# Dooney FLORENTINE Clubhouse!!



## MiaBorsa

Post up your FLORENTINE bags, ladies!   Please include style name and color name.  Let's see 'em!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Red Medium Pocket Satchel - 8L977 (QVC A217334)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's the Florentine Small Satchel in bordeaux.  8L980


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ok...where are all the florentines??      Y'all are holding out on us.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I'll post another.  Here's the Florentine Twisted Strap Hobo in Navy.


----------



## farris2

Florentine Satchel In Natural-Day 1


----------



## farris2

farris2 said:


> Florentine Satchel In Natural-Day 1
> View attachment 2183181


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Here is my Florentine Toggle Sack in Natural


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Small Satchel in natural.  Style no. 8L980


----------



## brookeab

Okay, here we go. 

Smith bag in plum





Small satchel in pink





Large satchels in black and natural









I am missing my chestnut and plum satchels as well as my dark brown toggle tote. Just don't have pics of those yet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Original Florentine VACHETTA Leather Small Satchel in Chestnut on Left.   "2nd Generation" Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel in Chestnut on the right.


----------



## MaryBel

Medium Satchel in red 8L940


----------



## MaryBel

Orange medium pocket satchel 8L977


----------



## MaryBel

White, T-moro and Natural Smith 8L820


----------



## MaryBel

Royal Blue, black and navy small satchel 8L980


----------



## MaryBel

East/West pocket satchel in black 8L996


----------



## Pursanista

Florentine Satchel - Small - Red
Molly - Australian Shep./Retriever/Mississippi Hound







Florentine Satchel - Chestnut


----------



## Rstar

wow ladies, these bags are beautiful!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

I had to search to find something different, you guys got it going on!  Here's three.  Had to go back to the tree.

T'Moro Double Pocket 






White/Natural Toggle Crossbody (just for Sarah)






Raspberry Binocular (was beat up before I got it


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the Florentine Small Satchel in bordeaux.  8L980



This a beautiful bag. I love the satchel in this color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Florentine large credit card wallet in Natural after about two years (9Y245) 





Florentine side pocket hobo in Bordeaux 3 months old (8L746)


----------



## bestrdh

Is there a lot of difference between the large and small florentine satchels?  The color I want is only available in the large and I don't know if its too big.


----------



## RebeccaJ

bestrdh said:


> Is there a lot of difference between the large and small florentine satchels?  The color I want is only available in the large and I don't know if its too big.



Yes it's a big difference, what color is it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Medium Florentine Hobo, black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Medium Toggle Sac, Chestnut.


----------



## gatorgirl07

florentine mitchell bag (8L811)

http://[URL=http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/gatorgirl07/media/2012-08-06_18-54-37_284.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok.. personally, I think that all of us should get jobs with Dooney to "stage" their bags to make them show better.  You (we) have done a beautiful job in presenting some really gorgeous Florentine Dooney.s 

Pursanista.. LOVE Molly!! great picture.  Gorgeous adorable furbaby!!!!


----------



## bestrdh

RebeccaJ said:


> Yes it's a big difference, what color is it?



Chestnut


----------



## bunnches

Large Flo Satchel in Bordeaux!


----------



## RebeccaJ

bestrdh said:


> Chestnut



You can get chestnut in small on Dooney.com


----------



## bestrdh

RebeccaJ said:


> You can get chestnut in small on Dooney.com



Yes but Macys's has them for 25% off plus 14% cash back


----------



## MaryBel

bestrdh said:


> Yes but Macys's has them for 25% off plus 14% cash back


 
Did you ask a SA to check in the system?, maybe she can locate one at another store and have it shipped to you


----------



## NuLuv

My first DB, aging nicely after 3+ years ... Florentine Dillen Satchel in Natural


----------



## MiaBorsa

NuLuv said:


> My first DB, aging nicely after 3+ years ... Florentine Dillen Satchel in Natural



Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## elbgrl

Two of my favorites:  medium pocket shopper in black and drawstring in chestnut:


----------



## bestrdh

MaryBel said:


> Did you ask a SA to check in the system?, maybe she can locate one at another store and have it shipped to you



Thank you!  I didn't think of doing this and now I'm getting the small one shipped too!!  I will compare both and see which one I keep


----------



## NuLuv

MiaBorsa said:


> Your bag is gorgeous.



Thank you, your original reply made me realize my mistake! LOL, obviously can't be both a Florentine & Dillen, unfortunately too late to edit my post. Got confused because the DE668 on the website (Dillen) looks so much like mine, except I believe my oldie is actually Florentine. Been on a ban way-too-long, could definitely use a refresher!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NuLuv said:


> Thank you, your original reply made me realize my mistake! LOL, obviously can't be both a Florentine & Dillen, unfortunately too late to edit my post. Got confused because the DE668 on the website (Dillen) looks so much like mine, except I believe my oldie is actually Florentine. Been on a ban way-too-long, could definitely use a refresher!



I believe the trim on your bag is Florentine but the actual body of the bag is Dillen.  I have one of those, too.


----------



## NuLuv

MiaBorsa said:


> I believe the trim on your bag is Florentine but the actual body of the bag is Dillen.  I have one of those, too.



Yiikes! Now I'm really confused  .. so my original "Florentine Dillen" description was somewhat right? DB website not much help!  I'll get this yet, thanks so much for your patience!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NuLuv said:


> Yiikes! Now I'm really confused  .. so my original "Florentine Dillen" description was somewhat right? DB website not much help!  I'll get this yet, thanks so much for your patience!



Yep, your description is "sort of" correct.     That's an original "Dillen Satchel with Florentine Vachetta Leather Trim."


----------



## Rstar

I have the same exact bag with the dillen body and the florentine leather trim


----------



## MiaBorsa

Even my zebra satchel has the florentine vachetta trim...


----------



## justwatchin

Pursanista said:


> Florentine Satchel - Small - Red
> Molly - Australian Shep./Retriever/Mississippi Hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Satchel - Chestnut


Love your bag and your dog!


----------



## Panders77

Moss Domed Satchel and Red Mitchell Florentine bags!


----------



## MaryBel

bestrdh said:


> Thank you!  I didn't think of doing this and now I'm getting the small one shipped too!!  I will compare both and see which one I keep


 
I'm glad you found the one you wanted! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MiniFlorentine Satchel in T'morrow Brown, Smith Bag in T'morrow brown with Fushia Flo Checbook Wallet, Medium Zip Hobo in Natural (with Pepper ).


----------



## MrsKC

Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in Chestnut and Small Russel in Raspberry


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, KC...and Pepper is darling.  I see you got your twisted strap hobo...beautiful!   How do you like it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Color comparison between 3-year old Medium Hobo in natural and few months old Small Satchel in natural.  Note that the hobo had water drips and I applied Cole Haan leather conditioner to it many moons ago.  It appears to be a bit redder in hue than the satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Small Satchel in red. (8L980)     Small Zip Around Wallet in red. (9Y329)


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Small Satchel in red. (8L980)     Small Zip Around Wallet in red. (9Y329)



Love the red satchel and wallet!  I don't have any Dooney wallets - this cute little thing has now caught my eye..uh oh.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I love it!  Have you ever checked out the CC wallet?  Love that one too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Love the red satchel and wallet!  I don't have any Dooney wallets - this cute little thing has now caught my eye..uh oh.



It's on sale on ILD.  wink, wink


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I love it!  Have you ever checked out the CC wallet?  Love that one too!



Yeah, the CC is my favorite style of wallet.  I bought this one hoping it would be a little lighter since the bag is already kind of heavy.


----------



## justwatchin

Just received this...Chestnut Florentine Twist Strap Hobo...from QVC...


----------



## justwatchin

and this one from Q as well...Florentine Flap Pocket Crossbody...which unfortunately is going back...love the style and plenty of room for what I carry but...IT SMELLS AWFUL...like dead fish


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Just received this...Chestnut Florentine Twist Strap Hobo...from QVC...



Gorgeous!   Congrats!



justwatchin said:


> and this one from Q as well...Florentine Flap Pocket Crossbody...which unfortunately is going back...love the style and plenty of room for what I carry but...IT SMELLS AWFUL...like dead fish



Aw, bummer.  I know what you mean; I had a medium toggle sac that had the "fish" smell.  Yucky.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just got my Florentine Small Russel Tote from Belk's F&F.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Size comparison to Coach Medium Candace...


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Florentine Small Russel Tote from Belk's F&F.



Love it!  This is gorgeous.  I would have never guessed the "small" is actually quite large!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Love it!  This is gorgeous.  I would have never guessed the "small" is actually quite large!



You are so right.  The "large" Russel is humongous.     Thanks!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Florentine Small Russel Tote from Belk's F&F.


It is beautiful  Please let us know what you think when you carry it!

Love your red flo satchel and wallet too!


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in Chestnut and Small Russel in Raspberry


Love your raspberry Russel! What a fun color for summer


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> It is beautiful  Please let us know what you think when you carry it!
> 
> Love your red flo satchel and wallet too!



I have it loaded up for today!   So far, it's a winner!   Thank you.  :kiss:


----------



## princess69

MiaBorsa said:


> Size comparison to Coach Medium Candace...


Thanks for this comparison shot!  I always thought the small Russel tote would be too small for me but I have 3 med Candaces.  So small Russel is next on my list - yours is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

princess69 said:


> Thanks for this comparison shot!  I always thought the small Russel tote would be too small for me but I have 3 med Candaces.  So small Russel is next on my list - yours is gorgeous!



Thanks!  I love the size, and the handles are a better drop for shoulder wear than Candace.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I love the size, and the handles are a better drop for shoulder wear than Candace.


Does that mean that you love it and it is a keeper?


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Does that mean that you love it and it is a keeper?



Absolutely!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Florentine Small Russel Tote from Belk's F&F.


 
Congrats on your new russel tote. It's gorgeous in natural. Makes me wanna switch to mine in raspberry.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Florentine Small Russel Tote from Belk's F&F.



Oooh, I missed this one, and its gorgeous!  I sure do love a tote!  Congrats


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Absolutely!


Yay


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new russel tote. It's gorgeous in natural. Makes me wanna switch to mine in raspberry.





elbgrl said:


> Oooh, I missed this one, and its gorgeous!  I sure do love a tote!  Congrats



Thanks, y'all!!  I got it for a great price, so I'm happy!!


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Florentine Small Russel Tote from Belk's F&F.



I love this tote in this color!


----------



## justwatchin

This little beauty came today; the mini crossbody


----------



## MrsKC

justwatchin said:


> This little beauty came today; the mini crossbody


 

Oh so cute and love the black!!  kc


----------



## LitGeek

justwatchin said:


> This little beauty came today; the mini crossbody


Love it! Please let me know if the top stays rolled when you are carrying it.


----------



## justwatchin

MrsKC said:


> Oh so cute and love the black!!  kc



Thank you! I was looking for a black crossbody and this was it!



LitGeek said:


> Love it! Please let me know if the top stays rolled when you are carrying it.



Thank you! I've already moved my things into it and will be carrying it tomorrow; will let you know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> This little beauty came today; the mini crossbody



Cute bag!  Congrats.


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!  Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

My latest florentine purchase. Double strap satchel in ocean. Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> My latest florentine purchase. Double strap satchel in ocean. Love it!


 

Oh yes, I adore that bag  . That sytle is on of my favorites!  kc


----------



## jailnurse93

justwatchin said:


> This little beauty came today; the mini crossbody


 
LOVE it!!  Dooney does black so well, especially in the Florentine leather.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## justwatchin

MaryBel said:


> My latest florentine purchase. Double strap satchel in ocean. Love it!


That ocean blue is beautiful!


----------



## justwatchin

jailnurse93 said:


> LOVE it!!  Dooney does black so well, especially in the Florentine leather.  Thanks for the pic.


Thanks. I have a little thing for black bags. Someday I will get really adventurous and go for a bright color...maybe:wondering


----------



## annie1

My fushia large satchel from Xmas days Of Dooney


----------



## annie1

Natural large

Ostrich grey 

And if this counts black python


----------



## justwatchin

annie1 said:


> My fushia large satchel from Xmas days Of Dooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261390
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261391


So pretty and looks so soft!


----------



## justwatchin

Yes, it's another black bag for me but I love it; came yesterday.


----------



## MrsKC

annie1 said:


> Natural large
> 
> Ostrich grey
> 
> And if this counts black python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261392
> 
> View attachment 2261393
> 
> View attachment 2261394


 

YOu have some beautiful bags in your collection. kc


----------



## MrsKC

justwatchin said:


> Yes, it's another black bag for me but I love it; came yesterday.


 

LOVE this bag, one of my favorite styles!  kc


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My latest florentine purchase. Double strap satchel in ocean. Love it!



That's a beauty, MaryBel!  Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

annie1 said:


> My fushia large satchel from Xmas days Of Dooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261390
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261391



Love, love, love that fuchsia!


----------



## elbgrl

justwatchin said:


> Yes, it's another black bag for me but I love it; came yesterday.



Lovely!  Can never go wrong with black, and Dooney florentine is the best!


----------



## annie1

MrsKC said:


> YOu have some beautiful bags in your collection. kc



Thanks


----------



## brookeab

My new small russel! In dark brown. Love it! It does not look small at all. I would say more on the large side.


----------



## MrsKC

brookeab said:


> My new small russel! In dark brown. Love it! It does not look small at all. I would say more on the large side.


 
Love it Brooke, I have the same one in Raspberry . kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ditto!  I own the small Russel in natural; it's a great size.


----------



## LitGeek

brookeab said:


> My new small russel! In dark brown. Love it! It does not look small at all. I would say more on the large side.


I am loving this bag in this color! Cute!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> That's a beauty, MaryBel!  Congrats!


 
Thanks Rosie!


----------



## justwatchin

This came today-Florentine North/South Triple Zip in ocean blue


----------



## janenuqui

Finally, I can join you fab ladies on this clubhouse! My Florentine mini-satchel has arrived!! 



So much love for this beautifully crafted handbag!

I am a proud owner of 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags, and in terms of construction, this handbag blows those two out of the water. It's just that awesome!


----------



## HarliRexx

janenuqui said:


> Finally, I can join you fab ladies on this clubhouse! My Florentine mini-satchel has arrived!!
> View attachment 2283771
> 
> 
> So much love for this beautifully crafted handbag!
> 
> I am a proud owner of 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags, and in terms of construction, this handbag blows those two out of the water. It's just that awesome!



So cute! What color is that?


----------



## apurselover

Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum, and I absolutely love it! It's been a few years since I bought a Dooney. Finally got the bag of my dreams this weekend. Here she is:

Florentine regular satchel Day 2
Not sure if it's fuschia, strawberry or maybe a raspberry????? the tag had fallen off the bag. Purchased at Belks. I'm struggling with the size and weight, hopefully I'll get used to it. She's so beautiful!!!


----------



## apurselover

What a beautiful collection. That pink is adorable!



brookeab said:


> Okay, here we go.
> 
> Smith bag in plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small satchel in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large satchels in black and natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am missing my chestnut and plum satchels as well as my dark brown toggle tote. Just don't have pics of those yet!


----------



## janenuqui

HarliRexx said:


> So cute! What color is that?



The one I got is lavender. It's so pretty and the leather looks so yummy!


----------



## HarliRexx

janenuqui said:


> The one I got is lavender. It's so pretty and the leather looks so yummy!


I loooove the lavender! I've always been curious how these stack up against the miu miu bow bags as I've never seen one IRL. Be sure to post a mod shot sometime


----------



## HarliRexx

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum, and I absolutely love it! It's been a few years since I bought a Dooney. Finally got the bag of my dreams this weekend. Here she is:
> 
> Florentine regular satchel Day 2
> Not sure if it's fuschia, strawberry or maybe a raspberry????? the tag had fallen off the bag. Purchased at Belks. I'm struggling with the size and weight, hopefully I'll get used to it. She's so beautiful!!!


My guess is raspberry but its hard for me to tell. Whatever color it is, it's a gorgeous bag  yeah I have a regular size and I struggle with the weight at times but I just try to be smart about when I'm carrying it. Definitely not an everyday bag for me.


----------



## HarliRexx

MaryBel said:


> My latest florentine purchase. Double strap satchel in ocean. Love it!


LOVE this!


----------



## brookeab

New Florentine Medium Russel in Navy!

There is a HUGE difference between the small and the medium. I would hate to see the large! haha. I would say the small is more on the medium side, medium is large, and large is jumbo extra large. lol


----------



## LitGeek

brookeab said:


> New Florentine Medium Russel in Navy!
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between the small and the medium. I would hate to see the large! haha. I would say the small is more on the medium side, medium is large, and large is jumbo extra large. lol


beautiful bag!


----------



## MrsKC

brookeab said:


> New Florentine Medium Russel in Navy!
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between the small and the medium. I would hate to see the large! haha. I would say the small is more on the medium side, medium is large, and large is jumbo extra large. lol


 
Well Brooke maybe you will be able to put the hydrangea up for fall  knowing you have this beauty to carry!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

janenuqui said:


> Finally, I can join you fab ladies on this clubhouse! My Florentine mini-satchel has arrived!!
> View attachment 2283771
> 
> 
> So much love for this beautifully crafted handbag!
> 
> I am a proud owner of 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags, and in terms of construction, this handbag blows those two out of the water. It's just that awesome!


 
She is beautiful and congratulations on your satchel!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

apurselover said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum, and I absolutely love it! It's been a few years since I bought a Dooney. Finally got the bag of my dreams this weekend. Here she is:
> 
> Florentine regular satchel Day 2
> Not sure if it's fuschia, strawberry or maybe a raspberry????? the tag had fallen off the bag. Purchased at Belks. I'm struggling with the size and weight, hopefully I'll get used to it. She's so beautiful!!!


 
Love Love Love  . kc


----------



## apurselover

Wanted to post a better pic


----------



## fuchsiaspy

janenuqui said:


> Finally, I can join you fab ladies on this clubhouse! My Florentine mini-satchel has arrived!!
> 
> I am a proud owner of 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags, and in terms of construction, this handbag blows those two out of the water. It's just that awesome!



That color is really gorgeous! I have coveted the Miu Miu for so long -- happy to hear the comparison!


----------



## janenuqui

HarliRexx said:


> I loooove the lavender! I've always been curious how these stack up against the miu miu bow bags as I've never seen one IRL. Be sure to post a mod shot sometime



Thank you! I will post a mod shot tomorrow - I'm saving it for the start of my vacation. I just think the lavender is so chic, the bag so well-constructed, and I'm now considering getting another satchel in a different color (hey, I have 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags already; I think I could do with 2 Dooney mini satchels too! )


----------



## janenuqui

fuchsiaspy said:


> That color is really gorgeous! I have coveted the Miu Miu for so long -- happy to hear the comparison!



For comparison, I def think my Dooney has a bit more heft, because the leather is just thicker, obviously built for durability. My Miu Mius are in 2 different finishes: the normal matte finish leather, and the Vitello Lux shiny leather.

The matte finish leather is good, a tad lighter than the Dooney, well-constructed and looks like it will stand the test of time (I bought this 2nd hand - it's from 2009, I think).

The Vitello Lux shiny leather is ugly. It's crinkly, it stains, and the leather edges have already cracked where the fold of the satchel is! To think, I bought it brand new directly from the boutique just last month.

I think my mini satchel matches up very well to the Miu Miu mini bow bag from 2009 (matte finish). It's slightly heaver, but I'm actually pretty happy with the heft, because of the thicker leather. I also think the color s more consistent all over (my Miu Miu is darker on the inside part).

The Vitello Lux shiny leather is a complete dud and doesn't even match up to the D&B satchel. It's  testament that a $2000 handbag is all brand name and no quality.

I will try my best to post comparison photos when I get back from my vacation so you can see the difference.


----------



## janenuqui

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful and congratulations on your satchel!  kc


Thank you! I do love her too! i can't believe how lucky I am to get such a good quality bag on my first order. I had been a little afraid as there were posts that talked about having smooth leather in parts and pebbled leather in other parts. Mine is pretty consistent, and it's just plain pretty!


----------



## apurselover

Going thru the thread and looking at all the picks, I can definitely say my purse had a different shape than everyone else's. Mine looks like it has hips  , while the other bags seem to be more square. Why is this? I got the bag this past Sat, should I take it back?


----------



## janenuqui

Mod shots of Dooney mini satchel vs. Miu Miu mini bow bag


----------



## RebeccaJ

justwatchin said:


> This came today-Florentine North/South Triple Zip in ocean blue



I love that color!  Congrats.


----------



## RebeccaJ

janenuqui said:


> Mod shots of Dooney mini satchel vs. Miu Miu mini bow bag
> View attachment 2287189
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287192



Love your bags.  I also have the Dooney in this shade the lilac hydrangea wallet looks so pretty with this color too.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

janenuqui said:


> For comparison, I def think my Dooney has a bit more heft, because the leather is just thicker, obviously built for durability. My Miu Mius are in 2 different finishes: the normal matte finish leather, and the Vitello Lux shiny leather.
> 
> The matte finish leather is good, a tad lighter than the Dooney, well-constructed and looks like it will stand the test of time (I bought this 2nd hand - it's from 2009, I think).
> 
> The Vitello Lux shiny leather is ugly. It's crinkly, it stains, and the leather edges have already cracked where the fold of the satchel is! To think, I bought it brand new directly from the boutique just last month.
> 
> I think my mini satchel matches up very well to the Miu Miu mini bow bag from 2009 (matte finish). It's slightly heaver, but I'm actually pretty happy with the heft, because of the thicker leather. I also think the color s more consistent all over (my Miu Miu is darker on the inside part).
> 
> The Vitello Lux shiny leather is a complete dud and doesn't even match up to the D&B satchel. It's  testament that a $2000 handbag is all brand name and no quality.
> 
> I will try my best to post comparison photos when I get back from my vacation so you can see the difference.



Thank you for all the valuable information! I'm glad you are loving your Dooney satchel. Once I found them, I kind of "got over" the Miu Miu lust. But you know how when you try to pass something up it is always kind of in the back of your mind...


----------



## fuchsiaspy

janenuqui said:


> Mod shots of Dooney mini satchel vs. Miu Miu mini bow bag
> View attachment 2287189
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287192


Aah they are both gorgeous and look great on you!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

apurselover said:


> Going thru the thread and looking at all the picks, I can definitely say my purse had a different shape than everyone else's. Mine looks like it has hips  , while the other bags seem to be more square. Why is this? I got the bag this past Sat, should I take it back?



I would. It would bother me, because I love the satchel shape. If you like the shape yours has, though, keep it! I haven't seen enough to know if this is a common thing or not.


----------



## MiaBorsa

apurselover said:


> Going thru the thread and looking at all the picks, I can definitely say my purse had a different shape than everyone else's. Mine looks like it has hips  , while the other bags seem to be more square. Why is this? I got the bag this past Sat, should I take it back?



It looks like you need to "train" the top zipper section to fold down between the handles.  They all look like that with the top unfolded.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

MiaBorsa said:


> It looks like you need to "train" the top zipper section to fold down between the handles.  They all look like that with the top unfolded.


I don't think that's it. In the first picture she posted, the flap is folded over and it still looks a little weird to me. Like pinched in at the tassels? Compared to the mini posted with a smooth line instead of a shelf. Unless this is just how the largest size looks? Haven't seen one of those in person yet.


----------



## apurselover

MiaBorsa said:


> It looks like you need to "train" the top zipper section to fold down between the handles.  They all look like that with the top unfolded.











fuchsiaspy said:


> I don't think that's it. In the first picture she posted, the flap is folded over and it still looks a little weird to me. Like pinched in at the tassels? Compared to the mini posted with a smooth line instead of a shelf. Unless this is just how the largest size looks? Haven't seen one of those in person yet.



Yes the zipper folds over just fine, but the bottom of the purse looks wide and bowed out if that makes sense. Especially in the fiery pic I took. In the second over with the zipper standing I pushed the sides in to give it more of a structured look. I was also thinking maybe it's because I have the larger size. Most pics I've seen have been of the small, which in my mind would have a more boxed look bc its smaller. Maybe some of the pics shown are of bags that still have the stuffing in them maybe? Ugh I definitely don't want a weird looking bag. *sigh* :'(


----------



## MrsKC

Are the tassels pulled in too tight making the bag look cinched? If u think that could be the problem try loosening them. They should adjust.  Kc


----------



## apurselover

MrsKC said:


> Are the tassels pulled in too tight making the bag look cinched? If u think that could be the problem try loosening them. They should adjust.  Kc



Thanks for the suggestion, I was able to loosen them slightly. I was afraid they would come completely loose and I wouldn't be able to tie them back. Looks a tad better, not much. Probably would look better if it were full and didn't slouch so much, but I don't put too much in it bc its such a heavy bag. I was assured by the SA it wasn't a return. All of the hardware was covered in plastic, so I believe her. Maybe the leather on mine is just more broken in. *shrugs shoulders* Oh well....don't know what to do. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

apurselover said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I was able to loosen them slightly. I was afraid they would come completely loose and I wouldn't be able to tie them back. Looks a tad better, not much. Probably would look better if it were full and didn't slouch so much, but I don't put too much in it bc its such a heavy bag. I was assured by the SA it wasn't a return. All of the hardware was covered in plastic, so I believe her. Maybe the leather on mine is just more broken in. *shrugs shoulders* Oh well....don't know what to do. Thank you all for your input.


Maybe you should bring it in and just compare it to some other ones before you decide. The leather is so thick that these bags seem to keep their structure even when empty... and how would it be broken in if it wasn't a return? Don't want to be a debbie downer, but want you to carry a bag you love, especially for the price!


----------



## apurselover

fuchsiaspy said:


> Maybe you should bring it in and just compare it to some other ones before you decide. The leather is so thick that these bags seem to keep their structure even when empty... and how would it be broken in if it wasn't a return? Don't want to be a debbie downer, but want you to carry a bag you love, especially for the price!


 
Very true fucshiapsy. The more I look at the other purses, the more it bothers me. I gave Belks a call just a few minutes ago, and explained the situation. I would like for them to order me a new one from Dooney, b/c I really like the purse and I bought the last large satchel they had. I don't want to go outside of Belks, b/c I don't want to loose the 20%, plus an additonal $30 off that I received. The sales floor manager is supposed to be giving me a call back. Hopefully we can work something out. But the more I think about it, and the fact that there wasn't a registration card, nor a tag on the bag....I'm convinced it was a return. And b/c Belks has a 180 day return, someone probably really enjoyed carrying it for awhile,  and then brought it back 
Thanks for the insight


----------



## MrsKC

janenuqui said:


> Mod shots of Dooney mini satchel vs. Miu Miu mini bow bag
> View attachment 2287189
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287192


 
Your bag is beautiful and looks great on you!!  kc


----------



## brooksgirl425

Hi everyone, my sister bought a Florentine domed buckle satchel in two tone leather she is wondering if any uses leather protector on theirs? I read that they are water repellent and generally scratch but she wants to know if there is anything else she can do for her bag so it doesn't end up ruined. I mainly on carry Coach leather bags so I don't want to tell her the wrong information.


----------



## apurselover

I'm all smiles over here.  Took the fuchsia bag back and got this lovely natural one instead. Couldn't be happier. Even the sales associate commented on how worn the purse looked. She kept looking at the date on the receipt, couldn't believe I'd only had it for 6 days. It wouldn't even stand on its own on the counter. She said that it should have not be resold, but even if it was, it should have been tagged as "as is" and put on clearance. She so also told me because of the color it should have been on clearance and not sold at full price. So I was duped....but it won't happen to me again. I can carry this one with pride


----------



## fuchsiaspy

apurselover said:


> I'm all smiles over here.  Took the fuchsia bag back and got this lovely natural one instead. Couldn't be happier. Even the sales associate commented on how worn the purse looked. She kept looking at the date on the receipt, couldn't believe I'd only had it for 6 days. It wouldn't even stand on its own on the counter. She said that it should have not be resold, but even if it was, it should have been tagged as "as is" and put on clearance. She so also told me because of the color it should have been on clearance and not sold at full price. So I was duped....but it won't happen to me again. I can carry this one with pride



Yay!! So happy for you! The natural florentine is just gorgeous. You can get a springy color marked way down on I Love Dooney if you want.


----------



## apurselover

fuchsiaspy said:


> Yay!! So happy for you! The natural florentine is just gorgeous. You can get a springy color marked way down on I Love Dooney if you want.



Thanks! I'm excited, I actually wanted the natural to begin with, but they didn't have it. Is ILD an online Dooney outlet? Are the bags authentic?


----------



## fuchsiaspy

apurselover said:


> Thanks! I'm excited, I actually wanted the natural to begin with, but they didn't have it. Is ILD an online Dooney outlet? Are the bags authentic?


Yes and yes! They have all the spring colors marked down right now.


----------



## janenuqui

fuchsiaspy said:


> Aah they are both gorgeous and look great on you!



Thank you! This satchel style is my favorite out of all the bags I own.


----------



## janenuqui

MrsKC said:


> Your bag is beautiful and looks great on you!!  kc



Thanks! I'm really loving this bag!


----------



## bestrdh

Right out of the box!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

bestrdh said:


> Right out of the box!!
> 
> View attachment 2292689


----------



## bestrdh

Thanks everyone!  Slightly off topic, but why are Dooney dust bags ginormous?  I think I can fit all three of my kids in one!


----------



## janenuqui

bestrdh said:


> Right out of the box!!
> 
> View attachment 2292689


----------



## fuchsiaspy

bestrdh said:


> Right out of the box!!



 Gorgeous!



bestrdh said:


> Thanks everyone!  Slightly off topic, but why are Dooney dust bags ginormous?  I think I can fit all three of my kids in one!



Hee! You have a point, but I like them that way. It makes it faster to get the bags in and out. I hate having to maneuver and try not to cram.


----------



## Rstar

bestrdh said:


> Right out of the box!!
> 
> View attachment 2292689


----------



## apurselover

bestrdh said:


> Right out of the box!
> 
> Such a lovely color. And your kitchen is beautiful!!


----------



## bestrdh

apurselover said:


> bestrdh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right out of the box!
> 
> Such a lovely color. And your kitchen is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I wish it would stay clean!
Click to expand...


----------



## justwatchin

From the Dooney specials...Medium Zip Hobo in Natural. My favorite of the florentine I own. Perfect size and not heavy.


----------



## apurselover

justwatchin said:


> From the Dooney specials...Medium Zip Hobo in Natural. My favorite of the florentine I own. Perfect size and not heavy.



Beautiful! I wish there was a like button for the forum.


----------



## justwatchin

Just got the medium toggle crossbody from the Q's "Fashion Day". I apologize for the crappy iPhone photo but in real life, the bag is a gorgeous, smooth black. Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Just got the medium toggle crossbody from the Q's "Fashion Day". I apologize for the crappy iPhone photo but in real life, the bag is a gorgeous, smooth black. Love it!



Ooooooooh, pretty!!     Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

justwatchin said:


> Just got the medium toggle crossbody from the Q's "Fashion Day". I apologize for the crappy iPhone photo but in real life, the bag is a gorgeous, smooth black. Love it!



How are you using the iPhone app?  Mine won't load......  I had to upLoad the pics to photobucket in order to use them


----------



## justwatchin

gatorgirl07 said:


> How are you using the iPhone app?  Mine won't load......  I had to upLoad the pics to photobucket in order to use them



I use photobucket too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ocean Blue Small Satchel and checkbook wallet.


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> Ocean Blue Small Satchel and checkbook wallet.


Love these in ocean blue!One of their best colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Love these in ocean blue!One of their best colors.



Thanks!  I'm still in shock that I bought a blue purse, haha.  I'm the brown-bag queen.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

justwatchin said:


> Just got the medium toggle crossbody from the Q's "Fashion Day". I apologize for the crappy iPhone photo but in real life, the bag is a gorgeous, smooth black. Love it!


 
Lisa... I LOVE this Crossbody bag!!  I've wanted one forever.  I keep trying to find them at a B&M store on sale and that hasn't happened yet.  So now its on my wish list for a trade in.  Congrats.  I hope you love it.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Ocean Blue Small Satchel and checkbook wallet.


 
OMG.. what a beautiful set.  I don't have this satchel "yet" because I am a bit concerned about the weight of the bag and my back.  But then I see pictures like this and I get so tempted.  And I am so proud of you for ordering blue!! Good job!!!!  Its gorgeous and I hope you love it.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Ocean Blue Small Satchel and checkbook wallet.



Love, love, love this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. what a beautiful set.  I don't have this satchel "yet" because I am a bit concerned about the weight of the bag and my back.  But then I see pictures like this and I get so tempted.  And I am so proud of you for ordering blue!! Good job!!!!  Its gorgeous and I hope you love it.





elbgrl said:


> Love, love, love this!



Thanks, GFs!   :kiss:


----------



## LitGeek

Here is my large Flo Satchel in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Here is my large Flo Satchel in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!



She's definitely a looker!     Congrats, LG!


----------



## seton

from nordstrom


----------



## HarliRexx

seton said:


> from nordstrom



That second outfit is really cute. Those bags look great with anything!


----------



## justwatchin

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Lisa... I LOVE this Crossbody bag!!  I've wanted one forever.  I keep trying to find them at a B&M store on sale and that hasn't happened yet.  So now its on my wish list for a trade in.  Congrats.  I hope you love it.


Thank you! It's a great bag.


----------



## justwatchin

LitGeek said:


> Here is my large Flo Satchel in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!


Wow! Ivy is a great green and can definitely work as a neutral too. Love it.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> She's definitely a looker!     Congrats, LG!


Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, that didn't last long.     I kept looking at the ivy and decided it is a must-possess.  Went back to Macy's today and...  TA-DA!   The Florentine Small Satchel and checkbook wallet...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that didn't last long.     I kept looking at the ivy and decided it is a must-possess.  Went back to Macy's today and...  TA-DA!   The Florentine Small Satchel and checkbook wallet...


 
i just wet my pants - this is prudddddddy and I need in my life


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> i just wet my pants - this is prudddddddy and I need in my life



You absolutely DO need this one!!   Did you order from QVC??   I can't wait till you get her.


----------



## LitGeek

justwatchin said:


> Wow! Ivy is a great green and can definitely work as a neutral too. Love it.


Thank you  I do love it!!!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that didn't last long.     I kept looking at the ivy and decided it is a must-possess.  Went back to Macy's today and...  TA-DA!   The Florentine Small Satchel and checkbook wallet...


 Yay! So happy you were able to get an ivy one you liked ~ yours looks gorgeous!!! And the wallet  I am holding out for that for the VIP sale. Can't decide if I need the red or ocean next...maybe both


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Yay! So happy you were able to get an ivy one you liked ~ yours looks gorgeous!!! And the wallet  I am holding out for that for the VIP sale. Can't decide if I need the red or ocean next...maybe both



I am leaving the tags on my bag and wallet until after the VIP sale.       I love my red...and my ocean!!   This is one of my favorite silhouettes of all time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that didn't last long.     I kept looking at the ivy and decided it is a must-possess.  Went back to Macy's today and...  TA-DA!   The Florentine Small Satchel and checkbook wallet...


 

MB, Morning, if you are using a satchel today can you pls post a pic with her filled up?


----------



## Lizzys

Wow!  The ivy small satchel is beautiful!  I NEED one!  I have always used shoulder bags and wonder how I will get used to carrying a satchel.  How do you ladies carry your satchels?  Do you use the short handles most or the shoulder strap or crossed body?  I am itching to become a member of the satchel club.  Thanks!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Lizzys said:


> Wow!  The ivy small satchel is beautiful!  I NEED one!  I have always used shoulder bags and wonder how I will get used to carrying a satchel.  How do you ladies carry your satchels?  Do you use the short handles most or the shoulder strap or crossed body?  I am itching to become a member of the satchel club.  Thanks!!!



I used to be exclusively a shoulder bag gal, now I'm almost exclusively a satchel gal! There are actually 5 ways to carry this bag... Long shoulder strap, shoulder strap doubled up, long strap crossbody, short handles in the crook of your arm, or carrying the short handles in your hand. Most often i fluctuate between crook if the arm, long shoulder and crossbody. Not only do I love the style and beauty of these bags, but I love the versatility! And not just the versatility meaning ways it can be carried, but it just looks great with just about anything I wear!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB, Morning, if you are using a satchel today can you pls post a pic with her filled up?



I'm carrying the ocean blue one, C4C.   What do you want to see...the inside?  Or how the bag hangs when filled?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lizzys said:


> Wow!  The ivy small satchel is beautiful!  I NEED one!  I have always used shoulder bags and wonder how I will get used to carrying a satchel.  How do you ladies carry your satchels?  Do you use the short handles most or the shoulder strap or crossed body?  I am itching to become a member of the satchel club.  Thanks!!!



Thanks!  You definitely DO need a satchel!   I usually carry mine in by the short handles or on my shoulder; I don't do crossbody.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying the ocean blue one, C4C.   What do you want to see...the inside?  Or how the bag hangs when filled?


 

Yes PLSSSSSS - inside filled....any pics with ya stuff would help so much


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes PLSSSSSS - inside filled....any pics with ya stuff would help so much



Stuff...  (That's a Kindle Fire HD, about the size of iPad mini)...








Inside...





Loaded up...






I can get my regular iPad in there, but it's annoying.  Once inside, it sort of blocks the access to other stuff.  I don't carry my regular iPad around with me, though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Stuff...  (That's a Kindle Fire HD, about the size of iPad mini)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get my regular iPad in there, but it's annoying.  Once inside, it sort of blocks the access to other stuff.  I don't carry my regular iPad around with me, though.


 
I think this size might work for me THANKS MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think this size might work for me THANKS MB


Are you close to a Macy's or other major department store?  Maybe you should go see them in person and do some purse-posing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you close to a Macy's or other major department store?  Maybe you should go see them in person and do some purse-posing.


 

Yes I might run to Macys later tonight and purse pose lmbao


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes I might run to Macys later tonight and purse pose lmbao



GF, the "Ultimate Wardrobe Sale" starts tomorrow (presale TODAY).  You can get 20% off at Macy's.


----------



## Lizzys

Thanks HarleyRexx and MiaBorsa for your replies.  I really appreciate your input!

MiaBorsa - What and when is the VIP sale?  I really want to get the bag on some sort of discount.  

My Macys is so small and they only have one Ivy satchel which has a few scratches on it.  May have to take a road trip but I feel it will be worth it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lizzys said:


> Thanks HarleyRexx and MiaBorsa for your replies.  I really appreciate your input!
> 
> MiaBorsa - What and when is the VIP sale?  I really want to get the bag on some sort of discount.
> 
> My Macys is so small and they only have one Ivy satchel which has a few scratches on it.  May have to take a road trip but I feel it will be worth it.



Lizzy, the VIP sale is in Dooney boutique stores and online at Dooney.com.  It's usually one day only, and I believe it's this Saturday.  (We will be getting our emails in a day or two and someone will post the code).   Macy's is having an "Ultimate Wardrobe Sale" beginning tomorrow (presale today).  I'm not sure if that is online as well as in-store, but if your store doesn't have a suitable bag maybe they will order one for you from their warehouse.


----------



## Lizzys

Oh my!  I've been telling you that I need a satchel and I just happen to go fishing at the Q.  Just snatched my first as is Dooney for $ 231 plus shipping . It is also my first satchel. They did not have Ivy so I got the navy small satchel.  I hope it is a nice one.  I know I have heard this is hit or miss but I couldn't resist since you all say I will love a satchel or two.  I will still look out for the ivy...then red...


----------



## HarliRexx

Guess I should have posted this here. I'm too excited to think straight 

So I've been obsessed with getting a bordeaux satchel after seeing all the bordeaux beauties on here. The only place I could find them was directly from Dooney but they only have bodeaux in the regular size and that's too big for a daily bag for me. The new crimson looks so similar but I just wasnt sure if it was too red for me. So I've been stalking eBay and I finally found this mini! She's virtually new and so gorgeous!


----------



## kcoach

Just a couple of hours ago, I picked up the small satchel in Natural! Love it so far. I realized my full size ipad will fit it in, which was a surprise. I won't carry that often, but good to know for when I need it. I plan to get a few more holes put in the long strap.

On the Natural color leather, has anyone attempted to use a slightly damp cloth to clean a small color transfer smudge? I don't want to make a small place bigger or more noticeable!


----------



## gatorgirl07

kcoach said:


> Just a couple of hours ago, I picked up the small satchel in Natural! Love it so far. I realized my full size ipad will fit it in, which was a surprise. I won't carry that often, but good to know for when I need it. I plan to get a few more holes put in the long strap.
> 
> On the Natural color leather, has anyone attempted to use a slightly damp cloth to clean a small color transfer smudge? I don't want to make a small place bigger or more noticeable!




I honestly can't see anything in your bag in the pic


----------



## kcoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I honestly can't see anything in your bag in the pic


 
Good! Then I'm not too worried.


----------



## LitGeek

kcoach said:


> Just a couple of hours ago, I picked up the small satchel in Natural! Love it so far. I realized my full size ipad will fit it in, which was a surprise. I won't carry that often, but good to know for when I need it. I plan to get a few more holes put in the long strap.
> 
> On the Natural color leather, has anyone attempted to use a slightly damp cloth to clean a small color transfer smudge? I don't want to make a small place bigger or more noticeable!


Beautiful bag kcoach! You might try calling Dooney customer service and ask them what they suggest you do.


----------



## kcoach

LitGeek said:


> Beautiful bag kcoach! You might try calling Dooney customer service and ask them what they suggest you do.




I might do that - good idea! And thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

kcoach said:


> Just a couple of hours ago, I picked up the small satchel in Natural! Love it so far. I realized my full size ipad will fit it in, which was a surprise. I won't carry that often, but good to know for when I need it. I plan to get a few more holes put in the long strap.
> 
> On the Natural color leather, has anyone attempted to use a slightly damp cloth to clean a small color transfer smudge? I don't want to make a small place bigger or more noticeable!



Your new bag is fabulous!  Congrats!    This is not my satchel, but the florentine medium hobo.  When I first got it, water dripped from a cold drink cup down the front of the bag.  There was a large "drip", so I tried a damp cloth to try to blend in the drip.  That didn't work.  So I decided to try leather conditioner...what did I have to lose?   (I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS, BUT IT"S WHAT I DID.  )     I coated the entire purse with Cole Haan leather conditioner.  It worked; no sign of the drip.  Of course, it darkened the leather and now the bag looks like this...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here is is next to my satchel...


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Your new bag is fabulous!  Congrats!    This is not my satchel, but the florentine medium hobo.  When I first got it, water dripped from a cold drink cup down the front of the bag.  There was a large "drip", so I tried a damp cloth to try to blend in the drip.  That didn't work.  So I decided to try leather conditioner...what did I have to lose?   (I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS, BUT IT"S WHAT I DID.  )     I coated the entire purse with Cole Haan leather conditioner.  It worked; no sign of the drip.  Of course, it darkened the leather and now the bag looks like this...


Thank you! That bag is gorgeous - love the darker color. I can't wait till this one ages a little!


----------



## MiaBorsa

kcoach said:


> Thank you! That bag is gorgeous - love the darker color. I can't wait till this one ages a little!


Personally, I think the "used" look is gorgeous.  You chose a beautiful bag!


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Personally, I think the "used" look is gorgeous.  You chose a beautiful bag!


So excited to have it! Just hate I've already made a little mark on her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

kcoach said:


> So excited to have it! Just hate I've already made a little mark on her.


Look at the bright side...now she's got her first "ding."  Now you won't have to worry about that happening!      I'm sure no one will notice except you.  It's a beautiful bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Look at the bright side...now she's got her first "ding."  Now you won't have to worry about that happening!      I'm sure no one will notice except you.  It's a beautiful bag.  Enjoy!


True - just like a new car!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that didn't last long.     I kept looking at the ivy and decided it is a must-possess.  Went back to Macy's today and...  TA-DA!   The Florentine Small Satchel and checkbook wallet...


MB, went to Macys n say the ivy. Ong. Just amazing. But small to lil for me. Must get ivy n another bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB, went to Macys n say the ivy. Ong. Just amazing. But small to lil for me. Must get ivy n another bag



Did you try the regular satchel, C4C?   There are lots of gorgeous ivy florentines, so have fun deciding.  The Dooney VIP sale is TODAY ONLY... 20% off online, and if the original price is more than $350 you can use Easy Pay.     Also, this bag is in the monthly specials in the ivy; it's a big one...  http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60457&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you try the regular satchel, C4C?   There are lots of gorgeous ivy florentines, so have fun deciding.  The Dooney VIP sale is TODAY ONLY... 20% off online, and if the original price is more than $350 you can use Easy Pay.     Also, this bag is in the monthly specials in the ivy; it's a big one...  http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60457&sitex=10020:22372:US


MB. I lovvvvvvvvve tht n ivy


----------



## SandraElle

Hi girls,

Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.

*Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*


----------



## MrsKC

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*


Oh my that is beautiful! Loving that ivy . Thank you so much for the pictures!! kc


----------



## jailnurse93

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy. Item #8L419*


 
Nice!  Thanks for the pic!  I am loving the new Florentine stuff this season.  I wasn't too crazy for that Florentine Edge stuff that DB released last season.  I just LOVE Florentine leather!  It is the BEST!!!


----------



## kcoach

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*


 
Beautiful bag!


----------



## SandraElle

MrsKC said:


> Oh my that is beautiful! Loving that ivy . Thank you so much for the pictures!! kc


 
Thank you. She gets a TON of attention!




jailnurse93 said:


> Nice!  Thanks for the pic!  I am loving the new Florentine stuff this season.  I wasn't too crazy for that Florentine Edge stuff that DB released last season.  I just LOVE Florentine leather!  It is the BEST!!!


 
I want more...




kcoach said:


> Beautiful bag!


 
Thank you...nice to see a couple of familiar faces over here on D&B.


----------



## LitGeek

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*


Oh my! Stunning bag


----------



## SandraElle

LitGeek said:


> Oh my! Stunning bag


 
Thanks. I have a couple of bags that are so stunning I feel like the accessory when I carry them...this is one of them. This leather is fattening!


----------



## hopi

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*



Exquisite choice, the Ivy is stunning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*



LOVE!!      That ivy is TDF.


----------



## elbgrl

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*



Beautiful.  Just beautiful.


----------



## SandraElle

hopi said:


> Exquisite choice, the Ivy is stunning.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!  That ivy is TDF.


 


elbgrl said:


> Beautiful. Just beautiful.


 
Aw, thanks girls.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Truly stunning!


----------



## apurselover

SandraElle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Crawling out of my Coach cave to share my recent purchase with y'all. My first D&B ever and I'm so impressed with this bag.
> 
> *Florentine Clayton Satchel in Ivy.  Item #8L419*



Awesome pics! Really able to see that lovely rich color and the details. Green is my fav color. She's gorgeous.... Congrats


----------



## yap_susan

I am in Florentine club now - my strawberry small satchel. I really love the size, the strap which I thought will be too long is just right for me  Redder in real life. 
Will the colour darken over time?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1382949365_ee9b6d7db844979627096427215a5eb4


----------



## gatorgirl07

yap_susan said:


> I am in Florentine club now - my strawberry small satchel. I really love the size, the strap which I thought will be too long is just right for me  Redder in real life.
> Will the colour darken over time?
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1382949365_ee9b6d7db844979627096427215a5eb4




They all develop a small amount of patina, but you can really see the difference in the natural and light colors. I can tell my strawberry and fuchsia have darkened, but not unless you put her right next to a brand new one


----------



## SandraElle

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Truly stunning!


 
Thank you. 




apurselover said:


> Awesome pics! Really able to see that lovely rich color and the details. Green is my fav color. She's gorgeous.... Congrats


 
Thanks. D&B really knocked my sox off with this one...obviously.


----------



## southerncharm

MaryBel said:


> Royal Blue, black and navy small satchel 8L980


 That navy is gorgeous! They are all really pretty, but the navy is a show stopper as far as I'm concerned! Oh my, I never thought of navy either, I may have to consider this gorgeous color!


----------



## Pursanista

My newest Florentine! I finally found my Holy Grail Florentine - the Small Satchel in Teal. I have two large satchels that I find are too big and heavy, so I'll be selling one of them to justify this purchase. :giggles: 

Miss Teal is my second small satchel. I think she is going to be my new "go-to" bag. My other small satchel is red, and tends to be a little more on the dressy side. My idea of fashion is "not sweats".  I'm mostly kidding.

I'm usually not matchy-matchy with purses and accessories, but I'm really wanting a teal credit card wallet. 

 I really like that the teal is darker than I thought. She's going to be less prone to color transfer, especially dark blue jeans. 







It's challenging to try to capture this beautiful shade in a pic! I think this second pic represents the true shade better.


----------



## elbgrl

Pursanista said:


> My newest Florentine! I finally found my Holy Grail Florentine - the Small Satchel in Teal. I have two large satchels that I find are too big and heavy, so I'll be selling one of them to justify this purchase. :giggles:
> 
> Miss Teal is my second small satchel. I think she is going to be my new "go-to" bag. My other small satchel is red, and tends to be a little more on the dressy side. My idea of fashion is "not sweats".  I'm mostly kidding.
> 
> I'm usually not matchy-matchy with purses and accessories, but I'm really wanting a teal credit card wallet.
> 
> My camera takes pretty good pics, but I can't seem to capture how beautiful this shade of teal is. I really like that the teal is darker than I thought. She's going to be less prone to color transfer, especially dark blue jeans.



Oh this is beautiful, congrats!  I actually have it in my cart on QVC.


----------



## Pursanista

elbgrl said:


> Oh this is beautiful, congrats!  I actually have it in my cart on QVC.



Thanks! I'm basking in NPH (New Purse High). You have it in your cart...will you be checking out with it??


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Oh this is beautiful, congrats!  *I actually have it in my cart on QVC. *





I'm still basking in the glow of your new red bag, let us know if you press that submit button.!!


----------



## elbgrl

Pursanista said:


> Thanks! I'm basking in NPH (New Purse High). You have it in your cart...will you be checking out with it??



Unfortunately I am trying to be good


----------



## elbgrl

Pursanista said:


> My newest Florentine! I finally found my Holy Grail Florentine - the Small Satchel in Teal. I have two large satchels that I find are too big and heavy, so I'll be selling one of them to justify this purchase. :giggles:
> 
> Miss Teal is my second small satchel. I think she is going to be my new "go-to" bag. My other small satchel is red, and tends to be a little more on the dressy side. My idea of fashion is "not sweats".  I'm mostly kidding.
> 
> I'm usually not matchy-matchy with purses and accessories, but I'm really wanting a teal credit card wallet.
> 
> I really like that the teal is darker than I thought. She's going to be less prone to color transfer, especially dark blue jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's challenging to try to capture this beautiful shade in a pic! I think this second pic represents the true shade better.



Okay, you did it!  I found the small satchel on QVC in teal "as is" and ordered it today!


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> Okay, you did it!  I found the small satchel on QVC in teal "as is" and ordered it today!


Woohoo congrats! The teal is SO pretty!


----------



## coachfull

I heard these bags are addicting...


----------



## hopi

coachfull said:


> ...and that's the truth
> 
> It looks beautiful on you


----------



## coachfull

Corrected pic


----------



## elbgrl

coachfull said:


> I heard these bags are addicting...



They certainly are!  Beautiful!


----------



## coachfull

hopi said:


> coachfull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's the truth
> 
> It looks beautiful on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## coachfull

elbgrl said:


> They certainly are!  Beautiful!



Thank you! Waiting for Kingston Hobo.


----------



## MrsKC

coachfull said:


> Corrected pic


Lovely and looks great on you . kc


----------



## Pursanista

elbgrl said:


> Okay, you did it!  I found the small satchel on QVC in teal "as is" and ordered it today!



Atta girl!!


----------



## LitGeek

coachfull said:


> Thank you! Waiting for Kingston Hobo.


Yay! Which color did you choose in the Kingston?

Is your satchel orange or salmon? It is beautiful and perfect for fall!


----------



## yap_susan

coachfull said:


> Corrected pic



Is this in strawberry? A regular satchel?


----------



## Hanakimi

Pursanista that teal is STUNNING.  Just absolutely stunning.


----------



## coachfull

yap_susan said:


> Is this in strawberry? A regular satchel?



Yes. Regular. Love the color!


----------



## accessorygirl2

My first Florentine, purchased in 2011 I think...and still my favorite. Love Brown T'Moro.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Picture didn't work last post...sorry


----------



## LitGeek

Mmmm the t-moro is fabulous!


----------



## coachfull

As requested: crossbody mod shot


----------



## Pursanista

Hanakimi said:


> Pursanista that teal is STUNNING.  Just absolutely stunning.



Thanks!! I know, right??!!! You should see it in direct sunlight. Stunning is the perfect word!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks to all the beautiful pictures of this bag I caved and found a teal satchel on "as is" at QVC- here she is in all her glory:




It's love!


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to all the beautiful pictures of this bag I caved and found a teal satchel on "as is" at QVC- here she is in all her glory:
> 
> View attachment 2390175
> 
> 
> It's love!


Eeek! So beautiful and she looks perfect! Great find  Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

LitGeek said:


> Eeek! So beautiful and she looks perfect! Great find  Enjoy!



Thanks, she is a beauty!  Today, I also ordered the quilted shopper on "as is" in crimson!  Was so excited to get her, and all Dooneys, even "as is" are on easy pay right now!


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> Thanks, she is a beauty!  Today, I also ordered the quilted shopper on "as is" in crimson!  Was so excited to get her, and all Dooneys, even "as is" are on easy pay right now!


You lucky girl  I can't wait to see the pic when you get it!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to all the beautiful pictures of this bag I caved and found a teal satchel on "as is" at QVC- here she is in all her glory:
> 
> View attachment 2390175
> 
> 
> It's love!


 
Very very pretty! Cant wait to see your crimson either! kc


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to all the beautiful pictures of this bag I caved and found a teal satchel on "as is" at QVC- here she is in all her glory:
> 
> View attachment 2390175
> 
> 
> It's love!


 
Gorgeous.. I SERIOUSLY need to get one of these!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Joy and Mrs KC!


----------



## coachfull

Kingston hobo...


----------



## hopi

coachfull said:


> Kingston hobo...



coachful,
Can you put the picture right side up cause I keep starring at this beauty in all her glory by holding my computer sideways. Outstanding


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to all the beautiful pictures of this bag I caved and found a teal satchel on "as is" at QVC- here she is in all her glory:
> 
> View attachment 2390175
> 
> 
> It's love!





elbgrl said:


> Thanks, she is a beauty!  Today, *I also ordered the quilte*d shopper on "as is" in crimson!  Was so excited to get her, and all Dooneys, even "as is" are on easy pay right now!



Rosie
The teal is so beautiful, Congrats, 
Your collection must be HUGH............
I can't wait to see the crimson
 Everyday is Christmas by your house


----------



## coachfull

hopi said:


> coachful,
> Can you put the picture right side up cause I keep starring at this beauty in all her glory by holding my computer sideways. Outstanding



It's right side up on my end. Lol. But let me try it again...


----------



## hopi

coachfull said:


> It's right side up on my end. Lol. But let me try it again...




Exquisite!!


----------



## MrsKC

coachfull said:


> It's right side up on my end. Lol. But let me try it again...


She is lovely!!  kc


----------



## coachfull

hopi said:


> Exquisite!!



Thank you! Even my husband noticed it. He usually is oblivious to my purse rotation. Lol.


----------



## coachfull

MrsKC said:


> She is lovely!!  kc



Thank you!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Rosie
> The teal is so beautiful, Congrats,
> Your collection must be HUGH............
> I can't wait to see the crimson
> Everyday is Christmas by your house



Thanks hopi - my collection needs to be thinned out - just pulled some bags out for my daughters and DIL.

Anxious to get the crimson but it's on a slow boat from China ( also known as QVC shipping)


----------



## elbgrl

coachfull said:


> Kingston hobo...



Wow!  That is a seriously beautiful bag!


----------



## Pursanista

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to all the beautiful pictures of this bag I caved and found a teal satchel on "as is" at QVC- here she is in all her glory:
> 
> View attachment 2390175
> 
> 
> It's love!



She's purdy!! Is this the small or regular?


----------



## RachaelD

Beautiful! You know it's a stunner when your hubby notices


----------



## LitGeek

coachfull said:


> It's right side up on my end. Lol. But let me try it again...


Beautiful bag!


----------



## elbgrl

Pursanista said:


> She's purdy!! Is this the small or regular?



Its the small.


----------



## coachfull

Thank you! And I don't understand the complaint abt this being heavy. It was SO comfortable to wear on the shoulder. The wide shoulder strap distributes the weight evenly and it is so soft on my shoulder. I am about to cut off my fingers because I am tempted to purchase another color. Lord help me!


----------



## hopi

coachfull said:


> Thank you! And I don't understand the complaint abt this being heavy. It was SO comfortable to wear on the shoulder. The wide shoulder strap distributes the weight evenly and it is so soft on my shoulder.* I am about to cut* *off my fingers because I am tempted to purchase another color*. Lord help me!




Goodness knows, we all have been there. 
Totally understand about the weight of the bag, it seems that some are made so well and balanced so you do not feel any heaviness


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

coachfull said:


> Kingston hobo...


 
I Love this Kingston collection.  I saw the Kingston crossbody bag yesterday and drooled all over it.

Congrats on this beauty!!! Its GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Thanks hopi - my collection needs to be thinned out - just pulled some bags out for my daughters and DIL.
> 
> Anxious to get the crimson but it's on a slow boat from China ( also known as QVC shipping)


 
Boy aint that the truth.  I ordered a pair of Quacker Dream Jeannes (LOVE these) 5 days ago and it's still "in process".  Man... they must be out picking cotton to be woven so they can make the dang jeans!!!  Geessshhhh!!!  

Can't wait to see your Crimson Rosie!!!!  Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Pursanista

I saw somewhere, maybe this thread, that someone said that a green dot on department store price tag meant it was a return. I just received a wallet from Dooney and it has a green dot on the label on the box. Does this mean it's a return? It was 25% off.


----------



## LitGeek

Pursanista said:


> I saw somewhere, maybe this thread, that someone said that a green dot on department store price tag meant it was a return. I just received a wallet from Dooney and it has a green dot on the label on the box. Does this mean it's a return? It was 25% off.


No my ivy flo satchel had one and the bag is perfect and was brand new to stock and ordered directly from Dooney. I did call a Dooney store, a Dooney outlet, and Dooney customer service just to be sure, haha. I think it is some sort of quality assurance. Dooney does not sell imperfect or irregular bags.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> No my ivy flo satchel had one and the bag is perfect and was brand new to stock and ordered directly from Dooney. I did call a Dooney store, a Dooney outlet, and Dooney customer service just to be sure, haha. I think it is some sort of quality assurance. Dooney does not sell imperfect or irregular bags.




I hate to say this, but sometimes irregular and imperfect bags do come from Dooney. We have all had an experience with one from sometime or another


----------



## StillWG

The meaning of the green dot has never been fully discovered that I know of.  

I've had several bags and/or wallets with a green dot.  Each one was perfect.  In the B&M stores, I see bags with and without the dot and all are fine.  So I don't worry anymore if I get a bag with one on the label.

gg07, you are so correct.  Sometimes things come from Dooney or an outlet that are not perfect.   I don't think it matters where you shop anymore....sometimes bad products just get sold.  It shouldn't happen but it does.


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hate to say this, but sometimes irregular and imperfect bags do come from Dooney. We have all had an experience with one from sometime or another


You are definitely correct that some do make it into stock, but it is not intentional on Dooney's part.


----------



## coachfull

Red


----------



## Lizzys

Coachfull - Your red bag is really lovely!  I haven't been able to get the Kingston out of my mind since you posted the picture especially since you mentioned that it doesn't feel as heavy as it sounds. I appreciate this information. I can't decide on a color because I think I _want_ three of them! Yikes!  Hopefully there will be a sale soon.


----------



## coachfull

Lizzys said:


> Coachfull - Your red bag is really lovely!  I haven't been able to get the Kingston out of my mind since you posted the picture especially since you mentioned that it doesn't feel as heavy as it sounds. I appreciate this information. I can't decide on a color because I think I _want_ three of them! Yikes!  Hopefully there will be a sale soon.



Hi Lizzys! Check QVC. I think they still have 4 easy pays. What colors were you thinking of? Teal and Ocean Blue are beautiful and Crimson--- all of them! Let me know what the final verdict is. I'm so excited for you! If I am über rich I'll buy everyone here a Kingston hobo.


----------



## Lizzys

I am leaning towards the ivy but then would need a new winter coat!  I like ivy, navy and red.  I think the crimson is beautiful but I have a bag close to that color.  The teal and ocean blue are awesome colors too but I need more of the basic colors first.  Dooney makes it hard because they made this bag in so many colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

My two Dooney and Bourke's together


----------



## HarliRexx

Trudysmom said:


> My two Dooney and Bourke's together



Oh my goodness! I LOVE them both! Is that chestnut?


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> My two Dooney and Bourke's together


They are beautiful!  kc


----------



## Trudysmom

HarliRexx said:


> Oh my goodness! I LOVE them both! Is that chestnut?


Yes, it is Chestnut. The other is Aqua.


----------



## mek118

I'm looking at your bags and they're all so beautiful! Have been ogling this one for quite a while, I think I'm ready to take the plunge into Dooney


----------



## LitGeek

Trudysmom said:


> My two Dooney and Bourke's together


Gorgeous!


----------



## princess69

Trudysmom said:


> My two Dooney and Bourke's together


Great colors!  Beautiful!


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> My two Dooney and Bourke's together



Very Pretty


----------



## lisa.nickel

I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437278



Whoa!   What a deal!     Congrats!   Is that the taupe color?


----------



## MrsKC

lisa.nickel said:


> I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437278


 
Beautiful! Fabulous price! Hope you had fun.....and it looks like you did . kc


----------



## HarliRexx

The medium pocket satchel is one of my favorite styles. I hope you love it too. Congrats on snagging it for such a great price!


----------



## StillWG

lisa.nickel said:


> I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437278


 

Wow!  Beautiful bag & wallet + great price = WINNER!!


Sue


----------



## lisa.nickel

Thanks everyone, it's love


----------



## LitGeek

lisa.nickel said:


> I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437278


Lovely set! The taupe is such a great neutral year round color. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Can I come in the clubhouse?  I joined the florentine club yesterday. These are my two new Florentine Stanwich Satchels (8M275) in natural and Brown T-Moro.  I am in love.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Can I come in the clubhouse?  I joined the florentine club yesterday. These are my two new Florentine Stanwich Satchels (8M275) in natural and Brown T-Moro.  I am in love.


Sorry. I don't know why I have such a problem with photobucket.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Can I come in the clubhouse?  I joined the florentine club yesterday. These are my two new Florentine Stanwich Satchels (8M275) in natural and Brown T-Moro.  I am in love.


 
Of course you can and welcome. kc


----------



## hopi

lisa.nickel said:


> I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437278



Great price, congrats on your beauty.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Of course you can and welcome. kc


Thanks Kc.  I haven't had this much fun in a forum in a long time


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I picked up these beauty's at the outlet today, purse and wallet 50% off wallet with addl 10% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437278


Very lovely set. I love the taupe.


----------



## ChristyNeese

Hi. I'm new to PurseForum, and to the addiction of Dooney's. Saw your  photos and smiled. I have the same purses as you have here, with the  exception that my Smith is bourdeaux and I don't have a black Dooney...  YET!  Love them all! 



brookeab said:


> Okay, here we go.
> 
> Smith bag in plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small satchel in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large satchels in black and natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am missing my chestnut and plum satchels as well as my dark brown toggle tote. Just don't have pics of those yet!


----------



## HarliRexx

Lovely collection! That plum smith is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ChristyNeese said:


> Hi. I'm new to PurseForum, and to the addiction of Dooney's. Saw your  photos and smiled. I have the same purses as you have here, with the  exception that my Smith is bourdeaux and I don't have a black Dooney...  YET!  Love them all!



Howdy Christy and welcome!  Sounds like you are going to fit right it here!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ChristyNeese said:


> Hi. I'm new to PurseForum, and to the addiction of Dooney's. Saw your  photos and smiled. I have the same purses as you have here, with the  exception that my Smith is bourdeaux and I don't have a black Dooney...  YET!  Love them all!




Welcome Christy   I'm new too both this forum and the addiction too  you have some very nice bags.


----------



## ChristyNeese

Thanks for the welcome. My Smith in Bordeaux arrived today and I snagged a Logo Lock in Grey with accessories for $97 on ebay... with tags and registration. Also bought the O-ring shopper with White/Fusia from the ILoveDooney site. They should be here this week. I must stop myself. HA!  Here is the Smith that arrived today, along with her two sisters.


----------



## StillPooh

Oh, I am so jealous! I want a Smith in taupe or natural for my next Florentine.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice little family you have there. Such nice spring colors!  The logo lock hobo is on my list, as is the O-ring shopper. I really want the snake embossed one in saddle tan, but that magenta is sooooo pretty in person!  I like the style in the shopper that you got too. Nice color blocking and very springy/summery. Enjoy them


----------



## MiaBorsa

ChristyNeese said:


> Thanks for the welcome. My Smith in Bordeaux arrived today and I snagged a Logo Lock in Grey with accessories for $97 on ebay... with tags and registration. Also bought the O-ring shopper with White/Fusia from the ILoveDooney site. They should be here this week. I must stop myself. HA!  Here is the Smith that arrived today, along with her two sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2461904



WOW, those are gorgeous!  Sounds like you have been busy shopping!  I can't wait to see your new goodies.


----------



## ChristyNeese

Thanks! Last night I watched the QVC Dooney show with my mom and older sister. My sister is the first one in our family to have a Dooney and got us hooked rather quickly. Anyway, they were showing the Croc Embossed leather and the shades were absolutely stunning. I'm not a big fan of a stiff purse, which is why I wasn't drawn to the Brahmins... but I wonder if the Dooney crocs are more pliable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ChristyNeese said:


> Thanks! Last night I watched the QVC Dooney show with my mom and older sister. My sister is the first one in our family to have a Dooney and got us hooked rather quickly. Anyway, they were showing the Croc Embossed leather and the shades were absolutely stunning. I'm not a big fan of a stiff purse, which is why I wasn't drawn to the Brahmins... but I wonder if the Dooney crocs are more pliable.



Actually, the croco Dooney and Brahmin are similar, though I'd have to say that the Brahmin are usually lighter weight and maybe just a bit more pliable.  Brahmin is hands-down the best croco embossing of any handbag line IMO.  I own and love both.


----------



## Twoboyz

ChristyNeese said:


> Thanks! Last night I watched the QVC Dooney show with my mom and older sister. My sister is the first one in our family to have a Dooney and got us hooked rather quickly. Anyway, they were showing the Croc Embossed leather and the shades were absolutely stunning. I'm not a big fan of a stiff purse, which is why I wasn't drawn to the Brahmins... but I wonder if the Dooney crocs are more pliable.




I do agree on the Brahmin and their gorgeous Croco. I just discovered them myself. I don't own any though. 

I have the Dooney Croco Fino satchel. It is actually not as stiff and structured as the other or older Croco leather that Dooney has. It is just a little bit stiffer than the florentine satchels when they are new. I've been carrying mine since Christmas and I do think it has softened a little. I don't know how it will soften over time, but I suspect it will as most leather does. I've been "mushing and squishing " as Sue Clifton calls it to try to speed up the breaking in process and I think it's working. I have the Cognac and it's so pretty in person. I like a softer bag too, but I decided to overlook that because I think these are so pretty. I might get a second color.


----------



## ChristyNeese

StillPooh said:


> Oh, I am so jealous! I want a Smith in taupe or natural for my next Florentine.



I really like the Smith because I never really use handles... I'm more of a "strap" girl. But, with the Satchels, the handles lay down very well and the stiching on them is so pretty, I don't really mind.

To be honest I got the Smith because my older sister has one and I wanted to have a purse like hers. Now she wants an Ocean Blue Satchel because she wants one like my pink one.

At times like these, I am beyond thankful that I am a girl!!!  :buttercup:


----------



## Twoboyz

ChristyNeese said:


> I really like the Smith because I never really use handles... I'm more of a "strap" girl. But, with the Satchels, the handles lay down very well and the stiching on them is so pretty, I don't really mind.
> 
> To be honest I got the Smith because my older sister has one and I wanted to have a purse like hers. Now she wants an Ocean Blue Satchel because she wants one like my pink one.
> 
> At times like these, I am beyond thankful that I am a girl!!!  :buttercup:



:girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:

Oh so true.  I'm not that girly, but when it comes to Dooney's, well..... they bring it out in me.  It's something about carrying a satchel.


----------



## Miamilla

ChristyNeese said:


> Thanks for the welcome. My Smith in Bordeaux arrived today and I snagged a Logo Lock in Grey with accessories for $97 on ebay... with tags and registration. Also bought the O-ring shopper with White/Fusia from the ILoveDooney site. They should be here this week. I must stop myself. HA!  Here is the Smith that arrived today, along with her two sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2461904


Yummy!!! Love your bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I noticed that all the "clubhouse" threads have fallen to the back pages.  I know there are lots of new florentines that we need pics of.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Satchel (Large/Regular) - Ocean Blue (pebbled texture)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Satchel (large/regular) - Salmon (smooth texture)


----------



## macde90

These photos are beautiful. Did you retouch the colors in any way?


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Satchel (large/regular) - Salmon (smooth texture)
> 
> View attachment 2719953


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Satchel (Large/Regular) - Ocean Blue (pebbled texture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2719948


 
These photos are beautiful. Did you retouch the colors in any way?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> These photos are beautiful. Did you retouch the colors in any way?




Other than the flash, no. The pics reflect the true color about 95% of the bag, the flash and/or natural lighting is the other. Good lighting and camera makes a huuuuge difference. But I do spend lots of time trying to get  the right lighting and angle.


----------



## Twoboyz

Okay, I know you have all seen her, but I feel like Miss Violet Kingston belongs in the clubhouse.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, I know you have all seen her, but I feel like Miss Violet Kingston belongs in the clubhouse.
> View attachment 2720260




Yes she does... She's gorgeous!!! Great photo.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, I know you have all seen her, but I feel like Miss Violet Kingston belongs in the clubhouse.
> View attachment 2720260



Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Pcan and GG!  

GG, we will see a string of Kingston's here soon.  

Pcan, your satchel photos are perfect!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan and GG!
> 
> GG, we will see a string of Kingston's here soon.
> 
> Pcan, your satchel photos are perfect!



And it's all your fault... strutting miss violet around made us all kingston crazy lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gilmoregirl said:


> and it's all your fault... Strutting miss violet around made us all kingston crazy lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Saddlebag in Marine.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Saddlebag in Marine.



Beautiful picture as usual Sarah, love this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Saddlebag in Marine.




Beautiful! I also love your watermark. I keep forgetting to watermark my photos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I also love your watermark. I keep forgetting to watermark my photos.



You really should; I had another photo "stolen" (Buckley bag) by an Ebayer and a sweet TPFer let me know.  UGH.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> You really should; I had another photo "stolen" (Buckley bag) by an Ebayer and a sweet TPFer let me know.  UGH.




What are these people thinking?! That's horrible! I'll try to remember. Thanks


----------



## Vicmarie

That saddle bag is gorg ! You always take the most beautiful pictures !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> That saddle bag is gorg ! You always take the most beautiful pictures !



Thanks, girl!   :kiss:


----------



## immigratty

Resurrecting the Florentine Clubhouse Thread:

Crimson Clayton







Tmoro Satchel with Pockets:






Ivy Clayton: 






Marine Smith: 






Crimson Domed Satchel:






Tmoro Pocket Satchel:


----------



## MrsKC

Florentine


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Resurrecting the Florentine Clubhouse Thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Smith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Domed Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Pocket Satchel:







MrsKC said:


> Florentine




Gorgeous Florentines!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Florentines!



thanx so much TB



MrsKC said:


> Florentine



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Trudysmom

These bags are so gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Satchel
Color: Salmon
Size: Regular/Large


----------



## joce01

My florentine family. 

Medium satchel in Bone
Clayton in Crimson
Stanwich in Brown T'Moro
Small satchel in Crimson


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag: Florentine Satchel
> Color: Salmon
> Size: Regular/Large
> 
> View attachment 2995988





joce01 said:


> View attachment 2996072
> 
> My florentine family.
> 
> Medium satchel in Bone
> Clayton in Crimson
> Stanwich in Brown T'Moro
> Small satchel in Crimson



I could look at flos all day. I love these clubhouse threads


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Salmon is one that got away.  Beautiful color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Immgritty... Wow!!! Beautiful collection. A nice variety of styles and colors. [emoji7]


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful flos ladies!


----------



## Nebo

My flos. I need to add some lighter colors   Sorry for the two pictures/ posts, I cant attach more then one on my phone .
Natural drawstring, ocean blue reg flo, crimson double pocket. Front are ivy small, salmon medium pocket, taupe small. Under artificial light, no flash.


----------



## Nebo

Under late afternoon natural light.
Double pocket crimson, ocean reg flo, natural drawstring. Front taupe, salmon and ivy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> My flos. I need to add some lighter colors   Sorry for the two pictures/ posts, I cant attach more then one on my phone .
> Natural drawstring, ocean blue reg flo, crimson double pocket. Front are ivy small, salmon medium pocket, taupe small. Under artificial light, no flash.


Nebo! You have the double pocket crimson!!!! I love that one. Great collection!


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> Nebo! You have the double pocket crimson!!!! I love that one. Great collection!



Yes, while they were still 65% off. It came soo beautiful  and smooth.
 I wish I had the baby pink in this style


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Yes, while they were still 65% off. It came soo beautiful  and smooth.
> I wish I had the baby pink in this style


Wow, that's awesome. I wonder if there are any still floating around at the outlets? I may have to go on a safari.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Under late afternoon natural light.
> Double pocket crimson, ocean reg flo, natural drawstring. Front taupe, salmon and ivy.


I have the Double pocket crimson also. It is a gorgeous bag. Your bags look so wonderful all together!


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I wonder if there are any still floating around at the outlets? I may have to go on a safari.



The double pocket style is discontinued,  I think. They should still have them at the outlets, but I dont know about crimson. Crimson bags were in quite  a demand at one point. Hope you find one, cause the style of this bag is wonderful. It doesnt have the duck patch on the front, but on the back. I wish they figured out a way to put it on the front or added a tag with the logo. Im not in to prominent logos, but it is nice to see  it.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I have the Double pocket crimson also. It is a gorgeous bag. Your bags look so wonderful all together!


Twins  Thank you darling. Hopefully in a couple of years it will be a bigger one


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My flos. I need to add some lighter colors   Sorry for the two pictures/ posts, I cant attach more then one on my phone .
> 
> Natural drawstring, ocean blue reg flo, crimson double pocket. Front are ivy small, salmon medium pocket, taupe small. Under artificial light, no flash.







Nebo said:


> Under late afternoon natural light.
> 
> Double pocket crimson, ocean reg flo, natural drawstring. Front taupe, salmon and ivy.




Beautiful collection Nebo!


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> Yes, while they were still 65% off. It came soo beautiful  and smooth.
> I wish I had the baby pink in this style



can you believe I had the baby pink in my HAND and put it down smh.  I need to get a Salmon bag. I love that color. your bags are beautiful. 


everyone else also. beautiful bags ladies. keep the pics coming.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag: Florentine Chelsea Shopper
Color: Elephant 

Inside Lighting, No Flash



Outside Natural Lighting, No Flash


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag: Florentine Chelsea Shopper
> Color: Elephant
> 
> Inside Lighting, No Flash
> View attachment 3020182
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No Flash
> View attachment 3020183




Stunning and the photo is staged so beautifully too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Small Florentine Satchel 

Color: White w/Natural

Indoor lighting: no flash




Outdoor lighting overcast: no flash


----------



## Trudysmom

Ocean Blue.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful handbags ladies.  Every time I see another Florentine handbag,  I want more.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Well, well, well... After further inspection while loading Miss Elephant Flo, I discovered this... 

   - The stitching on one handle had cut through the leather on the handle.  

   - The resin on that same handle was very messily done 

  - A loose thread

And at over $400.... This is an easy one... BACK TO THE Q SHE GOES!!!! I haven't marked if I want a replacement or not. I'll sleep on it.  I'm bummed because I've NEVER had a craftsmanship issue with ANY Dooney. [emoji19]

When I was in love



Good handle 



Damaged handle (it's worse in real life)


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... After further inspection while loading Miss Elephant Flo, I discovered this...
> 
> - The stitching on one handle had cut through the leather on the handle.
> 
> - The resin on that same handle was very messily done
> 
> - A loose thread
> 
> And at over $400.... This is an easy one... BACK TO THE Q SHE GOES!!!! I haven't marked if I want a replacement or not. I'll sleep on it.  I'm bummed because I've NEVER had a craftsmanship issue with ANY Dooney. [emoji19]
> 
> When I was in love
> View attachment 3020554
> 
> 
> Good handle
> View attachment 3020549
> 
> 
> Damaged handle (it's worse in real life)
> View attachment 3020551
> 
> View attachment 3020552



Oh no! Where is quality control? And she was really a pretty bag...with the exception of some sloppy stitching.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... After further inspection while loading Miss Elephant Flo, I discovered this...
> 
> - The stitching on one handle had cut through the leather on the handle.
> 
> - The resin on that same handle was very messily done
> 
> - A loose thread
> 
> And at over $400.... This is an easy one... BACK TO THE Q SHE GOES!!!! I haven't marked if I want a replacement or not. I'll sleep on it.  I'm bummed because I've NEVER had a craftsmanship issue with ANY Dooney. [emoji19]
> 
> When I was in love
> View attachment 3020554
> 
> 
> Good handle
> View attachment 3020549
> 
> 
> Damaged handle (it's worse in real life)
> View attachment 3020551
> 
> View attachment 3020552




That is messy. I'm sorry. [emoji53] maybe you'll find her at the outlet soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  that's too bad.  It should have been caught by quality control.  But today QC is a random process,  not every item is inspected,  except by the customer.  Makes your decision easy.... return it and get your shipping refunded.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  that's too bad.  It should have been caught by quality control.  But today QC is a random process,  not every item is inspected,  except by the customer.  Makes your decision easy.... return it and get your shipping refunded.




I know right? It's unfortunate.  I loved the bag in that color and style so I may just have them send me a replacement and see how that goes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That is messy. I'm sorry. [emoji53] maybe you'll find her at the outlet soon.




I think I'm gonna have them send me a replacement and see how that goes because I do love the color/bag but that full price tag gets me. I just get nervous that it (elephant) won't show up at the outlets and I miss out [emoji19][emoji19] or it will show up and I don't get there in time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  hope you get a perfect replacement.  With the outlets, it's hit or miss.  If they have what you want it may not be shippable or at an outlet you can get to easily.  It's great when you can catch a buy at an outlet,  but for something you really want... it's a risk you have to be willing to take.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  hope you get a perfect replacement.  With the outlets, it's hit or miss.  If they have what you want it may not be shippable or at an outlet you can get to easily.  It's great when you can catch a buy at an outlet,  but for something you really want... it's a risk you have to be willing to take.




Thank you girlfriend... I just landed Elephant and Mushroom "as is" today, so crossing my fingers. These are my firsts at "as is".


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  hope you score winners!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend... I just landed Elephant and Mushroom "as is" today, so crossing my fingers. These are my firsts at "as is".




Oh I forgot you haven't tried as is yet. Crossing my fingers for you! [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend... I just landed Elephant and Mushroom "as is" today, so crossing my fingers. These are my firsts at "as is".



They ll be great! Cant wait to see those colors side by side.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> They ll be great! Cant wait to see those colors side by side.




Yes!!! This is it for me for awhile. It's getting ridiculous. [emoji21][emoji21][emoji15][emoji15] I'll live through you ladies. I'm pretty happy with my little collection right now.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend... I just landed Elephant and Mushroom "as is" today, so crossing my fingers. These are my firsts at "as is".


Good luck


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  hope you get a perfect replacement.  With the outlets, it's hit or miss.  If they have what you want it may not be shippable or at an outlet you can get to easily.  It's great when you can catch a buy at an outlet,  but for something you really want... it's a risk you have to be willing to take.


Speaking of outlets. Are they slight 'seconds' or just an overstock item? And why won't they ship a particular bag?


----------



## Live It Up

I received my small ocean flo from dooney dot com. I'm so disappointed.  One side on the back is terribly wrinkled. I love the color, but I don't think I can live with this defect. :cry:


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> I received my small ocean flo from dooney dot com. I'm so disappointed.  One side on the back is terribly wrinkled. I love the color, but I don't think I can live with this defect. :cry:


That's too bad. It is so pretty. Are you going to trade it for another? Did you let them know?


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> That's too bad. It is so pretty. Are you going to trade it for another? Did you let them know?


I just got it a few days ago. The box and the plastic felt very hot when it was delivered. I took it out of the plastic to see if the wrinkling would smooth out at room temp. I was hopeful, but alas, it is going back. I think I'll exchange it for the small denim flo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> I received my small ocean flo from dooney dot com. I'm so disappointed.  One side on the back is terribly wrinkled. I love the color, but I don't think I can live with this defect. :cry:




Oh no!!! I'm so. Sorry you aren't happy but I know how you feel. It doesn't look that bad but I can totally relate.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! I'm so. Sorry you aren't happy but I know how you feel. It doesn't look that bad but I can totally relate.



The leather that is wrinkled feels rough...not supple like the rest of the bag. I know if I kept it, my hand would always gravitate to that bad area and drive me nuts! It goes back tomorrow.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> The leather that is wrinkled feels rough...not supple like the rest of the bag. I know if I kept it, my hand would always gravitate to that bad area and drive me nuts! It goes back tomorrow.


 
So sorry it didn't work out for you.  The ocean blue is absolutely gorgeous.  Looking forward to pictures of what you end up with instead.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry it didn't work out for you.  The ocean blue is absolutely gorgeous.  Looking forward to pictures of what you end up with instead.


I can't believe how much I have used my Ocean Blue! Gosh, the color is amazing. I love all of my forentine colors but this one is wonderful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I can't believe how much I have used my Ocean Blue! Gosh, the color is amazing. I love all of my forentine colors but this one is wonderful.


 
I agree - the ocean blue is amazing!


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> The leather that is wrinkled feels rough...not supple like the rest of the bag. I know if I kept it, my hand would always gravitate to that bad area and drive me nuts! It goes back tomorrow.


I don't blame you. Paying a lot of money one should expect to get a perfect bag


----------



## elbgrl

Sharing my new small denim Flo


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I received my small ocean flo from dooney dot com. I'm so disappointed.  One side on the back is terribly wrinkled. I love the color, but I don't think I can live with this defect. :cry:




I'm sorry. [emoji20]. It's so disappointing. I think wrinkles are very difficult to work with. I hope you get a good replacement.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Sharing my new small denim Flo
> 
> View attachment 3027436




She's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  lovely Flo satchel.  Enjoy.  I love the color... I love all the blues.


----------



## momjules

Hello.
   I'm new to the forum. I live about thirty minutes from the New York outlet so I get great deals but sometimes as is works for me to. My question is, does anyone really know if the florentine leather is being discontinued? I'm kind of tired paying so much for coated cotton. I love the pebble leather too. I find myself looking for florentine in case it will soon be gone. What are your thoughts? Thank you


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful [emoji7]





lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb:*  lovely Flo satchel.  Enjoy.  I love the color... I love all the blues.


Thanks LJ and TB!


momjules said:


> Hello.
> I'm new to the forum. I live about thirty minutes from the New York outlet so I get great deals but sometimes as is works for me to. My question is, does anyone really know if the florentine leather is being discontinued? I'm kind of tired paying so much for coated cotton. I love the pebble leather too. I find myself looking for florentine in case it will soon be gone. What are your thoughts? Thank you



Welcome to the forum!.  There were alot of florentines at the outlet where I got mine, but I too am wondering what's up with Dooney and florentine.  To me, its the best and most beautiful line they have (also Alto) so I hope they are not discontinuing.  It seems like they are doing lots of pebble leather too now, which is good, cause I love it also.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Sharing my new small denim Flo
> 
> View attachment 3027436


 
Beautiful!  What a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## RozEnix

elbgrl said:


> Sharing my new small denim Flo
> 
> View attachment 3027436


nice


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Sharing my new small denim Flo
> 
> View attachment 3027436


SOOOO pretty!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  What a gorgeous color. Congrats!





RozEnix said:


> nice





Trudysmom said:


> SOOOO pretty!!!!



Thanks ladies, I am soooo excited about her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.  

At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)



Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. Actually, it's a looks a different color at different angles and lighting.



Even better I say. It's like painting a room. Looks like different colors at various times of day.

I do love the mushroom PTB.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.
> 
> At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029765
> 
> 
> Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029766


Very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.
> 
> At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029765
> 
> 
> Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029766




Oh my, that is just beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.
> 
> At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029765
> 
> 
> Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029766



Soooo prudddy. My fingers still crossed that mine will be fine.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.
> 
> At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029765
> 
> 
> Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029766


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.
> 
> At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029765
> 
> 
> Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029766



Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I found a raspberry mini Flo satchel...in my closet!!!     I was sorting some handbags and there she was,  in her dark pink pillow case.  (I try to color coordinate pillow cases/dust covers) to make finding things easier.)   Anyway,  my raspberry Flo is much darker than the ones they show on TV.  Until I checked the tag I wasn't sure if it was raspberry, Bordeaux, or plum.  Now I can cease my quest for a raspberry Flo satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I found a raspberry mini Flo satchel...in my closet!!!     I was sorting some handbags and there she was,  in her dark pink pillow case.  (I try to color coordinate pillow cases/dust covers) to make finding things easier.)   Anyway,  my raspberry Flo is much darker than the ones they show on TV.  Until I checked the tag I wasn't sure if it was raspberry, Bordeaux, or plum.  Now I can cease my quest for a raspberry Flo satchel.


Wow LJ,

It is definitely time to do inventory. Nice to go shopping in the closet isn't it? Best sale ever!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow LJ,
> 
> It is definitely time to do inventory. Nice to go shopping in the closet isn't it? Best sale ever!


Oh nice. I love my Raspberry!  Glad she was found! I love to see my bags, I have not used a dust bag except on a satin Coach evening bag.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> I found a raspberry mini Flo satchel...in my closet!!!     I was sorting some handbags and there she was,  in her dark pink pillow case.  (I try to color coordinate pillow cases/dust covers) to make finding things easier.)   Anyway,  my raspberry Flo is much darker than the ones they show on TV.  Until I checked the tag I wasn't sure if it was raspberry, Bordeaux, or plum.  Now I can cease my quest for a raspberry Flo satchel.


Time to put pictures on your dust covers. I found some treasures I forgot I had.


----------



## RozEnix

Here are the 2 I forgot I had. 

Double Strap Tassel in Moss





Smith in Plum


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz*;  GREAT FINDS.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here are the 2 I forgot I had.
> 
> Double Strap Tassel in Moss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith in Plum


They are so pretty!


----------



## FloGal

That is a GORGEOUS bag!!  I already have two Chelseas but I want this!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Just wanted to share this beauty in natural lighting... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. The color still is a bit off. In real life, it's not as Mauve looking. Actually, it looks a different color at different angles and lighting.
> 
> At Mall under Sky lights (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029765
> 
> 
> Outside on a beautiful sunny day (no flash, no filters)
> View attachment 3029766


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I found a raspberry mini Flo satchel...in my closet!!!     I was sorting some handbags and there she was,  in her dark pink pillow case.  (I try to color coordinate pillow cases/dust covers) to make finding things easier.)   Anyway,  my raspberry Flo is much darker than the ones they show on TV.  Until I checked the tag I wasn't sure if it was raspberry, Bordeaux, or plum.  Now I can cease my quest for a raspberry Flo satchel.




Oh wow LJ, what a find! I bet she is adorable!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Here are the 2 I forgot I had.
> 
> Double Strap Tassel in Moss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith in Plum




These are beautiful colors! More great closet finds. [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  adorable is the right word.  I like the fact that the mini is lighter,  and my stuff fits.  But I've grown to love the size of the small.  All my newer Flo satchels are small.  Which as we know,  isn't small.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  adorable is the right word.  I like the fact that the mini is lighter,  and my stuff fits.  But I've grown to love the size of the small.  All my newer Flo satchels are small.  Which as we know,  isn't small.


Yes, the small is a perfect size. I bet the mini is fun to use also.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM*:  the mini Flo satchel is a decent sized handbag,  because of it's wide base.  The only mini thing is the handle drop,  which is very tight.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM*:  the mini Flo satchel is a decent sized handbag,  because of it's wide base.  The only mini thing is the handle drop,  which is very tight.


They are so pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

After returning my small ocean flo because of the wrinkling on the back, I decided to get a Clayton in ocean. I just love her!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> After returning my small ocean flo because of the wrinkling on the back, I decided to get a Clayton in ocean. I just love her!


Such a beautiful bag and color. Ocean Blue is a wonderful color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> After returning my small ocean flo because of the wrinkling on the back, I decided to get a Clayton in ocean. I just love her!




Gorgeous bag!  Glad this one worked out. [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Such a beautiful bag and color. Ocean Blue is a wonderful color.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous color!!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Glad this one worked out. [emoji4]



Thanks gals. I absolutely love the ocean color.  I had been on the fence about getting a Clayton. I thought it might be too big, but I actually love the size.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> After returning my small ocean flo because of the wrinkling on the back, I decided to get a Clayton in ocean. I just love her!




Twins... Great choice!!! Very beautiful.


----------



## FenderGirl

Live It Up said:


> After returning my small ocean flo because of the wrinkling on the back, I decided to get a Clayton in ocean. I just love her!


Beautiful! I need to find this bag at a great price. I want the Marine, ivy or chestnut color.


----------



## onyyxgirl

I'm seriously lusting over these beautiful leather bags.  They're all so beautiful.  The colors are so vibrant.  The denim...I have to have that color someday.


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> After returning my small ocean flo because of the wrinkling on the back, I decided to get a Clayton in ocean. I just love her!


So pretty


----------



## Live It Up

FenderGirl said:


> Beautiful! I need to find this bag at a great price. I want the Marine, ivy or chestnut color.


Dillards had the Clayton on clearance, but only in the ocean color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Small Florentine Satchel in Olive. I like how it takes on different tones depending on the lighting.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Olive. I like how it takes on different tones depending on the lighting.


I love that color. Would love that one. Of course I love that style!


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Olive. I like how it takes on different tones depending on the lighting.


Such difference in the color. Very nice.


----------



## BlazenHsss

That Olive is lovely!!!  Almost like Moss and Taupe had a love child. 

Has anyone nabbed the Satchel in mushroom or elephant yet? I'm waiting to see what those two look like.


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> That Olive is lovely!!!  Almost like Moss and Taupe had a love child.
> 
> Has anyone nabbed the Satchel in mushroom or elephant yet? I'm waiting to see what those two look like.


No, but there are a few pics of a Florentine in mushroom. Here is Chelsea  I assume the color is the same in a Satchel.


----------



## RozEnix

Here are my girls. Looks like I am going to get a few more colors in the small. I was going to get another so-called medium, but after getting her out, I forgot how big she is. But then again......
Natural, Ocean, and Marine. ewww, sorry about the lighting.


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> Here are my girls. Looks like I am going to get a few more colors in the small. I was going to get another so-called medium, but after getting her out, I forgot how big she is. But then again......
> Natural, Ocean, and Marine. ewww, sorry about the lighting.




Nice !!! I love em !!


----------



## Vicmarie

The fold over on my mini is making me mad and hasn't quite learned how to fold the way I like , so I have her in training ! Anyone else have any better ideas ?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Here are my girls. Looks like I am going to get a few more colors in the small. I was going to get another so-called medium, but after getting her out, I forgot how big she is. But then again......
> Natural, Ocean, and Marine. ewww, sorry about the lighting.




Beautiful bags! I know what you mean about the size. I carried my Small Crimson yesterday and felt it's the perfect size visually, however, the inside is small for my needs. I had to downsize and I really don't carry that much. [emoji19]. But I look at the large/regular and it's huge but very spacious and holds all my things with room to spare. I love the Flo and want a couple more colors but have held out for the reason of size. Sighing!!! Anywho... Yours are gorgeous and that Natural has patina'ed beautifully.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3052071
> 
> View attachment 3052073
> 
> 
> The fold over on my mini is making me mad and hasn't quite learned how to fold the way I like , so I have her in training ! Anyone else have any better ideas ?




She's beautiful V! I think that's a good way to make her behave.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here are my girls. Looks like I am going to get a few more colors in the small. I was going to get another so-called medium, but after getting her out, I forgot how big she is. But then again......
> Natural, Ocean, and Marine. ewww, sorry about the lighting.


Your satchels are so pretty.


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3052071
> 
> View attachment 3052073
> 
> 
> The fold over on my mini is making me mad and hasn't quite learned how to fold the way I like , so I have her in training ! Anyone else have any better ideas ?


How about a large white cotton sock filled with pennies instead of the bottle? It will heavier than the water and will mold with the bag. I used one for my knee therapy, and trust me the sock is heavy. ouchies


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags! I know what you mean about the size. I carried my Small Crimson yesterday and felt it's the perfect size visually, however, the inside is small for my needs. I had to downsize and I really don't carry that much. [emoji19]. But I look at the large/regular and it's huge but very spacious and holds all my things with room to spare. I love the Flo and want a couple more colors but have held out for the reason of size. Sighing!!! Anywho... Yours are gorgeous and that Natural has patina'ed beautifully.


I was surprised how much she patina-ed considering I haven't used her in a while. She did all of that in the dark in the dust bag.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> Your satchels are so pretty.


Thanks


----------



## joce01

It's very hard to see but I had a water incident with my Crimson flo. I decided to put water bottles after seeing Vicmarie do it and thought it was a brilliant idea because my Crimson wasn't smiling very nicely. I guess the water bottle I chose had a very small hole up at the top and when I tipped it over water spilled having a very faint line over it. I panicked and grabbed a cloth and dabbed most of it or so I thought, because all of it dried up and you can barely tell. Maybe it helped that I just got done conditioning her? I'm not sure. I feel relieved though.


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3052654
> 
> 
> It's very hard to see but I had a water incident with my Crimson flo. I decided to put water bottles after seeing Vicmarie do it and thought it was a brilliant idea because my Crimson wasn't smiling very nicely. I guess the water bottle I chose had a very small hole up at the top and when I tipped it over water spilled having a very faint line over it. I panicked and grabbed a cloth and dabbed most of it or so I thought, because all of it dried up and you can barely tell. Maybe it helped that I just got done conditioning her? I'm not sure. I feel relieved though.




Oh I am so sorry !!! I feel so guilty ! I honestly can't see anything though ?? I hope tomorrow it'll be completely gone !!


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> How about a large white cotton sock filled with pennies instead of the bottle? It will heavier than the water and will mold with the bag. I used one for my knee therapy, and trust me the sock is heavy. ouchies




That's actually a great idea ! I'm gonna try that for my knee, foot, and bag !


----------



## joce01

Vicmarie said:


> Oh I am so sorry !!! I feel so guilty ! I honestly can't see anything though ?? I hope tomorrow it'll be completely gone !!




Don't feel guilty, it was a great idea because it did help! And it's completely gone, I checked before I put her in the closet. And the photo it was like very faint not even there really.


----------



## JPsmom923

momjules said:


> Hello.
> I'm new to the forum. I live about thirty minutes from the New York outlet so I get great deals but sometimes as is works for me to. My question is, does anyone really know if the florentine leather is being discontinued? I'm kind of tired paying so much for coated cotton. I love the pebble leather too. I find myself looking for florentine in case it will soon be gone. What are your thoughts? Thank you


I've seen online they are discontinuing the florentine leather line


----------



## Vicmarie

JPsmom923 said:


> I've seen online they are discontinuing the florentine leather line




Where did you read that ?


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> Don't feel guilty, it was a great idea because it did help! And it's completely gone, I checked before I put her in the closet. And the photo it was like very faint not even there really.




Oh good I'm glad! It worked for me too !


----------



## Trudysmom

JPsmom923 said:


> I've seen online they are discontinuing the florentine leather line


WHAT?:rain:


----------



## JPsmom923

Vicmarie said:


> Where did you read that ?


I can't remember where. I was online last night googling stuff because I was contemplating a new qvc florentine acquisition. And I came across someone who said they've completely discontinued the smith bag and they're starting to discontinue the florentine line. Which, fits with how little florentine is on the dooney website now and nothing new is being introduced for that collection.


----------



## JPsmom923

Trudysmom said:


> WHAT?:rain:


I know, I feel a major binge coming on because this is my favorite dooney collection.


----------



## JPsmom923

I feel like since I'm new to this forum I should show my florentine collection


----------



## YankeeDooney

*RE: Florentine Discontinued. *

An SA at the outlet told me that the current Florentine line was phasing out and a new line of Florentine was coming in. Take it with a grain of salt....who really knows. It is time for an update since the current line has been around for years.

I would advise not going too crazy buying unless you have wanted a particular bag for a long time. You know there will always be something different that you will like. In my first few years of buying Dooney's, I found myself buying too many in similar styles and colors...partly due to the fact that it was still a novelty for me being new to the brand. I do regret some of those purchases now because I have not used them in years. Looking back, a couple would have satisfied the need for me. Of course, if it is a style that you truly truly love, then go for it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053323
> View attachment 3053324
> View attachment 3053325
> View attachment 3053326
> 
> 
> I feel like since I'm new to this forum I should show my florentine collection


Beautiful bags JP and welcome to the madness!


----------



## JPsmom923

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful bags JP and welcome to the madness!




I'm just glad I finally found my people!


----------



## Trudysmom

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053323
> View attachment 3053324
> View attachment 3053325
> View attachment 3053326
> 
> 
> I feel like since I'm new to this forum I should show my florentine collection


Your bags are beautiful! Welcome to the group. It is a fun place!


----------



## Trudysmom

JPsmom923 said:


> I know, I feel a major binge coming on because this is my favorite dooney collection.


Me too. I see so many other bags coming out and less florentine. 

Update&#8230;. I just ordered another flo satchel. Gray.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> *RE: Florentine Discontinued. *
> 
> An SA at the outlet told me that the current Florentine line was phasing out and a new line of Florentine was coming in. Take it with a grain of salt....who really knows. It is time for an update since the current line has been around for years.
> 
> I would advise not going too crazy buying unless you have wanted a particular bag for a long time. You know there will always be something different that you will like. In my first few years of buying Dooney's, I found myself buying too many in similar styles and colors...partly due to the fact that it was still a novelty for me being new to the brand. I do regret some of those purchases now because I have not used them in years. Looking back, a couple would have satisfied the need for me. Of course, if it is a style that you truly truly love, then go for it.


I hope they don't make it thinner. That happens with other bags.


----------



## BlazenHsss

JPsmom923 said:


> I'm just glad I finally found my people!


Sing us the song of your Dooneys!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> Me too. I see so many other bags coming out and less florentine.
> 
> Update. I just ordered another flo satchel. Gray.


Yessssssss Trudy, yessssssssss


----------



## JPsmom923

Trudysmom said:


> Me too. I see so many other bags coming out and less florentine.
> 
> Update&#8230;. I just ordered another flo satchel. Gray.


I ordered a new flo too also in grey!  We might have to coordinate our reveals!


----------



## Trudysmom

JPsmom923 said:


> I ordered a new flo too also in grey!  We might have to coordinate our reveals!


I can't wait to see your bag. I hope they come quickly.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Okay ladies,

:help:I am trying to finish my Florentine wish list. I think I waited too long. Now tough to find. If anyone sees these at their outlet, please oh please let me know. Looking for small Flo satchels in marine and bone. Also the Clayton satchel in Crimson. I was told that the bone is sold out, however, I was also told that whatever QVC does not sell, they could end up at the outlets. Wishing wishing.

The last bone satchel was sold today in Seattle. I was told there was one left and it was on hold for a customer. If she did not buy, I was next in line. Unfortunately, she bought it.  Vero Beach outlet had a vey scratched up small Flo and advised that it was on the floor for a long time. 

The search continues. I refuse to pay the Q for them.

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Okay ladies,
> 
> :help:I am trying to finish my Florentine wish list. I think I waited too long. Now tough to find. If anyone sees these at their outlet, please oh please let me know. Looking for small Flo satchels in marine and bone. Also the Clayton satchel in Crimson. I was told that the bone is sold out, however, I was also told that whatever QVC does not sell, they could end up at the outlets. Wishing wishing.
> 
> The last bone satchel was sold today in Seattle. I was told there was one left and it was on hold for a customer. If she did not buy, I was next in line. Unfortunately, she bought it.  Vero Beach outlet had a vey scratched up small Flo and advised that it was on the floor for a long time.
> 
> The search continues. I refuse to pay the Q for them.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.


I'm part of a Dooney Lovers chat over FB....and those ladies have access to a personal shopper for outlet purchases, for those of us unfortunate to be far away from that shopping experience.  That way, you have a Doonyista personally inspecting your bag, and shipping it to you with care. I could forward her info to you if you have further questions about how she works, fees, etc. 

But here is one off Ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Florentine-Small-Satchel-Bone-/271904121513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ebfa2a9


----------



## JPsmom923

I saw the small satchel in marine on qvc today


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm part of a Dooney Lovers chat over FB....and those ladies have access to a personal shopper for outlet purchases, for those of us unfortunate to be far away from that shopping experience.  That way, you have a Doonyista personally inspecting your bag, and shipping it to you with care. I could forward her info to you if you have further questions about how she works, fees, etc.
> 
> But here is one off Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Florentine-Small-Satchel-Bone-/271904121513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ebfa2a9


Thanks Blaze. Can you PM me her info. I am curious. The ebay pricepoint is much higher than outlet. I am not willing to budge on that yet. Meanwhile, I do have an outlet near me, but they did not have what I am looking for. However, if anyone is looking for something, I may be able to give a report since I was there today. I took a picture of a stunning alto today that the SA's were cherishing. I will post later.


----------



## YankeeDooney

JPsmom923 said:


> I saw the small satchel in marine on qvc today


Isn't it lovely? So mad at myself for not getting it long ago.


----------



## JPsmom923

YankeeDooney said:


> Isn't it lovely? So mad at myself for not getting it long ago.




Since I just bought a flo Chelsea in grey, I'm hoping they go on easy pay for the holiday weekend so I can justify another purchase!


----------



## BlazenHsss

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm part of a Dooney Lovers chat over FB....and those ladies have access to a personal shopper for outlet purchases, for those of us unfortunate to be far away from that shopping experience.  That way, you have a Doonyista personally inspecting your bag, and shipping it to you with care. I could forward her info to you if you have further questions about how she works, fees, etc.
> 
> But here is one off Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Florentine-Small-Satchel-Bone-/271904121513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ebfa2a9


PM of the post sent!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Okay ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> :help:I am trying to finish my Florentine wish list. I think I waited too long. Now tough to find. If anyone sees these at their outlet, please oh please let me know. Looking for small Flo satchels in marine and bone. Also the Clayton satchel in Crimson. I was told that the bone is sold out, however, I was also told that whatever QVC does not sell, they could end up at the outlets. Wishing wishing.
> 
> 
> 
> The last bone satchel was sold today in Seattle. I was told there was one left and it was on hold for a customer. If she did not buy, I was next in line. Unfortunately, she bought it.  Vero Beach outlet had a vey scratched up small Flo and advised that it was on the floor for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> The search continues. I refuse to pay the Q for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.




I'm near 3 (one just closed [emoji15]) and visit frequently so I'll keep an eye out. I haven't seen many Flo's lately at any of my outlets, especially satchels, however today I saw the  Natural, Black and Red large Flo's, no smalls. They are phasing out I think from the outlets. There's still hope though. [emoji2][emoji2]. The outlets these days are full of Chevrons, Sanibels, Zip Zips, Nylon, Samba and coated cotton. I'll be in the lookout girlfriend. Maybe because it's summer. Hopefully more Flo's come in during Fall.


----------



## JPsmom923

So, a while ago, Pinterest showed me this really beautiful flo tab satchel and I've been looking for it ever since!  Finally found one on eBay!  Fingers crossed I win the auction! [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thanks ladies! As one member cleverly stated....."just go with the Flo". I love it. Should be the tagline for this clubhouse.


----------



## RozEnix

jpsmom923 said:


> i've seen online they are discontinuing the florentine leather line


noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RozEnix

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053323
> View attachment 3053324
> View attachment 3053325
> View attachment 3053326
> 
> 
> I feel like since I'm new to this forum I should show my florentine collection


Very nice


----------



## Trudysmom

My Ocean blue with the charms I bought for her.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> My Ocean blue with the charms I bought for her.


How cute


----------



## JPsmom923

So excited, just checked the status of my new flo, and it's out for delivery!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Trudysmom

JPsmom923 said:


> So excited, just checked the status of my new flo, and it's out for delivery!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




My gray is on the way&#8230;. I keep saying that, ha.


----------



## JPsmom923

Trudysmom said:


> My gray is on the way. I keep saying that, ha.




Where did you order from? I have another flo coming from eBay, so who knows when that'll be delivered.


----------



## elbgrl

I just called DE, and they said there are no bone small Flo satchels in the system.   So unless a miracle happens, it's the "Q" or Ebay.  I'd like one too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> I just called DE, and they said there are no bone small Flo satchels in the system.   So unless a miracle happens, it's the "Q" or Ebay.  I'd like one too.


Yes, I learned that as well. I missed a couple by hours. I'll just wait for something better to come along.


----------



## elbgrl

They did have a Bristol in bone that is shippable, if you are interested.


----------



## Trudysmom

My gray flo satchel  just arrived a little while ago! That was fast. I will take some pretty pictures soon. The bag is gorgeous! WOW.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM*:  congratulations.  Glad your new bag is a winner.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> My gray flo satchel  just arrived a little while ago! That was fast. I will take some pretty pictures soon. The bag is gorgeous! WOW.


Don't make us wait Trudy!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> They did have a Bristol in bone that is shippable, if you are interested.


Funny you should mention that one. Been thinking about it. Hmmmmmm.....The countdown is on for the extra percentage off. What to do, what to do.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> My gray flo satchel  just arrived a little while ago! That was fast. I will take some pretty pictures soon. The bag is gorgeous! WOW.


Yay TM! So exciting. Can't wait to see.


----------



## RozEnix

I was tempted to cancel my Crimson Flo today and just wait it out for the 'new' Flos, but she shipped this morning. Yea for everyone's shipping!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, I just caved and ordered the bone from Q while on easy pay.


----------



## RozEnix

elbgrl said:


> Okay, I just caved and ordered the bone from Q while on easy pay.


Nice!!

Figures, my Crimson came and it was NOT on easy pay. Le Sigh. 

I am in a befuddled state. She came not totally in plastic, but the handles were and all of the buckles so she seems new. There are a few scratches on the back, nothing major. But what really disappointed me is she is dull. Like a flat paint and not a satin or enamel.  Is this because she is not treated in any way? Anyone else have this problem?  Or is it my imagination? For some reason she is not telling me to keep her

Front view





Back view




The Scratch dead center






I am tempted to send her back and wait out for the new Florentines to arrive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, I just caved and ordered the bone from Q while on easy pay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Figures, my Crimson came and it was NOT on easy pay. Le Sigh.
> 
> I am in a befuddled state. She came not totally in plastic, but the handles were and all of the buckles so she seems new. There are a few scratches on the back, nothing major. But what really disappointed me is she is dull. Like a flat paint and not a satin or enamel.  Is this because she is not treated in any way? Anyone else have this problem?  Or is it my imagination? For some reason she is not telling me to keep her
> 
> 
> I am tempted to send her back and wait out for the new Florentines to arrive.



Roz, she looks stunning to me...but if you're not totally wowed, send her back.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Roz, she looks stunning to me...but if you're not totally wowed, send her back.


I agree, I think it looks great too.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Figures, my Crimson came and it was NOT on easy pay. Le Sigh.
> 
> I am in a befuddled state. She came not totally in plastic, but the handles were and all of the buckles so she seems new. There are a few scratches on the back, nothing major. But what really disappointed me is she is dull. Like a flat paint and not a satin or enamel.  Is this because she is not treated in any way? Anyone else have this problem?  Or is it my imagination? For some reason she is not telling me to keep her
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scratch dead center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to send her back and wait out for the new Florentines to arrive.


Wow I think she is gorgeous. The scratch on the back is minor. She does not appear dull in the photo. However, YOU are the one that needs to love her


----------



## lavenderjunkie

All my Florentine leathers are dull.  None of them have the shine that shows in the photos.  I don't condition them and they are not used enough to absorb oils from my hands.  If you bag is in good shape and you like it,  then I would keep it.  Crimson is a hard color to find a good bag in.... many of the crimson seem to be streaked.


----------



## Live It Up

What a disappointment! I've been waiting for the small flo satchel in marine. I purchased it new, not "as is" from the Q. They sent me a beat up, obviously used bag that smelled like smoke and was missing the dust bag. No plastic or stuffing either. I'm going to try to exchange it. Hope the next one is truly new.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> What a disappointment! I've been waiting for the small flo satchel in marine. I purchased it new, not "as is" from the Q. They sent me a beat up, obviously used bag that smelled like smoke and was missing the dust bag. No plastic or stuffing either. I'm going to try to exchange it. Hope the next one is truly new.


Oh I am so sorry.....they are doing so bad right now!! They better not make you pay shipping!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Figures, my Crimson came and it was NOT on easy pay. Le Sigh.
> 
> I am in a befuddled state. She came not totally in plastic, but the handles were and all of the buckles so she seems new. There are a few scratches on the back, nothing major. But what really disappointed me is she is dull. Like a flat paint and not a satin or enamel.  Is this because she is not treated in any way? Anyone else have this problem?  Or is it my imagination? For some reason she is not telling me to keep her
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scratch dead center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to send her back and wait out for the new Florentines to arrive.


I think the only time I've seen the sheen is when they've been treated. Mind you I don't own enough Florentine to make that distinction exact. My grey was so dull and lackluster when it arrived to me as well. I almost returned her because I felt I should have had that "swoon" with opening the box like I saw in all those youtube reveals. But....maybe let her sit somewhere within view for a few days and see how you feel?  It's all about how she makes you feel. If it doesn't make you girly squee, then on to the next!

Personally, I think your crimson is gorgeous, do you think the scratch will buff out?


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> What a disappointment! I've been waiting for the small flo satchel in marine. I purchased it new, not "as is" from the Q. They sent me a beat up, obviously used bag that smelled like smoke and was missing the dust bag. No plastic or stuffing either. I'm going to try to exchange it. Hope the next one is truly new.


Ugh......curse of the used new QVC bags. :storm:
Perhaps when buying new, we should just get it directly from Dooney.
If only they had easy pay!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> What a disappointment! I've been waiting for the small flo satchel in marine. I purchased it new, not "as is" from the Q. They sent me a beat up, obviously used bag that smelled like smoke and was missing the dust bag. No plastic or stuffing either. I'm going to try to exchange it. Hope the next one is truly new.



UGH.  Sorry you are disappointed.  I haven't ordered anything from Q in months, and from what I've seen that's probably a good thing.  I hope you get a brand new bag in the exchange.


----------



## middie girl

The crimson is beautiful!!


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Wow I think she is gorgeous. The scratch on the back is minor. She does not appear dull in the photo. However, YOU are the one that needs to love her


I think I am going to return her, she was an impulse buy. Plus:

1) I really don't need a new bag. (Oh how we have heard that before)
2) Not on easy pay. 
3) I was going to cancel the order day before yesterday but it was already shipped. 
3) I just bought a year's supply of Heartgard and Flea and Tick meds for the pups, and any dog owners in Purseblog land will tell you it is about the same price as a Flo. 
4) I'll save my pennies, and gold bullion for the new Flos. 

I just wish I was able to cancel the order before it shipped, but oh well.


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> What a disappointment! I've been waiting for the small flo satchel in marine. I purchased it new, not "as is" from the Q. They sent me a beat up, obviously used bag that smelled like smoke and was missing the dust bag. No plastic or stuffing either. I'm going to try to exchange it. Hope the next one is truly new.


That is horrid. Attach that picture in the review section on Q. 

*evil grin*


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> Ugh......curse of the used new QVC bags. :storm:
> Perhaps when buying new, we should just get it directly from Dooney.
> If only they had easy pay!!


That is what I will do in the future. That or Macy's so I can see right then and there what the bag looks like. I am tired of the guessing game if the bag would be new or not. Plus Dooney does have free shipping over $100, and if I remember right, easy pay around the holidays??


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Ugh......curse of the used new QVC bags. :storm:
> Perhaps when buying new, we should just get it directly from Dooney.
> If only they had easy pay!!


You know....Dooney actually had easy pay once and then it vanished. I suspect that QVC wanted the exclusive on easypay, but I could be wrong. Perhaps it was to difficult for Dooney to manage. Too bad really because I think most folks would prefer to buy direct. The Q offers additional accessories on certain bags and perhaps a better return policy (I guess). Perplexing to me that you can actually use a bag for 30 days and then return it...but whatever. I guess it is good in a way as things have broken easily.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> I think I am going to return her, she was an impulse buy. Plus:
> 
> 1) I really don't need a new bag. (Oh how we have heard that before)
> 2) Not on easy pay.
> 3) I was going to cancel the order day before yesterday but it was already shipped.
> 3) I just bought a year's supply of Heartgard and Flea and Tick meds for the pups, and any dog owners in Purseblog land will tell you it is about the same price as a Flo.
> 4) I'll save my pennies, and gold bullion for the new Flos.
> 
> I just wish I was able to cancel the order before it shipped, but oh well.



Mark it damaged due to that scratch.  They should refund your shipping in that case.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Roz, she looks stunning to me...but if you're not totally wowed, send her back.




She looks great to me too!!! These bags can have scratches because during handling/packaging (by humans), it may get scratched even after being wrapped. I don't think I've ever received a Flo that didn't have some kind of scratch or something even though wrapped to the tee in plastic. 

Mine was a little dull too and I conditioned with Apple Brand Conditioner and she's now shiny as a new car.

Your bag is gorgeous almost near perfect!


----------



## JPsmom923

I just returned my QVC flo purchase. It was an as is, but I was so ticked off. I can't believe they send out bags like that. Mine had these crazy indentations, not scratches that could be buffed out. And the inside had HAIR in it!  WTF?!?!?!  Ugh, this bag was heavily used before it was returned and then resold.


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Mark it damaged due to that scratch.  They should refund your shipping in that case.


Good idea, now I have to open the package since I have it boxed up and ready to go.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Your crimson flo looks pretty good to me too.  Just keep in mine if you've got your mind set on that color we don't know what colors will be offered this fall in the "new" florentine, you may not get the chance again for a crimson or, what they may call crimson in a "new" florentine may be a totally different color.  Stare at iher a little more before you send her back.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Figures, my Crimson came and it was NOT on easy pay. Le Sigh.
> 
> I am in a befuddled state. She came not totally in plastic, but the handles were and all of the buckles so she seems new. There are a few scratches on the back, nothing major. But what really disappointed me is she is dull. Like a flat paint and not a satin or enamel.  Is this because she is not treated in any way? Anyone else have this problem?  Or is it my imagination? For some reason she is not telling me to keep her
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scratch dead center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to send her back and wait out for the new Florentines to arrive.




I think she's lovely. In your picture anyway, she has a shimmer that is very pretty. And I have a feeling once you condition her you won't see the scratch on the back. But like the others have said, if you are not loud definitely send her back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Okay, I just caved and ordered the bone from Q while on easy pay.




Yay! We will be twins! Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think she's lovely. In your picture anyway, she has a shimmer that is very pretty. And I have a feeling once you condition her you won't see the scratch on the back. But like the others have said, if you are not loud definitely send her back.


I returned her. I dunno, maybe the color just isn't what I thought or something. She just didn't say keep me. 
I will just hold out for the new flo's to come out. If there is no crimson or something similar, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Trudysmom

Crimson is lovely for sure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Crimson is lovely for sure.


Just let me know when you get tired of that one TM. Love!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JPsmom923 said:


> I just returned my QVC flo purchase. It was an as is, but I was so ticked off. I can't believe they send out bags like that. Mine had these crazy indentations, not scratches that could be buffed out. And the inside had HAIR in it!  WTF?!?!?!  Ugh, this bag was heavily used before it was returned and then resold.



Hair?  Ew. 

I ordered my first Florentine from the big D itself and I expect a brand new flawless purse wrapped with lots of care.  They have a lot of fall colors coming out, I couldn't help but notice.  I got red 'cause it is awesome in the summer, fall, and winter.

Will be sure to show you guys when received.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> Crimson is lovely for sure.


So pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> What a disappointment! I've been waiting for the small flo satchel in marine. I purchased it new, not "as is" from the Q. They sent me a beat up, obviously used bag that smelled like smoke and was missing the dust bag. No plastic or stuffing either. I'm going to try to exchange it. Hope the next one is truly new.


 
Oh no!  That's terrible!  I was considering ordering the Marine, but I won't be doing that now.  In fact, I'm not ordering anything from Q right now - not with all the issues of them shipping out used bags as new.  I'll stick to my local stores for now. 

I hope you can get a new one in exchange.


----------



## RozEnix

I was checking out my Flo Saddle Bag for comparison on colors, and I noticed what looks like a water stain on the side of the bag, near the bottom. I am pretty sure this was mentioned elsewhere, but I forget. Is there a way to unstain this?


----------



## YankeeDooney

With all of the disgust with the Q, I wonder if it is worth writing emails to Dooney about it. They have had a long relationship with the Q. With bags being shipped out in bad condition, it has got to eventually take a toll on Dooney's brand image. Dooney should know this and be made aware of it, especially if they plan on continuing the relationship. Q standing for quality has apparently gone by the wayside....as far as bags are concerned.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Crimson is lovely for sure.



Lovely bag, TM!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.


TM, 
I think you should start a Dooney photo gallery. I love your pics. I am inspired.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.



Gorgeous family photo TM!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.


Happy family!
I am so in love with these satchels....Will this ever go away?!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:* love your family Flo satchel photo.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.


Nice family. Love the border on your picture


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...and they're all smiling!!  Lovely colors and lovely photograph!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Does anyone have a Strawberry flo satchel, I don't recall seeing a picture posted buy anyone. Wondering how it differs from just plain red. I think I recall seeing it on the Donney.com website a few months earlier as well as currently  or is it one of the new colors like sage?  The red is gorgeous but would love to see the two side by side.  Thanks....


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Does anyone have a Strawberry flo satchel, I don't recall seeing a picture posted buy anyone. Wondering how it differs from just plain red. I think I recall seeing it on the Donney.com website a few months earlier as well as currently  or is it one of the new colors like sage?  The red is gorgeous but would love to see the two side by side.  Thanks....


It was all over the place around Christmas.  It appears to be a pinky red type of colour. 
Like....watermelon jolly ranchers.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.


Beautiful. I love your fobs, too.


----------



## JPsmom923

Trudysmom said:


> I took a family photo of my Florentine (and my Navy Dillon) satchels.




Such a beautiful collection!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BH:  Thanks, I guess maybe I'll look on EBay, just want to see the color.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks great to me too!!! These bags can have scratches because during handling/packaging (by humans), it may get scratched even after being wrapped. I don't think I've ever received a Flo that didn't have some kind of scratch or something even though wrapped to the tee in plastic.
> 
> Mine was a little dull too and I conditioned with Apple Brand Conditioner and she's now shiny as a new car.
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous almost near perfect!


I ordered the Apple Conditioner for my bags. I want to make sure I don't destroy my them, is there a proper way to use this, or are the directions on the bottle good enough? 

And is it good for removing the rest of a watermark? I have a flo saddle bag that the mark is almost gone, but the edge of the mark is still there..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Just be careful that your old sock or what ever you're using is thick enough that your fingernails don't come through and scratch.  Apple conditioner is a miracle worker!  You can just hear the bag sighing  with relief and drinking up the moisture!!  I just followed the direction on the bottle but haven't used the cleaner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> I ordered the Apple Conditioner for my bags. I want to make sure I don't destroy my them, is there a proper way to use this, or are the directions on the bottle good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> And is it good for removing the rest of a watermark? I have a flo saddle bag that the mark is almost gone, but the edge of the mark is still there..




Oh yay!!! Your bags is going to love the conditioner. I use a microfiber cloth (Dollar Tree) and put a thin layer on it and wipe it on the bag. I let sit for about 30 mins and apply a second coat depending on how bad the leather needs it. Then I let completely dry (a couple hours) and buff with the other end of the cloth and my bag has life. It may help a little with a watermark, however it may not totally rid of it. I can't wait till you get it and try it on your bags. [emoji2]


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay!!! Your bags is going to love the conditioner. I use a microfiber cloth (Dollar Tree) and put a thin layer on it and wipe it on the bag. I let sit for about 30 mins and apply a second coat depending on how bad the leather needs it. Then I let completely dry (a couple hours) and buff with the other end of the cloth and my bag has life. It may help a little with a watermark, however it may not totally rid of it. I can't wait till you get it and try it on your bags. [emoji2]



Oh I made a post about this somewhere a few weeks ago when my poor as-is Flo arrived.  VicM has a great vid.  I used an old inside out white sock and just rubbed her down, and went to town with it. There was no way it could have made that thing look worse.
I also used it on a Dillen I got from EBay that looked dry too.
Just be aware that it might darken the color a shade or so....
Somewhere on these threads I posted before and afters of both Dillen and Florentine conditioning,
Let me know you you need me to repair those for you. I hope the conditioning helps to mask the stain!
http://youtu.be/jYN8FX3fRwg


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I know there is a thread somewhere about this issue but it was last year sometime. I just took my Ocean Clayton out to play and noticed some discoloration. There were a couple of ladies that experienced this same thing with Navy bags (I think) but I can't remember what they said happened. I'm a little bummed. The bag was the true Ocean color when I got it but now it's looking a little weird. Attached is a photo of one of the pockets. You should be able to see the line of demarcation about half way inside the pocket. Is this normal process that this shade of Ocean patinas? Or is it the dust bag? Any thoughts??


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know there is a thread somewhere about this issue but it was last year sometime. I just took my Ocean Clayton out to play and noticed some discoloration. There were a couple of ladies that experienced this same thing with Navy bags (I think) but I can't remember what they said happened. I'm a little bummed. The bag was the true Ocean color when I got it but now it's looking a little weird. Attached is a photo of one of the pockets. You should be able to see the line of demarcation about half way inside the pocket. Is this normal process that this shade of Ocean patinas? Or is it the dust bag? Any thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 3063934


Huh.  That area is quite a bit lighter than the rest.  I wonder if the rest of it patina'd (pretty sure that's not an actual word) but that section didn't. 
Maybe we need to start investing in better dust bags for these babies.
http://miacotone.com/index.php/


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know there is a thread somewhere about this issue but it was last year sometime. I just took my Ocean Clayton out to play and noticed some discoloration. There were a couple of ladies that experienced this same thing with Navy bags (I think) but I can't remember what they said happened. I'm a little bummed. The bag was the true Ocean color when I got it but now it's looking a little weird. Attached is a photo of one of the pockets. You should be able to see the line of demarcation about half way inside the pocket. Is this normal process that this shade of Ocean patinas? Or is it the dust bag? Any thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 3063934



I can definitely see the color difference.  Sorry about that, PTB!   I don't suppose you conditioned that bag and didn't go into the pocket with conditioner?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Huh.  That area is quite a bit lighter than the rest.  I wonder if the rest of it patina'd (pretty sure that's not an actual word) but that section didn't.
> Maybe we need to start investing in better dust bags for these babies.
> http://miacotone.com/index.php/




Oh my... Those are beautiful dust bags! Thanks for sharing. 

Yeah it's lighter because it's the inside of the pocket which isn't as exposed as the rest. I was just wandering if it's just this shade of blue or is it truly the patina. If it's the patina, I don't like it. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji2]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hey guys, I have Apple Conditioner coming from Amazon.  Can't wait to us it on the trim of my vintage bags...they have a brand called Leather Honey...anyone here heard of it?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know there is a thread somewhere about this issue but it was last year sometime. I just took my Ocean Clayton out to play and noticed some discoloration. There were a couple of ladies that experienced this same thing with Navy bags (I think) but I can't remember what they said happened. I'm a little bummed. The bag was the true Ocean color when I got it but now it's looking a little weird. Attached is a photo of one of the pockets. You should be able to see the line of demarcation about half way inside the pocket. Is this normal process that this shade of Ocean patinas? Or is it the dust bag? Any thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 3063934


Oh no PTB,

Did you put conditioner on it? I wonder if it's the conditioner? If not, my best guess is the patina. It would make sense if the color change is not inside the pocket. Light exposure must have an effect on the leather, don't you think?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!


----------



## Trudysmom

WOW, I really love that bag and color. Nice photos too.


----------



## RozEnix

Oh my, so pretty


----------



## RozEnix

This is the back of my Bone Florentine Saddle bag. As you can see there was some kind of water stain on the bottom. I have no idea what it is or how long it has been there since I only wore her a few times. I just happened to take her out of the bag for color comparisons and saw the stain. 
I was able to get rid of the darkness of the stain inside of the border, but as you can tell, the border mark/stain is still there. And some difference in color from the rest of the bag. Any suggestions on how to clean her up?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!


YD, she is truly stunning. The color is perfect. I have this same style in Dillen black with tan trim. I love carrying her. Thank you for sharing .


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!



So purdy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> This is the back of my Bone Florentine Saddle bag. As you can see there was some kind of water stain on the bottom. I have no idea what it is or how long it has been there since I only wore her a few times. I just happened to take her out of the bag for color comparisons and saw the stain.
> I was able to get rid of the darkness of the stain inside of the border, but as you can tell, the border mark/stain is still there. And some difference in color from the rest of the bag. Any suggestions on how to clean her up?



Roz, I'd try some good leather cleaner.  (But test a spot on the bottom of the bag first.)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Oh, what a lovely soft blue!!  Really lovely.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!


Ooh, I love that color!


----------



## Live It Up

Red Bristol satchel with my Michael Kors tie-dye tee.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Red Bristol satchel with my Michael Kors tie-dye tee.


What a lovely handbag!


----------



## NurseB21

Live It Up said:


> Red Bristol satchel with my Michael Kors tie-dye tee.


Sooo beautiful! I love red florentine!!!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> What a lovely handbag!





NurseB21 said:


> Sooo beautiful! I love red florentine!!!



Thank you, ladies.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!


Ooooohhhh, lovely color!
And difficult to find now!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!





Trudysmom said:


> WOW, I really love that bag and color. Nice photos too.


  Thanks TM. I must find some pretty backdrops to take photos.



RozEnix said:


> Oh my, so pretty





MrsKC said:


> YD, she is truly stunning. The color is perfect. I  have this same style in Dillen black with tan trim. I love carrying  her. Thank you for sharing .





MiaBorsa said:


> So purdy!!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh, what a lovely soft blue!!  Really lovely.





Live It Up said:


> Ooh, I love that color!





BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh, lovely color!
> And difficult to find now!



Thank you ladies. Yes, tough color to find now. But I bet Dooney will come out with something similar again.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Red Bristol satchel with my Michael Kors tie-dye tee.


Wow, the red on that Bristol is such a nice pop of color!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TM. I must find some pretty backdrops to take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Yes, tough color to find now. But I bet Dooney will come out with something similar again.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I love blue. (Sighs)


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, the red on that Bristol is such a nice pop of color!


I usually prefer neutrals, but sometimes I just need a color that shouts instead of whispers. Plus, it's really hard to misplace my red bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I went to wipe some dirt off the bottom of my red Flo Russell bag, using a damp paper towel.  Imagine my surprise when the color came of bag onto the paper towel!!!!  Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!



Wowza


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to wipe some dirt off the bottom of my red Flo Russell bag, using a damp paper towel.  Imagine my surprise when the color came of bag onto the paper towel!!!!  Has anyone had a similar experience?




This happened with my Crimson Flo but I don't notice any color fading/change on the bag. I freaked out too. [emoji15]


----------



## joce01

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to wipe some dirt off the bottom of my red Flo Russell bag, using a damp paper towel.  Imagine my surprise when the color came of bag onto the paper towel!!!!  Has anyone had a similar experience?



This happens whenever I condition my Brown T'moro Stanwich, I've noticed that it doesn't fade or discoloration on it afterwards. It freaks me out though!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yes, this happened to my Ivy Florentine satchel when conditioning too.  No adverse effects to the bag though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

This is disappointing.  Florentine is one of the top lines at Dooney.  The color shouldn't come off so easily.  Makes me wonder about color transfer onto clothing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I did some bag conditioning this morning and wanted to share some Dooney eye candy with y'all. 

Enjoy! 

Chestnut Bristol
View attachment 3066890


Gray Bristol
View attachment 3066892


Denim Bristol
View attachment 3066893


Violet Flo
View attachment 3066894


Ocean Flo
View attachment 3066895


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Also got these beauties conditioned today: 

Bone Flo
View attachment 3066901


Crimson Flo
View attachment 3066902


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Also got these beauties conditioned today:
> 
> Bone Flo
> View attachment 3066901
> 
> 
> Crimson Flo
> View attachment 3066902


Gorgeous bags and wonderful colors. I am glad you added them to the clubhouse thread.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Also got these beauties conditioned today:
> 
> Bone Flo
> View attachment 3066901
> 
> 
> Crimson Flo
> View attachment 3066902


They are all gorgeous! Looks like you had your work cut out for you today!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Also got these beauties conditioned today:
> 
> Bone Flo
> View attachment 3066901
> 
> 
> Crimson Flo
> View attachment 3066902


Aaaahhhhhh! Just basking in their beauty. Very nice collection NAC.
I am sure this has been discussed, but are you using the Apple Brand?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  beautiful handbags.  Love your color and style choices.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I have some Florentine that does not take to conditions. I tried a spot test and it made a dark spot so I am afraid I will ruin the bags. The bags in question are the Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue and my Small Satchel in Olive. There's just something about the nap of the leather on those bags or perhaps the colors? Not sure really. I have the Aussie Leather Conditioner. Maybe I should try the Apple stuff.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I have some Florentine that does not take to conditions. I tried a spot test and it made a dark spot so I am afraid I will ruin the bags. The bags in question are the Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue and my Small Satchel in Olive. There's just something about the nap of the leather on those bags or perhaps the colors? Not sure really. I have the Aussie Leather Conditioner. Maybe I should try the Apple stuff.




I personally haven't used the Aussie because it has bees wax and it's a bit greasy looking to me. Ive seen videos on it and it appears greasy and seems you really have to be careful on how much you use. I've used Apple on ALL of my Flo's (Elephant, Mushroom, Natural, Bone, Crimson, Moss, Marine, etc and have had no color affect at all. Go I happen to get a glob in my spot, it still dries and goes back to normal. I think you should try the Apple Conditioner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NAC--your florentines are gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

*NAC*, I drooled on my phone looking at all your flos! They are gorgeous!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did some bag conditioning this morning and wanted to share some Dooney eye candy with y'all.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Chestnut Bristol
> View attachment 3066890
> 
> 
> Gray Bristol
> View attachment 3066892
> 
> 
> Denim Bristol
> View attachment 3066893
> 
> 
> Violet Flo
> View attachment 3066894
> 
> 
> Ocean Flo
> View attachment 3066895


The Denim and Ocean are virtually the same color, both winners!!  All your bags are lovely!!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> I personally haven't used the Aussie because it has bees wax and it's a bit greasy looking to me. Ive seen videos on it and it appears greasy and seems you really have to be careful on how much you use. I've used Apple on ALL of my Flo's (Elephant, Mushroom, Natural, Bone, Crimson, Moss, Marine, etc and have had no color affect at all. Go I happen to get a glob in my spot, it still dries and goes back to normal. I think you should try the Apple Conditioner.


That is what I plan to do now, Apple meet my Flos. Wish me luck


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know there is a thread somewhere about this issue but it was last year sometime. I just took my Ocean Clayton out to play and noticed some discoloration. There were a couple of ladies that experienced this same thing with Navy bags (I think) but I can't remember what they said happened. I'm a little bummed. The bag was the true Ocean color when I got it but now it's looking a little weird. Attached is a photo of one of the pockets. You should be able to see the line of demarcation about half way inside the pocket. Is this normal process that this shade of Ocean patinas? Or is it the dust bag? Any thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 3063934




Oh no [emoji17]. I remember hat thread. It was Setons small satchel and then I believe maybe Lynn C also has a blue bag that she featured in a video with this problem. I really think it's a defect. You might want to give Dooney a call to see what they can do for you. It would be a beer for ou to have to give up on your beautiful blue ocean though if this is going to keep happening.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!




This bag is breathtaking YD! I love this color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Red Bristol satchel with my Michael Kors tie-dye tee.




Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> This is the back of my Bone Florentine Saddle bag. As you can see there was some kind of water stain on the bottom. I have no idea what it is or how long it has been there since I only wore her a few times. I just happened to take her out of the bag for color comparisons and saw the stain.
> I was able to get rid of the darkness of the stain inside of the border, but as you can tell, the border mark/stain is still there. And some difference in color from the rest of the bag. Any suggestions on how to clean her up?




Oh no, I'm sorry Roz. Please let us know how it turns out of you decide to try leather cleaner.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to wipe some dirt off the bottom of my red Flo Russell bag, using a damp paper towel.  Imagine my surprise when the color came of bag onto the paper towel!!!!  Has anyone had a similar experience?




This also happens to me when I condition my darker colored florentine bags. It's a very faint amount of color on the cloth. I just thought it was because of whatever is in the conditioner. The bags looked richer in color when I finished so I didn't worry about it too much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would post some pics of my Florentine Double Strap Tassel Satchel in Dusty Blue because we all love pics of purses. I have had this bag for a few years, not sure how many but I do love the color. The color does vary slightly depending on the light. Love!




Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## westvillage

I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!


----------



## BlazenHsss

westvillage said:


> I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!


I love the Flo in Grey!
It's such a fantastic neutral!


----------



## Trudysmom

westvillage said:


> I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!


I have a new gray flo satchel also. I love to wear it with purple, red, etc. I looks so pretty. 

I am glad you got it. SO pretty. The florentine satchels and other bags like Buckley are wonderful.

Here she is with a fushia blouse. Gray is a great color. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## MrsKC

westvillage said:


> I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!





Trudysmom said:


> I have a new gray flo satchel also. I love to wear it with purple, red, etc. I looks so pretty.
> 
> I am glad you got it. SO pretty. The florentine satchels and other bags like Buckley are wonderful.
> 
> Here she is with a fushia blouse. Gray is a great color. Enjoy your bag!




Ladies you both look lovely with your gorgeous grey flos! Thank you for sharing .


----------



## 7bridgesmac

Ooh I love the grey flo's., beautiful bags ladies!

I'm sad I had to package up my marine satchel for return today. Hubby is going out in the boat tomorrow with our boys so I may take a ride out to the outlet. I want to snap up some florentine before it's too late.


----------



## Live It Up

Small raspberry flo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> This bag is breathtaking YD! I love this color!


Thanks TB. I hope they come out with more styles in that color at some point.


----------



## Trudysmom

Gorgeous. I love my Raspberry so much. It is in my avatar. Your pictures are lovely.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Small raspberry flo.


LOVE! I want to eat it. Such a scrumptious color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

westvillage said:


> I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!





Trudysmom said:


> I have a new gray flo satchel also. I love to wear it with purple, red, etc. I looks so pretty.
> 
> I am glad you got it. SO pretty. The florentine satchels and other bags like Buckley are wonderful.
> 
> Here she is with a fushia blouse. Gray is a great color. Enjoy your bag!



The grey flo's look great ladies. It really is a nice neutral. Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks NAC!


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> Small raspberry flo.


She is perfect, you got another color this week as well didn't you?.......so many ladies with gorgeous new bags this week. .


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Gorgeous. I love my Raspberry so much. It is in my avatar. Your pictures are lovely.



Thanks!



YankeeDooney said:


> LOVE! I want to eat it. Such a scrumptious color.



I think it is one of the prettiest colors, and goes surprisingly well with most colors...except red.



MrsKC said:


> She is perfect, you got another color this week as well didn't you?.......so many ladies with gorgeous new bags this week. .



I got a desert Chelsea this week and a sad, misused marine flo satchel which I returned. I really love that marine color, but the bag smelled like smoke!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

westvillage said:


> I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!




The Flo satchels are being discontinued? I didn't know that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NAC:  the current Flo line is being discontinued I've heard.  But I've been told there is a new Flo line.  I saw 2 of the new Flo satchels at the Dooney retail boutique recently.  They were made in America, and the leather was thick, and soft, and lush... what you dream about when you order a Flo.  The only style I saw was the small satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  the current Flo line is being discontinued I've heard.  But I've been told there is a new Flo line.  I saw 2 of the new Flo satchels at the Dooney retail boutique recently.  They were made in America, and the leather was thick, and soft, and lush... what you dream about when you order a Flo.  The only style I saw was the small satchel.




Thanks! I'm glad to hear there will still be the small satchel. That's my favorite. And I was still wanting more colors, LOL.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I'm glad to hear there will still be the small satchel. That's my favorite. And I was still wanting more colors, LOL.


 
*NAC:*  I'm looking forward to new colors and new styles.  So far all they had was black and red.  But there are some other colors on the Dooney site,  although they are not calling them Florentine satchels.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I'm looking forward to new colors and new styles.  So far all they had was black and red.  But there are some other colors on the Dooney site,  although they are not calling them Florentine satchels.


Is it different that the glove satchels?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  I don't know.   All I can say is the leather was amazing and it had the leather logo patch.  Since it was a made in America collection like the new glove leather I'm thinking just maybe that's the new Florentine collection.   What's in a name?


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM:*  I don't know.   All I can say is the leather was amazing and it had the leather logo patch.  Since it was a made in America collection like the new glove leather I'm thinking just maybe that's the new Florentine collection.   What's in a name?


It looks like the glove satchel stitching and the way the color takes to the leather is different that the florentine.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Live It Up said:


> Small raspberry flo.


Stunning.  IIf makes me want to dig through my bins to see if I have one or need one!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Live It Up

LifeIsDucky said:


> Stunning.  IIf makes me want to dig through my bins to see if I have one or need one!  Just gorgeous.


Thanks. I took her to church with me and couldn't believe how many comments I got about her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Gorgeous bags and wonderful colors. I am glad you added them to the clubhouse thread.


Thanks!  I figured since I already had them out to condition, I might as well take some glamour shots, lol. 



MrsKC said:


> They are all gorgeous! Looks like you had your work cut out for you today!


Thanks!  It was actually fun watching the leather just glow after applying the conditioner. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Aaaahhhhhh! Just basking in their beauty. Very nice collection NAC.
> I am sure this has been discussed, but are you using the Apple Brand?


Thanks!  I do use Apple Brand conditioner.  I had just received to 8 oz bottles from Amazon.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  beautiful handbags.  Love your color and style choices.


Thanks!  There are still a couple of colors I'd love to get one day, but if not, I'm happy with what I have now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> NAC--your florentines are gorgeous!


Thanks!  There's just something about the Flos.....



Live It Up said:


> *NAC*, I drooled on my phone looking at all your flos! They are gorgeous!


Thanks!  Good to know I'm not the only that drools on my phone, lol.  That happens to me a lot around here.  So many gorgeous bags posted.



hydrangeagirl said:


> The Denim and Ocean are virtually the same color, both winners!!  All your bags are lovely!!


 Thanks!  I agree - to me they are the same.  Based on other comments here in this forum, I think my Ocean is not as vibrant as others because mine is smooth.  Luckily blue is my favorite color - regardless of shade, so I'm happy to have her.  I do love my blue bags, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

westvillage said:


> I received my first Flo yesterday, from QVC, in gray. I had always passed on the Flos, believing them to be too heavy for me. Once I heard they were being discontinued I got over that speedy quick. So I got my Flo and within the first hour I had water stains on it from picking it up with not fully dry hands.  I am astounded by the water absorbent nature of untreated vachetta leather. I didn't take it seriously and, I mean, my hand wasn't  even fully wet. So I learned a big lesson and now I will treat it speedy quick. There are only a few small droplet stains  so I can live with that.  Not a great pic but here she is, my baptized gray Flo...what a bag!


 
Conrats on your first Flo!  She looks great on you.


----------



## westvillage

Dear Doonistas  I have a couple of burning questions for your knowledge bank ...

I recently purchased two Florentine leather bags, the mailbag in chestnut which has a smooth polished finish that catches the light and is very handsome. Then I purchased the gray Florentine small satchel which is vachetta leather and has all the advantages and disadvantages of vachetta.

So here are my questions:  

Are all  Florentine satchels made with the vachetta process ... meaning they do not have any protective finish ... or or do some come with a protective finish on them? I see the satchels referred to as, e.g. "Florentine vachetta leather satchel"  and sometimes it is just "Florentine leather satchel" and therein is my confusion.  Now I want to buy a Florentine Natural vachetta satchel and let it age for a while so it does get the patina i've seen in some posts here and on a YouTube video or two. I guess the root of this question is do I always have to see the word vachetta, as said on QVC, or can I pick one up from a department store, or somewhere else, and assume it is vachetta?  These satchels are dwindling so I have to get on it pretty quick.

My second question is about getting the satchel. I was looking on the Hall of Shame thread and I see that the bags there all are vintage or older bags. Are there a whole raft of Florentine fakes out there? I've been reading through these threads and I don't believe I've seen much discussion of fakes so how careful do I have to be? 
Thank you so much Doonistas one and all. 

PS ... Like a good TPF member, I can see the future and it is more bags!  I really like the colors either Crimson or Bordeaux so I might just get to stalking if I don't have to be too careful about fakes.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

westvillage said:


> Dear Doonistas  I have a couple of burning questions for your knowledge bank ...
> 
> I recently purchased two Florentine leather bags, the mailbag in chestnut which has a smooth polished finish that catches the light and is very handsome. Then I purchased the gray Florentine small satchel which is vachetta leather and has all the advantages and disadvantages of vachetta.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 
> Are all  Florentine satchels made with the vachetta process ... meaning they do not have any protective finish ... or or do some come with a protective finish on them? I see the satchels referred to as, e.g. "Florentine vachetta leather satchel"  and sometimes it is just "Florentine leather satchel" and therein is my confusion.  Now I want to buy a Florentine Natural vachetta satchel and let it age for a while so it does get the patina i've seen in some posts here and on a YouTube video or two. I guess the root of this question is do I always have to see the word vachetta, as said on QVC, or can I pick one up from a department store, or somewhere else, and assume it is vachetta?  These satchels are dwindling so I have to get on it pretty quick.
> 
> My second question is about getting the satchel. I was looking on the Hall of Shame thread and I see that the bags there all are vintage or older bags. Are there a whole raft of Florentine fakes out there? I've been reading through these threads and I don't believe I've seen much discussion of fakes so how careful do I have to be?
> Thank you so much Doonistas one and all.
> 
> PS ... Like a good TPF member, I can see the future and it is more bags!  I really like the colors either Crimson or Bordeaux so I might just get to stalking if I don't have to be too careful about fakes.




*WestVillage:*  welcome.  And hide your credit cards,  this can be a dangerous place.


  I think the terminology Florentine and Florentine vachetta leather are casually interchanged.  From what I can tell Dooney has 2 types of Florentine leather.... the undyed often called Florentine Vachetta or natural Florentine Vachetta  and the dyed which is called Florentine but sometimes Florentine Vachetta leather.   None of the Florentine leathers has any treatment for water protection and all of the colors will darken somewhat when exposed to light for a long period of time.


As for the leather itself,  Dooney uses the term Florentine to refer to leather that is processed in Italy using a certain tanning method.  Not all pieces of Florentine leather are the same.... some are smooth,  some are pebbled,  some are somewhat shiny and some have a more matte finish.  My favorites are the smooth pieces of leather with a very matte, almost buff soft finish.  They don't reflect the light the way the shiny pieces do,  but they are much softer and more luxurious.


I can't address the issue of fakes,  but nothing would surprise me.


Another word about color.... each piece of Florentine leather seems to take color a little differently.  This is most evident in crimson and ocean blue.   For some unknown reason.   I have multiple ocean blue Florentine handbags and they are all a different color.  And the crimson Flo that I bought had been sitting in a Dooney store for a while and it's very dark with a lot of brown in the color.  


Also,  be aware that almost all handbag pictures seem to look lighter than the actual color and also show the leather as more reflective than it is in real life.


Some ladies condition their handbags,  which makes the leather glow,  but I don't.  Not that I don't like the look,  but Dooney does not recommend it.


----------



## westvillage

Thank you lavanderjunkie.  That's good information on the term vachetta, and I can see what you're talking about, even from my two bags and what I've observed of other Florentine bags i've seen at TJ Maxx. My gray satchel  is matte, largely smooth, and very, very soft, pliable and luxurious. I had noticed that Crimson Doonies seem browner than I think of Crimson, when I see them in pics. I appreciate your information and perspective. Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

WestVillage--you might find this section of the Dooney website of interest; it shows all the different leathers and proper care of them.  http://www.dooney.com/care-n-cleaning-leather.html


----------



## westvillage

Thanks Mia.  That is helpful. But what about those water spots, really? Do they actually "dry" and become invisible? I don't mind a bag getting broken in and patina-ed ... I am pretty rough or maybe just normal ...with my bags but I do fear water spots because they look like stains instead of innocent water. I got a few small water spots on my new gray satchel and I came away this weekend leaving the bag in front of the window with the sunlight coming in. Hope they are gone or faded when I return tomorrow; otherwise I'll just chalk them up to normal wear and tear. Thanks again for the comprehensive info. Very helpful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> Thanks Mia.  That is helpful. But what about those water spots, really? Do they actually "dry" and become invisible? I don't mind a bag getting broken in and patina-ed ... I am pretty rough or maybe just normal ...with my bags but I do fear water spots because they look like stains instead of innocent water. I got a few small water spots on my new gray satchel and I came away this weekend leaving the bag in front of the window with the sunlight coming in. Hope they are gone or faded when I return tomorrow; otherwise I'll just chalk them up to normal wear and tear. Thanks again for the comprehensive info. Very helpful!



I think it's hit or miss with the water spots.  My very first florentine was the medium hobo bag in natural.  The _first_ time I carried it, a condensation drip from a cold drink cup ran down the front of the bag.  I was so upset!   I blotted the drip and it dried, but was still a "stain."  

So, I thought what the heck and took a damp cloth to the ENTIRE bag, trying to even out the color.     Well, that didn't work either.  It dried looking fine, but the DRIP was still there.   So, I decided to use a conditioner on the leather and it did help the drip, but darkened the natural finish of the bag.  

It looks fine to me now, but I was so bummed with that stupid drip.  I know that others have been caught in rain and their bags did just fine, though.

Here is a photo...the conditioned hobo on the left; unconditioned natural florentine satchel on the right.  Note that the conditioned leather looks slightly more glossy and has a reddish undertone...


----------



## BlazenHsss

westvillage said:


> Dear Doonistas  I have a couple of burning questions for your knowledge bank ...
> 
> I recently purchased two Florentine leather bags, the mailbag in chestnut which has a smooth polished finish that catches the light and is very handsome. Then I purchased the gray Florentine small satchel which is vachetta leather and has all the advantages and disadvantages of vachetta.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 
> Are all  Florentine satchels made with the vachetta process ... meaning they do not have any protective finish ... or or do some come with a protective finish on them? I see the satchels referred to as, e.g. "Florentine vachetta leather satchel"  and sometimes it is just "Florentine leather satchel" and therein is my confusion.  Now I want to buy a Florentine Natural vachetta satchel and let it age for a while so it does get the patina i've seen in some posts here and on a YouTube video or two. I guess the root of this question is do I always have to see the word vachetta, as said on QVC, or can I pick one up from a department store, or somewhere else, and assume it is vachetta?  These satchels are dwindling so I have to get on it pretty quick.
> 
> My second question is about getting the satchel. I was looking on the Hall of Shame thread and I see that the bags there all are vintage or older bags. Are there a whole raft of Florentine fakes out there? I've been reading through these threads and I don't believe I've seen much discussion of fakes so how careful do I have to be?
> Thank you so much Doonistas one and all.
> 
> PS ... Like a good TPF member, I can see the future and it is more bags!  I really like the colors either Crimson or Bordeaux so I might just get to stalking if I don't have to be too careful about fakes.


Welcome WV!!!
I'm fairly new to the forum and experiencing Dooney for the first time as well!
These . Ladies are a fantastic resource and adept enablers of credit card use. 
I love scrolling through their pictures to get a feel of what the various styles and colors look in real life instead of on a glossy advertisement. They also know where and how to get the best bang for your buck!
Wonderful little spot on the net right here, I'm happy I found it!


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> Small raspberry flo.


Beeyoutiful


----------



## RozEnix

*WV:* I also have a water stain on my bone Flo saddle bag. I have no idea how it happened, I noticed it when I was comparing colors a few days ago. I tried dousing the bag in water, ivory soap, and Apple conditioner. The stain did come out, but the outline of the stain is still there. Fortunately it is on the back of the bag near the bottom so it won't be visible to anyone but my hip. I did get another Flo wet, but caught it immediately and she is fine. So go figure.


----------



## Live It Up

RozEnix said:


> Beeyoutiful


Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981


SO pretty! Great color.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981


I agree, exceptionally lovely bag .


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981



  She is stunning, Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks ladies, I love her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bone Flo satchel is so elegant.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981




I agree! Bone is such a gorgeous color. I own her in the big sister. Congrats on getting a winner!


----------



## jeep317

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981



Lovely!!! I think this is next on my list.


----------



## BlazenHsss

It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Live It Up

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981


She is beautiful. I own her, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981



Prudddy


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Wow, a real beauty, the perfect neutral!!  I wonder.....:


----------



## momjules

The q came through for me too  I love my bone flo satchel. What a beautiful color and the red trim is just too awesome


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> She is beautiful. I own her, too.


Me too! Great bag.


----------



## Live It Up

Chelsea, in black florentine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Chelsea, in black florentine.




Yes!!!! One of my favs. This bag is sooooo sexy in black. Melting...


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! One of my favs. This bag is sooooo sexy in black. Melting...



One of my favs, too. The Chelsea makes a nice, uncluttered slate for showcasing the beautiful florentine leather. And it smells divine, too.


----------



## Vicmarie

I am dying for a mushroom Buckley ... Yes I said dying ! Lol ... You all know what I mean !! 

I have not heard too much on this bag . Anyone have it in mushroom ? Or any Buckley at all ?? Pros ?? Cons ?? Any Buckley advice appreciated!!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Just did ittttttttttttt, easy pay!

https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=HhsIj61Q3g8

...Ahem!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> I am dying for a mushroom Buckley ... Yes I said dying ! Lol ... You all know what I mean !!
> 
> I have not heard too much on this bag . Anyone have it in mushroom ? Or any Buckley at all ?? Pros ?? Cons ?? Any Buckley advice appreciated!!!!


There is a Buckley Clubhouse. I have two Buckley bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> Just did ittttttttttttt, easy pay!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=HhsIj61Q3g8
> 
> ...Ahem!




[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] so jealous !!! 398 is a big investment for me !


----------



## Vicmarie

Trudysmom said:


> There is a Buckley Clubhouse. I have two Buckley bags.




On my way !


----------



## alansgail

Vicmarie said:


> On my way !


That's a gorgeous bag Vicmarie, I've been admiring it for quite some time! Happy for you!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] so jealous !!! 398 is a big investment for me !



There is a Buckley drawstring on clearance yesterday at my LV outlet. I don't know the the price although I'm willing to guess at least 50% off. It looked like oyster to me.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] so jealous !!! 398 is a big investment for me !


I typo'd   ush:
I didn't get it, I'm still paying off a wallet and a Flo!
Vic, I meant for YOU to just Do ittttttttt!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Adding my beautiful bone flo.  Fortunately the Q came thru on this one, she's in perfect condition and a keeper!  This is really an exceptionally lovely bag, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3070980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070981


Lovely, pristine condition, I'd be afraid to use her!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  I have 2 Buckleys... an Ivy and a Grey.  I love the look of the Buckley and the fact that it can be carried by the handles. And of course the Florentine leather is lovely.   On the downside... I find it heavy (but that's all relative) and I also prefer an E/W style satchel to one that's N/S like the Buckley.  With a N/S bag things are harder to find.


----------



## BlazenHsss

I love ewe Large Natural Flo


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> I love ewe Large Natural Flo




I just saw this pic on FB ! I am so I love with your bag   [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you everyone for the Buckley advice !! Now I'm looking at a montesito Serena ! What's wrong with me ?! I can't decide between the two !


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> I love ewe Large Natural Flo


Blaze, you got it!

Wow, it looks great. Congrats! I love how the color looks. You got such a nice one.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Blaze, you got it!
> 
> Wow, it looks great. Congrats! I love how the color looks. You got such a nice one.


+1 So nice! I want natural now too!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> +1 So nice! I want natural now too!


You ladies should all join me with the natural!
It's the ultimate neutral! 
And looks soooooo nice when it patinas!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> I just saw this pic on FB ! I am so I love with your bag   [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


That's your new bag, I love it too!! Still need to have a natural in my collection but keep buying everything else!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thanks ladies!  
I was really wanting a new one so I could watch it patina! 
It's so pretty sitting on my table. Now I have to bug someone to take me out and use it.
Think it will patina if I never use it and just go over and keep petting on it, and smelling the thing?


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> Thanks ladies!
> I was really wanting a new one so I could watch it patina!
> It's so pretty sitting on my table. Now I have to bug someone to take me out and use it.
> Think it will patina if I never use it and just go over and keep petting on it, and smelling the thing?




Definitely lol ! I wanna look at your pic and compare it to my mini . I always wonder if it's developing a patina ! Now if I could just peel myself away from my bed ...


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> Definitely lol ! I wanna look at your pic and compare it to my mini . I always wonder if it's developing a patina ! Now if I could just peel myself away from my bed ...


Mine patina-ed in the dustbag. Such a beautiful shade.


----------



## Live It Up

Small grey flo satchel. I just love this color!


----------



## Live It Up

BlazenHsss said:


> I love ewe Large Natural Flo


Twins! It's such a beautiful bag. I  the natural!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  your grey Flo satchel is beautiful.  I've tried to find a 'good' one,  but I've never seen one in person that didn't have a problem of some kind.  Congratulation on yours and enjoy it.


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LIU:*  your grey Flo satchel is beautiful.  I've tried to find a 'good' one,  but I've never seen one in person that didn't have a problem of some kind.  Congratulation on yours and enjoy it.


Thanks. I guess I really lucked out finding a grey satchel with such fine leather. It is smooth, smooth,  SMOOTH!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. I guess I really lucked out finding a grey satchel with such fine leather. It is smooth, smooth,  SMOOTH!


I love smooth Florentines, I was lucky too and recently got a new smooth Moss one, from Ebay ! I was shocked that it was smooth all over !


----------



## Live It Up

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love smooth Florentines, I was lucky too and recently got a new smooth Moss one, from Ebay ! I was shocked that it was smooth all over !



Oh, I love the Moss color. I missed out on that one. Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## jeep317

Someone enable me...do I want a mini satchel? I have the small grey flo...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Someone enable me...do I want a mini satchel? I have the small grey flo...




Lol... I'm not a Crossbody girl but i think this would be a great Crossbody for me. It's the perfect size. What color are you thinking of getting?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*jeep:*  the mini Flo satchel is a nice sized handbag.  I have several and I use them as regular satchels, not as mini bags.   Because the mini has a wide base,  it will hold a lot of stuff.  


Dooney also made a very small satchel in the Florentine line they called a crossbody.  That is different than the mini satchel.  The crossbody Flo satchel was smaller,  had a permanent long crossbody strap.  Many ladies complained that the zipper opening on that crossbody was very small.


----------



## jeep317

lavenderjunkie said:


> *jeep:*  the mini Flo satchel is a nice sized handbag.  I have several and I use them as regular satchels, not as mini bags.   Because the mini has a wide base,  it will hold a lot of stuff.
> 
> 
> Dooney also made a very small satchel in the Florentine line they called a crossbody.  That is different than the mini satchel.  The crossbody Flo satchel was smaller,  had a permanent long crossbody strap.  Many ladies complained that the zipper opening on that crossbody was very small.



Yes, the one that the QVC outlet had was a tiny crossbody for $50 that I knew I'd never use. Then I found out that there's the other mini via YouTube, lol. That one looks usable! Do you think an iPad mini fits in it? It doesn't look much smaller than the small flo so I think it'd fit. (This is a sickness, lol!)


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I'm not a Crossbody girl but i think this would be a great Crossbody for me. It's the perfect size. What color are you thinking of getting?



Any color but grey really would do!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*jeep:*  I don't know the dimensions of the ipad mini.  The thing you should check is probably the height of the handbag.... with the top folded over.  That is likely to be the issue,  if there is one.   You might have to put the ipad in the bag vertically and then turn it onto it's side.


----------



## RozEnix

jeep317 said:


> Someone enable me...do I want a mini satchel? I have the small grey flo...


I will. I got one on ILD and it is cute. DB site has the grey on sale.

H 6.5" x W 6.25" x L 11.75" Two inside pockets. One inside zip pocket. Cell phone pocket. Inside key hook. Adjustable, detachable strap. Handle drop length: 4". Strap drop length: 19". Lined. Feet. Zipper closure.


----------



## jeep317

Ok, who else was stalking this beauty & beat me to it?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301708349054&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Trudysmom

I will be getting a new two pocket flo satchel like my crimson one. This will be in natural! It arrives this next week!

Here is my crimson.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I will be getting a new two pocket flo satchel like my crimson one. This will be in natural! It arrives this next week!
> 
> Here is my crimson.


So TM, by any chance does this mean that you are giving up the crimson? 
Yeah, I know, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Ok, who else was stalking this beauty & beat me to it?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301708349054&globalID=EBAY-US



I had it in my watch list for sure but never bid because I knew I just wouldn't wear it although I just love purple!! I hope who ever won it is very happy, it was a beauty!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Someone enable me...do I want a mini satchel? I have the small grey flo...



Well, just two days ago I ordered a mini in natural from Dooney.com.  I just had to know if this size would be better and  as useful for me as the small.  I have 6 small satchels in different leathers and there are times when I wish they were a bit smaller.  I am an average sized lady, 5 ft. 6+1/2 inches so the small is a good proportion for me but I just had to know about the mini!
I don't really carry much stuff...


----------



## BlazenHsss

jeep317 said:


> Ok, who else was stalking this beauty & beat me to it?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301708349054&globalID=EBAY-US


I was watching it!  But that's all! 
It's gorgeous, but like HGirl, I know I'd never use it


----------



## Vicmarie

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, just two days ago I ordered a mini in natural from Dooney.com.  I just had to know if this size would be better and  as useful for me as the small.  I have 6 small satchels in different leathers and there are times when I wish they were a bit smaller.  I am an average sized lady, 5 ft. 6+1/2 inches so the small is a good proportion for me but I just had to know about the mini!
> I don't really carry much stuff...




I have the natural mini ! Info have to take my sunglasses case out and have a small wallet when I use it but I love it ! Can't wait to see it !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have a lavender mini Flo satchel.  It's a lovely color, but much lighter than the picture shown in the listing.  I like the size of the mini and the weight,  but I think the small Flo satchel looks better proportionally to my eye.  Also on the mini,  the handle drop seems really short... OK to carry in my hand,  but not on my arm.


----------



## jeep317

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have a lavender mini Flo satchel.  It's a lovely color, but much lighter than the picture shown in the listing.  I like the size of the mini and the weight,  but I think the small Flo satchel looks better proportionally to my eye.  Also on the mini,  the handle drop seems really short... OK to carry in my hand,  but not on my arm.



I am mourning my loss...lavender looks fantastic in that size. Super jealous!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> I have the natural mini ! Info have to take my sunglasses case out and have a small wallet when I use it but I love it ! Can't wait to see it !


 

I saw your lovely natural mini when you were trying to coax it to smile and it was so pretty.  That urged me on to try one...


----------



## Trudysmom

I will add my new Natural satchel with pockets. Will add crimson also.


----------



## Hollie91999

Small Natural Satchel


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Small Natural Satchel


Beautiful&#8230;.


----------



## Hollie91999

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you.

I love your satchel in your avatar...is that the small raspberry?


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I love your satchel in your avatar...is that the small raspberry?


Yes, my avatar is the small flo raspberry.


----------



## MrsKC

Hollie91999 said:


> Small Natural Satchel


Beautiful Hollie!


----------



## RozEnix

Here is my new girl, Medium Satchel in Mushroom


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here is my new girl, Medium Satchel in Mushroom


A very pretty color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> Here is my new girl, Medium Satchel in Mushroom



Wow.     She's gorgeous, Roz.  A little lighter color than I expected, but beautiful.  Do you notice any difference in the leather?   Is this the "new" florentine?   Congrats!


----------



## Bobetta

RozEnix said:


> Here is my new girl, Medium Satchel in Mushroom



Wow! A new color? Love.


----------



## Bobetta

Trudysmom said:


> I will add my new Natural satchel with pockets. Will add crimson also.



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Bobetta

Hollie91999 said:


> Small Natural Satchel



I am crazed over the Flo Satchels in Natural! Love this. I have the bigger sized one, which I love. But I'm also drawn to the smaller version. They're framed so nicely especially in that color. I have a small Grey Satchel and it's comfy to carry. 
Beauty.


----------



## Bobetta

My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)




Beautiful B... It has a beautiful patina already and has that soft broken in look. For some reason it doesn't look over sized like the ones I've seen. When I picked up my small Natural, they also the large/regular Natural but it looked huuuuge. I'm thinking the more they break in and slouch, it doesn't look as big.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Bobetta said:


> My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)


 She's a beauty, nice and smooth...


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)




Beautiful!


----------



## msmiscl

Bobetta said:


> My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)



Love lovee loveee, whenever I see it (on here or others using the same bag), I'm in love with it all over again


----------



## Vicmarie

Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !


----------



## Live It Up

Bobetta said:


> My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)



Love the patina on your flo. I have the same large flo in natural, but it hasn't really developed a patina. Guess I need to pull her out of the closet and show her the love.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116776
> 
> Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !


They look wonderful together!


----------



## msmiscl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116776
> 
> Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !



 "Sherbet" sisters, what a perfect description! hahaha


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116776
> 
> Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !


 
Lovely!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116776
> 
> Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !




Looks good enough to eat. Those are 2 beautiful bags V! I'm glad you got your salmon back.


----------



## Hollie91999

Bobetta said:


> My "Natural" Flo obsession. (It's the bigger-sized style.)



Love!!!!
I should have got mine in the medium size also.


----------



## Vicmarie

One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there




This is so beautiful V. Perfect color choices and the mini is so cute.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there


Jealousssssssssss!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there



Lovely shot!!  Great comparison between the med and mini, are the rest all small?  Great collection.


----------



## mcg3897

I so badly want a violet satchel!!! I hope one pops up one day! Beautiful collection!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  what a beautiful collection of Flo satchels you have.  I love your color choices.   Use them all well.


----------



## Renoir

I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
The yang to the yin of my profile pic!


----------



## Daquiri

Renoir said:


> I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
> The yang to the yin of my profile pic!



Absolutely beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Trudysmom

Renoir said:


> I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
> The yang to the yin of my profile pic!


Very pretty. Nice to have both bags.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Renoir said:


> I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
> The yang to the yin of my profile pic!


 Wow!!  Good for you, that's a real beauty!!


----------



## Renoir

*


----------



## Renoir

Daquiri said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Congrats


 


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. Nice to have both bags.


 


hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!  Good for you, that's a real beauty!!


 

Thanks!  I can't wait to get it, the color is perfect for fall!


----------



## MrsKC

Renoir said:


> I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
> The yang to the yin of my profile pic!


that is a great buy!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116776
> 
> Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there





Wow, look at this lovely collection you have! Perfect!


----------



## RozEnix

Renoir said:


> I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
> The yang to the yin of my profile pic!


Nice find! Mine had a small water ? stain  that I can't seem to get out, but it is on the back and not noticeable when I wear her.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Renoir said:


> I won this last night on ebay for $76!!!!!!
> The yang to the yin of my profile pic!



Renoir:  I just love this style bag and did some sleuthing and it is 3 lbs.  Do you find it too heavy?  There are several for sale on EBay and I almost went for one until I saw the weight.  What do you think about the weight.  The heaviest bags I have are 2lbs 7 oz.  I'm in a quandry:smile1  I really love your!


----------



## Tomsmom

She just arrived today


----------



## mcg3897

She's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Tomsmom said:


> She just arrived today


That is a very beautiful bag. I love my flo satchels. Your bag is perfect.


----------



## Tomsmom

mcg3897 said:


> She's beautiful!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Trudysmom said:


> That is a very beautiful bag. I love my flo satchels. Your bag is perfect.



Thank you!


----------



## onyyxgirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there



Love your collection!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there


 
WOW !! love.. your collection.  This bag is my all time favorite Dooney!! I have two of them... working my way up to your collection slowly.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks so much ladies ! Very proud of my collection !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I wore my ocean blue Bristol Flo yesterday and noticed how dry the leather was feeling.  So, this morning I'm conditioning it with dry Mink Oil.  I rarely condition my handbags,  I'm just concerned about ruining them.  But this bag needed help,  so I started with the bottom... before the Mink Oil absorbed fully there were some blouchy spots,  but after about 15 minutes it was fully absorbed and the bag looked better.  


 Now I'm working on the front of the bag.  I use very little Mink Oil and can always do a second coat in a few days if I think it's needed.  Mink Oil is not a liquid,  it is a paste,  with a consistency similar to shoe polish.    I don't know if it's any better or worse than any other product,  but it's what I've used for years.  Good news,  no color is coming off the ocean blue.


----------



## oldbaglover

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wore my ocean blue Bristol Flo yesterday and noticed how dry the leather was feeling.  So, this morning I'm conditioning it with dry Mink Oil.  I rarely condition my handbags,  I'm just concerned about ruining them.  But this bag needed help,  so I started with the bottom... before the Mink Oil absorbed fully there were some blouchy spots,  but after about 15 minutes it was fully absorbed and the bag looked better.
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on the front of the bag.  I use very little Mink Oil and can always do a second coat in a few days if I think it's needed.  Mink Oil is not a liquid,  it is a paste,  with a consistency similar to shoe polish.    I don't know if it's any better or worse than any other product,  but it's what I've used for years.  Good news,  no color is coming off the ocean blue.


I used mink oil before I discovered CPR from the Coach rehab website.  Sometimes the mink oil would leave some blotches and I thought I had ruined a couple old Coaches from made in the early 90's.  I checked the bags after two weeks and the mink oil evened out as they looked good.  I hesitate using it now unless leather is very dry.  Glad your Bristol worked out as they are lovely bags.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wore my ocean blue Bristol Flo yesterday and noticed how dry the leather was feeling.  So, this morning I'm conditioning it with dry Mink Oil.  I rarely condition my handbags,  I'm just concerned about ruining them.  But this bag needed help,  so I started with the bottom... before the Mink Oil absorbed fully there were some blouchy spots,  but after about 15 minutes it was fully absorbed and the bag looked better.
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on the front of the bag.  I use very little Mink Oil and can always do a second coat in a few days if I think it's needed.  Mink Oil is not a liquid,  it is a paste,  with a consistency similar to shoe polish.    I don't know if it's any better or worse than any other product,  but it's what I've used for years.  Good news,  no color is coming off the ocean blue.


I remember using mink oil on my boots. Glad it worked for you, that stuff is great on leather goods.


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow.     She's gorgeous, Roz.  A little lighter color than I expected, but beautiful.  Do you notice any difference in the leather?   Is this the "new" florentine?   Congrats!


Sorry for late reply, work was getting in the way. She is the original Florentine leather, soft as a babies butt.


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there


Beautiful family


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there


Beautiful family


----------



## RozEnix

Sorry, computer hiccuped.:shame:


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116776
> 
> Just wanted to add this cute little picture right here !  sherbet sisters !


What is the color of the bag on the left?  I love it!


----------



## Vicmarie

aerinha said:


> What is the color of the bag on the left?  I love it!




It is the violet color !


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> It is the violet color !


She looks so much more purple than when on QVC, theirs look more pink.


----------



## Vicmarie

I've noticed that it just depends on the lights that it's photographed in ! That's one of the reasons why i was hesitant to buy ! But I'm so glad I did , imo I think this pic is true to color !


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi,

 Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....


Such a pretty flo. bag.  I love smooth and pebbled. Both are so nice.


----------



## Tomsmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....


 

Love the shape and the color!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you Trudysmom and Tomsmom!!  This style is still available in several colors and I had a hard time choosing!  I almost got the Navy and then there is the Red!!  I'm happy with mine though but can't help thinking.. I wonder what the other colors looked like IRL!!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....



Very pretty ! It is a great bag, I have it in chestnut.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  enjoy your new hobo.  I love the twisted strap design on this hobo and the  color is beautiful.   Bordeaux is an older Florentine color,  crimson is the new version.  What ever yours is,  the color is perfect.  I have the twisted strap hobo in raspberry, salmon, and white.


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....



Beautiful! There is elegance in a simple design. And that color is TDF!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....



She's lovely, HG.  I own the hobo in navy.  Love the strap detail.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC, LT, LIU, that you all for your kind words and it's good to know that many of you also have and love  this bag too.  I think more of the older styles call my name rather than some of the newer ones, I'm just a country girl actually...some of the newer styles are a bit too glamorous for me but I just adore looking at them!

MB, the navy was the next one I would have picked...it was a toss up!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....




Wow! I love it. The color is gorgeous. I'm glad you're happy with it.


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....


Ohhhhhhh, very very nice!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks Pecan and Blazenhsss, today it's finally cooled down but it's raining so I'll have to wait for a sunny day to try her out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....




That is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NAC, thank you!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

All "Natural"...

Florentine Small Satchel
Florentine Clayton Satchel 
Florentine E/W Domed Satchel


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390


Gorgeous Florentine&#8230;..


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390


They look beautiful.....naturally.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390



Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390



They are all beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well... this came today from EBay.  It was listed as Bordeaux but I received a Crimson instead, I just now noticed the tag!!  No matter, it's just beautiful and I love it.   There were a several scuffs that I have been rubbing and with some conditioner they have mostly disappeared.  This isn't one of the smooth ones but a very evenly lightly pebbled one which I'm just fine with as it hides the scuffs better.  I've never had a hobo and after my disappointment with the suede logo lock have been looking at several alternatives.  One was the hobo with the side pockets which I really loved but after watching the presentation on QVC decided it was just too large for me.  So I settled for this one which is a little smaller and plainer  but nice and narrow against your body and I just love the strap!!  I'm happy....




Beautiful hobo! Ice this style for the same reasons you do. [emoji4] love the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390




Love the photo Pcan. They are beautiful sitting in your pretty table.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390


 

..natural beauties, love them all...


----------



## rubylovesdooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390



Wow.iam speechless. No words for these beauties.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  just beautiful.   I have the E/W satchel also,  it's one of my favorite designs.  But seeing your family of natural Flo,  I think I need to get another Flo style in natural.


----------



## neonbright

QUOTE=PcanTannedBty;29175690]All "Natural"...

Florentine Small Satchel
Florentine Clayton Satchel 
Florentine E/W Domed Satchel

View attachment 3129390

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
All that natural looks like the sun, they are hurting my eyes.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390



Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for the "natural" love. [emoji7]. I use to be so afraid of this color but it's to gorgeous not to have one or two in your collection.


----------



## Vicmarie

I still haven't used either of these since I bought them . I love them so much I'm actually hesitant to use them !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3133729
> 
> 
> I still haven't used either of these since I bought them . I love them so much I'm actually hesitant to use them !



   Stunning, Vic.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390



Oh so gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3133729
> 
> 
> I still haven't used either of these since I bought them . I love them so much I'm actually hesitant to use them !



Those are stunning.  The Buckley is especially beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> All "Natural"...
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3129390



I should have mentioned that your gorgeous picture should be a magazine advertisement!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3133729
> 
> 
> I still haven't used either of these since I bought them . I love them so much I'm actually hesitant to use them !




Your bags are both gorgeous, is that your new small salmon; it's just gorgeous!!  I think I'd do the same thing, just look at them!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3133729
> 
> 
> I still haven't used either of these since I bought them . I love them so much I'm actually hesitant to use them !


Both gorgeous bags. Florentine is so beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I should have mentioned that your gorgeous picture should be a magazine advertisement!!




Awww... Thank you! I love al 3 of these... Now I just gotta figure out how I can carry all 3 at the same time. [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3133729
> 
> 
> I still haven't used either of these since I bought them . I love them so much I'm actually hesitant to use them !




What are you waiting on girlfriend!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

neonbright said:


> QUOTE=PcanTannedBty;29175690]All "Natural"...
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Small Satchel
> 
> Florentine Clayton Satchel
> 
> Florentine E/W Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129390



All that natural looks like the sun, they are hurting my eyes.[/QUOTE]


Lol... I know right??? [emoji16]


----------



## Bobetta

So I just spotted this new style on Instagram and I'm dying to see it in person! It is big and looks like you can use it like a messenger bag hence the big,  wide strap. Grrrgh. It's like 500 bucks. I gotta find this cheaper!  

http://www.dooney.com/florentine-tilton-crossbody/8L019.html


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bobetta said:


> So I just spotted this new style on Instagram and I'm dying to see it in person! It is big and looks like you can use it like a messenger bag hence the big,  wide strap. Grrrgh. It's like 500 bucks. I gotta find this cheaper!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-tilton-crossbody/8L019.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Bobetta:*  that is a big bag for a crossbody.  But those web fabric straps are really comfortable to carry on the shoulder or crossbody.  I have a satchel with that strap and
> it's great.  Don't love the look of the strap but I love the function and ease on the shoulders.


----------



## Bobetta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bobetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just spotted this new style on Instagram and I'm dying to see it in person! It is big and looks like you can use it like a messenger bag hence the big,  wide strap. Grrrgh. It's like 500 bucks. I gotta find this cheaper!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-tilton-crossbody/8L019.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Bobetta:*  that is a big bag for a crossbody.  But those web fabric straps are really comfortable to carry on the shoulder or crossbody.  I have a satchel with that strap and
> it's great.  Don't love the look of the strap but I love the function and ease on the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, I have a big bag like that with that kind of strap that's so comfy on the shoulder. But that one is made of canvas and leather trim. So intrigued to see this in person. I'm obsessed with anything leather,  especially Dooney Flo leather. Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bobetta:  my older satchel with that strap is leather, but it's much lighter than Florentine leather.  The new Flo bag will be beautiful,  but I imagine it will be weightly.   Still,  with that strap it will probably be much more comfortable than the large Flo satchel  with the thin strap.


----------



## Vicmarie

My family pic of florentine satchels !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202637
> 
> 
> My family pic of florentine satchels !



Stunning!   You need to put this in the "family" thread.


----------



## elbgrl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202637
> 
> 
> My family pic of florentine satchels !



OMGosh those are beauties!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202637
> 
> 
> My family pic of florentine satchels !


Vic, 

Wonderful group shot but to me, that Bone Small Flo is one of the best I have seen. I have dreams about it. That particular one is absolutely stunning. I don't know what it is, I just love it to pieces.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202637
> 
> 
> My family pic of florentine satchels !


 
Gorgeous family shot!!


----------



## Vicmarie

YankeeDooney said:


> Vic,
> 
> Wonderful group shot but to me, that Bone Small Flo is one of the best I have seen. I have dreams about it. That particular one is absolutely stunning. I don't know what it is, I just love it to pieces.




I agree with you ! I hardly ever use that baby ! I ordered it on the phone from an outlet earlier this year and when I opened it up I couldn't believe it's perfection ! I don't think there's a single wrinkle or pebble on it..and the shape looks like Peter Dooney himself drew it out on paper !


----------



## yellowrose3502

I love, love my Florentine Chelsea shopper!! I have the natural and black. Do I NEED the chestnut?  Can anyone tell me how dark the chestnut will get? My natural has aged beautifully. It has darkened, but I want something more on the brown side.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

yellowrose3502 said:


> I love, love my Florentine Chelsea shopper!! I have the natural and black. Do I NEED the chestnut?  Can anyone tell me how dark the chestnut will get? My natural has aged beautifully. It has darkened, but I want something more on the brown side.




You're asking the wrong group of enablers... I meant people as to if you NEED it or not. Lol. YES, you need the Chestnut. I have Elephant ,Black and Mushroom. Chestnut is gorgeous. I only have the Chestnut in Clayton and it's gotten a patina (shine) but haven't darkened much. I've only had for a months though.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ok gals !! For those of you wondering about the difference between denim and ocean . Keep in mind this is with a flash !! My ocean satchel is in the front and the denim is in the back ! This was taken at Macy's


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, that denim looks more like marine in your photo.   Thanks, Vic.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that denim looks more like marine in your photo.   Thanks, Vic.




I agree with you ! I'm wondering if it was the flash or what , or if it's because it's next to the brighter ocean . I checked the tags though and it was definitely denim


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that denim looks more like marine in your photo.   Thanks, Vic.


My denim doesn't look that dark IRL, I think it has a pinch more green? Than Ocean? I posted this pic today in what Dooney are you wearing today ! I was inspired by your look yesterday. My denim definitely looks brighter than the Macys one. Maybe they are making the newer Denim colors darker?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My denim also looks brighter in natural light.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3210123
> 
> 
> Ok gals !! For those of you wondering about the difference between denim and ocean . Keep in mind this is with a flash !! My ocean satchel is in the front and the denim is in the back ! This was taken at Macy's


 
Your Denim looks totally different than mine, It looks more like your Ocean!  They're all beautiful anyway!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> My denim doesn't look that dark IRL, I think it has a pinch more green? Than Ocean? I posted this pic today in what Dooney are you wearing today ! I was inspired by your look yesterday. My denim definitely looks brighter than the Macys one. Maybe they are making the newer Denim colors darker?


 

OK, now I can see that there are two young ladies with dark hair, plaid shirts and blue Florentine satchels!!


----------



## elledean82

Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elle*:  enjoy your new Buckley.  It's a winner.


----------



## Trudysmom

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!


Your Buckley bag is beautiful. I have the bag in three colors and love them.


----------



## MrsKC

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!



Your Elephant Buckley is gorgeous! !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!




Oh my.... She's gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine. They should be here tomorrow.


----------



## elledean82

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my.... She's gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine. They should be here tomorrow.




So exciting, definitely post a pic!  I really wish I would have ordered another color at the clearance price, I didn't think I'd like the silouette as much as I do.  

I have one other florentine bag (until tomorrow when I receive my Barlow, then I am on a SERIOUS ban) and it is roughly pebbled. My Buckley is still slightly pebbled but a lot smoother to the touch.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can someone post a pic showing what smooth florentine is supposed to look like?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elledean82 said:


> So exciting, definitely post a pic!  I really wish I would have ordered another color at the clearance price, I didn't think I'd like the silouette as much as I do.
> 
> I have one other florentine bag (until tomorrow when I receive my Barlow, then I am on a SERIOUS ban) and it is roughly pebbled. My Buckley is still slightly pebbled but a lot smoother to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210985
> 
> 
> Can someone post a pic showing what smooth florentine is supposed to look like?




I actually like a little pebble. It makes the color a little more shinier and more scratch proof. To me, the all smooth ones look dull and scratch easily... Well I'm only speaking for bags I have in both slightly pebbled and totally smooth. I think yours is beautiful. I'd be totally happy if mine arrive like yours.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!


Beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## AnotherPurse

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!




She is to die for!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!


Ooooo, that color is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!



She's a beauty!


----------



## Sparker

elledean82 said:


> So exciting, definitely post a pic!  I really wish I would have ordered another color at the clearance price, I didn't think I'd like the silouette as much as I do.
> 
> I have one other florentine bag (until tomorrow when I receive my Barlow, then I am on a SERIOUS ban) and it is roughly pebbled. My Buckley is still slightly pebbled but a lot smoother to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210985
> 
> 
> Can someone post a pic showing what smooth florentine is supposed to look like?



That color is scrumptious!!  Reminds me of chocolate milk.  Love Buckleys.....


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my.... She's gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine. They should be here tomorrow.



What colors??? Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> What colors??? Can't wait to see them!!!




Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant... Cancelled Elephant a couple times but the other 2 will be in my hands tomorrow.


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant... Cancelled Elephant a couple times but the other 2 will be in my hands tomorrow.



I bet you're so excited!!  I'm excited for you!  I just ordered the natural yesterday that will be my first natural Florentine.  I have it in bone, but I'm so scared of color transfer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sparker:*  be careful of color transfer onto the natural also.  Dark jeans are often the culprit... was the jeans with a little vinegar in the water to help set the color.  Not fool proof,  but it helps.
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!



Perfection!!  She's beautiful and will go with anything and everything!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elledean82 said:


> So exciting, definitely post a pic!  I really wish I would have ordered another color at the clearance price, I didn't think I'd like the silouette as much as I do.
> 
> I have one other florentine bag (until tomorrow when I receive my Barlow, then I am on a SERIOUS ban) and it is roughly pebbled. My Buckley is still slightly pebbled but a lot smoother to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210985
> 
> 
> Can someone post a pic showing what smooth florentine is supposed to look like?



It looks like your Buckley is softly pebbled all over and in the long run she will be much easier to care for and equally as beautiful as a totally smoother one!


----------



## Sparker

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sparker:*  be careful of color transfer onto the natural also.  Dark jeans are often the culprit... was the jeans with a little vinegar in the water to help set the color.  Not fool proof,  but it helps.
> Enjoy your new handbag.



Thank you for the advice!  I did not know that about the vinegar.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> I bet you're so excited!!  I'm excited for you!  I just ordered the natural yesterday that will be my first natural Florentine.  I have it in bone, but I'm so scared of color transfer.




I have 3 bags in Natural. They are gorgeous but I agree... Lots of babying.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my.... She's gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine. They should be here tomorrow.




I'm so behind !! What did you order ?!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant... Cancelled Elephant a couple times but the other 2 will be in my hands tomorrow.




Never mind !! [emoji23][emoji23] you're gonna love them !!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211680
> 
> View attachment 3211681
> 
> View attachment 3211682



The new one looks perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211680
> 
> View attachment 3211681
> 
> View attachment 3211682



Ooooh, gorgeous!   I think you did the right thing ordering the new one, though the as-is looks great, too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Never mind !! [emoji23][emoji23] you're gonna love them !!!!




Lol... You're right! I do...


----------



## Sparker

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211680
> 
> View attachment 3211681
> 
> View attachment 3211682



Chestnut is so rich....Beautiful!  Now I want one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211680
> 
> View attachment 3211681
> 
> View attachment 3211682




Nice, nice!! Your new one is perfect. Both mine today are perfect as well. I'm so glad you got a good one. Looking at these side by side, I can definitely tell the "as is" has a couple miles on it. So happy for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Comparing my Mushroom Cheslea to the Mushroom Buckley...  The Chelsea has patina'ed a bit over the last few months since I got her. This color is definitely unique. I'm still trying to decide if I really love it, however, I do like it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Someone here wanted a Chestnut bag but asked me for a Florentine Chestnut  to Crimson comparison but I can't remember who... 

Clearly they are two different colors but the Chestnut can give a slightly Crimson look in certain lights. Hope this helps you make your decision... 

Crimson Clayton to Chestnut Buckley






Crimson Clayton to Chestnut Clayton


----------



## Sparker

Thanks for more pics!!


----------



## Sparker

I think I need an intervention.....I can't believe I'm contemplating buying it.  I just bought one a few days ago, and another one a few weeks ago.  Why do they have to have so many colors!?!?


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211680
> 
> View attachment 3211681
> 
> View attachment 3211682


Beautiful Buckleys.


----------



## momjules

I have a chestnut brown Buckley 
Yes it's heavy but look at it   It's beautiful!

Enjoy everyone!!!


----------



## elledean82

Really loving that mushroom, Pecan!  I love your Chelsea as well, I think that will be my next bag!


----------



## AnotherPurse

What would you do? This is only my second Buckley and my first one was perfect. I just had a chance to inspect this one and one side is really pebbles with lines. The other side isn't as bad and the front and back look great (uniform). Have you girls seen this heavy of a variation on your buckleys? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Am I being overly pessimistic on this!?!?  You can see out of the 3 pics the side I am talking about. I pulled up the others for a comparison. Thoughts?


----------



## MelissaPurse

AnotherPurse said:


> What would you do? This is only my second Buckley and my first one was perfect. I just had a chance to inspect this one and one side is really pebbles with lines. The other side isn't as bad and the front and back look great (uniform). Have you girls seen this heavy of a variation on your buckleys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211831
> View attachment 3211832
> View attachment 3211833
> 
> 
> Am I being overly pessimistic on this!?!?  You can see out of the 3 pics the side I am talking about. I pulled up the others for a comparison. Thoughts?




Hmm it reminds me of my As Is but it was evenly spread throughout. Yours look concentrated in one spot. Does it bother you?


----------



## AnotherPurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Hmm it reminds me of my As Is but it was evenly spread throughout. Yours look concentrated in one spot. Does it bother you?




More and more MP now that I have seen yours and PTB's. Both of yours look much different than mine. I may order another and see if I have better luck. Return this one if the new one is better?!? Or just return both if I am not happy!


----------



## elledean82

My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.


----------



## AnotherPurse

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.




She is awesome!  One of my favorite colors (surprisingly I don't have Crimson though). I have a elephant Barlow and I love carrying her!!!! I think the handles are fine and very comfortable. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## elledean82

AnotherPurse said:


> She is awesome!  One of my favorite colors (surprisingly I don't have Crimson though). I have a elephant Barlow and I love carrying her!!!! I think the handles are fine and very comfortable. Enjoy!!!!!





I was really torn between the Bordeaux and Elephant, I really loved the contrast in the Elephant and the red zips!  Maybe after my ban and I'll wait and see if I can get an "as is."


----------



## Sparker

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.



Congrats......She is a beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.




Oh wow!!! Such a rich looking bag. I'm glad you got a good one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> What would you do? This is only my second Buckley and my first one was perfect. I just had a chance to inspect this one and one side is really pebbles with lines. The other side isn't as bad and the front and back look great (uniform). Have you girls seen this heavy of a variation on your buckleys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211831
> View attachment 3211832
> View attachment 3211833
> 
> 
> Am I being overly pessimistic on this!?!?  You can see out of the 3 pics the side I am talking about. I pulled up the others for a comparison. Thoughts?




Hummm... It's just hard to say with Florentine. You could send this back and get another the same or worse. I often see Chestnut that has different texture variations. I've just lucked out with 99% of my Flo's being pretty smooth or very slight pebbling.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummm... It's just hard to say with Florentine. You could send this back and get another the same or worse. I often see Chestnut that has different texture variations. I've just lucked out with 99% of my Flo's being pretty smooth or very slight pebbling.




I just ordered another one so I will keep this one and see if the other is better. It's on the side so maybe I can grow to love it. I just pulled out my marine and it's like silk on all sides. I got super lucky on that one so now I have to compare that to this and it's ... Less exciting. LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.



Wow.     She's fabulous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> I just ordered another one so I will keep this one and see if the other is better. It's on the side so maybe I can grow to love it. I just pulled out my marine and it's like silk on all sides. I got super lucky on that one so now I have to compare that to this and it's ... Less exciting. LOL




Nice! Crossing my fingers for a smooth operator. [emoji16]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

AnotherPurse said:


> What would you do? This is only my second Buckley and my first one was perfect. I just had a chance to inspect this one and one side is really pebbles with lines. The other side isn't as bad and the front and back look great (uniform). Have you girls seen this heavy of a variation on your buckleys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211831
> View attachment 3211832
> View attachment 3211833
> 
> 
> Am I being overly pessimistic on this!?!?  You can see out of the 3 pics the side I am talking about. I pulled up the others for a comparison. Thoughts?


I can see why that bothers you.  I just returned a bag for the same reason.  Even though it is on sale and you have the excitement of the new bag and you worry about the replacement, in the long run it is still supposed to be a quality handbag and I don't think you should have to settle.  I am glad you ordered a second one.  I hope it is a winner!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.


Very pretty color choice ED! Beautiful bag with those braided handles. Love.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm extremely happy to get my new clearance Buckley in chestnut. Last week I received the AS IS and wasn't too happy this past weekend when I realized the new bags were put on clearance and spoke CS that it wasn't much of a discounted price. I would have happily kept the as is if they gave me credit or something and she said she could only give me $10. So umm no. I chose a new one and will be sending the as is back. But must say the new one is definitely more smoother and As is more pebbled. It's not a pro or con just noticed the difference. Anyhoo now I want the marine color. Also the mushroom. Can't wait to see what pecanbeauty stash. Now my room smells like a leather shop[emoji4]
> View attachment 3211680
> 
> View attachment 3211681
> 
> View attachment 3211682


Very happy for you MP. Chestnut is certainly making the rounds these days. Beautiful!


----------



## ahirau

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.


Super gorgeous!!!  I love this style and am seriously thinking of getting one!  Probably in chestnut, or maybe black.  Beautiful bag, congrats!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

AnotherPurse said:


> What would you do? This is only my second Buckley and my first one was perfect. I just had a chance to inspect this one and one side is really pebbles with lines. The other side isn't as bad and the front and back look great (uniform). Have you girls seen this heavy of a variation on your buckleys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211831
> View attachment 3211832
> View attachment 3211833
> 
> 
> Am I being overly pessimistic on this!?!?  You can see out of the 3 pics the side I am talking about. I pulled up the others for a comparison. Thoughts?



I'm glad you ordered another, and keep ordering until you get one that you just love!!  They may be on sale but you will have to live with this for years!  Good Luck.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Very happy for you MP. Chestnut is certainly making the rounds these days. Beautiful!



Such a gorgeous bag but I've always been afraid it's just too heavy for me.  I love the Chestnut and I love the Marine, actually, I love most all of the colors!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3211843
> 
> My Barlow in Bordeaux arrived today!  Smooth and even pebbling all the way around!  I read reviews about the handles being too short to fit comfortably on the shoulder, but I have no issues and I'm not a small gal.




Beautiful bag, love the color and of course the handles, enjoy her!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sparker:*  remember the vinegar is white vinegar and it goes in the wash water.... *not* on top of the clothing.   I pour a cup of vinegar in the bottom of the wahs tub before I add the clothes.  If you can start the water to dilute it first,  that better.  It depends on the kind of washer you have.


----------



## Sparker

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sparker:*  remember the vinegar is white vinegar and it goes in the wash water.... *not* on top of the clothing.   I pour a cup of vinegar in the bottom of the wahs tub before I add the clothes.  If you can start the water to dilute it first,  that better.  It depends on the kind of washer you have.



Thank you.  I have a front loader.  Should I just use the vinegar only without soap?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sparker said:


> Thank you.  I have a front loader.  Should I just use the vinegar only without soap?




*Sparker:*   I have a front loader too.   I pour the vinegar in the tub and and drains down,  than I add the clothing (all dark clothing).   I add the normal amount of liquid detergent to the dispenser and run a full wash cycle.


I know some people who run the cycle with vinegar, but without soap,  and just put in the dark items that need the color to be 'set'.


Some dark items are very saturated with dye.  Sometimes you need to add vinegar to the wash cycle thru a couple of washings.


There is also a product on the market called Color Catcher.  I think it's by Shout, but I'm not sure.   It's a small piece of paper,  like a dryer sheet,  but it's made to go in the washer to catch excess dye so it doesn't deposit on other items.   I've use the Color Catcher also on newer dark items for a few washes, and it's helpful.  But it won't set the dye the way vinegar does.


You can test to see if the dye is likely to rub off clothing by rubbing it with a white towel to see if there is any transfer.  If dye comes off onto the towel,  you know you will get color transfer.   If it doesn't,  there is no guarantee,  as heat and moisture and friction can cause transfer even if the item passes the white towel test.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Someone here wanted a Chestnut bag but asked me for a Florentine Chestnut  to Crimson comparison but I can't remember who...
> 
> Clearly they are two different colors but the Chestnut can give a slightly Crimson look in certain lights. Hope this helps you make your decision...
> 
> Crimson Clayton to Chestnut Buckley
> View attachment 3211732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211735
> 
> 
> Crimson Clayton to Chestnut Clayton
> View attachment 3211733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211734


That was me!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sparker

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sparker:*   I have a front loader too.   I pour the vinegar in the tub and and drains down,  than I add the clothing (all dark clothing).   I add the normal amount of liquid detergent to the dispenser and run a full wash cycle.
> 
> 
> I know some people who run the cycle with vinegar, but without soap,  and just put in the dark items that need the color to be 'set'.
> 
> 
> Some dark items are very saturated with dye.  Sometimes you need to add vinegar to the wash cycle thru a couple of washings.
> 
> 
> There is also a product on the market called Color Catcher.  I think it's by Shout, but I'm not sure.   It's a small piece of paper,  like a dryer sheet,  but it's made to go in the washer to catch excess dye so it doesn't deposit on other items.   I've use the Color Catcher also on newer dark items for a few washes, and it's helpful.  But it won't set the dye the way vinegar does.
> 
> 
> You can test to see if the dye is likely to rub off clothing by rubbing it with a white towel to see if there is any transfer.  If dye comes off onto the towel,  you know you will get color transfer.   If it doesn't,  there is no guarantee,  as heat and moisture and friction can cause transfer even if the item passes the white towel test.



Thank you very much for explaining all that!!  I will definitely try the vinegar.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

elledean82 said:


> View attachment 3210862
> 
> 
> Received my Buckley in Elephant and I love her!  I went to cancel her but it was too late, they were in the process of shipping to so I thought I would give her a chance.  Now I am so glad I didn't cancel!


Ah!  You did it.  Your picture made me do it.  I ordered my clearance Buckley in elephant.  It arrived today and I love it.  I have the Buckley in Florentine Bordeaux  and Toledo natural.  I didn't need another one but that price!  I had only seen elephant in pebbled leather and thought it was so unique.  I imagined it would only be more beautiful in Florentine.  Oh and it is!  Thank you!


----------



## happywife18

I have 2. Florentine Small in red and Florentine Large natural


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Happy:*  your Flo bags are both beautiful.  I hope you are enjoying them.


----------



## AnotherPurse

happywife18 said:


> I have 2. Florentine Small in red and Florentine Large natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218014
> View attachment 3218016
> View attachment 3218017




They are beautiful. A great luster on them both!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

happywife18 said:


> I have 2. Florentine Small in red and Florentine Large natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218014
> View attachment 3218016
> View attachment 3218017


Your bags are so pretty!


----------



## Sparker

Buckley in Natural...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> Buckley in Natural...




Wowza!! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

Sparker said:


> Buckley in Natural...


A beautiful Buckley!


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wowza!! [emoji7]



I'm still loving that chestnut of yours!


----------



## Sparker

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful Buckley!



Thank you......aren't they all


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sparker:*  stunning, stunning, stunning.   Enjoy your natural Buckley.


----------



## Sparker

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sparker:*  stunning, stunning, stunning.   Enjoy your natural Buckley.



Thank you....I am.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Happy:*  your Flo bags are both beautiful.  I hope you are enjoying them.



They are both beautiful, enjoy them!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Sparker said:


> Buckley in Natural...




so pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

Sparker said:


> Buckley in Natural...


Just stunning!


----------



## Sparker

Thank you MrsKC and Hydrangeagirl

I got her off Ebay.  At the time I was looking for an Ivy Buckley, and came across her and screamed like a little school girl.  There were 12 others "watching" her.  It was a "buy it now" only.  It was the only Natural Florentine for sale at the time.  I waited almost a whole day, and kept checking in.  I was getting sick to my stomach every time I looked....in fear she'd be gone.  So, I just snatched her up.....so glad I did!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Adding the florentine Elisa in natural to the clubhouse.   Style No. 8L283.


----------



## momjules

Great. Great bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  your natural Elisa is stunning.  Enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Adding the florentine Elisa in natural to the clubhouse.   Style No. 8L283.


A beautiful florentine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Great. Great bag!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  your natural Elisa is stunning.  Enjoy.





Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful florentine!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Adding the florentine Elisa in natural to the clubhouse.   Style No. 8L283.



Love this bag MB.I have added this to my never ending wishlist.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Love this bag MB.I have added this to my never ending wishlist.



Thank you.  It's a great bag.


----------



## only dooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116933
> 
> 
> One more shot ! All my flo satchels ! A mere fraction Of what some of you gals have but I'm getting there


I absolutely love your collection, Vicmarie!!


----------



## only dooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Adding the florentine Elisa in natural to the clubhouse.   Style No. 8L283.


I love this bag... I think I need to start a new collection of Elisa's


----------



## Bellepedia

PcanTannedBty said:


> Comparing my Mushroom Cheslea to the Mushroom Buckley...  The Chelsea has patina'ed a bit over the last few months since I got her. This color is definitely unique. I'm still trying to decide if I really love it, however, I do like it.
> 
> View attachment 3211705




Aah.. Lovely bags..!!
Ooh im all over mushroom these days..
Does it have beige undertones to it..??
I want that colour but couldnt decide if it falls under neutral or more like a spring color..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Belle:*   I just got a mushroom Florentine Bristol.  It's a very neutral shade,  no pink or lavender tones.  It's a light color,  but I think it's all year round,  not just spring and summer.  And yes, the undertones are beige and not brown or grey.    I think the mushroom Florentine is a stunning color and I'm not usually into neutral shades of beige/tan/brown.


----------



## Bellepedia

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Belle:*   I just got a mushroom Florentine Bristol.  It's a very neutral shade,  no pink or lavender tones.  It's a light color,  but I think it's all year round,  not just spring and summer.  And yes, the undertones are beige and not brown or grey.    I think the mushroom Florentine is a stunning color and I'm not usually into neutral shades of beige/tan/brown.




Sold!! 
I wish they make florentine satchel in mushroom... Just checked it..


----------



## Vicmarie

only dooney said:


> I absolutely love your collection, Vicmarie!!




Thank you !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bellepedia said:


> Aah.. Lovely bags..!!
> Ooh im all over mushroom these days..
> Does it have beige undertones to it..??
> I want that colour but couldnt decide if it falls under neutral or more like a spring color..




Thank you girlfriend! I would say it has slightly mauvy beige undertones. It's a real hard color to call. I wear all my bags all seasons but if I had to answer yes or no, I'd say it would fall more under Spring/Summer and early fall.


----------



## Bellepedia

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I would say it has slightly mauvy beige undertones. It's a real hard color to call. I wear all my bags all seasons but if I had to answer yes or no, I'd say it would fall more under Spring/Summer and early fall.




I was going thru dooney's page and they have a new colour called 'dusty rose' (or am i new!?) and the mushroom looked way neutral when compared to dusty rose.. To me dusty rose looked similar to salmon..IMO..


----------



## BlazenHsss

Bellepedia said:


> Sold!!
> I wish they make florentine satchel in mushroom... Just checked it..


They DID make the Satchel in Mushroom!!
Someone here on TPF hsss it, but for the life of me I cannot recall...


----------



## handbaghuntress

BlazenHsss said:


> They DID make the Satchel in Mushroom!!
> Someone here on TPF hsss it, but for the life of me I cannot recall...




It's on the Dooney website


----------



## gdegel

Hey guys (gals) I'm hoping someone can help me out? I just purchased a "florentine" medium satchel on Poshmark. It was brand new, and she only wanted $180. I Thought I was getting the deal of a lifetime but I received it today, and the leather is totally funky- very pebbly, not at all a smooth , florentine look or feel. It has the leather key strap, so I know it's older. Was this how the leather was earlier?? Thank you!! 
Wish I could post a pic somehow...


----------



## MrsKC

gdegel said:


> Hey guys (gals) I'm hoping someone can help me out? I just purchased a "florentine" medium satchel on Poshmark. It was brand new, and she only wanted $180. I Thought I was getting the deal of a lifetime but I received it today, and the leather is totally funky- very pebbly, not at all a smooth , florentine look or feel. It has the leather key strap, so I know it's older. Was this how the leather was earlier?? Thank you!!
> Wish I could post a pic somehow...



Well some florentine leather can be more of a pebbled texture--but not like pebbled leather if that makes sense. 
I post pics from my phone, I think it is easier.  You need to download the purse form app first.


----------



## gdegel

Oh ok. Thank you for your response!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gdegel said:


> Hey guys (gals) I'm hoping someone can help me out? I just purchased a "florentine" medium satchel on Poshmark. It was brand new, and she only wanted $180. I Thought I was getting the deal of a lifetime but I received it today, and the leather is totally funky- very pebbly, not at all a smooth , florentine look or feel. It has the leather key strap, so I know it's older. Was this how the leather was earlier?? Thank you!!
> Wish I could post a pic somehow...



What color is your bag?   I have a few Florentine satchels, and only one of them (bordeaux) is pebbled.  It gives the bag a totally different "vibe," but it's still gorgeous.   For the most part florentine leather is very smooth, but occasionally there is more pebbling.    Here's my bordeaux satchel...


----------



## gdegel

It is the natural. Here is a close up


----------



## gdegel

Your Bordeaux bag is gorgeous!! It looks smoother than mine! The leather is super soft, just so pebbly


----------



## MrsKC

gdegel said:


> It is the natural. Here is a close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249467



Hey you got a pic!
My black flo hobo is like that as well.
Natural is gorgeous.  Enjoy your handbag-- don't you love how she smells?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, that is really pebbled.  I'm sure it's still gorgeous, though.

  If you are disappointed, can you return it?   I'm not familiar with Poshmark.


----------



## gdegel

Yeah the smell is intoxicating!! [emoji39]
I could of returned it, but I can't afford a full price one, and this was a really good deal! I'm sure I will grow to love it , but I was reallllly craving a smoooth one!! 
The heart wants what the heart wants! &#129303;


----------



## gdegel

Here's a full bod shot of it.


----------



## MrsKC

gdegel said:


> Here's a full bod shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249484


I see your point but I think she is stunning. She looks to be in excellent shape and the tassels look perfect. One thing about the pebbling in the flo is that it won't scratch as easily. 
I think you got a great deal. I hope you grow to love her.......since you are keeping her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gdegel said:


> Yeah the smell is intoxicating!! [emoji39]
> I could of returned it, but I can't afford a full price one, and this was a really good deal! I'm sure I will grow to love it , but I was reallllly craving a smoooth one!!
> The heart wants what the heart wants! &#129303;





gdegel said:


> Here's a full bod shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249484



She is absolutely beautiful!   You did get a killer deal on her, too.


----------



## gdegel

Thanks, everyone for helping put my mind at ease!


----------



## AnotherPurse

gdegel said:


> It is the natural. Here is a close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249467




She is evenly pebbled and looks amazing. I agree that it will hide scratches and some of the wear we don't like to see as much!


----------



## Chanticleer

gdegel said:


> Here's a full bod shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249484




Your bag is lovely!  You should be very proud to carry her, she's a stunner!  I see nothing wrong with the pebbling, it gives her character!


----------



## gdegel

I do love how it feels, I just have it in my mind that it looks "worn out" with all of the pebbles . Idk. I'm weird .


----------



## Chanticleer

gdegel said:


> I do love how it feels, I just have it in my mind that it looks "worn out" with all of the pebbles . Idk. I'm weird .




Not at all!  She certainly doesn't look worn out.  The bag is in excellent shape, and the pebbling is seen on a lot of Flo's.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gdegel said:


> I do love how it feels, I just have it in my mind that it looks "worn out" with all of the pebbles . Idk. I'm weird .




I think it's beautiful... We have to keep in mind that these bags are made from animal skin which may or may not be perfect just like human skin. Even though pebbled, it's still Florentine leather. I had to get over that long ago and just accept the beauty of the once lived animal. 

And no, you aren't weird... [emoji16]


----------



## gdegel

I agree. I am hoping with a little more time that I will accept it's uniqueness. I am grateful for even being able to own one! [emoji120]


----------



## BlazenHsss

No way. That Natural Flo is super gorgeous. The leather looks uniform and cared for, and the tassels are intact! You got a great deal!  The Pebbled texture won't scratch as badly, so your bag will be more durable than the smoother Florentine. You could always hit her with a little conditioner if you feel she is dry. That might be why you were on the fence. But I think she looks fantastic!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> What color is your bag?   I have a few Florentine satchels, and only one of them (bordeaux) is pebbled.  It gives the bag a totally different "vibe," but it's still gorgeous.   For the most part florentine leather is very smooth, but occasionally there is more pebbling.    Here's my bordeaux satchel...





gdegel said:


> Here's a full bod shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249484



These are beautiful bags ladies, pebbling and all!


----------



## gdegel

Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Julie Ann

Need advice: I ordered a raspberry Buckley, and the seller didn't realize that there was a cut in the leather. Someone said that I might be able to ask for a discount before sending it back. But wanted to weigh my options. Do you all think the cut in the leather would get worse over time? Here's the link to my video. Just thinking out loud...http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ


----------



## Trudysmom

Julie Ann said:


> Need advice: I ordered a raspberry Buckley, and the seller didn't realize that there was a cut in the leather. Someone said that I might be able to ask for a discount before sending it back. But wanted to weigh my options. Do you all think the cut in the leather would get worse over time? Here's the link to my video. Just thinking out loud...http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ


I hope you can find a great Raspberry soon. I have the Buckley and small satchel in Raspberry and it is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> Need advice: I ordered a raspberry Buckley, and the seller didn't realize that there was a cut in the leather. Someone said that I might be able to ask for a discount before sending it back. But wanted to weigh my options. Do you all think the cut in the leather would get worse over time? Here's the link to my video. Just thinking out loud...http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ




Hi Julie, I watched your video. Beautiful color!  I would be afraid that cut would get worse. If It were me I would return it, especially for the price you paid. I returned my Barlow because of this and I've also seen a couple bags at the outlet that had cuts in the leather which I would have purchased but that was a deal breaker.  Sorry you had to part with her. I hope you find another one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  I agree.  A cut in the leather is a functional issue, not just cosmetic.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

gdegel said:


> Here's a full bod shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249484


Dooney Just  recently Instagrammed a photo of this exact bag and the pebbling looks exactly like yours!


----------



## gdegel

Did they really?! I'll have to look it up. Thanks!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

gdegel said:


> Did they really?! I'll have to look it up. Thanks!!


Yes, just one or two posts back, maybe yesterday or the day before. It is pebbled just like yours


----------



## Bellepedia

handbaghuntress said:


> It's on the Dooney website




They have it in medium..
Im looking for small mushroom..sigh!!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Bellepedia said:


> They have it in medium..
> Im looking for small mushroom..sigh!!




Oh sorry!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Before I conditioned my large Natural Flo, I just wanted to show you a patina comparison. I didn't realize my small had gotten so dark until I put it up against my newer one. I'm not a fan of the patina. I like how it looks new out of the bag. Oh well... Still in love with Natural. 

Small on left (about 4 months old)
Large ok right (today)


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Before I conditioned my large Natural Flo, I just wanted to show you a patina comparison. I didn't realize my small had gotten so dark until I put it up against my newer one. I'm not a fan of the patina. I like how it looks new out of the bag. Oh well... Still in love with Natural.
> 
> Small on left (about 4 months old)
> Large ok right (today)
> 
> View attachment 3270482


Beautiful bags and photo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss... For you! 

Conditioning (Apple Brand) made her look like a new Cadillac. I let her dry for about 45 mins or so and this is what she looks like now. She's looks so much richer and I haven't even buffed her yet. In the before she looks dry. It could be seen more in real life. The photo may make her appear darker but she's not. It's that she was just that dry. 

Hope this helps and gives you piece of mind about conditioning her. Keep in mind, I used Apple Brand, so I'm not sure of the outcome with any other conditioner.


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> BlazenHsss... For you!
> 
> Conditioning (Apple Brand) made her look like a new Cadillac. I let her dry for about 45 mins or so and this is what she looks like now. She's looks so much richer and I haven't even buffed her yet. In the before she looks dry. It could be seen more in real life. The photo may make her appear darker but she's not. It's that she was just that dry.
> 
> Hope this helps and gives you piece of mind about conditioning her. Keep in mind, I used Apple Brand, so I'm not sure of the outcome with any other conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 3270556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270559



Thank you for sharing those pics!  Do you use the Apple conditioner on pebbled leather as well?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sparker said:


> Thank you for sharing those pics!  Do you use the Apple conditioner on pebbled leather as well?


I use it on pebbled leather and it is wonderful. After I bought my pebbled zip zip I conditioned it and it made the color look much richer. It's as if it wakes up the leather. I have conditioned many bags with it, pebbled, florentine, and ostrich to name a few.


----------



## Sparker

YankeeDooney said:


> I use it on pebbled leather and it is wonderful. After I bought my pebbled zip zip I conditioned it and it made the color look much richer. It's as if it wakes up the leather. I have conditioned many bags with it, pebbled, florentine, and ostrich to name a few.



Thanks!  I have a pebble leather caramel satchel that needs it.  I saw you list the different colors you've conditioned.  Have you tried it on the Bone yet?  I have a Bone Buckley that really needs it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> Thank you for sharing those pics!  Do you use the Apple conditioner on pebbled leather as well?




No, I don't use it on my  pebbled bags. I hadn't had a need to, even on my older bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sparker said:


> Thanks!  I have a pebble leather caramel satchel that needs it.  I saw you list the different colors you've conditioned.  Have you tried it on the Bone yet?  I have a Bone Buckley that really needs it.


Sorry, I don't have any bone colored bags.....yet.


----------



## Sparker

Thanks ladies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

While loading up my Black Flo, I noticed that there is no snap on the pocket... YAAAYY!!!
I'm not a fan at all of that snap. I love this bag and now love her twice as much. I'm assuming it was an error (for them). Why let a beautiful black bag go to waste over a snap, right??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Clayton Satchel - Red


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Satchel (Large) - Black


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PCAN:  both bags are beautiful.  I've also noticed that the snap is missing on some of my newer handbags.  And like you,  I'm happy with that.  I think it's a cost cutting measure on their part,  but an improvement from my perspective.  They market it as a bigger pocket to accommodate larger phones, etc.  I still want leather trimmed pockets,  but the snap isn't functional for me.  I didn't realize they were eliminating the snap on styles that previously had it.   I thought it was just on new styles or the less expensive lines,  like pebble.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Satchel (Large) - Black
> 
> View attachment 3275101


Your new photos are so pretty. Great bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN:  both bags are beautiful.  I've also noticed that the snap is missing on some of my newer handbags.  And like you,  I'm happy with that.  I think it's a cost cutting measure on their part,  but an improvement from my perspective.  They market it as a bigger pocket to accommodate larger phones, etc.  I still want leather trimmed pockets,  but the snap isn't functional for me.  I didn't realize they were eliminating the snap on styles that previously had it.   I thought it was just on new styles or the less expensive lines,  like pebble.




Thank you LJ... Ahhh, I thought maybe they just forgot to add it. I was so happy when I saw that. I will say that the pocket is larger. 



Trudysmom said:


> Your new photos are so pretty. Great bags.




Thanks TM... I love your beautiful photos as well. [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> While loading up my Black Flo, I noticed that there is no snap on the pocket... *YAAAYY*!!!
> I'm not a fan at all of that snap. I love this bag and now love her twice as much. I'm assuming it was an error (for them). Why let a beautiful black bag go to waste over a snap, right??
> View attachment 3275086





lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN:  both bags are beautiful.  I've also noticed that the snap is missing on some of my newer handbags.  *And like you,  I'm happy with that.*  I think it's a cost cutting measure on their part,  but an improvement from my perspective.  They market it as a bigger pocket to accommodate larger phones, etc.  I still want leather trimmed pockets,  but the snap isn't functional for me.  I didn't realize they were eliminating the snap on styles that previously had it.   I thought it was just on new styles or the less expensive lines,  like pebble.



Add me to the happy list!
I hate those snaps, have never use them and found them to just get in the way.
My new Made in America flo satchel doesn't have it either! YAY!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> While loading up my Black Flo, I noticed that there is no snap on the pocket... YAAAYY!!!
> I'm not a fan at all of that snap. I love this bag and now love her twice as much. I'm assuming it was an error (for them). Why let a beautiful black bag go to waste over a snap, right??
> View attachment 3275086



Exciting. I'm not a fan of the snap either! And so would like a black Flo. Been on my expanding list. Lol!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Clayton Satchel - Red
> 
> View attachment 3275093





PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Satchel (Large) - Black
> 
> View attachment 3275101



Love your new florentines Pcan, and such great pictures!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone noticed all the made in the USA florentines on ebay right now?  They have all red linings vs the Xmas colored mix on standard flos.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Has anyone noticed all the made in the USA florentines on ebay right now?  They have all red linings vs the Xmas colored mix on standard flos.




Mine has red leather top with a pink gingham lining. It's not the red cotton. I wonder what these look like inside. I don't see any interior photos on the ilovedooney listings.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Clayton Satchel - Red
> 
> View attachment 3275093







PcanTannedBty said:


> Florentine Satchel (Large) - Black
> 
> View attachment 3275101




Gorgeous bags, gorgeous photos! [emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Mine has red leather top with a pink gingham lining. It's not the red cotton. I wonder what these look like inside. I don't see any interior photos on the ilovedooney listings.



These seem to have a red and white lining, I just said red lining because it all was red based not red and green


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> These seem to have a red and white lining, I just said red lining because it all was red based not red and green




Gotcha. Yes that's what mine has. It looks like the inside of the Logo Lock Hobo.


----------



## only dooney

gdegel said:


> Here's a full bod shot of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249484


I think she is perfect!  I am a pebble-lover though... I have one chestnut one that is really pebbly - I bought her on ebay (I could not believe my eyes when I found her!) and I loved her because she is so squishy and pebbly.  Just like others have mentioned, the smooth offers a different look.  I've also noticed my smooth ones get little scratches a lot easier.  

I hope you grow to love her   I think she is absolutely _beautiful_!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

My chestnut florentine Buckley have been revived with some apple conditioner. Will prob go over it one more time tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> My chestnut florentine Buckley have been revived with some apple conditioner. Will prob go over it one more time tomorrow.
> View attachment 3295654




Yes!!! She looks gorgeous! It's amazing what the conditioner can do.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! She looks gorgeous! It's amazing what the conditioner can do.




Thank you for the recommendation. She has a new lease on life.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> My chestnut florentine Buckley have been revived with some apple conditioner. Will prob go over it one more time tomorrow.
> View attachment 3295654


So pretty!


----------



## 1Professor




----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

1Professor said:


>


*   1Prof:*  beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

My black Florentine small satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rubylovesdooney said:


> My black Florentine small satchel.




Yum yum! Love her!


----------



## Trudysmom

rubylovesdooney said:


> My black Florentine small satchel.


I love florentine. Lovely bag.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

What sizes do the Florentine satchels come in? I'm not sure what size I have, large or medium. 

Anyone else find this style heavy, even when empty?

Mine had a slightly annoying scent, which has faded with each use. I bought it new at TJ Maxx just a week ago. 

Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlackGrayRed said:


> What sizes do the Florentine satchels come in? I'm not sure what size I have, large or medium.
> 
> Anyone else find this style heavy, even when empty?
> 
> Mine had a slightly annoying scent, which has faded with each use. I bought it new at TJ Maxx just a week ago.
> 
> Thanks!




You have the largest one in this style, however, Dooney calls it the Medium. It comes in 3 sizes... Mini, Small and Medium. 

Yes, the Florentine leather is one of the heavier leathers from Dooney.


----------



## Allieandalf

BlackGrayRed said:


> What sizes do the Florentine satchels come in? I'm not sure what size I have, large or medium.
> 
> Anyone else find this style heavy, even when empty?
> 
> Mine had a slightly annoying scent, which has faded with each use. I bought it new at TJ Maxx just a week ago.
> 
> Thanks!




I have the small and medium.  Rarely carry them because of the weight.  Definitely not a bag I would use to spend a day of shopping with.  They are gorgeous though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've been eyeing this White Flo for awhile... I know a couple of you own it, what do you think? All the white Flo's I've seen have a little pebble but consistent and I'm fine with that. I wish they had Bone with the honey belting. I bet that would be gorgeous. 

Also, does it have the red interior? I've seen it a my outlet but never opened it up to look.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been eyeing this White Flo for awhile... I know a couple of you own it, what do you think? All the white Flo's I've seen have a little pebble but consistent and I'm fine with that. I wish they had Bone with the honey belting. I bet that would be gorgeous.
> 
> Also, does it have the red interior? I've seen it a my outlet but never opened it up to look.
> 
> View attachment 3310754


Hey girlie, 

Yes it has the standard flo setup with the red interior and green suede. I like the bag, very cute, but have yet to use it. Sad I know. I will break it out soon and to think I got it last July during the red, white, and blue sale. Great deal then. Wonder if we will ever see those prices again? 

On another note,  I do put a white T-shirt around it before I store it in the blue dust bag....I don't want to risk color transfer.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Allieandalf said:


> I have the small and medium.  Rarely carry them because of the weight.  Definitely not a bag I would use to spend a day of shopping with.  They are gorgeous though.




Yes, I agree. 
It's lovely, but every time I use it, there's a part of me that resents the weight. I do tend to pack a lot of stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

PcanTannedBty said:


> You have the largest one in this style, however, Dooney calls it the Medium. It comes in 3 sizes... Mini, Small and Medium.
> 
> Yes, the Florentine leather is one of the heavier leathers from Dooney.




Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Small Florentine Satchel in Sunflower


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Sunflower




Gorgeous!!! YOU GOT ONE??? She's perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Sunflower



GF, love it! So pretty!
Congrats!


----------



## casmitty

My newest Florentine aquistions:


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> My newest Florentine aquistions:




LOOOOVE IT!
Congrats!


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> LOOOOVE IT!
> Congrats!


Thank you,  MaryBel.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Sunflower




Welcome to the sunflower crew[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MelissaPurse

casmitty said:


> My newest Florentine aquistions:




[emoji7][emoji7] congrats enjoy them


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Sunflower




Beautiful ray of sunshine. [emoji258]


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> My newest Florentine aquistions:




They are gorgeous. Enjoy [emoji170]


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Small Florentine Satchel in Sunflower



Wow... perfection!   Congrats YD!


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> My newest Florentine aquistions:



Lovely!   You must like blue!


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely!   You must like blue!



I've seen other bags in blue but never liked any of them; very blah.  However, when I saw the D&B  bags in Denim, I fell head over heels.  I wear jeans alot so the denim color isn't overwhelming but complimentary.  I liked the denim color so much that I got the Nylon Erica and large Pocket satchel as well.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely!   You must like blue!



I've seen other bags in blue but never liked any of them; very blah.  However, when I saw the D&B  bags in Denim, I fell head over heels.  I wear jeans alot so the denim color isn't overwhelming but complimentary.  I liked the denim color so much that I got the Nylon Erica and large Pocket satchel as well.


----------



## ClaireB1y

In case anyone is interested, I was at the Orlando outlet yesterday, and there were two medium Florentine satchels in Denim (I think).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YD... Bristol in Violet!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD... Bristol in Violet!
> 
> View attachment 3331535


Ooooo, very pretty! That color looks great on the Bristol. Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> My newest Florentine aquistions:


Beautiful florentine bags!!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> I've seen other bags in blue but never liked any of them; very blah.  However, when I saw the D&B  bags in Denim, I fell head over heels.  I wear jeans alot so the denim color isn't overwhelming but complimentary.  I liked the denim color so much that I got the Nylon Erica and large Pocket satchel as well.


Very pretty bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD... Bristol in Violet!
> 
> View attachment 3331535


Great color.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.


Thank you, TM.


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> I've seen other bags in blue but never liked any of them; very blah.  However, when I saw the D&B  bags in Denim, I fell head over heels.  I wear jeans alot so the denim color isn't overwhelming but complimentary.  I liked the denim color so much that I got the Nylon Erica and large Pocket satchel as well.




Very pretty color and so nice to pair with lots of outfits. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD... Bristol in Violet!
> 
> View attachment 3331535




Look at all of that color! Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Look at all of that color! Gorgeous!




Thanks GF! My friend bought this arrangement for me and I thought it would be perfect with Miss Violet.


----------



## annie1

Waiting for my Flo satchel in denim to arrive from being ordered from the web site.  I hope it does not take forever [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## annie1

She is here 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Is this how you double strap the long handle


----------



## MrsKC

annie1 said:


> She is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334419
> View attachment 3334420
> 
> 
> Is this how you double strap the long handle


That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## annie1

Modeling shot 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Denim large [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> Modeling shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334443
> View attachment 3334444
> 
> 
> Denim large [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Love the denim!   Congrats.


----------



## annie1

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the denim!   Congrats.




Thanks. Was wondering if I did the strap correctly to make it double its tan in one side


----------



## PcanTannedBty

annie1 said:


> Modeling shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334443
> View attachment 3334444
> 
> 
> Denim large [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Love, love, love! She's gorgeous, especially with the red zipper.


----------



## swags

annie1 said:


> She is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334419
> View attachment 3334420
> 
> 
> Is this how you double strap the long handle



Stunning!


----------



## Trudysmom

annie1 said:


> Modeling shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334443
> View attachment 3334444
> 
> 
> Denim large [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Beautiful!


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:


> She is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334419
> View attachment 3334420
> 
> 
> Is this how you double strap the long handle




One more question did I do the strap shortening correctly
Thanks


----------



## YankeeDooney

annie1 said:


> Modeling shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334443
> View attachment 3334444
> 
> 
> Denim large [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Yay Denim! I love the denim color. You have a beautiful bag.

I have seen two ways to double the strap. There is a gal on YouYube that does another way. Look for note2janeth (how to double up strap on a Dooney & Bourke bag.


----------



## momjules

Hi annie1,   On YouTube there is a video from note2 Janeth that shows a different way to double the handles  which I like better. And I didn't make a hole. Mi just put in on the side
Watch the video I hope it helps


----------



## momjules




----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi annie1,   On YouTube there is a video from note2 Janeth that shows a different way to double the handles  which I like better. And I didn't make a hole. Mi just put in on the side
> Watch the video I hope it helps


Great minds MJ!


----------



## momjules

Thanks!!


----------



## annie1

momjules said:


> Hi annie1,   On YouTube there is a video from note2 Janeth that shows a different way to double the handles  which I like better. And I didn't make a hole. Mi just put in on the side
> Watch the video I hope it helps




Yes I watched it.  Thank you I think I prefer it the way I have it. The contrast of the straps is nice looking 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now I'm loving the neutral one lol


----------



## momjules

Each way is comfortable. Enjoy!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just couldn't let this photo go to waste... 
 - Violet Clayton and Violet Bristol

I carried my Clayton yesterday to a business meeting and she got soooo many compliments.  

The Clayton is a bit more saturated (which I love better) than the Bristol. Never realized that until I put them side by side.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't let this photo go to waste...
> - Violet Clayton and Violet Bristol
> 
> I carried my Clayton yesterday to a business meeting and she got soooo many compliments.
> 
> The Clayton is a bit more saturated (which I love better) than the Bristol. Never realized that until I put them side by side.
> 
> View attachment 3334810




*Drops the phone*[emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't let this photo go to waste...
> - Violet Clayton and Violet Bristol
> 
> I carried my Clayton yesterday to a business meeting and she got soooo many compliments.
> 
> The Clayton is a bit more saturated (which I love better) than the Bristol. Never realized that until I put them side by side.
> 
> View attachment 3334810


Both are beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't let this photo go to waste...
> - Violet Clayton and Violet Bristol
> 
> I carried my Clayton yesterday to a business meeting and she got soooo many compliments.
> 
> The Clayton is a bit more saturated (which I love better) than the Bristol. Never realized that until I put them side by side.
> 
> View attachment 3334810


Cranking up the gorgeousness times two!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!! I love both but the you know the Clayton has my [emoji173]&#65039;, hands down!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't let this photo go to waste...
> - Violet Clayton and Violet Bristol
> 
> I carried my Clayton yesterday to a business meeting and she got soooo many compliments.
> 
> The Clayton is a bit more saturated (which I love better) than the Bristol. Never realized that until I put them side by side.
> 
> View attachment 3334810



   So gorgeous.


----------



## annie1

My NTM. Natural Flo.     Will be here Wednesday.  Tags etc gently used


----------



## Twoboyz

annie1 said:


> My NTM. Natural Flo.     Will be here Wednesday.  Tags etc gently used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337071




It's beautiful Annie. The patina looks really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just couldn't let this photo go to waste...
> - Violet Clayton and Violet Bristol
> 
> I carried my Clayton yesterday to a business meeting and she got soooo many compliments.
> 
> The Clayton is a bit more saturated (which I love better) than the Bristol. Never realized that until I put them side by side.
> 
> View attachment 3334810




Beautiful picture Pcan! I'm glad your Clayton is the nicer color. It seems ocean is not the only one with variations.  I say keep on carrying her everywhere and keep the compliments rolling! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

annie1 said:


> Modeling shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334443
> View attachment 3334444
> 
> 
> Denim large [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Your denim looks great on you! It's such a nice color.


----------



## annie1

Twoboyz said:


> Your denim looks great on you! It's such a nice color.




[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## momjules

She's a beauty!!


----------



## annie1

This beauty arrived Wednesday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Super excited.  With tags used twice for trusted seller


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> This beauty arrived Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338272
> 
> 
> Super excited.  With tags used twice for trusted seller



Very pretty!   Congrats.


----------



## Trudysmom

annie1 said:


> This beauty arrived Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338272
> 
> 
> Super excited.  With tags used twice for trusted seller


Great bag!


----------



## love4angela

Hi ladies I'm new here, I'm gonna try to attach a pic of all my flo satchels. Bear with me!


----------



## love4angela

I hope you ladies don't beat me up too bad for my organizational skills, but with as many as I have its hard to stay organized AND I have a 2 year old! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

love4angela said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here, I'm gonna try to attach a pic of all my flo satchels. Bear with me!




What a collection! I see a few colors I've wanted and forgot I wanted them. Lol. Beautiful!


----------



## love4angela

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a collection! I see a few colors I've wanted and forgot I wanted them. Lol. Beautiful!



Haha I feel that way about Fuschia. She's the girl that got away! You have quite a collection yourself missy! Lol


----------



## casmitty

love4angela said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here, I'm gonna try to attach a pic of all my flo satchels. Bear with me!


WOW, Impressive Flo collection!!!


----------



## love4angela

casmitty said:


> WOW, Impressive Flo collection!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

love4angela said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here, I'm gonna try to attach a pic of all my flo satchels. Bear with me!


Beautiful colors!


----------



## love4angela

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful colors!



Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

annie1 said:


> This beauty arrived Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338272
> 
> 
> Super excited.  With tags used twice for trusted seller


I bet it's gorgeous in person too. Congrats!


----------



## annie1

Would you get more use from the denim or natural Flo satchel.  Thoughts on this thanks


----------



## YankeeDooney

annie1 said:


> Would you get more use from the denim or natural Flo satchel.  Thoughts on this thanks


Another tough question. I have a few denim colored bags and love them. I don't have natural yet but would like to find one someday. I imagine natural will go with just about anything. However, the blue is gorgeous too. Sorry, not really any help.


----------



## love4angela

annie1 said:


> Would you get more use from the denim or natural Flo satchel.  Thoughts on this thanks



Well, I think it would depend on your personal style. Those that are more modest dressers would probably get more use from natural since it's a neutral. Those a little more flashy maybe the denim. I get equal use out of mine!


----------



## love4angela

Is it just me or is it time for Dooney to come out with more fashion colors in the satchel?! I'm thinking maybe a lime green, maybe a melon color; more orangey than salmon, maybe some sort of...palomino? Idk. Just thinking out loud! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

annie1 said:


> Would you get more use from the denim or natural Flo satchel.  Thoughts on this thanks




I get more use out of my Natural bags versus the Blues. I dress fairly plain and I think no matter what I'm wearing, my Natural bags make a dull outfit pop. I don't wear blue or jeans often, so don't reach for blue that often. 

My vote would be Natural.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

love4angela said:


> Is it just me or is it time for Dooney to come out with more fashion colors in the satchel?! I'm thinking maybe a lime green, maybe a melon color; more orangey than salmon, maybe some sort of...palomino? Idk. Just thinking out loud! Lol




I'm with you... I'd love to see Melon in the satchel and maybe a true purple.


----------



## love4angela

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm with you... I'd love to see Melon in the satchel and maybe a true purple.



Yasssss or even the new shades they have in the Saffiano leather that light pink and pale blue. Maybe like a sunset color would be nice too! They need to get it together lol


----------



## Caledonia

love4angela said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here, I'm gonna try to attach a pic of all my flo satchels. Bear with me!


 Great collection. What color is the pink/orange satchel second row down from the top, far right, kind of under a dark satchel? Salmon? Love it.


----------



## love4angela

Caledonia said:


> Great collection. What color is the pink/orange satchel second row down from the top, far right, kind of under a dark satchel? Salmon? Love it.



That's Strawberry!


----------



## Caledonia

love4angela said:


> That's Strawberry!


Thanks!


----------



## annie1

Reveal she is here 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thinking I like this one better than denim. Or keep both


----------



## annie1

Caledonia said:


> Great collection. What color is the pink/orange satchel second row down from the top, far right, kind of under a dark satchel? Salmon? Love it.




To die for collection [emoji175]


----------



## Trudysmom

love4angela said:


> Well, I think it would depend on your personal style. Those that are more modest dressers would probably get more use from natural since it's a neutral. Those a little more flashy maybe the denim. I get equal use out of mine!


These are my  satchels. I love the florentine leather. I have other styles in flo and  they age so well. I keep all of my bags stuffed so they keep the nice shape. They always look so great.  I also love the colors.


----------



## annie1

Trudysmom said:


> These are my  satchels. I love the florentine leather. I have other styles in flo and  they age so well. I keep all of my bags stuffed so they keep the nice shape. They always look so great.  I also love the colors.




To die for [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## love4angela

Trudysmom said:


> These are my  satchels. I love the florentine leather. I have other styles in flo and  they age so well. I keep all of my bags stuffed so they keep the nice shape. They always look so great.  I also love the colors.



Fab!


----------



## love4angela

annie1 said:


> To die for collection [emoji175]



Thx!


----------



## love4angela

annie1 said:


> Reveal she is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340121
> View attachment 3340124
> 
> Thinking I like this one better than denim. Or keep both



Keep both! Lol


----------



## annie1

love4angela said:


> Keep both! Lol




[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:


> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]




I think all I see is a blue bag.  The natural is pebbled and nice patina   I don't think I will be happy so I'm sending her back to D/B. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## love4angela

annie1 said:


> I think all I see is a blue bag.  The natural is pebbled and nice patina   I don't think I will be happy so I'm sending her back to D/B. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]



Awwe ok yeah I hear you! Definitely don't want to hold on to it if you don't love it. That's my rule on bags I only buy if I love it


----------



## annie1

love4angela said:


> Awwe ok yeah I hear you! Definitely don't want to hold on to it if you don't love it. That's my rule on bags I only buy if I love it




I agree.


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:


> I agree.




I can't make a decision lol   She is a beauty. I will post pictures tonight of me holding both the natural and the denim guess I'm afraid  of regret if interim the denim.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*annie:*  I was thinking about your posts and your comments regarding the pebbled natural and the smooth denim Florentine satchels.   Both are beautiful.  and color preference is personal.  For me,  the denim would be the clear winner.... for 2 reasons.   I would get much more use out of the color and I prefer the smoother Florentine finish.


So,  let's talk about Florentine.... some ladies (many of us) prefer the smooth Florentine leathers.  While pebbled leather will show less scratches, there is something about the smooth finish that appeals to many of us.  Maybe it's more unique or maybe it just looks more elegant.
I have both smooth and pebbled Florentine handbags.  When faced with the option of the same color in both,  I almost always choose the smooth.


Since leather is a natural product you will find Florentine handbags in both smooth leather and pebbled leather.  Unlike with other collections,  the Florentine describes the process and place, not the texture of the leather.


Buy and keep what you like.  It's all personal choice.... no right or wrong.  But for the record,  I think your denim Florentine satchel is stunning.


----------



## annie1

lavenderjunkie said:


> *annie:*  I was thinking about your posts and your comments regarding the pebbled natural and the smooth denim Florentine satchels.   Both are beautiful.  and color preference is personal.  For me,  the denim would be the clear winner.... for 2 reasons.   I would get much more use out of the color and I prefer the smoother Florentine finish.
> 
> 
> So,  let's talk about Florentine.... some ladies (many of us) prefer the smooth Florentine leathers.  While pebbled leather will show less scratches, there is something about the smooth finish that appeals to many of us.  Maybe it's more unique or maybe it just looks more elegant.
> I have both smooth and pebbled Florentine handbags.  When faced with the option of the same color in both,  I almost always choose the smooth.
> 
> 
> Since leather is a natural product you will find Florentine handbags in both smooth leather and pebbled leather.  Unlike with other collections,  the Florentine describes the process and place, not the texture of the leather.
> 
> 
> Buy and keep what you like.  It's all personal choice.... no right or wrong.  But for the record,  I think your denim Florentine satchel is stunning.




I agree with you.  DH says keep both. I may not be used to the pop of color and it's the large one lol.


----------



## annie1

lavenderjunkie said:


> *annie:*  I was thinking about your posts and your comments regarding the pebbled natural and the smooth denim Florentine satchels.   Both are beautiful.  and color preference is personal.  For me,  the denim would be the clear winner.... for 2 reasons.   I would get much more use out of the color and I prefer the smoother Florentine finish.
> 
> 
> So,  let's talk about Florentine.... some ladies (many of us) prefer the smooth Florentine leathers.  While pebbled leather will show less scratches, there is something about the smooth finish that appeals to many of us.  Maybe it's more unique or maybe it just looks more elegant.
> I have both smooth and pebbled Florentine handbags.  When faced with the option of the same color in both,  I almost always choose the smooth.
> 
> 
> Since leather is a natural product you will find Florentine handbags in both smooth leather and pebbled leather.  Unlike with other collections,  the Florentine describes the process and place, not the texture of the leather.
> 
> 
> Buy and keep what you like.  It's all personal choice.... no right or wrong.  But for the record,  I think your denim Florentine satchel is stunning.






I need to adjust the strap again and post shots of both tonight they are both so unique  and I know me I will have send it back remorse


----------



## annie1

Help me decide honest opinions 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Which or both look best [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

annie1 said:


> Help me decide honest opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341383
> View attachment 3341384
> 
> 
> Which or both look best [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Oh my... Looking at these on you confirms why I love the large style so much. 

Honestly, I love both on you, however, I think the blue compliments your hair color and skin tone best. It's a beautiful shade of blue and looks great on you. In my opinion, the Natural is normally a pop of color for me because of my skin tone, especially against dark colors but for you I think the Natural washes you out. I know that may sound crazy but you asked for honesty [emoji16]. It's obvious that it's a gorgeous bag, but think the Blue compliments you better. I also think the Denim can be just as wearable as Natural. Very tough decision (if you absolutely had to chose) you have. Hope my 2 cents helps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> Help me decide honest opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341383
> View attachment 3341384
> 
> 
> Which or both look best [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



They both look great, but I like the blue the best on you (and I am a brown-bag lover!!)


----------



## annie1

MiaBorsa said:


> They both look great, but I like the blue the best on you (and I am a brown-bag lover!!)




The natural was a eBay find so the denim was from
DB


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Keep the one you love or both.  If you send the one you love best back,  you will regret that.
If it were me,  the choice for one would be the blue.... no question.  I love the color and the leather and I think it looks great on you.  Blue goes with black, grey, brown, green, purple, red, wine, pink, yellow, orange, and beiges, creams, white too. 


If you truly love the natural and can afford to keep both.... do it.   Especially if the natural was at a really good price.


----------



## annie1

lavenderjunkie said:


> Keep the one you love or both.  If you send the one you love best back,  you will regret that.
> If it were me,  the choice for one would be the blue.... no question.  I love the color and the leather and I think it looks great on you.  Blue goes with black, grey, brown, green, purple, red, wine, pink, yellow, orange, and beiges, creams, white too.
> 
> 
> If you truly love the natural and can afford to keep both.... do it.   Especially if the natural was at a really good price.




Yes the natural was $150 on eBay with tags etc. the denim is on easy pay lol.  I just hope I did not look to tiny with a big bag lol. I do love them both.  I carry a big bag I'm a LV girl but DB has been my first love and these two are my first


----------



## lavenderjunkie

One can never look too tiny.  If you can lift the big bag it's a great look.


----------



## annie1

lavenderjunkie said:


> One can never look too tiny.  If you can lift the big bag it's a great look.




[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## YankeeDooney

annie1 said:


> Help me decide honest opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341383
> View attachment 3341384
> 
> 
> Which or both look best [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Ok, they both look great on you Annie. But girl, that blue bag is absolutely stunninnnnnng! Now I want one in that size....and so it goes. You must keep the blue. You simply must.


----------



## annie1

YankeeDooney said:


> Ok, they both look great on you Annie. But girl, that blue bag is absolutely stunninnnnnng! Now I want one in that size.....l.and so it goes. You must keep the blue. You simply must.




Omg. Thank you so much. I'm thinking she must stay. The natural was a steal and I will use her but I'm thinking Miss Denim has found her home


----------



## jazzy1587

annie1 said:


> Help me decide honest opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341383
> View attachment 3341384
> 
> 
> Which or both look best [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


 Both look great...if you can keep both that would be great but if I had to pick one, I would got with natural because I really think it will be a work horse. I find that my natural Florentine bags wear better than my colored ones. So if you're considering one as an every day bag, I say natural. Hope this helps...good luck!


----------



## aerinha

Florentine Barlow in natural a total find off ebay.


----------



## momjules

Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370236



Wow, she's stunning MJ!!   Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Thank you very much!!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370236



Wow is she pretty.  So smooth and the color of beautiful.


----------



## momjules

Yes chestnut is beautiful
I was also considering the black. They also had natural and red.


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Yes chestnut is beautiful
> I was also considering the black. They also had natural and red.



Black is on my list.  Hoping to get to an outlet in August if I can't snag one off ebay.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Florentine Barlow in natural a total find off ebay.



She is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370236



Oh gorgeous! Glad you found one. I think that price is pretty good.


----------



## momjules

Yes I thought the price was good. I also would like the city Flynn . It was only 30 percent off.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370236


OMG, now that is one gorgeous bag! It looks so yummy. If I had seen something like that at the outlet, I probably would have caved. That's the leather finish I expect to see and get at some point. I have yet to see Zip Barlow IRL. Sigh!


----------



## momjules

I made them bring three bags from the back plus the one on the shelf and we stood there and picked the best one. They were all beautiful. 
I evened helped clean the mess we made with all the wrappings. 
The sale was to good to walk away.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> *I made them bring three bags from the back plus the one on the shelf and we stood there and picked the best one.* They were all beautiful.
> I evened helped clean the mess we made with all the wrappings.
> The sale was to good to walk away.



Spoken like a true "Dooneynista."


----------



## momjules

With about 50 bags I'm a dooney girl for sure!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> With about 50 bags I'm a dooney girl for sure!


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful!



Thank you.  I am thrilled with her.



momjules said:


> Yes I thought the price was good. I also would like the city Flynn . It was only 30 percent off.



It is a good price for a spanking new one.  I love that you made them dig out all they had to find the best one.



YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, now that is one gorgeous bag! It looks so yummy. If I had seen something like that at the outlet, I probably would have caved. That's the leather finish I expect to see and get at some point. I have yet to see Zip Barlow IRL. Sigh!



First one I saw was my boss'.  She will now think I copied her, but I have wanted one for months and hers was an insomnia driven buy.  Great as they look in person, they smell even better .  TV does not do them justice.


----------



## momjules

They are my favorite leather


----------



## rainydaze

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370236



Oh my goodness, that bag is luscious! Loooove the depth of the Chestnut!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm posting a pic of my Barlow bag I got from Woodbury commons. I paid 224.00 plus tax. Im hearing there are better deals out there, but I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370236




What the heckie?? They have these already? Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

miaborsa said:


> spoken like a true "dooneynista."




yes!


----------



## BlazenHsss

annie1 said:


> Help me decide honest opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341383
> View attachment 3341384
> 
> 
> Which or both look best [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Definitely keep the Blue.
But I say keep BOTH.


----------



## momjules

Never give up a florentine !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Large Zip Barlow in Natural for those who wanted to see how she looks on. 

With zippers unzipped 



With zippers zipped


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  the Barlow suits you.  Have you grown to love it yet?


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> Large Zip Barlow in Natural for those who wanted to see how she looks on.
> 
> With zippers unzipped
> View attachment 3374360
> 
> 
> With zippers zipped
> View attachment 3374361




Hi! Are you loving your Barlow?  What's your thoughts? 
I think I may want elephant in this bag. I have the chestnut.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  the Barlow suits you.  Have you grown to love it yet?


Very pretty. Looks great.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  the Barlow suits you.  Have you grown to love it yet?




Thank you GF! YES... I carried her yesterday and loved it. Now I want a couple more colors since they are at the outlets but I'll see.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hi! Are you loving your Barlow?  What's your thoughts?
> I think I may want elephant in this bag. I have the chestnut.




Yes, I'm starting to love her. Carried her yesterday and couldn't stop looking at her. Very nice tote to carry. Passes the elbow test and all. Elephant is gorgeous and so is Chestnut. I saw it at the outlet last weekend.


----------



## Purse Nut

PcanTannedBty: I watched a couple of your You Tube videos and really appreciated the time you took to make them. Enjoyed the info. 
On a side note, GF you look gorgeous in purple and your totally adorable!
So I've been looking at all the mod shots and reading all the chat about florentine leather and I just had to get my hands on a satchel. 
I scored a medium in chestnut in "Outstanding condition". Now the wait for her to arrive. I have Leather Therapy Restorer & Conditioner. Does not contain petroleum distillates, silicones, or waxes. Softened & maintains leathers inhibits mold & mildew. This is what I use on my English saddles and bridles also on some Coach bags I completely soaked in soapy water, dried, & reconditioned with BlackRock & Leather Therapy. Wondering if I can use on the florentine leather satchel if she needs conditioning. I know lots of members use Apple conditioner as it contains no waxes. I'll definitely try on an inconspicuous area first. 
Any thoughts on using this product?


----------



## Purse Nut

I'm officially in the Florentine Club. 
Received my chestnut flo satchel yesterday. 
She's so gorgeous. I understand what all of you have been talking about now regarding these bags. I'd love to have more colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PurseNut:*  congratulations on your new Florentine handbag.  I'm glad you love it.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## momjules

Chestnut color is just luxury !


----------



## Trudysmom

Purse Nut said:


> I'm officially in the Florentine Club.
> Received my chestnut flo satchel yesterday.
> She's so gorgeous. I understand what all of you have been talking about now regarding this bags. I'd love to have more colors.


Lovely bag. Florentine is so pretty. I have a nice collection of them and enjoy them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> I'm officially in the Florentine Club.
> Received my chestnut flo satchel yesterday.
> She's so gorgeous. I understand what all of you have been talking about now regarding this bags. I'd love to have more colors.



It is beautiful! I love the chestnut color. I have yet to find one that suits me but I continue to admire.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you all for your nice comments. The leather is a little pebbled but I can live with it!


----------



## silversparrow

Hi all...I've been reading about the Florentine Satchels and am considering buying a mini in elephant. I want to really use this sweet bag, and use it a lot! I read on the Dooney website that they don't recommend using a protectant on the Florentine, but I was wondering if any of you do use a leather protectant. If so, what do you recommend? 
eta: Just found some threads with some good advice...thanks!


----------



## lovebags1

Purse Nut said:


> I'm officially in the Florentine Club.
> Received my chestnut flo satchel yesterday.
> She's so gorgeous. I understand what all of you have been talking about now regarding these bags. I'd love to have more colors.


Does ur satchel feel like a small piece of cardboard inside ur bag at the bottom between the lining and leather?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

See my response on your other thread.  The bottom of my small satchel is firm.  There may be some reinforcement,  I don't know.  There is none at the front, back, and sides.   The made in USA small satchels have a different construction on the bottom compared to the made in China original Florentine satchels.  The made in USA satchels seem to have a softer bottom.

ETA:  I just checked my bone Flo satchel,  it's the original design with the belted bottom.  The bottom is pliable,  I was able to bend it.  I don't think it has anything like cardboard inside.


----------



## lovebags1

Thanks for the reply.  I guess not like cardboard but maybe posterboard real thin


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Anyone know if the outlets have any small Florentine satchels for sale that are shippable?  I would love to buy one for a good deal?  Is the best price at ILD?  Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Anyone know if the outlets have any small Florentine satchels for sale that are shippable?  I would love to buy one for a good deal?  Is the best price at ILD?  Thanks


They probably do, but in the "non-basic" colors.   In the past they would never ship the black, natural, chestnut, etc.  but would ship other colors.   You can just call and inquire since things change.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MiaBorsa said:


> They probably do, but in the "non-basic" colors.   In the past they would never ship the black, natural, chestnut, etc.  but would ship other colors.   You can just call and inquire since things change.


I was looking for a natural bag.  I will call them to see what they are currently shipping and prices.  Thank you


----------



## momjules

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Anyone know if the outlets have any small Florentine satchels for sale that are shippable?  I would love to buy one for a good deal?  Is the best price at ILD?  Thanks



I was at Woodbury commons on Saturday and they did have both sizes. I didn't check colors and I don't know what they ship but they are there.woodbury commons in New York .


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I was looking for a natural bag.  I will call them to see what they are currently shipping and prices.  Thank you


Good luck!   Let us know what you find out.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*DB:*  if the outlet can ship what you want,  be sure to ask lots of questions about the condition of the bag.  Also be sure you understand return/credit policy.  On my last order from an outlet I noted that returns were limited to store credits.  And I know that anything clearance is final sale.


----------



## aerinha

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I was looking for a natural bag.  I will call them to see what they are currently shipping and prices.  Thank you


Today's Dooney sale has the small natural for $249.


----------



## aerinha

My preloved small black flo satchel arrived. Happy with her. Seller stuffed her full so she looks a bit bloated lol.


----------



## momjules

She's a beauty
I also have this black one


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3395149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My preloved small black flo satchel arrived. Happy with her. Seller stuffed her full so she looks a bit bloated lol.


Beautiful! I have a collection of the small flo satchels with the green suede. SO pretty.


----------



## Purse Nut

I used my Leather Therapy Restorer & Conditioner on my chestnut florentine satchel over a week & a half ago and she came out looking a richer chestnut color than before. I think the leather was on the dry side. She felt so much more supple afterwards. 
Really happy with the results.


----------



## keishapie1973

Just looked through this thread at all the beautiful flo's. I have two on the way to me from ILD but only planning to keep one. I ordered the small in natural (made in the USA collection) but I think I'd prefer the green suede interior. I also caught the medium taupe on sale for $239. Does anyone have this bag? I didn't see any taupe flo's in this thread. I'd love to see pics. Thanks!!!

Eta: I fell in love with this bag years ago but never ordered it. Better late than never....


----------



## tracerx

I also ordered a small natural made in the USA one yesterday. I have been admiring this style and the sale price seemed reasonable. But like you I am now thinking I should have held out for the one that has the green suede. Will probably call and see if I can cancel the order. I'm also worried that the small will be too large for me, but that's a separate issue lol.

eta I called Dooney and the rep was helpful. My bag has already shipped but she says the green suede version is her favorite and I think I will most likely return this one and wait for a deal on the green suede lined one. She did say the leather on the outside was the same, and that the red cotton lined one had the same slouch as the green suede lined one. But the tassels on the USA one are trimmed in red while the green suede one's tassels are trimmed in green. The green trim sounds so much nicer to me for some reason.


----------



## keishapie1973

tracerx said:


> I also ordered a small natural made in the USA one yesterday. I have been admiring this style and the sale price seemed reasonable. But like you I am now thinking I should have held out for the one that has the green suede. Will probably call and see if I can cancel the order. I'm also worried that the small will be too large for me, but that's a separate issue lol.
> 
> eta I called Dooney and the rep was helpful. My bag has already shipped but she says the green suede version is her favorite and I think I will most likely return this one and wait for a deal on the green suede lined one. She did say the leather on the outside was the same, and that the red cotton lined one had the same slouch as the green suede lined one. But the tassels on the USA one are trimmed in red while the green suede one's tassels are trimmed in green. The green trim sounds so much nicer to me for some reason.



Agreed. I already know that I'll prefer the green suede but I'm glad to hear that the leather and the slouch are the same. I'll make my final decision when they get here....[emoji3]


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> She's a beauty
> I also have this black one



Thanks.  The black has been a long quest full of many returns until I found a smooth one.



Purse Nut said:


> I used my Leather Therapy Restorer & Conditioner on my chestnut florentine satchel over a week & a half ago and she came out looking a richer chestnut color than before. I think the leather was on the dry side. She felt so much more supple afterwards.
> Really happy with the results.



I just Apple conditioned my new black one and am thrilled with results.  Will post a pic soon, but she came out super glossy and the feel changed too.



tracerx said:


> I also ordered a small natural made in the USA one yesterday. I have been admiring this style and the sale price seemed reasonable. But like you I am now thinking I should have held out for the one that has the green suede. Will probably call and see if I can cancel the order. I'm also worried that the small will be too large for me, but that's a separate issue lol.
> 
> eta I called Dooney and the rep was helpful. My bag has already shipped but she says the green suede version is her favorite and I think I will most likely return this one and wait for a deal on the green suede lined one. She did say the leather on the outside was the same, and that the red cotton lined one had the same slouch as the green suede lined one. But the tassels on the USA one are trimmed in red while the green suede one's tassels are trimmed in green. The green trim sounds so much nicer to me for some reason.



The small isn't as big as you may think and the mini rarely goes on sale (and is harder to get things in with the smaller opening).  If you like the look and price of the small you may be better off keeping it.


----------



## aerinha

I have never conditioned a bag before (too many tack cleaning memories lol) but she seemed a little dull. Pleased with the results. Very glossy and she is slick to the touch now. I wasn't going to do handles and tassels but the rest looked so good I did them too


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I have never conditioned a bag before (too many tack cleaning memories lol) but she seemed a little dull. Pleased with the results. Very glossy and she is slick to the touch now. I wasn't going to do handles and tassels but the rest looked so good I did them too
> 
> View attachment 3396405


Good job A. It looks great. Conditioner is magical


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Good job A. It looks great. Conditioner is magical


Thank you.  I wouldn't say she looked bad before but she came out so well after conditioning I feel bad I made her wait a couples days to look better


----------



## 70sSatchel

I just have to share with others who understand...this is my first Florentine Dooney! She is a mini satchel in black. I just can't believe how obsessed I am with this cute bag!! I've already used Apple Conditioner on her, per instructions by PcanTannedBty. (Thank you for your video on conditioning Florentine leather!) It really does make a difference in the feel of the leather, and I feel better knowing she has a little protection.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

70sSatchel said:


> I just have to share with others who understand...this is my first Florentine Dooney! She is a mini satchel in black. I just can't believe how obsessed I am with this cute bag!! I've already used Apple Conditioner on her, per instructions by PcanTannedBty. (Thank you for your video on conditioning Florentine leather!) It really does make a difference in the feel of the leather, and I feel better knowing she has a little protection.
> 
> View attachment 3398860


Looks beautiful! Enjoy your first Florentine!


----------



## 70sSatchel

Thank you Ihearthandbags4 and YankeeDooney! I have had some other nice bags in the past, but there is something about this one. I want it in every size and every color. I never thought I would be like this about a handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

70sSatchel said:


> Thank you Ihearthandbags4 and YankeeDooney! I have had some other nice bags in the past, but there is something about this one. I want it in every size and every color. I never thought I would be like this about a handbag.



You have come to the right place.   We understand.  And we are there with you.   When I find a style I like or a leather I like,  I want it in every color.  Your new black Florentine satchel is beautiful.   I love Flo in black,  I think it's very rich looking.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## 70sSatchel

I'd like to find a mini or small florentine satchel in crimson or bordeaux. Do you think there is a good chance that Dooney will make them again?


----------



## aerinha

70sSatchel said:


> I just have to share with others who understand...this is my first Florentine Dooney! She is a mini satchel in black. I just can't believe how obsessed I am with this cute bag!! I've already used Apple Conditioner on her, per instructions by PcanTannedBty. (Thank you for your video on conditioning Florentine leather!) It really does make a difference in the feel of the leather, and I feel better knowing she has a little protection.
> 
> View attachment 3398860



Very nice.  I love the mini.


----------



## aerinha

70sSatchel said:


> I'd like to find a mini or small florentine satchel in crimson or bordeaux. Do you think there is a good chance that Dooney will make them again?



They seem like they are cutting back on the satchels (I base this on the dwindling colors it comes in and its disappearance from QVC).  If you really want one, keep an eye on ebay.  Yes a lot of very beat up bags appear there, but you do get some beauties, or ones that become beauties with some conditioner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

70sSatchel said:


> I just have to share with others who understand...this is my first Florentine Dooney! She is a mini satchel in black. I just can't believe how obsessed I am with this cute bag!! I've already used Apple Conditioner on her, per instructions by PcanTannedBty. (Thank you for your video on conditioning Florentine leather!) It really does make a difference in the feel of the leather, and I feel better knowing she has a little protection.
> 
> View attachment 3398860


She's a beaut!   Congrats.


----------



## keishapie1973

tracerx said:


> I also ordered a small natural made in the USA one yesterday. I have been admiring this style and the sale price seemed reasonable. But like you I am now thinking I should have held out for the one that has the green suede. Will probably call and see if I can cancel the order. I'm also worried that the small will be too large for me, but that's a separate issue lol.
> 
> eta I called Dooney and the rep was helpful. My bag has already shipped but she says the green suede version is her favorite and I think I will most likely return this one and wait for a deal on the green suede lined one. She did say the leather on the outside was the same, and that the red cotton lined one had the same slouch as the green suede lined one. But the tassels on the USA one are trimmed in red while the green suede one's tassels are trimmed in green. The green trim sounds so much nicer to me for some reason.



Update: So, I received my natural flo. I really liked it but something felt off. I watched pecan tanned beauty's video comparing her small and medium natural flo's. Immediately, I noticed what was off. The leather is not nearly the same. Hers was thicker, more substantial. Mine seemed flimsy in comparison. It's going back. I'm going to order the original version from somewhere on sale.....


----------



## tracerx

Thanks for the update. I think I will end up doing the same, let us know if you spot a deal!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

70sSatchel said:


> I just have to share with others who understand...this is my first Florentine Dooney! She is a mini satchel in black. I just can't believe how obsessed I am with this cute bag!! I've already used Apple Conditioner on her, per instructions by PcanTannedBty. (Thank you for your video on conditioning Florentine leather!) It really does make a difference in the feel of the leather, and I feel better knowing she has a little protection.
> 
> View attachment 3398860



Ohhhh, she's gorgeous! Black in the Florentine is stunning. I have the big mama in this one. I'm glad you are happy with her. And Yes... The conditioner makes a difference without changing the color of the bag or making it greasy. Enjoy! [emoji2]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Ooh I miss my black florentine! My mom is currently borrowing it so I'll have to steal it back for a little bit [emoji16] 

Couple of pics of my beauty


----------



## MiaBorsa

Breadnbrie said:


> Ooh I miss my black florentine! My mom is currently borrowing it so I'll have to steal it back for a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pics of my beauty
> View attachment 3400979
> View attachment 3400982


Gorgeous bag, but not a florentine.   I believe that's a Dillen satchel, like this one...  (NMA)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-400-Doo...a502605&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171874890695


----------



## YankeeDooney

Breadnbrie said:


> Ooh I miss my black florentine! My mom is currently borrowing it so I'll have to steal it back for a little bit [emoji16]
> 
> Couple of pics of my beauty
> View attachment 3400979
> View attachment 3400982


I can understand why you miss it. It is gorgeous! Get that baby back!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Breadnbrie said:


> Ooh I miss my black florentine! My mom is currently borrowing it so I'll have to steal it back for a little bit [emoji16]
> 
> Couple of pics of my beauty
> View attachment 3400979
> View attachment 3400982



Love this... [emoji7]


----------



## Breadnbrie

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, but not a florentine.   I believe that's a Dillen satchel, like this one...  (NMA)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-400-Doo...a502605&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171874890695



Oh wow thanks I totally missed that! I bought it so long ago so I probably forgot the correct name. They look so similar!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh wow thanks I totally missed that! I bought it so long ago so I probably forgot the correct name. They look so similar!


They are very similar, and yours is beautiful.


----------



## tracerx

The good news is my small satchel florentine arrived a day earlier than expected. The bad news is I'm so disappointed. The leather on this bag has large deep wrinkles, about 5-6 that are just part of the leather. I am shocked they would send this bag out to customers! So I'm going to have to try to look at them in person, and that just isn't possible unless I'm traveling. So I guess I'm on a break until then. Such a bummer!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*tracerx*:  sorry your new arrival was a disappointment.  Florentine is a challenge to get without seeing it first.


----------



## ivdw

Oh dear, I'm now dreading receivinh my smaal Florentine...do you have a picture??


----------



## ivdw

Receiving and small....obviously!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ivdw*:  don't worry in advance.  I just received a medium raspberry Flo satchel from ILD and it was good....
no scratches or marks,  and smooth on the front and back.  There was a little pebbling on the sides,
but it didn't bother me.   I'm picky, really picky, when it comes to the quality of my handbags.  I've also gotten
several other Florentine  bags from ILD over the last year,  and they were all good.   But I've seen many Florentine
bags in the Dooney retail boutique and outlets that did not meet my standards.

Of course, everyone has different criteria and expectations. And price is a factor also....
full price... it better be perfect,  a big sale...maybe we can be more flexible.   Your bag may be a winner.


----------



## tracerx

ivdw: sorry the bag was so bad I boxed it up immediately and it's on the way back. I wish I would have examined the size and functionality better before boxing it up. I may have a chance to visit a store in about a month so I will do more research then. I think I just got a rare one and I assume most are much better. I am sure you will have better luck!


----------



## ivdw

I hope so too! I'm in Europe so it will be another week. Will let you guys know, thanks for your words!


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey all, I have one Florentine, twist hobo in Chestnut, and awaiting my Logan in Natural. I was looking over my Flo last night and I see a spot about the size of a pencil eraser, darker (I guess patina?) Its near where the little snap on the inside pocket sits. Maybe how I was stuffing her, not sure where it came from. Since this is my first Flo (I have pebble grain in all my other bags), will this patina even out? I am trying not to freak out, lol. I am hoping after reading other posts and threads that this will even out... but not sure


----------



## aerinha

I give a lot of attention on here to my flo satchels but in rearranging my bag storage system (disaster) I saw my gray flo medium pocket satchel and was reminded how much I like this style. Much less bulky than the rounded bottom satchel and no smile to contend with for getting in/out. I think I need to work on getting more of these


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I give a lot of attention on here to my flo satchels but in rearranging my bag storage system (disaster) I saw my gray flo medium pocket satchel and was reminded how much I like this style. Much less bulky than the rounded bottom satchel and no smile to contend with for getting in/out. I think I need to work on getting more of these
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417061


I love your grey Flo pocket satchel.   I agree, it's easier to use then the other style satchel and I think the style is very sharp looking.   For me, though,  I find it a little small for everyday use.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love your grey Flo pocket satchel.   I agree, it's easier to use then the other style satchel and I think the style is very sharp looking.   For me, though,  I find it a little small for everyday use.



I carry very little so it gives me plenty of space.  For work I carry a big tote that has the extras: umbrella, lunch, static guard, water and my purse rides along inside it.  Once I finished college I found The smaller purse inside a backpack that had other stuff in it that I might need habit was impossible to break when I went to work


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have a couple of those pocket satchels (t'moro and ivy), and I agree that they are a great size and really cute.   I need to get mine out and use them; maybe this fall.        Your gray is gorgeous.


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> I give a lot of attention on here to my flo satchels but in rearranging my bag storage system (disaster) I saw my gray flo medium pocket satchel and was reminded how much I like this style. Much less bulky than the rounded bottom satchel and no smile to contend with for getting in/out. I think I need to work on getting more of these
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417061




I have four in this style. I have two of the pocket clutches also.  Your bag is very pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My handbags seem more crowded since I am carrying a Dooney cosmetic case, which is a bit larger than my older cosmetic case.  I also carry an eye glass case,  although it's soft sided, not a big hard case.  Add in a wallet, and the handbag gets full quickly.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> My handbags seem more crowded since I am carrying a Dooney cosmetic case, which is a bit larger than my older cosmetic case.  I also carry an eye glass case,  although it's soft sided, not a big hard case.  Add in a wallet, and the handbag gets full quickly.


I have the same exact problem. I have two ostrich bags in this style but they are so cramped for me. But, I love them anyway.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a couple of those pocket satchels (t'moro and ivy), and I agree that they are a great size and really cute.   I need to get mine out and use them; maybe this fall.        Your gray is gorgeous.



Thanks.  I got her at Macy's on my way to do a return and spotted her on the discount rack as I went to customer service.  Someone else had brought her back and it was love at first sight.  



Trudysmom said:


> I have four in this style. I have two of the pocket clutches also.  Your bag is very pretty.



I love the light blue in the right.  Is that turquoise?


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  I got her at Macy's on my way to do a return and spotted her on the discount rack as I went to customer service.  Someone else had brought her back and it was love at first sight.


 Wow, Macy's is where I saw this same bag. I admired it then and now. Very pretty. I always liked the look of the maroon edge seal against the grey.


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  I got her at Macy's on my way to do a return and spotted her on the discount rack as I went to customer service.  Someone else had brought her back and it was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the light blue in the right.  Is that turquoise?


Yes, it is turquoise.


----------



## ivdw

Loving my new satchel!


----------



## keishapie1973

ivdw said:


> Loving my new satchel!
> View attachment 3422342



It's a beauty. My natural flo is "out for delivery" now. I'm very excited.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ivdw said:


> Loving my new satchel!
> View attachment 3422342


She's lovely.   Enjoy.  Pool looks very inviting too.


----------



## Trudysmom

ivdw said:


> Loving my new satchel!
> View attachment 3422342


Very pretty bag.


----------



## momjules

Love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Joining with my "new to me" small natural flo....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Crossbody.....[emoji3]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining with my "new to me" small natural flo....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3423220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423222


Your 'new' Flo looks beautiful.  She was well cared for.


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your 'new' Flo looks beautiful.  She was well cared for.



Thank you. She was a little dry and very pebbled. I treated her with Apple conditioner and stain protection. It helped....


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining with my "new to me" small natural flo....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3423220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423222


Very nice


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining with my "new to me" small natural flo....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3423220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423222


She's a beauty!!   Congrats.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Very nice





MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty!!   Congrats.



Thanks!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> I give a lot of attention on here to my flo satchels but in rearranging my bag storage system (disaster) I saw my gray flo medium pocket satchel and was reminded how much I like this style. Much less bulky than the rounded bottom satchel and no smile to contend with for getting in/out. I think I need to work on getting more of these
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417061



Stunning!!!!


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> I give a lot of attention on here to my flo satchels but in rearranging my bag storage system (disaster) I saw my gray flo medium pocket satchel and was reminded how much I like this style. Much less bulky than the rounded bottom satchel and no smile to contend with for getting in/out. I think I need to work on getting more of these
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417061



That's a beautiful bag. I don't have a grey Dooney yet. Does that bag hold more than it looks?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> That's a beautiful bag. I don't have a grey Dooney yet. Does that bag hold more than it looks?


MJ:  I find the Flo medium pocket satchel to be small.  The base is narrow, at least compared to even the mini satchel.  And the height is deceptive because the zipper is set low.  It's a beautiful handbag,  but I find it holds less than the mini Flo satchel.


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> That's a beautiful bag. I don't have a grey Dooney yet. Does that bag hold more than it looks?



In the main compartment it holds an iphone 6, pocket pack of tissues, 3 oz bottle of lotion, my wallet (2.5" thick and 4" long), band aid holder and small bottle of hand sanitizer.  I can also get a 16 oz bottle of water in there and the front pocket can hold things too.  It won't hold as much as the mini satchel, but it holds enough for me and has easier access.


----------



## Suzwhat

keishapie1973 said:


> Crossbody.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3423226



This bag is beautiful and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

After watching several Dooney shows this weekend on Q,  I'm becoming obsessed with the natural color Florentine leather.  I have this color in my collection,  but never seem to reach for it.   Now,  I want more.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> After watching several Dooney shows this weekend on Q,  I'm becoming obsessed with the natural color Florentine leather.  I have this color in my collection,  but never seem to reach for it.   Now,  I want more.


I do not have a natural bag yet. I have yet to find one that looks good but I would love to find at least one. Pecan has been so fortunate to find beautiful bags at her outlet. Look at how gorgeous these bags look. I almost never see anything this smooth or flawless at the outlet.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I do not have a natural bag yet. I have yet to find one that looks good but I would love to find at least one. Pecan has been so fortunate to find beautiful bags at her outlet. Look at how gorgeous these bags look. I almost never see anything this smooth or flawless at the outlet.




My tmoro is that smooth.  I got it off ebay from Q return seller.  My mini natural is smooth but not as smooth as hers.  It came from Lord and Taylor luck of the draw


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> My tmoro is that smooth.  I got it off ebay from Q return seller.  My mini natural is smooth but not as smooth as hers.  It came from Lord and Taylor luck of the draw


My twist hobo in chestnut is smooth, and I can not take credit for that, lol. Hubby bought it at the outlet for Christmas. I love it. I sort of forgot how much I love it. I get so used to carrying my pebble grain, I start to forget. When I got it out, I just fell in love again. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

Here is my mini natural


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3427835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my mini natural


Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

I also love the florentine leather. I do not have a elephant bag in this leather. I think that color looks different in florentine. I'll be on the lookout for this color.


----------



## acdrager

Florentine ladies, I have a question. I've wanted the flo satchel in chestnut forever. I think I'm finally ready to go for it. But I'm wondering if the small will fit my Erin Condren planner. I don't always carry it with me, but like the option to. I don't live near a store to test it out in person. Thoughts?


----------



## YankeeDooney

acdrager said:


> Florentine ladies, I have a question. I've wanted the flo satchel in chestnut forever. I think I'm finally ready to go for it. But I'm wondering if the small will fit my Erin Condren planner. I don't always carry it with me, but like the option to. I don't live near a store to test it out in person. Thoughts?


What are the dimensions of the planner?


----------



## acdrager

YankeeDooney said:


> What are the dimensions of the planner?


8.25x9.25 and about 1.5 inch think


----------



## YankeeDooney

acdrager said:


> 8.25x9.25 and about 1.5 inch think



I don't think it will work to your liking. I just tried to fit my iPad with a case into the bag  ( 9.5 x 7.5 x 1 inch) and it was a struggle with the bag empty. Too much wrestling to get it in and out so I would say no.


----------



## aerinha

acdrager said:


> Florentine ladies, I have a question. I've wanted the flo satchel in chestnut forever. I think I'm finally ready to go for it. But I'm wondering if the small will fit my Erin Condren planner. I don't always carry it with me, but like the option to. I don't live near a store to test it out in person. Thoughts?



With my minimal daily stuff, I did get a pair of size 9 flats wrapped in a plastic bag in my small satchel without damage to shoe or purse.


----------



## Trudysmom

acdrager said:


> Florentine ladies, I have a question. I've wanted the flo satchel in chestnut forever. I think I'm finally ready to go for it. But I'm wondering if the small will fit my Erin Condren planner. I don't always carry it with me, but like the option to. I don't live near a store to test it out in person. Thoughts?



I am going to use my LV GM planner when the new year begins. It is the same size. I use a small LV planner in my bags. I wanted to get photos so I put the EC planner next to one of my size small Florentine satchels. It was able to go in and stand up but putting it on the side was not easy.  The fit was tight. The top opening is a bit small  also.








Here are my large and small LV planners. The small fits great in my bags.


----------



## acdrager

Trudysmom said:


> I am going to use my LV GM planner when the new year begins. It is the same size. I use a small LV planner in my bags. I wanted to get photos so I put the EC planner next to one of my size small Florentine satchels. It was able to go in and stand up but putting it on the side was not easy.  The fit was tight. The top opening is a bit small  also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my large and small LV planners. The small fits great in my bags.


Thank you. That's super helpful. I don't think small will work . I'm worried about the weight of the medium. I want to option to wear cross body. Ugh. Decisions! Does anyone wear medium cross body. Thoughts?


----------



## aerinha

Small satchel in chestnut



	

		
			
		

		
	
 New tmoro medium pocket tote.


----------



## aerinha

YD made a good point about natural bags often turning up battered (the ones at my Macy's almost put me off the color forever).  Having found a second awesome tmoro florentine bag, I am curious if anyone ever finds pebbled tmoror?

All the white and tan seem pebbled, the other colors are hit or miss, yet every tmoro seems to be smooth and glossy.  Ironically on most pebbled bags the duck is smooth, but on my new pocket satchel the bag is smooth and the duck is pebbled.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

If I get a pebbled Flo she is going right back to the seller.  These are not my bags in the pic below but the difference is HUGE in my opinion:


----------



## Stephg

Hi all, does anyone know where I can find a replacement strap for a florentine satchel? Found a lovely bag for a good price on eBay but it's missing the strap, bag is black so I could always find a generic strap if needed but would rather the actual one. Anyone know?


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Hi all, does anyone know where I can find a replacement strap for a florentine satchel? Found a lovely bag for a good price on eBay but it's missing the strap, bag is black so I could always find a generic strap if needed but would rather the actual one. Anyone know?



You should be able to get one from Dooney.com but it will probably be between $45-60. Last summer I called for a replacement strap foe a zip zip and it was $46.


----------



## Stephg

MrsKC said:


> You should be able to get one from Dooney.com but it will probably be between $45-60. Last summer I called for a replacement strap foe a zip zip and it was $46.



Thank you


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, Macy's is where I saw this same bag. I admired it then and now. Very pretty. I always liked the look of the maroon edge seal against the grey.



YD check your PMs, a bag we discussed as being sold out popped up!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> YD check your PMs, a bag we discussed as being sold out popped up!


Got it! Thank You!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  fess up.   Which handbag did you order?


----------



## Stephg

Ahh just snagged a medium black florentine satchel for super cheap. Barely used great condition said the seller. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  fess up.   Which handbag did you order?


I ordered the Strawberry Medium Flo.  No doubt it was a return so we shall see what shows up at my door this time. I did order and return the Taupe Med. Flo. Not happy with the color nor condition. I am tired of paying good money (as opposed to bad money?) for bags that I have to rehab. So this one will be the last Flo I order online....most likely. I would rather have an SA check it for me or see it myself instead of playing luck of the draw from a warehouse. The last 3 bags I have purchased have had an issue with condition or delivery/packing. Enough already. I wonder if strawberry will send me over the edge? I will post some pics of the Taupe later on in case anyone was interested in that color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> Ahh just snagged a medium black florentine satchel for super cheap. Barely used great condition said the seller. Can't wait to get it!!!



Yay! But your tagline breaks me up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*stephg:*  hope you love your new Florentine handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  hope your strawberry Flo medium satchel is perfect.


----------



## Stephg

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay! But your tagline breaks me up.



Hahaha! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *stephg:*  hope you love your new Florentine handbag.



So excited! I needed a nice black bag.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered the Strawberry Medium Flo.  No doubt it was a return so we shall see what shows up at my door this time. I did order and return the Taupe Med. Flo. Not happy with the color nor condition. I am tired of paying good money (as opposed to bad money?) for bags that I have to rehab. So this one will be the last Flo I order online....most likely. I would rather have an SA check it for me or see it myself instead of playing luck of the draw from a warehouse. The last 3 bags I have purchased have had an issue with condition or delivery/packing. Enough already. I wonder if strawberry will send me over the edge? I will post some pics of the Taupe later on in case anyone was interested in that color.



The regulare Dooney site had strawberry for $299 at the same time so yours might not be a return.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered the Strawberry Medium Flo.  No doubt it was a return so we shall see what shows up at my door this time. I did order and return the Taupe Med. Flo. Not happy with the color nor condition. I am tired of paying good money (as opposed to bad money?) for bags that I have to rehab. So this one will be the last Flo I order online....most likely. I would rather have an SA check it for me or see it myself instead of playing luck of the draw from a warehouse. The last 3 bags I have purchased have had an issue with condition or delivery/packing. Enough already. I wonder if strawberry will send me over the edge? I will post some pics of the Taupe later on in case anyone was interested in that color.


Here is the Taupe in case anyone is interested. It did not look Taupe to me....more brown. The bag color to me looked like Chestnut that went bad. The streaking on the front almost looked like color transfer but I know it was the color application process. Lots of small marks and indentations on the bag and some scuffs on one of the straps that looked odd. I just did not have the energy once again to attempt to rub them out. I know to some these may be minor but to each her own, right? Anyway, I don't regret sending it back. I have seen other Taupe bags that I thought were lovely. This did not hit the mark for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I've seen 'lines' like that on other Florentine handbags,  straight out of the plastic in the Dooney retail boutique.  It seems that the color application process doesn't always 'take' in some pores of the leather.  But clearly the taupe did not make your heart sing,  and I understand,  the color isn't for me either.   So you did the right thing returning it.   I hope you love your strawberry Flo.


----------



## swags

I think its best to see the Florentine before purchasing. Toledo too.  I got my Florentine bag on ebay so I could see exactly what I was getting. I did not want a pebbled or streaking one. I had to send two Toledos back to the Q last year because they did not look good.


----------



## aerinha

swags said:


> I think its best to see the Florentine before purchasing. Toledo too.  I got my Florentine bag on ebay so I could see exactly what I was getting. I did not want a pebbled or streaking one. I had to send two Toledos back to the Q last year because they did not look good.



Most of my florentines came from ebay because I could pick them.  Three I picked in person at Macys or an outlet.  One I lucked into from Lord and Taylor, but a second from there was awful so back it went.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Taupe in case anyone is interested. It did not look Taupe to me....more brown. The bag color to me looked like Chestnut that went bad. The streaking on the front almost looked like color transfer but I know it was the color application process. Lots of small marks and indentations on the bag and some scuffs on one of the straps that looked odd. I just did not have the energy once again to attempt to rub them out. I know to some these may be minor but to each her own, right? Anyway, I don't regret sending it back. I have seen other Taupe bags that I thought were lovely. This did not hit the mark for me.
> View attachment 3438346
> View attachment 3438347
> View attachment 3438348



My medium taupe flo that I received from ILD looked just like that. I packed it right up and sent it back. I think I'll be making a trip to my outlet soon to pick one out in person. It's too expensive to continue returning bags....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> My medium taupe flo that I received from ILD looked just like that. I packed it right up and sent it back. I think I'll be making a trip to my outlet soon to pick one out in person. It's too expensive to continue returning bags....


Been following but havent posted yet  I do get a little frustrated that we have to pay shipping to return something. Many retailers (amazon and macys at least) give free return shipping so that if the customer isn't happy they can send the order back. When it comes to bags that may not be consistent, I think Dooney and ILD should give free return shipping. First world problem I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered the Strawberry Medium Flo.  No doubt it was a return so we shall see what shows up at my door this time.


Looked what showed up yesterday...ordered late Thursday night. This has been the quickest delivery ever from ILD. As I suspected, Strawberry Flo was clearly a returned item since it showed up in the dust bag minus some packing inside. The dust bag was sealed inside a plastic bag. I was naturally concerned as to what was awaiting me. To my surprise the bag looks pretty good. Fairly smooth with slight pebbling on sides. The logo however is sewn on crooked. Not horrible but noticeable...to my eagle eyes. Let's talk about the color. I was rather shocked when I opened the bag. It almost looked florescent. Maybe I need to need get used to it a bit. (Does the color look right to those of you that have Strawberry?) I need to do some purse posing with this one to see if it is a keeper. My favorite part is the dark whip stitching against the color. I have to laugh over my quest for strawberry which turned out not to be love at first sight. Maybe I will have a delayed reaction. Another decision to make. Here are some pics. (BTW, thanks to Aerinha for alerting me that the bag was available again on ILD!)


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Looked what showed up yesterday...ordered late Thursday night. This has been the quickest delivery ever from ILD. As I suspected, Strawberry Flo was clearly a returned item since it showed up in the dust bag minus some packing inside. The dust bag was sealed inside a plastic bag. I was naturally concerned as to what was awaiting me. To my surprise the bag looks pretty good. Fairly smooth with slight pebbling on sides. The logo however is sewn on crooked. Not horrible but noticeable...to my eagle eyes. Let's talk about the color. I was rather shocked when I opened the bag. It almost looked florescent. Maybe I need to need get used to it a bit. (Does the color look right to those of you that have Strawberry?) I need to do some purse posing with this one to see if it is a keeper. My favorite part is the dark whip stitching against the color. I have to laugh over my quest for strawberry which turned out not to be love at first sight. Maybe I will have a delayed reaction. Another decision to make. Here are some pics. (BTW, thanks to Aerinha for alerting me that the bag was available again on ILD!)
> View attachment 3439607
> View attachment 3439608
> View attachment 3439609
> View attachment 3439610
> View attachment 3439611
> View attachment 3439612



Glad to help, I love the hunt 

I think she looks great, but do not have a strawberry to compare her to.  On my screen she looks the same as other strawberry bag pics.


----------



## MKB0925

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining with my "new to me" small natural flo....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3423220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423222



Love it and looks great on you! Natural is the perfect neutral!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Looked what showed up yesterday...ordered late Thursday night. This has been the quickest delivery ever from ILD. As I suspected, Strawberry Flo was clearly a returned item since it showed up in the dust bag minus some packing inside. The dust bag was sealed inside a plastic bag. I was naturally concerned as to what was awaiting me. To my surprise the bag looks pretty good. Fairly smooth with slight pebbling on sides. The logo however is sewn on crooked. Not horrible but noticeable...to my eagle eyes. Let's talk about the color. I was rather shocked when I opened the bag. It almost looked florescent. Maybe I need to need get used to it a bit. (Does the color look right to those of you that have Strawberry?) I need to do some purse posing with this one to see if it is a keeper. My favorite part is the dark whip stitching against the color. I have to laugh over my quest for strawberry which turned out not to be love at first sight. Maybe I will have a delayed reaction. Another decision to make. Here are some pics. (BTW, thanks to Aerinha for alerting me that the bag was available again on ILD!)
> View attachment 3439607
> View attachment 3439608
> View attachment 3439609
> View attachment 3439610
> View attachment 3439611
> View attachment 3439612



She looks very smooth. I don't have strawberry so I can't comment on the color. 
About the logo--could it be the bag is stuffed uneven giving the appearance the logo is uneven. ...or is it really uneven?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  the color is exactly what I expected it to look like.  And yes, it's bright, but it's beautiful.  Bag looks great.  I don't know if I would have noticed the logo,  but I can see what is bothering you.  I don't know if this will be obvious when the bag is unstuffed and just filled with your things.   Only you can decide if it will be annoying to you.  The leather looks smooth and even.   Let us know what you decide.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Looked what showed up yesterday...ordered late Thursday night. This has been the quickest delivery ever from ILD. As I suspected, Strawberry Flo was clearly a returned item since it showed up in the dust bag minus some packing inside. The dust bag was sealed inside a plastic bag. I was naturally concerned as to what was awaiting me. To my surprise the bag looks pretty good. Fairly smooth with slight pebbling on sides. The logo however is sewn on crooked. Not horrible but noticeable...to my eagle eyes. Let's talk about the color. I was rather shocked when I opened the bag. It almost looked florescent. Maybe I need to need get used to it a bit. (Does the color look right to those of you that have Strawberry?) I need to do some purse posing with this one to see if it is a keeper. My favorite part is the dark whip stitching against the color. I have to laugh over my quest for strawberry which turned out not to be love at first sight. Maybe I will have a delayed reaction. Another decision to make. Here are some pics. (BTW, thanks to Aerinha for alerting me that the bag was available again on ILD!)
> View attachment 3439607
> View attachment 3439608
> View attachment 3439609
> View attachment 3439610
> View attachment 3439611
> View attachment 3439612


Yep, she's strawberry.       So smooth and gorgeous.   Did you unstuff her and make sure the logo is crooked?   I don't think I would have noticed the logo if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Looked what showed up yesterday...ordered late Thursday night. This has been the quickest delivery ever from ILD. As I suspected, Strawberry Flo was clearly a returned item since it showed up in the dust bag minus some packing inside. The dust bag was sealed inside a plastic bag. I was naturally concerned as to what was awaiting me. To my surprise the bag looks pretty good. Fairly smooth with slight pebbling on sides. The logo however is sewn on crooked. Not horrible but noticeable...to my eagle eyes. Let's talk about the color. I was rather shocked when I opened the bag. It almost looked florescent. Maybe I need to need get used to it a bit. (Does the color look right to those of you that have Strawberry?) I need to do some purse posing with this one to see if it is a keeper. My favorite part is the dark whip stitching against the color. I have to laugh over my quest for strawberry which turned out not to be love at first sight. Maybe I will have a delayed reaction. Another decision to make. Here are some pics. (BTW, thanks to Aerinha for alerting me that the bag was available again on ILD!)
> View attachment 3439607
> View attachment 3439608
> View attachment 3439609
> View attachment 3439610
> View attachment 3439611
> View attachment 3439612



Yes, yours is beautiful. I can't tell that the logo is crooked....


----------



## Stephg

My new to me small flo in natural (?) New to dooney, fell in love with the style when I came across it. A bit rougher shape then the seller said, but overall good.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> My new to me small flo in natural (?) New to dooney, fell in love with the style when I came across it. A bit rougher shape then the seller said, but overall good.
> 
> View attachment 3440529


Yes, it's natural.   Enjoy your new Dooney.   Is that a small satchel or a different size?


----------



## Stephg

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes, it's natural.   Enjoy your new Dooney.   Is that a small satchel or a different size?



It's a small, I just measured it  Not a bad size, I have a medium on the way too . Came across some great deals on eBay lately.


----------



## aerinha

I posted this in the deal chat thread too, but anyone who is looking to snag a pastel colored satchel should watch the ILD store on Amazon and ebay.  They don't seem to be updating their own site, but Amazon had the small in navy, salmon, turquoise, dusty blue, natural, black and brown.  They also had the medium on ebay and Amazon in raspberry and strawberry.


----------



## aerinha

Stephg said:


> It's a small, I just measured it  Not a bad size, I have a medium on the way too . Came across some great deals on eBay lately.



I have gotten really lucky with cheap florentine purchases on ebay too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I posted this in the deal chat thread too, but anyone who is looking to snag a pastel colored satchel should watch the ILD store on Amazon and ebay.  They don't seem to be updating their own site, but Amazon had the small in navy, salmon, turquoise, dusty blue, natural, black and brown.  They also had the medium on ebay and Amazon in raspberry and strawberry.


All gone now.  I would have ordered the dusty blue if I'd seen it earlier.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> All gone now.  I would have ordered the dusty blue if I'd seen it earlier.



I looked a hour or so ago and they still had the salmon on Amazon and Ebay if that is one you wanted.  I double checked with them that I was getting the right color because it didn't turn up on the order and the picture with it was natural.  But they claim all is right.


----------



## aerinha

How long ago were the bone satchels out?  Would like one but don't know if callin is worth it or if ebay is my only hope.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> How long ago were the bone satchels out?  Would like one but don't know if callin is worth it or if ebay is my only hope.



Bone has been gone a couple years ago. Your best bet now is the Bay or other selling sites. [emoji20]


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bone has been gone a couple years ago. Your best bet now is the Bay or other selling sites. [emoji20]



Thank you.  I know someone here found one at an outlet recently so I wasn't sure.  My long break from Dooney now has me chasing


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Thank you.  I know someone here found one at an outlet recently so I wasn't sure.  My long break from Dooney now has me chasing



Hummm... Oh ok. I haven't seen them there in a couple years. I see White with Natural Trim but not Bone. I wonder if it was during the Sample Sale.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummm... Oh ok. I haven't seen them there in a couple years. I see White with Natural Trim but not Bone. I wonder if it was during the Sample Sale.



Found the post  10572 from the mini reveal thread had a bone outlet find


----------



## aerinha

Took some plastic free pics of my be medium raspberry satchel. She is stuffed full of packing. 




Back has some light texture



 Outside she glows. Excuse my arm


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Took some plastic free pics of my be medium raspberry satchel. She is stuffed full of packing.
> 
> View attachment 3444131
> 
> 
> Back has some light texture
> 
> View attachment 3444133
> 
> Outside she glows. Excuse my arm
> 
> View attachment 3444135



It is beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> It is beautiful!!!! Congrats!


Thanks.  I need to learn to take better purse pics like people here do


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Took some plastic free pics of my be medium raspberry satchel. She is stuffed full of packing.
> 
> View attachment 3444131
> 
> 
> Back has some light texture
> 
> View attachment 3444133
> 
> Outside she glows. Excuse my arm
> 
> View attachment 3444135


Enjoy your new raspberry satchel.  She is beautiful.  I just love that color.


----------



## aerinha

My new to me bone satchel size small from eBay. Doesn't look like she was carried. 




She is not this ivory in person and the gloss is not present, she is matte but not dry which I love. 

Monday there will be another bone satchel (long story) that might be a mini. 

I adore today's arrival. I really couldn't ask for more from a florentine let alone a used bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> My new to me bone satchel size small from eBay. Doesn't look like she was carried.
> 
> View attachment 3451067
> 
> 
> She is not this ivory in person and the gloss is not present, she is matte but not dry which I love.
> 
> Monday there will be another bone satchel (long story) that might be a mini.
> 
> I adore today's arrival. I really couldn't ask for more from a florentine let alone a used bag.


Great find!!! Shes beautiful! !

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My new to me bone satchel size small from eBay. Doesn't look like she was carried.
> 
> View attachment 3451067
> 
> 
> She is not this ivory in person and the gloss is not present, she is matte but not dry which I love.
> 
> Monday there will be another bone satchel (long story) that might be a mini.
> 
> I adore today's arrival. I really couldn't ask for more from a florentine let alone a used bag.


Looks like a real winner.  Congratulations and enjoy carrying her.   My bone Flo satchel is matte too
and I love the finish.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Great find!!! Shes beautiful! !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like a real winner.  Congratulations and enjoy carrying her.   My bone Flo satchel is matte too
> and I love the finish.



She is very light too. I don't name bags but I keep referring to her a Miss Marshmallow.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like a real winner.  Congratulations and enjoy carrying her.   My bone Flo satchel is matte too
> and I love the finish.


Did you do anything to protect yours?  If not how is she holding up?


----------



## aerinha

I bought the fuchsia fuzzy for my black bags but tried her on my fuchsia mini and ocean small satchels


----------



## aerinha

My ocean flo was an eBay buy that was supposedly NWT...I doubt that due to some speckling like she took some rain or perfume but I liked it so I kept it. Last night I decided to condition her to see if the spots would blend. 

Before



After:  they are less noticeable but still there. It looks like I dyed her darker but it is just Apple



Before



After:  she looks brighter blue and the crease is less noticeable 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Later I will post sunlight before and after. Am happy with the results


----------



## aerinha

Before 




After


----------



## aerinha

Miss Marshmallow wanted to pose too


----------



## Stephg

aerinha said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 3451760
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 3451761





aerinha said:


> Miss Marshmallow wanted to pose too
> View attachment 3451764



Gorgeous bags! That blue is amazing [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

Adding my new to me black small florentine to the clubhouse. Never carried and no marks or pebbling. She is beautiful, a great eBay find.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Did you do anything to protect yours?  If not how is she holding up?


No,  I don't use any protectant.   I baby the bag when I use it.  I am concerned about dirt and stains,  but I'm afraid to apply anything.   I don't condition any of my handbags when they are new.   Sometimes,  after a few years,  I will use Mink Oil (which is a solid paste) to moisturize the leather.   But when they are new,  I'm concerned about affecting the dye color and evenness.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 3451760
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 3451761


I like her after the conditioner, she looks shiny and more rich in color,  beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Did you do anything to protect yours?  If not how is she holding up?


I use the Apple conditioner on my Flo twist hobo, she is almost a year old. It really helped soften her a bit to the touch but she still has her shape. She is in chestnut,  so she is dark. I have wondered how the light leathers would take the conditioner.

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> No,  I don't use any protectant.   I baby the bag when I use it.  I am concerned about dirt and stains,  but I'm afraid to apply anything.   I don't condition any of my handbags when they are new.   Sometimes,  after a few years,  I will use Mink Oil (which is a solid paste) to moisturize the leather.   But when they are new,  I'm concerned about affecting the dye color and evenness.



Though I recently posted about conditioning a few of my new to me bags, I typically don't touch my actually new bags with anything.  In a video Pecan mentioned putting something on her bone satchel to protect it.  I don't want to do anything to mar the matte finish though.



BadWolf10 said:


> I like her after the conditioner, she looks shiny and more rich in color,  beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



It made a big difference, which is funny becausr i thought she was glossy before.


----------



## aerinha

Colors!  We have colors in the new Toscana florentine line people


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Colors!  We have colors in the new Toscana florentine line people


Yes!!!!  Very tempting.


----------



## momjules

Seems old now but I've saved my large zip Barlow for the day after Labor Day. Yah!


----------



## Brendutch

Hello! Here are my beauties:


----------



## YankeeDooney

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3458930
> View attachment 3458931
> View attachment 3458932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here are my beauties:


They are all beautiful! OMG that bone florentine satchel is on my "holy grail" list to find.


----------



## MaryBel

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3458930
> View attachment 3458931
> View attachment 3458932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here are my beauties:


Gorgeous beauties!


----------



## aerinha

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3458930
> View attachment 3458931
> View attachment 3458932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here are my beauties:



Love that bone satchel. Is it the mini or the small?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3458930
> View attachment 3458931
> View attachment 3458932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here are my beauties:


Great collection of Florentine handbags.   I hope you are enjoying them.


----------



## Brendutch

YankeeDooney said:


> They are all beautiful! OMG that bone florentine satchel is on my "holy grail" list to find.


Thank you! I hope you find it.



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous beauties!


Thank you!



aerinha said:


> Love that bone satchel. Is it the mini or the small?


It is the mini. A little too small for what I carry, but It is so cute!


lavenderjunkie said:


> Great collection of Florentine handbags.   I hope you are enjoying them.


Thank you. I have QVC to blame, although I bought them in the Dooney site with 30% discount. I usualy wait for Black Friday or the Twelve Days of Dooney.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hi, happy Labor Day! I have a question for all you experts. I have a large Florentine satchel in moss that i love.....but never wear because it seems to be so hard to get in and out of because the short handles seem to always in the way, they seem about the same height as the bag when it's open! Am I missing something? Do you all have any tricks? Or maybe I'm the only one it bothers?!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hobbsy said:


> Hi, happy Labor Day! I have a question for all you experts. I have a large Florentine satchel in moss that i love.....but never wear because it seems to be so hard to get in and out of because the short handles seem to always in the way, they seem about the same height as the bag when it's open! Am I missing something? Do you all have any tricks? Or maybe I'm the only one it bothers?!!


Try folding the handles down when you open the zipper to get into the bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Try folding the handles down when you open the zipper to get into the bag.


Ok, will try. I just love the bag, especially the color. I want to use it more.


----------



## Stephg

Hey ladies, I'm still fairly new to Dooney bags so maybe I'm missing something here .... I have a small black flo and a small natural flo - the shoulder strap of the black is 1.5" longer then the natural. Am I losing my mind?


----------



## Brendutch

YankeeDooney said:


> They are all beautiful! OMG that bone florentine satchel is on my "holy grail" list to find.


Hi! The small satchel in bone is available for pre order in Dooney.com


----------



## YankeeDooney

Brendutch said:


> Hi! The small satchel in bone is available for pre order in Dooney.com


 Hi and thank you. I will have to wait for that. I refuse to pay full retail on most everything. Hopefully I will find it at a better price someday.


----------



## aerinha

Natural Barlow having her first outing.


----------



## Stephg

Does anyone have a small flo and a small stanwich? I'd like a visual on how small the stanwich is.


----------



## ivdw

HObbsy: I usually don't close the zipper, just fold the leather down to close it. Also, I carry it by the strap, which I doubled up so it is much shorter. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stephg said:


> Does anyone have a small flo and a small stanwich? I'd like a visual on how small the stanwich is.


Here ya go...


----------



## Stephg

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go...



Thank you so much


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Does anyone have a small flo and a small stanwich? I'd like a visual on how small the stanwich is.


When I was shopping (by phone) for a Stanwich,  I was told by the SA that the small Stanwich was considerably
smaller than the small Flo.  Be sure to check all dimensions, including the width of the base.  Also,  as I remember,
the SA said the small Stanwich tapered quite a bit at the top.


----------



## Stephg

lavenderjunkie said:


> When I was shopping (by phone) for a Stanwich,  I was told by the SA that the small Stanwich was considerably
> smaller than the small Flo.  Be sure to check all dimensions, including the width of the base.  Also,  as I remember,
> the SA said the small Stanwich tapered quite a bit at the top.



That's exactly what I'm worried about. I don't want to struggle to get things out. Though I'm sure hubby would love me to struggle to get my wallet out when I hit the mall! Thx for the info!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Natural Barlow having her first outing.
> 
> View attachment 3459955


 Ooooo, love that natural.


----------



## Hobbsy

ivdw said:


> HObbsy: I usually don't close the zipper, just fold the leather down to close it. Also, I carry it by the strap, which I doubled up so it is much shorter. Hope that makes sense...


I'm going to try that, thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> When I was shopping (by phone) for a Stanwich,  I was told by the SA that the small Stanwich was considerably
> smaller than the small Flo.  Be sure to check all dimensions, including the width of the base.  Also,  as I remember,
> the SA said the small Stanwich tapered quite a bit at the top.


As you can see from the pics I posted above, they are very close to the same size.


----------



## Stephg

MiaBorsa said:


> As you can see from the pics I posted above, they are very close to the same size.



Do you find it awkward to get things in and out of it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stephg said:


> Do you find it awkward to get things in and out of it?


Honestly, I find all of the "fold over zipper" top bags a little annoying.       To me it's about the same as the small satchel and can be a bit tight for a larger item such as a tablet.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I find all of the "fold over zipper" top bags a little annoying.       To me it's about the same as the small satchel and can be a bit tight for a larger item such as a tablet.


I totally agree about the fold over. Its the one think I do not like about my twist hobo,  and the reason I haven't purchased more of that style. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

aerinha said:


> Natural Barlow having her first outing.
> 
> View attachment 3459955


----------



## Purse Nut

Aerinha- love your bag! I ordered her from the Q yesterday! Can't wait to get her home!


----------



## aerinha

Purse Nut said:


> Aerinha- love your bag! I ordered her from the Q yesterday! Can't wait to get her home!



It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Purse Nut

Miss Barlow arrived today. Not sure if I'm keeping her. There are some stripes, not too bad, expected it. But she has some pebbling on one end and some surface scares on the hide. Not fingernail scratches. And some thread ends showing. Posting pics.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's pics.


----------



## Purse Nut

And a scrape in the edge.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> Miss Barlow arrived today. Not sure if I'm keeping her. There are some stripes, not too bad, expected it. But she has some pebbling on one end and some surface scares on the hide. Not fingernail scratches. And some thread ends showing. Posting pics.


Is she directly from Dooney or an ebay seller? That is very disappointing.... 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

Oh well, it's QVC right?!


----------



## Purse Nut

At least I can send it back as defective since QA missed the threads sticking out. 
I can't pull them out either. They're too short to cut off. 
Not sure if I'm going to exchange or return. [emoji53]


----------



## Purse Nut

BadWolf10 said:


> Is she directly from Dooney or an ebay seller? That is very disappointing....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



QVC. Sooo disappointing....


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> QVC. Sooo disappointing....


I'm so sorry you got one that has problems, I wonder if they can send a replacement or just return..... 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

She's going back. Maybe try again closer to the holidays. Might have new stock in by then.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Wow!  Your poor Barlow is a hot mess.  I, too, would return.  I hope you can find another.  Did you like the Barlow color and style?


----------



## keishapie1973

Joining again with my small Made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> She's going back. Maybe try again closer to the holidays. Might have new stock in by then.


Right decision for the price you paid it should be perfect.   We all accept some minor defects if we get a handbag for a big discount.  But full price handbags should be perfect.


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> Joining again with my small Made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471695



I had one in my cart and passed because I had had such bad luck with the US made ones.  Jealous!  But congrats.


----------



## aerinha

Does anyone have the side zip Toscana tote yet?  I was thinking of doing a trade in to get one but the measurements look like it is bigger than a large zippered Barlow.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> I had one in my cart and passed because I had had such bad luck with the US made ones.  Jealous!  But congrats.



Thank you!!! I've had some bad luck with my last 4 Dooney purchases, so I'm thrilled that this one worked out....


----------



## Purse Nut

LifeIsDucky said:


> Wow!  Your poor Barlow is a hot mess.  I, too, would return.  I hope you can find another.  Did you like the Barlow color and style?



Yes I loved the bag! It was hard to send back even though it had issues. I will definitely reorder at a later time. Loved the natural but I also want it in teal. Teal looks so gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Does anyone have the side zip Toscana tote yet?  I was thinking of doing a trade in to get one but the measurements look like it is bigger than a large zippered Barlow.


Did you check the QVC measurements?   They are usually more accurate than Dooney.      (Plus, you can see the video.   )


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you check the QVC measurements?   They are usually more accurate than Dooney.      (Plus, you can see the video.   )



I didn't think to check their measurments.


----------



## Julie Ann

Here's is my brand new mini Florentine Satchel. Color is natural. I posted a video of a size comparison video. I had a hard time figuring out just how big she was. I'm really happy with her


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3472028
> 
> Here's is my brand new mini Florentine Satchel. Color is natural. I posted a video of a size comparison video. I had a hard time figuring out just how big she was. I'm really happy with her



Enjoy your new Flo mini.  Love the color and I have a lot of Flo satchels in the size too.... it holds a good amount
because the base is wide.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3458930
> View attachment 3458931
> View attachment 3458932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here are my beauties:



Oh my... What beauties! Very nice! [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Ivy Florentine Clayton and Kingston...


----------



## YankeeDooney

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3472028
> 
> Here's is my brand new mini Florentine Satchel. Color is natural. I posted a video of a size comparison video. I had a hard time figuring out just how big she was. I'm really happy with her



Very nice of you to include the video Julie Ann. It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Florentine Clayton and Kingston...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473052


Love them. I need this color!!!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Florentine Clayton and Kingston...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473052



Love them GF!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  both beauties.


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Ivy Florentine Clayton and Kingston...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473052



I have both styles too and I prefer the Kingston. It became so comfortable to carry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I have both styles too and I prefer the Kingston. It became so *comfortable to carry.*


*
MJ:*  I love the look of the strap on the Kingston,  and it's lighter than the Clayton.  I have both styles too, but since I carry my bags in my hand.... the Clayton is more comfortable for me to carry with the round double handles.   Both are beautiful.


----------



## momjules

Florentine leather is what matters so any style works.


----------



## Rawren91

My small in natural. I didn't realize how dark mine has gotten until I saw others on here! Currently waiting and hopefully getting my mini vachetta in t moro from ups tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## momjules

It's beautiful


----------



## Rawren91

momjules said:


> It's beautiful


Thank you! I think so too.


----------



## aerinha

Rawren91 said:


> View attachment 3473394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small in natural. I didn't realize how dark mine has gotten until I saw others on here! Currently waiting and hopefully getting my mini vachetta in t moro from ups tomorrow. Fingers crossed.



Tmoroe florentine is gorgeous.


----------



## Brendutch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... What beauties! Very nice! [emoji2]


Oh, thank you! I love your You Tube videos! And your bags are gorgeous! I especially like the color.


----------



## Julie Ann

Here's a comparison photo of the large red stanwich and the mini Florentine Satchel. Doesn't look that much different.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Julie Ann said:


> View attachment 3474786
> View attachment 3474787
> 
> Here's a comparison photo of the large red stanwich and the mini Florentine Satchel. Doesn't look that much different.


Enjoy both your handbags.  The mini Flo satchel has a wide base,  so it holds more than most minis.   But I find the Stanwich to be much bigger.   Both are great handbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thought I would share some pics for the fall weather.


----------



## momjules

Love the fall colors


----------



## TaterTots

Everyone's Florentine bags look terrific. I conditioned all my flo bags today. Think I'll do a group shot for the clubhouse tomorrow.


----------



## aerinha

After a month of carrying my large zippered Barlow I wanted to report in.  It is a gorgeous bag.  Everyone at work would like to buy it off my arm (I often sell bags that fail to sell on ebay at work so they aren't totally out of line to ask for a spot on the waiting list lol).  I adore the small front and back magnet pockets for tossing in easy access items.  The straps stay on my shoulder, but I haven't tried it with a jacket yet as it is still fairly warm here.

 I usually show great care with all my bags, but as this one came preloved with corner rubs I have felt freer to be less careful with it.  I still shield it from rain and stuff but I worry less about other things.  Could also be that I paid so little for it too.  The leather has held up realy well and if anything has gotten more beautiful with this lack of care.  It seems less rigid than the flo in a lot of my satchels.  She is starting to patina and I love it. 

There are some negatives.  What I showed in my Sawyer pics is really all I carry and with that tiny bit, the Barlow is still so heavy that if I wear her for an hour or so, I find tiny burst capillaries under my bra strap at night and it does pull on my neck.  Every time I wish they had a Brenna version that had a crossbody strap and handles vs just shoulder wear.  If  I put her down, the handels fall over the pockets and make it hard to get in them without moving the handles.  Because I carry so little she does cave in now.  Also, the bottom sags down if I hang her on a hok and when on my shoulder under just the weight of my wallet.  Can't imagine what one stuffed fll does.

I had thought of trading her in for a Toscana tote, but it troubles me to lose such nice leather for what might be a pebbled disaster and to give up a bag with metal feet for one with hunks of plastic.  I debate between keeping her and selling her.


----------



## aerinha

My new raspberry Russel arrived today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> My new raspberry Russel arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 3478602


Ooooh, pretty.  I love the raspberry.


----------



## TaterTots

My Florentine Loves... I conditioned them yesterday.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, pretty.  I love the raspberry.



Thanks.  I can't wait to see your Sabrina.


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> My Florentine Loves... I conditioned them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478612


Beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks aerinha!


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> My Florentine Loves... I conditioned them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478612



Beautiful!!!


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you keishapie!


----------



## momjules

Your bags are beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> My Florentine Loves... I conditioned them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478612


They all look lovely and well cared for.   What do you use to condition the Florentines?


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> They all look lovely and well cared for.   What do you use to condition the Florentines?



I've always used Apple Brand conditioner LJ. It's always worked amazing for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My new raspberry Russel arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 3478602


Love the color.   Did you get the medium Russell or the larger one?


----------



## momjules

That outside pocket on that Russell bag is a real turn on!


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color.   Did you get the medium Russell or the larger one?



Tag says small.



momjules said:


> That outside pocket on that Russell bag is a real turn on!



I like an exterior pocket too.  Great for easy access items.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> My Florentine Loves... I conditioned them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478612


Love!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> My Florentine Loves... I conditioned them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478612


TT this bags are stunning! I love every one of them.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> TT this bags are stunning! I love every one of them.



Thanks YD!  My Bone Bristol is a little warmer then the pic shows. She has a little mellow yellow undertone to her


----------



## TaterTots

So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....

...........Backstory.............

I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute...... 

Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....




I mean she's close to Black..... right?


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....
> 
> ...........Backstory.............
> 
> I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute......
> 
> Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....
> 
> View attachment 3480303
> 
> 
> I mean she's close to Black..... right?


You picked a great bag TT. I have this and love the color!


----------



## TaterTots

[


YankeeDooney said:


> You picked a great bag TT. I have this and love the color!



I seen you had her YD!  Isn't she a stunning!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....
> 
> ...........Backstory.............
> 
> I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute......
> 
> Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....
> 
> View attachment 3480303
> 
> 
> I mean she's close to Black..... right?


*TT:*  beautiful bag and beautiful color.  A great addition to your handbag collection.   I hope you love it.   Some day you will find a black bag that sings to you (it's hard,  black absorbs light,  so it doesn't pop).   In the meantime,  you will have a lovely denim bag to wear.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  beautiful bag and beautiful color.  A great addition to your handbag collection.   I hope you love it.   Some day you will find a black bag that sings to you (it's hard,  black absorbs light,  so it doesn't pop).   In the meantime,  you will have a lovely denim bag to wear.



Thanks LJ!  And I believe I'll know the perfect Black bag when I see her. Me and her just haven't crossed paths yet.


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....
> 
> ...........Backstory.............
> 
> I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute......
> 
> Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....
> 
> View attachment 3480303
> 
> 
> I mean she's close to Black..... right?



She's a beauty!!!


----------



## momjules

TaterTots said:


> So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....
> 
> ...........Backstory.............
> 
> I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute......
> 
> Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....
> 
> View attachment 3480303
> 
> 
> I mean she's close to Black..... right?



She's so shiny looking. Love the color! Congrats to you!


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> She's a beauty!!!





momjules said:


> She's so shiny looking. Love the color! Congrats to you!



Thanks girls! I can't wait to get her [emoji3]


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....
> 
> ...........Backstory.............
> 
> I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute......
> 
> Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....
> 
> View attachment 3480303
> 
> 
> I mean she's close to Black..... right? [emoji3]


Oh I love this color!! So perfect!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I love this color!! So perfect!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks BW! Tracking says I should have her by the end of the week!  EEKKKK!


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> Thanks BW! Tracking says I should have her by the end of the week!  EEKKKK!


Woohoo!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I'm super excited! I can't wait to get her


----------



## southernbelle82

Y'all, what's the difference between the florentine leather and the leather used in the lulu line?


----------



## swags

Been using this bag for fall. I love everything about this bag except it can get heavy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> View attachment 3487745
> 
> Been using this bag for fall. I love everything about this bag except it can get heavy.


Just beautiful.,, I love the style and the color.  What color is it... Bordeaux, plum, Tmoro, chestnut, crimson?????


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> View attachment 3487745
> 
> Been using this bag for fall. I love everything about this bag except it can get heavy.


I have this bag in Crimson and Natural. Great bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Just adding my Denim Satchel


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> View attachment 3487745
> 
> Been using this bag for fall. I love everything about this bag except it can get heavy.



I love this color and style. Lots of luscious leather....


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> Just adding my Denim Satchel
> View attachment 3487802



Just beautiful....


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> Just beautiful....



Thank you keishapie!


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just beautiful.,, I love the style and the color.  What color is it... Bordeaux, plum, Tmoro, chestnut, crimson?????


Thanks! The color is crimson.


----------



## TaterTots

swags said:


> Thanks! The color is crimson.



I love Flo in Crimson such a stunning color and beautiful bag.


----------



## Krazybagg

MiaBorsa said:


> Ok...where are all the florentines??      Y'all are holding out on us.


Hello, I am new here. I am really not sure about the proper way of joining a thread or commenting, etc...lol. I have been reading posts for quite some time and I just joined today, cuz I hoped ya'll might be of help to me. I have a problem with a brand new florentine large zip Barlow purchased from QVC last weekend during the shows presented. I received mine, was all wrapped as it should be, however the bottom of the bag has a 3 or so inch scratch. The rest of the bag is smooth, smooth and perfect. No pebbles, wrinkles, stripes or caved in corners. I did a lot of research before buying this. I read countless reviews as well as watching the you tube videos. What I learned is that finding a perfectly smoooth bag is not all that easy. What I am wondering...will conditioner help with this?? Also, due to the perfect condition of the rest of the bag, am I wrong to think I can live with the scratch since its on the bottom of the bag and I'm sure I will scratch it eventually anyway? This has been driving me nuts for about five days now, and my boyfriend is soooo tired of hearing it. I've truly been up and down about this scratch...lol. Any help/ opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Krazybagg said:


> View attachment 3489061
> View attachment 3489062
> View attachment 3489060
> 
> Hello, I am new here. I am really not sure about the proper way of joining a thread or commenting, etc...lol. I have been reading posts for quite some time and I just joined today, cuz I hoped ya'll might be of help to me. I have a problem with a brand new florentine large zip Barlow purchased from QVC last weekend during the shows presented. I received mine, was all wrapped as it should be, however the bottom of the bag has a 3 or so inch scratch. The rest of the bag is smooth, smooth and perfect. No pebbles, wrinkles, stripes or caved in corners. I did a lot of research before buying this. I read countless reviews as well as watching the you tube videos. What I learned is that finding a perfectly smoooth bag is not all that easy. What I am wondering...will conditioner help with this?? Also, due to the perfect condition of the rest of the bag, am I wrong to think I can live with the scratch since its on the bottom of the bag and I'm sure I will scratch it eventually anyway? This has been driving me nuts for about five days now, and my boyfriend is soooo tired of hearing it. I've truly been up and down about this scratch...lol. Any help/ opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!


Welcome to the threads!! Beautiful, beautiful bag!! I havent purchased from QVC, but many of the ladies have. I wonder if they would honor an exchange?  If that scratch is bothering you that much, I would exchange.  Or return.... it sounds like you really love the style and color, and the condition otherwise, so I see the delimma. I have found that if I have a bag that bothers me that much, it will forever. Good luck!! And welcome to the forum!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Krazybagg said:


> View attachment 3489061
> View attachment 3489062
> View attachment 3489060
> 
> Hello, I am new here. I am really not sure about the proper way of joining a thread or commenting, etc...lol. I have been reading posts for quite some time and I just joined today, cuz I hoped ya'll might be of help to me. I have a problem with a brand new florentine large zip Barlow purchased from QVC last weekend during the shows presented. I received mine, was all wrapped as it should be, however the bottom of the bag has a 3 or so inch scratch. The rest of the bag is smooth, smooth and perfect. No pebbles, wrinkles, stripes or caved in corners. I did a lot of research before buying this. I read countless reviews as well as watching the you tube videos. What I learned is that finding a perfectly smoooth bag is not all that easy. What I am wondering...will conditioner help with this?? Also, due to the perfect condition of the rest of the bag, am I wrong to think I can live with the scratch since its on the bottom of the bag and I'm sure I will scratch it eventually anyway? This has been driving me nuts for about five days now, and my boyfriend is soooo tired of hearing it. I've truly been up and down about this scratch...lol. Any help/ opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!



First of all,  *welcome Krazzy*.  The ladies here are much more sympathetic and helpful regarding handbag issues and any boyfriend will ever be.   So,  it's fine you joined right into the conversation.

My take,  if it's just a scratch (not a cut in the leather) and on the bottom of the bag I would probably keep the bag since it its otherwise perfect.   Sometimes Florentine leather scratches can be rubbed out,  but not always,  and yours looks deep,  so I think it's there to stay.   Of course,  over time,  there will be more scratches to join the first one.  You have to accept scratches with Florentine leather.

Since you bought the bag from QVC,  if you want to go thru the trouble, you can ask for an exchange.  Call CS and ask them to send you a new bag.... then you can compare and keep the better one.   You paid full price,  and you should be happy.  They will probably charge you for both bags until you return one,  but at least that way you can choose.  You have to decide if it's worth the effort.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Try heating it with a hair dryer while rubbing it with conditioner. You could also sit a brick or something really heavy and flat inside to flatten out the crease. It doesn't look like a scratch, just a leather dent. You can easily exchange if its bugging you, i have been there myself. Good luck.


----------



## Krazybagg

lavenderjunkie said:


> First of all,  *welcome Krazzy*.  The ladies here are much more sympathetic and helpful regarding handbag issues and any boyfriend will ever be.   So,  it's fine you joined right into the conversation.
> 
> My take,  if it's just a scratch (not a cut in the leather) and on the bottom of the bag I would probably keep the bag since it its otherwise perfect.   Sometimes Florentine leather scratches can be rubbed out,  but not always,  and yours looks deep,  so I think it's there to stay.   Of course,  over time,  there will be more scratches to join the first one.  You have to accept scratches with Florentine leather.
> 
> Since you bought the bag from QVC,  if you want to go thru the trouble, you can ask for an exchange.  Call CS and ask them to send you a new bag.... then you can compare and keep the better one.   You paid full price,  and you should be happy.  They will probably charge you for both bags until you return one,  but at least that way you can choose.  You have to decide if it's worth the effort.


That was my thoughts exactly on the scratches..lol. You just breath too close and it scratches. I tried rubbing this thing out for quite some time, as you can see how shiny it is around the mark/scratch/indent...whatever it is..Thank you so much for your quick reply! I greatly appreciate it. I called CS and a man comes on the line...lol, no sympathy there...just told me to send it back, blah, blah, blah...I was planning on just ordering another this week to compare. This is my first florentine and I already feel like I have crossed over to the dark side....I am already looking for the next one..


----------



## Krazybagg

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Try heating it with a hair dryer while rubbing it with conditioner. You could also sit a brick or something really heavy and flat inside to flatten out the crease. It doesn't look like a scratch, just a leather dent. You can easily exchange if its bugging you, i have been there myself. Good luck.


Thank you for your fast reply!!!..surprisingly, my significant other said it looks like a dent too..initially I was trying to rub the scratch, and I was pushing up while doing so from the inside.. and it seemed to flatten out some, so I'm thinking u are prob right.


----------



## Krazybagg

BadWolf10 said:


> Welcome to the threads!! Beautiful, beautiful bag!! I havent purchased from QVC, but many of the ladies have. I wonder if they would honor an exchange?  If that scratch is bothering you that much, I would exchange.  Or return.... it sounds like you really love the style and color, and the condition otherwise, so I see the delimma. I have found that if I have a bag that bothers me that much, it will forever. Good luck!! And welcome to the forum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you very much for the compliment...I'm losing confidence in QVC really fast though...they will do an exchange, but it takes FOREVER and the one you get in its place may be ten times worse then the first one...alot of people will test drive the bag for a month and then send it back, and QVC repAckages it and sells it..and not always as an "as is". A few months ago I ordered the Raleigh medium roxy bag on clearance..the inside leather lining had tons of ink marks and what appeared to be mold in the slip pocket. The front zipper pocket had a piece of gum in it and when I tipped it upside down a quarter fell from somewhere. Supposedly a brand new bag which should not even be sold as an "as is"!!!! However.....I do like them for when they offer 6 easy pays...which is how I obtained this one...I swore up and down I'm not buying anymore dooneys from QVC....last night I just ordered a logo lock bag..I just couldn't pass up the price!!! If I was being honest, I really bought it cuz I really really like the kiss lock coin purse that it came with..lol...the stress of trying to score a beautiful bag..


----------



## TaterTots

Hi Krazybagg! Welcome to TPF!   It looks like a dent to me as well and florentine does have the tendency to scratch but the smaller ones can be massaged out. Your bag is beautiful and YES Florentine is VERY addictive it's so yummy AMD exquisite!  Hope to see you around the forum!  [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Krazybagg

TaterTots said:


> Hi Krazybagg! Welcome to TPF!   It looks like a dent to me as well and florentine does have the tendency to scratch but the smaller ones can be massaged out. Your bag is beautiful and YES Florentine is VERY addictive it's so yummy AMD exquisite!  Hope to see you around the forum!  [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


Yummy and exquisite about sums it up..I always have it by me, even at home so I can smell it, and touch it,..lol..Next on the wish list is the Clayton satchel in natural..or the new florentine side zip satchel in Bordeaux....decisions, decisions..


----------



## TaterTots

Krazybagg said:


> Yummy and exquisite about sums it up..I always have it by me, even at home so I can smell it, and touch it,..lol..Next on the wish list is the Clayton satchel in natural..or the new florentine side zip satchel in Bordeaux....decisions, decisions..


Yes!  I'm always saying if I'm not petting my bags they at least need to be close enough to smell LOL!  And those are some excellent choices for  one of your next purchases.


----------



## swags

Krazybagg said:


> View attachment 3489061
> View attachment 3489062
> View attachment 3489060
> 
> Hello, I am new here. I am really not sure about the proper way of joining a thread or commenting, etc...lol. I have been reading posts for quite some time and I just joined today, cuz I hoped ya'll might be of help to me. I have a problem with a brand new florentine large zip Barlow purchased from QVC last weekend during the shows presented. I received mine, was all wrapped as it should be, however the bottom of the bag has a 3 or so inch scratch. The rest of the bag is smooth, smooth and perfect. No pebbles, wrinkles, stripes or caved in corners. I did a lot of research before buying this. I read countless reviews as well as watching the you tube videos. What I learned is that finding a perfectly smoooth bag is not all that easy. What I am wondering...will conditioner help with this?? Also, due to the perfect condition of the rest of the bag, am I wrong to think I can live with the scratch since its on the bottom of the bag and I'm sure I will scratch it eventually anyway? This has been driving me nuts for about five days now, and my boyfriend is soooo tired of hearing it. I've truly been up and down about this scratch...lol. Any help/ opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!


Beautiful bag! I love the color.  I think considering the price of the bag it should be perfect and if the scratch is bothering you, exchange it. I sent back a Toledo hobo last year because it had a slight crease that bothered me.


----------



## Krazybagg

swags said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the color.  I think considering the price of the bag it should be perfect and if the scratch is bothering you, exchange it. I sent back a Toledo hobo last year because it had a slight crease that bothered me.


Thank you The more opinions I get here, the better I am feeling about it...I think it's a crease or dent instead of a scratch. I'm going to order another one and compare the two...I just hope it's better and not worse cuz then I'll really be PO.  Lol..What's really strange though, is I'm really starting to get used to it...cuz really how often do I look at the bottom of the bag? And all the rest is so shiny and smooth...I was hung up on it though considering the price....but I guess I must get used to the scratches with the florentine.


----------



## Krazybagg

aerinha said:


> After a month of carrying my large zippered Barlow I wanted to report in.  It is a gorgeous bag.  Everyone at work would like to buy it off my arm (I often sell bags that fail to sell on ebay at work so they aren't totally out of line to ask for a spot on the waiting list lol).  I adore the small front and back magnet pockets for tossing in easy access items.  The straps stay on my shoulder, but I haven't tried it with a jacket yet as it is still fairly warm here.
> 
> I usually show great care with all my bags, but as this one came preloved with corner rubs I have felt freer to be less careful with it.  I still shield it from rain and stuff but I worry less about other things.  Could also be that I paid so little for it too.  The leather has held up realy well and if anything has gotten more beautiful with this lack of care.  It seems less rigid than the flo in a lot of my satchels.  She is starting to patina and I love it.
> 
> There are some negatives.  What I showed in my Sawyer pics is really all I carry and with that tiny bit, the Barlow is still so heavy that if I wear her for an hour or so, I find tiny burst capillaries under my bra strap at night and it does pull on my neck.  Every time I wish they had a Brenna version that had a crossbody strap and handles vs just shoulder wear.  If  I put her down, the handels fall over the pockets and make it hard to get in them without moving the handles.  Because I carry so little she does cave in now.  Also, the bottom sags down if I hang her on a hok and when on my shoulder under just the weight of my wallet.  Can't imagine what one stuffed fll does.
> 
> I had thought of trading her in for a Toscana tote, but it troubles me to lose such nice leather for what might be a pebbled disaster and to give up a bag with metal feet for one with hunks of plastic.  I debate between keeping her and selling her.


I just this past week received the large zip Barlow, and I totally agree with you on the weight of it. I also have the Brenna which I love for the versatility of carrying. I carry a lot of stuff in my bag and that thing sure weights you down, but I still love it anyway. My dilemma with it was that I bought it brand new from QVC and she arrived with a 3 inch dent on the bottom, otherwise perfectly smooth with no pebbles,wrinkles, or stripes. I have no idea whether I'm going to keep her or try with another. I am with u on losing the nice leather for a pebbled disAster. Once I saw the smooth leather, now there is no turning back. As for the straps, they could be longer, but I heard somewhere that the straps will eventually drop some (stretch, I guess lol)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Krazybagg said:


> View attachment 3489061
> View attachment 3489062
> View attachment 3489060
> 
> Hello, I am new here. I am really not sure about the proper way of joining a thread or commenting, etc...lol. I have been reading posts for quite some time and I just joined today, cuz I hoped ya'll might be of help to me. I have a problem with a brand new florentine large zip Barlow purchased from QVC last weekend during the shows presented. I received mine, was all wrapped as it should be, however the bottom of the bag has a 3 or so inch scratch. The rest of the bag is smooth, smooth and perfect. No pebbles, wrinkles, stripes or caved in corners. I did a lot of research before buying this. I read countless reviews as well as watching the you tube videos. What I learned is that finding a perfectly smoooth bag is not all that easy. What I am wondering...will conditioner help with this?? Also, due to the perfect condition of the rest of the bag, am I wrong to think I can live with the scratch since its on the bottom of the bag and I'm sure I will scratch it eventually anyway? This has been driving me nuts for about five days now, and my boyfriend is soooo tired of hearing it. I've truly been up and down about this scratch...lol. Any help/ opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!


I have to say, that would not bother me in the least.   It looks like it was a "scar" in the leather and the finish was applied over it, so it will likely never change.   Besides, it's on the bottom of the bag.   If it was "front and center" I wouldn't like it, but underneath... who cares.       That bag is STUNNING.


----------



## Krazybagg

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to say, that would not bother me in the least.   It looks like it was a "scar" in the leather and the finish was applied over it, so it will likely never change.   Besides, it's on the bottom of the bag.   If it was "front and center" I wouldn't like it, but underneath... who cares.       That bag is STUNNING.


Thank you so much for your input. All you ladies have been so very helpful in helping me make up my mind. I Am going to keep it and not even bother with the hassle of ordering another from QVC. Besides, I have not even had it a week and I have grown very attached to it.. lol...I just wasn't sure, it is my first florentine.. I definitely made the right choice coming here for input..thanks again everyone!!


----------



## aerinha

QVC now has the Toscana domed satchel for sale.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> QVC now has the Toscana domed satchel for sale.


I am still going to hold out for a 20% off with free shipping and no tax on Dooney.com for this one.  Hopefully soon!  However I would like the ginger and it is not available yet on Dooney.com (go figure).


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> I am still going to hold out for a 20% off with free shipping and no tax on Dooney.com for this one.  Hopefully soon!  However I would like the ginger and it is not available yet on Dooney.com (go figure).


I wish I got no tax on Dooney's website.   Dang.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I wish I got no tax on Dooney's website.   Dang.


Me too! I wish ILD still had a no tax website too [emoji17]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Me too! I wish ILD still had a no tax website too [emoji17]


I know, right??   SO annoying.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I wish I got no tax on Dooney's website.   Dang.



ILD used to be no tax for me but they recently started.  I buy less from them because of it.


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Me too! I wish ILD still had a no tax website too [emoji17]



WOW! I didn't know they have started adding tax for some places. I just went back and checked my recent orders and luckily enough no tax. Will probably change for me anytime now because that's usually how it goes when you got a good thing.


----------



## DBLover318

TaterTots said:


> So I may have ordered another Flo last night.....
> 
> ...........Backstory.............
> 
> I've been looking for a Black Dooney for Fall/Winter but the thing is I just can't find a Black bag I can pull the trigger on. So I decided I would just do my very own "Black" substitute......
> 
> Small Flo Satchel in Denim.....
> 
> View attachment 3480303
> 
> 
> I mean she's close to Black..... right?


Absolutely gorgeous!  Excellent choice!!!


----------



## DBLover318

TaterTots said:


> Just adding my Denim Satchel
> View attachment 3487802


Love!


----------



## TaterTots

DBLover318 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Excellent choice!!!



Thanks so much DBL!    The Denim color is just amazing.  I love how she glows in certain light.


----------



## DBLover318

lavenderjunkie said:


> First of all,  *welcome Krazzy*.  The ladies here are much more sympathetic and helpful regarding handbag issues and any boyfriend will ever be.   So,  it's fine you joined right into the conversation.
> 
> My take,  if it's just a scratch (not a cut in the leather) and on the bottom of the bag I would probably keep the bag since it its otherwise perfect.   Sometimes Florentine leather scratches can be rubbed out,  but not always,  and yours looks deep,  so I think it's there to stay.   Of course,  over time,  there will be more scratches to join the first one.  You have to accept scratches with Florentine leather.
> 
> Since you bought the bag from QVC,  if you want to go thru the trouble, you can ask for an exchange.  Call CS and ask them to send you a new bag.... then you can compare and keep the better one.   You paid full price,  and you should be happy.  They will probably charge you for both bags until you return one,  but at least that way you can choose.  You have to decide if it's worth the effort.


I agree with lavenderjunkie.  Florentine leather will scratch - that's just the kind of leather it is.

If it were me, I'd keep it.  But if it truly bothers you, then exchange for another one.


----------



## momjules

Listen.   The colors blue and black start with the same letter. Close enough!


----------



## TaterTots

momjules said:


> Listen.   The colors blue and black start with the same letter. Close enough!



LOL!!!  I totally agree!!! .....  .....


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Just adding my Denim Satchel
> View attachment 3487802



Gorgeous! I love the vibrant color. [emoji170] This looks more vibrant than the denim looked in the past.


----------



## aerinha

Yesterday I got a splash of hand sanitizer on my perfect gray flo. I hoped it would fade over night but still there. So sad


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Yesterday I got a splash of hand sanitizer on my perfect gray flo. I hoped it would fade over night but still there. So sad
> 
> View attachment 3498248


Ugh.   How is it that it always hits right on the FRONT of the bag???   I hope you can figure out how to get it off, A.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love the vibrant color. [emoji170] This looks more vibrant than the denim looked in the past.



She's brighter in some lighting than others. She's even a dark dusty blue color at times.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Yesterday I got a splash of hand sanitizer on my perfect gray flo. I hoped it would fade over night but still there. So sad
> 
> View attachment 3498248



I hate this!!! And Grey Flo is so yummy!  I hope you can find away to remove it.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.   How is it that it always hits right on the FRONT of the bag???   I hope you can figure out how to get it off, A.





TaterTots said:


> I hate this!!! And Grey Flo is so yummy!  I hope you can find away to remove it.



Had I noticed it sooner and blotted I might have been ok but I didn't see it until it soaked in. Trying finger rubbing. Not sure what else to do now that it is 24 hours old. The water spot on my natural Barlow disappeared over night, I thought this would be the same


----------



## TaterTots

I was wondering about massaging the spot with your fingers.  They say with some spots it can take sometime with multiple sessions of rubbing to fade the spot.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Had I noticed it sooner and blotted I might have been ok but I didn't see it until it soaked in. Trying finger rubbing. Not sure what else to do now that it is 24 hours old. The water spot on my natural Barlow disappeared over night, I thought this would be the same


Would apple cleaner/conditioner work or would it seal in the stain?


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Would apple cleaner/conditioner work or would it seal in the stain?



Not sure.  I tried that on my preloved ocean satchel to try to cover some unadvertised liquid spots and it darkened the whole thing enough to cover them some, but they are still visible.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Not sure.  I tried that on my preloved ocean satchel to try to cover some unadvertised liquid spots and it darkened the whole thing enough to cover them some, but they are still visible.


Did you try rubbing the section with your dust bag? I have had more success rubbing scratches with the dust bag than with my fingers but I'm not sure if it would work on a stain. I guess you could try and see.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It looks like the stain is darker than the rest of the leather on the bag.  From what I know,  rubbing will darken Florentine leather by bringing out the oils.  I think if you rub the surrounding area it will begin to darken and the stain might be less visible.
I was told that dark jeans stains on a natural Flo bag were 'blended'  by rubbing the entire bag, in a circular motion.  it took a lot of time and effort,  but eventually the stains became less visible.
Certainly rubbing the surrounding area can't harm the bag, it just might darken the color a bit.
Good luck.


----------



## aerinha

Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do. 




Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered. 



 I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark. 




Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result. 




It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable


----------



## jenn805

swags said:


> View attachment 3487745
> 
> Been using this bag for fall. I love everything about this bag except it can get heavy.


Beautiful


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do.
> 
> View attachment 3501798
> 
> 
> Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered.
> 
> View attachment 3501803
> 
> I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark.
> 
> View attachment 3501806
> 
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 3501808
> 
> 
> It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable



Excellent!!! I don't see the stain at all anymore....


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do.
> 
> View attachment 3501798
> 
> 
> Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered.
> 
> View attachment 3501803
> 
> I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark.
> 
> View attachment 3501806
> 
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 3501808
> 
> 
> It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable


Wow,  I think it looks great!! You are a smart cookie


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do.
> 
> View attachment 3501798
> 
> 
> Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered.
> 
> View attachment 3501803
> 
> I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark.
> 
> View attachment 3501806
> 
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 3501808
> 
> 
> It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable



Looks pretty good. Just wondering if you ever tried the Apple Brand Conditioner? I find it works very well in minimizing little imperfections.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks pretty good. Just wondering if you ever tried the Apple Brand Conditioner? I find it works very well in minimizing little imperfections.



I didn't because I like the matte finish and tone of the bag


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do.
> 
> View attachment 3501798
> 
> 
> Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered.
> 
> View attachment 3501803
> 
> I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark.
> 
> View attachment 3501806
> 
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 3501808
> 
> 
> It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable



Oh wow! That worked very nicely. I'm glad it made better.


----------



## Santra2

De lurking. Haven't posted in a LONG time, I've become a florentine fan in the past 18 months. Here's my latest- a red domed satchel. I've packed away all my LVs for my florentine bags!


----------



## keishapie1973

Santra2 said:


> De lurking. Haven't posted in a LONG time, I've become a florentine fan in the past 18 months. Here's my latest- a red domed satchel. I've packed away all my LVs for my florentine bags!



Beautiful!!! I have this bag in burnt orange that I've been carrying a lot lately....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Santra2 said:


> De lurking. Haven't posted in a LONG time, I've become a florentine fan in the past 18 months. Here's my latest- a red domed satchel. I've packed away all my LVs for my florentine bags!



Very pretty color and bag! Wow, the LVs are shut ins now?


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do.
> 
> View attachment 3501798
> 
> 
> Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered.
> 
> View attachment 3501803
> 
> I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark.
> 
> View attachment 3501806
> 
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 3501808
> 
> 
> It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable



Awesome!! It worked like a charm!


----------



## Twoboyz

Santra2 said:


> De lurking. Haven't posted in a LONG time, I've become a florentine fan in the past 18 months. Here's my latest- a red domed satchel. I've packed away all my LVs for my florentine bags!



Beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

Santra2 said:


> De lurking. Haven't posted in a LONG time, I've become a florentine fan in the past 18 months. Here's my latest- a red domed satchel. I've packed away all my LVs for my florentine bags!


Oh shes gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Santra2 said:


> De lurking. Haven't posted in a LONG time, I've become a florentine fan in the past 18 months. Here's my latest- a red domed satchel. I've packed away all my LVs for my florentine bags!


Welcome back.   I love Dooney red Florentine leather too.


----------



## Purse Nut

aerinha said:


> Here is my hand sanitizer drop 24 hrs after the "injury". This would not do.
> 
> View attachment 3501798
> 
> 
> Rubbing the spot did nothing so on Sat I was brave/crazy and applied a tiny bit of water with my fingertip. The sanitizer spot repelled the water, sending it off to the sides.  The sanitizer spot vanished but the water mark now lingered.
> 
> View attachment 3501803
> 
> I hoped the water spot would vanish over night like the one on my natural Barlow since it wasn't saturated but out in the morning light there was still a mark.
> 
> View attachment 3501806
> 
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that scratches show up lighter so.... I gently scuffed the area with my thumbnail then rubbed it with my finger. Here is the final result.
> 
> View attachment 3501808
> 
> 
> It is not the way it was before the sanitizer but I think it is less noticeable



That's amazing Aerinha!  The sanitizer spot is gone, well done!
I'm on my second quest for a flo Barlow in Natural again after the QVC debacle in September. 
Should have her by November 4th. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## aerinha

Purse Nut said:


> That's amazing Aerinha!  The sanitizer spot is gone, well done!
> I'm on my second quest for a flo Barlow in Natural again after the QVC debacle in September.
> Should have her by November 4th. Keeping my fingers crossed!



Good luck with the Barlow. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Purse Nut

QVC on 6 payments & no shipping. 
Had that again for 2 days only, so I reordered...hoping for a better one. If not, then I'll contact CS and see about some additional help.


----------



## dgphoto

My new-to-me rehabbed satchel:


Poor thing was filthy and in desperate need of a bath so it got one. Here's the before pix:




I have never seen a bag absorb water so quickly. I assume it was parched. 




Lots of conditioner later, it's ready to go!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me rehabbed satchel:
> View attachment 3507859
> 
> Poor thing was filthy and in desperate need of a bath so it got one. Here's the before pix:
> View attachment 3507862
> 
> View attachment 3507864
> 
> I have never seen a bag absorb water so quickly. I assume it was parched.
> View attachment 3507865
> 
> View attachment 3507866
> 
> Lots of conditioner later, it's ready to go!


This is fantastic D! I applaud your efforts. It looks great! I love your before photo too! These rehabs really deserve their own thread. Would you mind starting one...maybe titled Bag Rehab/Leather Care Clinic....or something so we can find these miraculous comebacks? It would be helpful for others looking to do this. Hmm, I am surprised that someone has not started a thread already. Must search.


----------



## Twoboyz

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me rehabbed satchel:
> View attachment 3507859
> 
> Poor thing was filthy and in desperate need of a bath so it got one. Here's the before pix:
> View attachment 3507862
> 
> View attachment 3507864
> 
> I have never seen a bag absorb water so quickly. I assume it was parched.
> View attachment 3507865
> 
> View attachment 3507866
> 
> Lots of conditioner later, it's ready to go!



Wow, nice work! I love how she turned out. The leather looks great! I agree with YD, a thread like that would be very helpful. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## MrsKC

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me rehabbed satchel:
> View attachment 3507859
> 
> Poor thing was filthy and in desperate need of a bath so it got one. Here's the before pix:
> View attachment 3507862
> 
> View attachment 3507864
> 
> I have never seen a bag absorb water so quickly. I assume it was parched.
> View attachment 3507865
> 
> View attachment 3507866
> 
> Lots of conditioner later, it's ready to go!



She looks great! Her coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*dpg:*  great job on the rehab.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> This is fantastic D! I applaud your efforts. It looks great! I love your before photo too! These rehabs really deserve their own thread. Would you mind starting one...maybe titled Bag Rehab/Leather Care Clinic....or something so we can find these miraculous comebacks? It would be helpful for others looking to do this. Hmm, I am surprised that someone has not started a thread already. Must search.





Twoboyz said:


> Wow, nice work! I love how she turned out. The leather looks great! I agree with YD, a thread like that would be very helpful. Enjoy your bag.


Ok, ladies! I created a new thread entitled Dooney Rehab and Rescue Club. Join in the fun other there!


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> Ok, ladies! I created a new thread entitled Dooney Rehab and Rescue Club. Join in the fun other there!




Well, I tried. The thread I created got moved and combined with an old one called Dooney rehab thread.


----------



## Purse Nut

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me rehabbed satchel:
> View attachment 3507859
> 
> Poor thing was filthy and in desperate need of a bath so it got one. Here's the before pix:
> View attachment 3507862
> 
> View attachment 3507864
> 
> I have never seen a bag absorb water so quickly. I assume it was parched.
> View attachment 3507865
> 
> View attachment 3507866
> 
> Lots of conditioner later, it's ready to go!



I love doing this to leather bags!
I've rehabbed a couple Coach bags that came out fabulous. Congrats on your lovely "new" bag!


----------



## Purse Nut

My new Flo Barlow in Natural came today. She's practically perfect. Pebble free with just some minor "in the leather" anomalies that Florentine comes with. But she's SMOOTH!! So happy!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> My new Flo Barlow in Natural came today. She's practically perfect. Pebble free with just some minor "in the leather" anomalies that Florentine comes with. But she's SMOOTH!! So happy!
> View attachment 3510441
> 
> View attachment 3510442
> 
> View attachment 3510443
> 
> View attachment 3510444


She is beautiful!!


----------



## momjules

She's beautiful!!
I've got the chestnut one and am trying to justify another one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> My new Flo Barlow in Natural came today. She's practically perfect. Pebble free with just some minor "in the leather" anomalies that Florentine comes with. But she's SMOOTH!! So happy!
> View attachment 3510441
> 
> View attachment 3510442
> 
> View attachment 3510443
> 
> View attachment 3510444


*PN:*  stunning.   Enjoy your new Flo natural Barlow.   I have the chestnut.  It's very heavy for me to carry,  but I still lust after the natural too.   Glad you got a winner.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you BadWolf, Momjules, & Lavenderjunkie. I have a medium flo satchel in chestnut and I love the rich color. I didn't want another bag the same color so opted for another neutral. Plus I heard how hard it is to get one in Natural with smooth leather. I'm so thrilled something went right for me! Lol!


----------



## aerinha

Purse Nut said:


> My new Flo Barlow in Natural came today. She's practically perfect. Pebble free with just some minor "in the leather" anomalies that Florentine comes with. But she's SMOOTH!! So happy!
> View attachment 3510441
> 
> View attachment 3510442
> 
> View attachment 3510443
> 
> View attachment 3510444




She is beautiful!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank  you Aerinha! I have her with me at work today and I keep staring at her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Purse Nut said:


> My new Flo Barlow in Natural came today. She's practically perfect. Pebble free with just some minor "in the leather" anomalies that Florentine comes with. But she's SMOOTH!! So happy!
> View attachment 3510441
> 
> View attachment 3510442
> 
> View attachment 3510443
> 
> View attachment 3510444



Stunning! [emoji4]


----------



## Santra2

Happy Birthday (this past Wednesday) to me! Another domed satchel- this time in natural. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Santra2 said:


> Happy Birthday (this past Wednesday) to me! Another domed satchel- this time in natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512994
> View attachment 3512995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Enjoy your new handbag.   Is this the original larger size or the medium sized one from QVC?


----------



## Twoboyz

Santra2 said:


> Happy Birthday (this past Wednesday) to me! Another domed satchel- this time in natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512994
> View attachment 3512995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Santra2

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.   Is this the original larger size or the medium sized one from QVC?


Hi! It's the original larger size. Not too big at all.


----------



## SEWDimples

Purse Nut said:


> My new Flo Barlow in Natural came today. She's practically perfect. Pebble free with just some minor "in the leather" anomalies that Florentine comes with. But she's SMOOTH!! So happy!
> View attachment 3510441
> 
> View attachment 3510442
> 
> View attachment 3510443
> 
> View attachment 3510444





Santra2 said:


> Happy Birthday (this past Wednesday) to me! Another domed satchel- this time in natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512994
> View attachment 3512995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful FLO bags. Love the natural color.


----------



## Ludmilla

dgphoto said:


> My new-to-me rehabbed satchel:
> View attachment 3507859
> 
> Poor thing was filthy and in desperate need of a bath so it got one. Here's the before pix:
> View attachment 3507862
> 
> View attachment 3507864
> 
> I have never seen a bag absorb water so quickly. I assume it was parched.
> View attachment 3507865
> 
> View attachment 3507866
> 
> Lots of conditioner later, it's ready to go!



Love such rehab projects. You kissed a sleeping beauty back to live. Well done. [emoji4]


----------



## Miamilla

That natural barlow is gorgeous!! This makes me want to put away my lv's and lust after this one for christmas


----------



## Dakotabear4

My T'Moro Buckley in Florentine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dakotabear4 said:


> My T'Moro Buckley in Florentine.
> View attachment 3524551


beautiful.  enjoy.


----------



## inlovewbags

Dakotabear4 said:


> My T'Moro Buckley in Florentine.
> View attachment 3524551


Beautiful!


----------



## inlovewbags

Just got this beauty today! It is just perfect!  [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

inlovewbags said:


> Just got this beauty today! It is just perfect!  [emoji7]


Congratulations on your stunning new handbag.


----------



## annie1

inlovewbags said:


> Just got this beauty today! It is just perfect!  [emoji7]



Stunning what is the name of this bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## inlovewbags

annie1 said:


> Stunning what is the name of this bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Its called florentine toscana side zip satchel


----------



## annie1

inlovewbags said:


> Its called florentine toscana side zip satchel



Beyond stunning


----------



## Santra2

My new Clayton in black.


----------



## MrsKC

Santra2 said:


> My new Clayton in black.



Gorgeous handbag!


----------



## MKB0925

Santra2 said:


> Happy Birthday (this past Wednesday) to me! Another domed satchel- this time in natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512994
> View attachment 3512995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful and happy Birthday!


----------



## Twoboyz

Dakotabear4 said:


> My T'Moro Buckley in Florentine.
> View attachment 3524551



Stunning! Enjoy!



inlovewbags said:


> Just got this beauty today! It is just perfect!  [emoji7]



Beautiful! This is at the top of my wish list. Enjoy! 



Santra2 said:


> My new Clayton in black.



Beautiful! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Santra2 said:


> My new Clayton in black.


What a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

In looking at ebay pics of the toscana bags it seems that, in addition to grain variations, dye saturations vary too.  I have seen deep gingers I love and some pale ones that just aren't for me.  Even the espresso looks like it can be deep and dark or kind of washed out.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The process that Sue Clifton describes for vegetable based dyes sound very inexact to me.
I wonder if that contributes to the variations in color.


----------



## momjules

Love these bags!


----------



## barskin

My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"




It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.




I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

barskin said:


> My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.


Enjoy your new handbag.  It's beautiful.  Small is only relative,  you should see the size of the medium Florentine satchel!!!!!   By the way,  in this style,  Dooney makes a satchel call 'mini'.... it's a nice medium sized satchel,  a little smaller than the small.  Personally,  I think the small is the perfect size.
Be careful with the names on the Dooney satchels,  there are also cross body versions that are much smaller.


----------



## MrsKC

barskin said:


> My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.



Your bag is gorgeous !! I am sure you will enjoy her!


----------



## keishapie1973

barskin said:


> My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.



Your bag is beautiful. The leather is nice and smooth....


----------



## BadWolf10

barskin said:


> My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.


She is beautiful!!


----------



## momjules

Wow! You start right at the top! Awesome!!


----------



## Twoboyz

barskin said:


> My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.



Oh my she's a beauty! You kicked out with a perfectly smooth one. These Florentines can vary in texture so it's not always a guarantee you'll get such gorgeous smooth leather. However it's all in ones taste of course. She may look small but she holds a lot due to the depth. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> In looking at ebay pics of the toscana bags it seems that, in addition to grain variations, dye saturations vary too.  I have seen deep gingers I love and some pale ones that just aren't for me.  Even the espresso looks like it can be deep and dark or kind of washed out.


I have also found that if they blemish it does not rub out like the regular Florentine's do. It reminds me of the Alto's as far as babying them. Beautiful bags but I would not pay top dollar for them. That said, when the discounts are on, I would love that side zip tote.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I have also found that if they blemish it does not rub out like the regular Florentine's do. It reminds me of the Alto's as far as babying them. Beautiful bags but I would not pay top dollar for them. That said, when the discounts are on, I would love that side zip tote.



That's good to know YD and also a little discouraging. I am definitely going to wait for a discount. I was admiring the video on QVC again last night looking at all of the beautiful colors.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I have also found that if they blemish it does not rub out like the regular Florentine's do. It reminds me of the Alto's as far as babying them. Beautiful bags but I would not pay top dollar for them. That said, when the discounts are on, I would love that side zip tote.



I keep stalking ebay, the hobos are coming down, but not the side zips.if I weren't leaving for a trip today and wanting to conserve money until I see what I find abroad, there is one I would buy right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> I keep stalking ebay, the hobos are coming down, but not the side zips.if I weren't leaving for a trip today and wanting to conserve money until I see what I find abroad, there is one I would buy right now.



Hi A! 
Have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## Purse Nut

YankeeDooney said:


> I have also found that if they blemish it does not rub out like the regular Florentine's do. It reminds me of the Alto's as far as babying them. Beautiful bags but I would not pay top dollar for them. That said, when the discounts are on, I would love that side zip tote.



I scored a side zip tote from the Q in borbeaux "As Is". Should arrive Tuesday the 13th. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> I scored a side zip tote from the Q in borbeaux "As Is". Should arrive Tuesday the 13th. Keeping my fingers crossed...



Oh awesome!  Can't wait to see her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> I scored a side zip tote from the Q in borbeaux "As Is". Should arrive Tuesday the 13th. Keeping my fingers crossed...


Hope it's a winner.   Love that color.


----------



## Purse Nut

She arrived today. But she looks like she's been thru a war zone...





This is a dark line in the leather


Came with the shoulder strap. No dust bag. 
Inside is totally clean. No weird odors. Just yummy leather scent.


----------



## Purse Nut

Better pic of front with strap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The worst of the scratches are on the back side. 
Don't think I'm going to keep this one. 
What do you Dooneyistas think?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> Better pic of front with strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547770
> 
> The worst of the scratches are on the back side.
> Don't think I'm going to keep this one.
> What do you Dooneyistas think?


I would return. Too much for a scratched bag, IMO. Too bad though. There will be more eventually.


----------



## Purse Nut

It's such a gorgeous style too. Loving the deep rich Bordeaux color. The butter yellow leather inside is creamy soft. (excuse the pun) I like the shoulder strap, comfy on the shoulder either way. 
I massaged some leather restorer into the leather and it lessened the marks. I'll see how it looks in the morning. 
Indecisive right now...


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> It's such a gorgeous style too. Loving the deep rich Bordeaux color. The butter yellow leather inside is creamy soft. (excuse the pun) I like the shoulder strap, comfy on the shoulder either way.
> I massaged some leather restorer into the leather and it lessened the marks. I'll see how it looks in the morning.
> Indecisive right now...



The color is gorgeous.  Getting the strap with an as is is always a gamble, but it came with it. 
If you got the scratches out, then the only  issue is the dark line.....let us know what you think/do.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Oh  no!!!
It's soooooooo  pretty  though!!!!
Tell me,  is  this  bag  large  enough  to  fit a 15"  laptop  in?


----------



## BlazenHsss

I've  yet  to  wear  this  bad  girl  out. 
But I  will  be!  Soon!


----------



## Purse Nut

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh  no!!!
> It's soooooooo  pretty  though!!!!
> Tell me,  is  this  bag  large  enough  to  fit a 15"  laptop  in?



No it won't fit a your laptop lengthwise. But if stood on the end it would. Not sure how much handle clearance tho. But using shoulder strap then no problem. 
The only real issue is the long scratch on the back side at this point.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's a mod shot I took this morning before heading to work.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purse Nut said:


> She arrived today. But she looks like she's been thru a war zone...
> View attachment 3547752
> View attachment 3547753
> View attachment 3547754
> View attachment 3547756
> 
> This is a dark line in the leather
> View attachment 3547760
> 
> Came with the shoulder strap. No dust bag.
> Inside is totally clean. No weird odors. Just yummy leather scent.
> View attachment 3547769



 I let out a small scream when I saw the pictures!  This poor thing has had a short, but hard life.  Hopefully your leather restorer lessens the scratches. I'm also less bothered by scratches on the back of the bag, but like YD said, it's a lot to pay for bag with so many scratches right out the box. She's still a beautiful bag, and she looks good on you!

Good luck with your decision!  Let us know how the restorer works and what you decide!


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a mod shot I took this morning before heading to work.
> View attachment 3548130



Looks lovely on you!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks for the nice compliments ladies. 
I have some Black Rocks, it pulls color to the surface. I'm going to massage it into the scratch on the back tonight and see what happens. 
My daughter says send it back. You have too many bags or at least sell some. 
I don't have near as many as lot of the gals here in the forum, lol!
Going to sell my Coach bags, except my 2 Carlys, I love those. 
Have the Alto Camilla small on my radar.


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments ladies.
> I have some Black Rocks, it pulls color to the surface. I'm going to massage it into the scratch on the back tonight and see what happens.
> My daughter says send it back. You have too many bags or at least sell some.
> I don't have near as many as lot of the gals here in the forum, lol!
> Going to sell my Coach bags, except my 2 Carlys, I love those.
> Have the Alto Camilla small on my radar.



Actually,  I would keep it. Reasons: price was good, came with the strap, most scratches resolved with conditioning. But, a huge reason with this particular bag is that I would be concerned that with an as is bag the tongue on the tongue and loop closure would be bent or wonky,  but yours is perfect. .


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm in again with my medium natural Flo. I can't wait until it softens up.

Pictured with my small plum....[emoji7]


----------



## Miamilla

So gorgeous! I have had my eye on a medium natural satchel for 4years- maybe for christmas!


----------



## keishapie1973

Miamilla said:


> So gorgeous! I have had my eye on a medium natural satchel for 4years- maybe for christmas!



Thanks!!! I kept going back and forth until I finally realized that I wasn't going to be satisfied until I got one....


----------



## Miamilla

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! I kept going back and forth until I finally realized that I wasn't going to be satisfied until I got one....


 I think that will be me! i am an lv girl but like i always say there is something about this satchel i can NOT get out of my head! I love how smooth yours are.


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm in again with my medium natural Flo. I can't wait until it softens up.
> 
> Pictured with my small plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3548279
> 
> View attachment 3548280



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> Those are gorgeous!



Thank you....


----------



## Purse Nut

MrsKC said:


> Actually,  I would keep it. Reasons: price was good, came with the strap, most scratches resolved with conditioning. But, a huge reason with this particular bag is that I would be concerned that with an as is bag the tongue on the tongue and loop closure would be bent or wonky,  but yours is perfect. .



 I am seriously considering keeping her. I was surprised that the inside of the bag is pristine considering how the outside looked when I inboxed her. No packing, no stuffing, no dust bag which I can do with out. Pillow cases work good too. 
I'm wondering if it was an on air sample & just got scratched up in the shuffling around the studio?
If our bags could talk, right? Lol


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> I am seriously considering keeping her. I was surprised that the inside of the bag is pristine considering how the outside looked when I inboxed her. No packing, no stuffing, no dust bag which I can do with out. Pillow cases work good too.
> I'm wondering if it was an on air sample & just got scratched up in the shuffling around the studio?
> If our bags could talk, right? Lol


I can see why you would keep her


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's a pic from this morning after massaging restorer into her last night. 


Not quit as bad. Have to see if Black Rocks can make any further improvements. Post a pic later. 
One consolation is that I'm not terrified of scratching her cause she already has boo-boos. I'm very careful with my bags so a least she's less likely to get more.
I love the handles, they look so Hermes Birkinish to me and easy to grab. I think this is such a classy style.
Oh ya one more thing, not only was this an "As Is" price, but I got her on 5 easy pays too.


----------



## momjules

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic from this morning after massaging restorer into her last night.
> View attachment 3548527
> 
> Not quit as bad. Have to see if Black Rocks can make any further improvements. Post a pic later.
> One consolation is that I'm not terrified of scratching her cause she already has boo-boos. I'm very careful with my bags so a least she's less likely to get more.
> I love the handles, they look so Hermes Birkinish to me and easy to grab. I think this is such a classy style.



Your bag is beautiful! The color looks so nice!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks momjules!


----------



## keishapie1973

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic from this morning after massaging restorer into her last night.
> View attachment 3548527
> 
> Not quit as bad. Have to see if Black Rocks can make any further improvements. Post a pic later.
> One consolation is that I'm not terrified of scratching her cause she already has boo-boos. I'm very careful with my bags so a least she's less likely to get more.
> I love the handles, they look so Hermes Birkinish to me and easy to grab. I think this is such a classy style.
> Oh ya one more thing, not only was this an "As Is" price, but I got her on 5 easy pays too.



I think she's a beauty and at a great price....


----------



## Purse Nut

Used BlackRock and she looks a little more improved. Battle scars are diminished but not gone. Think I can live with it. I'm really loving this bag too. 



I think she's officially adopted. Lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm in again with my medium natural Flo. I can't wait until it softens up.
> 
> Pictured with my small plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3548279
> 
> View attachment 3548280


These are both such stunning bags. I love the colors. Must find someday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a mod shot I took this morning before heading to work.
> View attachment 3548130


It really is a beautiful style. I would like to acquire one eventually (for the right price) but still undecided on color. Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> Used BlackRock and she looks a little more improved. Battle scars are diminished but not gone. Think I can live with it. I'm really loving this bag too.
> View attachment 3548698
> View attachment 3548699
> 
> I think she's officially adopted. Lol



She's lovely! Hope you have decided to keep her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purse Nut said:


> Used BlackRock and she looks a little more improved. Battle scars are diminished but not gone. Think I can live with it. I'm really loving this bag too.
> View attachment 3548698
> View attachment 3548699
> 
> I think she's officially adopted. Lol



She looks much better!  I'm so happy she's in a loving home!  You did a great job!
I hope you enjoy carrying her!


----------



## barskin

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  It's beautiful.  Small is only relative,  you should see the size of the medium Florentine satchel!!!!!   By the way,  in this style,  Dooney makes a satchel call 'mini'.... it's a nice medium sized satchel,  a little smaller than the small.  Personally,  I think the small is the perfect size.
> Be careful with the names on the Dooney satchels,  there are also cross body versions that are much smaller.





MrsKC said:


> Your bag is gorgeous !! I am sure you will enjoy her!


Thank you, and all the other well wishers! I just bought another small Florentine satchel pre-loved from Mercari in moss green. I really like the color, and it looks very smooth and shiny. I'll post pics when it arrives. My other Dooneys are a domed saffiano satchel in light blue (from QVC), and Claremont Hobo in tan (from Macys) and a red floral bougainvillea coated cotton domed satchel (from Lord & Taylor), so my little collection is growing.


----------



## Purse Nut

MrsKC said:


> She's lovely! Hope you have decided to keep her!



Thx MrsKC. I have decided to keep her. My friends think the bag is classy and the color beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Purse Nut

RuedeNesle said:


> She looks much better!  I'm so happy she's in a loving home!  You did a great job!
> I hope you enjoy carrying her!



Thx RuedeNesle, I think she's much improved. Please with the results. Wasn't sure at first if I could salvage this poor darling. Never say never!
Love carrying her. 
I never put a bag on the ground, floors, carpet, etc. or in a shopping cart. Never put water bottles inside, they can leak. Never put clickie pens inside either. Must be twist open or have strong click on cap. 
So she's getting pamper now lol!


----------



## Purse Nut

I used my 25% off coupon today online and ordered a small Flo Satchel in Natural this morning. Unknown to me I got free Expedited Shipping! Today was the last day for that. She'll  be here on the 21st! So excited cause she's already shipped. Squeeeee![emoji847]


----------



## barskin

Well, I just posted my first Florentine last week, and now I'm back with my second. My first (from Macy's) was a small satchel in natural, the second, from Mercari, was a preloved small satchel in moss green.





I looove these bags. And I just love this smooth olive green leather! I think the quality easily equals a Mulberry bag, at a far more reasonable price. Here are the two of them.






And here they are with the rest of my Dooney family.






(The red Claremont hobo just arrived today. It was on sale at Lord & Taylor, with an extra 30% off, so the final price was $98, and I couldn't resist the bargain)


----------



## BadWolf10

barskin said:


> Well, I just posted my first Florentine last week, and now I'm back with my second. My first (from Macy's) was a small satchel in natural, the second, from Mercari, was a preloved small satchel in moss green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looove these bags. And I just love this smooth olive green leather! I think the quality easily equals a Mulberry bag, at a far more reasonable price. Here are the two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are with the rest of my Dooney family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The red Claremont hobo just arrived today. It was on sale at Lord & Taylor, with an extra 30% off, so the final price was $98, and I couldn't resist the bargain)


Love them all!! I also just ordered the Claremont in red.... I fell in love with it at the outlet a while back and missed my chance to get it. So when I saw it on sale, I scooped it up, although you got a better price than I did, good catch!! Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## barskin

BadWolf10 said:


> Love them all!! I also just ordered the Claremont in red.... I fell in love with it at the outlet a while back and missed my chance to get it. So when I saw it on sale, I scooped it up, although you got a better price than I did, good catch!! Gorgeous bags!!


Oh, you have to go to L&T online. Dooney is a brand that is always included in the Friends and Family discount, so you can get incredible deals from them.


----------



## MrsKC

barskin said:


> Well, I just posted my first Florentine last week, and now I'm back with my second. My first (from Macy's) was a small satchel in natural, the second, from Mercari, was a preloved small satchel in moss green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looove these bags. And I just love this smooth olive green leather! I think the quality easily equals a Mulberry bag, at a far more reasonable price. Here are the two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are with the rest of my Dooney family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The red Claremont hobo just arrived today. It was on sale at Lord & Taylor, with an extra 30% off, so the final price was $98, and I couldn't resist the bargain)



Your bags are lovely! Florentine is addictive!


----------



## barskin

By the way, I studied up with videos by ThePecanTannedBeauty. I went and applied my Apple brand conditioner, Apple garde rain, and stain protector, stuffed my green bag carefully to keep it structured and put it in the dust bag. I ordered acid free tissue paper to wrap the tassels as she demonstrated.


----------



## MrsKC

barskin said:


> By the way, I studied up with videos by ThePecanTannedBeauty. I went and applied my Apple brand conditioner, Apple garde rain, and stain protector, stuffed my green bag carefully to keep it structured and put it in the dust bag. I ordered acid free tissue paper to wrap the tassels as she demonstrated.



Very good! 
I have never conditioned any of my bags, but that does not mean I wouldn't if I felt I needed it.
Storing correctly is important.  I also stuff, secure tassels, and place in a dust cover.


----------



## Purse Nut

Purse Nut said:


> I used my 25% off coupon today online and ordered a small Flo Satchel in Natural this morning. Unknown to me I got free Expedited Shipping! Today was the last day for that. She'll  be here on the 21st! So excited cause she's already shipped. Squeeeee![emoji847]



Update- my delivery date has changed to 12/22 whaaaaaa! Now I have to wait another day, oh well. It's coming 2nd day air at no extra charge so I really can't complain....just so darn impatient for her to get delivered.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> Update- my delivery date has changed to 12/22 whaaaaaa! Now I have to wait another day, oh well. It's coming 2nd day air at no extra charge so I really can't complain....just so darn impatient for her to get delivered.


Oh I hate when delivery gets delayed...... I hope she arrives today as planned!!


----------



## Purse Nut

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I hate when delivery gets delayed...... I hope she arrives today as planned!!



Nope, they updated the delivery date again to the 23rd!
It shipped from California and went to Kentucky. Completely skipped over New Mexico!! What's up with that?! Should've gone to El Paso.
Impatiently waiting now...


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> Nope, they updated the delivery date again to the 23rd!
> It shipped from California and went to Kentucky. Completely skipped over New Mexico!! What's up with that?! Should've gone to El Paso.
> Impatiently waiting now...


Omg that is frustrating..... I hate it when the tracking/shipping goes all wonky. I hope you get it by Christmas.


----------



## Twoboyz

Purse Nut said:


> She arrived today. But she looks like she's been thru a war zone...
> View attachment 3547752
> View attachment 3547753
> View attachment 3547754
> View attachment 3547756
> 
> This is a dark line in the leather
> View attachment 3547760
> 
> Came with the shoulder strap. No dust bag.
> Inside is totally clean. No weird odors. Just yummy leather scent.
> View attachment 3547769





Purse Nut said:


> It's such a gorgeous style too. Loving the deep rich Bordeaux color. The butter yellow leather inside is creamy soft. (excuse the pun) I like the shoulder strap, comfy on the shoulder either way.
> I massaged some leather restorer into the leather and it lessened the marks. I'll see how it looks in the morning.
> Indecisive right now...



Oh she's gorgeous! I'm glad you were able to restore her to the beauty that she started out as. Well IMO a few scratches don't diminish the beauty of Florentine, but I love how some Apple conditioner can breathe new life right back in. I'm glad she is adopted! Now I have to get one! [emoji4]



BlazenHsss said:


> I've  yet  to  wear  this  bad  girl  out.
> But I  will  be!  Soon!



Stunning! Your pictures make me regret letting mine go. Enjoy! [emoji4]



Purse Nut said:


> Here's a mod shot I took this morning before heading to work.
> View attachment 3548130



She looks great on you! It's such a cute bag. 



keishapie1973 said:


> I'm in again with my medium natural Flo. I can't wait until it softens up.
> 
> Pictured with my small plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3548279
> 
> View attachment 3548280



Beautiful! The leather is smooth and perfect. I love the plum too. [emoji7]



Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic from this morning after massaging restorer into her last night.
> View attachment 3548527
> 
> Not quit as bad. Have to see if Black Rocks can make any further improvements. Post a pic later.
> One consolation is that I'm not terrified of scratching her cause she already has boo-boos. I'm very careful with my bags so a least she's less likely to get more.
> I love the handles, they look so Hermes Birkinish to me and easy to grab. I think this is such a classy style.
> Oh ya one more thing, not only was this an "As Is" price, but I got her on 5 easy pays too.



I think she is gorgeous! At the price and easy pay it's hard to pass up. I like the stand up handles on this one as well. 



barskin said:


> Well, I just posted my first Florentine last week, and now I'm back with my second. My first (from Macy's) was a small satchel in natural, the second, from Mercari, was a preloved small satchel in moss green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looove these bags. And I just love this smooth olive green leather! I think the quality easily equals a Mulberry bag, at a far more reasonable price. Here are the two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here they are with the rest of my Dooney family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The red Claremont hobo just arrived today. It was on sale at Lord & Taylor, with an extra 30% off, so the final price was $98, and I couldn't resist the bargain)



Gorgeous bags! The patina on the olive is beautiful!  You've got a great collection. Hey multiply quickly don't they? 



Purse Nut said:


> Nope, they updated the delivery date again to the 23rd!
> It shipped from California and went to Kentucky. Completely skipped over New Mexico!! What's up with that?! Should've gone to El Paso.
> Impatiently waiting now...



That's so frustrating! This has been happening to me too. Yesterday I was suooosed to have a delivery and instead of sending it to my post office they sent it to another neighboring town. It was so close! Anyway it's coming today. It's not like it's a bag anyway...it's just some jewelry. Lol! I hope your bag makes it before Christmas [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks for your nice comments Twoboyz. I love the side zips, it's so easy to grab something out of the bag without undoing the top closure
Speaking of bags.... She's here!








All undressed...


Both sides 




She's smooth all over except some minor pebbling on about half of one end. Some slight stripping on the back side. She's gorgeous! Loving the Natural. Love the leather smell.


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for your nice comments Twoboyz. I love the side zips, it's so easy to grab something out of the bag without undoing the top closure
> Speaking of bags.... She's here!
> View attachment 3555823
> 
> View attachment 3555824
> 
> View attachment 3555826
> 
> View attachment 3555828
> 
> All undressed...
> View attachment 3555829
> 
> Both sides
> View attachment 3555830
> 
> View attachment 3555831
> 
> She's smooth all over except some minor pebbling on about half of one end. Some slight stripping on the back side. She's gorgeous! Loving the Natural. Love the leather smell.



Yes, she is lovely.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for your nice comments Twoboyz. I love the side zips, it's so easy to grab something out of the bag without undoing the top closure
> Speaking of bags.... She's here!
> View attachment 3555823
> 
> View attachment 3555824
> 
> View attachment 3555826
> 
> View attachment 3555828
> 
> All undressed...
> View attachment 3555829
> 
> Both sides
> View attachment 3555830
> 
> View attachment 3555831
> 
> She's smooth all over except some minor pebbling on about half of one end. Some slight stripping on the back side. She's gorgeous! Loving the Natural. Love the leather smell.


Enjoy your newest treasure.


----------



## momjules

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for your nice comments Twoboyz. I love the side zips, it's so easy to grab something out of the bag without undoing the top closure
> Speaking of bags.... She's here!
> View attachment 3555823
> 
> View attachment 3555824
> 
> View attachment 3555826
> 
> View attachment 3555828
> 
> All undressed...
> View attachment 3555829
> 
> Both sides
> View attachment 3555830
> 
> View attachment 3555831
> 
> She's smooth all over except some minor pebbling on about half of one end. Some slight stripping on the back side. She's gorgeous! Loving the Natural. Love the leather smell.



Beautiful!!


----------



## barskin

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for your nice comments Twoboyz. I love the side zips, it's so easy to grab something out of the bag without undoing the top closure
> Speaking of bags.... She's here!
> View attachment 3555823
> 
> View attachment 3555824
> 
> View attachment 3555826
> 
> View attachment 3555828
> 
> All undressed...
> View attachment 3555829
> 
> Both sides
> View attachment 3555830
> 
> View attachment 3555831
> 
> She's smooth all over except some minor pebbling on about half of one end. Some slight stripping on the back side. She's gorgeous! Loving the Natural. Love the leather smell.


Beautiful! And oh yes, do I love that new bag smell!


----------



## Lovely.Purse

This arrived a couple of days ago and the color (teal) is lovely, but the leather smells atrocious! This was my first florentine leather purchase, but I'm guessing not all the bags smell like this? Maybe it's just the dye used on the leather...

Either way, she's going back and I'm keeping my Verona Bionda in wine. The pebbled leather on that bag smells divine. 

Still interested in getting the Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel at some point. Hopefully I have a better experience with that bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Lovely.Purse said:


> This arrived a couple of days ago and the color (teal) is lovely, but the leather smells atrocious! This was my first florentine leather purchase, but I'm guessing not all the bags smell like this? Maybe it's just the dye used on the leather...
> 
> Either way, she's going back and I'm keeping my Verona Bionda in wine. The pebbled leather on that bag smells divine.
> 
> Still interested in getting the Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel at some point. Hopefully I have a better experience with that bag.
> View attachment 3556545



This is one gorgeous bag!!!! Too bad she's smelly....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lovely.Purse said:


> This arrived a couple of days ago and the color (teal) is lovely, but the leather smells atrocious! This was my first florentine leather purchase, but I'm guessing not all the bags smell like this? Maybe it's just the dye used on the leather...
> 
> Either way, she's going back and I'm keeping my Verona Bionda in wine. The pebbled leather on that bag smells divine.
> 
> Still interested in getting the Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel at some point. Hopefully I have a better experience with that bag.
> View attachment 3556545


What a disappointment.  The teal color is hard to find.  But you are right to return it if it smells.  Glad the wine Verona Bionda is a winner.


----------



## Lovely.Purse

keishapie1973 said:


> This is one gorgeous bag!!!! Too bad she's smelly....





lavenderjunkie said:


> What a disappointment.  The teal color is hard to find.  But you are right to return it if it smells.  Glad the wine Verona Bionda is a winner.



Yup, too bad she didn't smell delicious. I do love the pebbled leather version in wine though, so no biggie. Maybe this is a good excuse to pick up the natural Florentine large Elisa for my birthday!


----------



## aerinha

Lovely.Purse said:


> This arrived a couple of days ago and the color (teal) is lovely, but the leather smells atrocious! This was my first florentine leather purchase, but I'm guessing not all the bags smell like this? Maybe it's just the dye used on the leather...
> 
> Either way, she's going back and I'm keeping my Verona Bionda in wine. The pebbled leather on that bag smells divine.
> 
> Still interested in getting the Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel at some point. Hopefully I have a better experience with that bag.
> View attachment 3556545



I love the pocket satchel.


----------



## aerinha

Posted this in the wrong thread by mistake.  Has anyone else noticed the flo crossbody and small dixon?  Or that the flo Elisa now comes in bone?


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app

I joined the club right before Christmas with this domed satchel in elephant. First Dooney purchase in years...I am loving it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purseluvnmama said:


> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> I joined the club right before Christmas with this domed satchel in elephant. First Dooney purchase in years...I am loving it!


Enjoy your new Dooney.   That's a great style you selected.


----------



## Lovely.Purse

Purseluvnmama said:


> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> I joined the club right before Christmas with this domed satchel in elephant. First Dooney purchase in years...I am loving it!



Love the color and brushed gold hardware!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney.   That's a great style you selected.


Thank you!!


Lovely.Purse said:


> Love the color and brushed gold hardware!



Thanks! Me too!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

barskin said:


> My first Dooney Florentine arrived yesterday (bought from Macy's online). I watched a YouTube video made by a woman with loads of Florentines, and I thought, "why don't I have one of them?" I got the small Florentine satchel in natural. The first thing I thought when I opened it up was, "this is _small_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems bigger than my small Mulberry Alexa, even though their dimensions are virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it, and everyone says it gets better with age, so, all I can say is, what took me so long.



Congrats and she's beautiful! 
[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## barskin

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats and she's beautiful!
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


Thanks! And thank you for your videos. I'm following your good advice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Barskin*:  the length and width of a bag may be similar.   But I find the depth across the bottom, as well as the shape of the bag to be key factors in how much the bag will hold.  Also a softer handbag holds more than a structured one.  Sometimes you can't tell until you load up a handbag.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yessssssss!!
So  good I  have  to  post  it  twice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss!!
> So  good I  have  to  post  it  twice!


I'm glad you have a winner.  Half the joy of a new handbag comes from really loving it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss!!
> So  good I  have  to  post  it  twice!


 Well why not? It deserves it's own photo album. Beautiful bag Blaze!


----------



## DBLover318

OMG so beautiful!   Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DooneyGal

I have the same bag, and I love her too! I bought her at the Thanksgiving 2013 Macy’s F&F sale. She is distinctly but evenly pebbled on all four sides. Since my other Flo’s are smooth, I was uncertain at first that I’d like one this pebbled. The sales associate told me she’d been at the back of the stock room for a long time. I knew that was true when I discovered she had a leather key-keeper with matching brass hardware. Yes! By late 2013 leather key keepers had become a rarity, and I missed them. I said to the sales associate, “Ya know, I think this bag has my name on her”. Since then I’ve come to enjoy the rich texture of her leather. She’s a beautiful variation from my other Flo’s. This bag is a wardrobe staple and truly a Dooney classic!


----------



## YankeeDooney

DooneyGal said:


> I have the same bag, and I love her too! I bought her at the Thanksgiving 2013 Macy’s F&F sale. She is distinctly but evenly pebbled on all four sides. Since my other Flo’s are smooth, I was uncertain at first that I’d like one this pebbled. The sales associate told me she’d been at the back of the stock room for a long time. I knew that was true when I discovered she had a leather key-keeper with matching brass hardware. Yes! By late 2013 leather key keepers had become a rarity, and I missed them. I said to the sales associate, “Ya know, I think this bag has my name on her”. Since then I’ve come to enjoy the rich texture of her leather. She’s a beautiful variation from my other Flo’s. This bag is a wardrobe staple and truly a Dooney classic!
> View attachment 3581851



This one is a beauty. There are some cases where I really don't mind pebbling and other cases where I prefer it. It seems to depend on the color and style for me, however, my ultimate decision usually happens when I see the bag in person. Sometimes the pebbling just speaks and truly adds to the beauty of the bag...it really just depends on the particular bag itself. Almost like picking a puppy. LOL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyGal said:


> I have the same bag, and I love her too! I bought her at the Thanksgiving 2013 Macy’s F&F sale. She is distinctly but evenly pebbled on all four sides. Since my other Flo’s are smooth, I was uncertain at first that I’d like one this pebbled. The sales associate told me she’d been at the back of the stock room for a long time. I knew that was true when I discovered she had a leather key-keeper with matching brass hardware. Yes! By late 2013 leather key keepers had become a rarity, and I missed them. I said to the sales associate, “Ya know, I think this bag has my name on her”. Since then I’ve come to enjoy the rich texture of her leather. She’s a beautiful variation from my other Flo’s. This bag is a wardrobe staple and truly a Dooney classic!
> View attachment 3581851


Sometimes I've chosen a pebbled Flo over a smooth one when I see them in person.  It depends on the bag.  Generally I too prefer the smooth,  but the pebbled does wear so much better and doesn't show marks. Glad you are enjoying your find.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyGal said:


> I have the same bag, and I love her too! I bought her at the Thanksgiving 2013 Macy’s F&F sale. She is distinctly but evenly pebbled on all four sides. Since my other Flo’s are smooth, I was uncertain at first that I’d like one this pebbled. The sales associate told me she’d been at the back of the stock room for a long time. I knew that was true when I discovered she had a leather key-keeper with matching brass hardware. Yes! By late 2013 leather key keepers had become a rarity, and I missed them. I said to the sales associate, “Ya know, I think this bag has my name on her”. Since then I’ve come to enjoy the rich texture of her leather. She’s a beautiful variation from my other Flo’s. This bag is a wardrobe staple and truly a Dooney classic!
> View attachment 3581851



 Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

I am looking for a large Cristina in tmoro florentine. Made a couple outlet calls and no go. If anyone sees one at an outlet please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I am looking for a large Cristina in tmoro florentine. Made a couple outlet calls and no go. If anyone sees one at an outlet please let me know. Thanks.



Will do! Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

As you can see from the picture this story has a happy ending! Yesterday afternoon I switched to "Ruby" from my Bitsy Zebra because I had to stand-in for my daughter at a Parent's meeting for my oldest granddaughter's upcoming class camping trip. I knew I'd receive forms and I knew they would fit in Ruby.  The three grandchildren were in the car before me. As I was opening my door I dropped my Peet's coffee cup on the ground. The cap was still on, but when I picked it up it was dripping coffee all over the front of Ruby! We've been caught in lots of rain so I know she can handle water, but I wasn't sure how coffee would affect the leather. I put her on my seat, took out my water bottle and started pouring water all over the bag. My oldest granddaughter, who was in the front passenger seat was yelling, "Grammy what are you doing?" I told her, "I know what I'm doing, it's fine!"  After I poured water all over the front I took a Cottonelle wipe and wiped down the front of the bag. After I did that, that's when I realized what my granddaughter was worried about. I had also poured water all in the cloth driver's seat! I had to go back inside and get a couple of thick towels to sit on when I drove to the meeting.  Anyway, all's well that ends well! In case anyone is wondering how the Toscana Florentine leather handles coffee, it turned out nice for me, but I got to it quickly.


----------



## DBLover318

Beautiful!
I'm so glad the coffee was removed quickly and cleanly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Beautiful!
> I'm so glad the coffee was removed quickly and cleanly!


Thanks DBL!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> As you can see from the picture this story has a happy ending! Yesterday afternoon I switched to "Ruby" from my Bitsy Zebra because I had to stand-in for my daughter at a Parent's meeting for my oldest granddaughter's upcoming class camping trip. I knew I'd receive forms and I knew they would fit in Ruby.  The three grandchildren were in the car before me. As I was opening my door I dropped my Peet's coffee cup on the ground. The cap was still on, but when I picked it up it was dripping coffee all over the front of Ruby! We've been caught in lots of rain so I know she can handle water, but I wasn't sure how coffee would affect the leather. I put her on my seat, took out my water bottle and started pouring water all over the bag. My oldest granddaughter, who was in the front passenger seat was yelling, "Grammy what are you doing?" I told her, "I know what I'm doing, it's fine!"  After I poured water all over the front I took a Cottonelle wipe and wiped down the front of the bag. After I did that, that's when I realized what my granddaughter was worried about. I had also poured water all in the cloth driver's seat! I had to go back inside and get a couple of thick towels to sit on when I drove to the meeting.  Anyway, all's well that ends well! In case anyone is wondering how the Toscana Florentine leather handles coffee, it turned out nice for me, but I got to it quickly.
> 
> View attachment 3586431



OMG [emoji44]. Thats quick thinking RN! I'm so happy she turned out as good as new and there was a happy ending. This could have been a disaster. Now I have even more confidence in trying a Toscana bag someday. I still have my eye on the mini Domed Satchel and the side zip satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> OMG [emoji44]. Thats quick thinking RN! I'm so happy she turned out as good as new and there was a happy ending. This could have been a disaster. Now I have even more confidence in trying a Toscana bag someday. I still have my eye on the mini Domed Satchel and the side zip satchel.



Both are lovely, why the mini, just curious?


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> As you can see from the picture this story has a happy ending! Yesterday afternoon I switched to "Ruby" from my Bitsy Zebra because I had to stand-in for my daughter at a Parent's meeting for my oldest granddaughter's upcoming class camping trip. I knew I'd receive forms and I knew they would fit in Ruby.  The three grandchildren were in the car before me. As I was opening my door I dropped my Peet's coffee cup on the ground. The cap was still on, but when I picked it up it was dripping coffee all over the front of Ruby! We've been caught in lots of rain so I know she can handle water, but I wasn't sure how coffee would affect the leather. I put her on my seat, took out my water bottle and started pouring water all over the bag. My oldest granddaughter, who was in the front passenger seat was yelling, "Grammy what are you doing?" I told her, "I know what I'm doing, it's fine!"  After I poured water all over the front I took a Cottonelle wipe and wiped down the front of the bag. After I did that, that's when I realized what my granddaughter was worried about. I had also poured water all in the cloth driver's seat! I had to go back inside and get a couple of thick towels to sit on when I drove to the meeting.  Anyway, all's well that ends well! In case anyone is wondering how the Toscana Florentine leather handles coffee, it turned out nice for me, but I got to it quickly.
> 
> View attachment 3586431


Whew! Close call RN! I would have had a panic attack. Good recovery!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Both are lovely, why the mini, just curious?



Thanks YD. It's just so cute. I've been wanting a mini bag for awhile and this one looks a little bigger than the Bitsy, but I should check the measurements first. I will probably wait for it to possibly get to the outlet. 20% off isn't enough of a discount for me yet.

Edited: I checked the measurements and the Toscana small Domed Satchel is a little larger than the Bitsy. The Bitsy was just a touch too small for me.  This little bit might make all the difference. 

Toscana Small Domed Satchel:
H 8.25" x W 4.5" x L 10.5"

Bitsy Bag:
H 7" x W 3.75" x L 8.25"


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> OMG [emoji44]. Thats quick thinking RN! I'm so happy she turned out as good as new and there was a happy ending. This could have been a disaster. Now I have even more confidence in trying a Toscana bag someday. I still have my eye on the mini Domed Satchel and the side zip satchel.





YankeeDooney said:


> Whew! Close call RN! I would have had a panic attack. Good recovery!



Thanks TB & YD!
I did have a mild panic attack, then I went into triage mode, "Water! Stat!"  Seriously, I thought it was ruined. I didn't realize the cup was leaking at first because I was also making sure my youngest granddaughter was in her car seat and belted. When I finally looked down the front of the bag was covered in coffee. I honestly screamed! I was very happy with the results. It still looks as good as new!

TB: Good luck with your decision! I know you'll be happy with whichever one you get! Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB & YD!
> I did have a mild panic attack, then I went into triage mode, "Water! Stat!"  Seriously, I thought it was ruined. I didn't realize the cup was leaking at first because I was also making sure my youngest granddaughter was in her car seat and belted. When I finally looked down the front of the bag was covered in coffee. I honestly screamed! I was very happy with the results. It still looks as good as new!
> 
> TB: Good luck with your decision! I know you'll be happy with whichever one you get! Please let us know what you decide!



You were merely taking care of priorities and Karma smiled down at you [emoji4]. Thanks! We will forget all about this dilemma by the time I decide to make a purchase probably. Lol! That is unless I see the bag in real life and I just can't say no...which has been known to happen on many occasions. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> You were merely taking care of priorities and Karma smiled down at you [emoji4]. Thanks! We will forget all about this dilemma by the time I decide to make a purchase probably. Lol! That is unless I see the bag in real life and I just can't say no...which has been known to happen on many occasions. [emoji23]



Oh no I bite my tongue! I just saw in the deals no chat thread that ILD has the toscanas in sale for 50% off! Now what do I do?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no I bite my tongue! I just saw in the deals no chat thread that ILD has the toscanas in sale for 50% off! Now what do I do?


  I was just about to reply to your other post and mention to you I saw the same thing in the no chat thread!  I checked it out earlier and saw a Bordeaux and Pine Green satchel for $224! Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was just about to reply to your other post and mention to you I saw the same thing in the no chat thread!  I checked it out earlier and saw a Bordeaux and Pine Green satchel for $224! Good luck!



Oh gosh, why is life so full of challenges? [emoji23] I was thinking I wanted Tmoro and all they are offering is the Bordeaux mostly. I'm on  the fence. By the time I decide they will likely be gone. I didnt expect them to be in this deep if a discount yet. What's going on?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh, why is life so full of challenges? [emoji23] I was thinking I wanted Tmoro and all they are offering is the Bordeaux mostly. I'm on  the fence. By the time I decide they will likely be gone. I didnt expect them to be in this deep if a discount yet. What's going on?


If they don't have the color you want, then it's still not the time for you to buy it. 50% off is a great price, but it has to be "the" bag you want. I still think my red satchel was worth buying at full price.  I've been enjoying her since November instead of trying to find her on sale. But that worked for me because I knew I really wanted her.  You're still on the fence with the Toscana line, and you have a lot of other beauties to enjoy in the meantime.  You'll buy when the time is right, and I'm sure you'll get a great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> If they don't have the color you want, then it's still not the time for you to buy it. 50% off is a great price, but it has to be "the" bag you want. I still think my red satchel was worth buying at full price.  I've been enjoying her since November instead of trying to find her on sale. But that worked for me because I knew I really wanted her.  You're still on the fence with the Toscana line, and you have a lot of other beauties to enjoy in the meantime.  You'll buy when the time is right, and I'm sure you'll get a great deal!



Thanks RN! You're right. That's sort of how I was leaning. I have to listen to my inner voice and it was telling me I'd feel bad if I purchased it. That's not the feeling I want with a new bag. Thanks for the advice! I love your beautiful red Ruby Toscana. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! You're right. That's sort of how I was leaning. I have to listen to my inner voice and it was telling me I'd feel bad if I purchased it. That's not the feeling I want with a new bag. Thanks for the advice! I love your beautiful red Ruby Toscana. [emoji7]


You're welcome TB! 
Thanks!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome TB!
> Thanks!
> Have a great weekend!



You too! [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh, why is life so full of challenges? [emoji23] I was thinking I wanted Tmoro and all they are offering is the Bordeaux mostly. I'm on  the fence. By the time I decide they will likely be gone. I didnt expect them to be in this deep if a discount yet. What's going on?



I wanted the small in ginger or espresso but all they have is bordeaux, which I would have been ok with except I have ghe side zip in bordeaux and wanted to try a new color.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I wanted the small in ginger or espresso but all they have is bordeaux, which I would have been ok with except I have ghe side zip in bordeaux and wanted to try a new color.



I like those colors too. I think I need to see them all in real life to ultimately decide.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> As you can see from the picture this story has a happy ending! Yesterday afternoon I switched to "Ruby" from my Bitsy Zebra because I had to stand-in for my daughter at a Parent's meeting for my oldest granddaughter's upcoming class camping trip. I knew I'd receive forms and I knew they would fit in Ruby.  The three grandchildren were in the car before me. As I was opening my door I dropped my Peet's coffee cup on the ground. The cap was still on, but when I picked it up it was dripping coffee all over the front of Ruby! We've been caught in lots of rain so I know she can handle water, but I wasn't sure how coffee would affect the leather. I put her on my seat, took out my water bottle and started pouring water all over the bag. My oldest granddaughter, who was in the front passenger seat was yelling, "Grammy what are you doing?" I told her, "I know what I'm doing, it's fine!"  After I poured water all over the front I took a Cottonelle wipe and wiped down the front of the bag. After I did that, that's when I realized what my granddaughter was worried about. I had also poured water all in the cloth driver's seat! I had to go back inside and get a couple of thick towels to sit on when I drove to the meeting.  Anyway, all's well that ends well! In case anyone is wondering how the Toscana Florentine leather handles coffee, it turned out nice for me, but I got to it quickly.
> 
> View attachment 3586431


Glad you acted in time and everything turned out ok.  Your fast thinking probably saved your handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you acted in time and everything turned out ok.  Your fast thinking probably saved your handbag.



Thanks LJ!
I agree, acting quickly is probably what saved the bag.  I don't ever want to test it again!


----------



## barskin

I got a new, well, pre-loved, one on Mercari. It cost $80, because, I guess, of the little water stain on the side. It's in mustard and it's smooth and shiny and gorgeous. Well, I think so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 dsTf]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And then there were three


----------



## RuedeNesle

barskin said:


> I got a new, well, pre-loved, one on Mercari. It cost $80, because, I guess, of the little water stain on the side. It's in mustard and it's smooth and shiny and gorgeous. Well, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsTf]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were three


I agree, she is shiny and gorgeous!
Congrats! You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## YankeeDooney

barskin said:


> I got a new, well, pre-loved, one on Mercari. It cost $80, because, I guess, of the little water stain on the side. It's in mustard and it's smooth and shiny and gorgeous. Well, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsTf]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were three


Great deal! These are all gorgeous! I love the lighting in these photos. It is perfect. What are you using to take the pictures? They are crystal clear pics.


----------



## barskin

YankeeDooney said:


> Great deal! These are all gorgeous! I love the lighting in these photos. It is perfect. What are you using to take the pictures? They are crystal clear pics.


Just my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Great deal! These are all gorgeous! I love the lighting in these photos. It is perfect. What are you using to take the pictures? They are crystal clear pics.


She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

barskin said:


> Just my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge.


The galaxy s7 is the BOMB!! Great pics


----------



## Ludmilla

barskin said:


> I got a new, well, pre-loved, one on Mercari. It cost $80, because, I guess, of the little water stain on the side. It's in mustard and it's smooth and shiny and gorgeous. Well, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsTf]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were three



Totally envious of your bags (and phone )!


----------



## Twoboyz

barskin said:


> I got a new, well, pre-loved, one on Mercari. It cost $80, because, I guess, of the little water stain on the side. It's in mustard and it's smooth and shiny and gorgeous. Well, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsTf]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were three



Beautiful! Stunning trio. [emoji7]


----------



## Bobetta

I've been so "good" lately and in a month I've added a few to my collection. Lol. I got an overnight bag from QVC and then from a FB group, I bought a Dooney Reggata bag and this little lady - a Florentine Russel Tote. (I think?) The seller called it a satchel but I found it to be a Small Russel. There is water damage as disclosed. Which is probably a colored liquid that stained. I still love it! But I will try to clean, condition and seal it. You can see the marks in the close-up shot.
(And don't mind my co-worker's mirror marks. Lol.)


----------



## MKB0925

Bobetta said:


> I've been so "good" lately and in a month I've added a few to my collection. Lol. I got an overnight bag from QVC and then from a FB group, I bought a Dooney Reggata bag and this little lady - a Florentine Russel Tote. (I think?) The seller called it a satchel but I found it to be a Small Russel. There is water damage as disclosed. Which is probably a colored liquid that stained. I still love it! But I will try to clean, condition and seal it. You can see the marks in the close-up shot.
> (And don't mind my co-worker's mirror marks. Lol.)



I love this!! The Pom looks great with it too!


----------



## MaryBel

barskin said:


> I got a new, well, pre-loved, one on Mercari. It cost $80, because, I guess, of the little water stain on the side. It's in mustard and it's smooth and shiny and gorgeous. Well, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsTf]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there were three



She's Gorgeous! 
You got a very good deal on her! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> I've been so "good" lately and in a month I've added a few to my collection. Lol. I got an overnight bag from QVC and then from a FB group, I bought a Dooney Reggata bag and this little lady - a Florentine Russel Tote. (I think?) The seller called it a satchel but I found it to be a Small Russel. There is water damage as disclosed. Which is probably a colored liquid that stained. I still love it! But I will try to clean, condition and seal it. You can see the marks in the close-up shot.
> (And don't mind my co-worker's mirror marks. Lol.)


She looks very good on you. Looks perfect with your outfit!
I think you will be able to make her look like new. I've found that moisturizer does wonders!


----------



## teaparties

I'd love to hear some thoughts from those of you who love Dooney Florentine!
I bought this small florentine satchel in natural, and while I love the leather.. I'm wondering about the pebbled texture and some pretty significant wrinkling in one of the handles. I know that some of the bags will have some pebbles as it depends on the actual hide that is used, but I've seen so many florentines that have that smooth leather. This one just seems too pebbled to me! I also wondering about the wrinkling in the handle since it seems like it would be something that would happen after lots of use, but this one is new and it's only on one of the handles. Do you think I should exchange this bag or keep it? I'd be taking a gamble as I purchased this online and not in person, so I may just get another bag with the same characteristics. I do think it's beautiful, but I haven't seen other bags with as much pebbling and wrinkled handles. Maybe I'm being too picky! Thoughts?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Honestly, it is all about preference. I prefer smooth but have loved some that are pebbled. You sound disenchanted so that may tell you something already. You could always order another and hope it is more to your liking. If it were me, that's what I would do.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I've been so "good" lately and in a month I've added a few to my collection. Lol. I got an overnight bag from QVC and then from a FB group, I bought a Dooney Reggata bag and this little lady - a Florentine Russel Tote. (I think?) The seller called it a satchel but I found it to be a Small Russel. There is water damage as disclosed. Which is probably a colored liquid that stained. I still love it! But I will try to clean, condition and seal it. You can see the marks in the close-up shot.
> (And don't mind my co-worker's mirror marks. Lol.)



Hi Bob! Good to see you. I've always loved the clean look of the small Russel. She looks great on you! Yes maybe with some conditioning you can blend that in. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

teaparties said:


> I'd love to hear some thoughts from those of you who love Dooney Florentine!
> I bought this small florentine satchel in natural, and while I love the leather.. I'm wondering about the pebbled texture and some pretty significant wrinkling in one of the handles. I know that some of the bags will have some pebbles as it depends on the actual hide that is used, but I've seen so many florentines that have that smooth leather. This one just seems too pebbled to me! I also wondering about the wrinkling in the handle since it seems like it would be something that would happen after lots of use, but this one is new and it's only on one of the handles. Do you think I should exchange this bag or keep it? I'd be taking a gamble as I purchased this online and not in person, so I may just get another bag with the same characteristics. I do think it's beautiful, but I haven't seen other bags with as much pebbling and wrinkled handles. Maybe I'm being too picky! Thoughts?



Hi, I agree with YD. I also prefer my Florentine to be smooth. I do t mind a little light texture, but that line is almost like a crease. I did get one bag that looked similar to yours but it was even a little more textured with a few different textures and a line across the front. I returned it and ended up getting one that was as smooth as could be. I think if you have any doubts it might be worth an exchange. It will be a bag you'll potentially have for a long time. You should be happy with it 100%. Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## teaparties

Thanks for your help! I might try to return this one and take a chance at a new one. I appreciate your advice!


----------



## annie1

teaparties said:


> Thanks for your help! I might try to return this one and take a chance at a new one. I appreciate your advice!



I own one with wonderful pebbled leather and one smooth.  Love them both.  The natural is pebbled.  The blue is smooth.  Hope this helps


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Honestly, it is all about preference. I prefer smooth but have loved some that are pebbled. You sound disenchanted so that may tell you something already. You could always order another and hope it is more to your liking. If it were me, that's what I would do.


I have to agree with YD.  I have both pebbled and smooth Florentine.  It depends upon how it looks on a particular handbag.  In general,  the pebbled will show far fewer scratches, but I prefer the smooth most of the time.    If you have your heart set on a smooth or a certain look,  then you should wait until go can find that one and return this one.  It's an expensive handbag, so unless it was a on a great sale, you shouldn't have to compromise.


----------



## Bobetta

MKB0925 said:


> I love this!! The Pom looks great with it too!


Thanks! I love those little fuzzy poms. Lol. I need to buy a quality one. For every one I break, I replace. Lol. I have a red Dooney tassle charm there too but it's hidden. Love the little things.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Bob! Good to see you. I've always loved the clean look of the small Russel. She looks great on you! Yes maybe with some conditioning you can blend that in. Enjoy! [emoji4]


Hey!! It's been awhile. I keep having app issues and don't get in here enough. Should be good now. How's it all going?? And I wasn't familiar with this Russel style. The Florentine is what drew me. But so roomy and clean style. You're right. I'm liking her so far. Going to test out the stuff I bought to see if I can jazz her up. I love the natural Flo but they're the hardest to keep. I still never take out my Flo Natural Satchel. I'm a scaredy cat. Lol. I was using my Taupe Flo Satchel and got green tea water marks on it. I can't. Lol.


----------



## teaparties

annie1 said:


> I own one with wonderful pebbled leather and one smooth.  Love them both.  The natural is pebbled.  The blue is smooth.  Hope this helps





lavenderjunkie said:


> I have to agree with YD.  I have both pebbled and smooth Florentine.  It depends upon how it looks on a particular handbag.  In general,  the pebbled will show far fewer scratches, but I prefer the smooth most of the time.    If you have your heart set on a smooth or a certain look,  then you should wait until go can find that one and return this one.  It's an expensive handbag, so unless it was a on a great sale, you shouldn't have to compromise.



Thanks, you two! I'm going to try to track down one with smoother leather. I think I'd be happier with it.


----------



## aerinha

For those interested on the left is espresso Toscana compared on right to tmoro Florentine


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha*:  they are both beautiful leathers.   Enjoy.


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone seen the pine green toscana florentine IRL?  Some pics it seems a nice neutral green, others it seems to border on teal.


----------



## Bobetta

teaparties said:


> Thanks, you two! I'm going to try to track down one with smoother leather. I think I'd be happier with it.


Good luck. It's definitely worth finding the one you love. I had the same issues as you with my Taupe Flo. I even posted somewhere around here asking for opinions. I ended up keeping it because someone commented that Flo's are like skin. And skin isn't perfect. Since then I've gotten other Flo's with closer to perfect "skin" and I love them all and their variety. The only one that has smooth buttery leather, is my Salmon Flo. The other colors never had that leather. My Natural is smooth except for parts in the back and under. It has that wrinkled texture. Yours didn't look so bad except for the front and what looks like a crease? That probably would irritate me too. So keep us posted and hope you find the one! 


teaparties said:


> I'd love to hear some thoughts from those of you who love Dooney Florentine!


----------



## momjules

H! I ordered the flo Dixon bag that was on Qvc last night
I was just checked and the pebble leather Dixon is bigger? 
And one hundred dollars less? 
Can this be right about the sizing?


----------



## momjules

I checked dooney website and they say they are the same size


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> I checked dooney website and they say they are the same size



Q showed the small florentine dixon, but there is also a regular dixon that does not come in florentine (for now anyway) thst is much larger than the small.


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Q showed the small florentine dixon, but there is also a regular dixon that does not come in florentine (for now anyway) thst is much larger than the small.



Yes I was also looking at the pebble one that is 198.00. I love Florentine but there's a hundred buck difference. I'm going to look again.


----------



## momjules

I was a good girl and canceled the flo bag. I really don't need it and I can go to the outlet and a flo crossbody will scratch all over.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I was a good girl and canceled the flo bag. I really don't need it and I can go to the outlet and a flo crossbody will scratch all over.


Glad you are back *MJ*.  I've been thinking about you.  When you get to the outlet you will be able to compare styles and sizes and be more certain.  Measurements on Dooney are often wrong,  and QVC measures differently than Dooney does,  adding to the confusion.  Another thing to think about... Flo is a heavier, thicker leather.  That makes a cross body bag heavier... I know,  I have one.  Sometimes a lighter pebbled leather works better in the cross body style for me.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are back *MJ*.  I've been thinking about you.  When you get to the outlet you will be able to compare styles and sizes and be more certain.  Measurements on Dooney are often wrong,  and QVC measures differently than Dooney does,  adding to the confusion.  Another thing to think about... Flo is a heavier, thicker leather.  That makes a cross body bag heavier... I know,  I have one.  Sometimes a lighter pebbled leather works better in the cross body style for me.



Hello! Thank you for thinking about me. I'm still very tired and this was a rough one for the doctor and me. Still better than open heart.
I don't need anymore bags. I've got too many as it is.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hey!! It's been awhile. I keep having app issues and don't get in here enough. Should be good now. How's it all going?? And I wasn't familiar with this Russel style. The Florentine is what drew me. But so roomy and clean style. You're right. I'm liking her so far. Going to test out the stuff I bought to see if I can jazz her up. I love the natural Flo but they're the hardest to keep. I still never take out my Flo Natural Satchel. I'm a scaredy cat. Lol. I was using my Taupe Flo Satchel and got green tea water marks on it. I can't. Lol.



I'm good. Thanks! I have been absent here too but I'm trying to check in more. It's been quiet around the forum. I think a lot of us are trying to be good and avoid temptation. [emoji23] sorry about your marks on your Taupe. That's frustrating and disappointing. I'm okay with carrying my natural Stanwich now as the corners have darkened. That's all it took was a couple of blemishes/patina and it helped me relax.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hello! Thank you for thinking about me. I'm still very tired and this was a rough one for the doctor and me. Still better than open heart.
> I don't need anymore bags. I've got too many as it is.



I'm glad you're doing okay. Hugs [emoji847]


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> H! I ordered the flo Dixon bag that was on Qvc last night
> I was just checked and the pebble leather Dixon is bigger?
> And one hundred dollars less?
> Can this be right about the sizing?



That small Dixon Florentine bag really bought my eye. I really like it. I see that you cancelled your order though. I'm going to wait for it to get to the outlet though. I'd like to try it on too.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> That small Dixon Florentine bag really bought my eye. I really like it. I see that you cancelled your order though. I'm going to wait for it to get to the outlet though. I'd like to try it on too.



The bone had me drooling, but contact with jeans scared me off.  If I ever get one black or chestnut would be my pick.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are back *MJ*.  I've been thinking about you.  When you get to the outlet you will be able to compare styles and sizes and be more certain.  Measurements on Dooney are often wrong,  and QVC measures differently than Dooney does,  adding to the confusion.  Another thing to think about... Flo is a heavier, thicker leather.  That makes a cross body bag heavier... I know,  I have one.  Sometimes a lighter pebbled leather works better in the cross body style for me.


Glad to see you back!! I hope you are resting and healing well. 

I agree with LJ , the measurements on the website can be off.... good idea to see it IRL if you can.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> The bone had me drooling, but contact with jeans scared me off.  If I ever get one black or chestnut would be my pick.



My thoughts exactly. I was loving the navy and chestnut. I'll keep my eye out for it. I'm staying away from the outlet though. Too much temptation for my no buy. [emoji51]


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> My thoughts exactly. I was loving the navy and chestnut. I'll keep my eye out for it. I'm staying away from the outlet though. Too much temptation for my no buy. [emoji51]



I almost call them at lunch today but remembered I just bought a bunch of bags and a vintage ring off ebay.  I forgot about the navy, I liked that too.


----------



## Vickie_26

MiaBorsa said:


> Adding the florentine Elisa in natural to the clubhouse.   Style No. 8L283.



I just ordered this bag and came looking for a pic ! I can't see it though !  can you post the pic again , PLEASE ?!


----------



## teaparties

I purchased a pre-loved bag, but noticed a few things that I'm wondering about. Again, I'm not sure if I'm being too critical or if these are just normal characteristics of the florentine satchel or if I'm just inspecting the bag too closely.  I noticed that there is wear/crinkling of the piping at the bag's opening. It just doesn't look like it's sewed all that well. It also seems like the suede peeks out at the edges a bit more when the top is folded down. The suede on one side of the bag also peeks out beyond the leather itself.
The base of the bag also has some stitches that look like they're pulling apart.. not that they would break at this moment, but I'm sure with use and time that they would. I did get this bag at a bit of a discount, but it wasn't anything like 50% off. Do I let these things go and keep it or try to buy another at potentially full price with perhaps other defects? Does Dooney repair these things? Are they even issues or are they normal with some use? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## teaparties

^ I went ahead and ordered a new bag. I think it's best that I purchase one brand new. I'll try and post some photos when it gets here!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

teaparties said:


> ^ I went ahead and ordered a new bag. I think it's best that I purchase one brand new. I'll try and post some photos when it gets here!


Hope it's perfect and you love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

teaparties said:


> ^ I went ahead and ordered a new bag. I think it's best that I purchase one brand new. I'll try and post some photos when it gets here!



I hope it's perfect. Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

teaparties said:


> I purchased a pre-loved bag, but noticed a few things that I'm wondering about. Again, I'm not sure if I'm being too critical or if these are just normal characteristics of the florentine satchel or if I'm just inspecting the bag too closely.  I noticed that there is wear/crinkling of the piping at the bag's opening. It just doesn't look like it's sewed all that well. It also seems like the suede peeks out at the edges a bit more when the top is folded down. The suede on one side of the bag also peeks out beyond the leather itself.
> The base of the bag also has some stitches that look like they're pulling apart.. not that they would break at this moment, but I'm sure with use and time that they would. I did get this bag at a bit of a discount, but it wasn't anything like 50% off. Do I let these things go and keep it or try to buy another at potentially full price with perhaps other defects? Does Dooney repair these things? Are they even issues or are they normal with some use? Thanks in advance for your input!



Hi, I checked my two satchels. It also looks like the suede and leather peek a little out of the Florentine leather. I think it's probably normal. I would be concerned however with the stitching that looks loose. I think that is probably something Dooney can fix but for a price. You might want to call them and ask about what repairs they can do and how much they would cost.  I hope this helps. 

This is my Florentine Satchel with the suede. Here are both sides. 






Here is my made in America Florentine Satchel with the smooth leather lining instead of suede.


----------



## teaparties

Thanks for your help, Twoboyz! I think mine was a bit worse.. yours definitely looks much better! Will let you guys know when the new one shows up!


----------



## Twoboyz

teaparties said:


> Thanks for your help, Twoboyz! I think mine was a bit worse.. yours definitely looks much better! Will let you guys know when the new one shows up!



You're very welcome. I'll be watching for your new one.


----------



## DooneyGal

I'm hoping to add a Florentine Mini Satchel in Red to my collection. For the past few days dooney[.]com has off-and-on listed the Florentine Mini Satchel for $238.50 - $318.00. When I click on the link and scroll over the colors, they all show at the regular price of $318. Does anyone know what Dooney is up to with this? TIA


----------



## aerinha

DooneyGal said:


> I'm hoping to add a Florentine Mini Satchel in Red to my collection. For the past few days dooney[.]com has off-and-on listed the Florentine Mini Satchel for $238.50 - $318.00. When I click on the link and scroll over the colors, they all show at the regular price of $318. Does anyone know what Dooney is up to with this? TIA


That happened before.  Then it was because one color was on sale, sold out and they didn't update the page.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Does anyone know is the Florentine satchel a seasonal item I noticed it isn't on the Dooney and Bourke website right now, did they discontinue this item?


----------



## keishapie1973

ifeelpretty said:


> Does anyone know is the Florentine satchel a seasonal item I noticed it isn't on the Dooney and Bourke website right now, did they discontinue this item?



I see them here..... http://www.dooney.com/collections/florentine/


----------



## barskin

This came today. I bought this flap tab in T'morro for $87.50 (with shipping)


----------



## Twoboyz

barskin said:


> This came today. I bought this flap tab in T'morro for $87.50 (with shipping)



Congrats! It's beautiful and that's an awesome price.  [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

barskin said:


> This came today. I bought this flap tab in T'morro for $87.50 (with shipping)



Very nice bag!! Looks like a great deal!


----------



## YankeeDooney

barskin said:


> This came today. I bought this flap tab in T'morro for $87.50 (with shipping)


Hey, I was watching this one. It looks nice especially given the price. Good bid! How do you like it?


----------



## barskin

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey, I was watching this one. It looks nice especially given the price. Good bid! How do you like it?


 Oh, I like it! And with that price, well...


----------



## Santra2

Help! I ordered a gorgeous natural florentine small Sloan. It's horribly striped and now they are on back order. Will the stripes patina out?


----------



## Santra2

Pics of the bag. I absolutely love the bag, but I'm so upset it had those dreaded stripes. Will they patina out? Thanks!


----------



## aerinha

Santra2 said:


> Pics of the bag. I absolutely love the bag, but I'm so upset it had those dreaded stripes. Will they patina out? Thanks!


Probably not.  Maybe Apple conditioner would even them out some but if you do too much to it you can't return it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Santra2 said:


> Pics of the bag. I absolutely love the bag, but I'm so upset it had those dreaded stripes. Will they patina out? Thanks!



There's just something about this natural that attracts the stripes. I think if you're not happy with it now they probably won't disappear enough that you'll be happy. Here are pictures of my Stanwich. It's taking on a patina and Incan see the stripes. I have also conditioned it a few times.


----------



## Santra2

Twoboyz said:


> There's just something about this natural that attracts the stripes. I think if you're not happy with it now they probably won't disappear enough that you'll be happy. Here are pictures of my Stanwich. It's taking on a patina and Incan see the stripes. I have also conditioned it a few times.
> 
> View attachment 3623484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623485


Have they faded since the bag started to patina? How long have you had it? I don't need a 100% perfect bag and I'd rather have a smooth one with a little striping than one with any pebbling, but I hope that eventually it would start to blend in. I'd return, but of course it's in back order- and no idea if I'd get a better one anyway!


----------



## Santra2

This is my third florentine in natural and the first one with this striping. It seems like this is a new issue with Florentine...??? I have red, black, and chestnut also, no problems. I'll likely send it back.


----------



## Twoboyz

Santra2 said:


> Have they faded since the bag started to patina? How long have you had it? I don't need a 100% perfect bag and I'd rather have a smooth one with a little striping than one with any pebbling, but I hope that eventually it would start to blend in. I'd return, but of course it's in back order- and no idea if I'd get a better one anyway!



I think they might be more visible now, but I don't remember. I honestly didn't even notice the stripes when I got it, but I was new to the brand and to Florentine leather. Here is a picture right after I brought it home from the outlet in December 2013. I don't have a picture of the bottom where they are the worst. I know what you mean though. I think I'd rather have the stripes too rather than a pebbled bag. My crimson Stanwich has stripes too.


----------



## Santra2

Yeah. I see what you mean. They are more visible now. I asked my dad, an upholster,  and he said they would darken. My mom, a vachetta handbag expert (LV, Chloe, BV) said they would blend in. I called the Dooney store and they couldn't say whether they would or wouldn't. I guess it goes back....  Thanks for your help! I guess I lucked out with the other 6 bags and no striping!


----------



## Twoboyz

Santra2 said:


> Yeah. I see what you mean. They are more visible now. I asked my dad, an upholster,  and he said they would darken. My mom, a vachetta handbag expert (LV, Chloe, BV) said they would blend in. I called the Dooney store and they couldn't say whether they would or wouldn't. I guess it goes back....  Thanks for your help! I guess I lucked out with the other 6 bags and no striping!



I'm sorry it didn't work out. In the end you should be 100% happy with it. Keep checking because they sometimes pop in and out of stock.


----------



## aerinha

On the Positive, I think I am in love with the toscana camera bag after seeing it in bone in the email ad Dooney put out the other day.  And if ILD would reduce further or offer a promo the small domes toscana satchel would be mine in espresso, ginger or navy.

On the negative, I remain ambivalent about my toscana side zip after carrying it.  I really like the bordeaux color and the leather lining but the closure, because I don't have much in the bag, is a pain to close one handed.  I can reach in to grab my phone without undoing it but closed with the sides tucked in, finding smaller things is hard and forget about getting my wallet out with the bag fully done up.  The two zip pockets are smaller than other Dooney pockets and not all my "littles" fit in.  Although it worked much better than expected in my tote going to work.  Debating if after its month is up if I want to keep it for future use or move it on.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> On the Positive, I think I am in love with the toscana camera bag after seeing it in bone in the email ad Dooney put out the other day.  And if ILD would reduce further or offer a promo the small domes toscana satchel would be mine in espresso, ginger or navy.
> 
> On the negative, I remain ambivalent about my toscana side zip after carrying it.  I really like the bordeaux color and the leather lining but the closure, because I don't have much in the bag, is a pain to close one handed.  I can reach in to grab my phone without undoing it but closed with the sides tucked in, finding smaller things is hard and forget about getting my wallet out with the bag fully done up.  The two zip pockets are smaller than other Dooney pockets and not all my "littles" fit in.  Although it worked much better than expected in my tote going to work.  Debating if after its month is up if I want to keep it for future use or move it on.


Sometimes we don't know if a handbag will work for us until we try it.  At least with QVC you can return it.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> On the Positive, I think I am in love with the toscana camera bag after seeing it in bone in the email ad Dooney put out the other day.  And if ILD would reduce further or offer a promo the small domes toscana satchel would be mine in espresso, ginger or navy.
> 
> On the negative, I remain ambivalent about my toscana side zip after carrying it.  I really like the bordeaux color and the leather lining but the closure, because I don't have much in the bag, is a pain to close one handed.  I can reach in to grab my phone without undoing it but closed with the sides tucked in, finding smaller things is hard and forget about getting my wallet out with the bag fully done up.  The two zip pockets are smaller than other Dooney pockets and not all my "littles" fit in.  Although it worked much better than expected in my tote going to work.  Debating if after its month is up if I want to keep it for future use or move it on.



I think those small Domed satchels are so adorable. I am eyeing them too and waiting for a better deal. I also like the regular size Domed Satchel. I also think hat bone camera bag is stunning! 

I'm sorry it's not working out for you. I know what you mean though. When the little things about a bag compound it just frustrates me and ends up turning me off.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I think those small Domed satchels are so adorable. I am eyeing them too and waiting for a better deal. I also like the regular size Domed Satchel. I also think hat bone camera bag is stunning!
> 
> I'm sorry it's not working out for you. I know what you mean though. When the little things about a bag compound it just frustrates me and ends up turning me off.



If I thought I wouldn't ruin the bone it would be mine . I have the regular domed satchel from the big sale last month but haven't carried it yet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> If I thought I wouldn't ruin the bone it would be mine . I have the regular domed satchel from the big sale last month but haven't carried it yet.


There is something about the bone color in Toscana that is so elegant.  I don't own one,  yet,  but I'm lusting after it.
I don't know how it will wear and how much dirt it will attract.... but it's a stunner to look at.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> There is something about the bone color in Toscana that is so elegant.  I don't own one,  yet,  but I'm lusting after it.
> I don't know how it will wear and how much dirt it will attract.... but it's a stunner to look at.


Especially since they use the silver hardware.


----------



## medic_357

Does anyone have suggestions on removing/fading rain spots on Natural Florentine Russel Tote?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

medic_357 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on removing/fading rain spots on Natural Florentine Russel Tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634627


The only thing I can suggest is to rub the bag with a clean white cloth, using circular motions.   This should speed up the patina process and the spots will not look as visible.


----------



## aerinha

medic_357 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on removing/fading rain spots on Natural Florentine Russel Tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634627



How fresh are they?  If it just happened in the last few hours, wait and see how it looks in a day or so once totally dry.  I have had water marks vanish over night.


----------



## medic_357

The spots are several weeks old. They have not changed any. I have been so dishearten about it, I purchased the purse as a gift for myself with Christmas money. I have wanted a Dooney and Bourke forever, and took several weeks of looking before I decided on this one.  When contacting Dooney they had no recommendations except not to carry the purse if it was raining.  The purse had been put away for 2 weeks before getting it out today to take the picture.  Thank you for replying I may try the water all over to see if it will at least even out some.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

medic_357 said:


> The spots are several weeks old. They have not changed any. I have been so dishearten about it, I purchased the purse as a gift for myself with Christmas money. I have wanted a Dooney and Bourke forever, and took several weeks of looking before I decided on this one.  When contacting Dooney they had no recommendations except not to carry the purse if it was raining.  The purse had been put away for 2 weeks before getting it out today to take the picture.  Thank you for replying I may try the water all over to see if it will at least even out some.


I'm so sorry this happened to you.  We treasure our handbags and it's so disappointing when something happens to a beautiful new handbag.  My previous suggestion is based on an experience someone I know had.   They had dark jeans color transfer onto a natural color Florentine handbag.   By rubbing, and rubbing, and rubbing, and rubbing with a white cloth they were able to remove some of the surface dye and also blend the darker spots with the lighter areas of the bag.  It will take a lot of time and effort.... it's not a quick fix,  but it might work. Good luck.


----------



## YankeeDooney

medic_357 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on removing/fading rain spots on Natural Florentine Russel Tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634627


I recently read that someone wiped down their entire bag with water which ended up blending the water spots. I would do more research before trying. 
I think some rehabbers even dunk the entire bag in water and let it dry out, then condition it.

Perhaps this will help.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dooney-rehab-thread.811268/page-2


----------



## Bobetta

medic_357 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on removing/fading rain spots on Natural Florentine Russel Tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634627


I have that same bag and I have random water marks like that too. I bought the bag via a FB Dooney resale page so I knew of the damage. I still love her the same and I don't feel bad now when I add to the marks. Lol. One good thing about that. But I'm curious to know too if they'll come out. I did try to clean it and condition her with a Bic leather cleaning set. But it only diminished the marks  barely. Still there. I'm intrigued about the other member's suggestion - wetting the bag all over. Maybe if I'm crazy enough I'll try. But maybe not. Ugh.


----------



## Nebo

medic_357 said:


> The spots are several weeks old. They have not changed any. I have been so dishearten about it, I purchased the purse as a gift for myself with Christmas money. I have wanted a Dooney and Bourke forever, and took several weeks of looking before I decided on this one.  When contacting Dooney they had no recommendations except not to carry the purse if it was raining.  The purse had been put away for 2 weeks before getting it out today to take the picture.  Thank you for replying I may try the water all over to see if it will at least even out some.



I wouldnt try with a leather cleaner because it will strip color ( learned this the hard way on a fav pair of lamb leather shoes). But, I would try with apple conditioner, applied by directions and buffed. After, apply the apple rain guard ( amazon). I have done this on all of my florentines before carrying and it does speed up the patina process, but even after being caught in the rain with a few of them, the spots would just dry, leaving no mark behind.

In your case, I dont know if it would make them gone all together, but I am almost positive it would blend them out. Maybe try in a small area first.

 Some of the members would leave their natural flos in the sun to tan them, thus speeding the patina process.. just some suggestions.


----------



## Santra2

Well, I returned the striped natural small Sloan and made a phone order for another from an actual Dooney store (so a sales rep could pick one out for me). To my surprise, they honored the 20% off and free shipping! I love my new bag. Haven't worn it yet- using my red flo domed satchel, but will take it out for spring, soon!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Santra2 said:


> Well, I returned the striped natural small Sloan and made a phone order for another from an actual Dooney store (so a sales rep could pick one out for me). To my surprise, they honored the 20% off and free shipping! I love my new bag. Haven't worn it yet- using my red flo domed satchel, but will take it out for spring, soon!


That great.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## annie1

Out for the day 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love the different textures in her


----------



## BadWolf10

Santra2 said:


> Well, I returned the striped natural small Sloan and made a phone order for another from an actual Dooney store (so a sales rep could pick one out for me). To my surprise, they honored the 20% off and free shipping! I love my new bag. Haven't worn it yet- using my red flo domed satchel, but will take it out for spring, soon!


She is gorgeous!! Love that sloan. And I am glad you found one that you love.  I have the twist hobo and one of my major let downs is that the bottom is rounded instead of flat like the sloan. It's a perfect bag, enjoy her!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

annie1 said:


> Out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668336
> 
> 
> Love the different textures in her


She's beautiful! I hope you two have a great Saturday!


----------



## swags

Been carrying this since Friday. It's such a soft leather and smells good too.  Florentine logo lock hobo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. It's such a soft leather and smells good too.  Florentine logo lock hobo.


Lovely.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## Twoboyz

annie1 said:


> Out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668336
> 
> 
> Love the different textures in her



Beautiful! Hope you had a good day. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. It's such a soft leather and smells good too.  Florentine logo lock hobo.



So beautiful! I'm glad you are loving it! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally able to join the club!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ludmilla said:


> Finally able to join the club!
> View attachment 3676141
> 
> View attachment 3676142


Yea!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Finally able to join the club!
> View attachment 3676141
> 
> View attachment 3676142


Congrats!
Excited to see which bag charm you pick for her.


----------



## Ludmilla

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yea!





remainsilly said:


> Congrats!
> Excited to see which bag charm you pick for her.


Not sure about getting a charm for her. She has so much charm on her own.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ludmilla said:


> Not sure about getting a charm for her. She has so much charm on her own.


I agree... she's stunning.


----------



## JennyErin

Ludmilla said:


> Finally able to join the club!
> View attachment 3676141
> 
> View attachment 3676142


So excited for you!!! Congrats!!


----------



## LuxxyLaa

Ludmilla said:


> Finally able to join the club!
> View attachment 3676141
> 
> View attachment 3676142


Beautiful!!! - Love her color.


----------



## Ludmilla

JennyErin said:


> So excited for you!!! Congrats!!


Thank you! I think you have the same bag and we are twins. 


LuxxyLaa said:


> Beautiful!!! - Love her color.


Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

Flo natural Sloan finally arrived. The only problem is..... She is stripey on the front and has some odd pebbling in the back. I LOVE how she feels and she us so much lighter than my twist strap hobo. 

I can't decide if the stripes and pebbled leather will bother me or not......

She is also very dry. If I keep her i need to condition her.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I decided. She goes back. The blemishes on the back are driving me crazy


----------



## fab2fab

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo natural Sloan finally arrived. The only problem is..... She is stripey on the front and has some odd pebbling in the back. I LOVE how she feels and she us so much lighter than my twist strap hobo.
> 
> I can't decide if the stripes and pebbled leather will bother me or not......
> 
> She is also very dry. If I keep her i need to condition her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686568
> View attachment 3686570
> View attachment 3686572



Thank you for posting these! I just found this thread and so it happens I also just ordered the Flo Sloan from QVC, still waiting to arrive. Not too long ago I picked up 3 (yes, I have a problem) of the flo twist strap hobo from the outlet and really like them. So when I saw the Sloan I thought I'd check it out. I have to keep fingers crossed because it's a hit or miss with Florentine I'm finding out....


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> So I decided. She goes back. The blemishes on the back are driving me crazy


I think I could have lived with the stripes on your Sloan but that strange patch of pebbling would have been the deal breaker for me, too.  Are you exchanging it or simply returning it?


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> I think I could have lived with the stripes on your Sloan but that strange patch of pebbling would have been the deal breaker for me, too.  Are you exchanging it or simply returning it?


I'm just returning it. With all the problems so many have had with finding a good Flo Sloan, I am just returning it. Oh well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm just returning it. With all the problems so many have had with finding a good Flo Sloan, I am just returning it. Oh well.


Florentine leather can be very tricky.  And different 'characteristics' bother different people.  You need to be happy with the bag you keep.  I find that the bigger the sale,  the more flexible I can be.    But for full price... I want perfect.  And yes,  I know the leather is a natural product and has variations.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm just returning it. With all the problems so many have had with finding a good Flo Sloan, I am just returning it. Oh well.



Did you try calling an outlet?  My black flo sloan came from one via charge and send and she is perfect.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Did you try calling an outlet?  My black flo sloan came from one via charge and send and she is perfect.


I did, but no luck. That's ok tho. If it's meant to be I will find her


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm just returning it. With all the problems so many have had with finding a good Flo Sloan, I am just returning it. Oh well.


Sorry you have to return. The natural color in florentine seems to be the most difficult shade to get the perfect one.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Sorry you have to return. The natural color in florentine seems to be the most difficult shade to get the perfect one.




I agree.... It seems like it's a big hit or miss. I saw a Flo Dixon at the outlet that was perfect,  but the Dixon strap is a no go for me, way too long. 


swags said:


> Sorry you have to return. The natural color in florentine seems to be the most difficult shade to get the perfect one.


----------



## fab2fab

I think I got lucky with the natural Sloan. She is a little wrinkled but other than that I don't see issues.


----------



## fab2fab

And here's the bone color Sloan


----------



## fab2fab

So this is my first natural and I'm brand new to D&B in general. Is it ok that the natural has some lighter areas? Or highs and lows? I notice lighter area in the corners...corners worry me since the leather is more stressed in that spot.


----------



## swags

fab2fab said:


> So this is my first natural and I'm brand new to D&B in general. Is it ok that the natural has some lighter areas? Or highs and lows? I notice lighter area in the corners...corners worry me since the leather is more stressed in that spot.


Bags in natural tend to have more variations. I think you got a good one, it doesn't appear to have the stripes that a lot of people received. 
I like both but I think the bone is stunning!


----------



## fab2fab

swags said:


> Bags in natural tend to have more variations. I think you got a good one, it doesn't appear to have the stripes that a lot of people received.
> I like both but I think the bone is stunning!



Husband said the same thing, if I'm debating between the two to keep the bone!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fab2fab said:


> And here's the bone color Sloan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688695
> View attachment 3688696


Enjoy your beautiful new handbags.  Both are lovely.  The bone is drool worthy.


----------



## BadWolf10

fab2fab said:


> I think I got lucky with the natural Sloan. She is a little wrinkled but other than that I don't see issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688683
> View attachment 3688684





fab2fab said:


> And here's the bone color Sloan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688695
> View attachment 3688696


Both are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> I agree.... It seems like it's a big hit or miss. I saw a Flo Dixon at the outlet that was perfect,  but the Dixon strap is a no go for me, way too long.


Macys still has their friends and family sale so I decided to try foe a natural Sloan one more time. I really want her. So I rolled the dice again


----------



## fab2fab

BadWolf10 said:


> Macys still has their friends and family sale so I decided to try foe a natural Sloan one more time. I really want her. So I rolled the dice again



Let us know how it goes. Mine has some pebbling on the back which looked like wrinkles but I think I can live with it. I stuffed the heck out of her to try to correct the wrinkles.


----------



## Santra2

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm just returning it. With all the problems so many have had with finding a good Flo Sloan, I am just returning it. Oh well.


My first one had horrible stripes. I returned it, but loved the bag so much that I ordered one straight from a Dooney store so that they could check the bag for me. It's perfect! I want the red one, now.


----------



## BadWolf10

Flo Sloan #2 arrived today. Another no go. Very striped and a few weird marks from folding. They might have blended out, but I wasn't happy. So back she goes. Maybe I will put her on my Christmas list.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Sloan #2 arrived today. Another no go. Very striped and a few weird marks from folding. They might have blended out, but I wasn't happy. So back she goes. Maybe I will put her on my Christmas list.


Sorry you had another disappointment.  Florentine handbags are getting harder and harder to find without some issue in the leather.  Even from a store or outlet where they check over the handbag and send pictures,  when it arrives there is often something I don't like.  My last twist strap hobo in red had some lines on the back.   I decided to keep it because the price was very good and the lines weren't too bad.   But I know that had I seen it in person in the store,  I would have left it behind.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry you had another disappointment.  Florentine handbags are getting harder and harder to find without some issue in the leather.  Even from a store or outlet where they check over the handbag and send pictures,  when it arrives there is often something I don't like.  My last twist strap hobo in red had some lines on the back.   I decided to keep it because the price was very good and the lines weren't too bad.   But I know that had I seen it in person in the store,  I would have left it behind.


Thanks.... I expected it.... maybe it just wasn't meant to be. My chestnut twist hobo is perfect, so I m good with that. I agree though, the Florentine has been having so many issues.


----------



## BlazenHsss

*Finally!!!!  I found a Mushroom Florentine Buckley!!!*
*I have been looking a long long time for this one, and got her for under $200!!*
*Been worn once, still has factory wrapping on the tassels!*


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> *Finally!!!!  I found a Mushroom Florentine Buckley!!!*
> *I have been looking a long long time for this one, and got her for under $200!!*
> *Been worn once, still has factory wrapping on the tassels!*


It is lovely Blaze! I wish I had gotten Mushroom when I had the chance. So pretty!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> *Finally!!!!  I found a Mushroom Florentine Buckley!!!*
> *I have been looking a long long time for this one, and got her for under $200!!*
> *Been worn once, still has factory wrapping on the tassels!*


Congratulations BH and enjoy your new Buckley.


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> *Finally!!!!  I found a Mushroom Florentine Buckley!!!*
> *I have been looking a long long time for this one, and got her for under $200!!*
> *Been worn once, still has factory wrapping on the tassels!*


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BH:*  mushroom Florentine is a rare color.  Some would call it a unicorn handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

Finally a smooth flo!!!!! Only one small blemish and it's a dent not a cut. I think it will be acceptable [emoji6] .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Finally a smooth flo!!!!! Only one small blemish and it's a dent not a cut. I think it will be acceptable [emoji6] .
> 
> View attachment 3709041
> View attachment 3709043
> View attachment 3709044


Enjoy your new Florentine.  Maybe if you message it from the inside the dent will soften.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Finally a smooth flo!!!!! Only one small blemish and it's a dent not a cut. I think it will be acceptable [emoji6] .
> 
> View attachment 3709041
> View attachment 3709043
> View attachment 3709044


I think you got a good one! Congrats. Is it a roomy bag? It looked like a nice size on the Q presentation I saw awhile back.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I think you got a good one! Congrats. Is it a roomy bag? It looked like a nice size on the Q presentation I saw awhile back.


It's nice and roomy..... lays nicely against the body.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Finally a smooth flo!!!!! Only one small blemish and it's a dent not a cut. I think it will be acceptable [emoji6] .
> 
> View attachment 3709041
> View attachment 3709043
> View attachment 3709044



Just love the smooth Flo's! Congrats! It's a beauty BW. I think it is acceptable too.


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone seen the toscana camera bag IRL?  I read a review saying it was smaller than you would think, curious of opinions on its size.


----------



## Santra2

I usually only do neutral colored leather (with the exception of some red florentine bags), but I took a gamble and ordered a sage combo. WOW!!! The pictures really don't do it justice. And 20% off was a great deal also.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Santra2 said:


> I usually only do neutral colored leather (with the exception of some red florentine bags), but I took a gamble and ordered a sage combo. WOW!!! The pictures really don't do it justice. And 20% off was a great deal also.


Very pretty.  And I think that sage is pretty neutral.  Enjoy your new treasures.  Glad your gamble was a success.


----------



## scoutmhen

Can anyone recommend a good leather cleaner that will take pen marks out of florentine leather (in natural)? [emoji33] TIA


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my first piece from the Florentine collection, my large Dottie in black. I know she looks more fall/winter but I'm dying to use her! Do any of you have issue with color transfer from the Florentine line?


----------



## momjules

Santra2 said:


> I usually only do neutral colored leather (with the exception of some red florentine bags), but I took a gamble and ordered a sage combo. WOW!!! The pictures really don't do it justice. And 20% off was a great deal also.



Great gamble you took! Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Here's my first piece from the Florentine collection, my large Dottie in black. I know she looks more fall/winter but I'm dying to use her! Do any of you have issue with color transfer from the Florentine line?


I've never had color transfer from a black Florentine handbag, and I have a black Florentine cross body.  I would suggest rubbing the bag with a white cloth or old clean sock to see if any dye comes off.  The process of rubbing it will buff up the leather and make it look lovely and also remove excess dye if there is any.  It's not a perfect solution, because sometimes color transfer is from a combination of friction, heat, and moisture which develop when a bag is on your shoulder or cross body.   But it's a pretty good test if the white cloth comes out clean after going over the whole bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've never had color transfer from a black Florentine handbag, and I have a black Florentine cross body.  I would suggest rubbing the bag with a white cloth or old clean sock to see if any dye comes off.  The process of rubbing it will buff up the leather and make it look lovely and also remove excess dye if there is any.  It's not a perfect solution, because sometimes color transfer is from a combination of friction, heat, and moisture which develop when a bag is on your shoulder or cross body.   But it's a pretty good test if the white cloth comes out clean after going over the whole bag.



Good suggestion! Thanks LJ! I'm going to try to save her for fall, especially since I have the beautiful blush zip zip to use for the next few months. Although living in the deep south, I could use the blush through fall as well!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Santra2 said:


> I usually only do neutral colored leather (with the exception of some red florentine bags), but I took a gamble and ordered a sage combo. WOW!!! The pictures really don't do it justice. And 20% off was a great deal also.



Oooo very nice. I wondered how this color looked. 
And the matching wallet makes a beautiful set.


----------



## BadWolf10

I took the plunge again.... I have been eyeing the Flo Sloan in natural. After 2 tries, I gave up. But.... the Q has free shipping and easy pay so I ordered an As is. Cross ur fingers. [emoji16]


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> I took the plunge again.... I have been eyeing the Flo Sloan in natural. After 2 tries, I gave up. But.... the Q has free shipping and easy pay so I ordered an As is. Cross ur fingers. [emoji16]



Fingers crossed! Pics please when she comes in!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Fingers crossed! Pics please when she comes in!


Will do  I hope she is a winner this time.


----------



## BadWolf10

A small dilemma.... need help deciding... I ordered the Flo sloan. Now my local outlet has the Flo twist hobo on clearance. I have the hobo in chestnut and  love it. Should I save some cash and get the hobo instead or stick with the sloan?? Is the sloan lighter or heavier?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> A small dilemma.... need help deciding... I ordered the Flo sloan. Now my local outlet has the Flo twist hobo on clearance. I have the hobo in chestnut and  love it. Should I save some cash and get the hobo instead or stick with the sloan?? Is the sloan lighter or heavier?


BW:  I've never had a Sloan,  so I can't speak from experience about the weight.  You might be able to get info on the Sloan's weight from QVC if it's still listed.
I will say the Flo twist strap hobo isn't as light as I thought it would be.  I wore mine yesterday,  the only salmon Flo I have.   I seem to remember the weight of the Flo twist strap hobo at around 2 lbs.  But because the leather is so thick and the strap is also thick (but not wide),  the bag seems heavy to me.  The actual listed weight could have been just under 2 lbs or slightly over,  I don't remember.  But I do recall thinking that the Flo twist strap hobo would be a lighter handbag,  since the other Flo handbags were well over 2 lbs and some around 3 lbs.  So I guess it's all relatinve.  Since both handbags you are considering are Florentine leather,  the weights might be similar....compare the dimensions and the hardware/straps to try to judge which one might be heavier..


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  I've never had a Sloan,  so I can't speak from experience about the weight.  You might be able to get info on the Sloan's weight from QVC if it's still listed.
> I will say the Flo twist strap hobo isn't as light as I thought it would be.  I wore mine yesterday,  the only salmon Flo I have.   I seem to remember the weight of the Flo twist strap hobo at around 2 lbs.  But because the leather is so thick and the strap is also thick (but not wide),  the bag seems heavy to me.  The actual listed weight could have been just under 2 lbs or slightly over,  I don't remember.  But I do recall thinking that the Flo twist strap hobo would be a lighter handbag,  since the other Flo handbags were well over 2 lbs and some around 3 lbs.  So I guess it's all relatinve.  Since both handbags you are considering are Florentine leather,  the weights might be similar....compare the dimensions and the hardware/straps to try to judge which one might be heavier..


The Q seems to be the only site I can find with weight and measurements. According to their site,  the sloan is ever so slightly smaller and lighter than the twist hobo. I never can tell tho if they are measuring from the zipper or the fold down. I am guessing from the fold. The sloan does have feet which is a nice addition..... hhhmmm


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> The Q seems to be the only site I can find with weight and measurements. According to their site,  the sloan is ever so slightly smaller and lighter than the twist hobo. I never can tell tho if they are measuring from the zipper or the fold down. I am guessing from the fold. The sloan does have feet which is a nice addition..... hhhmmm


It's also possible that the newer Florentine leathers are a little lighter than the original ones.


----------



## BadWolf10

"As is" is a big disappointment. She smells divine,  but the interior looks used and there is a weird stain on the back. So back she goes. Lots of scratches too.


----------



## BadWolf10

This does however affirm that I definitely want this bag style. Love the feel, the weight and the look. I ordered a brand new one, not as is, from ILD.  [emoji7]


----------



## alansgail

Good for you BW, I love this bag in every color but especially love the Marine color....so pretty! Is your bag Florentine or the smooth leather?


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> "As is" is a big disappointment. She smells divine,  but the interior looks used and there is a weird stain on the back. So back she goes. Lots of scratches too.
> 
> View attachment 3762520
> View attachment 3762521


Disappointing. It took me a few tries to get a NEW Florentine Logo Lock in Natural that wasn't striped or pebbled. After that, I doubt I would try As Is in the florentine. 
Good luck with your ILD, hopefully this one is the winner!


----------



## aerinha

Small flo logo lock in bone or small dixon in bone flow?  I have a dixon in black and like the style, yay for crossbody, but in bone this woukd be a warm weather only bag to avoid jeans.  Interested in the small logo lock but question how it would fit on shoulder and if it would be too slouchy for my tastes.  Which to pick?


----------



## BadWolf10

alansgail said:


> Good for you BW, I love this bag in every color but especially love the Marine color....so pretty! Is your bag Florentine or the smooth leather?


It's a Flo. I have tried the pebble grain bags in this style, but I think the flo is lighter in this bag than pebble grain or smooth leather. Which is odd because florentine leather is usually heavier to me, lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

Those of you with natural Flo bags...... do you find that jeans leave transfer color on your bags or do they not pick up the color??


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Those of you with natural Flo bags...... do you find that jeans leave transfer color on your bags or do they not pick up the color??


Mine has not had any jean transfer. I did get drenched with it in a sudden downpour and it took awhile for the spots to disappear but thankfully they did.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Mine has not had any jean transfer. I did get drenched with it in a sudden downpour and it took awhile for the spots to disappear but thankfully they did.


Thanks great that the spots finally went away. I would have been so nervous till they did. 

As I wait impatiently for Flo Sloan to get here, I have been carrying my pebble grain melon hobo. I noticed yesterday that the edge at the bottom near the piping is getting very dirty. I am super careful with my bags, so I am guessing clothing color transfer. Then I got all nervous that Flo would pick it up too.  
 I don't want to treat it if I don't have to , I would like it to patina naturally.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  leather can pick up color from clothing.  Florentine handbags in lighter color are at risk.  This can happen with any type of leather,  but the Florentine leather can be especially vulnerable because it doesn't have any treatments that create a barrier.   One of the SA in the store I used to shop in had a natural color Flo that was badly damaged by color transfer from jeans.  She went to work buffing the leather all over the bag.  It took days,  but she finally got the color to even out and the bag to look ok....as if it had developed a patina.
Some ladies treat their Florentine handbags before using them.
I can't give any advice on that.
Many fabrics these days are oversaturated with dye and even when the fabric has been washed many times the dye can transfer.  This is especially true when there is friction, warmth, moisture added to the mix.... and that happens when you carry a handbag on your shoulder or cross body.
It can even happen if the handbag is carried in the crook of the arm.
You can help set the color on dark clothing if you add some white vinegar to the water when you wash the clothing.  Add about a cup of white vinegar to the water, use cool water,  and don't pour the vinegar directly on the clothing.   Some people give very dark jeans multiple vinegar treatments to set the color.
BTW,  I've had color transfer from dark slacks and dark jackets onto light color leather car seats.  The friction of sliding in and out of the car over time caused the edges of the car seat to pick up darker color.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Those of you with natural Flo bags...... do you find that jeans leave transfer color on your bags or do they not pick up the color??


I haven't but I am also super careful.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks great that the spots finally went away. I would have been so nervous till they did.
> 
> As I wait impatiently for Flo Sloan to get here, I have been carrying my pebble grain melon hobo. I noticed yesterday that the edge at the bottom near the piping is getting very dirty. I am super careful with my bags, so I am guessing clothing color transfer. Then I got all nervous that Flo would pick it up too.
> 
> I don't want to treat it if I don't have to , I would like it to patina naturally.



I didn't want to treat either but I did put some apple moisturizer on the back side on the flo logo lock (this is the side that would catch rain) it didn't change the appearance of the leather.  I also keep a plastic bag inside the purse to use in case of a heavy rain. This rain that I got caught in happened when I was already walking into a store. I may get one of those bag raincoats they sell although the plastic bag work just fine, Its comical to walk into work with your dooney inside a kitchen trash bag lol. 
I almost ditched the natural shade for chestnut but I really love the natural. I don't mind babying it a bit.


----------



## BadWolf10

I wasn't happy with Sloan. So back she went. But I did find the twist Flo hobo in natural at the outlet at 50% off. I love this one. I think I might be stuck on Florentine from now on [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I didn't want to treat either but I did put some apple moisturizer on the back side on the flo logo lock (this is the side that would catch rain) it didn't change the appearance of the leather.  I also keep a plastic bag inside the purse to use in case of a heavy rain. This rain that I got caught in happened when I was already walking into a store. I may get one of those bag raincoats they sell although the plastic bag work just fine, Its comical to walk into work with your dooney inside a kitchen trash bag lol.
> I almost ditched the natural shade for chestnut but I really love the natural. I don't mind babying it a bit.


I did go ahead and treat with apple conditioner as it was a bit dry. It turned out beautifully. I am very pleased.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's a shame that brand new Flo handbags arrive dry and need conditioning.
I can understand leather varies, and some are pebbled and some are smooth and some are matte and some are shiny. 
BW:  I'm glad you found a winner and a little TLC made her beautiful.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's a shame that brand new Flo handbags arrive dry and need conditioning.
> I can understand leather varies, and some are pebbled and some are smooth and some are matte and some are shiny.
> BW:  I'm glad you found a winner and a little TLC made her beautiful.


I agree... I don't know why they are so dry.... each time I tried the sloan, they were bone dry.  This twist hobo was from the outlet. They did pull it from the back for me as the one on the floor had some scratches. But that means it was dry straight out of the plastic too. I did one coat of Apple. I think it could use 2. I am going to let it breath for a week and see how she does. I may add another coat then. 

It's funny, I still love my pebble bags, especially the dark fall shades (wine, midnight blue, chocolate) but I am loving this classic leather look of the Flo bags. My collection is not big compared to many of our dooney lovers, but I do love it. I have had a habit of buying then returning after initially falling in love with the look of a bag, then deciding it wasn't quite right. But Flo is just right. [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I agree... I don't know why they are so dry.... each time I tried the sloan, they were bone dry.  This twist hobo was from the outlet. They did pull it from the back for me as the one on the floor had some scratches. But that means it was dry straight out of the plastic too. I did one coat of Apple. I think it could use 2. I am going to let it breath for a week and see how she does. I may add another coat then.
> 
> It's funny, I still love my pebble bags, especially the dark fall shades (wine, midnight blue, chocolate) but I am loving this classic leather look of the Flo bags. My collection is not big compared to many of our dooney lovers, but I do love it. I have had a habit of buying then returning after initially falling in love with the look of a bag, then deciding it wasn't quite right. But Flo is just right. [emoji6]


BW:  I'm glad you love your new Florentine handbag.  And I too love my pebbled leather handbags as well as my Florentine handbags and my Alto handbags,  and more.  Each leather has it's attractions.  Some require more TLC than others.  Maybe that's why the pebbled is such a go to choice.... at weather, any activity,  it just keeps looking good.   Next time you are in the outlet,  look at the Dillen 2 pebbled leather handbags.   Dooney is no longer making this leather,  but there are still some styles hanging around the outlets.   The Dillen 2 is a thicker leather than the current crop of pebbled leather.
I've also recently purchased my first Patterson leather Dooney.  I like the leather.  I haven't put the bag thru it's paces yet,  but I expect the leather to hold up well.  Since the trim is a lighter color,  I'm not sure if it will stain in the rain.  And there's a lot of trim ..... think strap (or handle),  tassel, and strap mounts.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  I'm glad you love your new Florentine handbag.  And I too love my pebbled leather handbags as well as my Florentine handbags and my Alto handbags,  and more.  Each leather has it's attractions.  Some require more TLC than others.  Maybe that's why the pebbled is such a go to choice.... at weather, any activity,  it just keeps looking good.   Next time you are in the outlet,  look at the Dillen 2 pebbled leather handbags.   Dooney is no longer making this leather,  but there are still some styles hanging around the outlets.   The Dillen 2 is a thicker leather than the current crop of pebbled leather.
> I've also recently purchased my first Patterson leather Dooney.  I like the leather.  I haven't put the bag thru it's paces yet,  but I expect the leather to hold up well.  Since the trim is a lighter color,  I'm not sure if it will stain in the rain.  And there's a lot of trim ..... think strap (or handle),  tassel, and strap mounts.


The Dillen is definitely a line I have longed for. The leather is gorgeous.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> I wasn't happy with Sloan. So back she went. But I did find the twist Flo hobo in natural at the outlet at 50% off. I love this one. I think I might be stuck on Florentine from now on [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3770962
> View attachment 3770963


Pretty!


----------



## aerinha

QVC made the Brenna in Florentine!!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I ordered a Flo zip around phone wristlet,  my fav wallet. It came rather pebbled with some color differences feom my twist hobo in the same color. Will this smooth out and blend as it patinas??


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> QVC made the Brenna in Florentine!!!!!


I just had to take a look as soon as I saw your post!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> QVC made the Brenna in Florentine!!!!!


Omg she is gorgeous!


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> I just had to take a look as soon as I saw your post!





BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is gorgeous!



I don't know what color to get and then I am scared it will be a TSV and buying now will have me paying a higher price than if I waited.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> QVC made the Brenna in Florentine!!!!!


I just checked the measurements.... it's smaller than the pebbled Brenna.  The Flo Brenna might be a small Barlow size..... I have to compare. Well,  the QVC Flo Brenna is similar in size to the City Small Barlow....
Flo Brenna:              10.5  x 9  x    5.25
City Small Barlow:    10  x    9.5  x 5

The pebble Brenna is 13" L and the regular size City Barlow is 11.5" long and also taller and half an inch wider..

That explains why the price of the Flo Brenna is closer to $300 than $400.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just checked the measurements.... it's smaller than the pebbled Brenna.  The Flo Brenna might be a small Barlow size..... I have to compare. Well,  the QVC Flo Brenna is similar in size to the City Small Barlow....
> Flo Brenna:              10.5  x 9  x    5.25
> City Small Barlow:    10  x    9.5  x 5
> 
> The pebble Brenna is 13" L and the regular size City Barlow is 11.5" long and also taller and half an inch wider..
> 
> That explains why the price of the Flo Brenna is closer to $300 than $400.


Thank you for doing the homework on this one.  I was hoping it would be a bit smaller than pebbled Brenna because Florentine can get a tad heavy.  I know they say the new Florentine is lighter but I don't know.  Maybe I'm just a wimp.  I noticed the smaller price, too, but now it all makes sense.  I am considering the natural but have the city Barlow in natural and I'm thinking it may be too similar.  But it's FLORENTINE,


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you for doing the homework on this one.  I was hoping it would be a bit smaller than pebbled Brenna because Florentine can get a tad heavy.  I know they say the new Florentine is lighter but I don't know.  Maybe I'm just a wimp.  I noticed the smaller price, too, but now it all makes sense.  I am considering the natural but have the city Barlow in natural and I'm thinking it may be too similar.  But it's FLORENTINE,


*LID:*  I also noticed the weight on the Flo Brenna is only  2 lbs  2 oz.
The QVC site said the weight on the pebbled Brenna was  2 lbs 8 oz.... but
that might have included the accessories.  

As for color.... that's always a hard choice.   I have lots of similar color handbags..... and I've even bought the exact same color/same leather  in 2 different styles because I loved the color... but I try not to duplicate in the same exact style and color.   However,  if the color isn't exactly the same.... and I love it....  I will often go ahead with the second similar style and color.
I have a rainbow of zip zip satchels.... many different shades of blue, several pink, and lavender and lilac.  I thought they were all worth buying at the time. 
The City Barlow in natural isn't the same as the natural Florentine color.  I remember when I got the natural City Barlow I thought.... this isn't natural... it's more of a cool saddle color to my eye.  I guess from the name I was expecting it to look more like the Flo natural,  and to me it didn't.   Of course they are both in the same color family,  so it depends upon how many handbags you want and what colors you find most useful.   I can justify any shade of blue or purple or wine.   But since I don't wear a lot of the more neutral brown/tan/taupe shades,  they don't call out to me as strongly.
Lately however,  I'm coming to appreciate the Florentine natural and brown shades a lot more.  I have a Flo small satchel in natural and recently bought a Flo Bristol In natural.  And now you know why my handbags have taken over my apartment.


----------



## aerinha

I was originally thinking chestnut because I only have one other chestnut flo and a natural Brenna would be too similar to my natural side zip flo Barlow.  Now I am leaning towards black because I wanted the black flo Barlow but never found one at the right price considering it is a bit too big of a bag for me.  But I think I am making the three hour drive to the Delaware outlet on Monday so I should wait to see what that costs me (no sales tax there either).


----------



## BadWolf10

I have been waiting forever to find a Flo zip around wristlet. But it is so pebbled. It doesn't match my smooth Flo bags.... not sure if I should keep.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I was originally thinking chestnut because I only have one other chestnut flo and a natural Brenna would be too similar to my natural side zip flo Barlow.  Now I am leaning towards black because I wanted the black flo Barlow but never found one at the right price considering it is a bit too big of a bag for me.  But I think I am making the three hour drive to the Delaware outlet on Monday so I should wait to see what that costs me (no sales tax there either).


Have fun at the outlet.  Hop you find a treasures or two.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been waiting forever to find a Flo zip around wristlet. But it is so pebbled. It doesn't match my smooth Flo bags.... not sure if I should keep.
> 
> View attachment 3776407


Something to consider.... a pebbled Flo wallet will not show as many scratches as a smooth one.  I think it might be a great choice,  unless the texture bothers you.   I love smooth Florentine handbags,  but some handbags I have bought in pebbled Flo when I compared a smooth and pebbled side by side and the pebbled looked richer.  It's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Something to consider.... a pebbled Flo wallet will not show as many scratches as a smooth one.  I think it might be a great choice,  unless the texture bothers you.   I love smooth Florentine handbags,  but some handbags I have bought in pebbled Flo when I compared a smooth and pebbled side by side and the pebbled looked richer.  It's a matter of personal preference.


My daughter says I should keep it. It is a rich beautiful color.  Both of my flo bags are smooth, although my natural Flo is more textured than the chestnut Flo. I don't mind the pebbled leather wallet with the Flo if its a completely different color. .... so maybe this would be ok too. 

I do wish the phone wristlet was just s half inch bigger to fit my galaxy. I know they have bigger phone wristlets now, but they seem much bigger and I don't see them in Flo yet. Gonna think on it....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Did you order A?


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Did you order A?



I am fighting the urge hard.  I know it won't be at the outlet but I don't want to go into that trip wit a bag on my card already.  Plus I suspect it may wind up Saturday's TSV and might be cheaper.  It is just that this is a bag I imagined since the large zip barlow debuted so....


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID:*  I also noticed the weight on the Flo Brenna is only  2 lbs  2 oz.
> The QVC site said the weight on the pebbled Brenna was  2 lbs 8 oz.... but
> that might have included the accessories.
> 
> As for color.... that's always a hard choice.   I have lots of similar color handbags..... and I've even bought the exact same color/same leather  in 2 different styles because I loved the color... but I try not to duplicate in the same exact style and color.   However,  if the color isn't exactly the same.... and I love it....  I will often go ahead with the second similar style and color.
> I have a rainbow of zip zip satchels.... many different shades of blue, several pink, and lavender and lilac.  I thought they were all worth buying at the time.
> The City Barlow in natural isn't the same as the natural Florentine color.  I remember when I got the natural City Barlow I thought.... this isn't natural... it's more of a cool saddle color to my eye.  I guess from the name I was expecting it to look more like the Flo natural,  and to me it didn't.   Of course they are both in the same color family,  so it depends upon how many handbags you want and what colors you find most useful.   I can justify any shade of blue or purple or wine.   But since I don't wear a lot of the more neutral brown/tan/taupe shades,  they don't call out to me as strongly.
> Lately however,  I'm coming to appreciate the Florentine natural and brown shades a lot more.  I have a Flo small satchel in natural and recently bought a Flo Bristol In natural.  And now you know why my handbags have taken over my apartment.


Yes, I agree that the city and florentine are two different tans.  The weight is interesting and something to think about.  I would have selected chestnut but I have the florentine side zip Barlow in chestnut and that I could not justify for the simple reason of a handle difference, though I do prefer the short handle handbags.  If this came in Bordeaux I would have ordered it Monday!  My default is always navy.  In fact my motto is, "You can't go wrong with navy".  I still have a few days to decide.  I don't like purchasing after the first presentation because you just never know what you will get after that from the Q.  I wonder if Dooney will carry this style on their site.  If I can get free shipping and a percent off it is worth it.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Did you order A?


Um, I'd like to change my answer . I caved and ordered the black. I had posted on Sue Clifton's FB page asking for a bag like this how could I refuse?  Supposed to arrive Wednesday. I have a mini Barlow so I can compare if anyone wants


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Um, I'd like to change my answer . I caved and ordered the black. I had posted on Sue Clifton's FB page asking for a bag like this how could I refuse?  Supposed to arrive Wednesday. I have a mini Barlow so I can compare if anyone wants


*aerinha:*  you can't go wrong with a black Florentine handbag.  I hope you love it when it arrives.  And yes,  we are all waiting to hear about it and how the size compares to the Barlow... mini, small, etc.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, I agree that the city and florentine are two different tans.  The weight is interesting and something to think about.  I would have selected chestnut but I have the florentine side zip Barlow in chestnut and that I could not justify for the simple reason of a handle difference, though I do prefer the short handle handbags.  If this came in Bordeaux I would have ordered it Monday!  My default is always navy.  In fact my motto is, "You can't go wrong with navy".  I still have a few days to decide.  I don't like purchasing after the first presentation because you just never know what you will get after that from the Q.  I wonder if Dooney will carry this style on their site.  If I can get free shipping and a percent off it is worth it.


*LID*:  you can't go wrong with navy Florentine leather.  Or black Florentine leather.  And Bordeaux would be wonderful too.   I guess you have figured out by now that as long as you like the color,  any Florentine leather is a great choice.  The challenge is picking a color for the next Florentine handbag when you already have a collection of Dooney handbags and Florentine Dooney handbags.   Do you repeat a color you love or go for a different color that's not your instinct?   I find if I have a lot of one or two colors in my handbag collection then I'm more likely to pick a different color to expand the range.


----------



## aerinha

A bunch of new flo styles turned up in Dooney today


----------



## alansgail

aerinha said:


> A bunch of new flo styles turned up in Dooney today


I'm loving that Cameron satchel and crossbody, hope it comes in more colors....just beautiful!!


----------



## BadWolf10

I want that Allison crossbody!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The new Florentine Cameron Satchel has my name all over it.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I want that Allison crossbody!!!


I like that one too.  Thinking ginger, but will wait for a sale.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I like that one too.  Thinking ginger, but will wait for a sale.


Me too... I seldom carry crossbody, so I will only buy on sale.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID*:  you can't go wrong with navy Florentine leather.  Or black Florentine leather.  And Bordeaux would be wonderful too.   I guess you have figured out by now that as long as you like the color,  any Florentine leather is a great choice.  The challenge is picking a color for the next Florentine handbag when you already have a collection of Dooney handbags and Florentine Dooney handbags.   Do you repeat a color you love or go for a different color that's not your instinct?   I find if I have a lot of one or two colors in my handbag collection then I'm more likely to pick a different color to expand the range.


I usually stick to the same colors...Navy, Bone, Bordeaux, brown or any shade of pink.  I don't typically do black or red.  I have a few bags in tangerine, moss, and golden yellow.   The yellow ones make me feel sassy!  It is SO hard to decide.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> A bunch of new flo styles turned up in Dooney today


I ordered the Allison Crossbody in natural - it will be here Saturday - but would have liked the ginger.  The Cameron Amelie may just become my Christmas present.  Love the short handles and logo lock!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Me too... I seldom carry crossbody, so I will only buy on sale.



I never used to go crossbody but after finding them useful while traveling they crept into my "good" bags. Shopping is so easy with them. 



LifeIsDucky said:


> I ordered the Allison Crossbody in natural - it will be here Saturday - but would have liked the ginger.  The Cameron Amelie may just become my Christmas present.  Love the short handles and logo lock!



Dying to know how the Allison's size is in person.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Does anyone own the Amelie yet?? It's so beautiful!


----------



## swags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Does anyone own the Amelie yet?? It's so beautiful!
> View attachment 3777642


Wow! That is beautiful


----------



## aerinha

All these new bags (in new styles) flying across the country to meet us, I feel like we're in a race for the first reveal lol


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I never used to go crossbody but after finding them useful while traveling they crept into my "good" bags. Shopping is so easy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Dying to know how the Allison's size is in person.


I am struggling with the transition.... I WANT to use a crossbody. So tired of heavy bags all the time. It would be nice to carry a smaller bag. But the change is hard lol. I am going to try to use them more. I love having my hands free.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I am struggling with the transition.... I WANT to use a crossbody. So tired of heavy bags all the time. It would be nice to carry a smaller bag. But the change is hard lol. I am going to try to use them more. I love having my hands free.


The trick for me was finding the right spot for the crossbody to rest on my body both in terms of strap length and where the bag winds up. I like the top of the bag to hit at the hip bone and I carry it in front not on my side like this. 



Although I always wear it with the strap on my right shoulder I don't know why I have it on my left here


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I am struggling with the transition.... I WANT to use a crossbody. So tired of heavy bags all the time. It would be nice to carry a smaller bag. But the change is hard lol. I am going to try to use them more. I love having my hands free.


BW:  Check out the pebble leather crossbody R264.  It has a 4" base so it lets you carry quite a bit of stuff.   You can gradually scale down what you carry.


----------



## aerinha

Florentine Brenna getting good review on QVC site.  Only bad was someone who didn't pay attention to measurements, it was too small for her, but she did say the outer bag's sticker calls it a small Brenna.  Mine is scheduled to arrive 8/2.  Don't know why it takes so long when I live less than two hours from Q.  

My DE outlet trip is going to be Tuesday. Hoping to find some tax free florentines there or at the nearby QVC outlet


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Florentine Brenna getting good review on QVC site.  Only bad was someone who didn't pay attention to measurements, it was too small for her, but she did say the outer bag's sticker calls it a small Brenna.  Mine is scheduled to arrive 8/2.  Don't know why it takes so long when I live less than two hours from Q.
> 
> My DE outlet trip is going to be Tuesday. Hoping to find some tax free florentines there or at the nearby QVC outlet


Have fun outlet shopping.   Hope you find many treasures.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> The trick for me was finding the right spot for the crossbody to rest on my body both in terms of strap length and where the bag winds up. I like the top of the bag to hit at the hip bone and I carry it in front not on my side like this.
> View attachment 3778362
> 
> 
> Although I always wear it with the strap on my right shoulder I don't know why I have it on my left here


That is very helpful,  thanks. I decided to check out the outlet,  I found this one.  An outlet exclusive one of a kind. It's pebble grain but almost chestnut in color. So far I am loving it.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> That is very helpful,  thanks. I decided to check out the outlet,  I found this one.  An outlet exclusive one of a kind. It's pebble grain but almost chestnut in color. So far I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779837



Great choice!  I have that style in nylon and toscana, they are great crossbodies.  I am taking one of my nylons on my upcoming Disney trip.  I think you will like carrying her.


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> I am struggling with the transition.... I WANT to use a crossbody. So tired of heavy bags all the time. It would be nice to carry a smaller bag. But the change is hard lol. I am going to try to use them more. I love having my hands free.



I was always a satchel girl. I thought if you carried a cross body that meant you carried your license, debit card, one key and a chapstick and that's it! Then I discovered that Dooney makes cross body bags that will hold a full sized wallet, phone, cosmetic case and keys! Boy oh boy!!! Now, I'm a convert!!! I recommend the large Dottie as well as the pebble cross body it's fantastic!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Um, I'd like to change my answer . I caved and ordered the black. I had posted on Sue Clifton's FB page asking for a bag like this how could I refuse?  Supposed to arrive Wednesday. I have a mini Barlow so I can compare if anyone wants


Ugh! I ordered the chestnut then quickly cancelled my order. Trying  to hold out on purchasing another bag since I just got the small dixon and my trying to decide if I'm going to keep the mini bone satchel. But the chestnut color is so gorgeous! [emoji28]


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! I ordered the chestnut then quickly cancelled my order. Trying  to hold out on purchasing another bag since I just got the small dixon and my trying to decide if I'm going to keep the mini bone satchel. But the chestnut color is so gorgeous! [emoji28]



I have a small bone satchel and would probably still buy the mini if I found it at the right price tomorrow at the outlet.  I prefer the mini size overall although the small is easier to get my hand in.  They always say on air that the file the zippers, but my minis have taken chunks out of my nails and scrapped my knuckles a couple times.  Did you decide to keep the dixon?


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> I have a small bone satchel and would probably still buy the mini if I found it at the right price tomorrow at the outlet.  I prefer the mini size overall although the small is easier to get my hand in.  They always say on air that the file the zippers, but my minis have taken chunks out of my nails and scrapped my knuckles a couple times.  Did you decide to keep the dixon?


I'm keeping the dixon, actually carrying it today. The price (I got it for $191) and size of the mini is not the issue. For some reason the color is making me paranoid about color transfer and staining. It doesn't make sense because I have 3 other bags that are almost the same color or lighter and have had no problems.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm keeping the dixon, actually carrying it today. The price (I got it for $191) and size of the mini is not the issue. For some reason the color is making me paranoid about color transfer and staining. It doesn't make sense because I have 3 other bags that are almost the same color or lighter and have had no problems.



I am very nervous about bone and natural too.


----------



## aerinha

My outlet finds. Bone flo small Dixon, black Bristol and chestnut small logo lock  


The chestnut is so thick and sturdy it is tough closing the lock but I love her leather


----------



## aerinha

Based on what they showed on QVC this weekend and what I saw at the outlet today, it seems like chestnut florentine underwent a dye change.  In the past chestnut was the color of a chestnut horse, ie coppery, with the occassional liver chestnut bag popping up.  But the chestnuts on tv and in the outlet are more brown.  Not as dark as tmoro, but definitely more brown than copper and different from the chestnut satchel I got last year.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My outlet finds. Bone flo small Dixon, black Bristol and chestnut small logo lock
> View attachment 3782668
> 
> The chestnut is so thick and sturdy it is tough closing the lock but I love her leather


*aerinha:*  what a beautiful collection of handbags.  I'm drooling all over my keyboard.   I like the 'new' chestnut color.  Bone is also was elegant looking.  And the black Bristol is a treasure.   Bristol is my favorite style of Florentine handbag.  But your black one looks better than mine does.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*  what a beautiful collection of handbags.  I'm drooling all over my keyboard.   I like the 'new' chestnut color.  Bone is also was elegant looking.  And the black Bristol is a treasure.   Bristol is my favorite style of Florentine handbag.  But your black one looks better than mine does.


Thanks. This is my first Bristol. Before I concentrated on the satchels but the Bristol is much less fussy to open. I liked it last year at the PA outlet but all theirs were filthy on the bottom and they refused to reduce price in condition so I passed. 

The bone Dixon worries me for dye transfer reasons but I have eyed it for a while and this was their last one and was 50% off with no tax so I went for it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Thanks. This is my first Bristol. Before I concentrated on the satchels but the Bristol is much less fussy to open. I liked it last year at the PA outlet but all theirs were filthy on the bottom and they refused to reduce price in condition so I passed.
> 
> The bone Dixon worries me for dye transfer reasons but I have eyed it for a while and this was their last one and was 50% off with no tax so I went for it.


aerinha:  I understand your concern about the bone Dixon cross body.   I have a bone small satchel and I baby it.  I don't know what others do to treat or not treat light color handbags that they carry cross body or on the shoulder...  friction, heat,  and moisture promote color transfer.  One other thing.... I don't store light colored handbags in dark colored storage bags.  I use pillow protectors or white/bone/etc  pillow cases that have been washed to store all my light colored handbags.  You can often find very inexpensive pillow protectors at Christmas Tree Shops or dollar stores, etc.  Just wash them before using to get all the chemicals out of the fabric.

As for the Bristol... you will love it....easy to get in and out of,  carries a lot, and the styling is so classic but with added interest from the belting and gold hardware.   It's my go to Florentine style.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> aerinha:  I understand your concern about the bone Dixon cross body.   I have a bone small satchel and I baby it.  I don't know what others do to treat or not treat light color handbags that they carry cross body or on the shoulder...  friction, heat,  and moisture promote color transfer.  One other thing.... I don't store light colored handbags in dark colored storage bags.  I use pillow protectors or white/bone/etc  pillow cases that have been washed to store all my light colored handbags.  You can often find very inexpensive pillow protectors at Christmas Tree Shops or dollar stores, etc.  Just wash them before using to get all the chemicals out of the fabric.
> 
> As for the Bristol... you will love it....easy to get in and out of,  carries a lot, and the styling is so classic but with added interest from the belting and gold hardware.   It's my go to Florentine style.


PecanTannedBeauty said she used just Apple Guard spray in her bone satchel. I might buy and try that.


----------



## aerinha

Flo Brenna from QVC is here.  I created a separate thread to show comparison size shots between it and my mini Barlow if anyone would like to see so I don't get off topic in this thread or the reveal thread.  Loving the size of her but am uncertain if I want to keep amd if I don't keep if I want to try for another black or maybe a different color.  I unboxed her right before going out to lunch, back home now and I like it better...I think the leather needed to recover from being in the heat in all honesty, but it isn't my florentine preference.  It could be a lot worse, but it could be better too.  Not sure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Flo Brenna from QVC is here.  I created a separate thread to show comparison size shots between it and my mini Barlow if anyone would like to see so I don't get off topic in this thread or the reveal thread.  Loving the size of her but am uncertain if I want to keep amd if I don't keep if I want to try for another black or maybe a different color.  I unboxed her right before going out to lunch, back home now and I like it better...I think the leather needed to recover from being in the heat in all honesty, but it isn't my florentine preference.  It could be a lot worse, but it could be better too.  Not sure.


You could buff her up with a soft cloth to see if she looks better.   I wouldn't use any conditioner if I was thinking of returning the handbag,  but a gentle massage might make the leather shine.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> You could buff her up with a soft cloth to see if she looks better.   I wouldn't use any conditioner if I was thinking of returning the handbag,  but a gentle massage might make the leather shine.



She is shiny, but she has pebbling that isn't thrilling me.  Oddly I can take pebbling in soft florentine, but in a stiff example of it like this bag, it kind of bugs me.  Ironically, my large flo natural barlow has varied textured and I adore it, but its leather is very soft and slouchy.  But I think I am keeping it.  To send it back would be $20 lost in shipping and I do want a flo brenna so there would then be more shipping costs on a second bag that, regardless of what color I got, might be worse than what I have.  I once got a black satchel that looked like it had fishscales the grain was so large and rough and it had all this white veining and that was brand new from Lord and Taylor.


----------



## aerinha

For anyone contemplating the florentine logo lock, watch out if you are considering one with very stiff leather, it makes it really tough to get the lock to reach the loop.  My new chestnut is exactly what I look for when buying a flo satchel:  stiff, shiny and smooth, but clasping it was a bit of a feat.  This is a bag where the softer flo migjht be the best bet.


----------



## aerinha

Since it poured yesterday I had to wait for today to do natural light viewing.  The sun is far kinder than indoor light on the texture



The back is more noticeable 


Although this section does bother a bit


Answers on Q vary but the stitching on mine is dark brown not gold as Q claims or black as another customer says theirs is


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It looks good today


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Since it poured yesterday I had to wait for today to do natural light viewing.  The sun is far kinder than indoor light on the texture
> View attachment 3784593
> 
> 
> The back is more noticeable
> View attachment 3784598
> 
> Although this section does bother a bit
> View attachment 3784594
> 
> Answers on Q vary but the stitching on mine is dark brown not gold as Q claims or black as another customer says theirs is
> View attachment 3784600


Beautiful!! After I was hunting for a natural Flo hobo of some type, I have made a conclusion.  The older florentine seems to be more smooth and the newer bags are more pebbled. Every single Flo Sloan I tried was pebbled and my new zip around phone wristlet in chestnut is pebbled. But the natural hobo on clearance at the outlet was smooth. Not sure why, but that seems to be the case for these newer bags. BUT, I think I like the new pebbled look, it's grown on me. I think your bag is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful!! After I was hunting for a natural Flo hobo of some type, I have made a conclusion.  The older florentine seems to be more smooth and the newer bags are more pebbled. Every single Flo Sloan I tried was pebbled and my new zip around phone wristlet in chestnut is pebbled. But the natural hobo on clearance at the outlet was smooth. Not sure why, but that seems to be the case for these newer bags. BUT, I think I like the new pebbled look, it's grown on me. I think your bag is beautiful [emoji7]



Thanks.  It is growing on me.  My opinion on pebbling varies by the bag much, as I have discovered, as it does with color.  Sometimes I love a color on one bag style and not another.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! I ordered the chestnut then quickly cancelled my order. Trying  to hold out on purchasing another bag since I just got the small dixon and my trying to decide if I'm going to keep the mini bone satchel. But the chestnut color is so gorgeous! [emoji28]


Annoyed with QVC! They didn't cancel my order so now I have to waste money shipping the bag back. I didn't receive any email even confirming my order in the first place or that they've shipped it. I only found out because I thought about canceling a different order and noticed the Brenna was in my order list with a status of shipped. My other order has also shipped without any notice. Is QVC always this bad with confirmations and notifications?

So since it's coming I can post pics for anyone interested in seeing the chestnut Brenna. Just let me know.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> Annoyed with QVC! They didn't cancel my order so now I have to waste money shipping the bag back. I didn't receive any email even confirming my order in the first place or that they've shipped it. I only found out because I thought about canceling a different order and noticed the Brenna was in my order list with a status of shipped. My other order has also shipped without any notice. Is QVC always this bad with confirmations and notifications?
> 
> So since it's coming I can post pics for anyone interested in seeing the chestnut Brenna. Just let me know.



I would loooove to see the chestnut.  It was my second color choice when I ordered and I am trying to decide if it or the natural should be my second florentine Brenna.  

Come to think of it, I never got a confirmation email either.  Just a shipping email from UPS and then a day later a shipping email from Q.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> I would loooove to see the chestnut.  It was my second color choice when I ordered and I am trying to decide if it or the natural should be my second florentine Brenna.
> 
> Come to think of it, I never got a confirmation email either.  Just a shipping email from UPS and then a day later a shipping email from Q.


I didn't receive a shipping email and the status said it shipped on 8/2. I forgot to check the tracking because I was so annoyed. I'm trying to be good and not purchase another bag until December and this error is not helping my cause. I might end up keep this bag.[emoji30] LOL

I will post picks when it arrives.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> I didn't receive a shipping email and the status said it shipped on 8/2. I forgot to check the tracking because I was so annoyed. I'm trying to be good and not purchase another bag until December and this error is not helping my cause. I might end up keep this bag.[emoji30] LOL
> 
> I will post picks when it arrives.



I was going to ask what you'd do if you got a good one  Did your mini bone satchel arrive yet?  Curious if she was a winner.


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> I was going to ask what you'd do if you got a good one  Did your mini bone satchel arrive yet?  Curious if she was a winner.


The mini bone came. I almost returned it but decided to keep it and carried it a couple days this week. The edge sealing wasn't as neat as I'd expected but I can live with it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Allison crossbody came... she is adorable and smells divine. But she is smaller than I would like. I think the Dottie would be better. Maybe I will put one on my list.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Allison crossbody came... she is adorable and smells divine. But she is smaller than I would like. I think the Dottie would be better. Maybe I will put one on my list.


The outlets have the Dottie, at 40% off.   With the extra $ sale this weekend
it brings the price down $20 more.  I know *******, CT outlet had some of the Dottie. 
I checked the measurements on the Dottie on the Dooney site and they seemed smaller to me than what I remembered from QVC.  I don't know if there are 2 sizes,  but you might want to check it all out.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> The outlets have the Dottie, at 40% off.   With the extra $ sale this weekend
> it brings the price down $20 more.  I know *******, CT outlet had some of the Dottie.
> I checked the measurements on the Dottie on the Dooney site and they seemed smaller to me than what I remembered from QVC.  I don't know if there are 2 sizes,  but you might want to check it all out.


There is a small and a large. Saw the large in DE and thought I would frover be searching for my phone in the bottome of the bag as it is long but not very wide from front to back.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> The outlets have the Dottie, at 40% off.   With the extra $ sale this weekend
> it brings the price down $20 more.  I know *******, CT outlet had some of the Dottie.
> I checked the measurements on the Dottie on the Dooney site and they seemed smaller to me than what I remembered from QVC.  I don't know if there are 2 sizes,  but you might want to check it all out.





aerinha said:


> There is a small and a large. Saw the large in DE and thought I would frover be searching for my phone in the bottome of the bag as it is long but not very wide from front to back.


 Thanks ladies!! I will try to make it over to the outlet this weekend and take a look.


----------



## aerinha

After agonizing if chesnut or natural would be my second flo Brenna, I went on the newly added waitlist for red.  I don't have any red florentine.  Hopefully I don't wind up with someone's battered return.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> After agonizing if chesnut or natural would be my second flo Brenna, I went on the newly added waitlist for red.  I don't have any red florentine.  Hopefully I don't wind up with someone's battered return.


After watching the recent batch of Dooney shows I recorded from QVC I can see why you have chosen red for your next Flo Brenna.  I have become obsessed with the red Flo.  It's not as if I don't have red Florentine,  because I do,  but I now want more!  I hope they ship in new stock and you get a perfect handbag.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> After watching the recent batch of Dooney shows I recorded from QVC I can see why you have chosen red for your next Flo Brenna.  I have become obsessed with the red Flo.  It's not as if I don't have red Florentine,  because I do,  but I now want more!  I hope they ship in new stock and you get a perfect handbag.



The waitlist option vanished as quickly as it appeared so who knows is I will get one or not.


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> I didn't receive a shipping email and the status said it shipped on 8/2. I forgot to check the tracking because I was so annoyed. I'm trying to be good and not purchase another bag until December and this error is not helping my cause. I might end up keep this bag.[emoji30] LOL
> 
> I will post picks when it arrives.



Did the chestnut brenna show up?  I wound uo cancelling my waitlist on red because I found it on ebay already.  Waiting for it to arrive.



BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I will try to make it over to the outlet this weekend and take a look.



Any outlet finds?


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Did the chestnut brenna show up?  I wound uo cancelling my waitlist on red because I found it on ebay already.  Waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Any outlet finds?


The delivery date changed to the 10th. Annoyed! I was looking forward to a package today.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Did the chestnut brenna show up?  I wound uo cancelling my waitlist on red because I found it on ebay already.  Waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Any outlet finds?


I never made it..... hubby was busy at a car show and I hate taking the kids to the outlet.


----------



## lilmore

Just received 2 "as is" florentine satchel from QVC in chestnut and natural.  The chestnut is perfect and everything was still wrapped up.  The natural, on the other hand,  has some scratches, marks, and visible lines on the leather.  Both didn't come with dustbag.  As I'm not familiar with this type of leather (pretty new to D&B), will these marks eventually blend in?  Or should I return the natural one?  Thanks!


----------



## aerinha

lilmore said:


> Just received 2 "as is" florentine satchel from QVC in chestnut and natural.  The chestnut is perfect and everything was still wrapped up.  The natural, on the other hand,  has some scratches, marks, and visible lines on the leather.  Both didn't come with dustbag.  As I'm not familiar with this type of leather (pretty new to D&B), will these marks eventually blend in?  Or should I return the natural one?  Thanks!


The rubs in the first pic might eventually blend, espeically if you rub the area with a soft cloth or your finger, but will probably remain slightly visible.  However, the big stripes are dye issues and will not go away.  If you can live wih them and are ok with it being pebbled keep it, but if the marks bother you, return it.


----------



## aerinha

ILD is selling these "florentine clutch wallets" on their ebay site in several colors.  I don't recall having seen them before and they have a crossbody strap so they aren't exactly wallets.  Curious, if anyone has one, what the inside of the zippered section looks like.


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey ladies, I will be able to officially join this club sometime next week as I will be placing an order with Dooney This  Thursday. I plan on picking up a couple Florentine Satchels that are on sale. I might pick up a stanwich satchel as I don't know if I could wait for a deal. Well anyway my question is... Is there a popular bag organizer that is used in these bags?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, I will be able to officially join this club sometime next week as I will be placing an order with Dooney This  Thursday. I plan on picking up a couple Florentine Satchels that are on sale. I might pick up a stanwich satchel as I don't know if I could wait for a deal. Well anyway my question is... Is there a popular bag organizer that is used in these bags?


People have used different handbag organizers or else use pouches to organize their things inside their handbags.   I like the PursePerfect from QVC.   I got it years ago,  it was high quality and has held up well.
I've also gotten a very inexpensive nylon organizer from ebay.  It's light weight, has lots of pockets, and comes in many colors.  It was around $6.
Sorry I don't have an links.


----------



## Bbyjill

New to The club.    Mini satchel in light taupe and  red Stanwich.   Very happy girl!    The mini is not mini at all and gorgeous!      Have small and medium on the way.     Cant wait!


----------



## BadWolf10

Bbyjill said:


> New to The club.    Mini satchel in light taupe and  red Stanwich.   Very happy girl!    The mini is not mini at all and gorgeous!      Have small and medium on the way.     Cant wait!


Oh I love them both, but that red is HOT[emoji91] , love it!!!


----------



## aerinha

Bbyjill said:


> New to The club.    Mini satchel in light taupe and  red Stanwich.   Very happy girl!    The mini is not mini at all and gorgeous!      Have small and medium on the way.     Cant wait!


That red Stanwich is amazing!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bbyjill said:


> New to The club.    Mini satchel in light taupe and  red Stanwich.   Very happy girl!    The mini is not mini at all and gorgeous!      Have small and medium on the way.     Cant wait!


Bby:  enjoy your new treasures.   You are right,  The mini satchel isn't mini at all, it's really a medium size.


----------



## aerinha

My bone small Dixon. Really enjoying her. The strap is a good width and doesn't dig in. She is very soft flo and is getting floppy fast.


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone seen the new ginger color irl?  In the toscana the ginger seemed a shade darker than natural, but they didn't offer chestnut in toscana.  In regular florentine the new ginger color seems pretty close to chestnut.  I really liked it in the toscana, but not so sure in flo looking at the pics.


----------



## Bbyjill

aerinha said:


> Has anyone seen the new ginger color irl?  In the toscana the ginger seemed a shade darker than natural, but they didn't offer chestnut in toscana.  In regular florentine the new ginger color seems pretty close to chestnut.  I really liked it in the toscana, but not so sure in flo looking at the pics.


I saw the ginger color online.      To me it seemed warmer than Chestnut.   More orange or yellow undertone . I'm excited for this color I plan on picking one up soon. Can't wait for someone to actually be able to compare them in person.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Has anyone seen the new ginger color irl?  In the toscana the ginger seemed a shade darker than natural, but they didn't offer chestnut in toscana.  In regular florentine the new ginger color seems pretty close to chestnut.  I really liked it in the toscana, but not so sure in flo looking at the pics.


The only place I saw the ginger Flo was on Qvc,  so it was thru the TV,  which I know can change color perception.  I saw ginger in the Toscana in person and it looked like a slightly darker Toscana natural.  

But during on of the presentations on new Florentine bags they lined up the natural, the ginger, and the chestnut.  They described the ginger as having more red undertones, and being similar to a British Tan,  for those of us old enough to remember that color.  In the Florentine leather,  the ginger is in between the natural and the chestnut in terms of depth of color.   All are considered in the 'brown family'.  Dye lots on many colors, especially Florentine leather,  can vary,  so I'm not even sure that every ginger Flo will be exactly alike.  I know there is variation in the chestnut.... some more chocolatey, some with more red undertones.  And having introduced ginger to the Flo line,  they may be tweaking the chestnut color so it has less red undertones.


----------



## MKB0925

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, I will be able to officially join this club sometime next week as I will be placing an order with Dooney This  Thursday. I plan on picking up a couple Florentine Satchels that are on sale. I might pick up a stanwich satchel as I don't know if I could wait for a deal. Well anyway my question is... Is there a popular bag organizer that is used in these bags?



I have a couple organizers from Divide and Conquer from Etsy. They have held up well.


----------



## MKB0925

Bbyjill said:


> New to The club.    Mini satchel in light taupe and  red Stanwich.   Very happy girl!    The mini is not mini at all and gorgeous!      Have small and medium on the way.     Cant wait!



Gorgeous bags...such a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> The only place I saw the ginger Flo was on Qvc,  so it was thru the TV,  which I know can change color perception.  I saw ginger in the Toscana in person and it looked like a slightly darker Toscana natural.
> 
> But during on of the presentations on new Florentine bags they lined up the natural, the ginger, and the chestnut.  They described the ginger as having more red undertones, and being similar to a British Tan,  for those of us old enough to remember that color.  In the Florentine leather,  the ginger is in between the natural and the chestnut in terms of depth of color.   All are considered in the 'brown family'.  Dye lots on many colors, especially Florentine leather,  can vary,  so I'm not even sure that every ginger Flo will be exactly alike.  I know there is variation in the chestnut.... some more chocolatey, some with more red undertones.  And having introduced ginger to the Flo line,  they may be tweaking the chestnut color so it has less red undertones.




Thanks!  Did you see if they had the flo brenna in ginger?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Thanks!  Did you see if they had the flo brenna in ginger?


No, it was some of the newer Flo styles.


----------



## barskin

I just picked up this flap tab on eBay.


----------



## RuedeNesle

barskin said:


> I just picked up this flap tab on eBay.


She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

barskin said:


> I just picked up this flap tab on eBay.


Lovely.  Enjoy your new Flo handbag.  Is it red or strawberry or hot pink?


----------



## barskin

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely.  Enjoy your new Flo handbag.  Is it red or strawberry or hot pink?


I know it's not hot pink. Maybe it's strawberry. That I don't know.


----------



## aerinha

barskin said:


> I know it's not hot pink. Maybe it's strawberry. That I don't know.



I think it is raspberry.


----------



## barskin

Or maybe It's Chuck Berry.


----------



## aerinha

I wrapped up my month with the bone flo Small Dawson.  I really like the style and the colore.  Only negatice is that when worn crossbody the zipper can rub your forearm.  The tote my bags ride to work in had a green lining and the corners of the dawson did take on some green.  I used a damp white papertowel and wiped them and most of it came off.


----------



## asianbebydoll

I am short and well the strap for the florentine satchel is super long for me. BUT I am a  lover of this bag.. I seriously have almost all colors in this style. So I went to Ebay I found a few postings for replacements straps and thought hmmmm... Can I use this kind on my florentine satchel somehow? Well the answer is YES!!!!   I got this one really cheap, awesome condition and well it fits like a dream. So I now have many options when wearing this bag! Hand carry, Crossbody, and under the arm.  If you struggle with the same issue, Check EBAY!   My florentine satchel here is the TMORO brown in the Medium. 

This one came off of a Dooney Scottie Dog purse. You can't even tell it doesn't belong!   Just thought I would share!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

asianbebydoll said:


> View attachment 3847450
> View attachment 3847451
> 
> 
> I am short and well the strap for the florentine satchel is super long for me. BUT I am a  lover of this bag.. I seriously have almost all colors in this style. So I went to Ebay I found a few postings for replacements straps and thought hmmmm... Can I use this kind on my florentine satchel somehow? Well the answer is YES!!!!   I got this one really cheap, awesome condition and well it fits like a dream. So I now have many options when wearing this bag! Hand carry, Crossbody, and under the arm.  If you struggle with the same issue, Check EBAY!   My florentine satchel here is the TMORO brown in the Medium.
> 
> This one came off of a Dooney Scottie Dog purse. You can't even tell it doesn't belong!   Just thought I would share!


Great solution.  Some people just double up the longer strap,  but I like your solution better.


----------



## asianbebydoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great solution.  Some people just double up the longer strap,  but I like your solution better.


I tried to double it too! I did not like how it twisted all weird when carrying and then the metal clasps would rub each other.  It felt awkward to wear. Then I was concerned how leaving it that way would wear out the section of the strap where it loops thru the metal loop. It kind of dug into my shoulder more that way as well.  So I was tryin to use my thinker lol on how to make this bag work for me! And that's what I came up with !  I just found another strap same style as this in black on Ebay.  I will probably use on my Flo black black,  perhaps see what it looks like on the mini's and small's I have too!   I love how it has the shoulder "pad" feels way better than the doubling of the skinny strap! I'll save the strap for when I truly want to use the Flo Satchel as a crossbody.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

asianbebydoll said:


> I tried to double it too! I did not like how it twisted all weird when carrying and then the metal clasps would rub each other.  It felt awkward to wear. Then I was concerned how leaving it that way would wear out the section of the strap where it loops thru the metal loop. It kind of dug into my shoulder more that way as well.  So I was tryin to use my thinker lol on how to make this bag work for me! And that's what I came up with !  I just found another strap same style as this in black on Ebay.  I will probably use on my Flo black black,  perhaps see what it looks like on the mini's and small's I have too!   I love how it has the shoulder "pad" feels way better than the doubling of the skinny strap! I'll save the strap for when I truly want to use the Flo Satchel as a crossbody.


Great plan.


----------



## momjules

asianbebydoll said:


> View attachment 3847450
> View attachment 3847451
> 
> 
> I am short and well the strap for the florentine satchel is super long for me. BUT I am a  lover of this bag.. I seriously have almost all colors in this style. So I went to Ebay I found a few postings for replacements straps and thought hmmmm... Can I use this kind on my florentine satchel somehow? Well the answer is YES!!!!   I got this one really cheap, awesome condition and well it fits like a dream. So I now have many options when wearing this bag! Hand carry, Crossbody, and under the arm.  If you struggle with the same issue, Check EBAY!   My florentine satchel here is the TMORO brown in the Medium.
> 
> This one came off of a Dooney Scottie Dog purse. You can't even tell it doesn't belong!   Just thought I would share!



Hi!   Have you seen the tube video on doubling your strap. It is done a different way and I use this way. I’m sorry but I forget the name of the girl who does it but try double your dooney strap. Maybe it will pop up! I’ll try to find it too.


----------



## asianbebydoll

momjules said:


> Hi!   Have you seen the tube video on doubling your strap. It is done a different way and I use this way. I’m sorry but I forget the name of the girl who does it but try double your dooney strap. Maybe it will pop up! I’ll try to find it too.


Yes I have tried doing that already but I don't like how it will wear out the strap on the part where it loops thru. That's why I found a different way to wear my satchel. I have seen 2 ways to double the strap but both ways will wear out the strap where it loops. 
I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## scoutmhen

Does anyone know if the vachetta natural replacement strap is the same as the florentine natural leather? Of course, I know the vachetta strap will be lighter in the beginning. I just cannot find any straps on dooney.com in the natural color that are not vachetta. TIA!


----------



## annie1

Does anyone have the large satchel in the cranberry color if so any photos thank


----------



## diva7633

asianbebydoll said:


> View attachment 3847450
> View attachment 3847451
> 
> 
> I am short and well the strap for the florentine satchel is super long for me. BUT I am a  lover of this bag.. I seriously have almost all colors in this style. So I went to Ebay I found a few postings for replacements straps and thought hmmmm... Can I use this kind on my florentine satchel somehow? Well the answer is YES!!!!   I got this one really cheap, awesome condition and well it fits like a dream. So I now have many options when wearing this bag! Hand carry, Crossbody, and under the arm.  If you struggle with the same issue, Check EBAY!   My florentine satchel here is the TMORO brown in the Medium.
> 
> This one came off of a Dooney Scottie Dog purse. You can't even tell it doesn't belong!   Just thought I would share!


I have never seen these bags in person. The hardest decision I had to make was between small and medium. I love big bags but carry medium as well. Just hoping the small
I ordered will not be stuffed. I got this color. Can’t wait


----------



## BlazenHsss

Elephant Chelsea!
(My first Chelsea, but not my last!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Elephant Chelsea!
> (My first Chelsea, but not my last!)


Hope it's a winner.


----------



## Caledonia

Didn't know where else to post this question - there is a Flo Small Satchel on ilovedooney that has red lining/green suede but the handles don't appear to be whip stitched. Is this possible? Anyone have opinions on the bag? Great price with cybermonday discount, but not sure I want it if it's made for outlet, etc.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Elephant Chelsea!
> (My first Chelsea, but not my last!)



Oooooo, that is nice one!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Caledonia said:


> Didn't know where else to post this question - there is a Flo Small Satchel on ilovedooney that has red lining/green suede but the handles don't appear to be whip stitched. Is this possible? Anyone have opinions on the bag? Great price with cybermonday discount, but not sure I want it if it's made for outlet, etc.



Wow, good eyes. I did not notice that either.
I've never seen it without whipstitching. I love that detail.

https://www.ilovedooney.com/florent...Satchel&start=6&cgid=ild-all-bags-accessories

FYI: There are some small "Made In America" Satchels that have the red underlining on the tassels and the flat base on the bottoms. 

These different versions can get confusing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I see multiple small Flo satchels on ILD....
8L98B and 8L980 are different style #.  And there is 8L980P also.

It looks like 98B is the Made in America version.
It has red leather interior trim under the zipper  and red leather under the tassels and
whip stitching on the handles.   The bottom looks like it is the flat version.

980P has the green sued interior under the zipper and green suede under the tassels.
No whip stitching on the handles.  Can't see the bottom.   My guess is it's a Made in China
version, but don't know if it's retail, for a specific customer, or outlet.

980 is the original style # for the Small Florentine Satchel,  from years ago.    But the picture does not
have the whip stitching on the handle.  This is the Made in China version with green suede
and the rounded bottom.  The original version had the whip stitching on the handles.  I don't know
if the picture accurately reflects what they are currently shipping under this item #.

Very confusing and difficult if you are buying online.   I wonder if the main Dooney site has as many variations.  All 3 variations on the main Dooney site too.   But the original, 980 has whip stitching on the handles on most of the colors I could see displayed.


----------



## Caledonia

Thanks for your replies. I was looking at the 980P in brown tmoro that YankeeDooney linked. It was $180 with cybermonday discount, but think I'd miss the whipstitched handles, so I passed. I was aware of the red suede/gingham interior version, but hadn't realized the variation in handles. Thank you both for all the info!


----------



## CCC4

Hi! This is my first Dooney.  She has some character.  Is this typical?  Are they deal breakers?  I bought it as is and I'm wondering if I should return her and buy a full price bag.  The as is price was right around $200. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MrsKC

CCC4 said:


> Hi! This is my first Dooney.  She has some character.  Is this typical?  Are they deal breakers?  I bought it as is and I'm wondering if I should return her and buy a full price bag.  The as is price was right around $200. Thanks for your help!


The irregularities are subtle and I agree that they give the bag character. How you feel is a personal choice. Some folks don’t want any striations or pebbling and some are fine with minor variations. As this is a real piece of leather—it happens. Based on the image, this would not bother me at all and i would keep the bag—but that’s just me. You should keep what you will be happy with.


----------



## CCC4

MrsKC said:


> The irregularities are subtle and I agree that they give the bag character. How you feel is a personal choice. Some folks don’t want any striations or pebbling and some are fine with minor variations. As this is a real piece of leather—it happens. Based on the image, this would not bother me at all and i would keep the bag—but that’s just me. You should keep what you will be happy with.


Thank you!  I love the bag.  I feel like it was made just for me.  She has a home here.


----------



## MrsKC

CCC4 said:


> Thank you!  I love the bag.  I feel like it was made just for me.  She has a home here.


I think the patina of the natural Florentine on your bag is beautiful. Glad you are keeping her!


----------



## Brendutch

CCC4 said:


> Hi! This is my first Dooney.  She has some character.  Is this typical?  Are they deal breakers?  I bought it as is and I'm wondering if I should return her and buy a full price bag.  The as is price was right around $200. Thanks for your help!


I really like the bag! And you got it for a great price... Congrats!


----------



## fab2fab

BlazenHsss said:


> Elephant Chelsea!
> (My first Chelsea, but not my last!)



Was the Florentine Chelsea exclusive to QVC?


----------



## CCC4

Brendutch said:


> I really like the bag! And you got it for a great price... Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## CCC4

MrsKC said:


> I think the patina of the natural Florentine on your bag is beautiful. Glad you are keeping her!


Thank you!


----------



## aerinha

Been using my pine Toscana domed satchel for a couple weeks now.  Still not a fan of the rubber feet but think the overall bag is very classy looking.  Seeing the leather lining makes me smile.  I picked pine because I bought it in an ILD sale and the choices then were bordeaux, which I already had the side zip tote in, or pine.  It is a very dark green that varies a bit depending on the light.  Love it with my black clothing.  The only thing I haven’t liked it with so far was the day I wore fuschia shoes and that was not a good look when I put the bag on my arm.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Been using my pine Toscana domed satchel for a couple weeks now.  Still not a fan of the rubber feet but think the overall bag is very classy looking.  Seeing the leather lining makes me smile.  I picked pine because I bought it in an ILD sale and the choices then were bordeaux, which I already had the side zip tote in, or pine.  It is a very dark green that varies a bit depending on the light.  Love it with my black clothing.  The only thing I haven’t liked it with so far was the day I wore fuschia shoes and that was not a good look when I put the bag on my arm.


aerinha:  glad you are enjoying your pine green Toscana.  I think that color is stunning and I'm not normally someone who is attracted to greens.  Are you finding your Toscana is getting scratches,  like the Alto does,  or is it staying pristine?


----------



## southernbelle43

CCC4 said:


> Hi! This is my first Dooney.  She has some character.  Is this typical?  Are they deal breakers?  I bought it as is and I'm wondering if I should return her and buy a full price bag.  The as is price was right around $200. Thanks for your help!



Just my humble opinion.  I totally agree with those who say that patina and wrinkles give the bag character.  That is the beauty of this type of leather.  It should look loved and used.  Trying to keep a bag pristine is a losing battle when it is leather!  But then I am one of those who tries to keep a new car from getting dinged; then when it does, as it always will, I am almost relieved.  Call me weird..


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle43 said:


> Just my humble opinion.  I totally agree with those who say that patina and wrinkles give the bag character.  That is the beauty of this type of leather.  It should look loved and used.  Trying to keep a bag pristine is a losing battle when it is leather!  But then I am one of those who tries to keep a new car from getting dinged; then when it does, as it always will, I am almost relieved.  Call me weird..



Yes, you are weird. LOL! Kidding! Whatever floats your boat really. It think it also depends on the bag. Regular Florentine is okay if it patina's and gets dinged here or there but with Toscana's, Alto's, City, (smooth leathers), I'm not happy with scratches, scuffs and wear. 

I generally happen to like pristine bags and as for the dings on the car... I'm traumatized when I find a new one. [emoji33][emoji12][emoji23] yes, I'm weird too!


----------



## Bagmedic

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, you are weird. LOL! Kidding! Whatever floats your boat really. It think it also depends on the bag. Regular Florentine is okay if it patina's and gets dinged here or there but with Toscana's, Alto's, City, (smooth leathers), I'm not happy with scratches, scuffs and wear.
> 
> I generally happen to like pristine bags and as for the dings on the car... I'm traumatized when I find a new one. [emoji33][emoji12][emoji23] yes, I'm weird too!


Count me in as weird!  I like to keep my bags looking nice as well as my car.  I love worn in bags with patina but usually admire other's.  I can't seem to let mine get that way but love the look!


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagmedic said:


> Count me in as weird!  I like to keep my bags looking nice as well as my car.  I love worn in bags with patina but usually admire other's.  I can't seem to let mine get that way but love the look!


 
Lol.  We are all different thank goodness.  In another forum a poster made a statement that has stuck with me ever since I read it.  I apologize to her or him that I cannot give credit because I cannot remember where it was . Anyway, the quote was, “I wear my purse, it does not wear me.”  SInce then I have been much more relaxed about my bags not staying pristine.
Now having said that I keep them stuffed, in their dust covers, away from direct sunlight etc.


----------



## Bagmedic

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol.  We are all different thank goodness.  In another forum a poster made a statement that has stuck with me ever since I read it.  I apologize to her or him that I cannot give credit because I cannot remember where it was . Anyway, the quote was, “I wear my purse, it does not wear me.”  SInce then I have been much more relaxed about my bags not staying pristine.
> Now having said that I keep them stuffed, in their dust covers, away from direct sunlight etc.


Good comment!  I'll have to remember that!


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> aerinha:  glad you are enjoying your pine green Toscana.  I think that color is stunning and I'm not normally someone who is attracted to greens.  Are you finding your Toscana is getting scratches,  like the Alto does,  or is it staying pristine?



Fingers crossed, no scratches, but my bags lead pretty easy lives.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Fingers crossed, no scratches, but my bags lead pretty easy lives.


*aerinha:*  my handbags lead easy lives also,  but I can see scratches after I put my things inside and the handbag is just sitting on the dresser.   It doesn't take much for a fingernail to graze the handbag.   And I can't see wearing gloves when I put my things in and out!     Of course,  if I leave my glasses off then the scratches seem tp disappear.

The potential for scratches doesn't stop me from buying the smooth leathers like Alto and Toscana and Florentine and City Leather.   But I am extra careful when I use these handbags.  And still they get scratches.
I applaud those who can keep their smooth beautiful leathers scratch free and can truly enjoy these magnificent handbags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well after my previous posts about not worrying about slight scratches, etc. LOL
I bought the Dooney Bristol bag in natural yesterday from a department store.  The only one they had left was the store model, but it looked great. The SA polished it up, all the little scratches came right out  and I brought it home.  I just noticed the corners show wear already this morning. I am wondering if this is common after one day's use or if I just did not notice it when I brought it home. I will keep it,; it is my first natural vachetta leather purse and I like the leather and the style plus it would eventually show corner wear anyway.

One more question.  Although it is labelled as natural, it is not at all the color of like the LV natural vachetta leather.  It is darker and has a reddish cast to it.  It almost looks like it has developed a patina which it may well have being out in the store.  Just curious.  Again, not complaining, just wondering about natural vachetta leather qualities and you folks are the experts!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle43 said:


> Well after my previous posts about not worrying about slight scratches, etc. LOL
> I bought the Dooney Bristol bag in natural yesterday from a department store.  The only one they had left was the store model, but it looked great. The SA polished it up, all the little scratches came right out  and I brought it home.  I just noticed the corners show wear already this morning. I am wondering if this is common after one day's use or if I just did not notice it when I brought it home. I will keep it,; it is my first natural vachetta leather purse and I like the leather and the style plus it would eventually show corner wear anyway.
> 
> One more question.  Although it is labelled as natural, it is not at all the color of like the LV natural vachetta leather.  It is darker and has a reddish cast to it.  It almost looks like it has developed a patina which it may well have being out in the store.  Just curious.  Again, not complaining, just wondering about natural vachetta leather qualities and you folks are the experts!!!


I'm not an expert,  but I wouldn't think the corners should show wear that quickly.  So my guess is the handbag was that way when you bought it.  From watching lots of you tube videos,  the ladies seem to have some success in conditioning the corners of Florentine handbag to mask the signs of corner wear.   The only caution I would add is that a natural handbag will patena and darken over time,  so conditioning it might cause that too happen sooner.  For some,  that's considered a great thing.  But if you condition,  use a very small amount and do the entire handbag,  not just eh corners.  Good luck.


----------



## southernbelle43

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm not an expert,  but I wouldn't think the corners should show wear that quickly.  So my guess is the handbag was that way when you bought it.  From watching lots of you tube videos,  the ladies seem to have some success in conditioning the corners of Florentine handbag to mask the signs of corner wear.   The only caution I would add is that a natural handbag will patena and darken over time,  so conditioning it might cause that too happen sooner.  For some,  that's considered a great thing.  But if you condition,  use a very small amount and do the entire handbag,  not just eh corners.  Good luck.


Thank you for the quick response.  I don't plan to condition it.  Here is a picture of the color which is pretty true to life.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SB:  I love the Bristol.  It's my favorite Florentine style.


----------



## southernbelle43

lavenderjunkie said:


> SB:  I love the Bristol.  It's my favorite Florentine style.


I originally planned to get the small satchel, but that did not work out. And I like this style much much better, so I am glad the other one did not come to fruition.  So far I am loving everything about this bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm not an expert,  but I wouldn't think the corners should show wear that quickly.  So my guess is the handbag was that way when you bought it.  From watching lots of you tube videos,  the ladies seem to have some success in conditioning the corners of Florentine handbag to mask the signs of corner wear.   The only caution I would add is that a natural handbag will patena and darken over time,  so conditioning it might cause that too happen sooner.  For some,  that's considered a great thing.  But if you condition,  use a very small amount and do the entire handbag,  not just eh corners.  Good luck.



I got some conditioner and a Q Tip and dabbed just a slight amount on the two corners that had the sl. wear.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle43 said:


> I got some conditioner and a Q Tip and dabbed just a slight amount on the two corners that had the sl. wear.  Worked like a charm.


Glad it worked.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My navy Florentine Bristol from the ILD last chance sale arrived today and she's a keeper.  I'm very happy there were no defects or problems.   The handbag is in very good condition.  The leather has an even small pebble texture.  From the label in the plastic bag  it looks like the handbag was made in Dec 2017 and not something that had been sitting in the back of the warehouse for years.  That's probably why it was so nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> My navy Florentine Bristol from the ILD last chance sale arrived today and she's a keeper.  I'm very happy there were no defects or problems.   The handbag is in very good condition.  The leather has an even small pebble texture.  From the label in the plastic bag  it looks like the handbag was made in Dec 2017 and not something that had been sitting in the back of the warehouse for years.  That's probably why it was so nice.


Congrats LJ!
It sounds beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea post a picture.  I am totally enjoying my Bristol!!!!


----------



## fab2fab

southernbelle43 said:


> Well after my previous posts about not worrying about slight scratches, etc. LOL
> I bought the Dooney Bristol bag in natural yesterday from a department store.  The only one they had left was the store model, but it looked great. The SA polished it up, all the little scratches came right out  and I brought it home.  I just noticed the corners show wear already this morning. I am wondering if this is common after one day's use or if I just did not notice it when I brought it home. I will keep it,; it is my first natural vachetta leather purse and I like the leather and the style plus it would eventually show corner wear anyway.
> 
> One more question.  Although it is labelled as natural, it is not at all the color of like the LV natural vachetta leather.  It is darker and has a reddish cast to it.  It almost looks like it has developed a patina which it may well have being out in the store.  Just curious.  Again, not complaining, just wondering about natural vachetta leather qualities and you folks are the experts!!!



Hello,
About your comment of the difference to the LV vachetta: I’m not an expert but, I’ve looked up the vachetta leather on Wikipedia and all it is, is cow leather pretty much. The Dooney vachetta is veggie tanned, which gives it that natural color. I don’t think the LV one is tanned at all and that’s why it’s much lighter.


----------



## southernbelle43

fab2fab said:


> Hello,
> About your comment of the difference to the LV vachetta: I’m not an expert but, I’ve looked up the vachetta leather on Wikipedia and all it is, is cow leather pretty much. The Dooney vachetta is veggie tanned, which gives it that natural color. I don’t think the LV one is tanned at all and that’s why it’s much lighter.



Thank you ...that makes perfect sense!   I was aware that vachetta is a process, not a type of leather, but wondered why the big differnce in color.  I really like the natural color.  It reminds me of the British tan which I always liked amd wanted.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fab2fab said:


> Hello,
> About your comment of the difference to the LV vachetta: I’m not an expert but, I’ve looked up the vachetta leather on Wikipedia and all it is, is cow leather pretty much. The Dooney vachetta is veggie tanned, which gives it that natural color. I don’t think the LV one is tanned at all and that’s why it’s much lighter.


Some Dooney handbags have featured untanned/undyed  vachetta leather, 
and other Dooney handbags have vachetta leather that may be of varying shades from butterscotch (light) to a medium brown to a darker brown.
The names they use are often confusing.


----------



## southernbelle43

lavenderjunkie said:


> Some Dooney handbags have featured untanned/undyed  vachetta leather,
> and other Dooney handbags have vachetta leather that may be of varying shades from butterscotch (light) to a medium brown to a darker brown.
> The names they use are often confusing.



Many thanks for your response.  This Florentine Bristol is my first leather Dooney, so I am not as familiar with Dooney products as I am with other brands.   The color of mine is lovely; it looks like an undyed one that has patina'ed beautifully.  And I would be really uncomfortable with a bag that large covered in completely pale vachetta.  I am a walking disaster when it comes to spilling, scrapes, etc.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle43 said:


> Many thanks for your response.  This Florentine Bristol is my first leather Dooney, so I am not as familiar with Dooney products as I am with other brands.   The color of mine is lovely; it looks like an undyed one that has patina'ed beautifully.  And I would be really uncomfortable with a bag that large covered in completely pale vachetta.  I am a walking disaster when it comes to spilling, scrapes, etc.


I hope you get many years of enjoyment from your Dooney.


----------



## southernbelle43

Just have to share this. I have been laughing all day.  Sent this message to a friend. Oh and did not capture the huge brass buckle on the bag which is heavy.


----------



## DooneyDog

What a fantastic idea! It matches perfectly!


----------



## southernbelle43

DooneyDog said:


> What a fantastic idea! It matches perfectly!



It does match well.  That is the only reason I did not send it back.  Out of curiosity I weighed the strap and it really does weigh one pound.  The irony of this cracks me up.


----------



## DooneyDog

I think it is a huge improvement. Love it


----------



## Hobbsy

I've asked before and I'm back again to ask, do you just get used to the opening on this bag being as tall as the handles? I love the looks of this bag and especially the color. I've had her a very long time, worn her only a couple of times, but cannot part with her and it's so frustrating. Anyone have ideas? Or is this something I just need to get used to or get over it?


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Hobbsy said:


> I've asked before and I'm back again to ask, do you just get used to the opening on this bag being as tall as the handles? I love the looks of this bag and especially the color. I've had her a very long time, worn her only a couple of times, but cannot part with her and it's so frustrating. Anyone have ideas? Or is this something I just need to get used to or get over it?



Hi, I may not be the best person to answer as I am a natural/hardcore tote and shoulder bag preferer,  but I do own and try to make use of three of these Dooney satchels (two Medium, one Small). Yours seems like a Medium. 

If you mean that when you force up the top part to extend the height of the bag (i.e. you reject the "smile" draping as pictured in your photo) you can no longer easily grasp the bag by the handles, you are correct, that is an interference with the functionality of the bag.

IME, the only solution if you need that added height to carry more items (and I invariably do) is to wear the bag on the shoulder or crossbody with the long strap, forcing the handles down to the sides. 

The bag looks great with the folded smile but that limits the space in a bag that is already not large enough for most urban commuters like me who are away from home for many hours a day, with no car to hold extras.

as you can tell, these beautiful satchels are mostly weekend wear for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have the Flo satchel in 3 sizes... the mini, the small, and the medium.
My preference is the small.   The medium is too heavy for me.   The mini is ok but a little small these days and the handle drop is also shorter.
I carry these satchels in my hand, with the handles, with the flap folded down to smile.   I do not think they are comfortable carried over the arm,  but hand held I don't have a problem with the carry.
However,  the zipping/unzipping is a pain.  I put up with it because I love the look of the bags.   But I find it hard to get into the bag unless it's resting on  some surface.   
The Flo Bristol is much more functional with it's slightly domed top.  But the satchel has more 'style'.
If I am to be truthful,  I have too many handbags that I love to look at but that aren't ideal from a usability standpoint.   I put up with minor inconveniences.   If there are major problems the handbags are either given away or saved for easy use situations.


----------



## Hobbsy

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have the Flo satchel in 3 sizes... the mini, the small, and the medium.
> My preference is the small.   The medium is too heavy for me.   The mini is ok but a little small these days and the handle drop is also shorter.
> I carry these satchels in my hand, with the handles, with the flap folded down to smile.   I do not think they are comfortable carried over the arm,  but hand held I don't have a problem with the carry.
> However,  the zipping/unzipping is a pain.  I put up with it because I love the look of the bags.   But I find it hard to get into the bag unless it's resting on  some surface.
> The Flo Bristol is much more functional with it's slightly domed top.  But the satchel has more 'style'.
> If I am to be truthful,  I have too many handbags that I love to look at but that aren't ideal from a usability standpoint.   I put up with minor inconveniences.   If there are major problems the handbags are either given away or saved for easy use situations.


It is a pain getting in/out, but I agree 100% with keeping it because I absolutely love the look, the leather and I adore the color. I need to use this bag instead of leaving it in my closet. I'm just going to have to suck it up! [emoji53]


----------



## Hobbsy

DaffodilDuck said:


> Hi, I may not be the best person to answer as I am a natural/hardcore tote and shoulder bag preferer,  but I do own and try to make use of three of these Dooney satchels (two Medium, one Small). Yours seems like a Medium.
> 
> If you mean that when you force up the top part to extend the height of the bag (i.e. you reject the "smile" draping as pictured in your photo) you can no longer easily grasp the bag by the handles, you are correct, that is an interference with the functionality of the bag.
> 
> IME, the only solution if you need that added height to carry more items (and I invariably do) is to wear the bag on the shoulder or crossbody with the long strap, forcing the handles down to the sides.
> 
> The bag looks great with the folded smile but that limits the space in a bag that is already not large enough for most urban commuters like me who are away from home for many hours a day, with no car to hold extras.
> 
> as you can tell, these beautiful satchels are mostly weekend wear for me.


Thank you! I do prefer carrying satchels by the handles, but maybe I need to try using it as a shoulder bag? It won't change the annoying opening, but worth a shot.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! I do prefer carrying satchels by the handles, but maybe I need to try using it as a shoulder bag? It won't change the annoying opening, but worth a shot.



You're welcome! You know, you might better enjoy carrying it on the shoulder if you had a wider strap. Many of us have bought other brands' straps and clipped them on to our bags. That's the great thing about this style, the removable strap capability. 

Several designers like Rebecca Minkoff, Patricia Nash, etc. make wide leather straps with the same lobster claw fasteners as Dooney's. I own a few and use them on my satchels knowing I can only hope to complement the bag's color and texture, not match it. Also, eBay has numerous Chinese sellers who ship attractive wide straps direct from China at cheap prices, but note that many are "vegan leather" aka synthetic materials. I would message the seller to confirm a "leather strap" is in fact animal skin!


----------



## Hobbsy

DaffodilDuck said:


> You're welcome! You know, you might better enjoy carrying it on the shoulder if you had a wider strap. Many of us have bought other brands' straps and clipped them on to our bags. That's the great thing about this style, the removable strap capability.
> 
> Several designers like Rebecca Minkoff, Patricia Nash, etc. make wide leather straps with the same lobster claw fasteners as Dooney's. I own a few and use them on my satchels knowing I can only hope to complement the bag's color and texture, not match it. Also, eBay has numerous Chinese sellers who ship attractive wide straps direct from China at cheap prices, but note that many are "vegan leather" aka synthetic materials. I would message the seller to confirm a "leather strap" is in fact animal skin!


That's a good idea! I have a couple, I'll try those on. Those thin straps never did make alot of sense to me, Coach does that too ..big bag, thin, narrow strap! Thanks!!


----------



## ivdw

Hobbsy said:


> That's a good idea! I have a couple, I'll try those on. Those thin straps never did make alot of sense to me, Coach does that too ..big bag, thin, narrow strap! Thanks!!


Or you can double up the strap so it is shorter. I love it that way an it is also easier to get in as the handles drop down.


----------



## Hobbsy

ivdw said:


> Or you can double up the strap so it is shorter. I love it that way an it is also easier to get in as the handles drop down.


I tried doubling it but don't think I'm doing it right? Do you have a picture of one doubled?


----------



## ivdw

Hobbsy said:


> I tried doubling it but don't think I'm doing it right? Do you have a picture of one doubled?


Sorry I don't have a picture but: check the youtube video "how to double/shorten your strap


----------



## Hobbsy

ivdw said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture but: check the youtube video "how to double/shorten your strap


Great idea! I forget there's so much info on YouTube!


----------



## DooneyDog

I'm looking forward to trying to double my strap. I've watched that video and will watch it again when I am ready to wear her if it ever stops snowing/raining


----------



## Hobbsy

ivdw said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture but: check the youtube video "how to double/shorten your strap


Just watched it! Thank you so much, I doubled my strap and she's not sitting in the closet any longer!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hobbsy said:


> Just watched it! Thank you so much, I doubled my strap and she's not sitting in the closet any longer!


There are several ways to double the strap on the Florentine satchel.  I've never done it but there are different videos on YT.


----------



## Bagmedic

Hobbsy said:


> I've asked before and I'm back again to ask, do you just get used to the opening on this bag being as tall as the handles? I love the looks of this bag and especially the color. I've had her a very long time, worn her only a couple of times, but cannot part with her and it's so frustrating. Anyone have ideas? Or is this something I just need to get used to or get over it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975863


Hobbsy, that is a beautiful color especially for spring/summer.  Do you know the name of the color?  Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Bagmedic said:


> Hobbsy, that is a beautiful color especially for spring/summer.  Do you know the name of the color?  Thank you!


Thank you! And yes, it's called Moss.


----------



## Bagmedic

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! And yes, it's called Moss.


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

lavenderjunkie said:


> There are several ways to double the strap on the Florentine satchel.  I've never done it but there are different videos on YT.


Thank you! I looked at a few different ways and trying one now! You ladies are the best!!


----------



## Caledonia

Looking at Florentine small coin case on Dooney.com in black or white. Any one have/seen these? I can't tell what the lining material is. Cotton, nylon, or plastic? Also, positives/negatives to each color? I'm aware of florentine scratching, white or black any worse?  I'm mainly drawn to the non metal nameplate and stitching detail on top. TIA.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Looking at Florentine small coin case on Dooney.com in black or white. Any one have/seen these? I can't tell what the lining material is. Cotton, nylon, or plastic? Also, positives/negatives to each color? I'm aware of florentine scratching, white or black any worse?  I'm mainly drawn to the non metal nameplate and stitching detail on top. TIA.


I'd vote for black.  I don't know what you planned use for a coin case it.... but if it's coins, bills, or keys.... all tend to be dirty.   And that dirt will end up on the outside leather, as well as the inside,  since you will handling the coin case and the things you put in it.
In my experience black Florentine leather is the most forgiving and shows the least scratching.  You don't have to baby black Florentine leather.
Another consideration.... color transfer onto a white Florentine leather coin case of other things in your handbag or the lining itself.


----------



## Caledonia

Thanks. The black does sound more logical. The white just looks so pretty in the pictures.  Still wondering about lining material. One YouTube review says leather and "textile" but it looks shiny like plastic. Surely not.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Thanks. The black does sound more logical. The white just looks so pretty in the pictures.  Still wondering about lining material. One YouTube review says leather and "textile" but it looks shiny like plastic. Surely not.



Yes,  white and bone Florentine leather are very sharp looking.  And if it's an item you plan to use only on special days, and plan to baby it,  then adding white or bone to your collection is lovely.   But for everyday use,  or in situations where you know the item will come in contact with things that may be dirty,  then it might be hard to enjoy your white or bone leather once it loses it's clean crisp appearance.

Most Dooney wallets or coin cases are lined with fabric.  Often it's coated cotton (usually red).  I don't have the Florentine coin case so I can't be sure.   More expensive items usually have partial leather interior trim,  but it generally matches the outside leather color.  It does on my small Florentine wallet.   The justification for the coated cotton lining on wallets and coin cases is that money is dirty and with a coated cotton you can clean the interior.
Some Dooney lovers are so concerned about getting the inside of their coin cases dirty that they carry their coins in a plastic bag,  inside the coin case,  so that the lining is kept clean.  But if the outside is a light color,  you still need to be careful about transfer of dirt or color.

I wonder what others have experienced with natural Florentine wallets or coin cases?


----------



## Caledonia

Ordered the black last night, will report back after I receive it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Ordered the black last night, will report back after I receive it.


Hope you love your new Flo coin case.  You can't go wrong with black Florentine leather.


----------



## Caledonia

Florentine Small Coin Case in Black/Black arrived today. It is allover black, including zipper tape, unlike ILoveDooney pictures which show red zipper tape. I'm now assuming that one is just Black. I have to say, I really did like that pop of color. Other than that, I love it. Inside of main compartment is shiny leather? Same lining of original kisslocks. Outer pockets have red fabric next to case, shiny outer side. Confused yet? Sorry.
Hope pictures help.


----------



## aerinha

Caledonia said:


> Florentine Small Coin Case in Black/Black arrived today. It is allover black, including zipper tape, unlike ILoveDooney pictures which show red zipper tape. I'm now assuming that one is just Black. I have to say, I really did like that pop of color. Other than that, I love it. Inside of main compartment is shiny leather? Same lining of original kisslocks. Outer pockets have red fabric next to case, shiny outer side. Confused yet? Sorry.
> Hope pictures help.
> 
> View attachment 3995072
> View attachment 3995073
> View attachment 3995074
> 
> View attachment 3995075



Cute!  How big is it?


----------



## Caledonia

I measured and would say the same as Dooney describes, 3.25" x 4.75". Big enough to use as a card case ( my intention).


----------



## aerinha

Caledonia said:


> I measured and would say the same as Dooney describes, 3.25" x 4.75". Big enough to use as a card case ( my intention).



Thanks.  Was trying to decide if it would hold my small digital camera that is the size of a credit card, but about a half inch thick front to back.


----------



## Caledonia

I have a camera, same size as credit card, but a little thicker, about 3/4". As you can see, close but no cigar. I think because the case is so flat & the camera has to be maneuvered under the zipper a little. However, I think my mom might have a slimmer camera. I'll check w/ her Monday.


----------



## aerinha

Caledonia said:


> I have a camera, same size as credit card, but a little thicker, about 3/4". As you can see, close but no cigar. I think because the case is so flat & the camera has to be maneuvered under the zipper a little. However, I think my mom might have a slimmer camera. I'll check w/ her Monday.
> View attachment 3996829
> View attachment 3996830
> View attachment 3996831
> View attachment 3996832


Thanks for checking.


----------



## Caledonia

aerinha said:


> Thanks for checking.


Wasn't able to find a smaller camera, sorry. My gut feeling is it wouldn't work, though.


----------



## aerinha

Caledonia said:


> Wasn't able to find a smaller camera, sorry. My gut feeling is it wouldn't work, though.


Thanks. Will pass on it then


----------



## southernbelle82

Joining with my toggle crossbody just got her in today [emoji177]


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle82 said:


> Joining with my toggle crossbody just got her in today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005087


I like that style. I have not seen it before.  BTW, had to laugh...what is that drying by the fireplace?


----------



## southernbelle82

southernbelle43 said:


> I like that style. I have not seen it before.  BTW, had to laugh...what is that drying by the fireplace?



They have this style on Dooney.com and qvc.com. So far I really like it, but I haven’t even had it 24 hours yet. Now, on to what’s drying by the fireplace........ I didn’t even catch that! That’s my underwear! [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## keishapie1973

southernbelle43 said:


> I like that style. I have not seen it before.  BTW, had to laugh...what is that drying by the fireplace?





southernbelle82 said:


> They have this style on Dooney.com and qvc.com. So far I really like it, but I haven’t even had it 24 hours yet. Now, on to what’s drying by the fireplace........ I didn’t even catch that! That’s my underwear! [emoji849][emoji23]



LOL!!!


----------



## aerinha

southernbelle82 said:


> They have this style on Dooney.com and qvc.com. So far I really like it, but I haven’t even had it 24 hours yet. Now, on to what’s drying by the fireplace........ I didn’t even catch that! That’s my underwear! [emoji849][emoji23]



Lol. I once took a pic of my hotel room and, a week after sharing it around the office and with friends in my photo album, realized the underwear I took off and tossed on my dash for a shower (7 Hour international flight - that shower was like a religious experience) were right there in plain sight.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Flo Toggle cross body comes in 2 sizes.  If anyone is ordering,  just check the dimensions to be sure you get the one you want.  I've gotten excited by a lower price in the past and found that it was a smaller size than I wanted.  They usually don't include the size info in the name.


----------



## aerinha

Color comparison Toscana ginger to Florentine chestnut. This chestnut is coppery but looks dark in this light for some reason.


----------



## aerinha

Anyone know what this white bar with numbers on the handle of my small domed Toscana is about?


----------



## Bagmedic

aerinha said:


> Anyone know what this white bar with numbers on the handle of my small domed Toscana is about?
> View attachment 4022298


Never saw those before!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Anyone know what this white bar with numbers on the handle of my small domed Toscana is about?
> View attachment 4022298


I've sometimes found that sticker on Dooney handbags.   Probably left over from the manufacturing process.  You can carefully remove it with your finger or use a gum eraser which is very gentle.


----------



## Vee1227

Just wanted to share my latest purchase. Got this small Navy Florentine 
at the outlet this past weekend for $176! It has more pebbling than I normally prefer, but I’m okay with it!! I love this color!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Vee1227 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest purchase. Got this small Navy Florentine
> at the outlet this past weekend for $176! It has more pebbling than I normally prefer, but I’m okay with it!! I love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068056


It's a classic and a treasure.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Vee1227

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's a classic and a treasure.  Enjoy your new handbag.



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bagmedic

I keep wanting a navy Flo bag but not sure what style.  One day....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vee1227 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest purchase. Got this small Navy Florentine
> at the outlet this past weekend for $176! It has more pebbling than I normally prefer, but I’m okay with it!! I love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068056



Oh wow, the small navy’s are at the outlet? It’s lovely!


----------



## Vee1227

Bagmedic said:


> I keep wanting a navy Flo bag but not sure what style.  One day....



Florentine leather looks so good in navy. I love it! Good luck deciding!! [emoji1360][emoji173]️


----------



## Vee1227

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh wow, the small navy’s are at the outlet? It’s lovely!



Yes they had quite a few when I was there! [emoji1360][emoji8]


----------



## BaileyW

I am officially obsessed with these satchels after getting this one pre-loved! We don’t have any Dooney & Bourke retail stores here so I have been out of the loop! May have to sell some of my LV bags so I can add more D&B especially in the Florentine leather


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4077711
> 
> I am officially obsessed with these satchels after getting this one pre-loved! We don’t have any Dooney & Bourke retail stores here so I have been out of the loop! May have to sell some of my LV bags so I can add more D&B especially in the Florentine leather


*Bailey: * the obsession with Dooney's Florentine leather handbags doesn't take long to take hold.   Enjoy your new handbag.   The leather and styling details make it a very special handbag.   Soon,  like the rest of us,  you will want to collect multiple colors.   Not that you need more than one,  but you will want them.  

Many of us shop Dooney and Bourke online or at the outlet stores.  (And many of the Dooney outlets will take phone orders).  It's hard with any new handbag line to buy without seeing the bag first.... so many things to consider... the leather,  the size, the styling details,  the handles/straps, etc. QVC Dooney shows are a good way to learn about the brand,  from the comfort of your own home.   And some of the YouTube videos are a great help also.   You can find great sales online,  just be sure you understand return policies.  Holiday weekends are prime sale opportunities.  And feel free to ask lots of questions on this forum,  the ladies are great and will give you what ever info and experience they have.   We can cheer you on or walk you back from the edge,  but we will always try to tell you what we know.... the good and the bad,  so you can make your own informed decision.   Welcome to the Dooney lovers.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Acquired a few new Florentines.   But THIS one!!!  .....Whew!
Grey Clayton.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Vee1227 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest purchase. Got this small Navy Florentine
> at the outlet this past weekend for $176! It has more pebbling than I normally prefer, but I’m okay with it!! I love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068056


She's beautiful! Enjoy her.


----------



## jessdiva

My Cameron crossbody satchel in charcoal.


----------



## Vee1227

BaguetteBlonde said:


> She's beautiful! Enjoy her.



Thank you!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## lavenderjunkie

jessdiva said:


> My Cameron crossbody satchel in charcoal.
> 
> View attachment 4111402


Enjoy your new treasure.  How dark is the charcoal color?


----------



## Quelbelle

Question for those who are very familiar with this leather:

I recently purchased a Hattie and the satchel.  I’ve read that with care and proper use, this leather ages well as is the case with any leather.  

Well, curiosity led me to Poshmark to see how some older Florentines are aging.  Most look horrible!  They either look 1. chapped and dry 2. lumpy, hard and dark in spots 3. saggy (not the sometimes covetable slouch)or just an awful combination.  I’m not referring to patina because really, bring that on.

Are these bags I’ve seen possibly just examples of lack of care? Do these bags actually age well? I take care of my things but please no to the above outcomes in spite of my efforts. Ugh. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Quelbelle said:


> Question for those who are very familiar with this leather:
> 
> I recently purchased a Hattie and the satchel.  I’ve read that with care and proper use, this leather ages well as is the case with any leather.
> 
> Well, curiosity led me to Poshmark to see how some older Florentines are aging.  Most look horrible!  They either look 1. chapped and dry 2. lumpy, hard and dark in spots 3. saggy (not the sometimes covetable slouch)or just an awful combination.  I’m not referring to patina because really, bring that on.
> 
> Are these bags I’ve seen possibly just examples of lack of care? Do these bags actually age well? I take care of my things but please no to the above outcomes in spite of my efforts. Ugh. Thanks in advance for your input.



All of my new-purchased Florentine I bought within the past year, so still in great shape. However, I have bought used Florentine bags from several seasons ago (but no more than 10 years ago as I believe the official Florentine line only started within the past 10 years?) as well as Dooneys from the late 90s or early 2000s done in some sort of Natural colored leather that acts and feels like what would later be branded as Florentine.

Out of all of those, only one has had anything untoward happen to it, and it was something (color changes to blue Florentine) i had through my research been been led to expect. I purchased a used bag in a dark teal-ish blue--I believe it may be called Ocean even though it is more teal/denim than the pebbled leather version of Ocean. All parts of the leather that were hidden or protected--the trimmings inside the bag, the insides of pockets--were the original vibrant blue, while the majority of the bag which had been exposed to light and air was a darker, muted, teal-tinged blue. But the bag still looks overall fine if you don't mind having a different color from the original one.

Just note that others online have talked about Blues fading in a far less attractive way than mine. There are YouTube videos about that. Maybe it was the blue dyes specifically.

I have also washed--yes, in the washing machine--beaten-up secondhand Florentine bags and the leather came out great looking (it was the lining that got shredded!)

Having said that, not all Florentine starts out as pretty as others even when new. Most people in this thread have probably seen their share of half-pebbled/half-smooth bags sold new, or bags sold new with weird patches of wrinkling which, yes, tend to seem drier. It's possible you are seeing bags which, even when new, had these inconsistencies in the skin.

Some people are very anti-putting conditioners or products on their Florentine because of the official Dooney disclaimers saying no creams or polishes are needed or advised.  That could also be a factor.


----------



## Quelbelle

DaffodilDuck said:


> All of my new-purchased Florentine I bought within the past year, so still in great shape. However, I have bought used Florentine bags from several seasons ago (but no more than 10 years ago as I believe the official Florentine line only started within the past 10 years?) as well as Dooneys from the late 90s or early 2000s done in some sort of Natural colored leather that acts and feels like what would later be branded as Florentine.
> 
> Out of all of those, only one has had anything untoward happen to it, and it was something (color changes to blue Florentine) i had through my research been been led to expect. I purchased a used bag in a dark teal-ish blue--I believe it may be called Ocean even though it is more teal/denim than the pebbled leather version of Ocean. All parts of the leather that were hidden or protected--the trimmings inside the bag, the insides of pockets--were the original vibrant blue, while the majority of the bag which had been exposed to light and air was a darker, muted, teal-tinged blue. But the bag still looks overall fine if you don't mind having a different color from the original one.
> 
> Just note that others online have talked about Blues fading in a far less attractive way than mine. There are YouTube videos about that. Maybe it was the blue dyes specifically.
> 
> I have also washed--yes, in the washing machine--beaten-up secondhand Florentine bags and the leather came out great looking (it was the lining that got shredded!)
> 
> Having said that, not all Florentine starts out as pretty as others even when new. Most people in this thread have probably seen their share of half-pebbled/half-smooth bags sold new, or bags sold new with weird patches of wrinkling which, yes, tend to seem drier. It's possible you are seeing bags which, even when new, had these inconsistencies in the skin.
> 
> Some people are very anti-putting conditioners or products on their Florentine because of the official Dooney disclaimers saying no creams or polishes are needed or advised.  That could also be a factor.


Hello there. Thanks for your detailed reply.  You made many good points that I never considered. I was trying to decide if a return might be in order  because of my disappointment in the appearance of older bags I’d seen.  My two bags in Florentine Vaccheta were received in beautiful condition. No pebbling, wrinkling or strange patches on either. 

That said, I can enjoy my bags and care for them probably and expect only good results.

Thanks again.


----------



## christinemliu

After admiring this satchel for so long, I then saw MamaBeech's YouTube video on the patina and read comments recommending ordering through the outlet... And now I get it. All the accolades this bag is given, and the hardy Florentine leather, I am on the bandwagon. Thanks for letting me share; I have joined the club with my Mini Satchel in Natural:


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Quelbelle said:


> Hello there. Thanks for your detailed reply.  You made many good points that I never considered. I was trying to decide if a return might be in order  because of my disappointment in the appearance of older bags I’d seen.  My two bags in Florentine Vaccheta were received in beautiful condition. No pebbling, wrinkling or strange patches on either.
> 
> That said, I can enjoy my bags and care for them probably and expect only good results.
> 
> Thanks again.



You're welcome! If it were me and I took delivery of great-looking Florentines, I'd keep them. Not every delivery of a Florentine bag results in a consistently beautiful leather and fully satisfied customer.

 If they were received in beautiful condition, and if you aren't afraid to use conditioners if the skin begins to appear dry, I see no reason save color fading on certain dye lots/colors (so far I only know about blues) and water/rain spotting for why your bags would go downhill. 

I figured you're aware that any type of unfinished/untreated leather can be susceptible to water marks. I have put Colourlock brand protectant cream on the vachetta/Natural  handles and straps of my nylon, pebbled and coated cotton bags. It cuts down on the number of water spots and makes them less dark/noticeable. But I don't want to treat my entire Florentine bags because I'm afraid their color (especially the Natural) and texture will change too much on a large surface area. So I only carry them when the forecast says 0% chance of rain and keep a plastic bag inside them to use as a raincoat for the bag if needed.

I really hope you enjoy your new prizes!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

christinemliu said:


> After admiring this satchel for so long, I then saw MamaBeech's YouTube video on the patina and read comments recommending ordering through the outlet... And now I get it. All the accolades this bag is given, and the hardy Florentine leather, I am on the bandwagon. Thanks for letting me share; I have joined the club with my Mini Satchel in Natural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130454


Enjoy your new Florentine satchel.   She's beautiful.


----------



## christinemliu

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Florentine satchel.   She's beautiful.


Thank you!!!


----------



## longtimechloefan

I thought i would show off my florentines 

Medium florentine satchel in natural...from 2010. It has held up beautifully and really deepened in color. Used it a lot. 
Florentine domed satchel in black. 
Cassidy hobo in ginger. 
Small florentine in chestnut. 
Barlow in bordeaux.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

longtimechloefan said:


> I thought i would show off my florentines
> 
> Medium florentine satchel in natural...from 2010. It has held up beautifully and really deepened in color. Used it a lot.
> Florentine domed satchel in black.
> Cassidy hobo in ginger.
> Small florentine in chestnut.
> Barlow in bordeaux.
> View attachment 4135936



Beautiful and well-kept collection!
You must have been among the first customers for Florentine. From what I can remember the Dooney representative saying in presentations on QVC, it couldn't have been much earlier than 2010 that the Florentine line was introduced as the next big thing.

Did you treat/use a water or stain protectant product on the Natural? Did you use it rain or shine? Any water spotting or adverse effects?
I never use my Natural Medium satchel because I don't want to alter its fabulous finish (i got a buttery and smooth one) with the water protectant I put on the vachetta trim of many Dooney bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

longtimechloefan said:


> I thought i would show off my florentines
> 
> Medium florentine satchel in natural...from 2010. It has held up beautifully and really deepened in color. Used it a lot.
> Florentine domed satchel in black.
> Cassidy hobo in ginger.
> Small florentine in chestnut.
> Barlow in bordeaux.
> View attachment 4135936



I love your Florentine collection!


----------



## longtimechloefan

DaffodilDuck said:


> Beautiful and well-kept collection!
> You must have been among the first customers for Florentine. From what I can remember the Dooney representative saying in presentations on QVC, it couldn't have been much earlier than 2010 that the Florentine line was introduced as the next big thing.
> 
> Did you treat/use a water or stain protectant product on the Natural? Did you use it rain or shine? Any water spotting or adverse effects?
> I never use my Natural Medium satchel because I don't want to alter its fabulous finish (i got a buttery and smooth one) with the water protectant I put on the vachetta trim of many Dooney bags.



I purchased the Medium Florentine Satchel in 2010 at a Von Maur. It was love at first sight!

All the other i purchased in 2016 and 2017 and 2018. I've never used anything on any of these bags, and i use them rain or shine. No spotting, etc.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

longtimechloefan said:


> I purchased the Medium Florentine Satchel in 2010 at a Von Maur. It was love at first sight!
> 
> All the other i purchased in 2016 and 2017 and 2018. I've never used anything on any of these bags, and i use them rain or shine. No spotting, etc.


Beautiful collection.  Glad you are enjoying your treasures.   Good to know they have held up without extra care products.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

longtimechloefan said:


> I purchased the Medium Florentine Satchel in 2010 at a Von Maur. It was love at first sight!
> 
> All the other i purchased in 2016 and 2017 and 2018. I've never used anything on any of these bags, and i use them rain or shine. No spotting, etc.



Thank you, I'm so pleased for you. Water has left its marks on the vachetta trim of several bags I have, so I have been overcautious with the full Florentines.
I have another question. Your username suggests you like the design house Chloe. As a whole I think that house has a somewhat different vibe/aesthetic than the traditionalist/Equestrian Dooney one. When you first got into Dooney did people you know think that was a noteworthy change in direction/addition to your style? 

Do you change the type of outfits you wear with your Dooney vs. with Chloe bags/ bags from similar houses?


----------



## cheidel

Florentine NFL New Orleans Saints Fleur de lis Bucket Bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

cheidel said:


> Florentine NFL New Orleans Saints Fleur de lis Bucket Bag!


I had this last year and returned it thinking it was too much of a novelty but I really do like the artistic value of it.  Is this new?  Last I checked I didn't see it on their website any longer.


----------



## cheidel

I bought it last year when they first appeared on Dooney website.


----------



## BadWolf10

Trying to decide..... I am in love with the cooper. I have it in 2 colors of PGL. So I purchased the Flo cooper in chestnut and bordeaux......both are beautiful.  But which to keep??? I want to keep both, is that silly??[emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying to decide..... I am in love with the cooper. I have it in 2 colors of PGL. So I purchased the Flo cooper in chestnut and bordeaux......both are beautiful.  But which to keep???


I’m jelly....I want one in Flo. Do you have pics?


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I’m jelly....I want one in Flo. Do you have pics?


I don't have pics, both are smooth and beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying to decide..... I am in love with the cooper. I have it in 2 colors of PGL. So I purchased the Flo cooper in chestnut and bordeaux......both are beautiful.  But which to keep??? I want to keep both, is that silly??[emoji4]


BW:  what's PGL?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  what's PGL?


I’m guessing Pebble Grain Leather.  
And I NEVER think it is silly to own the same bag in multiple colors...especially if it is a bag that fits your lifestyle.  BTW, Chestnut and Bordeaux are two of my favorite Flo colors.  Mmmmmm, and Navy.  The Cooper is so cute but just too big for me.  Maybe some day they will make a “Mini Cooper”  I hope you love your new bag...or bags!


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> I’m guessing Pebble Grain Leather.
> And I NEVER think it is silly to own the same bag in multiple colors...especially if it is a bag that fits your lifestyle.  BTW, Chestnut and Bordeaux are two of my favorite Flo colors.  Mmmmmm, and Navy.  The Cooper is so cute but just too big for me.  Maybe some day they will make a “Mini Cooper” [emoji3] I hope you love your new bag...or bags!


Lol yep, pebble grain leather. My fav leathers are pebble grain and Flo. A Mini Cooper would be adorable!!


----------



## Lilybarb

@BadWolf10  - I adore the Cooper so much I had to have (ahem) 2 pebble leathers - so NO it isn’t bad to want to keep both of those flor Coopers. It’s a bag you are most comfortable with that you want in every color. At some point I intend to add a flo Cooper. Can we see a pic? drool...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying to decide..... I am in love with the cooper. I have it in 2 colors of PGL. So I purchased the Flo cooper in chestnut and bordeaux......both are beautiful.  But which to keep??? I want to keep both, is that silly??[emoji4]



*BW:*  OK,  now that I've been educated that PGB means pebble grain leather ,  I can get back to your question.  What colors of PGB do you have the Cooper?   I would opt for the Flo version that was the most different..... if you have a natural or other brown/tan/warm shade then go for the Bordeaux.  

The Bordeaux would be my preference anyway,  unless you need a brown shade (like chestnut) to fill a handbag wardrobe gap.   I personally think Bordeaux is a much more interesting and prettier shade than chestnut, but I tend to favor cooler colors.   Some others have wardrobes of brown/tans'naturals and those are their go to colors.... and that's just fine.   

Whatever makes you the happiest and you think you will enjoy the most.   With a handbag wardrobe it's not just how often you will reach for the bag,  but how much pleasure you will get when you carry it and look at it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10  - I adore the Cooper so much I had to have (ahem) 2 pebble leathers - so NO it isn’t bad to want to keep both of those flor Coopers. It’s a bag you are most comfortable with that you want in every color. At some point I intend to add a flo Cooper. Can we see a pic? drool...


I think I am going to keep both I will try to post a pic in a bit..... I love the chestnut, it's my go to Flo color but the Bordeaux is just stunning. And I truly  love this cooper style. I could have 10 and want more, lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  OK,  now that I've been educated that PGB means pebble grain leather ,  I can get back to your question.  What colors of PGB do you have the Cooper?   I would opt for the Flo version that was the most different..... if you have a natural or other brown/tan/warm shade then go for the Bordeaux.
> 
> The Bordeaux would be my preference anyway,  unless you need a brown shade (like chestnut) to fill a handbag wardrobe gap.   I personally think Bordeaux is a much more interesting and prettier shade than chestnut, but I tend to favor cooler colors.   Some others have wardrobes of brown/tans'naturals and those are their go to colors.... and that's just fine.
> 
> Whatever makes you the happiest and you think you will enjoy the most.   With a handbag wardrobe it's not just how often you will reach for the bag,  but how much pleasure you will get when you carry it and look at it.


I have the cooper in pebble grain in stone (a cool light gray, perfect for spring, summer) and caramel (perfect all year). Chestnut is my all time fav flo color. But this bordeaux is stunning. So..... I think I'm gonna keep both, hehe [emoji7]  . Now to try to resist buying the steel blue and charcoal,  because I have been drooling over them as well. Maybe they will end up on my Christmas list [emoji319]


----------



## Lilybarb

@BadWolf10 - yes yes & yes!
The Cooper in that steel blue is a real temptation isn’t it! Of course almost any Florentine bag in that particular color calls my name.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10 - yes yes & yes!
> The Cooper in that steel blue is a real temptation isn’t it! Of course almost any Florentine bag in that particular color calls my name.


I don't usually go for bluish bags, but it is the perfect balance of blue and gray. So beautiful!!


----------



## BadWolf10

First picture is with flash, second is without. I am definitely keeping both [emoji173] I moved into bordeaux today.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> First picture is with flash, second is without. I am definitely keeping both [emoji173] I moved into bordeaux today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238679
> View attachment 4238680


Wow, they are both stunning! Thanks for taking the pictures .


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> First picture is with flash, second is without. I am definitely keeping both [emoji173] I moved into bordeaux today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238679
> View attachment 4238680


Wow!  You got nice ones.  It looks like the leather texture is even and has beautiful highs and lows that only Florentine can deliver.  I think I can smell that gorgeous leather through my screen.  Congratulations!  I hope you have many wonderful years together!


----------



## Lilybarb

@BadWolf10 - ooooh Yes - I would have to keep both too! Gorgeous bags! Superb choices .
Coopers are just great bags!!
Hey BadWolf, do you use a bag organizer? I use one in my PL Coopers, but not particularly fond of it & have not found the perfect one for them yet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> First picture is with flash, second is without. I am definitely keeping both [emoji173] I moved into bordeaux today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238679
> View attachment 4238680


Enjoy your new Dooney treasures.   They are beautiful.


----------



## BadWolf10

I had a panic moment today.... I was out shopping and got caught in the rain with Bordeaux Cooper. She had a ton of rain drop spots. But when she dried, she still looked great. Whew!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I had a panic moment today.... I was out shopping and got caught in the rain with Bordeaux Cooper. She had a ton of rain drop spots. But when she dried, she still looked great. Whew!


HI BW!
That's great news! I've had that panic moment before and it's like your bag can't dry fast enough!


----------



## Lilybarb

Man oh man it’s hard NOT to take advantage of the Florentine sale! I am trying to hold out & get a steel blue Cameron satchel when it’s financially comfortable. It’s so difficult sometimes to wait for THE one you want over all others (esp. when there’s a sale). Please help me ya’ll.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Man oh man it’s hard NOT to take advantage of the Florentine sale! I am trying to hold out & get a steel blue Cameron satchel when it’s financially comfortable. It’s so difficult sometimes to wait for THE one you want over all others (esp. when there’s a sale). Please help me ya’ll.


Sorry, I can't help you Lilybarb . I ordered ginger and a red barlow. This is the time of year when I break my bag ban and oh my, I really broke it (last month and this month). I need this sale to be over because I'm so close to ordering the brown t'moro or black barlow ( I really want the natural but can't justify another natural bag). 11:59 can't come soon enough!


----------



## Lilybarb

@Bestbagyet - you poor baby! Yes I would say the ban is officially broken. Hang tough! Tic, tic, tic...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Florentine Barlow and medium satchel are beautiful handbags.   Enjoy all your purchases.   For me,  they are too heavy,  so I'm 'safe', at least until the next sale tempts me.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Help needed! Well, one of my florentine zip barlows arrived today and I am a bit disappointed. I absolutely love the florentine ginger, but as you can see this barlow has many textures. Unfortunately Dooney.com is sold out of ginger barlows, so do you think this one is worth keeping? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Disregard my post. After looking at the pictures posted, I have immediately decided to send her back.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Bestbagyet said:


> Disregard my post. After looking at the pictures posted, I have immediately decided to send her back.



I'm sorry you're disappointed in this Barlow. I was about to weigh in as you requested to let you know I'd keep it. I've only ever found one consistent--and satiny-smooth, to boot--Florentine in my brief time collecting Florentine (that was a Medium Satchel i picked out at the Outlet store). Every other regular (non-Toscana) Flo I've received in the mail and all of those have had mixed textures, some to a lesser degree than others.

As a result, I consider Florentine to be a different type of pebble/texture, one that is often or even presumptively mixed.

To me, the chances of receiving a uniform Flo are low enough that I usually keep and feel satisfied with whatever I receive.

But of course you should send it back if it will bother you to look at your bag! I hope you find one with a consistent texture you love.


----------



## Bestbagyet

DaffodilDuck said:


> I'm sorry you're disappointed in this Barlow. I was about to weigh in as you requested to let you know I'd keep it. I've only ever found one consistent--and satiny-smooth, to boot--Florentine in my brief time collecting Florentine (that was a Medium Satchel i picked out at the Outlet store). Every other regular (non-Toscana) Flo I've received in the mail and all of those have had mixed textures, some to a lesser degree than others.
> 
> As a result, I consider Florentine to be a different type of pebble/texture, one that is often or even presumptively mixed.
> 
> To me, the chances of receiving a uniform Flo are low enough that I usually keep and feel satisfied with whatever I receive.
> 
> But of course you should send it back if it will bother you to look at your bag! I hope you find one with a consistent texture you love.


Thank you DaffodilDuck, you have given me something to think about. I compared this one to an elephant barlow I purchased 2 years ago, and that one has inconsistencies in the texture as well. The difference is the elephant barlow is broken-in, therefore, overtime the texture seems more consistent. So, I'll keep Ms. Ginger Grant around for a few days before I make a decision about throwing her off or letting her stay on Gilligan's Island . Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Bestbagyet said:


> Thank you DaffodilDuck, you have given me something to think about. I compared this one to an elephant barlow I purchased 2 years ago, and that one has inconsistencies in the texture as well. The difference is the elephant barlow is broken-in, therefore, overtime the texture seems more consistent. So, I'll keep Ms. Ginger Grant around for a few days before I make a decision about throwing her off or letting her stay on Gilligan's Island . Thanks again for your insight!



LOL, Gilligan's Island! I'm glad if I helped you look at your bag with more favorable eyes. But please do feel free not to "settle." It's funny how we can each teach ourselves to like or tolerate some things but not others! 
Honestly, I've taught myself to tolerate a lot of design elements in Dooneys because I just haven't found the same excellent quality and durability in any other comparably priced  brand. But even I will eventually meet with a Dooney dealbreaker, I'm sure. 

Florentine, to me, really is different in feel from Dooney's regular Pebbled and All Weather Leather, so I feel it has earned its keep even when most of the Flo bags I've bought have been inconsistently pebbled here and there.  Probably the only things that would bother me might be *severe wrinkling* (different from pebbling, which is fine by me) or a really noticeable large *shape* of a patch of pebbling--like a big circle or heart casting its conspicuous shadow. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Bestbagyet

DaffodilDuck said:


> LOL, Gilligan's Island! I'm glad if I helped you look at your bag with more favorable eyes. But please do feel free not to "settle." It's funny how we can each teach ourselves to like or tolerate some things but not others!
> Honestly, I've taught myself to tolerate a lot of design elements in Dooneys because I just haven't found the same excellent quality and durability in any other comparably priced  brand. But even I will eventually meet with a Dooney dealbreaker, I'm sure.
> 
> Florentine, to me, really is different in feel from Dooney's regular Pebbled and All Weather Leather, so I feel it has earned its keep even when most of the Flo bags I've bought have been inconsistently pebbled here and there.  Probably the only things that would bother me might be *severe wrinkling* (different from pebbling, which is fine by me) or a really noticeable large *shape* of a patch of pebbling--like a big circle or heart casting its conspicuous shadow.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


Will do and thank you so much!


----------



## MrsKC

I think your ba


Bestbagyet said:


> Help needed! Well, one of my florentine zip barlows arrived today and I am a bit disappointed. I absolutely love the florentine ginger, but as you can see this barlow has many textures. Unfortunately Dooney.com is sold out of ginger barlows, so do you think this one is worth keeping? Thanks for your input.
> View attachment 4245955
> View attachment 4245956


I think your bag is beautiful but you are the one who has to love her.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> I think your ba
> 
> I think your bag is beautiful but you are the one who has to love her.


Thank you, MrsKC. Right now Ginger Grant is still on the island with her other florentine sisters. I won't make a decision about her future for another couple of days.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet:  you need to be happy with your handbag.   In my experience,  when I first get a new handbag and inspect it,  I notice every little thing and am disappointed and afraid that the minor 'defects' or inconsistencies in texture will bother me when I use the bag and look at it over time.   But.... once I start using the bag,  I usually can't even find most of the 'defects' I saw on first inspection.  
Give it a few days and decide.  You could pack it up and put it in another room and see if you are happier to have it gone (temporarily) or if you really want to rip open the package and keep the bag.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bestbagyet:  you need to be happy with your handbag.   In my experience,  when I first get a new handbag and inspect it,  I notice every little thing and am disappointed and afraid that the minor 'defects' or inconsistencies in texture will bother me when I use the bag and look at it over time.   But.... once I start using the bag,  I usually can't even find most of the 'defects' I saw on first inspection.
> Give it a few days and decide.  You could pack it up and put it in another room and see if you are happier to have it gone (temporarily) or if you really want to rip open the package and keep the bag.


Thank you lavenderjunkie! I'll definitely give it a few days . I'll keep you posted!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

The Florentine bug has bit me hard!  I have stalked all the second-hand websites for months and have gotten these 3 beauties!  I actually like that someone else broke them in and put a few dents and scratches on them so I don't have to baby them.  I am officially in love with florentine leather and know that these 3 will be with me for years and years to come!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Debbiesdaughter, congratulations! That must have been some serious stalking to get your hands on a highly sought-after retired color in Florentine like that fuschia/Violet!


----------



## swags

DaffodilDuck said:


> Debbiesdaughter, congratulations! That must have been some serious stalking to get your hands on a highly sought-after retired color in Florentine like that fuschia/Violet!


----------



## swags

debbiesdaughter said:


> The Florentine bug has bit me hard!  I have stalked all the second-hand websites for months and have gotten these 3 beauties!  I actually like that someone else broke them in and put a few dents and scratches on them so I don't have to baby them.  I am officially in love with florentine leather and know that these 3 will be with me for years and years to come!


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Bestbagyet

debbiesdaughter said:


> The Florentine bug has bit me hard!  I have stalked all the second-hand websites for months and have gotten these 3 beauties!  I actually like that someone else broke them in and put a few dents and scratches on them so I don't have to baby them.  I am officially in love with florentine leather and know that these 3 will be with me for years and years to come!


debbiesdaughter, I absolutely understand your . The smell and feel of florentine is intoxicating !  Beautiful bags and congratulations on finding your new loves!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

DaffodilDuck said:


> Debbiesdaughter, congratulations! That must have been some serious stalking to get your hands on a highly sought-after retired color in Florentine like that fuschia/Violet!



Wow I had no idea!!  I need to do some Florentine history research, I assumed my bag was the raspberry color??!  See this is why I love this forum!!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Bestbagyet said:


> debbiesdaughter, I absolutely understand your . The smell and feel of florentine is intoxicating !  Beautiful bags and congratulations on finding your new loves!


Thank you!!  I have a feeling next year these will have brothers and sisters!!  LOL!


----------



## BadWolf10

Bestbagyet said:


> Help needed! Well, one of my florentine zip barlows arrived today and I am a bit disappointed. I absolutely love the florentine ginger, but as you can see this barlow has many textures. Unfortunately Dooney.com is sold out of ginger barlows, so do you think this one is worth keeping? Thanks for your input.
> View attachment 4245955
> View attachment 4245956


I agree with the other ladies..... I think she is beautiful but I too would probably be bothered by the texture. I have purchased many flo bags only to send them back because of texture. Pebble grain is one of my fav leathers so I dont know why it can bother me so much lol. Thinking on it for a few days is a great idea.


----------



## Lilybarb

@bes


Bestbagyet said:


> Help needed! Well, one of my florentine zip barlows arrived today and I am a bit disappointed. I absolutely love the florentine ginger, but as you can see this barlow has many textures. Unfortunately Dooney.com is sold out of ginger barlows, so do you think this one is worth keeping? Thanks for your input.
> View attachment 4245955
> View attachment 4245956


Hey @Bestbagyet - congrats on your new bag. I agree with the others - if it bothers You send it back. I have a grey flo toscana that arrived gorgeous except one wrinkled spot to the right of the front pocket. I tried stuffing in a way I hoped would lessen the wrinkle. It did not, & I ended up letting the return window lapse, & now I wish I had just sent it back. Question - where did you purchase your bag from if you don’t mind my asking? I know you sd dooney.com is sold out, but is that where you ordered that one from?


----------



## DaffodilDuck

debbiesdaughter said:


> Wow I had no idea!!  I need to do some Florentine history research, I assumed my bag was the raspberry color??!  See this is why I love this forum!!



It could be Violet (which was always more pink) or Raspberry or even a third option (device screens and lighting makes a difference) but whichever one, all the non-standard Florentine colors are highly sought after now, as well as rare to pop up in secondary market listings. 

I'm not sure exactly when Dooney.com stopped selling the Raspberry, Strawberry, Lavender, Turquoise, etc in Florentine.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @bes
> 
> Hey @Bestbagyet - congrats on your new bag. I agree with the others - if it bothers You send it back. I have a grey flo toscana that arrived gorgeous except one wrinkled spot to the right of the front pocket. I tried stuffing in a way I hoped would lessen the wrinkle. It did not, & I ended up letting the return window lapse, & now I wish I had just sent it back. Question - where did you purchase your bag from if you don’t mind my asking? I know you sd dooney.com is sold out, but is that where you ordered that one from?


Hi Lilybarb! Yes, I purchased it from Dooney.com when the florentine barlows were 229.00, and received it yesterday. I have a florentine bristol in ginger, which is evenly textured, smooth all over, and that bag makes me feel good when I'm carrying it.  The one good thing about the more pebbled florentine is it does not scratch or mark easily. I still don't know what I will do with her, but I did create a return label yesterday.


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> I agree with the other ladies..... I think she is beautiful but I too would probably be bothered by the texture. I have purchased many flo bags only to send them back because of texture. Pebble grain is one of my fav leathers so I dont know why it can bother me so much lol. Thinking on it for a few days is a great idea.





BadWolf10 said:


> I agree with the other ladies..... I think she is beautiful but I too would probably be bothered by the texture. I have purchased many flo bags only to send them back because of texture. Pebble grain is one of my fav leathers so I dont know why it can bother me so much lol. Thinking on it for a few days is a great idea.


Hi BadWolf10! Her color is amazing, but due to the texture she feels mushy. I have a small florentine violet satchel that feels similar and has the same texture. I don't carry that bag much because I don't care for the "mushy" feel, however I do carry it whenever I want a pop of color. Oh well, I'll sleep on it another night, then make a decision. Thank you!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

DaffodilDuck said:


> It could be Violet (which was always more pink) or Raspberry or even a third option (device screens and lighting makes a difference) but whichever one, all the non-standard Florentine colors are highly sought after now, as well as rare to pop up in secondary market listings.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly when Dooney.com stopped selling the Raspberry, Strawberry, Lavender, Turquoise, etc in Florentine.



Thanks for the information!  After some google image searching I believe mine to be fuschia!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lady in Red arrived today. She is the second florentine barlow I ordered during the 229.00 sale at Dooney.com. I had already packed up the ginger barlow for her return trip to dooney prior to LiR's arrival. After receiving this lady, I fell immediately in love, helping me realize that I prefer the smooth florentine leather.  Well here she is...


----------



## Lilybarb

@Bestbagyet - ooohahhh! The second Barlow almost makes up for the first!  Show it off proudly!
RE: The first Barlow, it’s is so highly unusual to get a crinkled anything from Dooney.com, but I guess it’s just the luck of the draw sometimes. I got my crinkled Toscana from ILD so I wasn’t exactly shocked. But those hardworking warehouse folks just pull boxes & sometimes there’s a bag in it we’re not totally thrilled with, and then there’s ones like your stunning second bag. 
Have a good afternoon admiring!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet - ooohahhh! The second Barlow almost makes up for the first!  Show it off proudly!
> RE: The first Barlow, it’s is so highly unusual to get a crinkled anything from Dooney.com, but I guess it’s just the luck of the draw sometimes. I got my crinkled Toscana from ILD so I wasn’t exactly shocked. But those hardworking warehouse folks just pull boxes & sometimes there’s a bag in it we’re not totally thrilled with, and then there’s ones like your stunning second bag.
> Have a good afternoon admiring!


Thank you Lilybarb! Yes, the red will absolutely make up for it! I think she'll go to church with me Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Lady in Red arrived today. She is the second florentine barlow I ordered during the 229.00 sale at Dooney.com. I had already packed up the ginger barlow for her return trip to dooney prior to LiR's arrival. After receiving this lady, I fell immediately in love, helping me realize that I prefer the smooth florentine leather.  Well here she is...
> View attachment 4246615
> View attachment 4246616


She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> The Florentine bug has bit me hard!  I have stalked all the second-hand websites for months and have gotten these 3 beauties!  I actually like that someone else broke them in and put a few dents and scratches on them so I don't have to baby them.  I am officially in love with florentine leather and know that these 3 will be with me for years and years to come!


Congratulations,  enjoy your new handbags.  You made some lovely choices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Lady in Red arrived today. She is the second florentine barlow I ordered during the 229.00 sale at Dooney.com. I had already packed up the ginger barlow for her return trip to dooney prior to LiR's arrival. After receiving this lady, I fell immediately in love, helping me realize that I prefer the smooth florentine leather.  Well here she is...
> View attachment 4246615
> View attachment 4246616


Red Florentine is beautiful.   Enjoy your new handbag.  I'm sure it will make you smile when ever you reach for it.


----------



## SilverFilly

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, I apologize if it isn't.  I just pulled my black florentine satchel out of its dust bag and it has these areas of white all over.  It's not dust as it doesn't wipe off and I checked and none of my other bags (all stored in dust bags as well) have this.  I'm not sure what it is?  Should I attempt to treat the bag with a leather conditioner/product?  I've attached 2 photos, it may be hard to see the areas of white with the glare.  Thank you for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Red Florentine is beautiful.   Enjoy your new handbag.  I'm sure it will make you smile when ever you reach for it.


Thank you lavenderjunkie and yes she will!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

SilverFilly said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, I apologize if it isn't.  I just pulled my black florentine satchel out of its dust bag and it has these areas of white all over.  It's not dust as it doesn't wipe off and I checked and none of my other bags (all stored in dust bags as well) have this.  I'm not sure what it is?  Should I attempt to treat the bag with a leather conditioner/product?  I've attached 2 photos, it may be hard to see the areas of white with the glare.  Thank you for any suggestions you may have.



Hi there! This sounds exactly like a problem raised in a few old threads here. I believe the owners of bags with similar problems came the conclusion, through research, that this is the fats in the leather coming to the surface. It is sometimes called "spue" (others spell it "spew").
I'm not sure there is a cure for this. If you search this Dooney forum for the word Spue (try spew too just in case), you will find the threads talking about it.


----------



## aerinha

SilverFilly said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, I apologize if it isn't.  I just pulled my black florentine satchel out of its dust bag and it has these areas of white all over.  It's not dust as it doesn't wipe off and I checked and none of my other bags (all stored in dust bags as well) have this.  I'm not sure what it is?  Should I attempt to treat the bag with a leather conditioner/product?  I've attached 2 photos, it may be hard to see the areas of white with the glare.  Thank you for any suggestions you may have.





DaffodilDuck said:


> Hi there! This sounds exactly like a problem raised in a few old threads here. I believe the owners of bags with similar problems came the conclusion, through research, that this is the fats in the leather coming to the surface. It is sometimes called "spue" (others spell it "spew").
> I'm not sure there is a cure for this. If you search this Dooney forum for the word Spue (try spew too just in case), you will find the threads talking about it.



Yep, it’s spew, it happened to me and I tossed a perfectlyngood white pillowcase before I knew the real deal.  It happens as a fault in the tanning process.  I cleaned it off with Lexol wipes and it didn’t immediately come back, but the bag itself wasn’t a winner for me so I moved it on, no clue if it stayed spew free down the road.  I think my thread was called pillowcase attacks florentine leather if you want to look it up.


----------



## SilverFilly

DaffodilDuck said:


> Hi there! This sounds exactly like a problem raised in a few old threads here. I believe the owners of bags with similar problems came the conclusion, through research, that this is the fats in the leather coming to the surface. It is sometimes called "spue" (others spell it "spew").
> I'm not sure there is a cure for this. If you search this Dooney forum for the word Spue (try spew too just in case), you will find the threads talking about it.





aerinha said:


> Yep, it’s spew, it happened to me and I tossed a perfectlyngood white pillowcase before I knew the real deal.  It happens as a fault in the tanning process.  I cleaned it off with Lexol wipes and it didn’t immediately come back, but the bag itself wasn’t a winner for me so I moved it on, no clue if it stayed spew free down the road.  I think my thread was called pillowcase attacks florentine leather if you want to look it up.



Thank you DaffodilDuck and aerinha for replying.  I will search for that thread.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

My first florentine. I haven't used it yet since it's a lot bigger than I originally thought and I'm like 5'4".


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> My first florentine. I haven't used it yet since it's a lot bigger than I originally thought and I'm like 5'4".[/QUOTE
> Joopy-Snoopy, she is beautiful . Is she bone?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> My first florentine. I haven't used it yet since it's a lot bigger than I originally thought and I'm like 5'4".


She's beautiful enjoy.  While I think the small Florentine satchel is a good size,  there is nothing wrong with the medium Flo satchel.  And as long as it's not too heavy for you,  it will be a stunning accessory.  When a handbag is a little larger it can make a powerful fashion statement.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Bestbagyet Yes, she is bone.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> She's beautiful enjoy.  While I think the small Florentine satchel is a good size,  there is nothing wrong with the medium Flo satchel.  And as long as it's not too heavy for you,  it will be a stunning accessory.  When a handbag is a little larger it can make a powerful fashion statement.



The weight is not too bad. I think the size of the bag might dwarf me tho.


----------



## aerinha

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> My first florentine. I haven't used it yet since it's a lot bigger than I originally thought and I'm like 5'4".



Sooo pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> The weight is not too bad. I think the size of the bag might dwarf me tho.


It's all a matter of attitude.... carry it like you are the boss!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's all a matter of attitude.... carry it like you are the boss!


YESSSS!  I am 5’2” and have the medium Flo in ginger.  She is awesome!  A bag that gorgeous needs to be seen.  Sometimes I just love to carry a ‘wow’ piece.  It’s exciting.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> My first florentine. I haven't used it yet since it's a lot bigger than I originally thought and I'm like 5'4".



That version of Bone is very attractive. I like clear and bright colors and I like the clearness and vividness of this cream-ish color. My only concern with light colors in bags made of any material--nylon--is color transfer  

I never worry about how a bag looks on me. I wear crossbodies that look tiny on my frame and don't care. To me, my bags are objects for my own viewing and/or carrying pleasure. I think of jewelry the same way (that's why I spend more on bracelets and rings than on earrings--I can look upon the former more often during my day!).

Perhaps this is a more modern approach to personal style. Obviously, through much of history, jewelry especially was primarily a display of wealth to others. 

If you love looking at the bag on your shelf, you will enjoy looking at it all day as you carry it around. You will be oblivious to whatever the people around you might be thinking (NOTE: They will probably be thinking, "Wow, that large bag is made of entirely of what appears to be a high quality leather, and it's in a French vanilla color to boot--how decadent!")


----------



## Lilybarb

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Bestbagyet Yes, she is bone.


And beautiful bone! enjoy


----------



## BadWolf10

Bestbagyet said:


> Lady in Red arrived today. She is the second florentine barlow I ordered during the 229.00 sale at Dooney.com. I had already packed up the ginger barlow for her return trip to dooney prior to LiR's arrival. After receiving this lady, I fell immediately in love, helping me realize that I prefer the smooth florentine leather.  Well here she is...[emoji813]
> View attachment 4246615
> View attachment 4246616


She is stunning!!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Well I said I was going to shop my own closet...but then I saw a pic of the florentine med satchel in steel blue...,and there went my resolve right out the window. It’s not here yet, & I’m already thinking about the all weather satchel. The sales are picking up, & I’m afraid to place an order on anything else lest it go on sale soon. 
Do y’all think Dooney.com will have a sale on all weather leather too?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Well I said I was going to shop my own closet...but then I saw a pic of the florentine med satchel in steel blue...,and there went my resolve right out the window. It’s not here yet, & I’m already thinking about the all weather satchel. The sales are picking up, & I’m afraid to place an order on anything else lest it go on sale soon.
> Do y’all think Dooney.com will have a sale on all weather leather too?


Hi Lilybarb. I can hardly wait to see your steel blue flo satchel. Did you buy it while on sale last week for 229.00? I really regret not buying when on sale. Last week the florentine, City leather, pebble grain, and raleigh med satchels were all on sale.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Lilybarb said:


> Well I said I was going to shop my own closet...but then I saw a pic of the florentine med satchel in steel blue...,and there went my resolve right out the window. It’s not here yet, & I’m already thinking about the all weather satchel. The sales are picking up, & I’m afraid to place an order on anything else lest it go on sale soon.
> Do y’all think Dooney.com will have a sale on all weather leather too?


Steel blue looks so great on the D&B website. I can't wait to see yours because as many of us know, color on the D&B website can be deceiving. Please show us yours when you get yours. Can't wait!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Lilybarb said:


> Well I said I was going to shop my own closet...but then I saw a pic of the florentine med satchel in steel blue...,and there went my resolve right out the window. It’s not here yet, & I’m already thinking about the all weather satchel. The sales are picking up, & I’m afraid to place an order on anything else lest it go on sale soon.
> Do y’all think Dooney.com will have a sale on all weather leather too?



Hi Lilybarb, I'm glad you got the satchel your heart has been desiring.

I was on Dooney.com the day in summer they debuted the Steel Blue color (for Pre-order only on every style). For a  cool-toned favorer like me it was certainly my favorite Florentine color ever.

However, my paranoia prevailed. I obsessively baby my two medium-toned (Natural and Red) Florentines, shielding them from water marks especially, and rarely use them as a result. After those two, I resolved to buy only dark colors when expanding my Flo collection.

I had multiple opportunities to buy the Steel Blue on sale but ultimately did the practical thing and bought another dark color.

I just walked in the rain with one of my dark Flo bags and felt so pleased to be able to use it without worry.

Water marks are my nemesis! 

As for All Weather Leather, for the past 6 months I've been watching the sales on Dooney.com for multiple Dooney.com exclusive collections including AWL2. so far I have seen no sales specific to the Exclusive collections. I've used the general 15% and 20% off coupon codes but that's not the same thing as sales with specific bags on sale from Exclusive collections. Let's hope the 12 Days saves us!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi Lilybarb. I can hardly wait to see your steel blue flo satchel. Did you buy it while on sale last week for 229.00? I really regret not buying when on sale. Last week the florentine, City leather, pebble grain, and raleigh med satchels were all on sale.


I snatched the med satchel while on sale on Dooney.com - I think it was a one day sale. Price was 249, 266 after tax & ship. I believe the 229. sale price was an ILD sale - no steel blue Florentine on ILD....yet. 
 I have a couple of small satchels in that style, but the steel blue will be the only med. and probably the only one since that size is so heavy. It’s the shade of blue that made it irresistible! I had originally planned on a Cameron satchel in that color but after watching several Cameron videos I think it may be just too small - similar to the zip zip. 
Last time I looked the ILD still have some satchels on sale, limited colors tho. The raleigh you mentioned is/was on sale in some pretty colors but I’m not familiar with the raleigh satchel, are you?
Btw, reposting an alert I put in the Sales thread - Dooney.com now posting the weights of the bags. Yay finally!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> I snatched the med satchel while on sale on Dooney.com - I think it was a one day sale. Price was 249, 266 after tax & ship. I believe the 229. sale price was an ILD sale - no steel blue Florentine on ILD....yet.
> I have a couple of small satchels in that style, but the steel blue will be the only med. and probably the only one since that size is so heavy. It’s the shade of blue that made it irresistible! I had originally planned on a Cameron satchel in that color but after watching several Cameron videos I think it may be just too small - similar to the zip zip.
> Last time I looked the ILD still have some satchels on sale, limited colors tho. The raleigh you mentioned is/was on sale in some pretty colors but I’m not familiar with the raleigh satchel, are you?
> Btw, reposting an alert I put in the Sales thread - Dooney.com now posting the weights of the bags. Yay finally!!


Lilybarb, I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the steel blue! I bought several florentine bags last week from Dooney.com (this was a one day sale), which is when I noticed the blue steel on sale for 229.00. I decided to sleep on it, and of course the next day it was back to the normal 398.00. I waited a couple days and that is when I noticed the 2nd 229.00 sale, but of course the blue steel was not included in that sale. I'm keeping an eye on Dooney.com because they are changing their sales constantly!
I've seen a video about the raleigh satchel, but have yet to see one IRL, so I'm hesitant about making that purchase. I prefer a structured bag which is why I prefer florentine. 
I purchased two medium florentine satchels this week (something I vowed not to do because I have a medium toledo satchel that get's limited carrying time). I bought a red med florentine satchel from dooney. com (2nd red bag purchased within 2 weeks; my new neutral) and an elephant med flo satchel from the outlet. They are both beautiful! I'll probably carry them when I don't have much walking to do.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Today's purchases from Dooney Outlet _buy more save more sale.... _Meet Miss Chestnut and Lady in Red2. _

_


----------



## Lilybarb

The new soft bone dustbags ordered off amazon came today, so I took a pic of one my favorites before covering it back up again. 
Taken with flash. My bedroom has the soft white bulbs, not the new & improved type (whatever they’re called), so everything photographs a little more warm than it is.


----------



## Lilybarb

Took this one out of the bag just to look at for a minute, but I think this one will be carried tomorrow.


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

This is my first Dooney and I'm so in love. It's a small Poppy.


----------



## Lilybarb

Linnea McCrary said:


> This is my first Dooney and I'm so in love. It's a small Poppy.



Congrats! Beautiful color!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Linnea McCrary said:


> This is my first Dooney and I'm so in love. It's a small Poppy.



What a great first Dooney! She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Took this one out of the bag just to look at for a minute, but I think this one will be carried tomorrow.


That color!!! I know you'll love carrying her!


----------



## Lilybarb

The steel blue med flo arrived. This bag better feel special as I am not one to take a bag outside just for a pic. 
Unfortunately the sun was already on the down side.


----------



## Lilybarb

Now judgement... the steel blue has more grey than Dooney’s pic...also just a drop of lavender mixed in. In my eyes, it is Gorgeous! The leather is smooth as a baby’s behind.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> The steel blue med flo arrived. This bag better feel special as I am not one to take a bag outside just for a pic.
> Unfortunately the sun was already on the down side.





Lilybarb said:


> Now judgement... the steel blue has more grey than Dooney’s pic...also just a drop of lavender mixed in. In my eyes, it is Gorgeous! The leather is smooth as a baby’s behind.



Beautiful! Sounds like she's a keeper! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Now judgement... the steel blue has more grey than Dooney’s pic...also just a drop of lavender mixed in. In my eyes, it is Gorgeous! The leather is smooth as a baby’s behind.


Just beautiful.  Enjoy your new handbag.
I got my Steel Blue Flo Wallet today.  Can't wait to see the color in natural light.  Tonight it looks  like a nice grey color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bestbagyet said:


> Today's purchases from Dooney Outlet _buy more save more sale.... _Meet Miss Chestnut and Lady in Red2. _
> View attachment 4254854
> _


Whats the price


----------



## Bestbagyet

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats the price


Hi Crazyforcoach09. I purchased the 2 bags last week during the buy more save more. I got both bags for 412.00, including tax. Original price is 428.00 per bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi Crazyforcoach09. I purchased the 2 bags last week during the buy more save more. I got both bags for 412.00, including tax. Original price is 428.00 per bag.


Boooooom. Great price. Will call my two stores tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Took this one out of the bag just to look at for a minute, but I think this one will be carried tomorrow.


Lilybarb, Beautiful bag!! I really like the looks of the toscana leather hobo, however I am hesitant about purchasing one. How does she carry?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Now judgement... the steel blue has more grey than Dooney’s pic...also just a drop of lavender mixed in. In my eyes, it is Gorgeous! The leather is smooth as a baby’s behind.


Oh my ! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle - Thank you....yes ma’am a keeper!  The color (especially!) & overall smoothness sold it. My one and only MEDIUM Flo - I had forgotten how heavy these are. A matching VERY light, small wallet is on the way tee-hee! I must remember to never ever carry this bag to an appointment with my rheumatologist.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Lilybarb, Beautiful bag!! I really like the looks of the toscana leather hobo, however I am hesitant about purchasing one. How does she carry?


@Bestbagyet 
Thank you! It is pretty isn’t it (teehee). It’s extremely roomy & easy to overload...probably should have downsized to the one with the stitching down the front, but oh well. It is an easy carry on the shoulder as  I can find just the right spot to hook my thumb. It will not stand on its own, prefers to lean like its had one drink too many. Since there is so much smooth leather making up the belly of it, it invites scratches & gouges. I don’t seem to have this issue so much with the Toscana satchels - I suppose because they have curves & gathers going on in the construction. I’ve only carried it once now, but even that was enough to teach me that this baby is touchy. Haven’t carried in rain yet. I’m not one to baby bags much, but if I did this would be the one. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet
> Thank you! It is pretty isn’t it (teehee). It’s extremely roomy & easy to overload...probably should have downsized to the one with the stitching down the front, but oh well. It is an easy carry on the shoulder as  I can find just the right spot to hook my thumb. It will not stand on its own, prefers to lean like its had one drink too many. Since there is so much smooth leather making up the belly of it, it invites scratches & gouges. I don’t seem to have this issue so much with the Toscana satchels - I suppose because they have curves & gathers going on in the construction. I’ve only carried it once now, but even that was enough to teach me that this baby is touchy. Haven’t carried in rain yet. I’m not one to baby bags much, but if I did this would be the one.
> Hope this helps.


Lilybarb, very funny! ...."one drink too many" ! Thank you for the thorough review. Perhaps I better keep admiring this one from a distance. I tend to over-baby my bags (as most of us do), so this one will just give me more worries.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lilybarb said:


> Now judgement... the steel blue has more grey than Dooney’s pic...also just a drop of lavender mixed in. In my eyes, it is Gorgeous! The leather is smooth as a baby’s behind.


Congrats! I want that new Cooper bag in this color. Enjoy.


----------



## Lilybarb

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I want that new Cooper bag in this color. Enjoy.


If you like blue & different shades of blue, you’ll love it too!


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

Lilybarb said:


> The steel blue med flo arrived. This bag better feel special as I am not one to take a bag outside just for a pic.
> Unfortunately, the sun was already on the downside.


Wow! That is beautiful. You just solved my problem. I was gonna order the Denim but they say it's never coming back on the Dooney site! So now I feel good about this color!!


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

Lilybarb said:


> Now judgement... the steel blue has more grey than Dooney’s pic...also just a drop of lavender mixed in. In my eyes, it is Gorgeous! The leather is smooth as a baby’s behind.


Okay, the colors look very different in those pictures. I like the darker first one. Which is more accurate???


----------



## Lilybarb

Linnea McCrary said:


> Okay, the colors look very different in those pictures. I like the darker first one. Which is more accurate???


The one outside is more accurate. I did nothing to either photo. The closeup is with flash just to exhibit the smoothness. My phone has a shabby camera app - the app that came on it (iPhone 6s). There is a lot more gray in the color, not the really cool baby blue shade of blue on the Dooney site. If you like gray Or blue you’ll like the bag I believe. I love any shade of blue, so I’m tickled to death! Buyers have posted pics online of this new color. You may want to look around before committing, to put your mind at ease.


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

I have looked at a ton of the pic's online. I prefer a more blue tone than grey. That's because I live in AZ and while I'm originally from Seattle area black purses here just aren't used as much. The brighter colors are what I like. One rep told me that I can order the denim and one told me I can't. I'm gonna ask a third and see what I get... With the 30% off right now, I want to buy a couple of them on Dooney pay and I am also looking at the suede satchel but I can't decide on the color.


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

Lilybarb said:


> I snatched the med satchel while on sale on Dooney.com - I think it was a one day sale. Price was 249, 266 after tax & ship. I believe the 229. sale price was an ILD sale - no steel blue Florentine on ILD....yet.
> I have a couple of small satchels in that style, but the steel blue will be the only med. and probably the only one since that size is so heavy. It’s the shade of blue that made it irresistible! I had originally planned on a Cameron satchel in that color but after watching several Cameron videos I think it may be just too small - similar to the zip zip.
> Last time I looked the ILD still have some satchels on sale, limited colors tho. The raleigh you mentioned is/was on sale in some pretty colors but I’m not familiar with the raleigh satchel, are you?
> Btw, reposting an alert I put in the Sales thread - Dooney.com now posting the weights of the bags. Yay finally!!


I ordered a Raleigh before and it is really similar to the Florentine only not the shine, I guess I would say more matte. The underside of the tassels are not green but they do have the suede inside the bag. I sent it back because it was only available in Wine and I was really looking for a Florentine Red When I got my Poppy I was and I still am very happy.


----------



## Lilybarb

Linnea McCrary said:


> I have looked at a ton of the pic's online. I prefer a more blue tone than grey. That's because I live in AZ and while I'm originally from Seattle area black purses here just aren't used as much. The brighter colors are what I like. One rep told me that I can order the denim and one told me I can't. I'm gonna ask a third and see what I get... With the 30% off right now, I want to buy a couple of them on Dooney pay and I am also looking at the suede satchel but I can't decide on the color.


The steel blue color doesn’t fall under bright colors so perhaps you’ll be pleased with a different color.


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone carried their cameron satchel, the big one with rings attaching the handles to the bag, yet?  I own one in black Florentine but haven’t carried it yet and am considering one in a color I adore.  Just curious if the lack of exterior slip pcoket was a big prob?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Hi all!  Question for all the Clayton Satchel owners, does the bag keep its shape after use or does it get soft and puddly?  I am wanting one but the one I'm looking at looks like it has lost its shape from the leather getting soft over time....just curious, thanks!!


----------



## aerinha

debbiesdaughter said:


> Hi all!  Question for all the Clayton Satchel owners, does the bag keep its shape after use or does it get soft and puddly?  I am wanting one but the one I'm looking at looks like it has lost its shape from the leather getting soft over time....just curious, thanks!!



I don’t own one but the front is so stiff I can’t imagine it puddling


----------



## SEWDimples

debbiesdaughter said:


> Hi all!  Question for all the Clayton Satchel owners, does the bag keep its shape after use or does it get soft and puddly?  I am wanting one but the one I'm looking at looks like it has lost its shape from the leather getting soft over time....just curious, thanks!!


Here’s a picture of my bag that I purchased 2-3 years ago and it still
Has maintained it shape. The corners and back are a little soft, but the front is very stiff as the other tPFer pointed out. Please be a aware that I do not carry the bag much, but I did carry it today.


----------



## Bestbagyet

debbiesdaughter said:


> Hi all!  Question for all the Clayton Satchel owners, does the bag keep its shape after use or does it get soft and puddly?  I am wanting one but the one I'm looking at looks like it has lost its shape from the leather getting soft over time....just curious, thanks!!


debbiesdaughter, in my experience with carrying the clayton, it softens but never puddles. I think the exterior pockets prevents any significant puddling. Stuffing the clayton when storing will also decrease the likelihood of puddling. I've noticed when shopping for a pre-loved clayton, that many aren't "pre-loved." Some owners fold them when shipping to buyers, and/or never stuff them when storing, leading to puddling.


----------



## Bestbagyet

SEWDimples said:


> Here’s a picture of my bag that I purchased 2-3 years ago and it still
> Has maintained it shape. The corners and back are a little soft, but the front is very stiff as the other tPFer pointed out. Please be a aware that I do not carry the bag much, but I did carry it today.


Love it and sure wish I could find one in orange!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Bestbagyet said:


> debbiesdaughter, in my experience with carrying the clayton, it softens but never puddles. I think the exterior pockets prevents any significant puddling. Stuffing the clayton when storing will also decrease the likelihood of puddling. I've noticed when shopping for a pre-loved clayton, that many aren't "pre-loved." Some owners fold them when shipping to buyers, and/or never stuff them when storing, leading to puddling.



Thank you!  I think this Clayton that I have my eye on has that exact problem, the owner has never stuffed it when not in use and its lost its back and bottom shape a bit.  I will hold out for a better one!  Thanks ya'll!!!!  Love seeing all the Claytons!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Years ago I had a flo duffle in orange and was moving and sold it.  I regret it....it was such a unique bag....I haven't hunted on resale sites much but probably rare to find!


----------



## Lilybarb

The zip around flo wallet in steel blue to coordinate w/the flo satchel came today. I love the color - but it’s a tough color to photograph or describe. It appears different colors in different lighting. Here it is w/flash.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> The zip around flo wallet in steel blue to coordinate w/the flo satchel came today. I love the color - but it’s a tough color to photograph or describe. It appears different colors in different lighting. Here it is w/flash.


I got the same steel blue Flo wallet.  I like the color,  but mine looks like a light/medium grey.  I haven't caught it in any light that makes it look blue.
To my eyes it's a lovely grey color.

I bought the wallet to check out the color.   If I order a Flo handbag in steel blue,  I will be expecting the grey color.
I wonder what steel blue looks like in pebbled leather?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> The zip around flo wallet in steel blue to coordinate w/the flo satchel came today. I love the color - but it’s a tough color to photograph or describe. It appears different colors in different lighting. Here it is w/flash.


Hi LB!
After seeing your beautiful wallet, I just had to check it out on dooney.com! (And they have red! ) Is that an outside front slip pocket? That would be perfect for my Clipper Card.
Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> After seeing your beautiful wallet, I just had to check it out on dooney.com! (And they have red! ) Is that an outside front slip pocket? That would be perfect for my Clipper Card.
> Enjoy your new beauty!


Yesss, Rue, it is an outside slip pocket!! I’m not sure what a clip card is but you could certainly use the pocket for that. Rue, I have 2-3 of these wallets (I believe I photo’d the inside on another) & they’re great little wallets but just a mention - that pocket stretches out fast. I REALLY don’t want to burst your bubble but personally I would be afraid to keep anything as thin & slick as my drivers license or debit card right there, afraid it would slide out. Something thick like a wad of receipts would stay just fine. But of course its up to you. It is a nice wallet - fits right in the palm. ILD has them too. 
Btw Rue, you write such kind posts! Hope your day is great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Yesss, Rue, it is an outside slip pocket!! I’m not sure what a clip card is but you could certainly use the pocket for that. Rue, I have 2-3 of these wallets (I believe I photo’d the inside on another) & they’re great little wallets but just a mention - that pocket stretches out fast. I REALLY don’t want to burst your bubble but personally I would be afraid to keep anything as thin & slick as my drivers license or debit card right there, afraid it would slide out. Something thick like a wad of receipts would stay just fine. But of course its up to you. It is a nice wallet - fits right in the palm. ILD has them too.
> Btw Rue, you write such kind posts! Hope your day is great!


Hi LB!
Thanks for the in depth review! A Clipper card is like a Metro or bus card. It's the size of a credit card. If I keep it in the outside slip pocket I won't have to keep taking it out it the wallet to scan the card on the reader. It would probably work if it was in my wallet (I see women just scanning their handbags and it works), but I think it would consistently work better on the outside, and it would stay in that pocket so I would have less worry about stretching out the pocket. I have it in the outside pocket of my Dooney saffiano coin purse now and it works well.  It's something to think (obsess!) about until the next big sale. 

Thank you so much for the compliment!  I enjoy your posts as well!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks for the in depth review! A Clipper card is like a Metro or bus card. It's the size of a credit card. If I keep it in the outside slip pocket I won't have to keep taking it out it the wallet to scan the card on the reader. It would probably work if it was in my wallet (I see women just scanning their handbags and it works), but I think it would consistently work better on the outside, and it would stay in that pocket so I would have less worry about stretching out the pocket. I have it in the outside pocket of my Dooney saffiano coin purse now and it works well.  It's something to think (obsess!) about until the next big sale.
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliment!  I enjoy your posts as well!


Ooooh...like a Marta train card here in Atlanta. Duh.
I can understand why you would want that in a handy spot. A jumbo paper clip would hold it in that pocket after it stretched, but if you can scan it without taking it out the pocket will never stretch and it’s a win-win!
I do tend to ramble on.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Ooooh...like a Marta train card here in Atlanta. Duh.
> I can understand why you would want that in a handy spot. A jumbo paper clip would hold it in that pocket after it stretched, but if you can scan it without taking it out the pocket will never stretch and it’s a win-win!
> I do tend to ramble on.....


 You don't ramble! You have great ideas! Yes! Like the MARTA train card. (My mother, brother and his family live in Atlanta. I was there in August.) I didn't think about a paper clip. I don't have to pull it out except to reload it, but it's good to know if it should stretch. Thanks!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks for the in depth review! A Clipper card is like a Metro or bus card. It's the size of a credit card. If I keep it in the outside slip pocket I won't have to keep taking it out it the wallet to scan the card on the reader. It would probably work if it was in my wallet (I see women just scanning their handbags and it works), but I think it would consistently work better on the outside, and it would stay in that pocket so I would have less worry about stretching out the pocket. I have it in the outside pocket of my Dooney saffiano coin purse now and it works well.  It's something to think (obsess!) about until the next big sale.
> 
> !



Oh, your public transport cards scan through the materials of your wallets/card cases? What a coup! I've tried the cards of a few cities in the outside/plastic ID window slots of various card cases and none of them scan! I have to remove them in order to scan/touch them. 
Your Clipper card's scanning mechanism must be a powerful one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Oh, your public transport cards scan through the materials of your wallets/card cases? What a coup! I've tried the cards of a few cities in the outside/plastic ID window slots of various card cases and none of them scan! I have to remove them in order to scan/touch them.
> Your Clipper card's scanning mechanism must be a powerful one.


Hi DD!
I used to pull it out my wallet to scan it, then I saw so many women putting their handbags against the scanner and it read the card.  I haven't tried that yet, but I have my coin purse hooked to the key leash of my bag and can easily pull it out, scan the wallet and put it back in my bag. Some people have their Clipper card in an ID holder on a lanyard around their neck and they just scan the holder.  It's nice to not have to remove it from my wallet.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DD!
> I used to pull it out my wallet to scan it, then I saw so many women putting their handbags against the scanner and it read the card.  I haven't tried that yet, but I have my coin purse hooked to the key leash of my bag and can easily pull it out, scan the wallet and put it back in my bag. Some people have their Clipper card in an ID holder on a lanyard around their neck and they just scan the holder.  It's nice to not have to remove it from my wallet.



Thanks, Ruede! Yup, it sounds like the Clipper scanner must be strong if it can detect a card through its ID holder on a lanyard.

I believe every case or wallet I've tried has had a plastic ID slot. I wonder if I put a bus card in a leather slot (such as on the outside of a small Dooney coin case), the scanners would detect through leather even if not through plastic.

Enjoy the world of accessories opened up to you through your scanning power!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> You don't ramble! You have great ideas! Yes! Like the MARTA train card. (My mother, brother and his family live in Atlanta. I was there in August.) I didn't think about a paper clip. I don't have to pull it out except to reload it, but it's good to know if it should stretch. Thanks!


Ah-ha you have family here - that’s wonderful! Hope you enjoyed your visit last August. When you’re back in Atlanta let me know & we can ooh & aah our bags over lunch! 
 Right now it is SOOO cold here!!

If you order the zip wallet, please let me know your opinion. Wonder if your card would scan thru nylon? I was just looking at a MKors (shhh!) nylon crossbody tonight that has a zip pocket on one side & another open pocket on the other - kind of like the Dooney Dani but with much more organization. The Kelsey I believe. 
Have a great Wednesday, Rue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Thanks, Ruede! Yup, it sounds like the Clipper scanner must be strong if it can detect a card through its ID holder on a lanyard.
> 
> I believe every case or wallet I've tried has had a plastic ID slot. I wonder if I put a bus card in a leather slot (such as on the outside of a small Dooney coin case), the scanners would detect through leather even if not through plastic.
> 
> Enjoy the world of accessories opened up to you through your scanning power!


I think the scanner is pretty strong. I reloaded my card once at Walgreen's. At that time I had it in the ID window of a card case I was carrying. When I got ready to pull it out for the cashier he told me I could leave it in the wallet. Apparently their scanner can also read through the plastic window. It really minimizes the amount of times you have to pull it out. Of course if you reload it in the BART/MUNI stations you have to take it out to dip it in the card reader.

Thanks! I'm excited to try all my small wallets to see if they all work!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Ah-ha you have family here - that’s wonderful! Hope you enjoyed your visit last August. When you’re back in Atlanta let me know & we can ooh & aah our bags over lunch!
> Right now it is SOOO cold here!!
> 
> If you order the zip wallet, please let me know your opinion. Wonder if your card would scan thru nylon? I was just looking at a MKors (shhh!) nylon crossbody tonight that has a zip pocket on one side & another open pocket on the other - kind of like the Dooney Dani but with much more organization. The Kelsey I believe.
> Have a great Wednesday, Rue.



I would love to meet up the next time I'm in Atlanta! I've had the pleasure of meeting three women through the forum during their travels or mine. All three are wonderful ladies and we had a lot of fun hanging out! One is still my outlet shopping buddy because she lives about 90 minutes from me. We meet up in Vacaville, or Livemore when we have a chance. My SIL called yesterday complaining about the cold weather in ATL. I'm from Illinois and I was watching the Weather Channel report from my old city the other day when Winter Storm Bruce hit. It dumped a lot of snow in the Midwest! It's raining and low 60's in SF, but we're happy for the rain, especially after the Camp Fire.
If I order the zip wallet I'll certainly let you know my opinion. The problem is standing down until it goes on sale again. I'm likely to hit Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th while I'm in SF this week and I may be tempted by other small zip wallets.  Either way, I'll let you know what I get. I know the card would scan through nylon. I've seen women put their nylon and leather CBB's against the scanner and it read their cards.
You and @DaffodilDuck have me champing at the bit to go SLG shopping! 
Thanks LB!  You have a great Wednesday too!


----------



## Bestbagyet

My purchases from Dooney's Black Friday Sale. Meet Mr. and Mrs. Charcoal, Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel and Medium Satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Bestbagyet said:


> My purchases from Dooney's Black Friday Sale. Meet Mr. and Mrs. Charcoal, Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel and Medium Satchel.
> View attachment 4264993


Stunning pair, so pretty.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> Stunning pair, so pretty.


Thank you, MrsKC!


----------



## Lilybarb

SanFran.... sounds warm!! Your SIL weather report was on the money. Kkkkold!!
The plan sounds great for the next ATL trip.  What fun!!
To find a good sale on a particular Dooney or anything else, you might like BradsDeals.com - if you don’t already use it. I like for others to search lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> My purchases from Dooney's Black Friday Sale. Meet Mr. and Mrs. Charcoal, Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel and Medium Satchel.
> View attachment 4264993


Congratulations.  Can you describe the charcoal color?  On my monitor I see a lot of brown undertones.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  Can you describe the charcoal color?  On my monitor I see a lot of brown undertones.


Lavenderjunkie, I'll try to explain the color by comparing the charcoal to florentine elephant. Unlike elephant,  charcoal is similar to steel gray. IRL there is a distinct difference between the florentine elephant and the charcoal undertones. I see blue undertones in the charcoal, whereas with elephant I see brown and pinkish red undertones. Hopefully the additional pictures of charcoal will illustrate better than I can explain. I think the second picture is more true to color, however it is not true to color.


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> Has anyone carried their cameron satchel, the big one with rings attaching the handles to the bag, yet?  I own one in black Florentine but haven’t carried it yet and am considering one in a color I adore.  Just curious if the lack of exterior slip pcoket was a big prob?


@aerinha  I noticed no one has answered your question yet - wish they would!  
Do you really like your Cameron satchel (tho you say it hasn’t been carried yet). I am trying to get a handle on how it compares to a zip zip, which I find too small. The Cameron looks sooo pretty in the Dooney pics (of course!) & “appears” larger than the zip zip. Wish I could find a photo or video comparison. 
What do you think?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @aerinha  I noticed no one has answered your question yet - wish they would!
> Do you really like your Cameron satchel (tho you say it hasn’t been carried yet). I am trying to get a handle on how it compares to a zip zip, which I find too small. The Cameron looks sooo pretty in the Dooney pics (of course!) & “appears” larger than the zip zip. Wish I could find a photo or video comparison.
> What do you think?


I have the pembrook cameron satchel and I love it. It is a roomy bag that appears smedium from the exterior. I'm not bothered by the lack of an outer pocket. Because the cameron is a bit stiff, I leave her unzipped while shopping for easy accessibility; quick access to my cell phone and other items. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> I have the pembrook cameron satchel and I love it. It is a roomy bag that appears smedium from the exterior. I'm not bothered by the lack of an outer pocket. Because the cameron is a bit stiff, I leave her unzipped while shopping for easy accessibility; quick access to my cell phone and other items. Hopes this helps.


I looked up the pembrooke - it is a lovely bag!!  I’m sorry, I should have been more precise. I was referring to the florentine Cameron. I want one but fear it may be too small. 
Thank you for the fast response!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> I looked up the pembrooke - it is a lovely bag!!  I’m sorry, I should have been more precise. I was referring to the florentine Cameron. I want one but fear it may be too small.
> Thank you for the fast response!!


Hi Lilybarb, I've tried on the florentine cameron at the outlet and consider both bags equal. Based on Dooney's measurements, they are the same size. I am a medium to large handbag girl but still find the cameron to be the perfect size handbag (and I really enjoy this bag). Typically I carry my glass case, large wallet, lipsticks, galaxy S8+ cell phone, fine fragrance mist bottles, body cream, and plenty other items in my cameron. I have even broke my "no water bottle in purse" rule by placing a 16oz bottle of water in the cameron. Hope this helps with your decision. I don't think you will regret buying the florentine cameron.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi Lilybarb, I've tried on the florentine cameron at the outlet and consider both bags equal. Based on Dooney's measurements, they are the same size. I am a medium to large handbag girl but still find the cameron to be the perfect size handbag (and I really enjoy this bag). Typically I carry my glass case, large wallet, lipsticks, galaxy S8+ cell phone, fine fragrance mist bottles, body cream, and plenty other items in my cameron. I have even broke my "no water bottle in purse" rule by placing a 16oz bottle of water in the cameron. Hope this helps with your decision. I don't think you will regret buying the florentine cameron.


Bby, thanks for the details! That sounds like a lot more stuff than could fit inside a zip zip, or you’re a master packer lol.  I love a Cooper size bag, which is pretty large. 
I dunno...tho if it (flo cameron) goes on sale in steel blue or navy now, it will probably be mine since you said I’d like it  .


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> @aerinha  I noticed no one has answered your question yet - wish they would!
> Do you really like your Cameron satchel (tho you say it hasn’t been carried yet). I am trying to get a handle on how it compares to a zip zip, which I find too small. The Cameron looks sooo pretty in the Dooney pics (of course!) & “appears” larger than the zip zip. Wish I could find a photo or video comparison.
> What do you think?



I like it to look at lol.  Just not sure how she will carry and it’s keeping me from buying a color I’ve had my eye on for a while.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Lavenderjunkie, I'll try to explain the color by comparing the charcoal to florentine elephant. Unlike elephant,  charcoal is similar to steel gray. IRL there is a distinct difference between the florentine elephant and the charcoal undertones. I see blue undertones in the charcoal, whereas with elephant I see brown and pinkish red undertones. Hopefully the additional pictures of charcoal will illustrate better than I can explain. I think the second picture is more true to color, however it is not true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265103
> View attachment 4265104


Thanks.  That is very helpful.  Enjoy your new Dooney treasures.


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> I like it to look at lol.  Just not sure how she will carry and it’s keeping me from buying a color I’ve had my eye on for a while.


Which color are you loving on?  Nosy Nellie here.


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> Which color are you loving on?  Nosy Nellie here.



Bone. I have black.


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> Bone. I have black.


Aha! Will look great/classy with the gold metal.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

aerinha said:


> Has anyone carried their cameron satchel, the big one with rings attaching the handles to the bag, yet?  I own one in black Florentine but haven’t carried it yet and am considering one in a color I adore.  Just curious if the lack of exterior slip pcoket was a big prob?



Tried out a Cameron Satchel medium in store today and loved it, I've tried packing it with the same stuff as I pack in my MCM medium tote and it fits! I carry 2 decent size pouches (one for make up and the other electronics) and they fit without being over stuffed. I have a small wallet that fits into either slip pockets and then the dooney coin case that fits either slip pocket as well. However, I did want to downsize my make up pouch because I want to be able to fit my personal size agenda inside when I need to and/or my sony a6000. Very roomy bag with out looking too bulky. I find it just right. My only gripe is the crossbody strap/regular strap. I feel like for my height I'd like one more hole added to adjust it to a smaller size when the extender is attached. I can post pictures of what fits inside later?


----------



## Lilybarb

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Tried out a Cameron Satchel medium in store today and loved it, I've tried packing it with the same stuff as I pack in my MCM medium tote and it fits! I carry 2 decent size pouches (one for make up and the other electronics) and they fit without being over stuffed. I have a small wallet that fits into either slip pockets and then the dooney coin case that fits either slip pocket as well. However, I did want to downsize my make up pouch because I want to be able to fit my personal size agenda inside when I need to and/or my sony a6000. Very roomy bag with out looking too bulky. I find it just right. My only gripe is the crossbody strap/regular strap. I feel like for my height I'd like one more hole added to adjust it to a smaller size when the extender is attached. I can post pictures of what fits inside later?


Looking forward to your pics!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Normally everything that I’ve receive from Dooney.com is in pristine condition. The navy toggle crossbody arrived (2 days early) & as I tore into the box the first thing I noticed was no packing material. Uh-oh. Then I saw the plastic wrapping wasn’t sealed, the bag was not stuffed. Big uh-oh. I got no dustbag. The bag has been used, and abused. Man did I get lemon. It actually looks (sadly) worse than the pics as I didn’t bother to photo all the bangs & bruises. One half of the bag came from 1 cow, the other half from a different cow. There’s an actual CUT in the leather of the top fold. CALLED Dooney. They waived shipping. I’ll swap & try again - in steel blue. Newer color, perhaps less chance of getting a return (maybe). Bummed. 
Please excuse my loading 1 pic at a time but for some technical reason beyond my understanding, if I load more than 1 photo per post, unrelated pics in my photos upload with them.


----------



## Lilybarb

Here’s the cut.


----------



## Lilybarb

Different bovine.


----------



## Lilybarb

Am not a happy camper, but oh well....


----------



## Lilybarb

One more I hadn’t noticed till now. Seam pulling, plus another cut or something to the right.


----------



## christinemliu

Lilybarb said:


> Here’s the cut.


So sad, sorry to hear you got this poor bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hope the replacement is perfect.


----------



## Dooneysta

I just...how? I can see someone there not noticing seam pulling, and two textures on one bag is just one of those things maybe, but how does whoever intakes returns not notice the cut, corner bruising/rubbing and lack of packaging..?
There’s no way they didn’t notice, right? So either the people who physically process returns see but aren’t empowered to remove that bag from the retail ‘stream’, OR they are able to remove bags but have a REALLY high tolerance level for what ‘shouldn’t go back in the hopper’. You read Dooney site reviews mentioning finding gum wrappers in pockets, etc.
I ‘expect’ this from QVC but...

Do you guys think they intentionally play the odds and resend that bag out till someone either doesn’t notice or isn’t displeased enough to send back? Is this a deliberate strategy to minimize shrinkage?
If so, I wonder what the cutoff point is to finally remove the bag from inventory and what do they do with it.
(Go to a discounter, go up for deep discount to employees, destroyed and written off, etc)

Honestly, if some of the wear & tear here REALLY ‘escapes their eye’ they’re either processing way too many returns for the number of employees handling it and some hiring is in order or the employees need retraining.
It doesn’t seem to happen constantly by any means, but it DOES happen a lot, especially with QVC, and if I were D&B I would stay on top of the Q in that regard. There ARE a lot of classless people out there using a bag for a month or two and returning it, and Dooney, you shouldn’t want that bag going to someone new to Dooney because they will assume YOU are classless, not Betty Sue who dines and dashes (but with bags). 
I hope you get a new beautiful bag...


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> One more I hadn’t noticed till now. Seam pulling, plus another cut or something to the right.


I am sorry—I hope the replacement is perfect. This is so disappointing. ....


----------



## Lilybarb

@christinemliu & @MrsKC  - thank you for your sympathy, makes me feel better. @Dooneysta, thanks for attempting to reason it out. This bag looks So bad that a consignment shop would turn it away. I’m serious. No excuse on Dooney’s part. This was case of “I don’t give a ....”
 Thank you for hoping the replacement is beautiful - me too.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Normally everything that I’ve receive from Dooney.com is in pristine condition. The navy toggle crossbody arrived (2 days early) & as I tore into the box the first thing I noticed was no packing material. Uh-oh. Then I saw the plastic wrapping wasn’t sealed, the bag was not stuffed. Big uh-oh. I got no dustbag. The bag has been used, and abused. Man did I get lemon. It actually looks (sadly) worse than the pics as I didn’t bother to photo all the bangs & bruises. One half of the bag came from 1 cow, the other half from a different cow. There’s an actual CUT in the leather of the top fold. CALLED Dooney. They waived shipping. I’ll swap & try again - in steel blue. Newer color, perhaps less chance of getting a return (maybe). Bummed.
> Please excuse my loading 1 pic at a time but for some technical reason beyond my understanding, if I load more than 1 photo per post, unrelated pics in my photos upload with them.


Lilybarb, so sorry for you. I know what it is like to anticipate a new bag but only to be disappointed after the unboxing. About a month ago I ordered a small florentine ginger satchel from Dooney. I really wanted that bag and was even excited to hit "submit order." When that bag arrived to me, unwrapped and worn, I was disappointed and angry with Dooney for sending me a used bag. Of course it was a sold-out bag, so there was no reorder. I returned the bag, but lo and behold after my return was delivered and refund processed, I noticed Dooney had a small ginger florentine satchel in stock. Was this my return? More than likely! I'm not sure how Dooney decides which returns are elgible resales, but your experience and my experience is evident Quality Control is lacking. So, here's to hoping Dooney sends you a pristine bag, beautiful, and flawless!


----------



## Lilybarb

So sorry you got a lemon too. I put too much trust in Dooney. Live & learn. That toggle wow - I mean the pics don’t show how utterly BAD that bag looks. It’s ready to ship back today. Like Dooneysta said, it isn’t a surprise to receive used bags from QVC, & it doesn’t surprise me to receive a defective one from ILD (personally I believe ILD’s are gently used or overstock because ILD & Dooney use the same till) but this is a disappointing first from Dooney.com. Hopefully the last, but the joy of ordering is chipped. Probably a good thing for my wallet (my Dooney wallet lol).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> I just...how? I can see someone there not noticing seam pulling, and two textures on one bag is just one of those things maybe, but how does whoever intakes returns not notice the cut, corner bruising/rubbing and lack of packaging..?
> There’s no way they didn’t notice, right? So either the people who physically process returns see but aren’t empowered to remove that bag from the retail ‘stream’, OR they are able to remove bags but have a REALLY high tolerance level for what ‘shouldn’t go back in the hopper’. You read Dooney site reviews mentioning finding gum wrappers in pockets, etc.
> I ‘expect’ this from QVC but...
> 
> Do you guys think they intentionally play the odds and resend that bag out till someone either doesn’t notice or isn’t displeased enough to send back? Is this a deliberate strategy to minimize shrinkage?
> If so, I wonder what the cutoff point is to finally remove the bag from inventory and what do they do with it.
> (Go to a discounter, go up for deep discount to employees, destroyed and written off, etc)
> 
> Honestly, if some of the wear & tear here REALLY ‘escapes their eye’ they’re either processing way too many returns for the number of employees handling it and some hiring is in order or the employees need retraining.
> It doesn’t seem to happen constantly by any means, but it DOES happen a lot, especially with QVC, and if I were D&B I would stay on top of the Q in that regard. There ARE a lot of classless people out there using a bag for a month or two and returning it, and Dooney, you shouldn’t want that bag going to someone new to Dooney because they will assume YOU are classless, not Betty Sue who dines and dashes (but with bags).
> I hope you get a new beautiful bag...


I don't think the bags are carefully inspected.  And I think this is a problem with many companies, including QVC, in the processing of returns.   The workers don't have the time or the training.  Whether it's a corporate decision not to invest money in this area or just the result of trying to keep costs down where ever possible,  I don't know.
Even on brand new items out of a factory,  these days only a certain % of items are inspected.   Gone are the days where quality control inspects each and every piece.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Here’s the cut.


Hi LB! 
I cannot believe this bag made it past Quality Control. (Sadly, I do believe it, I just don't want to.) With the rush of holiday shopping my fear is more bags like this will slip through. I hope you weren't looking forward to using it for a special occasion before you're able to exchange or replace it.   
Thanks for sharing this with us. It's a warning check our bags carefully as soon as we receive them. The inside too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> I just...how? I can see someone there not noticing seam pulling, and two textures on one bag is just one of those things maybe, but how does whoever intakes returns not notice the cut, corner bruising/rubbing and lack of packaging..?
> There’s no way they didn’t notice, right? So either the people who physically process returns see but aren’t empowered to remove that bag from the retail ‘stream’, OR they are able to remove bags but have a REALLY high tolerance level for what ‘shouldn’t go back in the hopper’. You read Dooney site reviews mentioning finding gum wrappers in pockets, etc.
> I ‘expect’ this from QVC but...
> 
> Do you guys think they intentionally play the odds and resend that bag out till someone either doesn’t notice or isn’t displeased enough to send back? Is this a deliberate strategy to minimize shrinkage?
> If so, I wonder what the cutoff point is to finally remove the bag from inventory and what do they do with it.
> (Go to a discounter, go up for deep discount to employees, destroyed and written off, etc)
> 
> Honestly, if some of the wear & tear here REALLY ‘escapes their eye’ they’re either processing way too many returns for the number of employees handling it and some hiring is in   or the employees need retraining.
> It doesn’t seem to happen constantly by any means, but it DOES happen a lot, especially with QVC, and if I were D&B I would stay on top of the Q in that regard. There ARE a lot of classless people out there using a bag for a month or two and returning it, and Dooney, you shouldn’t want that bag going to someone new to Dooney because they will assume YOU are classless, not Betty Sue who dines and dashes (but with bags).
> I hope you get a new beautiful bag...


Hi D! 
I hear stories about Amazon, Instacart and other shipping services that put their employees on tight time frames. A friend's daughter worked for Instacart and she had 46 seconds to put each item in her cart. Can you imagine someone with only 46 seconds per item shopping for your fruits and vegetables? There's no time to pick for the "best". And if they can't find a desired item fast enough they just say it was out of stock. What difference does it make how long they shop, unless they are taking excessively long? She stopped working for Instatcart because of the time pressure.

And I heard (cannot confirm) Amazon is the same way. Once an employee receives an order the clock starts and they have to get the complete shipment done under a certain amount of time. My sister received a toaster from amazon. The outside packaging was fine, and so was the manufacturer's box. But when she opened the box, it looked like someone stepped on the toaster! It was completely dented in on the sides. Who would put a toaster in a box like that? That would be the manufacturer's fault, I think. Amazon just shipped the box. They probably don't open every box to make sure the product is flawless because they don't have time. But they should make time.

If Dooney is under similar time constraints, an employee may overlook flaws because their job depends on how quickly they can get an order shipped, not how pristine the item is. As excited as I always am to receive my items, I'd rather wait an extra day or two if it means I get an item without flaws and I don't have to hassle with returning it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't think the bags are carefully inspected.  And I think this is a problem with many companies, including QVC, in the processing of returns.   The workers don't have the time or the training.  Whether it's a corporate decision not to invest money in this area or just the result of trying to keep costs down where ever possible,  I don't know.
> Even on brand new items out of a factory,  these days only a certain % of items are inspected.   Gone are the days where quality control inspects each and every piece.


Hi LJ!
Good point! If you haven't been trained on what a flawless bag should look like, how would you know?  And you're right about bags from the factory. QC should inspect those before they go to QVC or elsewhere.

My funny QVC shipping story: In 2004, I ordered luggage from QVC with expedited shipping for a trip. When the box arrived it was.......a vacuum cleaner! I called CS and she kept asking me if I was sure it was a vacuum cleaner, like I can't tell the difference between a vacuum cleaner and a suitcase.  (She wasn't condescending or rude, she was just in shock, like I was.) She re-ordered the luggage with free next day shipping and notified UPS to bring a label to return the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, 46 seconds? Wow. That reminds me of Lucy & Ethel on the candy line. 
The toggle bag they sent me SHOULD have been TRASHED  when whoever had it last returned it. I’m cutting Dooney no slack on that mess. 
Thankfully no, it wasn’t part of an ensemble. Now it will be a post Christmas Christmas present.  
Have a great day Rue! I’m off to the dentist - yucko!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, 46 seconds? Wow. That reminds me of Lucy & Ethel on the candy line.
> The toggle bag they sent me SHOULD have been TRASHED  when whoever had it last returned it. I’m cutting Dooney no slack on that mess.
> Thankfully no, it wasn’t part of an ensemble. Now it will be a post Christmas Christmas present.
> Have a great day Rue! I’m off to the dentist - yucko!


YES! Lucy and Ethel! 
You have a great day too! (Despite the trip to the Dentist office.)


----------



## Lilybarb

Tatum (more pics in Your New Dooney, Mini Reveal) beside the flo wallet & flo satchel for color comparison. The steel blue in the Florentine leather is just a little lighter than in the pebble leather. (Taken w/flash under yellow lighting.) Totally happy with both wallets!


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> Tatum (more pics in Your New Dooney, Mini Reveal) beside the flo wallet & flo satchel for color comparison. The steel blue in the Florentine leather is just a little lighter than in the pebble leather. (Taken w/flash under yellow lighting.) Totally happy with both wallets!


So pretty. That blue is such a pretty color.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Tatum (more pics in Your New Dooney, Mini Reveal) beside the flo wallet & flo satchel for color comparison. The steel blue in the Florentine leather is just a little lighter than in the pebble leather. (Taken w/flash under yellow lighting.) Totally happy with both wallets!




Wow, the steel blue is a great color. The shade is very consistent across the products. I love them!! Great haul! I wonder if the Carrington pouch comes in steel blue...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Tatum (more pics in Your New Dooney, Mini Reveal) beside the flo wallet & flo satchel for color comparison. The steel blue in the Florentine leather is just a little lighter than in the pebble leather. (Taken w/flash under yellow lighting.) Totally happy with both wallets!


Hi LB!
BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  
Thanks for the additional pics in the New Dooney thread! I love everything!


----------



## Lilybarb

@MrsKC @Dooneysta @RuedeNesle, thank you for all the thumbs up! Yes, Dooney did this color up right with barely any shade difference between leathers.  Y'all know the dark mauve that came out the same time as the steel blue? Those two colors will  mix & match really well together too - or at least I think so. Dark mauve bag w/steel blue wallet or   vice versa would look really nice.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Tatum (more pics in Your New Dooney, Mini Reveal) beside the flo wallet & flo satchel for color comparison. The steel blue in the Florentine leather is just a little lighter than in the pebble leather. (Taken w/flash under yellow lighting.) Totally happy with both wallets!


Now I can absolutely say without a doubt, that I can kick myself for letting the steel blue florentine get away, once again! Absolutely beautiful set!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Tatum (more pics in Your New Dooney, Mini Reveal) beside the flo wallet & flo satchel for color comparison. The steel blue in the Florentine leather is just a little lighter than in the pebble leather. (Taken w/flash under yellow lighting.) Totally happy with both wallets!


Just lovely.  Enjoy all your Steel Blue Dooney leather items.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Now I can absolutely say without a doubt, that I can kick myself for letting the steel blue florentine get away, once again! Absolutely beautiful set!!!


Thank you thank you!! There is also a steel blue frame pouch on the way. Loving on that color!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Did anybody catch the pink florentine small satchel this morning? I didn't hesitate to grab one. It was gone right after placed mine
 wonder it was a glitch on the website. We shall see they Dooney will cance my order.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Did anybody catch the pink florentine small satchel this morning? I didn't hesitate to grab one. It was gone right after placed mine
> wonder it was a glitch on the website. We shall see they Dooney will cance my order.


No I missed it.  What color pink?   I would have jumped on it had I seen it.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> No I missed it.  What color pink?   I would have jumped on it had I seen it.



Just pink. Here's the screen shot.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Just pink. Here's the screen shot.


Joopy-Snoopy, I've seen this pop up from time to time, but when I put it in my cart and then try to order, it shows out-of-stock. Here's to hoping you got very lucky!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Bestbagyet said:


> Joopy-Snoopy, I've seen this pop up from time to time, but when I put it in my cart and then try to order, it shows out-of-stock. Here's to hoping you got very lucky!



Me too. I had the same issue with the glove leather satchel. It pops up but I can't buy it or the order get cancelled the next day... lol


----------



## MaryBel

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Just pink. Here's the screen shot.


I remember this one, it was released together with the violet color. Both of them very pretty! They were from about 4 yrs ago.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

MaryBel said:


> I remember this one, it was released together with the violet color. Both of them very pretty! They were from about 4 yrs ago.



I saw it on Ebay and Poshmark occasionally, but those sellers were all asking for like $500+.  A price that I'm not willing to pay for a preloved purse... lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Just pink. Here's the screen shot.


Thanks for the picture.   I have a pink Florentine small satchel.  I don't remember the exact name,  but to my eye it looks like Pepto Bismol pink.  At least that is what I think of when ever I take the bag out to wear.  
Of course Dooney is known to change colors and keep the same name.  The current Florentine Bordeaux is nothing like the original Florentine Bordeaux color!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I bought a mini pink Flo satchel from Dillard’s earlier this year on clearance and yes...pepto pink it is.  But I love all pinks and it is small so I kept it.  I think I purchased an anomaly this morning, too.  I was able to put a Bordeaux Flo Hattie in my cart for $298 (orig $398) less 25% and though it said it was in stock and I got an order confirmation, I doubt it will ship.  I have wanted this one for so long and almost pulled the trigger on the first day of 12DOD but waited too long.  Do they really notify you if the order is cancelled or do you have to log in and check your order?  Usually I call after I have waited a month and they tell me they have to cancel my order.  That really bites.  If I know it is going to cancel I would like to consider something else by Monday before the sale ends.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LID:*  the Flo Hattie is a stunning handbag.   I hope yours arrives and is everything you want it to be.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID:*  the Flo Hattie is a stunning handbag.   I hope yours arrives and is everything you want it to be.


Thank you.  I am on pins and needles hoping for a “shipped” email.  But nothing yet.  There is a full price one at another store and I am sure it would be in good condition as I have not had a problem with them before but how badly do I want it to get the last Bordeaux Hattie on planet Earth that I would pay full price???   What to do, what to do.  My luck I will wait too long for my Dooney order to ship, it never will, and the other store will sell out.  I guess then it was not meant to be.  But everything about this bag screams ME.  I love Bordeaux, I love drawstrings, I love a big bag every now and then when I am feeling bold, and my goodness...who does not love Florentine leather!  Hattie and I were made for each other


----------



## bellebellebelle19

All this talk of pink Florentine is making me really want a pink Clayton!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you.  I am on pins and needles hoping for a “shipped” email.  But nothing yet.  There is a full price one at another store and I am sure it would be in good condition as I have not had a problem with them before but how badly do I want it to get the last Bordeaux Hattie on planet Earth that I would pay full price???   What to do, what to do.  My luck I will wait too long for my Dooney order to ship, it never will, and the other store will sell out.  I guess then it was not meant to be.  But everything about this bag screams ME.  I love Bordeaux, I love drawstrings, I love a big bag every now and then when I am feeling bold, and my goodness...who does not love Florentine leather!  Hattie and I were made for each other



I feel your stress.  There are a few factors to consider: 

Is the full price Bordeaux Hattie *returnable*?  Will you get a credit to your credit card (or cash) or only a store usable credit?  And is having it worth
the full price to you?  

If the full price Bordeaux Hattie is returnable for cash/credit on your credit card,   then it might be worth buying it as an insurance policy to be sure you get your bag.   That is assuming it's worth the money to you.  But don't assume the answer regarding return policy details,  check it out specifically including date for return.

BUT.... if you can't return it for cash/credit on your credit card,  then I would just leave the result to the fates.  If you end up with your online order... it was meant to be,  if not,  there will be other bags or even this one might crop up on sale sometime.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> YES! Lucy and Ethel!
> You have a great day too! (Despite the trip to the Dentist office.)


That's the same image I mention at my job.....quality is not important any more....only volume.  And we treat our work like an assembly line and I joke that I'm like Lucy and Ethel at the end of the line and all the work before me while done quickly is done poorly and I'm the last man to get the item out the door and make it nice so it is sellable!  Can't happen!  I'm too old school and believe quality matters or why would I want to buy from our company????  I'm not of the  "we'll fix it later" mentality.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> That's the same image I mention at my job.....quality is not important any more....only volume.  And we treat our work like an assembly line and I joke that I'm like Lucy and Ethel at the end of the line and all the work before me while done quickly is done poorly and I'm the last man to get the item out the door and make it nice so it is sellable!  Can't happen!  I'm too old school and believe quality matters or why would I want to buy from our company????  I'm not of the  "we'll fix it later" mentality.


There are too few of us who think quality should have a higher priority in todays world.


----------



## BadWolf10

I just ordered the Flo Toscana hobo in ginger and the Nuovo crossbody in ginger,  with the ILD 30% more off, it was an amazing sale!! I just hope DH doesn't freak out, we aren't supposed to buy for ourselves this close to Christmas.  BUT to be fair, he doesn't shop online and he won't find them at the outlet. So it's all good, right ?[emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I just ordered the Flo Toscana hobo in ginger and the Nuovo crossbody in ginger,  with the ILD 30% more off, it was an amazing sale!! I just hope DH doesn't freak out, we aren't supposed to buy for ourselves this close to Christmas.  BUT to be fair, he doesn't shop online and he won't find them at the outlet. So it's all good, right ?[emoji16]


Most DH are thrilled when you tell them you found what you want for a gift, did the work for them,  and got it at a great price.  Remember to tell him what % the overall discount was!     My guess is you paid less than half of the original price.   You saved him all the work and guessing and stress of finding the perfect gift that you know you will love.  It's a win - win.


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> I just ordered the Flo Toscana hobo in ginger and the Nuovo crossbody in ginger,  with the ILD 30% more off, it was an amazing sale!! I just hope DH doesn't freak out, we aren't supposed to buy for ourselves this close to Christmas.  BUT to be fair, he doesn't shop online and he won't find them at the outlet. So it's all good, right ?[emoji16]


I hope you enjoy your new handbags. I have the toscana dome satchel in ginger and I really like the color!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> I feel your stress.  There are a few factors to consider:
> 
> Is the full price Bordeaux Hattie *returnable*?  Will you get a credit to your credit card (or cash) or only a store usable credit?  And is having it worth
> the full price to you?
> 
> If the full price Bordeaux Hattie is returnable for cash/credit on your credit card,   then it might be worth buying it as an insurance policy to be sure you get your bag.   That is assuming it's worth the money to you.  But don't assume the answer regarding return policy details,  check it out specifically including date for return.
> 
> BUT.... if you can't return it for cash/credit on your credit card,  then I would just leave the result to the fates.  If you end up with your online order... it was meant to be,  if not,  there will be other bags or even this one might crop up on sale sometime.


It is a Christmas miracle.  Every time a doorbell rings, a Dooney girl gets her bag!  I received a shipping confirmation and tracking number on my Hattie!  I am beyond thrilled but remaining slightly cautious because it is Florentine.  It could look rough (as we have seen on this forum) but I am hoping it is absolutely glowing.  Only four more days until that doorbell rings.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> It is a Christmas miracle.  Every time a doorbell rings, a Dooney girl gets her bag!  I received a shipping confirmation and tracking number on my Hattie!  I am beyond thrilled but remaining slightly cautious because it is Florentine.  It could look rough (as we have seen on this forum) but I am hoping it is absolutely glowing.  Only four more days until that doorbell rings.


Hope it's a winner.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> I feel your stress.  There are a few factors to consider:
> 
> Is the full price Bordeaux Hattie *returnable*?  Will you get a credit to your credit card (or cash) or only a store usable credit?  And is having it worth
> the full price to you?
> 
> If the full price Bordeaux Hattie is returnable for cash/credit on your credit card,   then it might be worth buying it as an insurance policy to be sure you get your bag.   That is assuming it's worth the money to you.  But don't assume the answer regarding return policy details,  check it out specifically including date for return.
> 
> BUT.... if you can't return it for cash/credit on your credit card,  then I would just leave the result to the fates.  If you end up with your online order... it was meant to be,  if not,  there will be other bags or even this one might crop up on sale sometime.


And maybe having two to pick from you can get the better one since not all Flo arrives the same.  One may cost more but in the end you get what you want if you really love that combo.  Just something to think about...


----------



## Dooneysta

I have received and unpacked the Florentine medium satchel in Steel Blue that was included in 12DOD for $249.
As usual, even the crown jewel leathers are just tossed in the box with no padding. She’s mostly okay, but dayyum.

Wow, even I as a big-bag lover am a little cowed by the dimensions of her wide behind.
It’s almost as smooth as my Natural foldover zip crossbody and a HELL of a lot smoother than my super-textured Natural Flo LoLo tote. The artist took time to make sure all the pieces were similar texture, which I appreciate. Gimme all smooth or all pebbly; either is fine!

The duck patch took a small whang in shipping but otherwise the only flaw is that right at the ‘smile’ (of COURSE) is a dent/line (it is not a scratch) that looks like a damn pen mark. It’s not, but gives that impression.
I shall keep her, because, I mean, I would have dented the duck patch EVENTUALLY, and everything else is perfect so I don’t want to risk getting something lined or too variegated in replacement, but 
The color is very beautiful, definitely reads dark lavender in certain lights. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Dooneysta

Giant ‘pen mark’-looking line smack on front, dent in duck sustained in packing...


----------



## Dooneysta

That haawwwt green suede and smooth leather tho


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4282451
> View attachment 4282452
> View attachment 4282453
> 
> That haawwwt green suede and smooth leather tho


Lovely- simply lovely!! I adore that shade. It is a booger to photo tho isn’t it - a chameleon in different lighting, and a different distances.  I have not carried mine yet - waiting for a special day. Sorry about the mark, but not bad nor noticeable to the casual admirer. It is So smmmooth!  utiful!


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Lovely- simply lovely!! I adore that shade. It is a booger to photo tho isn’t it - a chameleon in different lighting, and a different distances.  I have not carried mine yet - waiting for a special day. Sorry about the mark, but not bad nor noticeable to the casual admirer. It is So smmmooth!  utiful!


Yes, it’s not the worst thing; at some point it’ll patina out, hopefully. If it were a buyer who wears a bag longer at a stretch, the leather might even acquire enough creases and wrinkles to hide it, but I seldom carry very long at one go, so I’ll have to rely on the patina that just happens with simple oxidation over time, mostly. Eyeballing the big kiss lock coin purse in steel blue now


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> Yes, it’s not the worst thing; at some point it’ll patina out, hopefully. If it were a buyer who wears a bag longer at a stretch, the leather might even acquire enough creases and wrinkles to hide it, but I seldom carry very long at one go, so I’ll have to rely on the patina that just happens with simple oxidation over time, mostly. Eyeballing the big kiss lock coin purse in steel blue now


Yes yes - tho I’m STILL waiting on mine, purchased on the 6th. Should finally arrive tomorrow. Two more purchases made 12/11 & 12/12 won’t arrive until 12/27. Argh. But anyway, the pebble leather in steel blue match the florentine steel blue Amazingly Well!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm waiting for the Flo steel blue kiss lock.   I got the small Flo steel blue wallet a few weeks ago.  Someday I might get the Flo small satchel or Bristol in steel blue.... if they offer them at the right price.

Enjoy your medium Flo steel blue satchel.   She is a winner.  You won't notice a few small dings once you start to use her.   There things always stand out more when we first examine the handbags.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for the picture.   I have a pink Florentine small satchel.  I don't remember the exact name,  but to my eye it looks like Pepto Bismol pink.  At least that is what I think of when ever I take the bag out to wear.
> Of course Dooney is known to change colors and keep the same name.  The current Florentine Bordeaux is nothing like the original Florentine Bordeaux color!



OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


----------



## Lilybarb

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


Hey @Joopy-Snoopy, I’ll love it for you!  
I don’t think of Pepto Bismol looking at that pretty pink. In fact, I never think of Pepto at all - thank goodness! 
Your bag is lovely!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


Damn, that’s a PINK BAG.
I don’t think of Pepto Bismol, but it sure is a lot of unbroken pink. It’s so vivid! I fear color this intense, but it WOULD be a great spring bag!!
Isn’t this the one that glitch-priced...? I’m glad they honored it!
If the deal was SUPER good, I’d keep it. It IS pretty. Heck, if the pink ever really starts to bug you, you can probably have it dyed darker down the road and come out ahead even paying someone to dye it (although...there are a lot of people on this forum who successfully dye bags at home!)
Great find!!


----------



## DBLover318

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


Looks like Baby Pink. I have the Kingston Hobo in that color. I like it!


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm waiting for the Flo steel blue kiss lock.   I got the small Flo steel blue wallet a few weeks ago.  Someday I might get the Flo small satchel or Bristol in steel blue.... if they offer them at the right price.
> 
> Enjoy your medium Flo steel blue satchel.   She is a winner.  You won't notice a few small dings once you start to use her.   There things always stand out more when we first examine the handbags.


Ugh, you can’t just delete a post..? Ok, I’m moving what was originally written here to another thread!


----------



## Dooneysta

pictures of zip zips accidentally posted: moving threads!!! Maybe a mod would kindly delete this....?


----------



## Dooneysta

Damn, I meant to post my zip zip question  in NOT the Flo clubhouse. Maybe a mod can move it...?


----------



## Lilybarb

@Joopy-Snoopy, Totally agree with Dooneysta - your Pink lady would make a darn Beautiful spring bag. Hang a leather flower on it (or not  voila!  I love pink!


----------



## MrsKC

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


That is delightful!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4282451
> View attachment 4282452
> View attachment 4282453
> 
> That haawwwt green suede and smooth leather tho


She is gorgeous!!! I love that shade!!![emoji7]


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


I think she is gorgeous!!! And now I regret not keeping my florentine Bristol in this color. She is good for spring and summer, but I can imagine her carried after a heavy snow. What a pop of color she will be against the white snowflakes (but of course, after the snow has fallen).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

That's the same pink as my Flo small satchel.   It makes a great fashion accent.   It's true,  it's a bright, vivid color.   But against more neutral colors in an outfit or a subdued print,  that pink looks great.  I just don't get too matchy matchy with my clothing and that pink handbag.


----------



## momjules

I also got a medium satchel in steel blue from Dooney.
It was a return but the plastic was on the handles and other parts.
It has a parts of pebbling but not much. 
I have a return slip to print out, but it’s beautiful!
I’m waiting for a slim pebble wallet in steel blue so I’ll wait and see.  
It’s a hard bag to find.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I also got a medium satchel in steel blue from Dooney.
> It was a return but the plastic was on the handles and other parts.
> It has a parts of pebbling but not much.
> I have a return slip to print out, but it’s beautiful!
> I’m waiting for a slim pebble wallet in steel blue so I’ll wait and see.
> It’s a hard bag to find.


It's a great new color.   Hope you love it.


----------



## Lilybarb

The steel blue frame pouch to go with the flo satchel arrived (finally).  
It’s Perfect.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> The steel blue frame pouch to go with the flo satchel arrived (finally).
> It’s Perfect.


Yes she is!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> The steel blue frame pouch to go with the flo satchel arrived (finally).
> It’s Perfect.


Mine is on the way!  Glad yours was a winner.


----------



## momjules

It’s beautiful!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


I adore this!!! And I'd wear it anytime, anywhere! So cute and pretty


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you.  I am on pins and needles hoping for a “shipped” email.  But nothing yet.  There is a full price one at another store and I am sure it would be in good condition as I have not had a problem with them before but how badly do I want it to get the last Bordeaux Hattie on planet Earth that I would pay full price???   What to do, what to do.  My luck I will wait too long for my Dooney order to ship, it never will, and the other store will sell out.  I guess then it was not meant to be.  But everything about this bag screams ME.  I love Bordeaux, I love drawstrings, I love a big bag every now and then when I am feeling bold, and my goodness...who does not love Florentine leather!  Hattie and I were made for each other


I recently purchased the large Florentine Hattie Drawstring in Natural and Navy during the 12 days of Dooney.  I got a pretty good discount on one of them, so couldn't resist.  I too love the drawstring bags, along with the Florentine leather.  Hope yours has arrived by now and you're enjoying it.  I'm loving mine as well; we made great choices!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I recently purchased the large Florentine Hattie Drawstring in Natural and Navy during the 12 days of Dooney.  I got a pretty good discount on one of them, so couldn't resist.  I too love the drawstring bags, along with the Florentine leather.  Hope yours has arrived by now and you're enjoying it.  I'm loving mine as well; we made great choices!!!


Enjoy your new Florentine handbags.   The Hattie is a beautiful handbag.  I can't wear that style,  but I always admire it.   Congratulations.


----------



## Bagmedic

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> OMG, you weren't kidding about the Pepto Bismol pink. Not sure yet if I love it or hate it.


I have a Kingston hobo in this color and initially shocked how bright it is but then got used to it. I use mine in October for breast cancer awareness month!  Would also look good with charcoal grey to brighten up a winter wardrobe.


----------



## BadWolf10

So the toscana hobo and nuovo crossbody arrived. The hobo is just too small and I was not happy with the crossbody.  So back they go. But, I just ordered the Flo Derby hobo in natural and the flap crossbody in natural. Still got the 30% and hopefully they will be winners.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So the toscana hobo and nuovo crossbody arrived. The hobo is just too small and I was not happy with the crossbody.  So back they go. But, I just ordered the Flo Derby hobo in natural and the flap crossbody in natural. Still got the 30% and hopefully they will be winners.


BW:  hope the new ones are just right for you.  Glad you still got in on the sale tonight.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I recently purchased the large Florentine Hattie Drawstring in Natural and Navy during the 12 days of Dooney.  I got a pretty good discount on one of them, so couldn't resist.  I too love the drawstring bags, along with the Florentine leather.  Hope yours has arrived by now and you're enjoying it.  I'm loving mine as well; we made great choices!!!


I received the large at full price from QVC and the regular size at half price from Dooney.  The one at Dillard’s is still full price and I did not purchase.  The large was tote size for me and really nice but I could only shoulder carry that one.  There was a small hole in the leather that could have been repaired.  The regular size could be crook-of-the-arm carry or shoulder carry.  Both were “textured” -not glass smooth but not roughly pebbled- and in good condition.  I returned the large only because I couldn’t pass up the great deal on the regular size.  I do love this bag.  So happy!  The navy was my second choice as that one was on sale, too, and navy in Florentine is divine.  I am glad you are enjoying your Hattie’s!  I was surprised how nicely the drawstring slides.  Very nice.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I received the large at full price from QVC and the regular size at half price from Dooney.  The one at Dillard’s is still full price and I did not purchase.  The large was tote size for me and really nice but I could only shoulder carry that one.  There was a small hole in the leather that could have been repaired.  The regular size could be crook-of-the-arm carry or shoulder carry.  Both were “textured” -not glass smooth but not roughly pebbled- and in good condition.  I returned the large only because I couldn’t pass up the great deal on the regular size.  I do love this bag.  So happy!  The navy was my second choice as that one was on sale, too, and navy in Florentine is divine.  I am glad you are enjoying your Hattie’s!  I was surprised how nicely the drawstring slides.  Very nice.


Enjoy your Hattie.  I'm glad you found the size that worked for you and it was the one on sale!   Score!


----------



## aerinha

I am really loving my small Florentine logo lock.  Just the right, holding a lot without being too big.  She has the hobo look without the slouch.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Normally everything that I’ve receive from Dooney.com is in pristine condition. The navy toggle crossbody arrived (2 days early) & as I tore into the box the first thing I noticed was no packing material. Uh-oh. Then I saw the plastic wrapping wasn’t sealed, the bag was not stuffed. Big uh-oh. I got no dustbag. The bag has been used, and abused. Man did I get lemon. It actually looks (sadly) worse than the pics as I didn’t bother to photo all the bangs & bruises. One half of the bag came from 1 cow, the other half from a different cow. There’s an actual CUT in the leather of the top fold. CALLED Dooney. They waived shipping. I’ll swap & try again - in steel blue. Newer color, perhaps less chance of getting a return (maybe). Bummed.
> Please excuse my loading 1 pic at a time but for some technical reason beyond my understanding, if I load more than 1 photo per post, unrelated pics in my photos upload with them.


Man, the supposed exchange on this trashed out toggle cb has been a PAIN. I called DB last week because they ended up refunding the full cost instead of exchanging for same bag in steel blue (newer color less chance of a bad bag right?) and the next day they debited $8.03 from my checking. Whattt??? Even tho shipping is 7.50 the cs rep I spoke with last week stated it was a shipping charge & it would be refunded, as well I would receive a shipment notification on blue steel the beginning of this wk. No notice no credit. 
Today I called again, spoke w/David, totally didn’t know what he doing or that what he was saying made zero sense. I even asked if I could get another bag for my original sale price minus the goofy 8.03 they deducted - no the sale price is no longer valid, he didn’t know what the 8.03 was but I should wait another week etc. and no exchange is forthcoming.  I asked to speak w/a leader and he tried every trick in the book to get me to hang up. I persisted, got superv Desiree on the line. She said they were out of steel blue (tho it’s still online) & she didn’t have a clue why 8.03 was deducted. End result, I got another navy toggle that the w’house folks are supposed to check quality prior to shipping for the sale of 185 minus the 8.03. (That looked like the only option to get that refunded).  Problem is now, that since I THOUGHT I would be getting a steel blue toggle exchange, I ordered another different style navy bag that is in transit. Geez louise. 
Sorry for this being lengthy - I’m venting. Thanks for reading, and hope no one else goes thru issues with their 12Day purchases.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Man, the supposed exchange on this trashed out toggle cb has been a PAIN. I called DB last week because they ended up refunding the full cost instead of exchanging for same bag in steel blue (newer color less chance of a bad bag right?) and the next day they debited $8.03 from my checking. Whattt??? Even tho shipping is 7.50 the cs rep I spoke with last week stated it was a shipping charge & it would be refunded, as well I would receive a shipment notification on blue steel the beginning of this wk. No notice no credit.
> Today I called again, spoke w/David, totally didn’t know what he doing or that what he was saying made zero sense. I even asked if I could get another bag for my original sale price minus the goofy 8.03 they deducted - no the sale price is no longer valid, he didn’t know what the 8.03 was but I should wait another week etc. and no exchange is forthcoming.  I asked to speak w/a leader and he tried every trick in the book to get me to hang up. I persisted, got superv Desiree on the line. She said they were out of steel blue (tho it’s still online) & she didn’t have a clue why 8.03 was deducted. End result, I got another navy toggle that the w’house folks are supposed to check quality prior to shipping for the sale of 185 minus the 8.03. (That looked like the only option to get that refunded).  Problem is now, that since I THOUGHT I would be getting a steel blue toggle exchange, I ordered another different style navy bag that is in transit. Geez louise.
> Sorry for this being lengthy - I’m venting. Thanks for reading, and hope no one else goes thru issues with their 12Day purchases.


 I hope it is awesome when it finally arrives. Navyfest!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> I hope it is awesome when it finally arrives. Navyfest!!


Thanks @Dooneysta.  Navy overload! Argh.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Man, the supposed exchange on this trashed out toggle cb has been a PAIN. I called DB last week because they ended up refunding the full cost instead of exchanging for same bag in steel blue (newer color less chance of a bad bag right?) and the next day they debited $8.03 from my checking. Whattt??? Even tho shipping is 7.50 the cs rep I spoke with last week stated it was a shipping charge & it would be refunded, as well I would receive a shipment notification on blue steel the beginning of this wk. No notice no credit.
> Today I called again, spoke w/David, totally didn’t know what he doing or that what he was saying made zero sense. I even asked if I could get another bag for my original sale price minus the goofy 8.03 they deducted - no the sale price is no longer valid, he didn’t know what the 8.03 was but I should wait another week etc. and no exchange is forthcoming.  I asked to speak w/a leader and he tried every trick in the book to get me to hang up. I persisted, got superv Desiree on the line. She said they were out of steel blue (tho it’s still online) & she didn’t have a clue why 8.03 was deducted. End result, I got another navy toggle that the w’house folks are supposed to check quality prior to shipping for the sale of 185 minus the 8.03. (That looked like the only option to get that refunded).  Problem is now, that since I THOUGHT I would be getting a steel blue toggle exchange, I ordered another different style navy bag that is in transit. Geez louise.
> Sorry for this being lengthy - I’m venting. Thanks for reading, and hope no one else goes thru issues with their 12Day purchases.


Lilybarb, I hope that the wait will be worth it! You deserve a pristine bag!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Lilybarb, I hope that the wait will be worth it! You deserve a pristine bag!!


@Bestbagyet - Thank you!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Lilybarb said:


> I asked to speak w/a leader and he tried every trick in the book to get me to hang up. I persisted, got superv Desiree on the line.



That's outrageous! Good for you for not letting him get away with it.


----------



## Lilybarb

DaffodilDuck said:


> That's outrageous! Good for you for not letting him get away with it.


Oh he tried HARD.  He first said I don’t see a supervisor on the floor but I can transfer you to her phone. I stated, no, you’ll transfer me, I’ll get her voicemail which will be full, so I’ll hold until one can pick up on your line. Then he bemoaned that he couldn’t tie up his line that other customers were waiting. I told him as soon as you find a supervr for THIS customer you can move to the next, but until you do I WILL HOLD. I really left him no option but to either find me a leader or hang up on me. I was nice about it, but he knew I was mad as h**l.


----------



## Ellen Marie

brookeab said:


> Okay, here we go.
> 
> Smith bag in plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small satchel in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large satchels in black and natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am missing my chestnut and plum satchels as well as my dark brown toggle tote. Just don't have pics of those yet!


Here it is almost 2019 and I have yet to get a Plum Smith.  Yours is a beauty!


----------



## Ellen Marie

RebeccaJ said:


> I had to search to find something different, you guys got it going on!  Here's three.  Had to go back to the tree.
> 
> T'Moro Double Pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White/Natural Toggle Crossbody (just for Sarah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry Binocular (was beat up before I got it


I had no ideas they did the Double pocket in T'moro and the binocular bag in Raspberry! Wow!!


----------



## Ellen Marie

MrsKC said:


> MiniFlorentine Satchel in T'morrow Brown, Smith Bag in T'morrow brown with Fushia Flo Checbook Wallet, Medium Zip Hobo in Natural (with Pepper ).


That wallet and that bag! I never would have put them together, but they really pop.


----------



## Ellen Marie

annie1 said:


> My fushia large satchel from Xmas days Of Dooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261390
> 
> 
> View attachment 2261391


Isn't this Fuchsia the Made In America version with the Fuchsia whipstitch on the handles?


----------



## Ellen Marie

janenuqui said:


> Finally, I can join you fab ladies on this clubhouse! My Florentine mini-satchel has arrived!!
> View attachment 2283771
> 
> 
> So much love for this beautifully crafted handbag!
> 
> I am a proud owner of 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags, and in terms of construction, this handbag blows those two out of the water. It's just that awesome!


Lavender! Definitely a winner!


----------



## Ellen Marie

bestrdh said:


> Right out of the box!!
> 
> View attachment 2292689


Oh, I think I just melted a little...


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

Ellen Marie said:


> Oh, I think I just melted a little...


Is that the denim? I'm on back order! How did you get one? It's beautiful.


----------



## Ellen Marie

lkmbeachinmoney said:


> Is that the denim? I'm on back order! How did you get one? It's beautiful.


No, it's Lavender and that post is from YEARS ago. I just saw it and quoted it.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Can anyone help me find the post where people are looking for certain bags? And is there a buying or selling thread on here?


----------



## aerinha

Ellen Marie said:


> Can anyone help me find the post where people are looking for certain bags? And is there a buying or selling thread on here?


 Buying and selling on here is forbidden in public threads.


----------



## Ellen Marie

aerinha said:


> Buying and selling on here is forbidden in public threads.


That's great Information.  Is there a thread to help people find bags they are searching for?


----------



## aerinha

Ellen Marie said:


> That's great Information.  Is there a thread to help people find bags they are searching for?



Not that I have seen on the Dooney forum.  I know in the Mulberry forum theremis a thread where you post your holy grails and if someone finds it they post where they saw it.  You could start a thread like it here.


----------



## Lilybarb

I can’t believe it. Dooney sent me ANOTHER trashed toggle cb. 
There was no stuffing outside the bag, it was in an unsealed plastic bag. It has obviously been used - the folds are creased. The color is scuffed off each corner, & no registration card.


----------



## Lilybarb

This is the way it was in the box


----------



## Lilybarb

Aargh. They keep this up and they’re going to owe Me money.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Aargh. They keep this up and they’re going to owe Me money.


Absolutely unacceptable!!! Lilybarb, I am frustrated for you! Dooney sends you this crap...no more chances to make this right, Dooney ! Btw...they do owe me money for seriously overcharging my cc! 
Signed, Dooney Disappointed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Aargh. They keep this up and they’re going to owe Me money.


I have purchased pre-loved Dooney bags on Ebay in better condition, and shipped better! I'm so sorry this is happening LB! Receiving a new bag should be fun, not frustrating.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I have purchased pre-loved Dooney bags on Ebay in better condition, and shipped better! I'm so sorry this is happening LB! Receiving a new bag should be fun, not frustrating.


I agree.   But... now you have no doubt you will return the bag.   No agonizing over whether some small thing will bug you if you keep it.  The decision is clear cut.  Take comfort in that. 

 As bad, frustrating, time wasting, unfair, unprofessional, unacceptable, etc. as the situation is,  don't let it take on more power by making you more upset.  (And yes,  I know it's easy to say when I wasn't the one who got that handbag in that condition).

We probably all have enough handbags to get by quite well.  When buying new ones adds more stress than pleasure,  I know it's time to step onto the handbag ban wagon for a while.   The stress fades (at least the stress that was coming from handbag purchases) and new styles and sales pop up,  and then I start looking for new treasures again.  My wallet gets a rest and handbag collecting becomes fun again after a while.

Hope you can get a quick resolution and refund/replacement.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Lilybarb said:


> I can’t believe it. Dooney sent me ANOTHER trashed toggle cb.
> There was no stuffing outside the bag, it was in an unsealed plastic bag. It has obviously been used - the folds are creased. The color is scuffed off each corner, & no registration card.


Wow Dooney! For what we pay, the bag should be shipped carefully and in immaculate condition.  If you want help finding one on some resale site, let us know. This is so disappointing.


----------



## Ellen Marie

aerinha said:


> Not that I have seen on the Dooney forum.  I know in the Mulberry forum theremis a thread where you post your holy grails and if someone finds it they post where they saw it.  You could start a thread like it here.


I think I will. I have a whole list of them.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lilybarb said:


> Oh he tried HARD.  He first said I don’t see a supervisor on the floor but I can transfer you to her phone. I stated, no, you’ll transfer me, I’ll get her voicemail which will be full, so I’ll hold until one can pick up on your line. Then he bemoaned that he couldn’t tie up his line that other customers were waiting. I told him as soon as you find a supervr for THIS customer you can move to the next, but until you do I WILL HOLD. I really left him no option but to either find me a leader or hang up on me. I was nice about it, but he knew I was mad as h**l.


Dooney is great until you need customer service!  They are terrible and don't get me started on ILD customer service!  No one answers the phone and best to email them but you can't have a conversation.  Both are too frustrating for me so I don't buy unless in person at an outlet.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Bestbagyet @RuedeNesle @Ellen Marie @Bagmedic   Thank you ladies SO much for commiserating with me. I do not know what I’m going to do now - other than try to get the same supervisor I spoke to last time on the phone. I emailed her B4 I got the bag for a tracking number & got Zero response so I know it’s useless to email her. The way I see it the ONLY way they can make it better is give me another choice for the SAME sale price and Eventually send me the brand spanking new bag they should have sent the first time. It’s all just ridiculous. 
Coach bags are looking better & better.


----------



## Lilybarb

A short update. The supervisor & I are still negotiating so that I don’t lose my 30% discount on the 2 trashed out bags they sent to me. There was no one left in office Friday that had the needed authority so today it Should Be Worked Out. I’m not very trusting at this point tho. The c/s rep originally said Desiree wasn’t even there when I asked for her then suddenly she popped up on the line. But she said it would take someone above her to approve the 30% off.
Even though I’ve received this blk/blk flo satchel I can’t carry it yet due to the continued frustration with D&B.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> A short update. The supervisor & I are still negotiating so that I don’t lose my 30% discount on the 2 trashed out bags they sent to me. There was no one left in office Friday that had the needed authority so today it Should Be Worked Out. I’m not very trusting at this point tho. The c/s rep originally said Desiree wasn’t even there when I asked for her then suddenly she popped up on the line. But she said it would take someone above her to approve the 30% off.
> Even though I’ve received this blk/blk flo satchel I can’t carry it yet due to the continued frustration with D&B.


So until I feel better I’m cheating w/marine (although it photographs black) large Mercer tote.


----------



## Lilybarb

Yay, the ordeal is over...I hope. Dooney actually called me! 
Fyi currently Dooney is out of stock in florentine steel blue toggle cb, & Cooper PL same color. Sooo, a 30% off steel blue Flynn will replace the 2nd trashed toggle. Whew. 
If you narrow down what you want in relation to what is actually available (nevermind that their website shows US it IS available) there is not a wide choice at all.


----------



## QueenB718

I wondered if you Dooney experts can answer a few questions for me. I have long been a handbag collector but just bought my first Dooney & Bourke bag last week. I did some research before going to the outlet and had decided I wanted a small Florentine satchel. I found a beautiful navy one at the outlet that is in perfect shape so I scooped it up. When I got home and unwrapped the strap from inside the bag I noticed it is only navy on one side and the other side is a tan color. When I was researching this bag I saw many pictures and videos but the straps were always the same color as the bag on both sides. The navy satchel on the Dooney website shows the same. Do any of you have satchels with a strap like this? Is this an outlet difference? Also in my research, I found multiple types of small satchels which appear to have different leather types such as Oberland, calf, pebble grain, city, Florentine Vachetta, ect. Would someone be kind enough to educate me on these different small satchels? The bag I bought does not say florentine anywhere on the tag but when I look up the item number it comes up as the Florentine small satchel so I a assume that is what I purchased since I have never had one before. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## christinemliu

QueenB718 said:


> I wondered if you Dooney experts can answer a few questions for me. I have long been a handbag collector but just bought my first Dooney & Bourke bag last week. I did some research before going to the outlet and had decided I wanted a small Florentine satchel. I found a beautiful navy one at the outlet that is in perfect shape so I scooped it up. When I got home and unwrapped the strap from inside the bag I noticed it is only navy on one side and the other side is a tan color. When I was researching this bag I saw many pictures and videos but the straps were always the same color as the bag on both sides. The navy satchel on the Dooney website shows the same. Do any of you have satchels with a strap like this? Is this an outlet difference? Also in my research, I found multiple types of small satchels which appear to have different leather types such as Oberland, calf, pebble grain, city, Florentine Vachetta, ect. Would someone be kind enough to educate me on these different small satchels? The bag I bought does not say florentine anywhere on the tag but when I look up the item number it comes up as the Florentine small satchel so I a assume that is what I purchased since I have never had one before. Thanks for any help you can provide.


Hi! Congrats on your first Dooney! I am definitely not an expert, am a fairly recent DB fan, so hopefully some of the others can chime in, but I think that the item number 8L980 does refer to Florentine small satchels. If your logo on the front of the bag is a leather patch (not a metal plate), that is another piece of evidence of Florentine satchels. Pebble grain is a hardy, sturdier pebbled leather, calf and city are smooth leathers, samba is a smooshy, pebbled leather, florentine vacchetta will patina, can be smooth or slightly pebbled, and oberland is a fairly new offering. 

As far as the strap, I don't know! That sounds like a strap that is similar to what comes with the Dooney Beacon collection...

Hope though you love the bag nevertheless! I really like Dooney for their price point, some of their unique styles, and the saturated color!


----------



## Stephg

QueenB718 said:


> I wondered if you Dooney experts can answer a few questions for me. I have long been a handbag collector but just bought my first Dooney & Bourke bag last week. I did some research before going to the outlet and had decided I wanted a small Florentine satchel. I found a beautiful navy one at the outlet that is in perfect shape so I scooped it up. When I got home and unwrapped the strap from inside the bag I noticed it is only navy on one side and the other side is a tan color. When I was researching this bag I saw many pictures and videos but the straps were always the same color as the bag on both sides. The navy satchel on the Dooney website shows the same. Do any of you have satchels with a strap like this? Is this an outlet difference? Also in my research, I found multiple types of small satchels which appear to have different leather types such as Oberland, calf, pebble grain, city, Florentine Vachetta, ect. Would someone be kind enough to educate me on these different small satchels? The bag I bought does not say florentine anywhere on the tag but when I look up the item number it comes up as the Florentine small satchel so I a assume that is what I purchased since I have never had one before. Thanks for any help you can provide.



Your strap is correct, it’s only the “bag colour” on one side.


----------



## QueenB718

christinemliu said:


> Hi! Congrats on your first Dooney! I am definitely not an expert, am a fairly recent DB fan, so hopefully some of the others can chime in, but I think that the item number 8L980 does refer to Florentine small satchels. If your logo on the front of the bag is a leather patch (not a metal plate), that is another piece of evidence of Florentine satchels. Pebble grain is a hardy, sturdier pebbled leather, calf and city are smooth leathers, samba is a smooshy, pebbled leather, florentine vacchetta will patina, can be smooth or slightly pebbled, and oberland is a fairly new offering.
> 
> As far as the strap, I don't know! That sounds like a strap that is similar to what comes with the Dooney Beacon collection...
> 
> Hope though you love the bag nevertheless! I really like Dooney for their price point, some of their unique styles, and the saturated color!


Thanks for the information Christinemliu! There is so much to learn.


----------



## QueenB718

Stephg said:


> Your strap is correct, it’s only the “bag colour” on one side.


Thanks for confirming this.  Every picture or video I have looked up shows the color on both sides so I was confused.


----------



## christinemliu

QueenB718 said:


> Thanks for confirming this.  Every picture or video I have looked up shows the color on both sides so I was confused.


She's right. I found someone's listing, I think it's the last picture, you can see the crossbody strap for this navy Florentine satchel has tan on the other side. I missed this on mine because I don't use the strap that came with my mini Florentine plus mine is in natural so I probably didnt even notice the difference!
Here's the listing:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/dooney-and-bourke-small-navy-florentine-leather-satchel/21770340/

Hope this puts you at ease!
And again, welcome to the world of Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Yay, the ordeal is over...I hope. Dooney actually called me!
> Fyi currently Dooney is out of stock in florentine steel blue toggle cb, & Cooper PL same color. Sooo, a 30% off steel blue Flynn will replace the 2nd trashed toggle. Whew.
> If you narrow down what you want in relation to what is actually available (nevermind that their website shows US it IS available) there is not a wide choice at all.


Hope you get beautiful handbags to enjoy after all that stress.
The Flynn is a nice bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

QueenB718 said:


> I wondered if you Dooney experts can answer a few questions for me. I have long been a handbag collector but just bought my first Dooney & Bourke bag last week. I did some research before going to the outlet and had decided I wanted a small Florentine satchel. I found a beautiful navy one at the outlet that is in perfect shape so I scooped it up. When I got home and unwrapped the strap from inside the bag I noticed it is only navy on one side and the other side is a tan color. When I was researching this bag I saw many pictures and videos but the straps were always the same color as the bag on both sides. The navy satchel on the Dooney website shows the same. Do any of you have satchels with a strap like this? Is this an outlet difference? Also in my research, I found multiple types of small satchels which appear to have different leather types such as Oberland, calf, pebble grain, city, Florentine Vachetta, ect. Would someone be kind enough to educate me on these different small satchels? The bag I bought does not say florentine anywhere on the tag but when I look up the item number it comes up as the Florentine small satchel so I a assume that is what I purchased since I have never had one before. Thanks for any help you can provide.


Welcome to Dooney and to the forum.  8L980 is the original style number for the Florentine leather small satchel.   I bought many,  when Dooney had a retail boutique store in my city.   The handbag is designed in the US, the leather is processed in Italy,  the handbag is manufactured in China.  These classic and original Florentine styles are known for the leather Dooney logo patch on the outside (which many of us prefer to the metal logo on other leather implementations of the small satchel style).  Also,  the interior collar and underside of the tassels is green suede.

There is a made in US version of this Florentine satchel.  The interior trim on that one is red leather and the bottom has a rectangular base rather than the center seam that is on the original version.   The small satchel in other leathers have metal Dooney logo patches and other differences in the tassels and interior collars.

Enjoy your new Dooney.   Florentine leather is navy is stunning.... it's an obsession of mine.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Yay, the ordeal is over...I hope. Dooney actually called me!
> Fyi currently Dooney is out of stock in florentine steel blue toggle cb, & Cooper PL same color. Sooo, a 30% off steel blue Flynn will replace the 2nd trashed toggle. Whew.
> If you narrow down what you want in relation to what is actually available (nevermind that their website shows US it IS available) there is not a wide choice at all.


I can’t believe it. I had not received a ship confirm on the steel blue Flynn so I checked my acct’s order status & it says back ordered! Yet if you click on that color on the product page, it says in stock. Now this Flynn was my THIRD choice while I was on the phone trying to rectify this mess with Desiree. The blue Toggle, the blue Cooper  she said were each out of stock. Now the Flynn that she said Was in stock is now on back order??? Doing business with Dooney has become too much of a pain in the rear.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> I can’t believe it. I had not received a ship confirm on the steel blue Flynn so I checked my acct’s order status & it says back ordered! Yet if you click on that color on the product page, it says in stock. Now this Flynn was my THIRD choice while I was on the phone trying to rectify this mess with Desiree. The blue Toggle, the blue Cooper  she said were each out of stock. Now the Flynn that she said Was in stock is now on back order??? Doing business with Dooney has become too much of a pain in the rear.


Oh my, I’m sorry.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> I can’t believe it. I had not received a ship confirm on the steel blue Flynn so I checked my acct’s order status & it says back ordered! Yet if you click on that color on the product page, it says in stock. Now this Flynn was my THIRD choice while I was on the phone trying to rectify this mess with Desiree. The blue Toggle, the blue Cooper  she said were each out of stock. Now the Flynn that she said Was in stock is now on back order??? Doing business with Dooney has become too much of a pain in the rear.


Lilybarb, it might be be worth calling Dooney tomorrow. I've learned that when Dooney cancels my order (per my request) the order status on my account will then indicate "backordered." Perhaps Dooney canceled your order, or some other Dooney mystery is causing your order status to indicate "backordered" although the item is in stock. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Dooneysta - thank you. 
@Bestbagyet - thank you, yes I guess I’ll be calling again. In the past they have told me that if a bag is back ordered & stock doesn’t come in within 30 days, the order will show canceled. I have seen them to this, but I don’t what’s going on with this mess anymore - except that I’m totally disgusted.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Lilybarb, it might be be worth calling Dooney tomorrow. I've learned that when Dooney cancels my order (per my request) the order status on my account will then indicate "backordered." Perhaps Dooney canceled your order, or some other Dooney mystery is causing your order status to indicate "backordered" although the item is in stock. Keep us posted.


Hey Bby, my replacement bag has shipped. Fingers & legs crossed. All of this for one new toggle bag that I still don’t have. Will bump the pbl flynn eta 1/18 to Show Us Your New...thread upon arrival. Thanks for everyone’s support!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Bby, my replacement bag has shipped. Fingers & legs crossed. All of this for one new toggle bag that I still don’t have. Will bump the pbl flynn eta 1/18 to Show Us Your New...thread upon arrival. Thanks for everyone’s support!


Hey Lilybarb, I'm glad to hear that it shipped! I really want to do a happy dance, but I'm afraid to do it prematurely. I'll do half the happy dance  now and the other half when your bag arrives and is safely in your hands! You deserve the Perseverance Award!


----------



## Lilybarb

Thanks @Bestbagyet! Award? I’ll just take a 30% off NEW bag - I hope!! I Still want to re-order that flo toggle, but I’m so scared....


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks @Bestbagyet! Award? I’ll just take a 30% off NEW bag - I hope!! I Still want to re-order that flo toggle, but I’m so scared....


The universe seems to be against you on that toggle!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> The universe seems to be against you on that toggle!


I agree! The replacement (finally!) is posted in thread Show us your new Dooney.


----------



## Sanagr

momjules said:


> I also got a medium satchel in steel blue from Dooney.
> It was a return but the plastic was on the handles and other parts.
> It has a parts of pebbling but not much.
> I have a return slip to print out, but it’s beautiful!
> I’m waiting for a slim pebble wallet in steel blue so I’ll wait and see.
> It’s a hard bag to find.


 how much did you pay???


----------



## momjules

Sanagr said:


> how much did you pay???



Hello! 
I paid 249.00 around Christmas time.
I also got the flip wallet to match.
It’s pebble leather. 
I haven’t used either one yet as rain is always in the forecast.
I too have a return email for it .
For 249.00 it’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## Bestbagyet

momjules said:


> Hello!
> I paid 249.00 around Christmas time.
> I also got the flip wallet to match.
> It’s pebble leather.
> I haven’t used either one yet as rain is always in the forecast.
> I too have a return email for it .
> For 249.00 it’s a beautiful bag.


You were one of the fortunate people who got the steel blue florentine satchel at a great price! I absolutely love this color! Both are beautiful!


----------



## momjules

Thank you!   I’m thinking of keeping her.
I’ve got a feeling this color won’t be around long!


----------



## Sanagr

momjules said:


> Hello!
> I paid 249.00 around Christmas time.
> I also got the flip wallet to match.
> It’s pebble leather.
> I haven’t used either one yet as rain is always in the forecast.
> I too have a return email for it .
> For 249.00 it’s a beautiful bag.


Thanks. Did you buy through website??. Or the outlet itself?.


----------



## momjules

This purchase was through Dooneys website.
I grabbed one when I saw that color marked down![emoji16]


----------



## Crystice

Hello all! I’m new to Dooneyland. I’m looking at a florentine satchel but can’t decide between the medium or small. 
I reeeeaaaaally like bordeaux but it says it is out of stock in the medium. Will it come back? 
Should I get a preloved one ( spend less money ) or take the plunge and get a gorgeous new one. If I get a new one first then I’d have a comparable if I wanted to get preloved ones. 
What would you all recommend for my first Dooney? I like great squishy leather, but also like I nice wide opening. I don’t have a Dooney store or outlet near me so all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Sanagr

Crystice said:


> Hello all! I’m new to Dooneyland. I’m looking at a florentine satchel but can’t decide between the medium or small.
> I reeeeaaaaally like bordeaux but it says it is out of stock in the medium. Will it come back?
> Should I get a preloved one ( spend less money ) or take the plunge and get a gorgeous new one. If I get a new one first then I’d have a comparable if I wanted to get preloved ones.
> What would you all recommend for my first Dooney? I like great squishy leather, but also like I nice wide opening. I don’t have a Dooney store or outlet near me so all suggestions are appreciated.


New one for sure . Medium, as more space is always a great idea. If you are in US they ship for free even from outlets. Do wait for valentines promos. They normally start around 2nd week of Feb. Meanwhile see the videos on you tube to get more insight about the sizing and actual colous. Peccan Tan Beauty is an avid collector and her channel is amazing, so is Joshie Micheal.


----------



## Dooneysta

Crystice said:


> Hello all! I’m new to Dooneyland. I’m looking at a florentine satchel but can’t decide between the medium or small.
> I reeeeaaaaally like bordeaux but it says it is out of stock in the medium. Will it come back?
> Should I get a preloved one ( spend less money ) or take the plunge and get a gorgeous new one. If I get a new one first then I’d have a comparable if I wanted to get preloved ones.
> What would you all recommend for my first Dooney? I like great squishy leather, but also like I nice wide opening. I don’t have a Dooney store or outlet near me so all suggestions are appreciated.


My vote is for medium, but just FYI medium is a big bag. But if you like a big opening/big bags, medium all the way.

And unless you just fall hard for an old color, or the price is insanely low, buy a new one! Between the main Dooney site and ilovedooney, there’s tons of sales eventually. I got mine before Christmas for $249. It’s awesome. They might go even lower on ilovedooney, I’m not positive.


----------



## Crystice

Sanagr said:


> New one for sure . Medium, as more space is always a great idea. If you are in US they ship for free even from outlets. Do wait for valentines promos. They normally start around 2nd week of Feb. Meanwhile see the videos on you tube to get more insight about the sizing and actual colous. Peccan Tan Beauty is an avid collector and her channel is amazing, so is Joshie Micheal.


Thank you so much for the feed back! I think I will do the medium. I have a coach rogue satchel 36 and the dimensions are about the same. Is the medium more slouchy than a small? 
And thank you for the tip on Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Crystice

Dooneysta said:


> My vote is for medium, but just FYI medium is a big bag. But if you like a big opening/big bags, medium all the way.
> 
> And unless you just fall hard for an old color, or the price is insanely low, buy a new one! Between the main Dooney site and ilovedooney, there’s tons of sales eventually. I got mine before Christmas for $249. It’s awesome. They might go even lower on ilovedooney, I’m not positive.


Thank you for the insight! I usually would rather have room for stuff, if my girls want me to carry something for them ect. I have been eyeing the black, the contrast stitching and lighter whipstich hAndles look soooooo good


----------



## Sanagr

Crystice said:


> Thank you for the insight! I usually would rather have room for stuff, if my girls want me to carry something for them ect. I have been eyeing the black, the contrast stitching and lighter whipstich hAndles look soooooo good


Yeah. The slouchiness depends of the leather itself. Florentine isnt too slouchy nor too hard. Try calling outlets around your area to check what they have in stock??


----------



## Sanagr

Sanagr said:


> Yeah. The slouchiness depends of the leather itself. Florentine isnt too slouchy nor too hard. Try calling outlets around your area to check what they have in stock??


* on the leather


----------



## Crystice

And the Bordeaux.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Crystice said:


> Hello all! I’m new to Dooneyland. I’m looking at a florentine satchel but can’t decide between the medium or small.
> I reeeeaaaaally like bordeaux but it says it is out of stock in the medium. Will it come back?
> Should I get a preloved one ( spend less money ) or take the plunge and get a gorgeous new one. If I get a new one first then I’d have a comparable if I wanted to get preloved ones.
> What would you all recommend for my first Dooney? I like great squishy leather, but also like I nice wide opening. I don’t have a Dooney store or outlet near me so all suggestions are appreciated.



*Crystice*:   Welcome to the Dooney forum.   The Florentine satchels in small and medium are both good sized satchels.   The medium has a larger opening and it's a much bigger and heavier handbag .   Don't let the names small and medium confuse you.   The small,  isn't small, it's a very nice sized handbag and has a wide base.  The medium is a very large handbag.  Some ladies prefer one size,  other ladies prefer the other size.  I like the look of the medium,  but it's too heavy for me and the small is large enough for what I carry.

As for color,  you can't go wrong with a black Florentine handbag.  They are very rich looking.   The current crop of Florentine Bordeaux has a lot of brown in the color.... at least to my eye.   I had, and returned 2 small Florentine satchels in Bordeaux last month.   The color just didn't excite me.  But I know color is very personal.  I prefer black, navy, etc. over browns of any shade.  Others go nuts for Florentine in chestnut or Tmoro brown.

I'm going to make one more suggestion.... be sure you understand the return policy where ever you buy.   The Dooney site and I Love Dooney have very good return policies (generally,  except for certain sales) ,  so does QVC.    But if you deal with the outlets,  you need to verify how a return will be handled.... will you get a credit back to your credit card or a store credit or are there other restrictions.

Some Florentine leather is smooth, and some is pebbled.   We all have our preferences.  But some handbags have areas of smooth and areas of pebbled Florentine leather.  We all react differently,  but it's good to know you can return the handbag if it doesn't please you for some reason.

And yes,  wait for sales.    And if you do buy from an outlet (you can order by phone),  ask them to check the bag over carefully (for any issues) and describe it to you in terms of the leather,  scratches, etc.    Happy shopping.

Another favorite Florentine style of mine is the Bristol satchel.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Crystice said:


> Hello all! I’m new to Dooneyland. I’m looking at a florentine satchel but can’t decide between the medium or small.
> I reeeeaaaaally like bordeaux but it says it is out of stock in the medium. Will it come back?
> Should I get a preloved one ( spend less money ) or take the plunge and get a gorgeous new one. If I get a new one first then I’d have a comparable if I wanted to get preloved ones.
> What would you all recommend for my first Dooney? I like great squishy leather, but also like I nice wide opening. I don’t have a Dooney store or outlet near me so all suggestions are appreciated.



Hi Crystice. I have both sizes and I can honestly say that I rarely carry my medium. It's big and heavy. I'm already carrying a laptop case to work, so carrying a medium is an overkill for me. Also, hard to tuck it awaybat the restaurant and stuff. I only carry my medium when I have to carry extra stuff for work or when I fo somewhere with my kids and I need the extra room for their stuff.

The price on ILoveDooney is better than Dooney.com. Lord and Taylor is running a 30% off charity event right now too. You can always order online and return in store. I don't buy preloved unless I really want certain colors and they are no longer available through Dooney or department stores, or unless I can inspect the bag in person. Florentine leather can easily be scratches or get wet and leave water marks, so do buy with caution when buying used.


----------



## Crystice

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Crystice*:   Welcome to the Dooney forum.   The Florentine satchels in small and medium are both good sized satchels.   The medium has a larger opening and it's a much bigger and heavier handbag .   Don't let the names small and medium confuse you.   The small,  isn't small, it's a very nice sized handbag and has a wide base.  The medium is a very large handbag.  Some ladies prefer one size,  other ladies prefer the other size.  I like the look of the medium,  but it's too heavy for me and the small is large enough for what I carry.
> 
> As for color,  you can't go wrong with a black Florentine handbag.  They are very rich looking.   The current crop of Florentine Bordeaux has a lot of brown in the color.... at least to my eye.   I had, and returned 2 small Florentine satchels in Bordeaux last month.   The color just didn't excite me.  But I know color is very personal.  I prefer black, navy, etc. over browns of any shade.  Others go nuts for Florentine in chestnut or Tmoro brown.
> 
> I'm going to make one more suggestion.... be sure you understand the return policy where ever you buy.   The Dooney site and I Love Dooney have very good return policies (generally,  except for certain sales) ,  so does QVC.    But if you deal with the outlets,  you need to verify how a return will be handled.... will you get a credit back to your credit card or a store credit or are there other restrictions.
> 
> Some Florentine leather is smooth, and some is pebbled.   We all have our preferences.  But some handbags have areas of smooth and areas of pebbled Florentine leather.  We all react differently,  but it's good to know you can return the handbag if it doesn't please you for some reason.
> 
> And yes,  wait for sales.    And if you do buy from an outlet (you can order by phone),  ask them to check the bag over carefully (for any issues) and describe it to you in terms of the leather,  scratches, etc.    Happy shopping.
> 
> Another favorite Florentine style of mine is the Bristol satchel.


Thank you for the welcoming reply! You are all so friendly! 
I guess I am still confused, I thought I love Dooney was the outlet site. Apparently there is a lot to learn. 
Thank you again!


----------



## Crystice

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Hi Crystice. I have both sizes and I can honestly say that I rarely carry my medium. It's big and heavy. I'm already carrying a laptop case to work, so carrying a medium is an overkill for me. Also, hard to tuck it awaybat the restaurant and stuff. I only carry my medium when I have to carry extra stuff for work or when I fo somewhere with my kids and I need the extra room for their stuff.
> 
> The price on ILoveDooney is better than Dooney.com. Lord and Taylor is running a 30% off charity event right now too. You can always order online and return in store. I don't buy preloved unless I really want certain colors and they are no longer available through Dooney or department stores, or unless I can inspect the bag in person. Florentine leather can easily be scratches or get wet and leave water marks, so do buy with caution when buying used.


Hi there Joopy-Snoopy! Thank you for the response! I have to admit, I don’t carry my rogue 36 as much as I thought I would. It can be cumbersome. But it will carry anything. I was condsidering the medium for the bigger opening, but would use the small more often. Thank you for the tip of Lord and Taylor!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Crystice said:


> Thank you for the insight! I usually would rather have room for stuff, if my girls want me to carry something for them ect. I have been eyeing the black, the contrast stitching and lighter whipstich hAndles look soooooo good



Hi Crystice, the others have given good advice. Just want to warn you that most recently sold Florentine in Black actually does NOT have the contrast stitching of other colors. The photos often show contrast stitches but are deceptive/may well not reflect the bag you receive.
All recently sold Black (Florentine only, mind you) I've seen in person has had a very dark stitching (difficult to determine the color--maybe a charcoal, or espresso) that is low-contrast. I don't like how this de- emphasizes the design elements of a given bag, so if I want a very dark bag, Navy (with the yellowish/golden contreast stitching) is my first choice in Florentine.

Of course, the Black is still elegant and beautiful.

Good luck!


----------



## Crystice

DaffodilDuck said:


> Hi Crystice, the others have given good advice. Just want to warn you that most recently sold Florentine in Black actually does NOT have the contrast stitching of other colors. The photos often show contrast stitches but are deceptive/may well not reflect the bag you receive.
> All recently sold Black (Florentine only, mind you) I've seen in person has had a very dark stitching (difficult to determine the color--maybe a charcoal, or espresso) that is low-contrast. I don't like how this de- emphasizes the design elements of a given bag, so if I want a very dark bag, Navy (with the yellowish/golden contreast stitching) is my first choice in Florentine.
> 
> Of course, the Black is still elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi DaffodilDuck! Thank you for the heads up! That is one thing I really like, contrast stitching, gives a bag a little something extra and the whip stitch handles are gorgeous. 
Thank you again! I will check it out. I think the signs might be pointing to a small in bordeaux.


----------



## Crystice

I just did an outlet search..... I live in Ohio. No outlets in my state.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Crystice said:


> I just did an outlet search..... I live in Ohio. No outlets in my state.



I Love Dooney (ILD) is the official online outlet for Dooney.  However,  there are Dooney outlet stores around the country. And the stock and prices on ILD and in the outlet stores are different.   Sometimes online has better prices,  sometimes the outlet stores have better prices (especially if there is some 'holiday' sale)..  It makes sense to check on ILD before calling the outlet stores,  so you know which deal is better.

  You can call *any* of the outlet stores and ask if they have a particular handbag in the color you want and what the price is.   It doesn't matter if they are near you or cross country.   If they have the bag you want and it can be shipped (not all styles/colors are shippable;  Dooney has strange rules,  and what can and can't be shipped and in what colors changes) then the outlet will send it to you.  I think they charge $7.50 for shipping

It's helpful to know the style number of the handbag you want as names and descriptions sometimes cause confusion.    Some sales associates are great, and others aren't as experienced.   If the price doesn't make sense,  then ask more questions and verify the associate has the right handbag.  

 And also ask about the return policy for the specific bag you order..... store credit only?   credit card credit?  or if the bag is in clearance,  often final sale.

I find that calling during the week,  in the mornings, is often a good time.   The stores are less crowded so the sales associates can give you more time.   Weekends can be very busy and right before closing isn't the best time to call,  in my experience.
Some outlets recognize and value phone in customers.  Other outlets aren't as helpful.    Don't let geography influence which outlets you call.,, they have different stock and different sales associates and different managers.   The 'rules' from
Dooney corporate may be the same,  but your experiences may be different.

And don't forget department store sales.  If you live near them,  you can check the bags out in person.  If not, you can check online and follow sales.  Again,  return  policies vary.... some department stores make it relatively easy,   like Macy's (online return form and free return shipping). .   Other department stores make returns a hassle and you have to pay return shipping.  

When I order a Dooney I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it,  unless I find a problem with the bag.  I don't order just to look and see.   BUT..; I still don't want any hassles with returns since I can't see the bag in person until it arrives at my door.   I may know the style and color,  but I can't know how that specific bag will look until I unpack it.     So for me,  if it's a new style  I always shop in places that make returns the easiest and least costly..... ILD and Macy's vs. outlet stores.  If it's the second, third, or fifth color of a style I know I love,  then the outlet stores are an option.   The sales associates can help look over the bag and describe it so hopefully it will be good when it arrives.   The outlets aren't set up in a way that
makes returns painless.


----------



## V.Lenore

I just bought my first dooney Florentine small satchel I got it for a great price at the outlet... and fell in love with the natural color..... However I’m scared of the natural color. Should I put rain and stain repellent on before using this bag or let it get some use first? I’m new to the Florentine collection and I’ve heard Apple brand is good for conditioning the leather but other than that what’s best for cleaning and protecting?


----------



## Brendutch

V.Lenore said:


> I just bought my first dooney Florentine small satchel I got it for a great price at the outlet... and fell in love with the natural color..... However I’m scared of the natural color. Should I put rain and stain repellent on before using this bag or let it get some use first? I’m new to the Florentine collection and I’ve heard Apple brand is good for conditioning the leather but other than that what’s best for cleaning and protecting?


After a water bottle accident on my natural florentine shopper, I decided to treat it with the Apple rain repellent. It worked perfectly. Unfortunately, I have two small water stains on the bag, but it was on the back.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I am having a hard time making a decision on my next pre-loved Florentine buy, I'm between a Clayton or a Chelsea?  They are so similar as far as ways to carry but just wanted to see if anyone could vouch for either?!  I'm leaning more towards the Clayton just because from appearances it is so different but the Chelsea looks like a workhorse..!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> I am having a hard time making a decision on my next pre-loved Florentine buy, I'm between a Clayton or a Chelsea?  They are so similar as far as ways to carry but just wanted to see if anyone could vouch for either?!  I'm leaning more towards the Clayton just because from appearances it is so different but the Chelsea looks like a workhorse..!!


I have both and both are heavy.   Both are beautiful.   The styling on the Clayton is more distinctive with the detail and pockets on the front.  But..... I don't know if over time if the pockets are used they will mar the look of the bag.   I don't use mine enough to know.
My advice would be to make your decision based on the interior organization of the bag...  does the single large space in the Clayton suit your needs or does the organization of the Chelsea with the center zip pocket and the snap closure work better for you?   After that,  I'd judge by what is available and at what price.   Both bags are beautiful.
Dooney/com lists the weight of the Flo Clayton at 3lbs 8 oz!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have both and both are heavy.   Both are beautiful.   The styling on the Clayton is more distinctive with the detail and pockets on the front.  But..... I don't know if over time if the pockets are used they will mar the look of the bag.   I don't use mine enough to know.
> My advice would be to make your decision based on the interior organization of the bag...  does the single large space in the Clayton suit your needs or does the organization of the Chelsea with the center zip pocket and the snap closure work better for you?   After that,  I'd judge by what is available and at what price.   Both bags are beautiful.
> Dooney/com lists the weight of the Flo Clayton at 3lbs 8 oz!



Thank you so so much, what great information!  I had no idea the Clayton weighs almost 4 lbs empty...I now have a lot to think on!  Thanks again!  I will post when I pull the trigger!


----------



## Ellen Marie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Thank you so so much, what great information!  I had no idea the Clayton weighs almost 4 lbs empty...I now have a lot to think on!  Thanks again!  I will post when I pull the trigger!


I'm a die hard Chelsea Fan and LOVE the organization of the center compartment.  I have both the East West and the Shopper versions and love both. I have had a Kingston (Hobo version of the Clayton) and they are just NOT the same.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

So decided to get these two beauties instead of a Clayton or Chelsea!  Couldn't pass these two up... Mini Satchel in Dusty Blue and Double Handle Satchel with Toggle in Natural, be still my heart!


----------



## BadWolf10

debbiesdaughter said:


> So decided to get these two beauties instead of a Clayton or Chelsea!  Couldn't pass these two up... Mini Satchel in Dusty Blue and Double Handle Satchel with Toggle in Natural, be still my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341895
> View attachment 4341896


Both are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Ellen Marie

debbiesdaughter said:


> So decided to get these two beauties instead of a Clayton or Chelsea!  Couldn't pass these two up... Mini Satchel in Dusty Blue and Double Handle Satchel with Toggle in Natural, be still my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341895
> View attachment 4341896


So pretty! I appreciate this choice.


----------



## Lilybarb

debbiesdaughter said:


> So decided to get these two beauties instead of a Clayton or Chelsea!  Couldn't pass these two up... Mini Satchel in Dusty Blue and Double Handle Satchel with Toggle in Natural, be still my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341895
> View attachment 4341896


Both bags so pretty, but the toggle one...oooh-aaah


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> So decided to get these two beauties instead of a Clayton or Chelsea!  Couldn't pass these two up... Mini Satchel in Dusty Blue and Double Handle Satchel with Toggle in Natural, be still my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341895
> View attachment 4341896


Great choices.   Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## ShannonZee

Hi! New poster and I’m not sure if this question is where it should go. 

I purchased a Dooney Florentine small satchel last week. It was on sale on dooney.com so I was elated and bought it. After perusing the site this week, I discovered my bag was different from the other Florentine satchels listed. 

The model number I got is 8L98B NA. But there is an 8L980 NA that the same but different, if that makes sense. Dooney says one (mine) is the older model (therefor on sale) and the other is the newer model. My inside doesn’t have the red and green liner and my tassels are red on back. It feels like a fake even though I bought it from Dooney! Does anyone have a model like mine?


----------



## Ellen Marie

ShannonZee said:


> Hi! New poster and I’m not sure if this question is where it should go.
> 
> I purchased a Dooney Florentine small satchel last week. It was on sale on dooney.com so I was elated and bought it. After perusing the site this week, I discovered my bag was different from the other Florentine satchels listed.
> 
> The model number I got is 8L98B NA. But there is an 8L980 NA that the same but different, if that makes sense. Dooney says one (mine) is the older model (therefor on sale) and the other is the newer model. My inside doesn’t have the red and green liner and my tassels are red on back. It feels like a fake even though I bought it from Dooney! Does anyone have a model like mine?


Hi lady, welcome! Your bag is probably the Made in America Version (MIA).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ellen Marie said:


> Hi lady, welcome! Your bag is probably the Made in America Version (MIA).



I posted a long response in the other thread.
And yes,  bottom line,  it's the Made In USA version.
BTW,  8L980 is the original style number for the Made in China small Florentine satchel.  It's been around for years. 

As for sales,  Dooney will put various colors on sale, at various times, and the reasons are sometimes seasonal and sometimes a mystery.  What they call CORE colors.... black, natural, chestnut, and a few other classic colors like navy (midnight blue) are rarely on sale.   Seasonal colors are more likely to go on sale when new colors come out.   For example,  falls colors,  like dark greens or wines are more likely to go on sale in the spring and summer.   Pink and light blue are more likely to go on sale in as falla approaches,  as the company wants to move out non- seasonal  inventory.

When we find a color we want,  and it's on sale,  Dooney collectors act quickly.  I've never seen a post from a Dooney collector who returned a small Florentine satchel because it had the red leather detailing used on the MADE IN USA versions rather than the green suede used in the Made in China versions.     The quality of the Florentine leather and the overall styling of the small Florentine satchel are what make people love it.... or not.    Some ladies prefer the medium size Florentine satchel, which is much larger and much, much heavier,  although it is a stunning handbag too.


----------



## ShannonZee

Thank you so much for your replies!! I feel much better. I love this bag so much and did not want to return it. It was $276.00 on the Dooney site and if I got the other model it would be about $100 more. The customer service rep said the newer bags have a narrower opening and shorter zipper at the top. I definitely don’t want that!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ShannonZee said:


> Thank you so much for your replies!! I feel much better. I love this bag so much and did not want to return it. It was $276.00 on the Dooney site and if I got the other model it would be about $100 more. The customer service rep said the newer bags have a narrower opening and shorter zipper at the top. I definitely don’t want that!


That's interesting.  I haven't noticed a difference in the openings between the 2 versions of the small Flo satchel,  but I admit,  I haven't compared the openings side by side.    Since I rotate my handbags, there are quite a lot of time that passes in between when I use different small Flo satchels.  The length of the opening on the small Flo satchel is an issue for some ladies.   It's never been a problem for me.  The fold over style of the opening adds to the style of the handbag,  but I find it a pain when I'm out and about.  Of course,  that's not enough to stop me from buying the Flo small satchel in as many colors as I find that I like at the right price!  It gets harder and harder to justify buying another one.... unless the price is really, really good!


----------



## christinemliu

ShannonZee said:


> Thank you so much for your replies!! I feel much better. I love this bag so much and did not want to return it. It was $276.00 on the Dooney site and if I got the other model it would be about $100 more. The customer service rep said the newer bags have a narrower opening and shorter zipper at the top. I definitely don’t want that!


This YouTube video gives a nice comparison between Made in America and Made in China satchels: 

I have one of each and love them both! Enjoy your new Dooney...Florentine leather was a game-changer for me...


----------



## Lilybarb

Received the navy Cameron today. It’s not as smooth as some of my other Florentines, but I’m still pleased with it. What I’m not thrilled with, is that I received another white dust bag.....for navy leather. Must be a return where someone kept the original blue one.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> Received the navy Cameron today. It’s not as smooth as some of my other Florentines, but I’m still pleased with it. What I’m not thrilled with, is that I received another white dust bag.....for navy leather. Must be a return where someone kept the original blue one.


It’s beautiful!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Received the navy Cameron today. It’s not as smooth as some of my other Florentines, but I’m still pleased with it. What I’m not thrilled with, is that I received another white dust bag.....for navy leather. Must be a return where someone kept the original blue one.


She's beautiful! If I hadn't downsized, the Cameron satchel would either be on my wishlist or in my closet. I love the shape of the bag and the Florentine leather. I'm still thinking about the Cameron Florentine CBB. But I wish it had handles like my Dillen CBB so I could hand carry it also.
I wonder if white bags are replacing the old blue bags?


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! If I hadn't downsized, the Cameron satchel would either be on my wishlist or in my closet. I love the shape of the bag and the Florentine leather. I'm still thinking about the Cameron Florentine CBB. But I wish it had handles like my Dillen CBB so I could hand carry it also.
> I wonder if white bags are replacing the old blue bags?


@MrsKC - Thank you!!!   

@RuedeNesle -  Thank you too!!    I have a cb Cameron in ginger I think - it’s been so long since I’ve seen it - but it is a really nice shape & size. They should really put those little connectors on all their cbs so we could have an option to put wider straps on. And you pick out the prettiest straps Rue!
  I dragged my feet on the Cameron satchel because I was afraid it would be as small as the zip zip, but its shape makes a big difference! 
Regarding the dust bags - Oh I hope they’re not swapping over! The white ones seem to have a rougher texture than the blue. Then that old problem of color fade, in this case the opposite of the blue onto light color leather, it will be white onto dark leather. 
I really would think the white are just replacement bags due to the ill fit of the one that arrived with my strawberry Cooper. It was really a bad fit for that bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

I went to the outlet today to buy my mom a wallet for her upcoming birthday. I found the wallet,  but then I saw this..... Medium Hattie in natural with a natural wallet. She is smooth and perfect. I picked her up and carried her around then I just couldn't put her down. I have been drooling over the Hattie bags online since Dooney introduced them so I decided it was fate. So she came home with me [emoji173] [emoji173] . Even hubby said," Wow, that is a gorgeous bag. What a great color!!" [emoji7]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to the outlet today to buy my mom a wallet for her upcoming birthday. I found the wallet,  but then I saw this..... Medium Hattie in natural with a natural wallet. She is smooth and perfect. I picked her up and carried her around then I just couldn't put her down. I have been drooling over the Hattie bags online since Dooney introduced them so I decided it was fate. So she came home with me [emoji173] [emoji173] . Even hubby said," Wow, that is a gorgeous bag. What a great color!!" [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358953


It attached to your arm & wouldn’t turn lose! 
Great find! So, so smooth!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to the outlet today to buy my mom a wallet for her upcoming birthday. I found the wallet,  but then I saw this..... Medium Hattie in natural with a natural wallet. She is smooth and perfect. I picked her up and carried her around then I just couldn't put her down. I have been drooling over the Hattie bags online since Dooney introduced them so I decided it was fate. So she came home with me [emoji173] [emoji173] . Even hubby said," Wow, that is a gorgeous bag. What a great color!!" [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358953


Natural Florentine can be addictive.  Congratulations on your find.  Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Natural Florentine can be addictive.  Congratulations on your find.  Enjoy your new beauty.


I always thought I liked chestnut better, but the natural really spoke to me today. So many more highs and lows in the color of the leather. I can see how this might be addictive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I always thought I liked chestnut better, but the natural really spoke to me today. So many more highs and lows in the color of the leather. I can see how this might be addictive.


Sometimes seeing a specific handbag/wallet in person  in a color,  makes all the difference.   I think the natural Florentine is the color most 'unique' (and special) to Florentine.  Natural never looks the same (or as good)  in other leathers,   while you can find the other colors in other leathers and look beautiful also.
Some women have multiple styles of Florentine handbags all in the natural color.
I think natural color Florentine is rich and beautiful..... and tans, browns, beiges are not my first choice or comfort zone in color!    And yes,  I too own more than one natural Florentine handbag,  because they are so beautiful.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to the outlet today to buy my mom a wallet for her upcoming birthday. I found the wallet,  but then I saw this..... Medium Hattie in natural with a natural wallet. She is smooth and perfect. I picked her up and carried her around then I just couldn't put her down. I have been drooling over the Hattie bags online since Dooney introduced them so I decided it was fate. So she came home with me [emoji173] [emoji173] . Even hubby said," Wow, that is a gorgeous bag. What a great color!!"




It is so appealing to the eyes, as Natural always is. Lavenderjunkie is correct that Florentine in Natural makes fans of the most unlikely people, including people who otherwise dislike neutrals (me), who dislike and/or look bad wearing warm colors (me and me), and who are terrified of Natural Flo's dynamic texture and exposed nature.

The last one has been my biggest stumbling block (given that staring at Natural Flo for long enough overcame my other objections). 

I only owned one Natural Flo for a while  because the effort of babying it from the 500-odd things that can mar Natural Flo was too exhausting to consider adding another to my collection. I promised I'd never buy another Natural Flo.

Well. A few weeks ago I finally broke my vow, and I decided I might as well go whole hog and get one of the largest possible canvases of Natural flo to sully: a large tote bag done entirely in silky smooth Natural Florentine  (Russel).

It has been sitting in its box waiting for me to find the 1.5 hours needed to apply and dry multiple coats of water-protective leather cream. I have mentally designated it as the "Natural Flo bag I'm allowed to let get beaten-up looking." I am giving myself permission to use it when the weather forecast has anything more than 0% chance of rain, to not carry a plastic bag to wrap it in should drops fall, to not obsessively rub out every scratch it inevitably attracts, and to touch the handles even soon after washing them.

*Can you or others share your thought process when you decide to buy a bag in Natural Florentine? *

When you saw your Hattie in Natural, what thoughts, if any, about caring for Natural Flo ran through your head? Did you buy it for its beauty with the knowledge that you would take every measure to try to preserve that beauty, or did you assume and accept that it wouldn't remain the same in looks after you bought and used it?

[Others are welcome to respond!].


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DaffodilDuck said:


> It is so appealing to the eyes, as Natural always is. Lavenderjunkie is correct that Florentine in Natural makes fans of the most unlikely people, including people who otherwise dislike neutrals (me), who dislike and/or look bad wearing warm colors (me and me), and who are terrified of Natural Flo's dynamic texture and exposed nature.
> 
> The last one has been my biggest stumbling block (given that staring at Natural Flo for long enough overcame my other objections).
> 
> I only owned one Natural Flo for a while  because the effort of babying it from the 500-odd things that can mar Natural Flo was too exhausting to consider adding another to my collection. I promised I'd never buy another Natural Flo.
> 
> Well. A few weeks ago I finally broke my vow, and I decided I might as well go whole hog and get one of the largest possible canvases of Natural flo to sully: a large tote bag done entirely in silky smooth Natural Florentine  (Russel).
> 
> It has been sitting in its box waiting for me to find the 1.5 hours needed to apply and dry multiple coats of water-protective leather cream. I have mentally designated it as the "Natural Flo bag I'm allowed to let get beaten-up looking." I am giving myself permission to use it when the weather forecast has anything more than 0% chance of rain, to not carry a plastic bag to wrap it in should drops fall, to not obsessively rub out every scratch it inevitably attracts, and to touch the handles even soon after washing them.
> 
> *Can you or others share your thought process when you decide to buy a bag in Natural Florentine? *
> 
> When you saw your Hattie in Natural, what thoughts, if any, about caring for Natural Flo ran through your head? Did you buy it for its beauty with the knowledge that you would take every measure to try to preserve that beauty, or did you assume and accept that it wouldn't remain the same in looks after you bought and used it?
> 
> [Others are welcome to respond!].



DD:  I had to smile when I read your post.  I could have written most of it.  The way I deal with any light color Florentine leather is to check the weather and baby the heck out of the bag.  I don't condition or water proof in advance (I'm afraid of damaging the leather).   I spend a lot of time looking at the natural leather in the safety of my home.   After I've owned it for a while and it's no long new,  then I take it out and enjoy it.... carefully.  It's a love/love/love/hate thing.   But aside from black, navy, and Tmoro,  I feel that way about all Florentine leather.   And don't even ask me about all the Alto bags I have in the closet.   They will last forever,  in perfect condition because I'm too careful to use them too often.


----------



## BadWolf10

DaffodilDuck said:


> It is so appealing to the eyes, as Natural always is. Lavenderjunkie is correct that Florentine in Natural makes fans of the most unlikely people, including people who otherwise dislike neutrals (me), who dislike and/or look bad wearing warm colors (me and me), and who are terrified of Natural Flo's dynamic texture and exposed nature.
> 
> The last one has been my biggest stumbling block (given that staring at Natural Flo for long enough overcame my other objections).
> 
> I only owned one Natural Flo for a while  because the effort of babying it from the 500-odd things that can mar Natural Flo was too exhausting to consider adding another to my collection. I promised I'd never buy another Natural Flo.
> 
> Well. A few weeks ago I finally broke my vow, and I decided I might as well go whole hog and get one of the largest possible canvases of Natural flo to sully: a large tote bag done entirely in silky smooth Natural Florentine  (Russel).
> 
> It has been sitting in its box waiting for me to find the 1.5 hours needed to apply and dry multiple coats of water-protective leather cream. I have mentally designated it as the "Natural Flo bag I'm allowed to let get beaten-up looking." I am giving myself permission to use it when the weather forecast has anything more than 0% chance of rain, to not carry a plastic bag to wrap it in should drops fall, to not obsessively rub out every scratch it inevitably attracts, and to touch the handles even soon after washing them.
> 
> *Can you or others share your thought process when you decide to buy a bag in Natural Florentine? *
> 
> When you saw your Hattie in Natural, what thoughts, if any, about caring for Natural Flo ran through your head? Did you buy it for its beauty with the knowledge that you would take every measure to try to preserve that beauty, or did you assume and accept that it wouldn't remain the same in looks after you bought and used it?
> 
> [Others are welcome to respond!].


I actually didn't even consider how to care for it, lol. I have one other florentine bag in chestnut and I have used it in rain or shine and she has a nice patina and shine to her. So i guess i just assumed Hattie will too. I plan on allowing her to age and change as the leather does. I guess if i knew we were having a particularly rainy day I might leave her in her dust bag but I plan on carrying her whenever the mood strikes. I am careful with my bags, I don't throw them around or bang them up, but I don't always think about the weather either. Florentine ages so nicely I just figure it will eventually have a beautiful patina.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Just wanted some advice on this color, trying to make a decision...is this color called denim??


----------



## DBLover318

I believe so, yes.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just wanted some advice on this color, trying to make a decision...is this color called denim??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361322


*DD:*  that looks like the Amelie in Florentine leather.   The denim color is a lovely mid-tone blue.   On a color scale it's one drop toward green undertones vs. purple undertones.   But you can't tell that unless you compare it to a range of other colors.   If you like the style,  I wouldn't hesitate about the color.... it's a beautiful color and also goes with many other clothing colors...easily.   So I would consider the denim color from Dooney a neutral color for a handbag.   
Colors look slightly different in different leathers,  but the denim color is good in every leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just wanted some advice on this color, trying to make a decision...is this color called denim??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361322


That is a gorgeous color,  so beautiful!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

lavenderjunkie said:


> *DD:*  that looks like the Amelie in Florentine leather.   The denim color is a lovely mid-tone blue.   On a color scale it's one drop toward green undertones vs. purple undertones.   But you can't tell that unless you compare it to a range of other colors.   If you like the style,  I wouldn't hesitate about the color.... it's a beautiful color and also goes with many other clothing colors...easily.   So I would consider the denim color from Dooney a neutral color for a handbag.
> Colors look slightly different in different leathers,  but the denim color is good in every leather.



Thank you so much for all the good info, I finally got my trade-in letter!  The denim color looks so different on the website than this photo, maybe its my screen color quality too....I think I may need this!


----------



## BadWolf10

debbiesdaughter said:


> Thank you so much for all the good info, I finally got my trade-in letter!  The denim color looks so different on the website than this photo, maybe its my screen color quality too....I think I may need this!


Oh I love trade in letters..... let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Bagmedic

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I love trade in letters..... let us know what you decide!!


Is there a post/thread on how to obtain letters?  I've heard of it but don't know how it works in any detail.  TIA!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bagmedic said:


> Is there a post/thread on how to obtain letters?  I've heard of it but don't know how it works in any detail.  TIA!


Me too. I know nothing about trade in’s, very interested in process.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Me too. I know nothing about trade in’s, very interested in process.


It's a pretty easy process but you have to wait a week or two for your letter. 

Start with a bag you do not want anymore. Once you have chosen the bag you want to get later in the process, this bag will be destroyed, so be sure you do not want it. Box or bag it up and ship it to Dooney. The address for this is on their website under repairs. Be sure to include a letter explaining why you are sending it, something like "enclosed please find xxx bag that I want to submit for the trade in program," and include your information like name, address, phone number, and email. Then ship it off.

About 1 to 2 weeks later you will receive a letter from Dooney offering an amount toward a FULL priced bag. Usually the amount they offer is half of the retail price of the bag you shipped in. This is where it can be beneficial. If you bought the original bag at a deep discount,  you still get credit for half of the retail price. (So say you send in a $228 pebble grain hobo, they will give you a credit of 114)

Once you have selected the bag you want (I usually choose a bag the outlet doesn't carry, like a hard to find style and/or color since I'm picking out a full price bag), you call Dooney at the phone # listed on the letter. Then ask for the R/A department and tell them you have a trade in letter. They will ask for a credit card to pay for the portion of the bag that isnt covered by the trade in amount. So if you pick out a bag that's $248, they will deduct the credit of the $114 above, and charge you the difference. Then they ship it out in about a week. 

I try to choose the bag I'm trading in carefully and the bag I want to buy carefully to maximize my credit and out of pocket. But it's a fun process. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> It's a pretty easy process but you have to wait a week or two for your letter.
> 
> Start with a bag you do not want anymore. Once you have chosen the bag you want to get later in the process, this bag will be destroyed, so be sure you do not want it. Box or bag it up and ship it to Dooney. The address for this is on their website under repairs. Be sure to include a letter explaining why you are sending it, something like "enclosed please find xxx bag that I want to submit for the trade in program," and include your information like name, address, phone number, and email. Then ship it off.
> 
> About 1 to 2 weeks later you will receive a letter from Dooney offering an amount toward a FULL priced bag. Usually the amount they offer is half of the retail price of the bag you shipped in. This is where it can be beneficial. If you bought the original bag at a deep discount,  you still get credit for half of the retail price. (So say you send in a $228 pebble grain hobo, they will give you a credit of 114)
> 
> Once you have selected the bag you want (I usually choose a bag the outlet doesn't carry, like a hard to find style and/or color since I'm picking out a full price bag), you call Dooney at the phone # listed on the letter. Then ask for the R/A department and tell them you have a trade in letter. They will ask for a credit card to pay for the portion of the bag that isnt covered by the trade in amount. So if you pick out a bag that's $248, they will deduct the credit of the $114 above, and charge you the difference. Then they ship it out in about a week.
> 
> I try to choose the bag I'm trading in carefully and the bag I want to buy carefully to maximize my credit and out of pocket. But it's a fun process.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Hey @BadWolf10 , that sounds simple enough. Thank you so much for taking the time to post it!
I know just the bag I’d like to trade in - a plum pebble leather cb. I won’t get much as it’s not an expensive bag but every bit helps toward a bag I will like. I do not enjoy that cb at all. Hate that it’ll be destroyed tho as it looks like new, but oh well. As a matter of fact, I don’t even care for the plum wallet I got to match as it’s heaviest wallet I own. 
Thanks again, & have a great Friday!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @BadWolf10 , that sounds simple enough. Thank you so much for taking the time to post it!
> I know just the bag I’d like to trade in - a plum pebble leather cb. I won’t get much as it’s not an expensive bag but every bit helps toward a bag I will like. I do not enjoy that cb at all. Hate that it’ll be destroyed tho as it looks like new, but oh well. As a matter of fact, I don’t even care for the plum wallet I got to match as it’s heaviest wallet I own.
> Thanks again, & have a great Friday!!


BW:  I don't think you can 'bundle' multiple items into a trade in.  It's a one for one process.   So save the wallet for a trade in against another wallet.... assuming they do trade-in's on accessories.   I think so,  but not sure.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  I don't think you can 'bundle' multiple items into a trade in.  It's a one for one process.   So save the wallet for a trade in against another wallet.... assuming they do trade-in's on accessories.   I think so,  but not sure.


Hey! I think Lily posted that one. I agree, I think she would have to send two separate letters for two separate trade ins.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey! I think Lily posted that one. I agree, I think she would have to send two separate letters for two separate trade ins.


Thanks.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey! I think Lily posted that one. I agree, I think she would have to send two separate letters for two separate trade ins.


Yes I got the gist it would be one for one on trade in. If I were to sell (ick) I would list together. Had much rather go the trade in route. Thanks for looking out for me! ♥️


----------



## Bagmedic

BadWolf10 said:


> It's a pretty easy process but you have to wait a week or two for your letter.
> 
> Start with a bag you do not want anymore. Once you have chosen the bag you want to get later in the process, this bag will be destroyed, so be sure you do not want it. Box or bag it up and ship it to Dooney. The address for this is on their website under repairs. Be sure to include a letter explaining why you are sending it, something like "enclosed please find xxx bag that I want to submit for the trade in program," and include your information like name, address, phone number, and email. Then ship it off.
> 
> About 1 to 2 weeks later you will receive a letter from Dooney offering an amount toward a FULL priced bag. Usually the amount they offer is half of the retail price of the bag you shipped in. This is where it can be beneficial. If you bought the original bag at a deep discount,  you still get credit for half of the retail price. (So say you send in a $228 pebble grain hobo, they will give you a credit of 114)
> 
> Once you have selected the bag you want (I usually choose a bag the outlet doesn't carry, like a hard to find style and/or color since I'm picking out a full price bag), you call Dooney at the phone # listed on the letter. Then ask for the R/A department and tell them you have a trade in letter. They will ask for a credit card to pay for the portion of the bag that isnt covered by the trade in amount. So if you pick out a bag that's $248, they will deduct the credit of the $114 above, and charge you the difference. Then they ship it out in about a week.
> 
> I try to choose the bag I'm trading in carefully and the bag I want to buy carefully to maximize my credit and out of pocket. But it's a fun process.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Thank you for explaining.  Too bad they don't advise before you ship it what you may get for it.  Does condition of the bag matter?  My bags are all in excellent shape but just curious how they assess the trade in value or if it is always half of the original retail.  Do these bags have to be ones you registered with Dooney?  I guess this can work more in your favor if you thrifted one or obtained thru other channels other than retail.


----------



## BadWolf10

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you for explaining.  Too bad they don't advise before you ship it what you may get for it.  Does condition of the bag matter?  My bags are all in excellent shape but just curious how they assess the trade in value or if it is always half of the original retail.  Do these bags have to be ones you registered with Dooney?  I guess this can work more in your favor if you thrifted one or obtained thru other channels other than retail.


It doesn't matter the condition at all, which is part of the beauty of the program. And they don't have to be registered at all. It helps make the process super easy. Good luck!! Let us know what you decide


----------



## southerncharm

Last time I used the trade in program for a wallet was 2 years ago, so two years ago you could trade wallets. They are probably still offering that. In fact, i’m In the process of trading in an vintage bucket and wallet for 2 new items ( bag and wallet) and I’ll post if there is a problem.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you for explaining.  Too bad they don't advise before you ship it what you may get for it.  Does condition of the bag matter?  My bags are all in excellent shape but just curious how they assess the trade in value or if it is always half of the original retail.  Do these bags have to be ones you registered with Dooney?  I guess this can work more in your favor if you thrifted one or obtained thru other channels other than retail.



In the past,  if the bag was one that was sold with Accessories (like a QVC TSV) you didn't need to send in the accessories either to get a trade in on the handbag.   But I've read posts more recently that indicated problems if straps or accessories that came with the bag were missing.   So... I don't know how Dooney would handle those situations today.   Anyone have any recent experience?


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Update: I dutifully applied three separate coats of stain/water resistant leather protector and began using my Florentine Russel in the color NATURAL. 

Guess what: the bag has picked up scratches and dings and I....miraculously don't care!

There is really something to be said for mentally designating a bag as a "workhorse I refuse to baby" and sticking with that vow. Partly because I have a Flo Natural satchel I will continue to baby, i can mentally let go of neurotic attachment to the perfection of this tote bag.

Thank you both for your helpful feedback!



lavenderjunkie said:


> DD:  I had to smile when I read your post.  I could have written most of it.  The way I deal with any light color Florentine leather is to check the weather and baby the heck out of the bag.  I don't condition or water proof in advance (I'm afraid of damaging the leather).   I spend a lot of time looking at the natural leather in the safety of my home.   After I've owned it for a while and it's no long new,  then I take it out and enjoy it.... carefully.  It's a love/love/love/hate thing.   But aside from black, navy, and Tmoro,  I feel that way about all Florentine leather.   And don't even ask me about all the Alto bags I have in the closet.   They will last forever,  in perfect condition because I'm too careful to use them too often.





BadWolf10 said:


> I actually didn't even consider how to care for it, lol. I have one other florentine bag in chestnut and I have used it in rain or shine and she has a nice patina and shine to her. So i guess i just assumed Hattie will too. I plan on allowing her to age and change as the leather does. I guess if i knew we were having a particularly rainy day I might leave her in her dust bag but I plan on carrying her whenever the mood strikes. I am careful with my bags, I don't throw them around or bang them up, but I don't always think about the weather either. Florentine ages so nicely I just figure it will eventually have a beautiful patina.


----------



## BadWolf10

DaffodilDuck said:


> Update: I dutifully applied three separate coats of stain/water resistant leather protector and began using my Florentine Russel in the color NATURAL.
> 
> Guess what: the bag has picked up scratches and dings and I....miraculously don't care!
> 
> There is really something to be said for mentally designating a bag as a "workhorse I refuse to baby" and sticking with that vow. Partly because I have a Flo Natural satchel I will continue to baby, i can mentally let go of neurotic attachment to the perfection of this tote bag.
> 
> Thank you both for your helpful feedback!


That's awesome, I hope you love her as she ages beautifully!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

So with my trade-in letter coupon I was going to get something in the denim color.  The Dooney rep told me that since the Cameron Satchel in denim was on pre-order until July my credit card would be billed then credited every 10 days until July...umm no thanks, imagine that headache...so I ended up getting the Dottie crossbody in pale blue with my trade-in letter AND for my birthday ( I'm turning the big 4-0) I got this beauty which came yesterday!! Can't tell you how beautiful the steel blue color is, its stunning!   Will post pictures of Dottie when she gets here!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

debbiesdaughter said:


> So with my trade-in letter coupon I was going to get something in the denim color.  The Dooney rep told me that since the Cameron Satchel in denim was on pre-order until July my credit card would be billed then credited every 10 days until July...umm no thanks, imagine that headache...so I ended up getting the Dottie crossbody in pale blue with my trade-in letter AND for my birthday ( I'm turning the big 4-0) I got this beauty which came yesterday!! Can't tell you how beautiful the steel blue color is, its stunning!   Will post pictures of Dottie when she gets here!!!


Hi DD! 
Every ten days until July?  No thanks is right! 
Your Birthday bag is beautiful! Happy soon to be 4-0!


----------



## defeated

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just wanted some advice on this color, trying to make a decision...is this color called denim??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361322



Oh, wowee, I have a serious problem with Florentine Amelies, and I love this color!  I don't see it on Dooneys website in that bag style - is it coming soon?


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to the outlet today to buy my mom a wallet for her upcoming birthday. I found the wallet,  but then I saw this..... Medium Hattie in natural with a natural wallet. She is smooth and perfect. I picked her up and carried her around then I just couldn't put her down. I have been drooling over the Hattie bags online since Dooney introduced them so I decided it was fate. So she came home with me [emoji173] [emoji173] . Even hubby said," Wow, that is a gorgeous bag. What a great color!!" [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358953


@BadWolf10 ..,
Question for a fellow drawstring lover please. Do you use a bag organizer in your drawstrings? I’ve just taken advantage of the sale on dooney & ordered another drawstring, the Hattie in light taupe (mainly because it seems they are retiring that color) & I’ve accumulated a large number of drawstrings now. I’ve never found an organizer that will work for the drawstring shape, & I’m certain you’re aware of how stuff can be a challenge to find in these bags. Anyway, I was wondering since you love drawstrings too what if any organizer you use. 
Anyone who has experience with an organizer that will fit in drawstrings please chime in!


----------



## BadWolf10

debbiesdaughter said:


> So with my trade-in letter coupon I was going to get something in the denim color.  The Dooney rep told me that since the Cameron Satchel in denim was on pre-order until July my credit card would be billed then credited every 10 days until July...umm no thanks, imagine that headache...so I ended up getting the Dottie crossbody in pale blue with my trade-in letter AND for my birthday ( I'm turning the big 4-0) I got this beauty which came yesterday!! Can't tell you how beautiful the steel blue color is, its stunning!   Will post pictures of Dottie when she gets here!!!


She is gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10 ..,
> Question for a fellow drawstring lover please. Do you use a bag organizer in your drawstrings? I’ve just taken advantage of the sale on dooney & ordered another drawstring, the Hattie in light taupe (mainly because it seems they are retiring that color) & I’ve accumulated a large number of drawstrings now. I’ve never found an organizer that will work for the drawstring shape, & I’m certain you’re aware of how stuff can be a challenge to find in these bags. Anyway, I was wondering since you love drawstrings too what if any organizer you use.
> Anyone who has experience with an organizer that will fit in drawstrings please chime in!  [emoji2]


Congrats on your new Hattie on the way, you will love her. I don't use organizers, I find them cumbersome. I feel like I lose things in the pockets lol. But some of the ladies love them. I hope someone has some ideas for you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10 ..,
> Question for a fellow drawstring lover please. Do you use a bag organizer in your drawstrings? I’ve just taken advantage of the sale on dooney & ordered another drawstring, the Hattie in light taupe (mainly because it seems they are retiring that color) & I’ve accumulated a large number of drawstrings now. I’ve never found an organizer that will work for the drawstring shape, & I’m certain you’re aware of how stuff can be a challenge to find in these bags. Anyway, I was wondering since you love drawstrings too what if any organizer you use.
> Anyone who has experience with an organizer that will fit in drawstrings please chime in!


LB:  I use an organizer in many of my larger handbags.... but especially drawstrings and bucket bags.  I find that a soft sided organizer works best in handbags where the base is not a typical rectangle.   The organizer makes it easier to find things because otherwise they travel over the bottom of the bag.   They do make organizers that are a strip of pockets that you can curve and conform to the shape of the bottom of a handbag.  Then I guess you use bigger stuff in the middle,  where there is not organizer, to keep the sides standing up.   I haven't tried this kind of organizer.   I use a nylon/mesh organizer from Ebay.  It's soft and light and can be bent to fit the bottom of the bag.   Then I can put some things in the organizer and some larger items around the outside between the organizer and the sides of the bag.   I find this works very well.   These nylon/mesh organizers are very inexpensive and come in several sizes.  I use one,  but I suppose you could use 2 smaller ones in a drawstring if you liked the organization of the space better that way.

BTW,  these organizers are also good in hobo bags to keep your stuff in place.   Some ladies don't mind if their things travel within their handbags.  I prefer to know exactly where something will be when I reach for it.
These days lots of ladies uses pouches instead of organizers.  It's just a different technique.  I switch depending upon the handbag design.Larger handbags will accommodate either an organizer or pouches.   Smaller handbags may work better with one or the other,  depending upon size and shape of the bag, the organizer, and your stuff.   I find that several, smaller pouches work best in smaller handbags.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Congrats on your new Hattie on the way, you will love her. I don't use organizers, I find them cumbersome. I feel like I lose things in the pockets lol. But some of the ladies love them. I hope someone has some ideas for you


Thank you @BadWolf10. I kept holding out on ordering a Hattie because of the logo lock attached to the strap. I kept hoping DB would take those off, but I didn’t want to lose the opportunity to own one in light taupe so I went ahead & ordered & will hopefully find a leather shop willing to remove it for me.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @BadWolf10. I kept holding out on ordering a Hattie because of the logo lock attached to the strap. I kept hoping DB would take those off, but I didn’t want to lose the opportunity to own one in light taupe so I went ahead & ordered & will hopefully find a leather shop willing to remove it for me.


So far I havent had any issues with the logo lock. Some reviewers seemed to have trouble but so far I haven't had any problems. I hope you love her!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  I use an organizer in many of my larger handbags.... but especially drawstrings and bucket bags.  I find that a soft sided organizer works best in handbags where the base is not a typical rectangle.   The organizer makes it easier to find things because otherwise they travel over the bottom of the bag.   They do make organizers that are a strip of pockets that you can curve and conform to the shape of the bottom of a handbag.  Then I guess you use bigger stuff in the middle,  where there is not organizer, to keep the sides standing up.   I haven't tried this kind of organizer.   I use a nylon/mesh organizer from Ebay.  It's soft and light and can be bent to fit the bottom of the bag.   Then I can put some things in the organizer and some larger items around the outside between the organizer and the sides of the bag.   I find this works very well.   These nylon/mesh organizers are very inexpensive and come in several sizes.  I use one,  but I suppose you could use 2 smaller ones in a drawstring if you liked the organization of the space better that way.
> 
> BTW,  these organizers are also good in hobo bags to keep your stuff in place.   Some ladies don't mind if their things travel within their handbags.  I prefer to know exactly where something will be when I reach for it.
> These days lots of ladies uses pouches instead of organizers.  It's just a different technique.  I switch depending upon the handbag design.Larger handbags will accommodate either an organizer or pouches.   Smaller handbags may work better with one or the other,  depending upon size and shape of the bag, the organizer, and your stuff.   I find that several, smaller pouches work best in smaller handbags.


LJ would you be willing to attach a link or screen shot the Ebay item? I'm curious about the liner. If it worked well it would protect my leather lining. You always have such great ideas and info I would love to see it. 

[emoji2]


----------



## G.Allyn

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10 ..,
> Question for a fellow drawstring lover please. Do you use a bag organizer in your drawstrings? I’ve just taken advantage of the sale on dooney & ordered another drawstring, the Hattie in light taupe (mainly because it seems they are retiring that color) & I’ve accumulated a large number of drawstrings now. I’ve never found an organizer that will work for the drawstring shape, & I’m certain you’re aware of how stuff can be a challenge to find in these bags. Anyway, I was wondering since you love drawstrings too what if any organizer you use.
> Anyone who has experience with an organizer that will fit in drawstrings please chime in!



I have not used an organizer, but I use an extra Dooney accessory bag to keep things organized.  Some are the extras from QVC purchases they use to entice buyers.  My bag stays organized with a D&B wallet and a cosmetic bag.  I purchased the large coin purse as an extra cosmetic bag in black (it hold three items).  It was only $29.00 in one of the 12 Dooney Days sale.  The purchase was years ago and looks brand new.

I had a drawstring bag (since given to a friend), but this worked for me.


----------



## G.Allyn

debbiesdaughter said:


> So with my trade-in letter coupon I was going to get something in the denim color.  The Dooney rep told me that since the Cameron Satchel in denim was on pre-order until July my credit card would be billed then credited every 10 days until July...umm no thanks, imagine that headache...so I ended up getting the Dottie crossbody in pale blue with my trade-in letter AND for my birthday ( I'm turning the big 4-0) I got this beauty which came yesterday!! Can't tell you how beautiful the steel blue color is, its stunning!   Will post pictures of Dottie when she gets here!!!



That bag and color is stunning!  Hope your birthday was very happy.


----------



## BadWolf10

G.Allyn said:


> I have not used an organizer, but I use an extra Dooney accessory bag to keep things organized.  Some are the extras from QVC purchases they use to entice buyers.  My bag stays organized with a D&B wallet and a cosmetic bag.  I purchased the large coin purse as an extra cosmetic bag in black (it hold three items).  It was only $29.00 in one of the 12 Dooney Days sale.  The purchase was years ago and looks brand new.
> 
> I had a drawstring bag (since given to a friend), but this worked for me.


That's a great idea. I have 2 small cosmetic bags I never use. One was a free with purchase the other is a Disney princess I purchased on eBay. I will give that a try!


----------



## Lilybarb

G.Allyn said:


> I have not used an organizer, but I use an extra Dooney accessory bag to keep things organized.  Some are the extras from QVC purchases they use to entice buyers.  My bag stays organized with a D&B wallet and a cosmetic bag.  I purchased the large coin purse as an extra cosmetic bag in black (it hold three items).  It was only $29.00 in one of the 12 Dooney Days sale.  The purchase was years ago and looks brand new.
> 
> I had a drawstring bag (since given to a friend), but this worked for me.


@G.Allyn, thanks for chiming in! 
Oh yessss I do love my pouches & cosmetic bags & things (pics of some are somewhere in the show us your Dooneys thread) & I use quite a few of those with large bags (Flynn, med Flo) but lately I’ve yearned to go back to organizers. I have 3 rectangular ones on the small size, which don’t fit the drawstring.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> LJ would you be willing to attach a link or screen shot the Ebay item? I'm curious about the liner. If it worked well it would protect my leather lining. You always have such great ideas and info I would love to see it.
> 
> [emoji2]



Let's see if this works,  this looks like the organizer I got or at least it's similar.   You can check the listing and the dimensions to see if it would work for you.   I don't know how to post a link,  but I'll try a copy and paste:

*Picture Information*




*-*

 Image not availablePhotos not available for this variation&lt;style type="text/css"&gt;.vi-hide-mImgThr {display: none;}&lt;/style&gt;&lt;img id="icImg" class="img img400" itemprop="image" src="https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/knkAAOSwcjhaw0jA/s-l400.jpg" style="" clk="" alt="US-13-Pocket-Bag-in-Bag-Travel-Insert-Handbag-Tote-Makeup-Organizer-Purse-Pouch" /&gt;



Seller :
luobo34tengch (374 )
97% Positive feedback

Save this Seller 



|
Contact seller
|
See other items
| Visit store
*Details about  US 13 Pocket Bag in Bag Travel Insert Handbag Tote Makeup Organizer Purse Pouch*
*
Material: Nylon

Size Approx: 11.2" x 6.7" x 3.7" (28.5cm x 17cm x 9.5cm )

Color:Grey, Blue, Wine, Orange*


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Let's see if this works,  this looks like the organizer I got or at least it's similar.   You can check the listing and the dimensions to see if it would work for you.   I don't know how to post a link,  but I'll try a copy and paste:
> 
> *Picture Information*
> 
> 
> 
> *-*
> 
> Image not availablePhotos not available for this variation&lt;style type="text/css"&gt;.vi-hide-mImgThr {display: none;}&lt;/style&gt;&lt;img id="icImg" class="img img400" itemprop="image" src="https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/knkAAOSwcjhaw0jA/s-l400.jpg" style="" clk="" alt="US-13-Pocket-Bag-in-Bag-Travel-Insert-Handbag-Tote-Makeup-Organizer-Purse-Pouch" /&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Seller :
> luobo34tengch (374 )
> 97% Positive feedback
> 
> Save this Seller
> 
> 
> 
> |
> Contact seller
> |
> See other items
> | Visit store
> *Details about  US 13 Pocket Bag in Bag Travel Insert Handbag Tote Makeup Organizer Purse Pouch*
> *
> Material: Nylon
> 
> Size Approx: 11.2" x 6.7" x 3.7" (28.5cm x 17cm x 9.5cm )
> 
> Color:Grey, Blue, Wine, Orange*


Perfect, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilybarb

I found these 2 sellers on Etsy who make round organizers. The first one folds into a circle like the 2nd is pictured. Usually Etsy sellers are more than willing to customize, as I think 24” may be too large.


----------



## Lilybarb

Received my Hattie in light taupe & Cameron in natural. Hattie is superb in that color (do sooo wish they would lose the logo lock on the strap....sigh). Cameron is exactly as I expected. Happy consumer here! 
Also received my quilted bag stuffers from  the Container Store.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Received my Hattie in light taupe & Cameron in natural. Hattie is superb in that color (do sooo wish they would lose the logo lock on the strap....sigh). Cameron is exactly as I expected. Happy consumer here!
> Also received my quilted bag stuffers from  the Container Store.


Lilybarb:  2 beauties.  Enjoy your new Florentine treasures.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Received my Hattie in light taupe & Cameron in natural. Hattie is superb in that color (do sooo wish they would lose the logo lock on the strap....sigh). Cameron is exactly as I expected. Happy consumer here!
> Also received my quilted bag stuffers from  the Container Store.


I love that "happy consumer" feeling!  They're both beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

I absolutely adore my new pale blue. The mini is too small for me tho. Hope Dooney will make this color available in medium this summer.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

I am very disappointed with the new salmon. I hope I'm not the only one. It's the same as the previous generation.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> I absolutely adore my new pale blue. The mini is too small for me tho. Hope Dooney will make this color available in medium this summer.


Hi J-S!
Beautiful! I'm sorry it's too small for you. I hope you still enjoy carrying your beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> I absolutely adore my new pale blue. The mini is too small for me tho. Hope Dooney will make this color available in medium this summer.


That's a stunning color.


----------



## aerinha

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> I absolutely adore my new pale blue. The mini is too small for me tho. Hope Dooney will make this color available in medium this summer.



The color and the leather are wonderful


----------



## Bagmedic

Lilybarb said:


> Received my Hattie in light taupe & Cameron in natural. Hattie is superb in that color (do sooo wish they would lose the logo lock on the strap....sigh). Cameron is exactly as I expected. Happy consumer here!
> Also received my quilted bag stuffers from  the Container Store.


Do you find the bag stuffers work well to fully stuff the bag?  Have you used them before?  Are there certain bags they work better with?  Just curious as they are an investment.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bagmedic said:


> Do you find the bag stuffers work well to fully stuff the bag?  Have you used them before?  Are there certain bags they work better with?  Just curious as they are an investment.


Hey @Bagmedic, no I had not used the these stuffers before, but yes I like them ALOT. I bought two medium sized and one of those fits a Cameron bag perfectly, but like for my Cooper bags it will require a large. I tried putting one in my new Hattie  (which is pretty big) but that would have required paper on top of it to fully stuff the bag. The stuffers are squishy so they will go into any shape you want them to. The medium size will squeeze down pretty small so I expect the large size will squeeze down into a medium size bag if needed. Since the majority of my bags are med/lrg to large I will order the large stuffers next. I’d like to fill all my bags with them eventually. You’re right they are an investment but all my paper is worn out and the stuffers will last forever. If you order/buy one please let me know what you think.


----------



## Lilybarb

I'm rambling thru my bags, trying to decide which to carry next. I've never photo'd this Cameron cb before so now is a good time. It's in ginger but I'm having a heck of a time getting the photo colors just right on this new phone (went from an iPhone on it's very last leg to a Samsung - not an easy switch!)  Anyway, plz trust me, it's ginger.  
Probably will put this guy back in the bag tho....not feeling it.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> I'm rambling thru my bags, trying to decide which to carry next. I've never photo'd this Cameron cb before so now is a good time. It's in ginger but I'm having a heck of a time getting the photo colors just right on this new phone (went from an iPhone on it's very last leg to a Samsung - not an easy switch!)  Anyway, plz trust me, it's ginger.
> Probably will put this guy back in the bag tho....not feeling it.


I bought this one in natural flo during the holiday sales. I haven’t carried mine either, but I do love it! Yours is lovely as well—the color is very pretty.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> I'm rambling thru my bags, trying to decide which to carry next. I've never photo'd this Cameron cb before so now is a good time. It's in ginger but I'm having a heck of a time getting the photo colors just right on this new phone (went from an iPhone on it's very last leg to a Samsung - not an easy switch!)  Anyway, plz trust me, it's ginger.
> Probably will put this guy back in the bag tho....not feeling it.



I think she’s pretty! The ginger is such a warm and pretty neutral.


----------



## Lilybarb

@MrsKC & @southernbelle82, Thank you Ladies! 
KC. Our new bags still await.   Had I known at the time I bought this cb just how much I would like the satchel version (now have in navy + natural) I would have put the cost of the cb toward another satchel in a different color - before the florentine price increase. Oh well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I'm rambling thru my bags, trying to decide which to carry next. I've never photo'd this Cameron cb before so now is a good time. It's in ginger but I'm having a heck of a time getting the photo colors just right on this new phone (went from an iPhone on it's very last leg to a Samsung - not an easy switch!)  Anyway, plz trust me, it's ginger.
> Probably will put this guy back in the bag tho....not feeling it.


I was at Macy's once walking through the handbag section and all of a sudden I got a whiff of wonderful leather. I looked down and it was coming from a black Flo Cameron CBB on the "Sale" table. It was beautiful as well! It was the first time I was actually tempted to buy a black bag. It took all I had to leave her there, but I knew I'd only carry her a few times then run back to my red bags.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I was at Macy's once walking through the handbag section and all of a sudden I got a whiff of wonderful leather. I looked down and it was coming from a black Flo Cameron CBB on the "Sale" table. It was beautiful as well! It was the first time I was actually tempted to buy a black bag. It took all I had to leave her there, but I knew I'd only carry her a few times then run back to my red bags.


That cb would be soooooo pretty in red! Perhaps for the bag you owe yourself....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> That cb would be soooooo pretty in red! Perhaps for the bag you owe yourself....


 I agree!


----------



## Ellen Marie

RuedeNesle said:


> I agree! [emoji3]


How big is the Cameron CB? I mean, what does it hold?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ellen Marie said:


> How big is the Cameron CB? I mean, what does it hold?


Hi EM! 
From looking at it in the store, it looks like it can hold a small wallet or coin purse, phone, keys, tissues, and maybe hand sanitizer. I'm just guessing based on what my Bitsy Ruby can hold and they're pretty much the same size.


----------



## Ellen Marie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi EM!
> From looking at it in the store, it looks like it can hold a small wallet or coin purse, phone, keys, tissues, and maybe hand sanitizer. I'm just guessing based on what my Bitsy Ruby can hold and they're pretty much the same size.


Thanks for that comparison. That's sounds like it will be too small for my needs. I recently bought a Florentine Saddle bag. Hopefully that will be a crossbody that works for me


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi EM!
> From looking at it in the store, it looks like it can hold a small wallet or coin purse, phone, keys, tissues, and maybe hand sanitizer. I'm just guessing based on what my Bitsy Ruby can hold and they're pretty much the same size.


Not having carried mine, that's about what I would guess to.  The zipper goes all the way across the top to just below the corners so it allows a little more flexibility to put in and get out larger items.


----------



## Ellen Marie

That makes it nice. I'm giving this Saddle bag  shot. I think this is as small as I can go.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Not having carried mine, that's about what I would guess to.  The zipper goes all the way across the top to just below the corners so it allows a little more flexibility to put in and get out larger items.


I *meant* "....that's what I would guess too."           Proofread, proofread!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Ellen Marie said:


> That makes it nice. I'm giving this Saddle bag  shot. I think this is as small as I can go.



Hi Ellen Marie, which Florentine Saddle bag? There have been a few, from different collections like the Toscana.

Yesterday I used my (regular Flo collection) Florentine Saddle Bag sold on QVC several years ago as a crossbody for an active tourist expedition. It's the type with a large slip pocket on the back and a large flap on the front (snap buttons to shut) which lifts to reveal two small pouch-like pockets.

 It is JUST large enough for me for use away from home, and I do mean just (i had to take my cards out of their already small wallet to maximize space). But to most people, that is a medium-sized bag. Medium bags are my version/interpretation of "small" bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I *meant* "....that's what I would guess too."           Proofread, proofread!


 I hate when that happens!  You're lucky you didn't make that mistake in the "Grammer" thread!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I hate when that happens!  You're lucky you didn't make that mistake in the "Grammer" thread!


Oh Rue, That is exactly why I bothered to go back to correct.    BUT @RuedeNesle, isn't it Grammar??   That darn thread will haunt us! lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oh Rue, That is exactly why I bothered to go back to correct.    BUT @RuedeNesle, isn't it Grammar??   That darn thread will haunt us! lol


CRAP!  I'm super happy I didn't make that mistake in the Grammar thread. They would have dogged me to no end. I know it's Grammar and I spell it wrong almost every time I write it.  Spell check let me down this time. I'm not going back in that thread!


----------



## Piinkaboo

Hi, I’m new here! Can someone tell me what color this is? I just bought it and it’s currently in transit from the seller. I’ve searched all over google looking for what this color would be and have had no luck at all. Seller had it listed as Florentine satchel and it does look like it. Also, she only said it was pink which is even hard to tell from the photo. Can anyone verify that for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Piinkaboo said:


> Hi, I’m new here! Can someone tell me what color this is? I just bought it and it’s currently in transit from the seller. I’ve searched all over google looking for what this color would be and have had no luck at all. Seller had it listed as Florentine satchel and it does look like it. Also, she only said it was pink which is even hard to tell from the photo. Can anyone verify that for me? Thanks so much!



Hi, welcome! That's not Florentine leather to my eyes.It looks like the Dillen collection, which is a lovely pebbled leather. I have the same satchel from the Dillen collection, same vachetta trim. Mine is a different color. Yours looks like what Dooney currently sells as Strawberry.
The seller may have made a genuine mistake. Those Dillen satchels were from several years ago and might be hard to come by secondhand, so it's possible you didn't overpay despite Florentine usually being more expensive than Dillen.

More good news: the Dillen part of satchel will be water resistant! But if water spots on the vachetta trim concern you, you can use a product made to repel water on leather.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

Received my reds yesterday. Ordered the Cameron from ILD 5/29 & the wallet from Macy's 6/5, & got them both at same time. 
Both at sale price - yay! This will round out the Cameron colors now - natural, navy, red.  The color red is much more a true crayola red than my camera depicts.
Cameron ranks right up there on the favs list with the Cooper.


----------



## Piinkaboo

Thank you so much! And yes, you are absolutely right, it is from the Dillen line. I looked that up and although I wasn’t able to find any in this strawberry color, the other colors looked the same and the inside material is the same. Not the bright red lining like what is used on the Florentine line but it still has the green suede at the top of the opening. Also, now that I have the bag, it does have the tag number sewn into the inside of the bag like they all have. So glad it’s a real one and it’s in such good condition. There is a very small spot on the leather on the back of it. Going to look up what is safe enough to use on this particular leather and see about getting it out. Definitely got my $100 worth. Especially with getting the wallet with it as well. That’s so cool that it is water resistance too as I was wondering about the leather in this crazy Florida weather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Received my reds yesterday. Ordered the Cameron from ILD 5/29 & the wallet from Macy's 6/5, & got them both at same time.
> Both at sale price - yay! This will round out the Cameron colors now - natural, navy, red.  The color red is much more a true crayola red than my camera depicts.
> Cameron ranks right up there on the favs list with the Cooper.


   Beautiful!
(It doesn't make sense that ILD shipping should take so long)


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!
> (It doesn't make sense that ILD shipping should take so long)


Thanks Rue.
Isn't that just crazy - the shipping. Everyone has Dooney & ILD beat. Wonder if & when they're ever going to get with it.


----------



## Dooneysta

Added a new Flo several days ago on a heckin’ good clearance! Scratched to hell in front, but rubbed on some camellia oil and it’s much improved. From most angles you cannot see the scuffs and...well...Florentine is gonna get banged up eventually anyway. So for this price, I’ll just keep moisturizing it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4457093
> View attachment 4457094
> View attachment 4457095
> View attachment 4457096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a new Flo several days ago on a heckin’ good clearance! Scratched to hell in front, but rubbed on some camellia oil and it’s much improved. From most angles you cannot see the scuffs and...well...Florentine is gonna get banged up eventually anyway. So for this price, I’ll just keep moisturizing it!


What a great deal on a beautiful bag! And I would have loved the bag (at that price) even with the scratches, but it's good to know it's much improved with the camellia oil! Good job!


----------



## lkmbeachinmoney

Hi I'm looking for a medium Fuschia Florentine satchel. I would do small as well. I'm looking for one that is more smooth then Pebbled and not too slouchy. If anyone is selling one will you please PM me?


----------



## Dooneysta

lkmbeachinmoney said:


> Hi I'm looking for a medium Fuschia Florentine satchel. I would do small as well. I'm looking for one that is more smooth then Pebbled and not too slouchy. If anyone is selling one will you please PM me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464700


That’s such a great shade, hope you find one!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Ladies, please send good thoughts. I ordered another Stanwich on 6/9 . No scan notification since 6/12 and FedX can't find it but working on it - 2 days now.  I filed a trace but ILD said they wouldn't file a trace until next Monday. 
Btw, If you ever talk to a Jamella at ILD (I've talked w/her on several occasions) be aware she doesn't seem happy with her job and always does the least she can.


----------



## Lilybarb

Update on above - & I hate it cause I'll never buy anything from ILD again. I have totally been lied to by ILD according to 2 separate individuals in 2 separate departments at FedX. I filed a trace on the Stanwich on 6/18. ILD stated (Jamella) that they filed on 6/21....NOT according to Josh in Customer Support FedX & NOT according to Bobbie L. in FedX SurePost Research Dept. I have an email sent by the afore mentioned Bobbie L. advising me to contact merchant for refund/exchange as pkg. is deemed lost. ILD states they have to wait for FedX to tell them that - yet *they've never filed a trace.  *
Called ILD today, spoke with supervisor Anne, relayed FedX shows no contact at all from them, she states she will contact them today and call me back. 
Well, guess what. 
Looks like my best and only option is contact my credit card company and let them deal with it. But the lying.....ah man I despise lies & liars. 
Thanks you guys on the forum for allowing me to post this here...it was a flo stanwich, but also because it gives me a good record of it here AND it warns others that we're trusting a lot (a lot for me anyway!) of money to change hands many times before we receive (or not) the merchandise we've paid for. Multiply that by the number of bags ordered = big bucks and Major trust.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> but also because it gives me a good record of it here AND it warns others that we're trusting a lot (a lot for me anyway!) of money *in the form of the item we paid for* *- *to change hands many times before we receive it (or not). Multiply that by the number of bags ordered = big bucks and Major trust.


Sorry ladies - I HAD to clarify the thought in bold. We're trusting that the package (money in the form of leather goods) will pass through state after state, hands after hands and will arrive safe & sound, & should it Not, we trust that ILD or D&B will honor their own policy & procedures without deception. 
Should we insure shipment of our bags? Would that stop this sort of scenario with ILD?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> But the lying.....ah man I despise lies & liars.


This! Things happen. You fix it the best you can, or you escalate it. You don't lie. It's like you're buying time hoping it will fix itself, and no one will know you did nothing.


----------



## Lilybarb

I called the supervisor Anne today after I received no return call from her yesterday. No surprise there, & no surprise that she was "unavailable" today. My patience short, I didn't state I would hold until she BECAME available. 
Went ahead and called my CC company and filed dispute so I can get my money back eventually. Leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. Glad I already  have more Dooneys than I will ever live to wear out!


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> I called the supervisor Anne today after I received no return call from her yesterday. No surprise there, & no surprise that she was "unavailable" today. My patience short, I didn't state I would hold until she BECAME available.
> Went ahead and called my CC company and filed dispute so I can get my money back eventually. Leaves such a bad taste in my mouth. Glad I already  have more Dooneys than I will ever live to wear out!


I have had a very negative experience with Dooney in the past.....it had to do with the Dooney pays and an issue with my credit card. The issue was on their end but if I remember right they said they were going to turn me into a collection agency. Again, issue on their end. It got resolved but left a bad taste in my mouth. My buying has really slowed down the last couple of years anyway. Don’t have the time or energy to deal with those kind of hassles. A handbag is not worth any drama. Sorry you had to deal with that .


----------



## Bagmedic

Lilybarb said:


> Update on above - & I hate it cause I'll never buy anything from ILD again. I have totally been lied to by ILD according to 2 separate individuals in 2 separate departments at FedX. I filed a trace on the Stanwich on 6/18. ILD stated (Jamella) that they filed on 6/21....NOT according to Josh in Customer Support FedX & NOT according to Bobbie L. in FedX SurePost Research Dept. I have an email sent by the afore mentioned Bobbie L. advising me to contact merchant for refund/exchange as pkg. is deemed lost. ILD states they have to wait for FedX to tell them that - yet *they've never filed a trace.  *
> Called ILD today, spoke with supervisor Anne, relayed FedX shows no contact at all from them, she states she will contact them today and call me back.
> Well, guess what.
> Looks like my best and only option is contact my credit card company and let them deal with it. But the lying.....ah man I despise lies & liars.
> Thanks you guys on the forum for allowing me to post this here...it was a flo stanwich, but also because it gives me a good record of it here AND it warns others that we're trusting a lot (a lot for me anyway!) of money to change hands many times before we receive (or not) the merchandise we've paid for. Multiply that by the number of bags ordered = big bucks and Major trust.


ILD basically has no customer service.  I had too many frustrations with them a year or so ago so stopped buying from them.  No one answers the phone either.  I don't believe they staff after 5 pm which for some of us is an issue since we have no time during our work day to sit on hold.  Let me tell my manager why I've been sitting on the phone for a while....about a handbag!  Peter Dooney should have more interest in customer service.


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> I have had a very negative experience with Dooney in the past.....it had to do with the Dooney pays and an issue with my credit card. The issue was on their end but if I remember right they said they were going to turn me into a collection agency. Again, issue on their end. It got resolved but left a bad taste in my mouth. My buying has really slowed down the last couple of years anyway. Don’t have the time or energy to deal with those kind of hassles. A handbag is not worth any drama. Sorry you had to deal with that .





Bagmedic said:


> ILD basically has no customer service.  I had too many frustrations with them a year or so ago so stopped buying from them.  No one answers the phone either.  I don't believe they staff after 5 pm which for some of us is an issue since we have no time during our work day to sit on hold.  Let me tell my manager why I've been sitting on the phone for a while....about a handbag!  Peter Dooney should have more interest in customer service.


@MrsKC, thank you. Sorry for your past plight too. I don't know that I'll ever go back as all trust flew out the window. And I agree with you - Not worth any emotional toll. Besides, Patricia Nash is putting out some really nice tooled & embossed bags right now, MKors has a 2 or 3 I'm eyeing, and ...... 
@Bagmedic, agreed - what customer service?? They seemed to have pared it down to Patronizing Jamilla (sp?) and Less Than Truthful Anne. All about the $.....and you'd think my 255.73 was going to make or break Dooney & tho I was dealing with ILD,  ILD IS Dooney's partner/Dooney's registered wholesaler, so it all goes in the same kitty. Sad case when an umbrella company obviously backs thievery.


----------



## BlueMeezer

Lilybarb said:


> Update on above - & I hate it cause I'll never buy anything from ILD again. I have totally been lied to by ILD according to 2 separate individuals in 2 separate departments at FedX. I filed a trace on the Stanwich on 6/18. ILD stated (Jamella) that they filed on 6/21....NOT according to Josh in Customer Support FedX & NOT according to Bobbie L. in FedX SurePost Research Dept. I have an email sent by the afore mentioned Bobbie L. advising me to contact merchant for refund/exchange as pkg. is deemed lost. ILD states they have to wait for FedX to tell them that - yet *they've never filed a trace.  *
> Called ILD today, spoke with supervisor Anne, relayed FedX shows no contact at all from them, she states she will contact them today and call me back.
> Well, guess what.
> Looks like my best and only option is contact my credit card company and let them deal with it. But the lying.....ah man I despise lies & liars.
> Thanks you guys on the forum for allowing me to post this here...it was a flo stanwich, but also because it gives me a good record of it here AND it warns others that we're trusting a lot (a lot for me anyway!) of money to change hands many times before we receive (or not) the merchandise we've paid for. Multiply that by the number of bags ordered = big bucks and Major trust.


I'm sorry you have this mess to deal with. It's a shame because Dooney has some very nice bags. I've just received one that is defective, and I'm now trying to decide if I live with the defect or send it back because of some of the horror stories I've been reading about Dooney customer service. Coach service isn't all that great sometimes either, but Dooney's sounds abysmal. I had my eye on a few more Dooney items, but perhaps I will pass and spare myself possible aggravation.


----------



## Lilybarb

BlueMeezer said:


> I'm sorry you have this mess to deal with. It's a shame because Dooney has some very nice bags. I've just received one that is defective, and I'm now trying to decide if I live with the defect or send it back because of some of the horror stories I've been reading about Dooney customer service. Coach service isn't all that great sometimes either, but Dooney's sounds abysmal. I had my eye on a few more Dooney items, but perhaps I will pass and spare myself possible aggravation.


Sorry they sent a less than perfect bag - I believe we have all been there on some bag or another..The "high hopes let down". Argh. 
I really envy the ladies who have a local outlet and can inspect the items before purchase, not rely on shipping to deliver, and that ridiculously long wait for delivery.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lilybarb said:


> @MrsKC, thank you. Sorry for your past plight too. I don't know that I'll ever go back as all trust flew out the window. And I agree with you - Not worth any emotional toll. Besides, Patricia Nash is putting out some really nice tooled & embossed bags right now, MKors has a 2 or 3 I'm eyeing, and ......
> @Bagmedic, agreed - what customer service?? They seemed to have pared it down to Patronizing Jamilla (sp?) and Less Than Truthful Anne. All about the $.....and you'd think my 255.73 was going to make or break Dooney & tho I was dealing with ILD,  ILD IS Dooney's partner/Dooney's registered wholesaler, so it all goes in the same kitty. Sad case when an umbrella company obviously backs thievery.


I think when I've had my frustration with them and called both CS areas, DB claims they aren't associated with ILD yet I believe there is a link on their web page!  Needless to say, I haven't purchased a DB bag in a while.  Too much hassle and I don't use what I have now.....


----------



## Lilybarb

Bagmedic said:


> ...DB claims they aren't associated with ILD ....


Ha! ILD is D&B's online outlet. Perhaps they have different accountants (lol) but it's all the same money drawer. If D&B didn't exist there would be no ILD.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I think when I've had my frustration with them and called both CS areas, DB claims they aren't associated with ILD yet I believe there is a link on their web page!  Needless to say, I haven't purchased a DB bag in a while.  Too much hassle and I don't use what I have now.....





Lilybarb said:


> Ha! ILD is D&B's online outlet. Perhaps they have different accountants (lol) but it's all the same money drawer. If D&B didn't exist there would be no ILD.



This is from ILD's About Us page:
"ILoveDooney offers you the best of Dooney & Bourke handbags and accessories at prices you can love. *Through our partnership with Dooney & Bourke, *all the products sold on ILoveDooney are 100% authentic and delivered in brand new condition in the original packaging. Additionally, any product sold by ILoveDooney is covered by Dooney & Bourke’s ironclad one-year guarantee. Dooney & Bourke stands behind the durability of its leather goods and offers an unconditional guarantee against any defects in craftsmanship for a full year of normal use."

If Dooney has a "Partnership" with ILD they are ultimately responsible for how ILD customers are treated. I worked in banking and we had Partnerships with vendors who could provide services my bank couldn't  provide. (Insurance, certain credit cards, etc.) We were told if a client called us about an issue with one of our vendors we couldn't blow them off by saying, "That's a different company. You'll have to call them." We had liaisons with our vendors to assist our clients if they weren't getting a  response, or an acceptable response. The bank would switch vendors if we received too many complaints from clients or if our liaisons weren't working with us to quickly resolve issues. It's up to ILD to resolve their customer issues, but Dooney should be monitoring the level of service customers are getting from ILD. If I write a review on ILD, and the same product is offered on Dooney, my review is copied to dooney.com. If they can make that happen they can also communicate with ILD to make sure clients are getting an acceptable level of service.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> This is from ILD's About Us page:
> "ILoveDooney offers you the best of Dooney & Bourke handbags and accessories at prices you can love. *Through our partnership with Dooney & Bourke, *all the products sold on ILoveDooney are 100% authentic and delivered in brand new condition in the original packaging. Additionally, any product sold by ILoveDooney is covered by Dooney & Bourke’s ironclad one-year guarantee. Dooney & Bourke stands behind the durability of its leather goods and offers an unconditional guarantee against any defects in craftsmanship for a full year of normal use."
> 
> If Dooney has a "Partnership" with ILD they are ultimately responsible for how ILD customers are treated. I worked in banking and we had Partnerships with vendors who could provide services my bank couldn't  provide. (Insurance, certain credit cards, etc.) We were told if a client called us about an issue with one of our vendors we couldn't blow them off by saying, "That's a different company. You'll have to call them." We had liaisons with our vendors to assist our clients if they weren't getting a  response, or an acceptable response. The bank would switch vendors if we received too many complaints from clients or if our liaisons weren't working with us to quickly resolve issues. It's up to ILD to resolve their customer issues, but Dooney should be monitoring the level of service customers are getting from ILD. If I write a review on ILD, and the same product is offered on Dooney, my review is copied to dooney.com. If they can make that happen they can also communicate with ILD to make sure clients are getting an acceptable level of service.


 Yes yes Rue, exactly! You deserve a standing ovation!!
When I was young & dumb I purchased a brand new car from an Olds dealership. The car had a MANUFACTURERS engine defect & after being blown off by the dealership in oh so many ways, I sent a letter backed up by calls to The Customer Satisfaction Rep for Oldsmobile.  Sadly that is what it took to rectify the situation. The next time I stepped in that dealership the red carpet figuratively was rolled out!
I guarantee D&B has the equivalent of The Customer Satisfaction Rep. I've thought about writing that individual. In all my many years there has only been one occasion that I've had to go through my credit card company to rectify an issue that should have been rectified by the store (it was a brand new washer that quit on first use mid cycle). That store no longer exists.  
Now comes ILD treating customers with the same disrespect, and expecting us to do nothing - least of all contacting their umbrella, D&B.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I know this is off topic for this thread but to continue the conversation and add my two cents...
I shop...a lot...mostly on line now because many of the stores within 50 miles of me have closed.  I have mostly good experiences but a few challenging ones, too.  Unfortunately, if I have a poor online purchase experience the first time I order from a company, I usually do not ever go back.  The exception may be if it has something extraordinary and exclusive.  Price is not a factor.  I would rather spend more at a site I trust than pay less at a site I do not.  

Having said that, no matter how many times I shop at a site, there will inevitably be a problem now and then.  Yes it is frustrating but it is part of the process.  Maybe I am just too forgiving.  

Now a word about CS.  I have worked in CS my entire life, nearly 31 years.  I believe that as a CS rep you are the “face” of the company.  I am the first one the customer sees when they walk in the door.  My mood, tone of voice, smile, everything makes the first impression of the company.  To do my job properly I need to learn all aspects of the company, not just one part.  It’s a big job and I take it very seriously.  And I love going to work every day.  Some of my customers have become friends and I feel excited to see them every month when we can share a laugh or a quick story.  But here is the kicker.  My position is the lowest paid job in the company.  What does that say?  Do they value CS?  Am I someone who is a dime a dozen and can be replaced in a heartbeat by any living breathing person they pull off the street?  You bet.  Do I have an incentive to do a great job?  Eh.  Are the benefits good?  Eh.  I do my job well because I enjoy it and I like people.  I am grateful that I have a job.  But I can fully understand why some CS people do not give a darn.  And maybe companies SHOULD care more about CS, too.  But it seems to me that they always have bigger things to worry about than a few upset customers and the CS departments.  Sales are where it’s at!  It’s that simple.


----------



## Lilybarb

LifeIsDucky said:


> I know this is off topic for this thread but to continue the conversation and add my two cents...
> I shop...a lot...mostly on line now because many of the stores within 50 miles of me have closed.  I have mostly good experiences but a few challenging ones, too.  Unfortunately, if I have a poor online purchase experience the first time I order from a company, I usually do not ever go back.  The exception may be if it has something extraordinary and exclusive.  Price is not a factor.  I would rather spend more at a site I trust than pay less at a site I do not.
> 
> Having said that, no matter how many times I shop at a site, there will inevitably be a problem now and then.  Yes it is frustrating but it is part of the process.  Maybe I am just too forgiving.
> 
> Now a word about CS.  I have worked in CS my entire life, nearly 31 years.  I believe that as a CS rep you are the “face” of the company.  I am the first one the customer sees when they walk in the door.  My mood, tone of voice, smile, everything makes the first impression of the company.  To do my job properly I need to learn all aspects of the company, not just one part.  It’s a big job and I take it very seriously.  And I love going to work every day.  Some of my customers have become friends and I feel excited to see them every month when we can share a laugh or a quick story.  But here is the kicker.  My position is the lowest paid job in the company.  What does that say?  Do they value CS?  Am I someone who is a dime a dozen and can be replaced in a heartbeat by any living breathing person they pull off the street?  You bet.  Do I have an incentive to do a great job?  Eh.  Are the benefits good?  Eh.  I do my job well because I enjoy it and I like people.  I am grateful that I have a job.  But I can fully understand why some CS people do not give a darn.  And maybe companies SHOULD care more about CS, too.  But it seems to me that they always have bigger things to worry about than a few upset customers and the CS departments.  Sales are where it’s at!  It’s that simple.


@LifeIsDucky, is it really off topic? We love to see everyone's new florentine bags & we are talking about ILD taking 255.73 for a florentine Stanwich and tho thru no fault of ILD the bag goes missing, admittedly by Fedx.  ILD neither refunds the cost nor offers another bag.  Your thoughts on customer service are certainly well received. Except out & out *theft is a concern.  *


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> This is from ILD's About Us page:
> "ILoveDooney offers you the best of Dooney & Bourke handbags and accessories at prices you can love. *Through our partnership with Dooney & Bourke, *all the products sold on ILoveDooney are 100% authentic and delivered in brand new condition in the original packaging. Additionally, any product sold by ILoveDooney is covered by Dooney & Bourke’s ironclad one-year guarantee. Dooney & Bourke stands behind the durability of its leather goods and offers an unconditional guarantee against any defects in craftsmanship for a full year of normal use."
> 
> If Dooney has a "Partnership" with ILD they are ultimately responsible for how ILD customers are treated. I worked in banking and we had Partnerships with vendors who could provide services my bank couldn't  provide. (Insurance, certain credit cards, etc.) We were told if a client called us about an issue with one of our vendors we couldn't blow them off by saying, "That's a different company. You'll have to call them." We had liaisons with our vendors to assist our clients if they weren't getting a  response, or an acceptable response. The bank would switch vendors if we received too many complaints from clients or if our liaisons weren't working with us to quickly resolve issues. It's up to ILD to resolve their customer issues, but Dooney should be monitoring the level of service customers are getting from ILD. If I write a review on ILD, and the same product is offered on Dooney, my review is copied to dooney.com. If they can make that happen they can also communicate with ILD to make sure clients are getting an acceptable level of service.


I understand and feel the same as how your company wanted it handled but I remember having this conversation with a representative from DB who was adamant they don't have anything to do with each other.  They should care because what ILD does casts a shadow on DB.  I try not to deal with the issue any more because of poor customer service and hours that are limited to contact them.  In this day and age, there should be someone available to talk to or even chat until say 8 pm EST.  Their workers deserve reasonable work hours but there are ways to service customers.  One way is for customers to not purchase from them.  Problem goes away!


----------



## sprinkies

Got this beauty today! I owned the chestnut years ago and sold it (can’t remember why) but recently was dying over this bag in natural leather. I ended up buying the medium and small, and decided to keep the small. More pics to follow


----------



## sprinkies

Small vs medium


----------



## RuedeNesle

sprinkies said:


> Small vs medium


Hi Sprinkies!
Every time I see this bag in pics I want one! Yours is beautiful in Natural! Thanks for the pics! I love seeing what people carry in their bags.
Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sprinkies said:


> Got this beauty today! I owned the chestnut years ago and sold it (can’t remember why) but recently was dying over this bag in natural leather. I ended up buying the medium and small, and decided to keep the small. More pics to follow


Congratulations on your new beauty.   I like the small Flo satchel size the best... it's not small... and it's not as heavy as the medium.   I also have the mini size,  from years ago.... and it's not mini.... it's a decent size satchel because the base has enough depth.
Lately I've been carrying some of my stuff in a Dooney Carrington pouch, and that takes up a lot of room inside my handbags.  All of a sudden,  I need a bigger bag.   Not sure if the mini Flo satchel would work for me now!
Enjoy your new natural Flo satchel.


----------



## Lilybarb

Obviously I have scratched my mad spot seeing as how I received this bag yesterday, but some excitement I fear is gone for good. I let this satchel sit in the box all day & didn't even open it until last night, - now not certain I'm even keeping it. It is another bag ordered to match a smoke colored city wallet previously purchased. I was hesitant because it is the large size & I really wanted the regular size but since the large had more reviews it seemed yo be the more popular of the two. It is heavy to me empty, & appears suitcase size even though I'm 5'7", so I'll look a it a couple of days before making a final decision.
The bag isn't crooked - just the angle the photo was taken from.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Obviously I have scratched my mad spot seeing as how I received this bag yesterday, but some excitement I fear is gone for good. I let this satchel sit in the box all day & didn't even open it until last night, - now not certain I'm even keeping it. It is another bag ordered to match a smoke colored city wallet previously purchased. I was hesitant because it is the large size & I really wanted the regular size but since the large had more reviews it seemed yo be the more popular of the two. It is heavy to me empty, & appears suitcase size even though I'm 5'7", so I'll look a it a couple of days before making a final decision.
> The bag isn't crooked - just the angle the photo was taken from.


Hi LB!
I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like you've already made your decision. It's going back. If you're not sure, look at it this way; If you could only buy one more bag this year, would this be the bag you'd want as your last purchase for 2019? It's pretty, but is it really a keeper?


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like you've already made your decision. It's going back. If you're not sure, look at it this way; If you could only buy one more bag this year, would this be the bag you'd want as your last purchase for 2019? It's pretty, but is it really a keeper?


Nooo you're not wrong smartie britches! 
If only one choice it would be another Cameron.
What would yours be Rue?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Nooo you're not wrong smartie britches!
> If only one choice it would be another Cameron.
> What would yours be Rue?



If I had to choose right now, It would be (whispering)  _a Coach Cassie when/if available in red. _(Not a Dooney.) I have so many satchels and totes but Cassie would be only the second flap bag in my collection. Disclaimer: I haven't see Cassie IRL yet, so I don't know if the size truly works for me, but from all (and I've seen a lot!) of the youtube videos I've watched, I think she's the size of my new Paris bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Obviously I have scratched my mad spot seeing as how I received this bag yesterday, but some excitement I fear is gone for good. I let this satchel sit in the box all day & didn't even open it until last night, - now not certain I'm even keeping it. It is another bag ordered to match a smoke colored city wallet previously purchased. I was hesitant because it is the large size & I really wanted the regular size but since the large had more reviews it seemed yo be the more popular of the two. It is heavy to me empty, & appears suitcase size even though I'm 5'7", so I'll look a it a couple of days before making a final decision.
> The bag isn't crooked - just the angle the photo was taken from.


LB:  it's a stunning handbag.   And I admit I am obsessed with the City Leather collection from Dooney.   I have the small, the regular, and the large size in that handbag (different colors).   Personally,  I find the small to be too small.  the medium (regular size) is ok,  and the large is fine too.
When I compare the dimensions,  each size up only adds an inch or so (as I recall) to each dimension.   But,  that's enough to provide extra room which I find is needed if you carry your items in pouches (or an organizer), rather than individually and loose.

Of course, as you go up in size there is more leather and the bag does get a little heavier.   I think the biggest factor to consider is how you carry the bag..... If you are planning to shoulder or crossbody carry,  then the largest size may not be as comfortable because the base is deeper and it will stand away from the body more.  That extra inch,  may or may not make a difference..... it depends upon where the handbag hits your body and your shape.   If you sling a bag to the back,  it's probably not much of an issue.   If you carry a bag around your hip level and the handbag has to compete with your hips  for space or you carry the bag high under your arm,  then the extra depth in the base might be an issue.

I love the color you purchased.   I'd suggest purse posing as you would plan to carry the bag and see what you think.   Your collection of Cooper hobos says you don't mind larger handbags.   But the shape of the Cooper is very different from the Barlow,  the Cooper is much less structured,  and the width of the base on the Cooper is much narrower.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> If I had to choose right now, It would be (whispering)  _a Coach Cassie when/if available in red. _(Not a Dooney.) I have so many satchels and totes but Cassie would be only the second flap bag in my collection. Disclaimer: I haven't see Cassie IRL yet, so I don't know if the size truly works for me, but from all (and I've seen a lot!) of the youtube videos I've watched, I think she's the size of my new Paris bag.


Hey Rue, I shall have to look up the Cassie. I'm afraid I'm not well versed in Coach at all. Nice to learn about other brands!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  it's a stunning handbag.   And I admit I am obsessed with the City Leather collection from Dooney.   I have the small, the regular, and the large size in that handbag (different colors).   Personally,  I find the small to be too small.  the medium (regular size) is ok,  and the large is fine too.
> When I compare the dimensions,  each size up only adds an inch or so (as I recall) to each dimension.   But,  that's enough to provide extra room which I find is needed if you carry your items in pouches (or an organizer), rather than individually and loose.
> 
> Of course, as you go up in size there is more leather and the bag does get a little heavier.   I think the biggest factor to consider is how you carry the bag..... If you are planning to shoulder or crossbody carry,  then the largest size may not be as comfortable because the base is deeper and it will stand away from the body more.  That extra inch,  may or may not make a difference..... it depends upon where the handbag hits your body and your shape.   If you sling a bag to the back,  it's probably not much of an issue.   If you carry a bag around your hip level and the handbag has to compete with your hips  for space or you carry the bag high under your arm,  then the extra depth in the base might be an issue.
> 
> I love the color you purchased.   I'd suggest purse posing as you would plan to carry the bag and see what you think.   Your collection of Cooper hobos says you don't mind larger handbags.   But the shape of the Cooper is very different from the Barlow,  the Cooper is much less structured,  and the width of the base on the Cooper is much narrower.


Thanks LJ. The smoke color is an all season shade & when I purchased the wallet I thought I'd get the regular barlow sooner, but I kept seeing other bags I wanted more and the Barlow seemed to either not be on sale or the smoke was sold out. The biggest prob is that I'm bad to buy bags bigger than my britches! I cannot carry anything heavy crossbody on the neck so this would be carried right hand only. I had hand surgery on my left hand which failed, & have had extensive lower back surgery & now need cervical as well. I have severe psoriatic arthritis, with rheumatoid and a little osteoarthritis throw in so it wouldn't feel left out. All this began in my fifties & I just turned 60. It is truly really unwise (read stupid) for me to be buying these  large heavy bags (Coopers don't count as the pb leather is so light), but I figure I have a very limited number of years to enjoy sizable bags at all so I'll do it until it's completely impossible.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks LJ. The smoke color is an all season shade & when I purchased the wallet I thought I'd get the regular barlow sooner, but I kept seeing other bags I wanted more and the Barlow seemed to either not be on sale or the smoke was sold out. The biggest prob is that I'm bad to buy bags bigger than my britches! I cannot carry anything heavy crossbody on the neck so this would be carried right hand only. I had hand surgery on my left hand which failed, & have had extensive lower back surgery & now need cervical as well. I have severe psoriatic arthritis, with rheumatoid and a little osteoarthritis throw in so it wouldn't feel left out. All this began in my fifties & I just turned 60. It is truly really unwise (read stupid) for me to be buying these  large heavy bags (Coopers don't count as the pb leather is so light), but I figure I have a very limited number of years to enjoy sizable bags at all so I'll do it until it's completely impossible.


LB:  I share your pain.   I have to carry all my handbags in my hand.  I can't take any weight on my shoulder or crossbody.  And yes,  my handbags are often too heavy.... even before I put my stuff in them.  Add the weight of the keys and cell phone and other stuff.....no wonder we have issues.  If I had it to do over again...…   there are a lot of handbags I wouldn't have bought.   I guess the weight didn't bother me at the time.
But now.... I can barely lift them empty.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  I share your pain.   I have to carry all my handbags in my hand.  I can't take any weight on my shoulder or crossbody.  And yes,  my handbags are often too heavy.... even before I put my stuff in them.  Add the weight of the keys and cell phone and other stuff.....no wonder we have issues.  If I had it to do over again...…   there are a lot of handbags I wouldn't have bought.   I guess the weight didn't bother me at the time.
> But now.... I can barely lift them empty.


Sorry you are having issues LJ. As the saying goes, aging isn't for sissies for darn sure. On bad days we need a grocery buggy in place of a handbag to carry our things - that way we would have something to lean on too!


----------



## Lilybarb

I have another item coming.  Since when does D&B ship from military reserve bases??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Sorry you are having issues LJ. As the saying goes, aging isn't for sissies for darn sure. On bad days we need a grocery buggy in place of a handbag to carry our things - that way we would have something to lean on too!


----------



## Lilybarb

Disappointment received today. Looks kinda rough, but the kicker is that it will not close completely. No snap at all. Going back but at least I got to see what denim florentine looks like. (Pic taken outside, cloudy) I may be wrong but I don't feel this color will age well. Glad I didn't order a bag in denim, & I had been admiring the Cameron.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Disappointment received today. Looks kinda rough, but the kicker is that it will not close completely. No snap at all. Going back but at least I got to see what denim florentine looks like. (Pic taken outside, cloudy) I may be wrong but I don't feel this color will age well. Glad I didn't order a bag in denim, & I had been admiring the Cameron.


Hi LB!
Not closing all the way is a big disappointment! Other than that, there's something about the look of denim Florentine I like. I'm not sure how well it will age, but I do like the way it looks.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Not closing all the way is a big disappointment! Other than that, there's something about the look of denim Florentine I like. I'm not sure how well it will age, but I do like the way it looks.


Rue, I have read that the denim will age to a greenish shade. I wasn't so sure but after seeing in hand I do believe that, although a spiffy new denim item in perfect shape sure would be pretty - especially poppin a red zipper.


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Received my reds yesterday. Ordered the Cameron from ILD 5/29 & the wallet from Macy's 6/5, & got them both at same time.
> Both at sale price - yay! This will round out the Cameron colors now - natural, navy, red.  The color red is much more a true crayola red than my camera depicts.
> Cameron ranks right up there on the favs list with the Cooper.


Congrats, both are lovely!


----------



## cheidel

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4457093
> View attachment 4457094
> View attachment 4457095
> View attachment 4457096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a new Flo several days ago on a heckin’ good clearance! Scratched to hell in front, but rubbed on some camellia oil and it’s much improved. From most angles you cannot see the scuffs and...well...Florentine is gonna get banged up eventually anyway. So for this price, I’ll just keep moisturizing it!


Wow, congrats on a great deal!


----------



## Lilybarb

cheidel said:


> Congrats, both are lovely!


Thank you @cheidel.   Not certain that's all tho. Eyeing the slate Cameron - but need a sale price.


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Obviously I have scratched my mad spot seeing as how I received this bag yesterday, but some excitement I fear is gone for good. I let this satchel sit in the box all day & didn't even open it until last night, - now not certain I'm even keeping it. It is another bag ordered to match a smoke colored city wallet previously purchased. I was hesitant because it is the large size & I really wanted the regular size but since the large had more reviews it seemed yo be the more popular of the two. It is heavy to me empty, & appears suitcase size even though I'm 5'7", so I'll look a it a couple of days before making a final decision.
> The bag isn't crooked - just the angle the photo was taken from.


This is a beautiful bag!  Love the gray too!


----------



## Lilybarb

FINALLY the chestnut stanwich to bond with the natural I love so much. BUT FROM DOONEY NOT ILD. 
It's must be love cause it's the only brown bag I own (I think). It has a few striations (that's fine) that are much more prominent in the photo than in hand.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Lilybarb said:


> FINALLY the chestnut stanwich to bond with the natural I love so much. BUT FROM DOONEY NOT ILD.
> It's must be love cause it's the only brown bag I own (I think). It has a few striations (that's fine) that are much more prominent in the photo than in hand.



Beautiful! I'm so happy and surprised they still sell the Stanwich!


----------



## Lilybarb

DaffodilDuck said:


> Beautiful! I'm so happy and surprised they still sell the Stanwich!


Thank you @DaffodilDuck! It is a bee-utiful creature.


----------



## Katiesmama

Lilybarb said:


> FINALLY the chestnut stanwich to bond with the natural I love so much. BUT FROM DOONEY NOT ILD.
> It's must be love cause it's the only brown bag I own (I think). It has a few striations (that's fine) that are much more prominent in the photo than in hand.



She is beautiful! Chestnut something is what I want to add to my collection next.


----------



## Campercass

Florentine Cameron satchel in natural


----------



## Lilybarb

Campercass said:


> Florentine Cameron satchel in natural


Beautiful! We're bag twins!  I love the Cameron & hope you enjoy carrying it immensely. Let us know.


----------



## Ljldrn

My new Smith Bag in Bordeaux...was on the fence about all the pebbling, but it is growing on me!  I have the chestnut medium satchel, the fir Chelsea, the red large Barlow, and a black domed pocket satchel (zips like the zip zip)!  This is the first one with pebbling like this.  Oh yeah, that’s my cute boy Jack!


----------



## V.Lenore

I’m obsessed with my small satchel in natural. I don’t carry her often because I have three kids and don’t want her ruined but every time I do I fall in love with the leather all over again. I also picked up the cooper in steel blue yesterday at the outlet. I’m not sure how I feel about the color or how it’ll age. Anyone have any steel blue pieces that they use often?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

V.Lenore said:


> I’m obsessed with my small satchel in natural. I don’t carry her often because I have three kids and don’t want her ruined but every time I do I fall in love with the leather all over again. I also picked up the cooper in steel blue yesterday at the outlet. I’m not sure how I feel about the color or how it’ll age. Anyone have any steel blue pieces that they use often?


Glad you are loving your Florentine satchel.
I baby my natural Flo also,  so it doesn't get enough wear.
I am captivated by the steel blue Florentine color,  so far I haven't been able to snag the 'right' style handbag at the right price,  so I can't tell how it ages.  I suspect it will darken a bit,  like the natural.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Florentine fans:  ILD has the Perry Flo handbag at 40% off and another 20% during the sale this holiday weekend.   That brings the price down to under $180.  For a Florentine handbag that size,  that's a very good price these days.  I ordered the black Perry.  I saw the Bordeaux in a recent YT video and it was stunning also.  Temptations galore!


----------



## BadWolf10

I haven't been on much lately, I sure do miss the app.... Birthday bag..... Florentine Hattie in Bordeaux with matching wallet. ❤


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I haven't been on much lately, I sure do miss the app.... Birthday bag..... Florentine Hattie in Bordeaux with matching wallet. ❤


*BW:*  your Hattie is stunning and so is the matching wallet.  The color is amazing and the leather looks beautiful.  Enjoy your Birthday bag.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Need some florentine girls advice!  I purchased a natural medium satchel second-hand recently.  I love it except I feel the natural color of mine is more gold/yellow based than the more medium brown shade I see so many people have.  Will my bag age to the more darker color or did I get one with more of a lighter shade?  I have conditioned it twice and touch it everyday hoping I can get it a bit darker!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Need some florentine girls advice!  I purchased a natural medium satchel second-hand recently.  I love it except I feel the natural color of mine is more gold/yellow based than the more medium brown shade I see so many people have.  Will my bag age to the more darker color or did I get one with more of a lighter shade?  I have conditioned it twice and touch it everyday hoping I can get it a bit darker!  Thanks so much!!



I think that over time your natural Florentine handbag will darken.  It may take a longer time than you expect.  The bag you purchased may have been kept in a dark closet.  Air and light are usually the things that help the color darken (patina).   Don't over condition your handbag.... a little is good for the leather,  but too much can weaken the leather,  the stitching,
and  especially the areas where the strap hardware is attached.


----------



## Lilybarb

It is supposed to rain for a number of days so I'm putting the toscana satchel up & downsizing into the flo Cameron cb, one I've had for awhile but never carried. After this I'll be sick of the color ginger until next year lol. After checking the pic, the red chair has given the bag a more reddish hue than it actually is - just a fyi for those interested in a ginger bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> It is supposed to rain for a number of days so I'm putting the toscana satchel up & downsizing into the flo Cameron cb, one I've had for awhile but never carried. After this I'll be sick of the color ginger until next year lol. After checking the pic, the red chair has given the bag a more reddish hue than it actually is - just a fyi for those interested in a ginger bag.


LB:  let us know how your Flo Cameron does if you get caught in the rain.  I haven't had good experiences with either Toscana or Florentine and water spots.  Others may have had better luck.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> It is supposed to rain for a number of days so I'm putting the toscana satchel up & downsizing into the flo Cameron cb, one I've had for awhile but never carried. After this I'll be sick of the color ginger until next year lol. After checking the pic, the red chair has given the bag a more reddish hue than it actually is - just a fyi for those interested in a ginger bag.





lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  let us know how your Flo Cameron does if you get caught in the rain.  I haven't had good experiences with either Toscana or Florentine and water spots.  Others may have had better luck.


Hi LB and LJ!
LB, I love your bag and I hope it does well in rain!
LJ: My Toscana satchel got caught in the rain once when I used to carry it. It looked terrible when it was wet but it dried as good as new. This is what it looked like when I finally got back to my sister's apartment, and a few minutes later it was completely dry. But it does look scary when it's wet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB and LJ!
> LB, I love your bag and I hope it does well in rain!
> LJ: My Toscana satchel got caught in the rain once when I used to carry it. It looked terrible when it was wet but it dried as good as new. This is what it looked like when I finally got back to my sister's apartment, and a few minutes later it was completely dry. But it does look scary when it's wet.
> View attachment 4578035
> View attachment 4578036


RN:  I'm glad your Toscana returned to it's good as new condition after being caught in the rain.  I remember you used that handbag for months,  and had no staining or wear issues.   Alas,  the first time I used my red Toscana I got a few drops of water on it while washing my hands.  When the water dryed,  there were spots on the bag and they have never gone away.
I don't understand how the same leather in the same color can react so differently.  I really thought the finish on the Toscana would provide some protection..... certainly against a stray drop of water.  It didn't work that way on my handbag.   I've had various Dooney pebble leathers get soaked in rain storms and return to their pre-shower condition,  with no trace of spots.  Even a pale yellow, soft slightly pebbled Portofino Dooney was perfect when it dried out after getting soaked in a strong (unexpected) rain storm as I walked blocks to my car.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  I'm glad your Toscana returned to it's good as new condition after being caught in the rain.  I remember you used that handbag for months,  and had no staining or wear issues.   Alas,  the first time I used my red Toscana I got a few drops of water on it while washing my hands.  When the water dryed,  there were spots on the bag and they have never gone away.
> I don't understand how the same leather in the same color can react so differently.  I really thought the finish on the Toscana would provide some protection..... certainly against a stray drop of water.  It didn't work that way on my handbag.   I've had various Dooney pebble leathers get soaked in rain storms and return to their pre-shower condition,  with no trace of spots.  Even a pale yellow, soft slightly pebbled Portofino Dooney was perfect when it dried out after getting soaked in a strong (unexpected) rain storm as I walked blocks to my car.



I agree! The same leather, in the same color, should react the same way. This was also the bag I spilled my coffee all over the front of on the way to my oldest granddaughter's school meeting. (I posted about it when it happened with an after picture.) I took my water bottle and poured water all over the front, then gently wiped it down and it dried like it did in the picture in my post above. No coffee or water spots. I really do love carrying it, especially since it has an outside zipper pocket, but it's just too heavy for carrying when walking or busing around SF.


----------



## Lilybarb

Wow! It dried out to perfect! Thank you so much for posting the pics, Rue. My toscana bags are the only ones I really baby - so relieved that's no longer necessary. And that is a BEAUTIFUL RED dome satchel!


----------



## Lilybarb

@lavenderjunkie, I managed in the rain just fine with the Cameron cb - mainly cause it's small enough to hide under my raincoat while I run...just kidding...I can't run, I walk fast . But all my flo (not the toscana) are treated with Apple conditioner then rain guard so I never have a problem with them water spotting.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Wow! It dried out to perfect! Thank you so much for posting the pics, Rue. My toscana bags are the only ones I really baby - so relieved that's no longer necessary. And that is a BEAUTIFUL RED dome satchel!


You're welcome LB! 
I have never babied this bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @lavenderjunkie, I managed in the rain just fine with the Cameron cb - mainly cause it's small enough to hide under my raincoat while I run...just kidding...I can't run, I walk fast . But all my flo (not the toscana) are treated with Apple conditioner then rain guard so I never have a problem with them water spotting.


Glad you've found the 'system' that works to protect your handbags.


----------



## V.Lenore

Just a quick question maybe you ladies can help me out, did Dooney and Bourke ever make a black Florentine satchel with a red zipper? I know the marine and the brown tomo have the red zipper but I’m eyeballing a pre-loved black one with the red zipper and I just don’t remember seeing them that way before.


----------



## Lilybarb

V.Lenore said:


> Just a quick question maybe you ladies can help me out, did Dooney and Bourke ever make a black Florentine satchel with a red zipper? I know the marine and the brown tomo have the red zipper but I’m eyeballing a pre-loved black one with the red zipper and I just don’t remember seeing them that way before.


@V.Lenore, my black flo satchel has a black one tho my navy Cameron has a red. So it's still a ?.  A black black bag should have a black zipper. Do you have the info & pics to post in the please authenticate thread?


----------



## Brendutch

Ivy Buckley


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Ivy Buckley
> View attachment 4596628


Florentine leather in Ivy is so rich looking.
Enjoy your Buckley.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Florentine leather in Ivy is so rich looking.
> Enjoy your Buckley.


Thank you! I hope they bring back this color!


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> Ivy Buckley
> View attachment 4596628


I'm not usually a green lover, but your bag in ivy is gorgeous!


----------



## Brendutch

Lilybarb said:


> I'm not usually a green lover, but your bag in ivy is gorgeous!


Thank you! It’s my only green bag, and I was surprised that it goes with everything. Love, love the color!


----------



## Elle.jersey

janenuqui said:


> Finally, I can join you fab ladies on this clubhouse! My Florentine mini-satchel has arrived!!
> View attachment 2283771
> 
> 
> So much love for this beautifully crafted handbag!
> 
> I am a proud owner of 2 Miu Miu mini bow bags, and in terms of construction, this handbag blows those two out of the water. It's just that awesome!


----------



## Elle.jersey

Hello!  I’m new here.  How Would I post a question?  Trying to decide between a natural or chestnut Florentine.


----------



## Lilybarb

Elle.jersey said:


> Hello!  I’m new here.  How Would I post a question?  Trying to decide between a natural or chestnut Florentine.


You just did (post a question)!  Try looking back in this thread for pics of natural and chestnut, or do a search. The natural will turn a honey color over time whether you use or just store. The chestnut are never/rarely as vibrant as photos on Dooney sites but age really well. Poshmark or Ebay will give "real" photos showing wear.


----------



## Momtutu

I need opinions! Received this directly from DB, it has more striping than I’ve seen before, looks like wrinkles or stretch marks that just took the tanning differently. Would this be a deal breaker for you?  Just curious on others honest thoughts.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Momtutu said:


> View attachment 4608957
> View attachment 4608956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions! Received this directly from DB, it has more striping than I’ve seen before, looks like wrinkles or stretch marks that just took the tanning differently. Would this be a deal breaker for you?  Just curious on others honest thoughts.



Yes,  for me it would be a deal breaker.  I just returned a mauve Florentine Bristol that was wrinkled and unevenly pebbled. 

The wrinkling and striping on your handbag would bother me.  It's a personal choice.... how big was the discount and will those things bother you enough to make you wish you hadn't kept the handbag?

I accept that there is a trade-off for discounted handbags....  but I get to decide if it's worth it on each handbag.  An evenly pebbled Florentine handbag is fine with me,  or one where the pebbling is on the sides or even on the back or front, as long as each panel is relatively uniform.  Striping of color might be ok,  but not on the front of the handbag.  Wrinkling that detracts from the look of the bag is a problem  but wrinkling that compliments the slouchy-ness of a style might be ok.  The more issues, the harder it is to overlook.

What I often do is put the bag aside for a day.... then take a look at it again.... are the 'defects' the first thing I see?  If so,  the bag goes back.  If I have to search for the imperfections.... then if they aren't structural (like zippers, stitching, etc),  I consider keeping the handbag.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Momtutu said:


> View attachment 4608957
> View attachment 4608956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions! Received this directly from DB, it has more striping than I’ve seen before, looks like wrinkles or stretch marks that just took the tanning differently. Would this be a deal breaker for you?  Just curious on others honest thoughts.



Hi, the stretch marks/stripes don't bother me at all. I own a recently made Dooney Alto range bag and the leather is so uniform and lifelessly waxy compared to Florentine, making me appreciate the latter's variations and changeability all over again.

The only thing that gives me pause about yours is what looks like two light patches on the front near the zipper, on the right side of the photograph (on the side closer to the "l" in your Thankful pillow). 

I'd need to see it in natural daylight to determine whether it really is a discoloration, in which case I'd probably return the bag.


----------



## Momtutu

Thanks ladies. When I pulled it out of the box I was disappointed. But in all honesty, the more I look at it, I actually like the character of it on the bag as a whole. Part of me feels like I “should” be bothered more by it, but for some reason it is appealing to me on this bag. But I know how many look for perfectly smooth Florentine, and all my others are. I don’t know, this bag kind of speaks to me. Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Momtutu said:


> Thanks ladies. When I pulled it out of the box I was disappointed. But in all honesty, the more I look at it, I actually like the character of it on the bag as a whole. Part of me feels like I “should” be bothered more by it, but for some reason it is appealing to me on this bag. But I know how many look for perfectly smooth Florentine, and all my others are. I don’t know, this bag kind of speaks to me. Lol


If the bag pleases you.... that is all that counts.  Not all your Florentine handbags need to be 'the same'.   I love smooth Florentine,  but when buying in a store I once chose a pebbled vs a smooth.... both were good... I liked the look of the pebbled, in that bag,  better.  There are no rules!


----------



## Lovely.Purse

So I bought a small Florentine Satchel in Fern from ILD, and then a few days later the same bag went on an even deeper sale! I now have *two* flos and I’m trying to decide which one to keep...

One seems a bit more pebbled than the other and also more slouchy. I’ve never had a Florentine Dooney before, so I’d appreciate any insight about this unique and beautiful leather!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations on your Fern twins.  
Which handbag you keep is largely a matter of your personal preference.
Many (most) Dooney collectors prefer smooth, fine grained Florentine leather over pebbled.   While I also prefer smooth Flo leather,  I have at times chosen a pebbled Flo over a smooth one because in that particular bag the pebbled one looked better (overall condition of the leather and color intensity).

Getting an all smooth and unblemished Florentine handbag these days is a rare treat.  For most of us if the texture is even (evenly smooth or evenly pebbled) and the color is even without streaking or tiger stripes, and there is no wrinkling in the leather and no marks or scratches,  then we are happy to keep that Florentine handbag.   And sometimes if there are minor issues,  but they are on the bottom, or back or sides,  we overlook.

Personally,  I understand that the leather is a natural product and therefore has variations.  Depending upon the level of the discount and the overall asthetics,  I will accept or reject a particular handbag.
I recently returned a mauve Florentine Bristol because there were too many wrinkles in the leather,  all over.   It just didn't look pretty to me.
But I kept a natural Flo wristlet that was pebbled evenly, because while I would have preferred smooth,  I knew the texture would hold up better for an item being taken in and out of a handbag frequently.... and unlike a handbag,  I wouldn't be staring at the texture all the time.  

Hope this helps.   Choice is good,  but it means you need to make a decision and it's often has pros and cons for each bag.    I've found Dooney and I Love Dooney to be good on returns,  using their online return form.   BUT.... don't wait until the end of the return period.  The sooner the better, especially to avoid the holiday crush.  And no matter what you put on the return form,  don't expect to get your return shipping back unless there is a real defect.  The appearance of the leather doesn't seem to quality as a defect in my experience.   But for the sale and extra discounts,  it's worth the risk/hassle of a return.


----------



## tlatrice

I just got the mini version of this bag today!  It's SO gorgeous!!!  It's my first Florentine bag and I love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

tlatrice said:


> I just got the mini version of this bag today!  It's SO gorgeous!!!  It's my first Florentine bag and I love it!


Enjoy your new Dopney Florentine treasure.  They can be addictive!


----------



## Brendutch

Taking out my Kristen for the first time! I got it while visiting Walt Disney World at the outlet. In love!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Taking out my Kristen for the first time! I got it while visiting Walt Disney World at the outlet. In love!!!!
> View attachment 4619027


She's a beauty.   Enjoy your first date.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> She's a beauty.   Enjoy your first date.



Thank you!!!


----------



## fashionplate123

Is anyone having problems getting their order shipped from the 12 days of Dooney?  I ordered mine Wednesday morning, with a guaranteed delivery date of 12/24, keep being told it's going to ship out the day that I call CS and it still hasn't shipped out!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

fashionplate123 said:


> Is anyone having problems getting their order shipped from the 12 days of Dooney?  I ordered mine Wednesday morning, with a guaranteed delivery date of 12/24, keep being told it's going to ship out the day that I call CS and it still hasn't shipped out!


A YouTuber received her order two days ago despite the site (sorry, I don't know if it was Dooney.com or I Love Dooney) still listing the order as being processed, i.e. not shipped.
That's why I'm not too worried one of my ILD orders still says being Processed despite having a projected delivery date of the day after tomorrow!

Also, I've received the 4 or 5 other orders I placed between Black Friday and early this past week. But to be clear, I never have trouble with I Love Dooney. It's Dooney.com that is less stable/trustworthy in my opinion. I avoid buying from there and only ordered one thing from them in past couple of weeks, which is listed as Shipped.


----------



## Crystice

Hi all! I’m waiting for my navy MIA satchel to come.  
I already have a bordeaux satchel. When I first received it I conditioned it and sprayed it with Apple guard rain and stain repellent. How often should I treat them?


----------



## LisaM242

fashionplate123 said:


> Is anyone having problems getting their order shipped from the 12 days of Dooney?  I ordered mine Wednesday morning, with a guaranteed delivery date of 12/24, keep being told it's going to ship out the day that I call CS and it still hasn't shipped out!


Hello, I ordered last Friday. Mine arrived Monday the 23rd.


----------



## fashionplate123

LisaM242 said:


> Hello, I ordered last Friday. Mine arrived Monday the 23rd.


That's great!  Got mine on Tuesday, finally!


----------



## BadWolf10

Hello ladies, and gents, it's been a while. I have had my eye on this one for a while. When the 30% sale popped up, I jumped on it. Camden in Natural. OM to the G! It's beautiful smooth leather throughout. And lightweight without losing Florentine integrity. I want chestnut now!!!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello ladies, and gents, it's been a while. I have had my eye on this one for a while. When the 30% sale popped up, I jumped on it. Camden in Natural. OM to the G! It's beautiful smooth leather throughout. And lightweight without losing Florentine integrity. I want chestnut now!!!



Beautiful! I love Florentine leather!


----------



## Lilybarb

Not a new bag but I haven't carried my Hattie yet & I ordered this handmade organizer off Etsy to go in it cause you know how everything gets jumbled in a bucket bag. The organizer appears that it will fit but I think I will have to add some velcro to the ends to keep its shape & prevent it from falling in on itself.


----------



## HannaS1001

I’m looking to buy my very first Dooney ! I’m looking at the Florentine mini satchel.  Will I love it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> I’m looking to buy my very first Dooney ! I’m looking at the Florentine mini satchel.  Will I love it?



An interesting question.  I think you need to look at the style and size and function to see how they fit your needs.   And also consider the pros and cons of Florentine leather.

I have many Florentine leather handbags and the leather is very high quality.  Sometimes the leather is smooth,  sometimes pebbled, and sometimes mixed.   it's a personal preference and unless you buy in person you can't pick.   I prefer the smooth,  generally,  but have chosen some bags with a slight pebble.   I don't care for the mixed, uneven texture unless it's confined to the bottom or sides only.

I have several of the mini size Florentine leather satchel.  It's not tiny.  I'd say it's a medium sized satchel.  It's quite beautiful, amazing leather, and lots of details in the styling.  The bag has a good size base,  so a lot fits inside.   But consider the style.... a top zipper that is part of a fold over design,  and the zipper opening isn't all that large either.   Both of these things make it a little more complicated to get into the handbag.  It bothers some people,  not others.   The size of the zipper opening never bothers me.

Also consider the strap length and how you will wear the bag.  I can't add much here.... I hand carry,  and on the mini,  that means in the palm of the hand.  The handles are too short to fit over the arm.  Will you carry the bag cross body.... does the shape work with that strap length for you?  Can the bag be worn on the shoulder, does that particular strap length work for you?  (When I bought mine the straps were 2 part.... don't know if they have changed them to add the removeable center section).

Then look at the leather itself.  Florentine leather is beautiful and high quality.  But it is not treated in any way to deter stains and dirt.  Dark colors,  like black, navy, and Tmoro brown are fairly carefree.   But medium or lighter colors can pick up dirt or color transfer easily.

So consider how you will wear your handbag.... is it an everyday bag for you or one you will rotate into your wardrobe?   These are things that should be considered in your choice of color and type of leather.  Some leathers are just fine no matter what the weather conditions, clothing colors you wear, or how you haul around your handbag.   But unless you are choosing a very dark color Florentine leather,  these factors matter.
Rainy weather or dark leather or denim clothing can ruin a handbag.

Some ladies do pretreat their Florentine handbags .    Dooney does not recommend doing that.  I don't have enough experience to advise about this.

I'm not trying to talk you out of the selection.  I just think it's too easy to talk about all the good things and one of the values of these forums is to be able to learn more so we can make better decisions for ourselves.
We all learn from each other.  Our needs are all different,  as is our taste and experience.   We all get a little smarter when we share info.


----------



## HannaS1001

Understood , thank you !


----------



## HannaS1001

I’m going to go with a Florentine satchel in small probably.  Are those tassels leather? Some reviewers have mentioned plastic like feel ?


----------



## Lilybarb

HannaS1001 said:


> I’m going to go with a Florentine satchel in small probably.  Are those tassels leather? Some reviewers have mentioned plastic like feel ?


They're leather.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Not a new bag but I haven't carried my Hattie yet & I ordered this handmade organizer off Etsy to go in it cause you know how everything gets jumbled in a bucket bag. The organizer appears that it will fit but I think I will have to add some velcro to the ends to keep its shape & prevent it from falling in on itself.


Anyone considering a handmade organizer from Etsy in this style might want to rethink. With bag measurements sent to the shop owner who had great reviews, it still does not fit. It is too short and too high for the Hattie. I s'pose it would take a seamstress who owned this bag to make it fit correctly. Bummed.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Anyone considering a handmade organizer from Etsy in this style might want to rethink. With bag measurements sent to the shop owner who had great reviews, it still does not fit. It is too short and too high for the Hattie. I s'pose it would take a seamstress who owned this bag to make it fit correctly. Bummed.


Sorry it didn't work.  I imagine it's hard to get a fit on an organizer on some shaped bags.... like a drawstring or one with an irregular shape.
I've seen some with are the 'outside' pockets only, with no base, and your roll them into position around the sides of the bag.  But I've wondered how they stay upright when you put your items in them.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry it didn't work.  I imagine it's hard to get a fit on an organizer on some shaped bags.... like a drawstring or one with an irregular shape.
> I've seen some with are the 'outside' pockets only, with no base, and your roll them into position around the sides of the bag.  But I've wondered how they stay upright when you put your items in them.


Thanks LJ. Yes what you describe is what I have, I just put it in with the pockets on the inside. The shop owner (Pleasingtodeye) told me I should fold the top down which never occurred to me, but she has graciously offered to make another one - longer this time. I dunno...we may both be wasting our time. We'll see.


----------



## JakeTR19

I just ordered my first Dooney ever! I got the small Florentine satchel in black  I’m so excited!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

JakeTR19 said:


> I just ordered my first Dooney ever! I got the small Florentine satchel in black  I’m so excited!


Congratulations.  Enjoy your new Dooney Florentine treasure.  Black is one of my favorite colors in Florentine leather..


----------



## Brendutch

I just ordered the Florentine small satchel in brown t moro!!! I’m also waiting for the medium Russel tote in denim...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> I just ordered the Florentine small satchel in brown t moro!!! I’m also waiting for the medium Russel tote in denim...



Congratulations.  Hope you adore your new Florentine handbags. 

 I just received 2 denim Flo handbags.... the Cameron and the medium toggle crossbody.  I like the current denim color.... it's richer than the denim of years ago.  The leather on both handbags was thick …. the satchel was smooth and the crossbody evenly pebbled.  Both are keepers.   I think the pebbling will keep the crossbody looking better over time..... although I generally like smooth Florentine better.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  Hope you adore your new Florentine handbags.
> 
> I just received 2 denim Flo handbags.... the Cameron and the medium toggle crossbody.  I like the current denim color.... it's richer than the denim of years ago.  The leather on both handbags was thick …. the satchel was smooth and the crossbody evenly pebbled.  Both are keepers.   I think the pebbling will keep the crossbody looking better over time..... although I generally like smooth Florentine better.


Thank you! Enjoy your beautiful bags too! I will post a picture when they arrive... The Florentine satchel was an impulsive buy. Thanks to the thread called " Dooneys on sale" ( or something like that) , I found out that I Love Dooney had the satchel on sale. I couldn't miss the tmoro color, since I've been looking for this color for years without success. I paid $167. A steal IMO!


----------



## HannaS1001

Yay my first Dooney and I’m so in love with it. I want to collect them all lol
It’s a mini which works for me fine at 5’0 .  Plenty of room in there  and 3 pockets


----------



## RuedeNesle

HannaS1001 said:


> Yay my first Dooney and I’m so in love with it. I want to collect them all lol
> It’s a mini which works for me fine at 5’0 .  Plenty of room in there  and 3 pockets


Hi Hanna!
She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> Thank you! Enjoy your beautiful bags too! I will post a picture when they arrive... The Florentine satchel was an impulsive buy. Thanks to the thread called " Dooneys on sale" ( or something like that) , I found out that I Love Dooney had the satchel on sale. I couldn't miss the tmoro color, since I've been looking for this color for years without success. I paid $167. A steal IMO![
> 
> 
> Brendutch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Florentine small satchel in brown t mro!!! I’m also waiting for the medium Russel tote in denim...[/QUOTEw
Click to expand...




Brendutch said:


> Thank you! Enjoy your beautiful bags too! I will post a picture when they arrive... The Florentine satchel was an impulsive buy. Thanks to the thread called " Dooneys on sale" ( or something like that) , I found out that I Love Dooney had the satchel on sale. I couldn't miss the tmoro color, since I've been looking for this color for years without success. I paid $167. A steal IMO![/QUOTE I
> 
> Can't wait to see the Russell in Denim! Tmoro is such a beautiful color with the red accents.  Great choices


----------



## Lunalark

Not letting me type,slow tonight! This was supposed to be a reply here:   


Cant wait to see the Russell in Denim! Tmoro is such a beautiful color with the red accents. Great choices!


----------



## Lunalark

HannaS1001 said:


> Yay my first Dooney and I’m so in love with it. I want to collect them all lol
> It’s a mini which works for me fine at 5’0 .  Plenty of room in there  and 3 pockets



Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> Yay my first Dooney and I’m so in love with it. I want to collect them all lol
> It’s a mini which works for me fine at 5’0 .  Plenty of room in there  and 3 pockets


Mini Flo satchels are a great size,  The wide base gives you room to carry a lot of thigs but the bag looks small.   

The name MINI has always been
misleading.    Early in the days of Florentine leather the satchels were mini (medium sized),  small (a large size satchel),  and the medium or regular size Flo satchel (which is very, very, very large).    And now they have released 2 smaller sizes.  The name of the size only makes sense relative to the other sizes in that collection.


----------



## fendifemale

Brendutch said:


> I just ordered the Florentine small satchel in brown t moro!!! I’m also waiting for the medium Russel tote in denim...


Is it heavy? Because I want a small one too. I don't own any florentine. I had a flo Sloan that had to go back. It was packaged horribly.


----------



## Brendutch

fendifemale said:


> Is it heavy? Because I want a small one too. I don't own any florentine. I had a flo Sloan that had to go back. It was packaged horribly.


It’s not here yet! I will let you know soon!


----------



## HannaS1001

I’m right now torn between the mini Florentine satchel in black or the Florentine Cameron in chestnut ? Decisions decisions!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> I’m right now torn between the mini Florentine satchel in black or the Florentine Cameron in chestnut ? Decisions decisions!



Both are beautiful styles and both colors are great choices.  Size wise,  I think they probably hold about the same.... the Cameron is taller,  but the base on the mini satchel might be a little wider.  

 I own both styles.  
The Cameron is easier to get in an out of.  The flap and detailing on the mini satchel add lovely design elements.... but they make it heavier and more complicated to unzip.  The zip opening on the Cameron is longer than on the mini,  which has a relatively short zip opening.

Another thing to think about is how you will carry the bag.... if you are planning to hand carry or carry on your arm,  the mini has a very short  handle drop.   If you are using the longer strap,  that's not an issue and the handles do fold down.  The handle drop on the Cameron is much more generous,  and the handles also fold down if you use the longer strap to carry it.

I think the mini satchel is more relaxed and contemporary looking.   The Cameron is more classic.   That's just my personal opinion.  Either choice is a great addition to a handbag collection.... from a style standpoint.   And Florentine leather is beautiful and in dark colors, looks great for a long time.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both are beautiful styles and both colors are great choices.  Size wise,  I think they probably hold about the same.... the Cameron is taller,  but the base on the mini satchel might be a little wider.
> 
> I own both styles.
> The Cameron is easier to get in an out of.  The flap and detailing on the mini satchel add lovely design elements.... but they make it heavier and more complicated to unzip.  The zip opening on the Cameron is longer than on the mini,  which has a relatively short zip opening.
> 
> Another thing to think about is how you will carry the bag.... if you are planning to hand carry or carry on your arm,  the mini has a very short  handle drop.   If you are using the longer strap,  that's not an issue and the handles do fold down.  The handle drop on the Cameron is much more generous,  and the handles also fold down if you use the longer strap to carry it.
> 
> I think the mini satchel is more relaxed and contemporary looking.   The Cameron is more classic.   That's just my personal opinion.  Either choice is a great addition to a handbag collection.... from a style standpoint.   And Florentine leather is beautiful and in dark colors, looks great for a long time.




So you see why I cannot choose ! 

 I do have a mini satchel in Bordeaux, I’m so in love with it so I want the black too.  

The Cameron is like you said more classic and I think that would be useful on occasion, though not so much these days.  It’s such a good looking bag.  

I’m new to Dooney so I wonder what time of year do they come out with new colors usually ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> So you see why I cannot choose !
> 
> I do have a mini satchel in Bordeaux, I’m so in love with it so I want the black too.
> 
> The Cameron is like you said more classic and I think that would be useful on occasion, though not so much these days.  It’s such a good looking bag.
> 
> I’m new to Dooney so I wonder what time of year do they come out with new colors usually ?


This year,  I wouldn't want to predict when new colors or styles would be released.  The coronavirus messed with production and shipping starting in January and the impact is still major.   It might disrupt all previous manufacturing/supply/marketing plans.  Even if the handbags eventually get manufactured and shipped to the warehouse....  changes in company finances might alter what product gets released, at what price, and to which sales channels.   We just have to keep our eyes open for treasures... new or old,  in styles and colors we want, at the right price.  And if we can spend the money at the time.... consider it a prized addition to our collections as well as a way to support the economy and a US company.   I'm doing my part... that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> This year,  I wouldn't want to predict when new colors or styles would be released.  The coronavirus messed with production and shipping starting in January and the impact is still major.   It might disrupt all previous manufacturing/supply/marketing plans.  Even if the handbags eventually get manufactured and shipped to the warehouse....  changes in company finances might alter what product gets released, at what price, and to which sales channels.   We just have to keep our eyes open for treasures... new or old,  in styles and colors we want, at the right price.  And if we can spend the money at the time.... consider it a prized addition to our collections as well as a way to support the economy and a US company.   I'm doing my part... that's my story and I'm sticking to it.



ha ha I know !

yes no way to predict though stock in certain items seems to be dwindling they may need time to cactus up. I am hoping for brights or pastels at some point


----------



## lavenderjunkie

And if the spring and summer colors come late.... maybe they will be on sale.  No one wants to warehouse out of season colors and with so many retails stores closed,  they can only find limited all year warm locations to place them.


----------



## HannaS1001

That would be awesome!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> That would be awesome!



Keep checking for (online) sales at I Love Dooney and department stores.    Prices and colors change very often... sometimes up,  sometimes down. 

 I try to focus on the bottom line price (after the discount/sales)  when I'm comparing and remembering.  Too often the 'price' goes up and then the extra sale is added,  and the result is the same or only a dollar or two different than it's been.... or even higher than it was during the sale they had just a few weeks earlier.   

There are treasures at great prices when you least expect them.... but we need to be educated and know when to pounce.   I don't always get it right.... but overall... my collection is growing,  at very good prices.   And I'm helping keep Dooney chugging along during these difficult times.  
And yes,  I know I don't need another handbag  (note to self:   repeat 4 times a day)!


----------



## HannaS1001

Oh we can all always use another handbag


----------



## Brendutch

fendifemale said:


> Is it heavy? Because I want a small one too. I don't own any florentine. I had a flo Sloan that had to go back. It was packaged horribly.


Finally! Yes, it’s a little heavy but gorgeous!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> Finally! Yes, it’s a little heavy but gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4715032



That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## HannaS1001

Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Finally! Yes, it’s a little heavy but gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4715032


Enjoy your new treasure.   She is beautiful.


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> Finally! Yes, it’s a little heavy but gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4715032


Beautiful!!


----------



## Brendutch

Lunalark said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!





HannaS1001 said:


> Beautiful!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasure.   She is beautiful.





Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you! Please stay safe!


----------



## fendifemale

Brendutch said:


> Finally! Yes, it’s a little heavy but gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4715032


Thanks for replying! She's GORGEOUS.


----------



## HannaS1001

ILoveDooney has a small Florentine satchel in mauve I just ordered.  Yay! I have been waiting for some brights !


----------



## Lilybarb

HannaS1001 said:


> ILoveDooney has a small Florentine satchel in mauve I just ordered.  Yay! I have been waiting for some brights !


Oh my! I saw a post on one of the Dooney Facebook sites of this mauve flo - it is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> ILoveDooney has a small Florentine satchel in mauve I just ordered.  Yay! I have been waiting for some brights !


I have been lusting after a Flo handbag in mauve and one in steel blue.
Congratulations on your new treasure.   I need to go look now...…


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have been lusting after a Flo handbag in mauve and one in steel blue.
> Congratulations on your new treasure.   I need to go look now...…



I have a few colors I have been really wanting!  I really prefer the mini but I wasn’t passing this color up!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> I have a few colors I have been really wanting!  I really prefer the mini but I wasn’t passing this color up!


I have both the mini and the small Flo satchel.   Both are great and very useful sizes.  Neither is small or mini either 
The mini is a medium sized satchel!  It's wide base  makes it roomy.  The small is only slightly larger.... about an inch longer and a tad higher and a slightly wider base. The biggest advantage of the small is that the zipper opening is a little longer than on the mini,  so it's easier to get things in and out of the bag.


----------



## HannaS1001

I have the mini in Bordeaux.  I love that bag! I wasn’t passing up the mauve in a small.  I could not go bigger then that so I am so happy cannot wait till it gets here!


----------



## HannaS1001

She’s here! Forgive the awful photo , i let my husband take it lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> She’s here! Forgive the awful photo , i let my husband take it lol


She is beautiful.   Enjoy your new mauve Dooney treasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

HannaS1001 said:


> She’s here! Forgive the awful photo , i let my husband take it lol


What a beauty! I know you'll have fun carrying her!


----------



## bagshopr

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beauty! I know you'll have fun carrying her!


What a BEAUTIFUL color! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

bagshopr said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL color! Enjoy your new bag.


Hi bagshopr!
I agree, it is a beautiful color! And I wish it were mine! It belongs to @HannaS1001. Just want to make sure she knows how you feel about her bag.


----------



## bagshopr

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi bagshopr!
> I agree, it is a beautiful color! And I wish it were mine! It belongs to @HannaS1001. Just want to make sure she knows how you feel about her bag.


Oops, sorry!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bagshopr said:


> Oops, sorry!


It's all good!  (But if you ever see this bag in red on here, I really hope it's mine! )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mauve Florentine has been a challenging color to get for many ladies.  (I returned the style I received).  There was a time that every mauve Flo style seemed to have very wrinkled and uneven leather texture..... old cow syndrome.  I was so delighted to see Hanna's mauve satchel..... it looks beautiful.   I'm happy she got such a winner and hopeful that anyone else getting a mauve Flo will get one that is just as lovely.

Mauve and steel blue Flo are still on my 'wish' list.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mauve Florentine has been a challenging color to get for many ladies.  (I returned the style I received).  There was a time that every mauve Flo style seemed to have very *wrinkled and uneven* leather *texture*..... *old cow syndrome*.  I was so delighted to see Hanna's mauve satchel..... it looks beautiful.   I'm happy she got such a winner and hopeful that anyone else getting a mauve Flo will get one that is just as lovely.
> 
> Mauve and steel blue Flo are still on my 'wish' list.


I beg your pardon!


----------



## bagshopr

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mauve Florentine has been a challenging color to get for many ladies.  (I returned the style I received).  There was a time that every mauve Flo style seemed to have very wrinkled and uneven leather texture..... old cow syndrome.  I was so delighted to see Hanna's mauve satchel..... it looks beautiful.   I'm happy she got such a winner and hopeful that anyone else getting a mauve Flo will get one that is just as lovely.
> 
> Mauve and steel blue Flo are still on my 'wish' list.


I think I have a form of old cow syndrome.


----------



## Brendutch

HannaS1001 said:


> She’s here! Forgive the awful photo , i let my husband take it lol


You’re so lucky! Beautiful bag!


----------



## aerialla

Got this beauty today. Ronnie (large) in Natural Florentine. Its so much bigger than I expected and fits a 13 inch Surface perfectly.


----------



## HannaS1001

bagshopr said:


> I think I have a form of old cow syndrome.


----------



## HannaS1001

bagshopr said:


> I think I have a form of old cow syndrome.



ha ha ha I will let you know how it holds up over time


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new Flo back pack.  That's a lot of beautiful leather.


----------



## aerialla

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Flo back pack.  That's a lot of beautiful leather.


It really its. I know it's crazy but I can't wait to get it out and really get the patina going. I always want my leather to look like some cowboy has had it out on the range for too long.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's been fun to see some Florentine handbags on QVC again this week.  Styles are not new,  but... if they bring back old favorite styles they might add colors over time.  In the 'old days' when Florentine was young,  there were over 20 different colors of the Flo small satchel on QVC!!!!!


----------



## aerialla

I wish they would do more colors in the medium satchel. I was hoping for that mauve. I would have bought at full price for that mauve.


----------



## Shelby33

This is my first Florentine. No idea what color it is but looks nice with the pop of red.


----------



## Shelby33

I am so confused about Florentine. I know it's a style? But it's also a type of leather? If I have a Florentine Satchel how do I know what type of leather it has?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shelby33 said:


> I am so confused about Florentine. I know it's a style? But it's also a type of leather? If I have a Florentine Satchel how do I know what type of leather it has?


During the last 6 - 10 years Dooney has use the term Florentine to denote a collection of handbags,  in multiple styles,  all made from leather that is 'from' Florentine Italy.  In years past they focused on the fact that the leather was process,  tanned, in Florence Italy using old world processes for leather.

The term Florentine does NOT mean the handbag itself is designed or manufactured in Italy.  Some Florentine handbags are made in USA,  but most are made in various countries in the Far East.  I believe most of the design is done in the USA.

Florentine leather is generally a thicker leather, colored with natural dyes, and not treated to resist  water.  You can read more about that on the Dooney web site.... scroll to the bottom of the main page and look for a tab on leather care.

Florentine leather takes on a natural glow and softness with use over time.  Some Florentine leather is smooth and fine grained and other pieces are pebbled.  And some exhibit both textures, to the dismay of many collectors.  The leather is very durable,  but lighter colors can show dirt and all colors can show marks,  some of which can be buffed out.

You can find Dooney Florentine handbags in many styles from wallets, to cross body bags, to hobos, to satchels, and totes.   Larger bags can be heavy because the leather is thick.


----------



## Shelby33

lavenderjunkie said:


> During the last 6 - 10 years Dooney has use the term Florentine to denote a collection of handbags,  in multiple styles,  all made from leather that is 'from' Florentine Italy.  In years past they focused on the fact that the leather was process,  tanned, in Florence Italy using old world processes for leather.
> 
> The term Florentine does NOT mean the handbag itself is designed or manufactured in Italy.  Some Florentine handbags are made in USA,  but most are made in various countries in the Far East.  I believe most of the design is done in the USA.
> 
> Florentine leather is generally a thicker leather, colored with natural dyes, and not treated to resist  water.  You can read more about that on the Dooney web site.... scroll to the bottom of the main page and look for a tab on leather care.
> 
> Florentine leather takes on a natural glow and softness with use over time.  Some Florentine leather is smooth and fine grained and other pieces are pebbled.  And some exhibit both textures, to the dismay of many collectors.  The leather is very durable,  but lighter colors can show dirt and all colors can show marks,  some of which can be buffed out.
> 
> You can find Dooney Florentine handbags in many styles from wallets, to cross body bags, to hobos, to satchels, and totes.   Larger bags can be heavy because the leather is thick.


Thank you for your reply. My bag is pebbled, a dark teal but I was told it was denim. So this would show water spots?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you for your reply. My bag is pebbled, a dark teal but I was told it was denim. So this would show water spots?


Walter spots will show,  but they are supposed to dry if you leave them alone.  Dark colored Florentine handbags are less likely to show wear or water spots.   And pebbled textured bags are more resistant to everything,  I find.   I have a dark teal Florentine domed satchel and I haven't had any problems with it.  But.... I rotate my bags so much that it hasn't gotten everyday wear and tear.   I have worn black Florentine day in and day out and it never showed water spots or scratches or any indication it had been used so often.   I think you should be fine with dark teal.

BTW,  when I bought my dark teal Florentine, in a Dooney store,  under the florescent lighting,  the navy and the dark teal were almost identical.
Even at home,  in dim lighting, the only way I can tell them apart is side by side.   Outside, in natural light,  the dark teal is a tiny bit lighter and has one tiny drop more 'green' in the color than the navy.  But in most situations,  they are very hard to tell apart.    Also,  different batches, from different styles or even the same style from different times, or years,  can have variations in the color.   Call it 'artisan' crafted.    or just changes in the formula or how the  leather absorbs the dye.

Enjoy your Florentine handbag.  Dooney does not recommend conditioning any of it's leathers,  including Florentine.   But many ladies do use conditioner.  I have,  very lightly, after the bag is a few years old.  I use Apple brand.   Always patch test first in a spot that can't be seen. And use very little conditioner,  and keep away from stitching.   I never want to take a chance on a new bag.  There are no rules, and everyone has a different view about the risk/reward.


----------



## Shelby33

lavenderjunkie said:


> Walter spots will show,  but they are supposed to dry if you leave them alone.  Dark colored Florentine handbags are less likely to show wear or water spots.   And pebbled textured bags are more resistant to everything,  I find.   I have a dark teal Florentine domed satchel and I haven't had any problems with it.  But.... I rotate my bags so much that it hasn't gotten everyday wear and tear.   I have worn black Florentine day in and day out and it never showed water spots or scratches or any indication it had been used so often.   I think you should be fine with dark teal.
> 
> BTW,  when I bought my dark teal Florentine, in a Dooney store,  under the florescent lighting,  the navy and the dark teal were almost identical.
> Even at home,  in dim lighting, the only way I can tell them apart is side by side.   Outside, in natural light,  the dark teal is a tiny bit lighter and has one tiny drop more 'green' in the color than the navy.  But in most situations,  they are very hard to tell apart.    Also,  different batches, from different styles or even the same style from different times, or years,  can have variations in the color.   Call it 'artisan' crafted.    or just changes in the formula or how the  leather absorbs the dye.
> 
> Enjoy your Florentine handbag.  Dooney does not recommend conditioning any of it's leathers,  including Florentine.   But many ladies do use conditioner.  I have,  very lightly, after the bag is a few years old.  I use Apple brand.   Always patch test first in a spot that can't be seen. And use very little conditioner,  and keep away from stitching.   I never want to take a chance on a new bag.  There are no rules, and everyone has a different view about the risk/reward.


Thanks so much. My son just shook his wet hands all over the place and the spots dried without my intervention. I did condition it because it was dry, it looks better and feels softer and it also protects if from the sun. I know blues are usually unstable dyes and prone to fading or "greening" so hoping to curb that. A YouTuber told me the bag was "denim", I guess it doesn't really matter as long as I am happy with it, which I am! Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks so much. My son just shook his wet hands all over the place and the spots dried without my intervention. I did condition it because it was dry, it looks better and feels softer and it also protects if from the sun. I know blues are usually unstable dyes and prone to fading or "greening" so hoping to curb that. A YouTuber told me the bag was "denim", I guess it doesn't really matter as long as I am happy with it, which I am! Thanks so much for your help!!


Before denim,  there was ocean blue.  Almost identical colors.  And.... for both, different dye lots looked different anyway!
Enjoy your handbag.


----------



## Shelby33

lavenderjunkie said:


> Before denim,  there was ocean blue.  Almost identical colors.  And.... for both, different dye lots looked different anyway!
> Enjoy your handbag.


Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## HannaS1001

How different is the ecru from the white Florentine? Is Dooney ever making the white Florentine satchels again? I’m hunting for white and some of the brighter colors


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I haven't seen the ecru in person.   I have a 'white' Florentine from years ago.... it was never really bright white, more of a soft white.  When I bought it I had a discussion with the SA at the Dooney store.  From what I could gather the process for a white handbag is different than for other colors.  It wasn't clear to me if the leather was really 'Florentine' or another thick, high end leather they had at the time (Portofino).

Through the years it has never been clear to me if lighter colors are ever really drum dyed leather.   And that makes a big difference over time in corner wear, etc.  I have a baby pink Florentine satchel and the color has been 'lifted' where the whip stitching on the handles was pressed against the top of the bag during storage.  If the color had been truly drum dyed, that should not have happened.


----------



## HannaS1001

Oh that must have kind of annoyed you! I’m not sure about the ecru


----------



## Shelby33

lavenderjunkie said:


> Before denim,  there was ocean blue.  Almost identical colors.  And.... for both, different dye lots looked different anyway!
> Enjoy your handbag.


I'm bothering you with one last question. The more I read the more confused I get, can you tell what kind of leather this is? It is pebbled and soft. Would it just be called pebbled?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shelby33 said:


> I'm bothering you with one last question. The more I read the more confused I get, can you tell what kind of leather this is? It is pebbled and soft. Would it just be called pebbled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738177


The texture appears slightly pebbled in your picture.  It's a natural texture, when it appears in Florentine handbags, not one created by embossing or shrinking the leather.
Happy to try to answer questions.  We all love handbagsand like talking about them.  And sharing is how we all learn a little more each day and become better shoppers.  None of us was born with a lot of knowledge about handbags or watches or anything else for that matter. 

BTW,  I really love the color and look of the leather on your satchel.
Enjoy using it.


----------



## Shelby33

lavenderjunkie said:


> The texture appears slightly pebbled in your picture.  It's a natural texture, when it appears in Florentine handbags, not one created by embossing or shrinking the leather.
> Happy to try to answer questions.  We all love handbagsand like talking about them.  And sharing is how we all learn a little more each day and become better shoppers.  None of us was born with a lot of knowledge about handbags or watches or anything else for that matter.
> 
> BTW,  I really love the color and look of the leather on your satchel.
> Enjoy using it.


Thanks so much! You've been very helpful!


----------



## HannaS1001

Does anyone have any pictures of the ecru Florentine? Dooney sale on the small flo and I’m trying to decide if I like ecru ? I live in a hot climate so light and bright is better though I love the flo in black lol


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33 - I kept looking at your teal flo bag and was absolutely loving the pictures you were posting of it. So I went out and found my own flo. (Your pictures were just too beautiful to resist!) And this leather does not disappoint, but now I would love one in chestnut. What a slippery slope! 

I do have a question for the D&B forum about the leather. I've been looking at PM and ebay for some deals. I also want a bag that already has a nice patina. (I don't mind scratches and discolorations - they just add character.) However, is there a difference in quality between the older flo satchels as opposed to the new ones on the D&B website? Thanks for any info.


----------



## HannaS1001

Just an update , I went with the ecru small flo
When I took out my bags I noticed how much I love the Florentine.  I have a black Cameron satchel and I forgot how stunning it was .  Do they make the flo minis and smalls in brighter colors at some point in the year?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> Just an update , I went with the ecru small flo
> When I took out my bags I noticed how much I love the Florentine.  I have a black Cameron satchel and I forgot how stunning it was .  Do they make the flo minis and smalls in brighter colors at some point in the year?


In "the beginning' in early Florentine days the smalls came in a full rainbow of colors.... more than 20!   QVC featured them all and I found a few at the Dooney boutique store.   But.… in the last few years Dooney has cut back on the colors of Flo and concentrated on basics and neutrals.  Ecru, coral, and pale blue are recent light color editions.  We can only hope they will bring back the lavenders, shades of pink, yellows, and lighter greens.

It's very hard to know what handbag styles/prices/colors we will see over the next year.  Production plans and shipments have been interrupted.  Some stores that might have placed orders may not re-open or will have fewer physical stores to fill with product.   We might see more on ILD and in the outlets,  IF the handbags are made and finally arrive in the US.   And the colors may not be normal 'seasonal' colors.

I guess the only thing we can do is wait and pounce when we see a color, in a style we want,  at a price we consider reasonable.   Not every bag we buy will be at the 'best' price,  but we will fill out our wish lists, and on average get good prices.  I'm debating the steel blue small satchel on Dooney.  Price is ok and if it were in stock,  I would have ordered already.   Just not sure I want to go thru the back-order process/hassle and possible cancellation and then tracking to be sure I get my $ back.   Just so much work that it cancels out the joy of the handbag.


----------



## HannaS1001

The ecru is on back order as well but I am guessing they will ship it eventually.  I’ll keep a close eye out .  How beautiful those flos are though


----------



## RuedeNesle

HannaS1001 said:


> The ecru is on back order as well but I am guessing they will ship it eventually.  I’ll keep a close eye out . * How beautiful those flos are though*


Yes, they are very beautiful!


----------



## HannaS1001

They really stand out even with the pebble leather in the background


----------



## Nancy in VA

HannaS1001 said:


> The ecru is on back order as well but I am guessing they will ship it eventually.  I’ll keep a close eye out .  How beautiful those flos are though


Love the mauve would like to see a violet, a purple, lime green, bright aqua and fuchsia again


----------



## HannaS1001

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the mauve would like to see a violet, a purple, lime green, bright aqua and fuchsia again


I would love that as well, those are my colors!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HannaS1001 said:


> The ecru is on back order as well but I am guessing they will ship it eventually.  I’ll keep a close eye out .  How beautiful those flos are though


What a lovely family of handbags.  Enjoy them all.
The mauve and blush are calling to me tonight.


----------



## Lilybarb

HannaS1001 said:


> The ecru is on back order as well but I am guessing they will ship it eventually.  I’ll keep a close eye out .  How beautiful those flos are though


Awesome collection !


----------



## Froglegs66

HannaS1001 said:


> The ecru is on back order as well but I am guessing they will ship it eventually.  I’ll keep a close eye out .  How beautiful those flos are though


What is the red color in the left in your photo? Gorgeous bags!


----------



## HannaS1001

Mini in Bordeaux, my first dooney


----------



## Froglegs66

Awesome!!  I am hoping Bordeaux will be added to the fall colors.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## HannaS1001

I got it on ILD a few months ago.  I haven’t seen it since but I see it a lot on eBay


----------



## Froglegs66

I thought about purchasing a pale blue on Ebay, but I am hesitant.  I purchased my first Dooney on Zappos and it will be here tomorrow... steel blue.  I am excited!!


----------



## HannaS1001

Froglegs66 said:


> I thought about purchasing a pale blue on Ebay, but I am hesitant.  I purchased my first Dooney on Zappos and it will be here tomorrow... steel blue.  I am excited!!


I want steel blue but I can only find it in medium which is too big for me! There is a girl on Facebook in the looney for Dooney page selling a micro in Bordeaux.  

I got a samba from eBay , I am hoping it will be as nice as the pictures when I unwrap it, it’s my first eBay purchase


----------



## Froglegs66

HannaS1001 said:


> I want steel blue but I can only find it in medium which is too big for me! There is a girl on Facebook in the looney for Dooney page selling a micro in Bordeaux.
> 
> I got a samba from eBay , I am hoping it will be as nice as the pictures when I unwrap it, it’s my first eBay purchase


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Froglegs66

lavenderjunkie said:


> Keep checking for (online) sales at I Love Dooney and department stores.    Prices and colors change very often... sometimes up,  sometimes down.
> 
> I try to focus on the bottom line price (after the discount/sales)  when I'm comparing and remembering.  Too often the 'price' goes up and then the extra sale is added,  and the result is the same or only a dollar or two different than it's been.... or even higher than it was during the sale they had just a few weeks earlier.
> 
> There are treasures at great prices when you least expect them.... but we need to be educated and know when to pounce.   I don't always get it right.... but overall... my collection is growing,  at very good prices.   And I'm helping keep Dooney chugging along during these difficult times.
> And yes,  I know I don't need another handbag  (note to self:   repeat 4 times a day)!


I'm new to Dooney and I have ordered ONE but I keep checking all the styles out on the computer and both my daughter and husband keep saying, "you already bought a purse!"  I'm already addicted and I haven't even received my first one yet!  LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Hanna*:  Dooney's Samba is a very soft beautiful leather.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Froglegs66 said:


> I'm new to Dooney and I have ordered ONE but I keep checking all the styles out on the computer and both my daughter and husband keep saying, "you already bought a purse!"  I'm already addicted and I haven't even received my first one yet!  LOL


It's easy to become addicted to Dooney leather handbags.  You are among friends here.... we all understand.
First there is the excitement of the first one,  waiting for it to arrived, checking all the details again and again and the shipping status.   Then you promise yourself that you will only need one.... it's so good.  It will meet all your handbag needs.   And then, since you love it so much,  you want more!   More colors, more styles, more leathers.... 
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## HannaS1001

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Hanna*:  Dooney's Samba is a very soft beautiful leather.  Enjoy your new handbag.


Thank you! It’s my first “preLOVED” so im a bit nervous about it .  I could not find a new samba leather in an color I liked


----------



## Brendutch

Logo lock hobo in ginger


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Logo lock hobo in ginger
> View attachment 4763343


Beautiful.   Enjoy.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful.   Enjoy.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> Logo lock hobo in ginger
> View attachment 4763343


Oh wow I love bag this in Ginger!


----------



## Brendutch

Lunalark said:


> Oh wow I love bag this in Ginger!


Thank you!  I'm in love with the color! Great and very comfortable bag!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> Thank you!  I'm in love with the color! Great and very comfortable bag!


Always wondered if this was a comfortable bag to carry. Enjoy it!!


----------



## MissBagLadyT

Florentine Micro in Natural


----------



## Antonia

I just got this timoro medium satchel from Postmark!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I just got this timoro medium satchel from Postmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789219
> View attachment 4789223
> View attachment 4789224


You're here too! I love these bags. Went crazy about a month ago and bought three of them! That color is lovely!


----------



## Lunalark

Antonia said:


> I just got this timoro medium satchel from Postmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789219
> View attachment 4789223
> View attachment 4789224


The medium looks great on you!! I love Brown tmoro, I have the mini and small. Beautiful find!


----------



## Antonia

Lunalark said:


> The medium looks great on you!! I love Brown tmoro, I have the mini and small. Beautiful find!


Thank you!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You're here too! I love these bags. Went crazy about a month ago and bought three of them! That color is lovely!


LOL, what are you doing here!???  Kidding!!  Thank you!!  Well, I've had a few of these over the years but sold them.  I've had this one on my watch page for over a year and I finally bought it!!  What I love about this particular one is the pebbled leather.  A lot of these have smoother leather but I prefer pebbled!!  Wow, which 3 did you buy??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> LOL, what are you doing here!???  Kidding!!  Thank you!!  Well, I've had a few of these over the years but sold them.  I've had this one on my watch page for over a year and I finally bought it!!  What I love about this particular one is the pebbled leather.  A lot of these have smoother leather but I prefer pebbled!!  Wow, which 3 did you buy??


I agree with the pebbled leather. I got chestnut, dark green, and burgundy.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I agree with the pebbled leather. I got chestnut, dark green, and burgundy.


Those are great colors!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Wearing cross body


----------



## Brendutch

Antonia said:


> I just got this timoro medium satchel from Postmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789219
> View attachment 4789223
> View attachment 4789224


I love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Brendutch said:


> I love it!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> I just ordered the Florentine small satchel in brown t moro!!! I’m also waiting for the medium Russel tote in denim...


Brendutch, did you wind up liking the Russell in Denim? I can't find a photo of it in Denim anywhere! I have it in Black and Steel Blue but Denim sounds so nice in this tote


----------



## Brendutch

Lunalark said:


> Brendutch, did you wind up liking the Russell in Denim? I can't find a photo of it in Denim anywhere! I have it in Black and Steel Blue but Denim sounds so nice in this tote


Yes!!!! I forgot to post a picture. I promise to post it later today. I love, love, love the Russel in denim. The leather is so soft, and I bend the corners toward the inside to make it look smaller. I want Dooney to release more colors . I have too many chestnut and natural colored bags. They need to bring back lighter colors! I’m loving the denim color sooo much! I want another denim bag, but there’s none available. Boo!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> Yes!!!! I forgot to post a picture. I promise to post it later today. I love, love, love the Russel in denim. The leather is so soft, and I bend the corners toward the inside to make it look smaller. I want Dooney to release more colors . I have too many chestnut and natural colored bags. They need to bring back lighter colors! I’m loving the denim color sooo much! I want another denim bag, but there’s none available. Boo!


Thank you for the reply! I have a Denim Florentine Barlow and a Denim Stanwich and that Russell ....sigh, I just can't seem to forget about lol  I must have a thing for blue. Boo is right! Denim, ginger, kelly green, violet, pale blue etc  not happening this year. My Steel blue Russell is nice, but doesnt "wow" me in that tote. I should've waited. Thank you Brendutch, would love to see your tote Glad you're enjoying it!!


----------



## Brendutch

Lunalark said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have a Denim Florentine Barlow and a Denim Stanwich and that Russell ....sigh, I just can't seem to forget about lol  I must have a thing for blue. Boo is right! Denim, ginger, kelly green, violet, pale blue etc  not happening this year. My Steel blue Russell is nice, but doesnt "wow" me in that tote. I should've waited. Thank you Brendutch, would love to see your tote Glad you're enjoying it!!


Here it is with the steel blue french coin purse:


----------



## samfalstaff

Brendutch said:


> Here it is with the steel blue french coin purse:
> View attachment 4792547


What a beautiful blue! And it goes so well with the hint of green inside!


----------



## Brendutch

samfalstaff said:


> What a beautiful blue! And it goes so well with the hint of green inside!


Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very nice.  Enjoy


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.  Enjoy


Thanks! It’s one of my favorites...


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> Here it is with the steel blue french coin purse:
> View attachment 4792547


Omg I'm in love with this Denim!! It seems richer than years past. Mine arent that vivid blue. Thank you so much for posting this for me!! It looks great with the Steel Blue. I have that coin purse and the Steel Blue Russell. I'm on the hunt for this Denim Russell now. Or I might have to work out an exchange program with you where I borrow your Denim lol


----------



## Brendutch

Lunalark said:


> Omg I'm in love with this Denim!! It seems richer than years past. Mine arent that vivid blue. Thank you so much for posting this for me!! It looks great with the Steel Blue. I have that coin purse and the Steel Blue Russell. I'm on the hunt for this Denim Russell now. Or I might have to work out an exchange program with you where I borrow your Denim lol


You’re welcome! If you want the denim Russel, wait until it pops up at I Love Dooney or Dooney.com. I found mine when a You Tube lady wrote that it was available. I immediately went to I love Dooney and bought it. Good luck!


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> You’re welcome! If you want the denim Russel, wait until it pops up at I Love Dooney or Dooney.com. I found mine when a You Tube lady wrote that it was available. I immediately went to I love Dooney and bought it. Good luck!


I will keep checking!


----------



## COACH_GAL

I’m new to D&B! I just purchased my first Florentine satchel in the nano size. I’m a bit of a minimalist. I wasn’t sure where to post this. Does anyone own the nano. And does anyone have a picture showing how much it holds. I know by the measurements it’s small. I’m just a bit curious and very excited!


----------



## Brendutch

COACH_GAL said:


> I’m new to D&B! I just purchased my first Florentine satchel in the nano size. I’m a bit of a minimalist. I wasn’t sure where to post this. Does anyone own the nano. And does anyone have a picture showing how much it holds. I know by the measurements it’s small. I’m just a bit curious and very excited!


Congrats! The Florentine satchel is so beautiful! I don't have the nano, but I have the mini ans small satchels.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Welcome to the world of DB.  I hope you love our new satchel.
I own several sizes,  but not the nano.  What I have learned about handbags....
in general,  is *all* the dimensions are important to understanding what will fit inside.
Also,  how the brand measures.   Sounds obvious.... but.... makes a big difference.

The design of these satchels,  generally has a wider base.  Call it the depth or
width or the 'butt' of the bag.   It can make a big difference in how you can arrange your
things.  On the nano,  the width is 5"  and the length is 8.5'.  That is quite a generous
base for the bag and means you can fit a lot.... not just side to side,  but front to back.

The height is short,  so you might need to arrange your items horizontally,  rather than
putting them vertically or on their sides.  

I have a mini Florentine satchel and it holds quite a bit.... cosmetic case, full small size wallet,
glasses, keys, credit card case, package of tissues, and other small items.

For reference,  Dooney measures across the base of the bag for the length and the width.
Some other manufacturers (or stores) measure across the top or at the widest part.  Makes it
very  confusing to compare.   The Dooney web site shows a picture of how they measure.
And for the most part,  they are pretty accurate.

What color Florentine nano satchel did you get?


----------



## Brendutch

Brendutch said:


> Congrats! The Florentine satchel is so beautiful! I don't have the nano, but I have the mini and small satchels.


Sorry for the typo!


----------



## COACH_GAL

lavenderjunkie said:


> Welcome to the world of DB.  I hope you love our new satchel.
> I own several sizes,  but not the nano.  What I have learned about handbags....
> in general,  is *all* the dimensions are important to understanding what will fit inside.
> Also,  how the brand measures.   Sounds obvious.... but.... makes a big difference.
> 
> The design of these satchels,  generally has a wider base.  Call it the depth or
> width or the 'butt' of the bag.   It can make a big difference in how you can arrange your
> things.  On the nano,  the width is 5"  and the length is 8.5'.  That is quite a generous
> base for the bag and means you can fit a lot.... not just side to side,  but front to back.
> 
> The height is short,  so you might need to arrange your items horizontally,  rather than
> putting them vertically or on their sides.
> 
> I have a mini Florentine satchel and it holds quite a bit.... cosmetic case, full small size wallet,
> glasses, keys, credit card case, package of tissues, and other small items.
> 
> For reference,  Dooney measures across the base of the bag for the length and the width.
> Some other manufacturers (or stores) measure across the top or at the widest part.  Makes it
> very  confusing to compare.   The Dooney web site shows a picture of how they measure.
> And for the most part,  they are pretty accurate.
> 
> What color Florentine nano satchel did you get?


Thank you for responding! I purchased the nano in natural. But I’m thinking about ordering another one in navy. I have seen reviews from people saying the opening of the bag was to small and to not buy if you had big hands. I don’t have big hands , a little chubby. But that kind of made me anxious.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Brendutch said:


> Congrats! The Florentine satchel is so beautiful! I don't have the nano, but I have the mini ans small satchels.


I almost purchased a mini. I couldn’t decide between the nano, micro or mini.


----------



## Brendutch

COACH_GAL said:


> I almost purchased a mini. I couldn’t decide between the nano, micro or mini.


That’s how we start...! Be careful, you might end up buying one in every size!


----------



## Lunalark

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you for responding! I purchased the nano in natural. But I’m thinking about ordering another one in navy. I have seen reviews from people saying the opening of the bag was to small and to not buy if you had big hands. I don’t have big hands , a little chubby. But that kind of made me anxious.


Can't wait to see your new Nano satchel! I have the mini and small satchels myself. My minis I adore, fun to carry and fits more than I expected! I think you will be ok with the opening. Natural is gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Cpach gal:  the opening on the design of this satchel does tend to be small.... and the smaller the overalll size,  the smaller the zipper opening on top.  I don't have a problem with the mini size.
On the nano you might have to slant some of your items to get them in and out.   Some people don't like
to do that,  so a smaller opening is annoying or fussy to them.

Natural Florentine is beautiful.   But personally,  navy, red, and black Florentine are
my favorites.  And I could add a few more to the list also.   It's a beautiful leather. 
My only advice would be to see if the nano works for you.... load up your stuff and
carry it around.  Then you will know how many more to collect.   There is nothing like
using a handbag to really know if you love it or if something about it just isn't perfect enough
to collect more colors.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Cpach gal:  the opening on the design of this satchel does tend to be small.... and the smaller the overalll size,  the smaller the zipper opening on top.  I don't have a problem with the mini size.
> On the nano you might have to slant some of your items to get them in and out.   Some people don't like
> to do that,  so a smaller opening is annoying or fussy to them.
> 
> Natural Florentine is beautiful.   But personally,  navy, red, and black Florentine are
> my favorites.  And I could add a few more to the list also.   It's a beautiful leather.
> My only advice would be to see if the nano works for you.... load up your stuff and
> carry it around.  Then you will know how many more to collect.   There is nothing like
> using a handbag to really know if you love it or if something about it just isn't perfect enough
> to collect more colors.


Agree with that!  Black satchel was my 1st bag. Red Stanwich my 2nd. Good point on using to see and truly know....I love my Tmoro Brown Florentine Barlow and was worried (from a few reviews)  the strap length wouldn't work, too heavy etc. But it's one my favorite bags I reach for, even over my satchels.


----------



## asianbebydoll

scored this black/black off poshmark. This is the Florentine satchel in small.  LOVE love LOVE!!!


----------



## asianbebydoll

asianbebydoll said:


> scored this black/black off poshmark. This is the Florentine satchel in small.  LOVE love LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 4799632


Came in excellent condition. No marks no rips or odors. The key keeper is the leather one!! I will be carrying this one for a while . In my photo is looks weird on that one side.. looks discolored or something. Totally isnt! probably my office lights glaring on it funny.


----------



## Lunalark

asianbebydoll said:


> Came in excellent condition. No marks no rips or odors. The key keeper is the leather one!! I will be carrying this one for a while . In my photo is looks weird on that one side.. looks discolored or something. Totally isnt! probably my office lights glaring on it funny.



Wow Its beautiful!  You got an original with the leather key keeper! I have the exact same one so i know how rich the black leather is! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## asianbebydoll

Lunalark said:


> Wow Its beautiful!  You got an original with the leather key keeper! I have the exact same one so i know how rich the black leather is! Enjoy your new bag!


Yes I love love these bags. Yes!! Thank you!  I was excited over the key keeper lol!! My other ones also have the leather key keepers.   I have the medium florentine satchel in t moro brown and the medium florentine in natural. They age so beautifully. I couldn't pass this one up for $159!!!


----------



## Lunalark

asianbebydoll said:


> Yes I love love these bags. Yes!! Thank you!  I was excited over the key keeper lol!! My other ones also have the leather key keepers.   I have the medium florentine satchel in t moro brown and the medium florentine in natural. They age so beautifully. I couldn't pass this one up for $159!!!


Fantastic deal!! Never got one thast good! How is the medium compared to the small? I have Tmoro Brown&pale blue minis, crimson&chestnut small but my black one there's something extra special, elegant about.  I carry barlows so I like a large bag but the medium satchel size  has scared me lol Only have seen in photos. Seems much easier zipper opening though.


----------



## asianbebydoll

Lunalark said:


> Fantastic deal!! Never got one thast good! How is the medium compared to the small? I have Tmoro Brown&pale blue minis, crimson&chestnut small but my black one there's something extra special, elegant about.  I carry barlows so I like a large bag but the medium satchel size  has scared me lol Only have seen in photos. Seems much easier zipper opening though.


The small is just right. The medium is HUGE. I love them all the same though. I probably wont buy anymore mediums though. The small I am finding is my new favorite size.  I did own a mini but was too small for me. I sold that one.
The medium is great in size when you have lots to carry but as you know these babies are heavy even when empty.  When i do crossbody with it.. it feels like a messenger bag. 15 inches across the bottom is a lot of bag for little 5 foot me. The small is exactly my fit. I will still carry my mediums though. The zipper/ opening is awesome though on the medium. Full on view on all your items!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*asianbebydoll*:  congratulations on your new Dooney treasure.  Enjoy.  I love black Florentine leather...
it's so rich and elegant.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The medium Florentine satchel is beautiful... to look at.   I own one.  I can't lift it....
even empty.   The small is the perfect size but the mini works for me too and it's
lighter.  The names are misleading.   As we know.... the mini is not a mini... it's really a
mid size handbag.   And the small Flo satchel is a large handbag because it has a wide base.   
The medium is an extra large.


----------



## Lunalark

Thank you both for your Medium satchel honest assessments! I thought as much. In some colors it looks like small luggage, others I think, hey I can deal with that! But as lavenderjunkie has said, consider function not just style. My small satchels are good for my 5'3" self. If I find those heavy at times....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> Thank you both for your Medium satchel honest assessments! I thought as much. In some colors it looks like small luggage, others I think, hey I can deal with that! But as lavenderjunkie has said, consider function not just style. My small satchels are good for my 5'3" self. If I find those heavy at times....



And that is why my beautiful raspberry Florentine medium satchel sits in the closet...
never used. The medium is just too heavy for me.  The 'size' looks good when I look in the mirror.
Years ago I saw an actress on TV with large, structured, high end handbags.  The big bags looked
elegant and I realized,  the relative proportion of a large bag against the body was flattering..
even to someone who was thin.  A tiny bag makes a grown woman look larger it seems.

 I should load that medium Flo satchel up now.... since these days my handbags don't get carried
past the front door of my home.  That raspberry Flo should get some love and displaying
it (with my stuff inside) would help me get that 'cost per wear' number down a bit.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> And that is why my beautiful raspberry Florentine medium satchel sits in the closet...
> never used. The medium is just too heavy for me.  The 'size' looks good when I look in the mirror.
> Years ago I saw an actress on TV with large, structured, high end handbags.  The big bags looked
> elegant and I realized,  the relative proportion of a large bag against the body was flattering..
> even to someone who was thin.  A tiny bag makes a grown woman look larger it seems.
> 
> I should load that medium Flo satchel up now.... since these days my handbags don't get carried
> past the front door of my home.  That raspberry Flo should get some love and displaying
> it (with my stuff inside) would help me get that 'cost per wear' number down a bit.




Exactly! I saw an actress (I think Zoey Deschanel)  in an all black outfit with a Natural Smith bag and I loved the whole ensemble. I'm a fan of medium to larger bags too proportionally. Some sadly  just aren't as fun to carry with the weight, the way you like to carry your purses etc. But they sure look gorgeous and special! 

Raspberry wow  That color is so rare! Load her up for sure! With your Floral slg would be like a beautiful rich leather flower garden! I need to get my cost per wear with a few that I was  ignoring before the isolating. I won't sell them probably so I need to justify why I "had" to have other than " I don't have any other vices " lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> Exactly! I saw an actress (I think Zoey Deschanel)  in an all black outfit with a Natural Smith bag and I loved the whole ensemble. I'm a fan of medium to larger bags too proportionally. Some sadly  just aren't as fun to carry with the weight, the way you like to carry your purses etc. But they sure look gorgeous and special!
> 
> Raspberry wow  That color is so rare! Load her up for sure! With your Floral slg would be like a beautiful rich leather flower garden! I need to get my cost per wear with a few that I was  ignoring before the isolating. I won't sell them probably so I need to justify why I "had" to have other than " I don't have any other vices " lol



Handbag collecting is not a vice. It has no calories and isn't against any laws.
Handbag collecting is actually a very civic minded activity..... we keep so many people
employed,  money flowing thru the economy,  taxes for states and local gov't for important services
for the community, etc.    And... we get to enjoy our purchases too!  Over and over again.

As long as you can make the budget work.... and afford your handbag collecting 'hobby', then
enjoy it.  Everyone spends money on something.... it's a question of what gives you pleasure
without having negative impacts on you or others.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Handbag collecting is not a vice. It has no calories and isn't against any laws.
> Handbag collecting is actually a very civic minded activity..... we keep so many people
> employed,  money flowing thru the economy,  taxes for states and local gov't for important services
> for the community, etc.    And... we get to enjoy our purchases too!  Over and over again.
> 
> As long as you can make the budget work.... and afford your handbag collecting 'hobby', then
> enjoy it.  Everyone spends money on something.... it's a question of what gives you pleasure
> without having negative impacts on you or others.



Thank you! Others have their hobbies is right! I mindfully include Dooney Florentine among mine


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Picked up this gorgeous Florentine Brenna from Poshmark for just under $100! It has a strong smell, so trying to clean it out, but I think it's such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Florentine Brenna from Poshmark for just under $100! It has a strong smell, so trying to clean it out, but I think it's such a gorgeous bag!
> 
> View attachment 4801467


Black Florentine leather is beautiful and your bag looks great.
Hopefully you can resolve the 'fragrance' issue.


----------



## COACH_GAL

So question, my Florentine nano satchel in natural came in a week ago. I’ve noticed that it scratches very easily. I’m not sure that I can handle that because I’m OCD. What is DB a policy on this. I know I can’t be the first person with this issue. Any advice welcomed! I love the bag, but this might drive me nuts!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Coach gal:  If you haven't used the handbag,  both ILD and Dooney.com have 30 day return policies.
You complete a form online,  print out a UPS label, send the handbag back, and Dooney will refund your purchase price less
$7.50+tax for the return shipping.

As for scratching,  Florentine leather will scratch.  Often,  but not always,  you can buff out the scratches
with your fingers or a soft cloth.   It's the nature of this kind of leather... think saddlery and briefcases.
Over time,  you will notice the scratches less as the leather takes on more of a patina (luster) from use.
But,  Florentine leather scratches and since it's not coated or treated,  light colors will pick up surface
dirt,  stains,  and color transfer.

However.... if the scratching is going to bother you,  then this kind of leather isn't right for you.
Florentine may be top quality leather processed using natural dyes, etc,  but that doesn't mean
it meets your needs.
Pebbled leather is much more resistant to showing wear and scratches.
And leather like Saffiano are also very hard wearing.   

Each type of leather,  from each manufacturer is different.   And I think we have to separate
the notion of 'best' in technical leather terms from what works best of each of us.
Leathers that are thinner may not be as good quality,  but they are lighter.
And coated leather like Saffiano are very durable.   And sanded or buffed leathers have
a smooth surface, and embossed leather don't show wear the way smooth leather do.
There are lots of choices.


----------



## swags

I got a like new Clayton in bone. What a bag! I wish the seller had stuffed it but I will keep it stuffed for a bit. Bone is a little warmer than I expected, I think it will be a nice shade for between seasons.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Swags:  congrats on your 'new' bone Clayton.   She is a beauty.
I think that over the years the 'color' of bone Florentine varied.... sometimes
warmer, sometimes cooler, sometimes darker.  Yours looks like a beautiful vanilla color.
I wonder if some of the depth of color is the patina of the leather?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just got a Florentine handbag in elephant.   In natural light I've decided it's
a cool medium brown color.  How do I style the color?
Yes, I know it's a neutral,  but what can I pair the elephant with to make
it look special and to add something to an outfit.   I don't want to see it as
a non-descript color.  Help!


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just got a Florentine handbag in elephant.   In natural light I've decided it's
> a cool medium brown color.  How do I style the color?
> Yes, I know it's a neutral,  but what can I pair the elephant with to make
> it look special and to add something to an outfit.   I don't want to see it as
> a non-descript color.  Help!


I’ve always used my taupe bag like I would a black bag. I find most colors look good with it. It will look nice with the bright or light colors of summer but also with your fall shades.


----------



## Brendutch

swags said:


> I got a like new Clayton in bone. What a bag! I wish the seller had stuffed it but I will keep it stuffed for a bit. Bone is a little warmer than I expected, I think it will be a nice shade for between seasons.
> 
> View attachment 4810572


The bone color is soooo beautiful!


----------



## COACH_GAL

Thank you for the reply’s, I decided to keep the nano. I also recently purchased a black medium Florentine satchel. My question is, what is the best purse organizer for a bag this size? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you for the reply’s, I decided to keep the nano. I also recently purchased a black medium Florentine satchel. My question is, what is the best purse organizer for a bag this size? Any help would be appreciated!



I don't have an organizer for the medium Flo satchel.  But... having researched organizers for other handbags,  some things I've learned include:

- Consider all the dimensions and the shape of the bag and organizer.   In the case of the medium Flo satchel,  the base is wide,  but the bag narrows at the top.   And since the top folds over,  the available organizer placement space is not to the top of the zipper,  but to the area just below where the bag narrows.  And remember,  you don't want the organizer to distort the shape of the handbag or press against the sides of the bag.

- The weight of the organizer is a consideration.   Especially with a handbag that is as heavy as the medium satchel.

- For a slouchy handbag,  like the medium Flo satchel,  you probably want an organizer that has some structure.  Some lovely light weight organizers don't offer any added structure to a soft handbag like the Flo medium satchel.  That will make it harder to find things inside.

- Look at the construction of the organizer.... Does it have velcro attachments....if you remove them you have a rough piece of velcro to scratch your hands, handbag lining, and small leather goods inside.   Also are the seams of the organizer finished or do they have rough edges?   I recently bought an organizer I thought met all the other criteria, only to find 'raw' interior seems that are very scratchy....I'm concerned they will damage my small leather goods

- Does the organizer have handles or other features you don't need that will get in the way?

Good luck on your organizer hunt.   There are tons of them.  Years ago I bought the "Purse Perfect" from QVC.  It was one of the best purchases I have every made.  Light weight, some structure, well made, no rough edges, no velcro pieces.


----------



## samfalstaff

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't have an organizer for the medium Flo satchel.  But... having researched organizers for other handbags,  some things I've learned include:
> 
> - Consider all the dimensions and the shape of the bag and organizer.   In the case of the medium Flo satchel,  the base is wide,  but the bag narrows at the top.   And since the top folds over,  the available organizer placement space is not to the top of the zipper,  but to the area just below where the bag narrows.  And remember,  you don't want the organizer to distort the shape of the handbag or press against the sides of the bag.
> 
> - The weight of the organizer is a consideration.   Especially with a handbag that is as heavy as the medium satchel.
> 
> - For a slouchy handbag,  like the medium Flo satchel,  you probably want an organizer that has some structure.  Some lovely light weight organizers don't offer any added structure to a soft handbag like the Flo medium satchel.  That will make it harder to find things inside.
> 
> - Look at the construction of the organizer.... Does it have velcro attachments....if you remove them you have a rough piece of velcro to scratch your hands, handbag lining, and small leather goods inside.   Also are the seams of the organizer finished or do they have rough edges?   I recently bought an organizer I thought met all the other criteria, only to find 'raw' interior seems that are very scratchy....I'm concerned they will damage my small leather goods
> 
> - Does the organizer have handles or other features you don't need that will get in the way?
> 
> Good luck on your organizer hunt.   There are tons of them.  Years ago I bought the "Purse Perfect" from QVC.  It was one of the best purchases I have every made.  Light weight, some structure, well made, no rough edges, no velcro pieces.





COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you for the reply’s, I decided to keep the nano. I also recently purchased a black medium Florentine satchel. My question is, what is the best purse organizer for a bag this size? Any help would be appreciated!


Please post once you find a good organizer. I also have a medium satchel which I love! But my stuff gets lost in there. I either need more stuff or an organizer.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't have an organizer for the medium Flo satchel.  But... having researched organizers for other handbags,  some things I've learned include:
> 
> - Consider all the dimensions and the shape of the bag and organizer.   In the case of the medium Flo satchel,  the base is wide,  but the bag narrows at the top.   And since the top folds over,  the available organizer placement space is not to the top of the zipper,  but to the area just below where the bag narrows.  And remember,  you don't want the organizer to distort the shape of the handbag or press against the sides of the bag.
> 
> - The weight of the organizer is a consideration.   Especially with a handbag that is as heavy as the medium satchel.
> 
> - For a slouchy handbag,  like the medium Flo satchel,  you probably want an organizer that has some structure.  Some lovely light weight organizers don't offer any added structure to a soft handbag like the Flo medium satchel.  That will make it harder to find things inside.
> 
> - Look at the construction of the organizer.... Does it have velcro attachments....if you remove them you have a rough piece of velcro to scratch your hands, handbag lining, and small leather goods inside.   Also are the seams of the organizer finished or do they have rough edges?   I recently bought an organizer I thought met all the other criteria, only to find 'raw' interior seems that are very scratchy....I'm concerned they will damage my small leather goods
> 
> - Does the organizer have handles or other features you don't need that will get in the way?
> 
> Good luck on your organizer hunt.   There are tons of them.  Years ago I bought the "Purse Perfect" from QVC.  It was one of the best purchases I have every made.  Light weight, some structure, well made, no rough edges, no velcro pieces.


I love the Purse Perfect too! I wound up using it as a cosmetics bag. The wristlets and pouches I like better to keep me organized but that Purse Perfect fit so well.


----------



## swags

swags said:


> I got a like new Clayton in bone. What a bag! I wish the seller had stuffed it but I will keep it stuffed for a bit. Bone is a little warmer than I expected, I think it will be a nice shade for between seasons.
> 
> View attachment 4810572


I used this bag for work today and it was kind of cumbersome. Despite being large, it was a tight fit inside the bag. I plan to hold onto it but find another occasion for it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I used this bag for work today and it was kind of cumbersome. Despite being large, it was a tight fit inside the bag. I plan to hold onto it but find another occasion for it.


Swags:  The Clayton is a beautiful handbag,  and your bone color is stunning.   But... I have a Clayton
and it's a heavy handbag. 

If it's the shape and width of the handbag base that's the problem for you.... I don't know if switching the strap or trying hand carry would help.   The Clayton should be enjoyed.... if you can find a way to make it work for you.

Or you could try different small leather goods inside.... sometimes a different size/shape cosmetic case  or pouch or a smaller wallet can make a big difference.   I know we all have our favorite small leather goods and it's annoying to have to move into a different wallet to accommodate a handbag.....  but a thinner or smaller wallet might work for you.  And sometimes splitting things between 2 SLGs
makes the fit better than 1 larger item.    I love the Carrington as a catch all and cosmetic case,  but it takes up a lot of room and a medium sized cosmetic case and small pouch combined hold the same items and work better inside some handbags.

Also,  the way you pack/stack your items inside your handbag can make a difference.   I like to put everything in horizontally..... but that takes up much more room than putting items vertically so they stand tall.  I never realized the difference until I watched some YT videos and tried putting things on their sides.    That way I was using the height of the handbag much more effectively than before.  It took a while to get used to.... but.... one needs to be flexible to enjoy different handbag styles.

As for what we each think we need to carry in our handbags.... well.... what can I say. We each have  the right to carry what we want/need/and works for us.   I have friends that go out with 1 credit card, a $20 bill, a drivers license, and a car key!   They can't understand why I can't leave the house without back-up meds, tissues, full set of house keys, hand sanitizer, extra mask, extra gloves,  cell phone, wallet and a few credit cards/membership cards, and some first aid supplies and lip balm, lipstick, comb, etc.   I've managed to eliminate some things I used to carry,  but it's hard.
And with all that I carry,  I'm still amazed when I see others with 4 lipsticks, multiple snacks, lots of old paperwork, etc.  I just went thru my 'meds' and was able to reduce the supply to 1 days worth.  But... I still worry that 3 days backup supply would be better.    I made the change to be able to use smaller costmetic cases/pouches so my handbags would be lighter and also so that I had room in smaller handbags for my 'pandemic supplies' pouch (a new addition)!


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Swags:  The Clayton is a beautiful handbag,  and your bone color is stunning.   But... I have a Clayton
> and it's a heavy handbag.
> 
> If it's the shape and width of the handbag base that's the problem for you.... I don't know if switching the strap or trying hand carry would help.   The Clayton should be enjoyed.... if you can find a way to make it work for you.
> 
> Or you could try different small leather goods inside.... sometimes a different size/shape cosmetic case  or pouch or a smaller wallet can make a big difference.   I know we all have our favorite small leather goods and it's annoying to have to move into a different wallet to accommodate a handbag.....  but a thinner or smaller wallet might work for you.  And sometimes splitting things between 2 SLGs
> makes the fit better than 1 larger item.    I love the Carrington as a catch all and cosmetic case,  but it takes up a lot of room and a medium sized cosmetic case and small pouch combined hold the same items and work better inside some handbags.
> 
> Also,  the way you pack/stack your items inside your handbag can make a difference.   I like to put everything in horizontally..... but that takes up much more room than putting items vertically so they stand tall.  I never realized the difference until I watched some YT videos and tried putting things on their sides.    That way I was using the height of the handbag much more effectively than before.  It took a while to get used to.... but.... one needs to be flexible to enjoy different handbag styles.
> 
> As for what we each think we need to carry in our handbags.... well.... what can I say. We each have  the right to carry what we want/need/and works for us.   I have friends that go out with 1 credit card, a $20 bill, a drivers license, and a car key!   They can't understand why I can't leave the house without back-up meds, tissues, full set of house keys, hand sanitizer, extra mask, extra gloves,  cell phone, wallet and a few credit cards/membership cards, and some first aid supplies and lip balm, lipstick, comb, etc.   I've managed to eliminate some things I used to carry,  but it's hard.
> And with all that I carry,  I'm still amazed when I see others with 4 lipsticks, multiple snacks, lots of old paperwork, etc.  I just went thru my 'meds' and was able to reduce the supply to 1 days worth.  But... I still worry that 3 days backup supply would be better.    I made the change to be able to use smaller costmetic cases/pouches so my handbags would be lighter and also so that I had room in smaller handbags for my 'pandemic supplies' pouch (a new addition)!


Thanks for all the tips!
I’m in a temporary work space right now so I am carrying more for the next week. My mom is one that downsized from a bag to something small for the pandemic but she is just doing quick errands.
Right now I’m using the Florentine logo lock which is working a little better.
I also plan to switch it up and switch my bags since things are so different right now.  I can still enjoy my handbags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*   continuing our discussion.....

Logan (chestnut) arrived.  Size is perfect.  It's a roomy handbag,  but not overly large and
not small (despite the name Small Logan)l.   The wide, almost square base combined with the good amount of height make it a good size.  

I also ordered and received the Florentine Perry satchel in red.  Red, navy, and black are my
favorite Florentine colors.  There is a long list of other colors I also like in Florentine,  but
I can't resist a navy or red Flo in a style I like.

The leather on both my new Flo handbags is very thick and sturdy.  They are not pebbled,
but not ultra smooth either.  They look like leather, with some natural texture.  I've found that
Florentine bags with leather like that wear very well.  The term saddle leather comes to mind
when looking at them.

.


----------



## BadWolf10

I think this is a great thread to be in  I am so glad you like the Logan. Mine came today as well. I think i love the drawstring style, and the Logan in particular, for the reasons you mentioned. I love that it opens easily and I cam see everything,  things don't get lost, and its not too deep but still roomy.

I had purchaed a new pebble grain drawstring (from the new line) and carried it this summer. I found it to be cumbersome. When I held it up to my pebble Logan, it was taller and the strap was considerably wider. I definitely prefer the Logan. 

I also saw last night that ILD has the Flo Logan in natural now. So I ordered that too!! I am not sure if I will keep the Camden now, we will see, but I do love the Logan style so much and Flo Logans haven't been around for a while. So I didnt want to miss it. I know I have the pebble in caramel. But Flo natural is so beautiful i decided I wanted both. 

Your Perry bag sounds great too. I do love the Florentine red. I have always wanted a Ginger Flo, but they don't use the color often and I haven't found the right silhouette for me in that color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  congratulations on your growing Logan family.  At least you know that bag works for you,  so multiples,  in colors you love,  in a great leather, at very good prices....  smart move in my book!
And natural Florentine is beautiful and a must have.  

One thing regarding the Flo Logan..... see if the drawstring stays closed or slides down.   Some ladies
have reported that it's a problem for them.   And testing mine out,  I can see how the drawstring slides
easily.  The drawstring on the Flo Logan is very smooth,  the drawstring on other Dooneys often has an unfinished underside or is braided.   Don't think Logan drawstring sliding down will bother me.... but....my handbag issues and carry needs are different
and I'm not in crowds.   My only concern would be things falling out if the bag tips over
in the car,  and that's an issue with totes and snap close bags too.
You just need to decide what works for you and what's a deal breaker.

Florentine ginger is an interesting color.... on TV it looks brighter (and with more
warm tones) than it does in person.
Of course,  each dye lot is different.   But.... I think the chestnut is a richer color.
Nothing wrong with the ginger... I think it's just my level of expectation.... I expect
to see a warm, bright, ginger snap color and all I get is a dull cookie.  It's as if they
forgot to put the sugar in the recipe or the dough was too dry. 
(Full disclosure:  shades of brown and tan are not my comfort zone.... so the
colors in this range have to be really rich and good for me to love them.  I've only
recently begun to want to collect them and enjoy these colors.  I'm struggling to find
ways to make an elephant Flo bag look good to my eye.  But that's a story for another time.)


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks for the info on the strap. I don't think it will bother me either. I tend to leave the drawstring slightly open anyway so the leather lays more flat against my body unless I'm in a busy place. And if I know I'm heading to a crowded area for the day, I tend to switch into a zippered bag anyway. 

I love the brown shades (but shy away from black). I guess i would have to see Ginger in person, as I have only seen it online. I also know your struggle with the elephant color. I treat it as a gray or greige rather than a brown, but it can definitely lean into brown, just a cooler hue. have one elephant in pebble grain. The color presents differently in Flo of course, but i have the same struggle. I feel its almost too muted. I hope you find a way to carry it that suits you. They had a color a couple of years ago I liked more than the elephant,  Charcoal, but i haven't seen it for a while. It's more of a true deeper gray and a bit warmer. I have a wallet in that color that I carry with my Harding gray plaid Janie.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  Glad the relaxed Logan drawstring will work for you.

In Florentine the elephant looks much more brown than grey to my eyes, at least in the
lights I've viewed the leather.   I got carried away with a sale on ILD this summer
and ended up with an elephant Flo. (How did that happen?)   

Then once I got it home I couldn't
find a way to wear it that made the elephant color look attractive. 
(The leather was beautiful,  the style was good,  the color was my problem).
 I want my handbag to look like an intentional part of my outfit for the day,  not just some non-descript neutral I wear all the time.   I know that others want a handbag color that 'goes' with everything.... each to their own.  What ever works for each person,  that's what they
should do regarding handbags.

And remember.... browns are not my comfort zone.... so brown has to be beautiful and rich
for me to love it for itself.   The Flo elephant looks like mud to me.  I considered returning it.

Anyway,  nothing I paired the elephant Flo with made me happy..... until a very creative friend
reminded me to look at PRINTS that had the elephant color.  She even provided a photo
array from her wardrobe.  OMG... why didn't I think of that.   All of a sudden the elephant
became a stylish addition to an outfit.  I don't have a lot of clothing in prints 
but I do own a lot of scarfs.  So,  I've been able to shift my thinking and am looking forward
to coordinating my outfits with a scarf and the elephant Flo this fall season.
And since my handbags are spending a lot of time displayed on the dresser,  instead of
being carried,  a beautiful print scarf tied to the handbag will make a lovely display.

The creative friend,  theClosetDive,  does beautiful youtube videos featuring handbags
in lovely settings and coordinated with wardrobe options.  I think she has some of the
best Dooney, Coach, and Brahmin handbags videos on YT.   Watching them is like a
mini vacation and a fashion show presented with a spa vibe.


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm so glad you found a great way to carry your elephant bag. It sounds like it might have some great versatility and the ability to morph into a new set of wardrobe options.

I will definitely checkout TheClosetDive


----------



## BadWolf10

Florentine Chestnut and Natural Logans. I'm in love


----------



## samfalstaff

BadWolf10 said:


> Florentine Chestnut and Natural Logans. I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 4858870


I LOVE this! Such beautiful brown colors!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  congratulations on your beautiful new handbags.   The leathers look amazing and
the colors are so rich.  I need to dig out my natural Flo drawstring from the depths of my
closet.... before I'm tempted to buy another one.   Yours is so beautiful it's so tempting.


----------



## Lunalark

Beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Small Florentine Satchel


----------



## lavenderjunkie

samfalstaff said:


> Small Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4860445


Very nice.   Is that navy or denim?


----------



## samfalstaff

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.   Is that navy or denim?


Not sure what the official color is, but it's a definite dark green.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure what the official color is, but it's a definite dark green.


Dark green in a Florentine satchel could be ivy or forest.  It's a beautiful color
no matter what it's called.


----------



## samfalstaff

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dark green in a Florentine satchel could be ivy or forest.  It's a beautiful color
> no matter what it's called.


It's definitely my favorite Dooney bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

Gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Just moved out of my Coach Shay and into my Florentine twist strap hobo in Chestnut.  I still have the twist strap but removed it to use this one. My mom wanted a crossbody strap for her Camden hobo,  so I bought her a new strap and she gave me this flat strap. I love the twist strap look and on the Logan it's a perfect strap drop, but on this bag it's just too short. So this strap is a nice work around and matches the contrasting trim.


----------



## samfalstaff

BadWolf10 said:


> Just moved out of my Coach Shay and into my Florentine twist strap hobo in Chestnut.  I still have the twist strap but removed it to use this one. My mom wanted a crossbody strap for her Camden hobo,  so I bought her a new strap and she gave me this flat strap. I love the twist strap look and on the Logan it's a perfect strap drop, but on this bag it's just too short. So this strap is a nice work around and matches the contrasting trim.
> 
> View attachment 4863049


This is beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  great solution.  That strap looks like it was made for your handbag.   And it's a really nice strap too.


----------



## Nancy in VA

samfalstaff said:


> Small Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4860445


This color is just beautiful


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I have had my eye on a few new Florentine options on QVC, the Tasha drawstring bag and the Heidi satchel.  I have waited to pull the trigger due to needing to sell some of my older bags.  The reviews on both of these bags are stating neither of these new styles have the green suede upper lining and the leather feels inferior to other older Florentine styles.  Is Dooney making cost cuts to the newer Florentine styles?  If that is the case then I am for sure not paying full retail for any newer styles.  Anyways didn't know if anyone had ordered one of the newer styles and can attest to the new quality.  Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

I noticed the same reviews on QVC. I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## BadWolf10

I have a question about Natural florentine....  my chestnut hobo has a nice patina, so I don't really worry much about light rain. But the last couple of days have had me wondering about natural florentine (I live near Chicago and it's been rainy and cooler this week). How long does it take for a natural florentine bag to develop a patina? Should I be much more concerned about rain with a natural bag??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesd:  in my experience,  every piece of Florentine leather is different.  Some are thick and make me think of saddle leather,  with a natural grain;  some are pebbled; and some are smooth and lux.  I haven't gotten one I consider thin,  but more of them are showing natural grain than the collections of older Florentine.   Are they accepting a wider range of leathers as acceptable?  Or is it just random and
the pieces I've gotten.   I've recently gotten pieces that fall into all of the above groups.

Over time Dooney changes the 'styling' of handbags.  I don't know if this is done to update the look or because of cost considerations.   For example,  the original small Florentine satchel that was made in China had the green suede inner collar,  green suede backing on the tassels,  and a seamed soft base
on the bottom of the bag.   At the same time,  the same satchel,  for the Made in USA versions had
red leather for the inside collar,  red leather backing on the tassels,  and a rectangular reinforced
base at the bottom.   Is one better than the other?  Personally I preferred the Made in USA styling.
The green suede with the red cotton lining was just too much color contrast for my taste.  (Not everyone agrees with me on that).
Over time,  Dooney started using the reinforced rectangular base on all the satchels,  no matter
where they were made.  Maybe they are using the leather interior collar on the newer bags now.

I also think that when Dooney does a collection exclusively for a large store (QVC, Dillards, etc) they
often alter design elements to make it unique.   Sometimes it's an addition of a zipper pocket on the
outside,  sometimes the dimensions differ slightly from the 'same' bag they will sell elsewhere after
the exclusive is over,  sometimes it's a different leather or extra colors.   And it would not surprise me
if sometimes changes were made to meet cost and profit targets.   We don't have enough information...we can only speculate.   Bottom line,  I think the quality is the same you will find elsewhere... some pieces you will like more and some you will like less.... but it's not because it came from QVC.

You can often find Dooney handbags at sale prices.   QVC offers some advantages,  easy pay and   ease of returns... but the bags are often more expensive than if you waited for them
to show up elsewhere later on,  on sale.   But....if there is a style and color you want,  and don't want
to take the chance that you won't find it on sale later on,  then that is another good reason to buy it on QVC. 

I recently saw some youtube videos from a Dooney collector.   She buys lots of Dooney bags, often on sale from a variety of places.   But in her recent videos she was showing her large Florentine Russell handbags in Navy and Bordeaux.   She loves the style and had been able to find that bag in those colors elsewhere.... after looking for years.   When they popped up on QVC,  she wanted them enough to pay the QVC price.   And her bags were perfect when the arrived and she was delighted she had made the purchases.

I consider it 'dollar cost averaging' ( a financial term )..... you can't get everything on sale, at the best price.... but you try to get as many good deals as you can to balance out the situations when you need to pay the higher price for something you really want.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have a question about Natural florentine....  my chestnut hobo has a nice patina, so I don't really worry much about light rain. But the last couple of days have had me wondering about natural florentine (I live near Chicago and it's been rainy and cooler this week). How long does it take for a natural florentine bag to develop a patina? Should I be much more concerned about rain with a natural bag??


I would be concerned.   Florentine leather does not have a coating to repel rain and stains.   Therefore it will absorb water, etc.  The leather will dry.....and on dark colors,  you probably won't see an spots.
But in my experience,  on any lighter color, including natural,  you run the risk of seeing spots.
Some ladies condition and treat the leather before using it.   I don't,  I just avoid taking my lighter color Florentine handbags out in bad weather.  So when I am coordinating my outfits and picking my handbag I check the weather forecast too!   

You can check out some of the youtube videos for more info on what people do.   I don't have a well ventilated area to use water repellant treatments and besides,  I'm afraid of ruining my bags.


----------



## BadWolf10

LJ thank you for the information.... Since I live in the Midwest, weather can be tricky. I think that's why I tend to lean toward pebble grain. No fuss leather. But my beautiful Natural Logan is just irresistible. So I guess I need to be super careful with it. I haven't carried it yet. She is sitting in my closet safely tucked away but still getting airflow so the leather doesn't get stuffy. I typically carry a bag for at least 2 to 3 weeks before changing (I know some ladies change every day or so). So sometimes i will get caught in rain or bad weather because I wasn't prepared for the weather. So I guess I need to be super careful about my natural bag. 

I am carrying my Flo chestnut hobo and it rained today.  Thankfully the patina protected it from spots. But I started thinking about the Flo Natural and what I need to do to protect it. I have some Apple conditioner, but the natural leather is so light and beautiful I don't want to risk darkening it. So I guess I will keep her safe and carry her on sunny days


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  remember.... no dark dust bags on natural Florentine leather.  Not worth the risk of color transfer.


----------



## Lunalark

debbiesdaughter said:


> I have had my eye on a few new Florentine options on QVC, the Tasha drawstring bag and the Heidi satchel.  I have waited to pull the trigger due to needing to sell some of my older bags.  The reviews on both of these bags are stating neither of these new styles have the green suede upper lining and the leather feels inferior to other older Florentine styles.  Is Dooney making cost cuts to the newer Florentine styles?  If that is the case then I am for sure not paying full retail for any newer styles.  Anyways didn't know if anyone had ordered one of the newer styles and can attest to the new quality.  Thanks!!





debbiesdaughter said:


> I have had my eye on a few new Florentine options on QVC, the Tasha drawstring bag and the Heidi satchel.  I have waited to pull the trigger due to needing to sell some of my older bags.  The reviews on both of these bags are stating neither of these new styles have the green suede upper lining and the leather feels inferior to other older Florentine styles.  Is Dooney making cost cuts to the newer Florentine styles?  If that is the case then I am for sure not paying full retail for any newer styles.  Anyways didn't know if anyone had ordered one of the newer styles and can attest to the new quality.  Thanks!!




I noticed it too! The Twist Sac Shoulder bag seems to be the last new QVC Florentine with the green suede lining. I have this bag and was lucky to get smooth, beautiful quality leather and the green suede. The newer satchels without the suede on air,  I have seen heavily pebbled and they seemed thinner looking  Same prices though. I would want the green suede if paying that. Im used to getting it. Personally, I think buying the bag when it's first featured on QVC seems to give you a better chance of getting the good quality leather. They aren't shy sending returns out as new it seems


----------



## Lunalark

BadWolf10 said:


> LJ thank you for the information.... Since I live in the Midwest, weather can be tricky. I think that's why I tend to lean toward pebble grain. No fuss leather. But my beautiful Natural Logan is just irresistible. So I guess I need to be super careful with it. I haven't carried it yet. She is sitting in my closet safely tucked away but still getting airflow so the leather doesn't get stuffy. I typically carry a bag for at least 2 to 3 weeks before changing (I know some ladies change every day or so). So sometimes i will get caught in rain or bad weather because I wasn't prepared for the weather. So I guess I need to be super careful about my natural bag.
> 
> I am carrying my Flo chestnut hobo and it rained today.  Thankfully the patina protected it from spots. But I started thinking about the Flo Natural and what I need to do to protect it. I have some Apple conditioner, but the natural leather is so light and beautiful I don't want to risk darkening it. So I guess I will keep her safe and carry her on sunny days


Even with my Apple Rain Guard and conditioner, i still  keep my natural bags at home on rainy days lol  Some natural bags have darkened slightly with the Apple, some don't so I do a small patch test first. I always use my darker  bags if iffy weather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Over a year ago,  during a QVC presentation,  Sue Clifton said that some of the newer Florentine
handbags were lighter.... at customer request!  It's true that the original Florentine handbags
are very heavy.... due to the leather and also the design elements (tassels, whip stitching, 
hardware, belting, etc.).    

There are many different specifications regarding leather,  and as customers we don't have access
to  these details.  Manufacturers must make decisions about the thickness of the leather, the consistency of the leather, how it's tanned, and how it's dyed, and other processes.   There
are some 'eye-opening' videos on YT and also some articles.  It's all very complex and
also disturbing.  Thicker, denser, heavier leathers have usually been regarded as significantly
better.   And they are certainly superior to many of todays thinner and inferior 'leathers'.
But through the years,  people have also prized soft, thin, smooth 'glove' leathers even though
they don't have the durability of the thicker 'saddle' type leather.

So it's hard to say what's 'better'.... is it some objective quality standard or that which you
personally like and works for you?   It's easy to get caught up in the discussion (I tend to want
to know all the specifications).   And when something we have been told is 'great' changes,
how are we to react?  Is the newer model 'better'?   Or were some of these attributes
emphasized in marketing terms so we thought of them as significant advantages,  when in
reality they were nice,  but not necessarily essential or even better than the version that
comes later?


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Over a year ago,  during a QVC presentation,  Sue Clifton said that some of the newer Florentine
> handbags were lighter.... at customer request!  It's true that the original Florentine handbags
> are very heavy.... due to the leather and also the design elements (tassels, whip stitching,
> hardware, belting, etc.).
> 
> There are many different specifications regarding leather,  and as customers we don't have access
> to  these details.  Manufacturers must make decisions about the thickness of the leather, the consistency of the leather, how it's tanned, and how it's dyed, and other processes.   There
> are some 'eye-opening' videos on YT and also some articles.  It's all very complex and
> also disturbing.  Thicker, denser, heavier leathers have usually been regarded as significantly
> better.   And they are certainly superior to many of todays thinner and inferior 'leathers'.
> But through the years,  people have also prized soft, thin, smooth 'glove' leathers even though
> they don't have the durability of the thicker 'saddle' type leather.
> 
> So it's hard to say what's 'better'.... is it some objective quality standard or that which you
> personally like and works for you?   It's easy to get caught up in the discussion (I tend to want
> to know all the specifications).   And when something we have been told is 'great' changes,
> how are we to react?  Is the newer model 'better'?   Or were some of these attributes
> emphasized in marketing terms so we thought of them as significant advantages,  when in
> reality they were nice,  but not necessarily essential or even better than the version that
> comes later?


Very good points to ponder lavenderjunkie! I personally love the older florentine leather even if heavier (I just carry nylon or thinner leather if need a break). Never thought about thinner being requested.


----------



## Brendutch

I forgot to post these beauties: Tulip Shopper in navy, and DH's Brooklyn briefcase.  The Tulip Shopper is one of my favorite bags. It is the perfect tote.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch:  very nice.  I bought a Tulip shopper also,  but haven't used it yet.   Glad to hear it's such
a winner.  I couldn't resist the navy one either.  Your husbands Brooklyn briefcase is very elegant looking.
Hope he enjoys using it.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Brendutch:  very nice.  I bought a Tulip shopper also,  but haven't used it yet.   Glad to hear it's such
> a winner.  I couldn't resist the navy one either.  Your husbands Brooklyn briefcase is very elegant looking.
> Hope he enjoys using it.


Thank you! You're going to love the Tulip shopper. It's very comfortable to carry, and lightweight ( for Florentine). The navy blue is deep and looks very elegant. I leave the zipper open,  but is good to have the option of closing it.  
 My husband is using the briefcase every day and he really likes it.


----------



## Lunalark

Brendutch said:


> I forgot to post these beauties: Tulip Shopper in navy, and DH's Brooklyn briefcase.  The Tulip Shopper is one of my favorite bags. It is the perfect tote.
> View attachment 4886177


Oh wow these are both gorgeous! I haven't seen a real photo of the Tulip shopper and the navy is stunning


----------



## Brendutch

Lunalark said:


> Oh wow these are both gorgeous! I haven't seen a real photo of the Tulip shopper and the navy is stunning


Ohhh thank you! I really think the picture doesn't do it justice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I keep checking out the red Flo Tulip shopper also.  
I had to own the navy first.   Now the red one is tempting me.
But I need to use the navy one first.  No more multiples until I 
have tested the style to be sure it works well for me.  (That's a 
new rule).

Navy is my favorite color in Florentine leather.   Red is #2,
Black comes in 3rd.  Followed closely by burgundy and bordeaux.

Of course,  other Flo colors are beautiful also.  I've rarely met one
that I didn't like (except Elephant).  I wish Dooney would bring back the
rainbow of colors they used to do in Florentine.... I remember dozens of
Flo small satchels lined up during QVC presentations..... every color of the
rainbow and shades in between.  Lavender was lovely.  

Even if you are staying at home these days.... change out your handbags...
and admire them sitting on the dresser.   That's what I'm doing.


----------



## BadWolf10

LJ, hey there! I completely agree... I have been changing my handbags more often than usual. I'm basically only leaving the house for food. But I figure I would rather see my gorgeous bags on the counter than tucked away.

I too wish they would bring back the florentine colors. I would love to see a beautiful raspberry or Strawberry color. Oh and I wish I could find a good T'moro. It seems that Dooney is only making tmoro in coated cotton these days.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> LJ, hey there! I completely agree... I have been changing my handbags more often than usual. I'm basically only leaving the house for food. But I figure I would rather see my gorgeous bags on the counter than tucked away.
> 
> I too wish they would bring back the florentine colors. I would love to see a beautiful raspberry or Strawberry color. Oh and I wish I could find a good T'moro. It seems that Dooney is only making tmoro in coated cotton these days.


*BW*:   I'm hoping with you for the old Flo colors to return.  I never got the strawberry in Flo leather....
it was a very light red color with lots of orange undertones.   The Flo strawberry was unlike the pebbled
or saffiano color of the same name.  But who knows,  when colors recycle,  sometimes they are very different
than the older version.... having the same name is confusing.

As for Tmoro,  my bet is that it comes back the next time the fashion color trends (Pantone) focus on dark browns as part of the 'core' colors.  Some years it's navy,  some years grey,  some black, and some deep browns. This year the lighter, camel shades were included in the fall seasonal color trends,  but the dark brown wasn't
in the core color set.   At least,  that's my memory.

Raspberry was beautiful.   I finally snagged one... but could only get a medium satchel.
I've never used it.... too heavy for me.... even before I put anything inside.  
I should load it up now and enjoy it on the dresser.  I think I can lug it across the room
and heft it up onto the top of the dresser.


----------



## Momtutu

Hello! Longtime lurker here.  I just received the large Russel tote in chestnut. Almost all of it is perfectly smooth with the exception of one corner. Would this bother you? Or do you consider it to give character?


----------



## Brendutch

Momtutu said:


> Hello! Longtime lurker here.  I just received the large Russel tote in chestnut. Almost all of it is perfectly smooth with the exception of one corner. Would this bother you? Or do you consider it to give character?
> 
> View attachment 4904419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904421


Your bag is beautiful! The leather looks smooth in the parts that matter. I don’t mind a little pebbling, especially if it is in an area that I can’t see.


----------



## Momtutu

Brendutch said:


> Your bag is beautiful! The leather looks smooth in the parts that matter. I don’t mind a little pebbling, especially if it is in an area that I can’t see.


Thanks for the input! I actually got two to pick the best one. Lol! The other one is smooth all over but the leather seems more dull and thinner. Gah. I hate making decisions.


----------



## samfalstaff

Momtutu said:


> Thanks for the input! I actually got two to pick the best one. Lol! The other one is smooth all over but the leather seems more dull and thinner. Gah. I hate making decisions.


Definitely adds character.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Momtutu:*  your Russel is beautiful.  And the small amount of pebbling doesn't detract from the 
overall look at all.  The color is rich and the texture of the bag looks smooth. 

We all tend to expect these leathers to be 'perfect'.... but I try to remember that
they are natural products.   The only way they become perfect is if they are treated or
sanded or buffed to remove natural characteristics.  Those treatments are often done with
lesser quality leathers.  But thick, lux, Florentine leather is a higher quality leather.
We need to consider natural characteristics as 'beauty marks'.   I've gotten more
forgiving over time, unless the leather variations are too distracting.

Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Momtutu

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Momtutu:*  your Russel is beautiful.  And the small amount of pebbling doesn't detract from the
> overall look at all.  The color is rich and the texture of the bag looks smooth.
> 
> We all tend to expect these leathers to be 'perfect'.... but I try to remember that
> they are natural products.   The only way they become perfect is if they are treated or
> sanded or buffed to remove natural characteristics.  Those treatments are often done with
> lesser quality leathers.  But thick, lux, Florentine leather is a higher quality leather.
> We need to consider natural characteristics as 'beauty marks'.   I've gotten more
> forgiving over time, unless the leather variations are too distracting.
> 
> Enjoy your new handbag.


Thank you! All good points to consider!!  I’d rather have a beautiful color with some character over more lifeless color and no character. If that made any sense.


----------



## Lunalark

I think it's beautiful! Not too much, doesn't take away from the overall smoothness of the rich chestnut. Enjoy it! My bags that have pebbling on the corners actually wear better in that spot.  I'm waiting on my large Chestnut Rusell to come! Always wanted the large for trips. Hopefully will get to take more than just trips around the house with it one day


----------



## Momtutu

Lunalark said:


> I think it's beautiful! Not too much, doesn't take away from the overall smoothness of the rich chestnut. Enjoy it! My bags that have pebbling on the corners actually wear better in that spot.  I'm waiting on my large Chestnut Rusell to come! Always wanted the large for trips. Hopefully will get to take more than just trips around the house with it one day


Enjoy her when she arrives! I can’t wait until we can travel again.


----------



## swags

Beautiful Florentine wallet in red.


----------



## Lunalark

Momtutu said:


> Enjoy her when she arrives! I can’t wait until we can travel again.


Thank you! Will post a photo of mine. Hope it's as nice!


----------



## Lunalark

swags said:


> Beautiful Florentine wallet in red.


Red Florentine with the Tmoro stitching is so beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Swags:  enjoy your new Flo wallet.  Red Flo is lovely.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Soooo medium or small dooney satchel? I have all mediums...like 7....should I go small or just use my Camerons?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower:   I have a lot of small Flo satchels and a few Cameron satchels also.
I think the small satchel holds more.   The dimensions on the small satchel are slightly larger,
with the exception of the height.   Also since the small satchel isn't as structured as the
Cameron, it has more flexibility and capacity.   Unless the height is an issue for you,  or the smaller zipper opening on the top, I'd go with the small satchel.
I prefer the look of the small satchel also.... I think it's a more interesting handbag.

Neither the height nor the smaller zipper opening of the small Flo satchel are an issue for
me.  I don't have trouble getting things in and out.  I can tilt a long wallet to put it in and
then lay it across the length of the bag.   If you organize the inside of your handbag with
everything standing tall,  then the small satchel won't work for you.  I like things horizonal
in any handbag so I can unzip a cosmetic case and get inside without removing it from
 the handbag.   And I don't want my wallet standing up because I don't want someone else
to be able to grab it easily or for it to fall out if the bag is open.

But handbags are personal,  and what works for one person might not be best for another.


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> Purpleflower:   I have a lot of small Flo satchels and a few Cameron satchels also.
> I think the small satchel holds more.   The dimensions on the small satchel are slightly larger,
> with the exception of the height.   Also since the small satchel isn't as structured as the
> Cameron, it has more flexibility and capacity.   Unless the height is an issue for you,  or the smaller zipper opening on the top, I'd go with the small satchel.
> I prefer the look of the small satchel also.... I think it's a more interesting handbag.
> 
> Neither the height nor the smaller zipper opening of the small Flo satchel are an issue for
> me.  I don't have trouble getting things in and out.  I can tilt a long wallet to put it in and
> then lay it across the length of the bag.   If you organize the inside of your handbag with
> everything standing tall,  then the small satchel won't work for you.  I like things horizonal
> in any handbag so I can unzip a cosmetic case and get inside without removing it from
> the handbag.   And I don't want my wallet standing up because I don't want someone else
> to be able to grab it easily or for it to fall out if the bag is open.
> 
> But handbags are personal,  and what works for one person might not be best for another.


Thanks so much for this information! I might take the leap into a small satchel


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thanks so much for this information! I might take the leap into a small satchel


Also,  you might like the Florentine Bristol,  if you can find any.
It's a modified domed shaped satchel, but the base is much wider than the
Cameron and it holds more than the Cameron or the small Flo satchel.
The Bristol also has the belting detail like the Flo satchels and is less structured
than the Cameron.
I believe Dooney also did a Bristol in pebbled leather.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much!


----------



## Purpleflower123

DaffodilDuck said:


> It is so appealing to the eyes, as Natural always is. Lavenderjunkie is correct that Florentine in Natural makes fans of the most unlikely people, including people who otherwise dislike neutrals (me), who dislike and/or look bad wearing warm colors (me and me), and who are terrified of Natural Flo's dynamic texture and exposed nature.
> 
> The last one has been my biggest stumbling block (given that staring at Natural Flo for long enough overcame my other objections).
> 
> I only owned one Natural Flo for a while  because the effort of babying it from the 500-odd things that can mar Natural Flo was too exhausting to consider adding another to my collection. I promised I'd never buy another Natural Flo.
> 
> Well. A few weeks ago I finally broke my vow, and I decided I might as well go whole hog and get one of the largest possible canvases of Natural flo to sully: a large tote bag done entirely in silky smooth Natural Florentine  (Russel).
> 
> It has been sitting in its box waiting for me to find the 1.5 hours needed to apply and dry multiple coats of water-protective leather cream. I have mentally designated it as the "Natural Flo bag I'm allowed to let get beaten-up looking." I am giving myself permission to use it when the weather forecast has anything more than 0% chance of rain, to not carry a plastic bag to wrap it in should drops fall, to not obsessively rub out every scratch it inevitably attracts, and to touch the handles even soon after washing them.
> 
> *Can you or others share your thought process when you decide to buy a bag in Natural Florentine? *
> 
> When you saw your Hattie in Natural, what thoughts, if any, about caring for Natural Flo ran through your head? Did you buy it for its beauty with the knowledge that you would take every measure to try to preserve that beauty, or did you assume and accept that it wouldn't remain the same in looks after you bought and used it?
> 
> [Others are welcome to respond!].


I will be applying loads of water repellent...glad I found this thread LOL


----------



## Lunalark

Water repellant, condition when need  and designating which natural bag to just live and let go with it lol  I take every measure with some I want to keep pristine and others like my Ashton tote or toggle i just say hey they've lived and traveled and had a blast


----------



## bluemalibu

Joining the club. I have had a chestnut and black cameron both of which I sold when I got my first LV Speedy earlier this year. While I love the speedy and the love the lightweightness of the canvas - I am finding a really want to turn another direction. I have really been attracted to simple leather style handbags again recently. I love the how florentine is so luxurious and flies under the radar - if that makes sense. Made the trip to my nearest outlet (1.5 hrs away) and purchased the natural and black cameron with the red wallet. Both bags are more pebbled and a bit scratched than I would really prefer but considering they were only $196 on sale and I actually got to see what I was getting, I bit the bullet. Since I got the speedy 30, I am trying to cram all my stuff in there LOL but I am so excited to start using them. I am nervous for the natural just like I am super nervous over LV vachetta but I am just going to jump in and start using it knowing all the marks will be the story of our travels together! So happy to be part of this club again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bluemalibu said:


> Joining the club. I have had a chestnut and black cameron both of which I sold when I got my first LV Speedy earlier this year. While I love the speedy and the love the lightweightness of the canvas - I am finding a really want to turn another direction. I have really been attracted to simple leather style handbags again recently. I love the how florentine is so luxurious and flies under the radar - if that makes sense. Made the trip to my nearest outlet (1.5 hrs away) and purchased the natural and black cameron with the red wallet. Both bags are more pebbled and a bit scratched than I would really prefer but considering they were only $196 on sale and I actually got to see what I was getting, I bit the bullet. Since I got the speedy 30, I am trying to cram all my stuff in there LOL but I am so excited to start using them. I am nervous for the natural just like I am super nervous over LV vachetta but I am just going to jump in and start using it knowing all the marks will be the story of our travels together! So happy to be part of this club again.


Congratulations on your new Dooney treasures.  There is nothing like the feel of a good leather handbag.
Many scratches or small scuffs can be buffed out of Florentine leather.  Dooney suggests using your finger
in a small circular pattern to bring up the natural oils in the leather and make the scratch less noticeable.  Sometimes this works well.  I've also used a white, soft, dry cloth to polish up larger areas of Florentine handbags.  I've also found that a little pebbling on Florentine leather gives them extra durability.


----------



## bluemalibu

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations on your new Dooney treasures.  There is nothing like the feel of a good leather handbag.
> Many scratches or small scuffs can be buffed out of Florentine leather.  Dooney suggests using your finger
> in a small circular pattern to bring up the natural oils in the leather and make the scratch less noticeable.  Sometimes this works well.  I've also used a white, soft, dry cloth to polish up larger areas of Florentine handbags.  I've also found that a little pebbling on Florentine leather gives them extra durability.


Thank you for the tip! I tried to do some rubbing out on the natural and some marks lightened some. I think I need to work on it some more. I wasn't aware of rubbing on the pebbeling though! I will need to try that! I was just so excited to see the black with the red zipper! I thought they had changed those all to black zippers and I just love the red accent!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bluemalibu said:


> Thank you for the tip! I tried to do some rubbing out on the natural and some marks lightened some. I think I need to work on it some more. I wasn't aware of rubbing on the pebbeling though! I will need to try that! I was just so excited to see the black with the red zipper! I thought they had changed those all to black zippers and I just love the red accent!


Enjoy your bags.  Rubbing on a natural color Florentine may make those areas look a little darker,  as it
starts the aging 'patina' process.  Some people buff out their entire natural Florentine handbags,  because they like the color to deepen.  If that's not your thing,  just be gentle and rub out the scratches lightly.
Use circular motions.... it seems to work better.


----------



## bluemalibu

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your bags.  Rubbing on a natural color Florentine may make those areas look a little darker,  as it
> starts the aging 'patina' process.  Some people buff out their entire natural Florentine handbags,  because they like the color to deepen.  If that's not your thing,  just be gentle and rub out the scratches lightly.
> Use circular motions.... it seems to work better.


Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bluemalibu said:


> Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it!


My pleasure.   The Dooney handbag lovers here are a great group of women.  I've learned a lot
from many of them.  We enjoy talking about our Dooney treasures.  And it's great to have some place
to post questions or get opinions.   We know everyone is different.... has different needs, different
likes, different lives.  It's all ok.  The more info we each have the better we can make
good decisions for ourselves.   Not everyone is on other social media platforms, so I'm glad The Purse Forum
is still active.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Florentine Slate small zip wallet arrived today.   I like the Slate color... it's a rich, deep grey.
One more color to add to my wish list.


----------



## Purpleflower123

bluemalibu said:


> Joining the club. I have had a chestnut and black cameron both of which I sold when I got my first LV Speedy earlier this year. While I love the speedy and the love the lightweightness of the canvas - I am finding a really want to turn another direction. I have really been attracted to simple leather style handbags again recently. I love the how florentine is so luxurious and flies under the radar - if that makes sense. Made the trip to my nearest outlet (1.5 hrs away) and purchased the natural and black cameron with the red wallet. Both bags are more pebbled and a bit scratched than I would really prefer but considering they were only $196 on sale and I actually got to see what I was getting, I bit the bullet. Since I got the speedy 30, I am trying to cram all my stuff in there LOL but I am so excited to start using them. I am nervous for the natural just like I am super nervous over LV vachetta but I am just going to jump in and start using it knowing all the marks will be the story of our travels together! So happy to be part of this club again.


I love that red wallet! Did you condition the bags? They look so beautiful and shiny.  Yummy!


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Florentine Slate small zip wallet arrived today.   I like the Slate color... it's a rich, deep grey.
> One more color to add to my wish list.


My son and husband loved the slate wallet color. Looks better on small wallet than the large zip around.  Nice leather smell. My daughter really likes the elephant color...of course I had to go back and order salmon on the last day of tick tock sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> My son and husband loved the slate wallet color. Looks better on small wallet than the large zip around.  Nice leather smell. My daughter really likes the elephant color...of course I had to go back and order salmon on the last day of tick tock sale.


PF:  we are all ready to put our credit cards in the freezer.   I'm going over to ILD to see what I missed.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I know. I am officially done now...especially since mail is moving super super slow. Usps can't keep up. I have been waiting for packages!


----------



## bluemalibu

Purpleflower123 said:


> I love that red wallet! Did you condition the bags? They look so beautiful and shiny.  Yummy!


I did some rubbing to the purses for the scratches but not to the wallet. I am just in love with the wallet. It's the perfect pop of red!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes! I have the cameron in black,  crimson, natural, and elephant..great bag....now that beautiful red wallet coming out is such a statement piece and just adds that pop of color.


----------



## Purpleflower123

She had to be brought out and used, otherwise I was going to sell her. Fell in love again...guess I'll keep her another year...Fern....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  your Fern satchel looks really good.  But... the colors (on my screen) between the 2 pics
are so different.  Is it a deep olivey green or a much brighter yellowy green.? Surprisingly,
I like them both.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bluemalibu said:


> I did some rubbing to the purses for the scratches but not to the wallet. I am just in love with the wallet. It's the perfect pop of red!


I find that because my Florentine wallets are handled,  the leather gets nicer over time
(a short time).  The scratches become less noticeable as the leather develops a soft glow.
I've seen this 'improvement' in my Florentine wallets in all colors.... from natural to
black.  Even when the leather started out stiff and dry looking morphed onto beautiful
pieces of leather very quickly.    It's easier to see this change happening on a small piece
of leather,  like a wallet,  than on a much larger handbag with more surface area.

Enjoy your Florentine treasures.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Flash and no flash. My husband says it's an olive green.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Purpleflower123 said:


> She had to be brought out and used, otherwise I was going to sell her. Fell in love again...guess I'll keep her another year...Fern....


Purpleflower123, I carried my Fern Florentine medium satchel yesterday and today, so I'm glad to see you are giving yours another try. I have discovered that I love looking at my medium Florentine satchels more than carrying them. Whenever I see a medium Florentine satchel being carried by someone, I fall in love all over again, which makes me want another. But I carry this style with caution, which is frustrating and causes me to love it less than my pebble grain medium satchels. I have vowed to not buy another bag just because I like how it looks. If it is not functional, I won't purchase. Enjoy your bag. I think the picture with the flash is true to color...Beautiful!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I was toying with selling her...a few weeks ago I conditioned her with Aussie and put her back in my closet...I had hoped the Aussie would make her darker....it did...yippee...looks so much better. I have already sprayed her down with water repellent months ago, so that helps me not fear as much.  Florentine is high maintenance but so am I LOL.  That's what my husband says anyway. Lol he's a fan of Fern....likes the color. Go figure.


----------



## bluemalibu

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes! I have the cameron in black,  crimson, natural, and elephant..great bag....now that beautiful red wallet coming out is such a statement piece and just adds that pop of color.


I hope they release it in more colors, I know they have in the past. Hopefully maybe next year! I also love your fern bag! I looked at one (not sure which style) at the store and I adored the color! I vote for you to keep it!


----------



## Purpleflower123

It will be my Christmas eve and Christmas day bag....Cameron was my first florentine...love love love it. Then someone suggested the flo small satchel....so I got one used...was shocked at the space....wider than Cameron and more roomy.  I switch between the two ..Cameron is just so stately and upscale to me...flo small satchel is meant to be put to work, they will get beat up...my Cameron's will be kept pristine. My medium satchels are my weekend and holiday bags....my favorite has to be the flo medium satchel...yes it's huge but I feel like I have my full armor when I carry it LOL


----------



## bluemalibu

It's interesting the satchel has more room - makes sense as it isn't so structured. I really prefer the style of the Cameron but do wish it had more space. There are some retired colors I would like to have. I think a satchel would be nice in those because it wouldn't be something I would depend on everyday - I know those colors can wear on the corners! For my florentine story - somehow a few years ago I found out about the florentine line. I think I was googling for a good quality leather bag. I couldn't afford a new one and was searching for a satchel pre-loved I could afford. A few months later I actually found a buckley in a thrift store for $50. It was my birthday so I used birthday money to buy it. I did end up selling it because it is a bit boxy but I do regret that now. Thwre is just something about that bag I am drawn to. Thankful now I have a better job and can afford to buy these bags new. I do have allergies and the buckley was dirty inside - it was quite a sneeze attack trying to clean it out. Someday I will get another buckley just because. It's nice to have a bigger bag once in awhile!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Buckley for $50! Wow. Yes, I have one in natural, just to look at. It is very boxy! So not comfortable to carry for me at all. It's a Restaurant bag to sit next to me. 

My first was an elephant Cameron which I purchased with flo elephant large Cassidy hobo....was in love....the smell and quality of florentine....sent the hobo back within days....sold all my pebble leather bags and most of my vera Bradley's......back to the Cassidy.. that lock mechanism kept opening and my purse would fall. Horrible design....I won't buy any Dooney with that lock mechanism...gives me PTSD because of how many times that Cassidy fell..


Recently...I got a second hand denim small satchel...broken in completely...leather is so soft and beautiful patina. Can take a beating and I don't have to worry. Third party saves you a ton of money. 12 days of dooney were also major saving time! I'll be saving for 2021 12 days.


----------



## bluemalibu

I know I was so in awe when I found it! It was in chestnut. I should have gotten one with the last sale but that's okay. It will probably go on sale again sometime. Thank you for mentioning the issue with that lock! I was looking at those at the store and was really liking them. (Who am I kidding though, any florentine I like lol). I wi stay clear of those! Nothing beats the smell of florentine! My daughter caught me sniffing my bag tonight. Her look of bewilderment was priceless! Congratulations on the Denim bag - it sounds amazing!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I love stepping into my closet and taking the smell in...enjoy that smell.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  yes, the Flo medium satchel will protect you.   No one should mess with a woman carrying
that handbag.  It makes you look powerful and if you can lift it.... strong and in command.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Using that logo lock on the strap closure was not a good choice.   Lots of ladies have trouble
with it opening.  The logo lock works well as the front closure for a handbag,  but not on the strap.
I think it has to do with how the bag and strap move.  Also,  when they use the logo lock on
the front of a bag,  it secures into a metal anchor.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Cassidy ruined it for me, won't buy anything with that logo lock.  Imagine,  I was heading out and the bag fell apart in my garage...including all the contents...everything went flying....brand new handbag.....I kept it a few more days thinking it was a fluke. Happened at work while setting it in my desk. Dooney should not continue to be selling it.. Horrible


----------



## Purpleflower123

Am I the only one that is very nervous about ecru? That white just makes me nervous. I have nothing in ecru.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Am I the only one that is very nervous about ecru? That white just makes me nervous. I have nothing in ecru.


PF:  I am nervous about every light color Florentine.... ecru, bone, lighter blues and pinks, light taupe,
and natural too.
In the 'old days'  there were lots of lighter (or mid range) colors,  now.... we seem to be limited
to ecru, light taupe, natural, and bone.

I 'save' this delicate colors for 'special' wear when I know I can treat them with great care.
This means they may go to lunch (if I'm sure they will have a chair of their own
to sit on) or someone's home,  but never out shopping anywhere.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ecru looks beautiful but would stress me out. I like my naturals to look a little beat up and worn...adds to the style.


----------



## catastic

lavenderjunkie said:


> PF:  I am nervous about every light color Florentine.... ecru, bone, lighter blues and pinks, light taupe,
> and natural too.
> In the 'old days'  there were lots of lighter (or mid range) colors,  now.... we seem to be limited
> to ecru, light taupe, natural, and bone.
> 
> I 'save' this delicate colors for 'special' wear when I know I can treat them with great care.
> This means they may go to lunch (if I'm sure they will have a chair of their own
> to sit on) or someone's home,  but never out shopping anywhere.


I love the Florentine leather in bone.  It looks very elegant and I don't baby mine.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Merry Christmas my Florentine sisters!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations to all who can enjoy all their Florentine colors and use them
stress-free!   May you have years and years of pleasure carrying your Florentine
leather treasures.

It took me years to stop saving my Dooneys for 'good'.
Now I can enjoy any color of pebbled leather any time.  
I'm working on Florentine and Alto.  
No one I know wants to inherit my handbag collection,
so I might as well use it and enjoy it.  But.... old habits
stick with you.... and I was brought up to save special things
for 'good'.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Alto...I must add one to my collection in 2021.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Has to have them all! Missed the red one! Love my Florentine!


----------



## Antonia

Small satchel


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Has to have them all! Missed the red one! Love my Florentine!


Congratulations on your kiss lock trio.   The leather looks lovely.
And I really like the leather logo patch instead of the goldtone one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Antonia said:


> Small satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941952


Beautiful Florentine satchel.  The leather looks so nice.
It's navy blue,  isn't it?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Antonia said:


> Small satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941952


Beautiful! Love your jacket too!


----------



## amandah313

Denim small flo with me at at doctor today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> Denim small flo with me at at doctor today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942416


Very nice.  Love the color of your denim Flo.  It has so much life.  Hope your Flo 'companion' 
kept you calm during your doctor's visit.  Many of us find that 'petting' our fine leather accessories
can help in stressful situations.... doctors waiting rooms,  long meetings, etc.


----------



## amandah313

Thank you Lavenderjunkie! It is my favorite satchel. Certainly was a great companion for me during my outing today


----------



## bluemalibu

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.  Love the color of your denim Flo.  It has so much life.  Hope your Flo 'companion'
> kept you calm during your doctor's visit.  Many of us find that 'petting' our fine leather accessories
> can help in stressful situations.... doctors waiting rooms,  long meetings, etc.


Oh my, glad I am not the only one. Had a few rough days at work this week and realized tonight when at a store I was playing with tiny leather zipper pulls of the Cameron! I didn't initially realize I was doing that and then I was like, this is odd, not much to even touch, those small zipper pulls! But I admit it was calming!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bluemalibu said:


> Oh my, glad I am not the only one. Had a few rough days at work this week and realized tonight when at a store I was playing with tiny leather zipper pulls of the Cameron! I didn't initially realize I was doing that and then I was like, this is odd, not much to even touch, those small zipper pulls! But I admit it was calming!


You don't get much tactile relaxation stroking a laptop,  but a pad of paper in a leather
folder is a must for long meetings.  Petting the leather is distracting and relaxing,
and it doesn't annoy anyone else,  unlike tapping on the table or clicking a pen open and closed.  
Zipper pulls might work in a pinch,  but they are soooo small.    A tassel would be better.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ordered the flo small zip hobo from ILD in natural. Anyone have this? I am wondering how small it is and what it can carry? The pictures on the site weren't the best but I took a gamble anyway.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Ordered the flo small zip hobo from ILD in natural. Anyone have this? I am wondering how small it is and what it can carry? The pictures on the site weren't the best but I took a gamble anyway.



I think I have this bag, in navy Flo;  there are several similar styles.  Judging from the dimensions, and the bag I have...
I'd say it's a medium sized bag.   It's just a tiny bit shorter than the Flo mini satchel,  all the rest of the
listed dimensions are the same.   

I have a few Flo mini satchels and they are roomy medium sized handbags.   I would say the same about the Flo small hobo..... it's a medium sized handbag.  Because the
base is over 5" deep and the shape is flexible,  it holds a reasonable amount of stuff.  I had no problem
getting my normal carry (wallet, cosmetic case, keys, credit card case, tissues) into the mini satchel
or the Flo small zip hobo.  But the extra 'pandemic' supplies cosmetic case won't fit unless I downsize
everything else.  The bag is short,  so items must sit E/W (my preference),  but that means the
length of the bag is a factor in how much you can put inside.

Over time it seems that I'm carrying more and I'm getting used to the space in bigger handbags.
So the small Flo zip hobo is manageable,  but requires a little downsizing of some of my items....
a slightly smaller cosmetic case,  a smaller wallet, less junk.   But I still carry normal size accessories...
just not the biggest ones I own.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes it does. Thank you so much! At 10.5 inches long I was concerned about fitting my full sized zip wallet inside. Plus the smaller opening was an area of concern...but at $104, figured I should try it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes it does. Thank you so much! At 10.5 inches long I was concerned about fitting my full sized zip wallet inside. Plus the smaller opening was an area of concern...but at $104, figured I should try it.


At that price.... I might 'need' another one.  

True about the opening,  but it's never been a major issue for me
(I have 'normal' sized hands.... not tiny,  and arthritis).
The small Flo zip around wallet fits fine,  as does the Flo wristlet.
I don't have the full sized Flo zip wallet,  but the narrower full size
pebbled wallet fits,  I just put it in and out at an angle.

The oversized pebble or Flo cosmetic cases take too much room. ..
but the newer Saffiano cosmetic case or the old Dooney fabric logo
cosmetic case fit just fine.

If you have 1 large SLG,  you probably will have to downsize the other SLGs.
The larger SLG will take up the length,  so the other items will need to
stack front to back,  across the bottom.  That only works if they are smaller and thinner....
since you don't have height of the bag to work with.

BTW,  I don't like to stuff a bag... so others might 'fit' more inside than I like to.
And my cell phone is an old flip phone (no laughing please),  so it probably takes up
less room than today's larger phones and cases.

Hope the bag works for you.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Wish I could go back to flip phone days LOL. Yes I use the full sized flo zip wallet...so I am worried a bit...and then I carry my kiss lock purse too...and another little pouch....we shall see. Looked like a really cute purse with the tassels. I returned a few things so had some cash...I likely will get the Chestnut too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  I went to ILD intending to buy that small Flo hobo.  Couldn't decide on the color.
Then I clicked on the Tulip hobo,  couldn't decide on the color.  
Had a conversation with myself.... limit 1 bag since I'd already bought an
Emerson satchel in leaf earlier in the week.  No will power.
Ended up with the chestnut Tulip shopper.  Yes, more expensive, but still a good
price.  Think I'll reach for it more.   OK,  who am I kidding.... I fill up my handbags
and they sit on the dresser.  I'm not going anywhere these days except doctors appointments.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Well I bought the chestnut small hobo on ILD....so I will have natural and chestnut.  Wearing my chestnut medium satchel this week. That warm brown is just calling to me. Watched a few YouTube videos to see about fitting my wallet....seems to be the same size as the micro satchel...so it should fit going in sideways...returned my domed buckle satchel in natural...wasn't thrilled with the color/grain...so I got 2 small purses for the same price as 1 domed buckle satchel....kept my navy domed buckle satchel....that color is LOVELY. Lucked out on a gently used tmoro brown pocket satchel too....great handbag! I like my naturals moisturized looking...not brand new and dry if that makes sense.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  I've noticed many of the new Flo leather handbags these days are looking a bit 'sturdy'.  More natural grain and less pliable leather.  It's not that they are pebbled,  but I can see the variations in the leather.
In the 'old' days,  the Flo leather was very fine textured generally,  and often very soft.  The new leather
might be thicker,  which isn't a bad thing.  But it takes a while to soften and break in.

As for the color.... with natural,  I like a very pale color.  I haven't seen that in a few years.
The natural color Flo bags I've gotten (all new) have been more mid honey color.

The chestnut has grown on me this year.  If you had asked me last year I would have said
there was no way I would buy another brown handbag....I have too many and rarely wear them.
This year,  I'm enjoying them.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Chestnut has grown on me too this year...last year I didn't like it. Now it seems so rich to me. I have a Clayton, 
medium satchel, and now small zip hobo in chestnut.  Yes the new Flos are more Sturdy looking...you can really see it in the Natural tone...turns me off completely.  I figured with the smaller bags I can break them in faster. That's the only plus of buying them second hand...someone has already softened them up


----------



## amandah313

I took my pretties out for some love and conditioning. I could stare at them for hours 

Small Satchel in Chestnut



Small Satchel in Bordeaux



Mini Satchel in Black



The whole gang



Now which one do I use?!? ☺️


----------



## Purpleflower123

Bordeaux is beautiful!


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> Bordeaux is beautiful!


Beautiful! All three are gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> I took my pretties out for some love and conditioning. I could stare at them for hours
> 
> Small Satchel in Chestnut
> View attachment 4953176
> 
> 
> Small Satchel in Bordeaux
> View attachment 4953177
> 
> 
> Mini Satchel in Black
> View attachment 4953178
> 
> 
> The whole gang
> View attachment 4953182
> 
> 
> Now which one do I use?!? ☺


Your collection is worthy of love.   Enjoy it.  All the colors are beautiful,  but I'm
drooling over the bordeaux.   You must have gotten it in a 'good year'.   When I
tried to get bordeaux it was a very aged shade... very brown.  So,  I didn't keep it


----------



## amandah313

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your collection is worthy of love.   Enjoy it.  All the colors are beautiful,  but I'm
> drooling over the bordeaux.   You must have gotten it in a 'good year'.   When I
> tried to get bordeaux it was a very aged shade... very brown.  So,  I didn't keep it



Thank you! Unfortunately, I know what you mean about the different shades of Bordeaux. I had one before that was like what you described and I also didn’t keep that one. I purchased this on pre loved and was very happy with the color!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Dooney.com is selling bright pink small satchel....so tempting...


----------



## Purpleflower123

She is here and gorgeous.....so glad I took the risk and have the natural on its way. Small zip hobo....in chestnut.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Should have bought the black too but it was first to sell out....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> She is here and gorgeous.....so glad I took the risk and have the natural on its way. Small zip hobo....in chestnut.
> 
> View attachment 4954275


She is a beauty.  Now I want one too.
It never ends.


----------



## Purpleflower123

She is kind of Pebbly and not smooth, like my flo medium satchel but I like it. This will be my carry around purse and I can keep my other bigger purses nice. Sprayed her down with water repellent and started using her right away.  Got my full flo zipped wallet in, kiss lock purse, and Tommy make up bag in and it all fits well. Cozy but petite handbag....put my medium flo away for this week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Dooney.com is selling bright pink small satchel....so tempting...


Very pretty.  Good thing for me it's not on sale...
so I'm able to muster some level of self control.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> She is kind of Pebbly and not smooth, like my flo medium satchel but I like it. This will be my carry around purse and I can keep my other bigger purses nice. Sprayed her down with water repellent and started using her right away.  Got my full flo zipped wallet in, kiss lock purse, and Tommy make up bag in and it all fits well. Cozy but petite handbag....put my medium flo away for this week.


Glad the size is working for you.


----------



## Purpleflower123

It is for this week LOL, I change bags weekly...I still like my medium flos...miss that room.


----------



## amandah313

Purpleflower123 said:


> She is here and gorgeous.....so glad I took the risk and have the natural on its way. Small zip hobo....in chestnut.
> 
> View attachment 4954275



She is beautiful!! ❤️


----------



## Purpleflower123

Well I am sending both back...opening is too small...my hands were hurting getting things in and out constantly...and my large zipped wallet had to go in and out at an angle..no go for my arthritis.  Loved the look but need convienance.....have to have the bigger openings of my medium flo satchel or at minimum Cameron....don't think I will ever go smaller than a Cameron in the future.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Well I am sending both back...opening is too small...my hands were hurting getting things in and out constantly...and my large zipped wallet had to go in and out at an angle..no go for my arthritis.  Loved the look but need convienance.....have to have the bigger openings of my medium flo satchel or at minimum Cameron....don't think I will ever go smaller than a Cameron in the future.


Hi PF!
I'm sorry they didn't work out, but at least you know what does work for you. I tried to downsize my bags (and I did well for about a year with my Dooney Ambler, mini satchels and small hobo), but I realized how important easy access is. Enjoy the bags that do work for you!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes, much happier today with my oldie but goodie. Black medium flo...super roomy. Cameron is the smallest I will ever go again.  Worked out...returned both...spend about $230 to buy both and got a very gently used Natural Bristol for under $100.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  you will LOVE the Bristol.  It's one of my favorite Florentine handbags.  Perfect satchel styling,
easy in and out,  and a wide base that allows you to carry a lot or just have a roomy experience.
I prefer the Bristol to the Flo satchels.... it's roomier than the small satchel, and so much more
convenient to get in and out of.  And the Bristol is lighter than the medium Flo satchel.
Glad you were able to find the Bristol at a great price.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much LJ. I remembered your comments on the Bristol and decided to try it. Time to appreciate my age...and arthritis.  Convenience is paramount.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thank you so much LJ. I remembered your comments on the Bristol and decided to try it. Time to appreciate my age...and arthritis.  Convenience is paramount.


I'm also liking the  Flo Tulip shopper.  I think the Flo Bristol is a better looking bag,  more
detail elements.   but the Tulip shopper is big and roomy,  easy to get in an out of,
and is lighter than the Bristol.   The Bristol has belting details,  the Tulip has an 
large expanse of un-interrupted Flo leather.  Both are great if you like larger handbags.


----------



## brevebelle

I was gifted a Florentine Cassidy Hobo for Christmas. I love it! I wanted a classic leather bag that would be a great everyday bag, and this has been a great addition to my modest little collection of bags. I've only carried it a couple of times, but it's already got a couple little scuffs on the surface. I don't mind them, but I'm definitely going to be mindful to watch out. Overall, though, I love it!


----------



## Purpleflower123

You can't go wrong with NATURAL!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

The love of my life


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> The love of my life


PF:  that's the bag that QVC was showing about a week ago....
'new' Florentine satchel.   I love it.  I may already have it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

brevebelle said:


> I was gifted a Florentine Cassidy Hobo for Christmas. I love it! I wanted a classic leather bag that would be a great everyday bag, and this has been a great addition to my modest little collection of bags. I've only carried it a couple of times, but it's already got a couple little scuffs on the surface. I don't mind them, but I'm definitely going to be mindful to watch out. Overall, though, I love it!
> View attachment 4970500


Often, scratches on Florentine leather can be rubbed out.  Use a circular motion and go over the
scratches with your finger.  The friction will bring up the oils in the leather and help blend many
scratches.  You can also use a clean, white, soft cloth to give the bag a rub down.  Circular motionseems 
to work best.    
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Lavenderjunkie....it's very Bristolish....you were dead on...Bristolish is the way to go! Slowly getting rid of my Cameron's. Got his beauty for $90 seems like new. The smell....the smell. I am in love


----------



## Purpleflower123

Front pocket and nice sized back pocket slit...that is bigger than the one on Bristol. Just so utilitarian.


----------



## brevebelle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Often, scratches on Florentine leather can be rubbed out.  Use a circular motion and go over the
> scratches with your finger.  The friction will bring up the oils in the leather and help blend many
> scratches.  You can also use a clean, white, soft cloth to give the bag a rub down.  Circular motionseems
> to work best.
> Enjoy your new handbag.



You are so wonderful, thank you! I'll try this tonight!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Lavenderjunkie....it's very Bristolish....you were dead on...Bristolish is the way to go! Slowly getting rid of my Cameron's. Got his beauty for $90 seems like new. The smell....the smell. I am in love


Wow,  you scored!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm glad to see that Dooney seems to be bringing back some of the early Florentine designs....
with the extra details like stitching trim on pockets and the base.  Right now I've only seem them
on QVC.... but we can hope they reappear on ILD.   
I don't know if we will see the 'rainbow' of colors that Dooney did for Florentine satchels
for QVC in the past (yellows, pinks, purples, greens, blues, etc),  but it will be nice to see the
old favorite styles.  I'm sure there are some I didn't buy or some color I didn't get the first time
around.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad to see that Dooney seems to be bringing back some of the early Florentine designs....
> with the extra details like stitching trim on pockets and the base.  Right now I've only seem them
> on QVC.... but we can hope they reappear on ILD.
> I don't know if we will see the 'rainbow' of colors that Dooney did for Florentine satchels
> for QVC in the past (yellows, pinks, purples, greens, blues, etc),  but it will be nice to see the
> old favorite styles.  I'm sure there are some I didn't buy or some color I didn't get the first time
> around.


I just ordered the double handle toggle bag on QVC. I paid full price, but I fell in love with this older Dooney. On the other hand, I scored a Florentine continental clutch in Denim  for $36 ( including shipping and  after using my points for a $30 discount)at ILD with the “Essential “ code!


----------



## Purpleflower123

36? That is amazing


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> I just ordered the double handle toggle bag on QVC. I paid full price, but I fell in love with this older Dooney. On the other hand, I scored a Florentine continental clutch in Denim  for $36 ( including shipping and  after using my points for a $30 discount)at ILD with the “Essential “ code!


Great score.  It all balances out.  Glad you are getting the items you want.


----------



## zinacef

Brendutch said:


> I just ordered the double handle toggle bag on QVC. I paid full price, but I fell in love with this older Dooney. On the other hand, I scored a Florentine continental clutch in Denim  for $36 ( including shipping and  after using my points for a $30 discount)at ILD with the “Essential “ code!


I love that double handle toggle bag, too. can you pls post a pic when you get it?


----------



## Brendutch

zinacef said:


> I love that double handle toggle bag, too. can you pls post a pic when you get it?


I’m happy with it. The bag is cute and small, but fits all my daily essentials including my planner and an iPad. It weighs only a pound. It doesn’t fit over my shoulder. However, I’m really mad at QVC because of the way they packed it. The box was very large ( compared to a small purse), and wasn’t stuffed properly. It arrived folded!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Very cute! I want another pocket satchel!!! Both classics but at over 400...ouch...this purse is soo cute. Didn't realize it was so small...qvc has some great florentine right now.


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> Very cute! I want another pocket satchel!!! Both classics but at over 400...ouch...this purse is soo cute. Didn't realize it was so small...qvc has some great florentine right now.


I know!  I don't think I will pay full price again. Only if I must have the bag.


----------



## zinacef

Brendutch said:


> I know!  I don't think I will pay full price again. Only if I must have the bag.



Love it! So pretty!  Feel the same way about the price —-the only discount out there is probably raku#$&. Maybe QVC will improve their packaging after reading all the reviews— thank you for posting!


----------



## Nana61256

I recently discovered Florentine leather at my local Dooney outlet.  I bought the small Florentine Satchel in Black/Black.  Gorgeous bag.  Quality bag.  But, I smell just a hint of a leather smell.  I also bought the large Florentine zip around wallet in Black/Black.  Again, just a hint of a leather smell.  Certainly not this anticipated yummy leather smell I have read about and listened to people chirping about on YouTube reviews.  I also ordered the mini Florentine satchel in Natural from the Dooney website.  It seriously smells like fish!  Zero leather smell.  I Googled this and discovered this is a complaint...that cheaper fish oil is used in the tanning process now.  I returned the bag.  I then ordered the small Florentine satchel in Natural from Dillard’s.   It, too, smelled like fish!  I returned it.   Because I really wanted a Florentine satchel in Natural (my outlet doesn’t have and I can’t take a chance ordering from Dooney - ordering from them is like a box of chocolates - you don’t know what you’re gonna get - from a fish smelling bag to a pebbled bag, or both!) I carefully researched and took a chance on buying this bag new off of Poshmark.  I questioned the seller if the bag smelled like fish.  I was told no.  I received the bag.  Gorgeous bag.  Smooth leather.   A hint of a leather smell.  But, the good news is it doesn’t smell like fish!  I also ordered the large Florentine zip around wallet in Natural from Dillard’s.  Guess what?  Zero leather smell.  Smells like fish.  Returned.  So, in summary, I don’t know what y’all are talking about saying these Florentine bags have a yummy leather smell.  In my experience, they don’t.  I just feel lucky to have found two Florentine satchels that have that gorgeous smooth leather and don’t smell like fish!


----------



## HannaS1001

Nana61256 said:


> What leather smell are y’all talking about?  I recently discovered Florentine leather at my local Dooney outlet.  Bought the small Florentine Satchel in black/black.  Gorgeous bag.  Quality bag.  But, I smell zero leather smell.  I also ordered the mini Florentine satchel in Natural from the Dooney website.  It seriously smells like fish!  Zero leather smell.  I Googled this and discovered this is a complaint...that cheaper fish oil is used in the tanning process now.  I returned the bag.  I then ordered the small Florentine satchel in Natural from Dillard’s.   It, too, smelled like fish!  I returned it.   Because I really wanted a Florentine satchel in Natural, I carefully researched and took a chance on buying this bag off of Poshmark.  I questioned the seller if the bag smelled like fish.  I was told no.  I received the bag.  Gorgeous bag.  Smooth leather.  Zero leather smell. But, the good news is it doesn’t smell like fish!  I also ordered the large Florentine zip around wallet in Natural from Dillard’s.  Guess what?  Zero leather smell.  Smells like fish.  Returned.  So, in summary, I don’t know what y’all are talking about saying these Florentine bags smell soooo good.  In my experience, they don’t.  I just feel lucky to have found two Florentine satchels that have that gorgeous smooth leather and don’t smell like fish!
> View attachment 4988934



I was told the smell of leather is actually the dyes anyway and that leather doesn’t actually smell  .  Dooney Florentines have a strong odor when new, especially the black in my opinion


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nana61256 said:


> What leather smell are y’all talking about?  I recently discovered Florentine leather at my local Dooney outlet.  Bought the small Florentine Satchel in black/black.  Gorgeous bag.  Quality bag.  But, I smell zero leather smell.  I also ordered the mini Florentine satchel in Natural from the Dooney website.  It seriously smells like fish!  Zero leather smell.  I Googled this and discovered this is a complaint...that cheaper fish oil is used in the tanning process now.  I returned the bag.  I then ordered the small Florentine satchel in Natural from Dillard’s.   It, too, smelled like fish!  I returned it.   Because I really wanted a Florentine satchel in Natural, I carefully researched and took a chance on buying this bag off of Poshmark.  I questioned the seller if the bag smelled like fish.  I was told no.  I received the bag.  Gorgeous bag.  Smooth leather.  Zero leather smell. But, the good news is it doesn’t smell like fish!  I also ordered the large Florentine zip around wallet in Natural from Dillard’s.  Guess what?  Zero leather smell.  Smells like fish.  Returned.  So, in summary, I don’t know what y’all are talking about saying these Florentine bags smell soooo good.  In my experience, they don’t.  I just feel lucky to have found two Florentine satchels that have that gorgeous smooth leather and don’t smell like fish!
> View attachment 4988934


Mornin' Nana! 
It's been a while since I "smelled" a Florentine leather bag, but I vividly remember an experience I had at Macy's a couple of years ago. I was browsing the handbag section and walked pass the "Sale" table. I usually don't look on the table because my Macy's never has nice bags for sale. But as I was walking by the table I was hit with the smell of a nice leather bag! It stopped me in my tracks. I browsed the table, not expecting to find anything, but underneath a couple of bags was a Florentine Cameron CBB. It smelled wonderful! In fact, I was seriously thinking of buying it because of that. It took a few minutes before I put it down and walked away. Why did I walk away? Because it was black and I don't carry black bags. But it smelled so good, I considered it. In the end I knew it would spend a lot more time in my closet than on me. So I left it for someone who could appreciate it. But to your point, I've purchased several leather bags since then and I haven't smelled leather. (Except with a Tusk wallet I bought. It smelled so good I emailed them to let them know!  )


----------



## Purpleflower123

Nana61256 said:


> I recently discovered Florentine leather at my local Dooney outlet.  I bought the small Florentine Satchel in Black/Black.  Gorgeous bag.  Quality bag.  But, I smell just a hint of a leather smell.  I also bought the large Florentine zip around wallet in Black/Black.  Again, just a hint of a leather smell.  Certainly not this anticipated yummy leather smell I have read about and listened to people chirping about on YouTube reviews.  I also ordered the mini Florentine satchel in Natural from the Dooney website.  It seriously smells like fish!  Zero leather smell.  I Googled this and discovered this is a complaint...that cheaper fish oil is used in the tanning process now.  I returned the bag.  I then ordered the small Florentine satchel in Natural from Dillard’s.   It, too, smelled like fish!  I returned it.   Because I really wanted a Florentine satchel in Natural (my outlet doesn’t have and I can’t take a chance ordering from Dooney - ordering from them is like a box of chocolates - you don’t know what you’re gonna get - from a fish smelling bag to a pebbled bag, or both!) I carefully researched and took a chance on buying this bag new off of Poshmark.  I questioned the seller if the bag smelled like fish.  I was told no.  I received the bag.  Gorgeous bag.  Smooth leather.   A hint of a leather smell.  But, the good news is it doesn’t smell like fish!  I also ordered the large Florentine zip around wallet in Natural from Dillard’s.  Guess what?  Zero leather smell.  Smells like fish.  Returned.  So, in summary, I don’t know what y’all are talking about saying these Florentine bags have a yummy leather smell.  In my experience, they don’t.  I just feel lucky to have found two Florentine satchels that have that gorgeous smooth leather and don’t smell like fish!
> View attachment 4988934


Beautiful bags. Did you condition them? They look yummy?


----------



## Nana61256

Purpleflower123 said:


> Beautiful bags. Did you condition them? They look yummy?


Thank you!  Yes, I conditioned both bags using Apple Brand Leather Care.  And, I also sprayed Apple Brand Rain & Stain Repellent on the Natural bag.  The leather on both of these bags are very yummy.  Thick, smooth and malleable.  High quality bags.  Love them.  Before I conditioned the bags, I was just perplexed there was not that intense “Florentine leather smell“ everyone talks about.  A mystery.  Oh, well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The fragrance that may or may not waft from a leather bag apparently depends on many factors in the tanning process and the dyeing process.   Some people love the smell of good leather.  No one likes their
handbag to have a bad odor.  Personally,  I don't want my handbags to have any fragrance.

When a handbag is new and has been sitting in plastic the scent will be intensified.   So when we first
open the package or it's put on display in a store (which had many bags)  it will be easier to smell
the fragrance.   As the bag sits and airs,  the fragrance will dissipate,  generally, or we just notice it less.    But,  if the odor is caused by inferior tanning or dyeing,  the smell is often permanent.  Ladies have tried airing the bags,  treating them with baking soda or coffee beans, etc,  but bad smells seem to be forever.
If a handbag smells bad when you get it.... safest to return it.

Since leather is porous,  it will also absorb odors from it's environment.   Pre loved handbags are
sometimes coming from homes with smokers, pets, or have been infused with the scent of perfumes,
cooking spices,  or food that has been carried in them..   I don't want my handbags to smell like an ashtray, tuna fish sandwiches or day old hamburgers.   And people may love their pets,  but when I see videos of handbags and cats or dogs are getting cozy and checking them out.... it reminds me that
pre loved handbags may have been loved by someone's pet too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nana61256 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I conditioned both bags using Apple Brand Leather Care.  And, I also sprayed Apple Brand Rain & Stain Repellent on the Natural bag.  The leather on both of these bags are very yummy.  Thick, smooth and malleable.  High quality bags.  Love them.  Before I conditioned the bags, I was just perplexed there was not that intense “Florentine leather smell“ everyone talks about.  A mystery.  Oh, well.


Enjoy your Florentine treasures.  They are beautiful.  The absence of a smell is a good thing,  in my book.


----------



## Purpleflower123

All my flo leather has that deep aroma of leather! Maybe it's my Aussie conditioner that intensifies the smell? When I walk into my closet that deep aroma is there...all my bags are stored in pillow cases as well. Maybe that contributes to the scent remaining. It's a rich smell and aroma...not too heavy and I LOVE IT. Kind of a leather woodie scent? Maybe it is from the Aussie conditioner? I use it on all my bags. I don't care for the Apple conditioner at all...and I use Cadillac repellent and cleaner for my flos now too.


----------



## Brendutch

Today I just bought the one that got away! I’ve been checking Dooney and ILD almost everyday looking for a Florentine logo lock tote, and was pleasantly surprised that today I found one. I bought the navy. If they add the natural, I might have to buy it too. ILD just added a lot of Florentines.


----------



## Purpleflower123

My new favorite accessory! Flo wristlet.  Love love love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Today I just bought the one that got away! I’ve been checking Dooney and ILD almost everyday looking for a Florentine logo lock tote, and was pleasantly surprised that today I found one. I bought the navy. If they add the natural, I might have to buy it too. ILD just added a lot of Florentines.


Congratulations.  Navy Florentine leather is so rich.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> View attachment 4989531
> 
> My new favorite accessory! Flo wristlet.  Love love love.


Love the color of your red Flo wristlet.   Mine is a deeper,  more wine shade.
I like the brighter red shade better.


----------



## Nana61256

Purpleflower123 said:


> All my flo leather has that deep aroma of leather! Maybe it's my Aussie conditioner that intensifies the smell? When I walk into my closet that deep aroma is there...all my bags are stored in pillow cases as well. Maybe that contributes to the scent remaining. It's a rich smell and aroma...not too heavy and I LOVE IT. Kind of a leather woodie scent? Maybe it is from the Aussie conditioner? I use it on all my bags. I don't care for the Apple conditioner at all...and I use Cadillac repellent and cleaner for my flos now too.


I am intrigued by this Aussie conditioner you mention.  Does it have a leather scent and does it darken the leather?


----------



## Nana61256

lavenderjunkie said:


> The fragrance that may or may not waft from a leather bag apparently depends on many factors in the tanning process and the dyeing process.   Some people love the smell of good leather.  No one likes their
> handbag to have a bad odor.  Personally,  I don't want my handbags to have any fragrance.
> 
> When a handbag is new and has been sitting in plastic the scent will be intensified.   So when we first
> open the package or it's put on display in a store (which had many bags)  it will be easier to smell
> the fragrance.   As the bag sits and airs,  the fragrance will dissipate,  generally, or we just notice it less.    But,  if the odor is caused by inferior tanning or dyeing,  the smell is often permanent.  Ladies have tried airing the bags,  treating them with baking soda or coffee beans, etc,  but bad smells seem to be forever.
> If a handbag smells bad when you get it.... safest to return it.
> 
> Since leather is porous,  it will also absorb odors from it's environment.   Pre loved handbags are
> sometimes coming from homes with smokers, pets, or have been infused with the scent of perfumes,
> cooking spices,  or food that has been carried in them..   I don't want my handbags to smell like an ashtray, tuna fish sandwiches or day old hamburgers.   And people may love their pets,  but when I see videos of handbags and cats or dogs are getting cozy and checking them out.... it reminds me that
> pre loved handbags may have been loved by someone's pet too!


Thank you for this feedback and your perspective on having a bag with no smell.  I am actually fine with that.  I just have been perplexed why soooooo many rave about the “Florentine leather smell” yet I never once smelled this on any of the Florentine bags I bought - from the Dooney outlet, from Dooney’s website, Dillard’s and Poshmark.  A mystery.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I just smelled my Aussie leather conditioner...no it doesn't have the leather smell...hmmm. My routine for my 2nd hand bags is clean with Cadillac leather cleaner, moisturize with Aussie, then spray Cadillac water repellent on all my Flos.  Might be overkill because the Aussie is also a water repellent but can't be too careful.  Aussie may darken the leather slightly on the natural I think.


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> View attachment 4989531
> 
> My new favorite accessory! Flo wristlet.  Love love love.



Hi All! Been awhile, Hope everyone is having a good February! I'm catching up on all the beautiful new Florentine purchases. 

Enjoy! I love the wristlets! They are like potato chips to me lol


----------



## kk98zmom

Just got these denim beauties from eBay, both NWT. She is my first medium Flo and I was soooo nervous she was going to be too big. So glad I stepped out my comfort zone, love it so much I’m already moved in LoL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kk98zmom said:


> View attachment 4991724
> 
> Just got these denim beauties from eBay, both NWT. She is my first medium Flo and I was soooo nervous she was going to be too big. So glad I stepped out my comfort zone, love it so much I’m already moved in LoL!


Enjoy your new Florentine treasures.  They are beautiful.  
Love the color and the coordinated look of handbag and matching wallet.
So rich looking.


----------



## Purpleflower123

kk98zmom said:


> View attachment 4991724
> 
> Just got these denim beauties from eBay, both NWT. She is my first medium Flo and I was soooo nervous she was going to be too big. So glad I stepped out my comfort zone, love it so much I’m already moved in LoL!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Nana61256

kk98zmom said:


> View attachment 4991724
> 
> Just got these denim beauties from eBay, both NWT. She is my first medium Flo and I was soooo nervous she was going to be too big. So glad I stepped out my comfort zone, love it so much I’m already moved in LoL!


Gorgeous!  I just bought this same wallet in Natural and Black to coordinate with my small Florentine satchels.  Do you like this wallet?  Sometimes I think it is too big.  But, I do love it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I have 5 of those wallets. Tmoro, navy, Bordeaux, fern, and natural. At first I thought they were huge but they have grown on me. Love how much I can fit in them and the organization.  Granted I love medium satchel so the wallets fit well. For smaller purse occasions I use my flo kiss wallets.


----------



## Purpleflower123

kk98zmom said:


> View attachment 4991724
> 
> Just got these denim beauties from eBay, both NWT. She is my first medium Flo and I was soooo nervous she was going to be too big. So glad I stepped out my comfort zone, love it so much I’m already moved in LoL!


Kk98...let us know what you think of medium size! I tried small and didn't like it...back to my mediums. More room lol


----------



## Brendutch

kk98zmom said:


> View attachment 4991724
> 
> Just got these denim beauties from eBay, both NWT. She is my first medium Flo and I was soooo nervous she was going to be too big. So glad I stepped out my comfort zone, love it so much I’m already moved in LoL!


Gorgeous! I love the denim color in Florentine. Congrats!


----------



## Lunalark

Kk98 Enjoy your Denim Florentine!. I want to try the medium satchel next. It's gorgeous...


----------



## Purpleflower123

It's a FLO thing


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> It's a FLO thing


I love how you go with the Flo(w)!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Just came today, my new Florentine Mini Satchel in Fuchsia!!  So glad they brought back this color for spring!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful Beautiful.  I LOVE that Bright pink! So spring!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just came today, my new Florentine Mini Satchel in Fuchsia!!  So glad they brought back this color for spring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997021


DD:  enjoy your new Dooney treasure.  The color is stunning.


----------



## southernbelle82

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just came today, my new Florentine Mini Satchel in Fuchsia!!  So glad they brought back this color for spring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997021


 Very beautiful!!!! I’m sure you’re going to enjoy her this spring and summer!


----------



## southernbelle82

An oldie, but a darn goodie! Small flo in natural.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> An oldie, but a darn goodie! Small flo in natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999528


She looks perfect.... enjoy your Dooney Flo treasure.


----------



## kk98zmom

Purpleflower123 said:


> Kk98...let us know what you think of medium size! I tried small and didn't like it...back to my mediums. More room lol



I’ve taken it out a couple times now and I really like it. I even like it with the strap crossbodied and I didn’t think I would...the bag just seems like it was styled to be carried on the crook of your arm. I think I’ve probably carried it more strapped than not LoL.
@Nana61256 I wasn’t really wanting a wallet, I had a red saffiano that I just loved and it went into whatever bag I was carrying. I fell in love with this wallet, I think it might be the zipper that won me over and it just seems so roomy. I even bought another in Ecru last week. So much for not being a “change my wallet with my bag” kind of gal hahaha!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes I use the crossbody style of carry with my medium natural satchel...rolled bottom so it hugs my body which I love. I also double the shoulder strap or take the strap off...whatever the mood dictates. It's a great bag...very roomy...I only have one small left...which I may sell for another medium florentine tote. Glad you are enjoying your new bag!


----------



## karid08

Hello all! This is my very first post! Just ordered my first DB Florentine today!!!! Super excited! I got the the small satchel in red and I can't wait for it to arrive. I've wanted one for a couple of years, but I've been super afraid because I hate marks on my bags and I know Florentines are super delicate, but I finally said WTH. 

Of the current colors I love: black, navy and red. I chose the red one because I have enough black bags, a gorgeous Kate Spade in navy (I want it to keep its special place as the only one in that color, lol), and the only other one I loved was the red. I hope they bring back those beautiful colors I have been seeing, like the aqua, kelly green, lavander, etc. 

I'll post a pic when the bag arrives. Can't wait!!! So nice to have found this site! Have been a bag lover for almost 15 yrs and never knew of it! Well, better late than never! lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

karid08 said:


> Hello all! This is my very first post! Just ordered my first DB Florentine today!!!! Super excited! I got the the small satchel in red and I can't wait for it to arrive. I've wanted one for a couple of years, but I've been super afraid because I hate marks on my bags and I know Florentines are super delicate, but I finally said WTH.
> 
> Of the current colors I love: black, navy and red. I chose the red one because I have enough black bags, a gorgeous Kate Spade in navy (I want it to keep its special place as the only one in that color, lol), and the only other one I loved was the red. I hope they bring back those beautiful colors I have been seeing, like the aqua, kelly green, lavander, etc.
> 
> I'll post a pic when the bag arrives. Can't wait!!! So nice to have found this site! Have been a bag lover for almost 15 yrs and never knew of it! Well, better late than never! lol


Hi Karid!  

I can feel your excitement! I LOVE red bags (90% of my current collection) so I'm excited too!   I can't wait to see your pic when it arrives. I hope you love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

karid08 said:


> Hello all! This is my very first post! Just ordered my first DB Florentine today!!!! Super excited! I got the the small satchel in red and I can't wait for it to arrive. I've wanted one for a couple of years, but I've been super afraid because I hate marks on my bags and I know Florentines are super delicate, but I finally said WTH.
> 
> Of the current colors I love: black, navy and red. I chose the red one because I have enough black bags, a gorgeous Kate Spade in navy (I want it to keep its special place as the only one in that color, lol), and the only other one I loved was the red. I hope they bring back those beautiful colors I have been seeing, like the aqua, kelly green, lavander, etc.
> 
> I'll post a pic when the bag arrives. Can't wait!!! So nice to have found this site! Have been a bag lover for almost 15 yrs and never knew of it! Well, better late than never! lol



*karid08:  *welcome to the Dooney forum.  The ladies here are great.... supportive and always willing
to answer a question.  And we  love our very special Dooney Florentine treasures.
I hope you get many years of joy from your new red small Flo satchel.  You can't go wrong with a 
red Florentine handbag.  It's an amazing color.

The small Flo satchel is my favorite size.   The mini is also OK.   The medium is stunning,  but large and heavy...I can't carry it even empty.  The size name on the Flo satchel is very misleading....
the SMALL is a roomy medium+ sized bag...  it has good capacity because of it's length
and depth and soft sides.

I can be a bit obsessive about Florentine leather,  so I understand where you are coming from.
I'm getting more comfortable using the bags.   Some ladies pre-treat them.   I don't.
Dooney doesn't recommend it.   So,  I use them carefully for a year or 2, and then relax. 
A soft, clean, dry white cloth,  used in a circular motion,  can help keep the bag looking good,
and remove surface scratches .

Every piece of  Florentine leather is a little different   Some of it is smooth, some slightly grained,
some pebbled.   After all,  it's natural  and it's not embossed or surface treated or coated... it's
full grain quality leather.   Ladies have preferences.... smooth vs. pebbled.  As long as the texture
is relatively even,  I'm good with either.  The smooth is beautiful,  but the pebbled shows
fewer scratches and is more 'carefree'.   One of my early Florentine handbags was bought in a 
Dooney boutique retail store.... they had 2 in the style I wanted,  both in red.   I chose the pebbled
one...  it looked better,  more vibrant and with fewer scratches.   I'll never forget that....
when I get a new Flo bag,  and hope it's super smooth,   I remember that a beautiful pebbled
Flo leather is a lifetime workhorse!

Let us know how you like your new handbag when it arrives.  

I love the Florentine leather in red (and navy, and black, and bordeaux, and, and, and....
I remember years ago when QVC featured the Dooney small satchel in a rainbow of colors....
sometimes there were over 15 colors available at a time.   We all keep hoping the color selection
will make a return appearance.   I've been seeing a lot of the older, original Florentine styles coming
back as 'new' on QVC.  They were true treasures and it's great to see them again and
hope the color range will expand.   In the past when Dooney has produced an 'exclusive' for a large
vendor (like QVC or Dillards, etc)  we often see the bags in other places 6 months later.
The Dooney web site and I Love Dooney (their online outlet) are great resources,  and often have
sales.


----------



## karid08

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Karid!
> 
> I can feel your excitement! I LOVE red bags (90% of my current collection) so I'm excited too!   I can't wait to see your pic when it arrives. I hope you love it!


Hi RuedeNesle! Thank you for your reply! My excitement is really obvious, I know!!! I will definitely post a picture as soon as I get it!


----------



## karid08

lavenderjunkie said:


> *karid08:  *welcome to the Dooney forum.  The ladies here are great.... supportive and always willing
> to answer a question.  And we  love our very special Dooney Florentine treasures.
> I hope you get many years of joy from your new red small Flo satchel.  You can't go wrong with a
> red Florentine handbag.  It's an amazing color.
> 
> The small Flo satchel is my favorite size.   The mini is also OK.   The medium is stunning,  but large and heavy...I can't carry it even empty.  The size name on the Flo satchel is very misleading....
> the SMALL is a roomy medium+ sized bag...  it has good capacity because of it's length
> and depth and soft sides.



Hi Lavenderjunkie!   Thank you so much for the welcome! It's so nice to finally find a group of people with the same obsession! lol

I was debating between the small and the mini, but after reading a bit, I think the very small opening of the mini would bother me. I never considered the medium size because I checked it at Macy's and it looked too big on my 5' petite frame. I have some big bags , but I thought that one looked a bit too big for me.


----------



## karid08

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can be a bit obsessive about Florentine leather,  so I understand where you are coming from.
> I'm getting more comfortable using the bags.   Some ladies pre-treat them.   I don't.
> Dooney doesn't recommend it.   So,  I use them carefully for a year or 2, and then relax.
> A soft, clean, dry white cloth,  used in a circular motion,  can help keep the bag looking good,
> and remove surface scratches .



Omg, I'm obsessive to the point that even before I actually purchased it ,I watched a few videos about cleaning, conditioning and protecting it, plus looked in Amazon for the Apple cleaning products people talk about! Lol

I'm wondering about pre-treating it with the Apple rain and stain repellent spray. I really don't know what to do. I'm in Florida and we get rain every afternoon in the summer, plus you go from bright sun to rain in a matter of minutes. One thing is scratches, another one is water stains from the rain!!!! I'm leaning towards spraying it, I don't know....


----------



## karid08

lavenderjunkie said:


> Every piece of  Florentine leather is a little different   Some of it is smooth, some slightly grained,
> some pebbled.   After all,  it's natural  and it's not embossed or surface treated or coated... it's
> full grain quality leather.   Ladies have preferences.... smooth vs. pebbled.  As long as the texture
> is relatively even,  I'm good with either.  The smooth is beautiful,  but the pebbled shows
> fewer scratches and is more 'carefree'.   One of my early Florentine handbags was bought in a
> Dooney boutique retail store.... they had 2 in the style I wanted,  both in red.   I chose the pebbled
> one...  it looked better,  more vibrant and with fewer scratches.   I'll never forget that....
> when I get a new Flo bag,  and hope it's super smooth,   I remember that a beautiful pebbled
> Flo leather is a lifetime workhorse!


I wonder what mine is going to look like. Like you said, I hope mine has a pretty even texture. I also prefer the look of the smooth texture, but if a little pebbling helps hide the scratches a little better, I won't mind as much. I hope I had a retail or even outlet store close by, but there's nothing in South Florida


----------



## karid08

lavenderjunkie said:


> Let us know how you like your new handbag when it arrives.
> 
> I love the Florentine leather in red (and navy, and black, and bordeaux, and, and, and....
> I remember years ago when QVC featured the Dooney small satchel in a rainbow of colors....
> sometimes there were over 15 colors available at a time.   We all keep hoping the color selection
> will make a return appearance.   I've been seeing a lot of the older, original Florentine styles coming
> back as 'new' on QVC.  They were true treasures and it's great to see them again and
> hope the color range will expand.   In the past when Dooney has produced an 'exclusive' for a large
> vendor (like QVC or Dillards, etc)  we often see the bags in other places 6 months later.
> The Dooney web site and I Love Dooney (their online outlet) are great resources,  and often have
> sales.


I really hope they bring back those beautiful colors! I usually prefer the spring time and summer edition bags, because I feel designers get a little bolder in terms of leather colors.

After finding out about ILD in the forum, I already started obsessing about other Doonies! Lol
I'm trying to decide on another bag, but I'll write a separate post on it. The prices are amazing there with the current sale!

Thank you so much for all the info and advice, really appreciate it! Looking forward to learning much more about Doonies!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Excited for you! Red is a beautiful flo color. I have the red medium satchel and the red Bristol satchel.  Red is a beauty! I do use the Cadillac spray water repellent as soon as I get a new flo. I spray all of mine accept the black ones. I use Aussie conditioner as well on all my leather goods since it also has water repellent properties.  Florentine is just the BEST.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*karid08: * You will find a lot of posts reflecting challenges of dealing with ILD and Dooney on line.
I've bought from both,  numerous times,  especially ILD.   In my experience.... the products I get are
equal in quality to those in a department store or Dooney retail boutique.   

Rarely,  but sometimes, I need to send something back because it doesn't meet my standards.   I always use their online UPS return label and expect that they will deduct the $7.50 + tax shipping charge   I don't fight to get them to reimburse it for a bag I consider defective,  they almost never agree, and it's not worth the aggravation,  in my opinion.  I purchase by credit card and don't use Dooney  payment options.
And I send the return within a week of getting the handbag.   I follow the process to the letter using the 
least complicated options.  I do this hoping fewer things will go wrong with the order or a possible return.

I've been lucky.   I've always gotten my credit posted back within 2 weeks of their receipt of the bag.
Of course I get a receipt at UPS and track it!    

Others have reported lots of problems.  The CS at Dooney online and ILD could use a lot of improvement.
I don't like the fact that they have no flexibility to do anything other than follow their procedures.
I've learned not to ask for or expect them to do anything else.  The pandemic has affected CS at lots of companies,  but this isn't a new problem.   

The sales at ILD are really great,  and it's worth it to me.   I only buy styles I know I will like.
ILD has a decent return policy,  but they are not the kind of place you order from just to check
out a new style or color,  expecting to return it if you don't like it.   Anyway,  that is my opinion....
for what ever it's worth.


----------



## kitsunelover

Sharing my beloved and well used small natural Flo satchel. Bought this about 10 years ago to celebrate my first real job and it’s still one of my favorite bags. I don’t baby it and have been super impressed with how it’s held up over time. Though I do wish the hardware was sturdier (some of the finish has scratched off), the leather has developed a beautiful patina.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kitsunelover said:


> Sharing my beloved and well used small natural Flo satchel. Bought this about 10 years ago to celebrate my first real job and it’s still one of my favorite bags. I don’t baby it and have been super impressed with how it’s held up over time. Though I do wish the hardware was sturdier (some of the finish has scratched off), the leather has developed a beautiful patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004896
> View attachment 5004897


Hi Kitsunelover!  

I love when a beautiful bag has a great story behind it! What a great purchase to celebrate your first real job! And I really love hearing when people say they don't baby their bags, they just wear them and love them! I hope you enjoy her for many more years!


----------



## Purpleflower123

She still looks great! Wow


----------



## southernbelle82

Welcome to the 


karid08 said:


> Hello all! This is my very first post! Just ordered my first DB Florentine today!!!! Super excited! I got the the small satchel in red and I can't wait for it to arrive. I've wanted one for a couple of years, but I've been super afraid because I hate marks on my bags and I know Florentines are super delicate, but I finally said WTH.
> 
> Of the current colors I love: black, navy and red. I chose the red one because I have enough black bags, a gorgeous Kate Spade in navy (I want it to keep its special place as the only one in that color, lol), and the only other one I loved was the red. I hope they bring back those beautiful colors I have been seeing, like the aqua, kelly green, lavander, etc.
> 
> I'll post a pic when the bag arrives. Can't wait!!! So nice to have found this site! Have been a bag lover for almost 15 yrs and never knew of it! Well, better late than never! lol


Welcome to the club! Glad to have you, but beware, this bag will start a Dooney craving for you! Can’t wait to see your new baby so don’t forget to share her with us.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

FUCHSIA Florentine leather.... be still my heart.  

HSN has the Fuchsia Florentine Buckley and 
QVC showed several Fuchsia Florentine handbags (2 Amelie and 2 front pocket styles)
this Saturday.  The Fuchsia color in Florentine leather is vibrant and
stunning and says 'welcome Spring'. 

 It's getting very hard to resist adding another
handbag to my collection..... despite the fact that I already have many Dooney and Coach
handbags in shades of pink from magenta to fuchsia to hot pink to bubblegum to light pink
to blush pink to dusty pink and dusty rose and mauve.   It would be quite a challenge to find a pink I don't have.   BUT....I don't have a Fuchsia in Florentine leather!   The closest I have are Violet and Baby Pink (Pepto Bismol pink).

All I need is a really good sale to demolish what little handbag self control I sometimes possess.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just for fun,  I checked to see what Florentine handbags were on QVC.... lots of the older styles
have reappeared,  some in navy, ecru, and fuchsia, as well as the standard black, natural, red,
and chestnut.   But.... OMG the prices have gone up so much.  It's nice to see some of those styles
again,  but.....   I'll keep my fingers crossed that they make their way to ILD during a sale.
Fuchsia and navy Flo are very tempting.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I noticed that...the prices are waaaayyyyy up.


----------



## elisabettaverde

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just came today, my new Florentine Mini Satchel in Fuchsia!!  So glad they brought back this color for spring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997021


 I’ve been waiting for Dooney to finally issue a Florentine in Fuchsia!! I see that they’re offering a micro satchel in this color...excited.  This is stunning...I’m definitely a fan of Dooney’s saturated colors, especially the pinks and lavenders.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve been waiting for Dooney to finally issue a Florentine in Fuchsia!! I see that they’re offering a micro satchel in this color...excited.  This is stunning...I’m definitely a fan of Dooney’s saturated colors, especially the pinks and lavenders.


I love Dooney colors also,  pinks and lavenders, especially.   Within the last few weeks Dooney has
featured several Florentine styles in fuchsia on HSN and on QVC.  I'm hoping that the fuchsia Flo
handbags make it to ILD sometime this summer.   I've been craving the fuchsia every time I see it
presented or in a YouTube video (there are quite a few of this color now).


----------



## Purpleflower123

Me too! Tempting....fuchsia


----------



## luminosity

hello, does anyone here own florentine cassidy large hobo?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

luminosity said:


> hello, does anyone here own florentine cassidy large hobo?


No,  I don't own it,  but I've seen lots of QVC presentations and
watched lots of YouTube videos.

It's a beautiful handbag.....BUT.... there are lots of reports of the
logo lock clasp opening when the bag is being used.   As a result,
the strap comes undone and the bag falls to the ground.  Ladies
are very upset.  It's a stunning handbag,  but no one wants to have to
pick their fine leather handbag up from a dirty or wet parking lot.
Hopefully you notice it's no longer on your shoulder and grab it.
Florentine leather is not the most forgiving after you've given it a mud bath.

Everyone thinks it won't happen to them.  But apparently the weight of the
bag once you have your stuff inside,  combined with the movement when
the bag is on the shoulder,   can move the logo lock clasp just enough that
it slips out of the piece of leather that is holding it to the bag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am a victim of the Cassidy.  Till today I won't buy a Dooney with the logo clasp mechanism.  Horrible Horrible.  Happened to me...several times....and all my items ended up all over the floor...returned IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I have PTSD about it....I can't believe Dooney is still selling this bag with such a design flaw. I also didn't believe it would happen to me...until it did...several times...at work, at home,  in my garage. Unpredictable when the strap would fail.


----------



## bagshopr

luminosity said:


> hello, does anyone here own florentine cassidy large hobo?


I have one and I haven't had any problems with the bag. I don't carry a lot of heavy items but I don't baby it, either.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The logo lock seems to be a problem ONLY when it's used to attach the shoulder strap.
I have numerous other Dooney bags with the logo lock on the front clasp,  and it's never a problem.

The engineering on the attachment on the shoulder strap on the Cassidy hobo allows the logo lock to slip out of the leather piece that is holding it to the side of the handbag when the handbag is worn and swings.


----------



## luminosity

thanks ladies for the respondes.

that's too bad as the bag is very pretty. I can imagine myself wearing it for going out but the design flaw is just a no no for me. i would be carrying an umbrella, 2 wallets, a phone and probably more and I guess it would be too heavy for the bag.

i hope that Dooney would fix the design. it's a very pretty bag tho.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

luminosity said:


> thanks ladies for the respondes.
> 
> that's too bad as the bag is very pretty. I can imagine myself wearing it for going out but the design flaw is just a no no for me. i would be carrying an umbrella, 2 wallets, a phone and probably more and I guess it would be too heavy for the bag.
> 
> i hope that Dooney would fix the design. it's a very pretty bag tho.


It is a lovely looking handbag.  
I'm not sure the problem is the weight of what's put in the bag,  but rather the fact
that when the bag is worn it moves,  as the wearer moves.  Since the logo lock itself
is opened and closed by pressure on the clasp,  I think the movement can cause the
clasp opening to slip under the leather piece that holds it to the bag.  As a result,  the
lock is no longer attached to the bag and the strap falls free.  The lock isn't broken,
it's just been 'opened' for a second.

When the logo lock is used on the front of a handbag,  it's attached via a thick metal
ring,  so it takes a more deliberate effort to open it.   Also,  the weight of the metal ring pulls
against the center, bottom of the logo lock,  so it's not likely to slide into the tiny 
pressure opening,  the way the leather on the shoulder strap anchor does.

Yes,  I've thought a lot about this because the Cassidy is so nice and I love Florentine
leather handbags.    Some ladies have used a variety of permanent epoxy glue to
'seal' their logo lock permanently closed so they can enjoy the Cassidy they own.
The only reason the logo lock is removeable from the one side of the Cassidy is to
allow the user to alternate between the Dooney and duck logo designs.   If Dooney
had made the attachment permanent (somehow),  then the logo lock would have been
a nice design element,  but not a functional issue.


----------



## amandah313

My small satchel bordeaux beauty riding with me to work today


----------



## Purpleflower123

Indeed a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> My small satchel bordeaux beauty riding with me to work today
> 
> View attachment 5053822


  She is a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> My small satchel bordeaux beauty riding with me to work today
> 
> View attachment 5053822


Love the color and the style.  Your Bordeaux beauty looks amazing.
Glad you have such great company for your travels to work.


----------



## Brendutch

amandah313 said:


> My small satchel bordeaux beauty riding with me to work today
> 
> View attachment 5053822


Gorgeous!


----------



## swags

This wristlet, I love it BUT it’s rather stiff and doesn’t fit as much as I’d like. Will it soften with use?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes will get buttery soft


----------



## Yuki85

Hey Florentine lovers! I just have a question: are most of the medium florentine satchels still produced in China? I wanna to get one either in black or natural but I don’t really like the green lining! I don’t care about where they are produced because the quality is insane but I just want to have the red lining  is there a chance to get the red lining? 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Brendutch

I took my Tulip Shopper to work...


I really like the natural color.  Here's my other Tulip in navy.  I can't decide which one I like the most!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Love the navy...deep Rich color


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> I took my Tulip Shopper to work...
> View attachment 5092758
> 
> I really like the natural color.  Here's my other Tulip in navy.  I can't decide which one I like the most!
> View attachment 5092759


I LOVE your Navy bag!   Like Purpleflower said, it's a deep, rich color!


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> Love the navy...deep Rich color





RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your Navy bag!   Like Purpleflower said, it's a deep, rich color!


Thank you! I'm glad to have both colors.  This is my favorite bag ( the Tulip) , and I feel that my collection is now complete.  That being said,  if I see an Ivy or Denim Kristen /Smith bag, I would not hesitate to buy.  Also Disney Dooneys...


----------



## BadWolf10

hey all!! Color question.... I'm looking at Florentine Denim online... is the shade on the website true to color? (sometimes Dooney has issues there) I dont mind a teal, but I'm hoping its a deep blue as shown online. Thanks!


----------



## BadWolf10

Brendutch, they are both BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> hey all!! Color question.... I'm looking at Florentine Denim online... is the shade on the website true to color? (sometimes Dooney has issues there) I dont mind a teal, but I'm hoping its a deep blue as shown online. Thanks!


My denim Russel is a deep blue, but they may vary depending on the batch they use.


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> Brendutch, they are both BEAUTIFUL!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Brendutch

Yuki85 said:


> Hey Florentine lovers! I just have a question: are most of the medium florentine satchels still produced in China? I wanna to get one either in black or natural but I don’t really like the green lining! I don’t care about where they are produced because the quality is insane but I just want to have the red lining  is there a chance to get the red lining?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


You can buy them on Ebay . I haven't seen them on the Dooney site. But I'm not sure.


----------



## BadWolf10

Brendutch said:


> My denim Russel is a deep blue, but they may vary depending on the batch they use.


I decided to order.... I ordered the Hattie in Denim... ILD has the Memorial sale going on, and they just dropped onto the website. 25% off, then an additional 30%. I can't wait to see her in person


----------



## Yuki85

Brendutch said:


> You can buy them on Ebay . I haven't seen them on the Dooney site. But I'm not sure.



That’s pity!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to order.... I ordered the Hattie in Denim... ILD has the Memorial sale going on, and they just dropped onto the website. 25% off, then an additional 30%. I can't wait to see her in person


That's great!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yuki85 said:


> Hey Florentine lovers! I just have a question: are most of the medium florentine satchels still produced in China? I wanna to get one either in black or natural but I don’t really like the green lining! I don’t care about where they are produced because the quality is insane but I just want to have the red lining  is there a chance to get the red lining?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


*Yuki: * as far as I know,  the medium satchel is still produced in China.   I've only seen the
small satchel in Made in USA versions.  The fabric lining of all the Florentine satchels is the red cotton, I believe.  But the Made in USA versions have the red leather interior trim and the other versions have the green suede interior trim around the zipper area.   Also,  the backing on the undersides of the tassels is the same as the interior trim.

At one time there was also a difference in the construction of the bottom of the bags,
the Made in USA versions had a rectangular base and the belting did not cover the base.   The
Made in China versions had a rounded based with a seam across the center and the belting
went all around the base of the bag.   I think the rectangular base design is now used
on all the versions,  no matter where they are made.   Ladies seemed to prefer the extra
structure and support the rectangular base provides.

I like having the Made in USA bags,  not only because they are made here,  but also because
I never liked the green suede color against the red cotton lining.   I liked the suede itself,
but to me it was one too many colors... the green didn't match the lining or the
exterior color of the bag.   But there are lots of ladies who prefer the green suede to the
smooth red leather used in the Made in USA versions of the small satchel.   I guess it's
a matter of personal taste.

It's very hard to know where your bag was made until you see it in person.   Photos online
are often stock photos,  so you can't be sure.  Online sites often don't distinguish
between different versions,  even Dooney and ILD online.   If you buy preloved,
you can request photos of the exact bag,  and therefore check the tags and
specific details of the bag itself.   But again   I don't know if the medium satchel
was ever made in the USA.

One final thought..... check the measurements on any bag you are interested in
buying.   The 'medium' satchel is the
largest of the Florentine satchels and it's quite large.   I'm noticing more and more
descriptions of it as the large Florentine satchel.    In the beginning.... Dooney
produced the mini,  the small, and the medium Flo satchels.   Now they have added
several smaller sizes.   The naming was often confusing outside of official Dooney
sites, now it's even more so.  The base of the medium satchel is 15" long,  no matter
what name they give it.  Dooney and ILD are now calling the medium satchel LARGE.
And they have renamed the small Flo satchel the Florentine Satchel.    I just checked
the Dooney site.


----------



## Yuki85

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Yuki: * as far as I know,  the medium satchel is still produced in China.   I've only seen the
> small satchel in Made in USA versions.  The fabric lining of all the Florentine satchels is the red cotton, I believe.  But the Made in USA versions have the red leather interior trim and the other versions have the green suede interior trim around the zipper area.   Also,  the backing on the undersides of the tassels is the same as the interior trim.
> 
> At one time there was also a difference in the construction of the bottom of the bags,
> the Made in USA versions had a rectangular base and the belting did not cover the base.   The
> Made in China versions had a rounded based with a seam across the center and the belting
> went all around the base of the bag.   I think the rectangular base design is now used
> on all the versions,  no matter where they are made.   Ladies seemed to prefer the extra
> structure and support the rectangular base provides.
> 
> I like having the Made in USA bags,  not only because they are made here,  but also because
> I never liked the green suede color against the red cotton lining.   I liked the suede itself,
> but to me it was one too many colors... the green didn't match the lining or the
> exterior color of the bag.   But there are lots of ladies who prefer the green suede to the
> smooth red leather used in the Made in USA versions of the small satchel.   I guess it's
> a matter of personal taste.
> 
> It's very hard to know where your bag was made until you see it in person.   Photos online
> are often stock photos,  so you can't be sure.  Online sites often don't distinguish
> between different versions,  even Dooney and ILD online.   If you buy preloved,
> you can request photos of the exact bag,  and therefore check the tags and
> specific details of the bag itself.   But again   I don't know if the medium satchel
> was ever made in the USA.
> 
> One final thought..... check the measurements on any bag you are interested in
> buying.   The 'medium' satchel is the
> largest of the Florentine satchels and it's quite large.   I'm noticing more and more
> descriptions of it as the large Florentine satchel.    In the beginning.... Dooney
> produced the mini,  the small, and the medium Flo satchels.   Now they have added
> several smaller sizes.   The naming was often confusing outside of official Dooney
> sites, now it's even more so.  The base of the medium satchel is 15" long,  no matter
> what name they give it.  Dooney and ILD are now calling the medium satchel LARGE.
> And they have renamed the small Flo satchel the Florentine Satchel.    I just checked
> the Dooney site.



Hi, thank you so much for giving me a such detailed description! I was able to buy a small satchel in chestnut with the red leather lining and with the made in US Tage two years ago! I really like that bag but I realized it is a bit small for my daily use now! Because I don’t do really home office anymore so I need more stuff for office. I am eyeing the medium(large) satchel in Natural. 

But I you mentioned I also like combination of the red leather with the red interior more than the green sued! I know it is all about personal preference! I hate the combo green and red color lining. 

I am from Europe and it is difficult to do all the return process if the item comes from the US.. I can’t just order it and return if I don’t like! If they don’t have or don’t produce  the made in US version anymore I will not it… just pity because i really like the design and the red leather lining is really beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, thank you so much for giving me a such detailed description! I was able to buy a small satchel in chestnut with the red leather lining and with the made in US Tage two years ago! I really like that bag but I realized it is a bit small for my daily use now! Because I don’t do really home office anymore so I need more stuff for office. I am eyeing the medium(large) satchel in Natural.
> 
> But I you mentioned I also like combination of the red leather with the red interior more than the green sued! I know it is all about personal preference! I hate the combo green and red color lining.
> 
> I am from Europe and it is difficult to do all the return process if the item comes from the US.. I can’t just order it and return if I don’t like! If they don’t have or don’t produce  the made in US version anymore I will not it… just pity because i really like the design and the red leather lining is really beautiful.


*Yuki*:  where do you buy your Dooney handbags?   Are they sold in department stores in Europe
or on some of the online platforms?   QVC used to broadcast from several places in Europe....
is that an option for you?


----------



## Yuki85

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Yuki*:  where do you buy your Dooney handbags?   Are they sold in department stores in Europe
> or on some of the online platforms?   QVC used to broadcast from several places in Europe....
> is that an option for you?



I only can buy it from their website! They deliver to Europe but of course I have to pay tax and delivery fee! I bought my small satchel for around 400 euros (bag was 30% off) including everything. If there was no discount a medium satchel would cost around 500 euros for me! But that is a design where one can’t see anywhere


----------



## BadWolf10

Denim Hattie is here and she is divine. Smooth and beautiful. She is the perfect blue. I also splurged and got the Hattie in Chestnut, a fav of mine. This one I picked up at the outlet, a little more pebbled than I usually like. Trying to decide if I want to try for an exchange (call and see if they have any that are smooth) or just keep her. I usually like florentine more smooth, but something about this one feels right. The pebble is pretty evenly distributed and seems more resistant to scratches. I'm pretty excited and super happy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Denim Hattie is here and she is divine. Smooth and beautiful. She is the perfect blue. I also splurged and got the Hattie in Chestnut, a fav of mine. This one I picked up at the outlet, a little more pebbled than I usually like. Trying to decide if I want to try for an exchange (call and see if they have any that are smooth) or just keep her. I usually like florentine more smooth, but something about this one feels right. The pebble is pretty evenly distributed and seems more resistant to scratches. I'm pretty excited and super happy.
> 
> View attachment 5100344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100346


*BW*:  your blue Hattie is a stunning color.  And you are right,  a slightly more textured or pebbled Flo bag shows fewer scratches.  While I would say I generally 'prefer' a smoother Flo,  when I compare a smooth and a pebbled Flo side by side,  I often opt for the pebbled one.  And I am always surprised that I think the more pebbled Flo looks better to me when I see them together.   The color is richer and the bag looks
fresher,  in my experience.

Load up one of your Hattie and carry it for a while.   Some ladies have had trouble with the logo lock
opening when the bag moves around.


----------



## Purpleflower123

They are beautiful! Beautiful! Yes. The logo lock terrifies me... lol


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> Denim Hattie is here and she is divine. Smooth and beautiful. She is the perfect blue. I also splurged and got the Hattie in Chestnut, a fav of mine. This one I picked up at the outlet, a little more pebbled than I usually like. Trying to decide if I want to try for an exchange (call and see if they have any that are smooth) or just keep her. I usually like florentine more smooth, but something about this one feels right. The pebble is pretty evenly distributed and seems more resistant to scratches. I'm pretty excited and super happy.
> 
> View attachment 5100344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100346


Both are gorgeous!   Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooney did it again.... this is now my 4th Florentine. And I'm sure it won't be my last.... the twist sac from QVC in Bordeaux. I love it!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> Dooney did it again.... this is now my 4th Florentine. And I'm sure it won't be my last.... the twist sac from QVC in Bordeaux. I love it!


Lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Dooney did it again.... this is now my 4th Florentine. And I'm sure it won't be my last.... the twist sac from QVC in Bordeaux. I love it!


*BW:*  Enjoy your new twist strap hobo.  Great design details on that bag.... thick twist strap and
side buckle detail.  Combine that with Bordeaux Florentine leather and you picked a winner.


----------



## Lunalark

BadWolf10 said:


> Dooney did it again.... this is now my 4th Florentine. And I'm sure it won't be my last.... the twist sac from QVC in Bordeaux. I love it!



Beautiful! Nice to carry too with the slim sides. I wound up with 3 yikes  lol


----------



## Lunalark

BadWolf10 said:


> Denim Hattie is here and she is divine. Smooth and beautiful. She is the perfect blue. I also splurged and got the Hattie in Chestnut, a fav of mine. This one I picked up at the outlet, a little more pebbled than I usually like. Trying to decide if I want to try for an exchange (call and see if they have any that are smooth) or just keep her. I usually like florentine more smooth, but something about this one feels right. The pebble is pretty evenly distributed and seems more resistant to scratches. I'm pretty excited and super happy.
> 
> View attachment 5100344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100346


Oh wow the Denim you got is soooo beautiful!! They both are!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Lunalark said:


> Beautiful! Nice to carry too with the slim sides. I wound up with 3 yikes  lol


I understand...when you find that siluette that works for you...you tend to buy in every color lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I understand...when you find that siluette that works for you...you tend to buy in every color lol


We like to collect a rainbow of our favorite styles.   The days of 1 bag in each basic color are gone.... 
Now it's every color we love in every style we love as we build our collections (warehouses).


----------



## Purpleflower123

Warehouse LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Lunalark

Lolol I like that ---The Dooney Warehouse Collection.  Coming soon to a house near you.  

 I know I am among friends here who get the more than 1 color, same bag oops I succumbed. I did start out with "well I will just get the black in that" and graduated to the rainbow lol


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ohhhh yes...Smith has been my downfall completely. Completely.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I would be fine if my rainbow was a different color in each style.   But no....
when I like a style,  I want that style in every color that appeals to me.
It doesn't matter if I already have the rainbow in another style.

Let's just say that I have more colors of the zip zip satchel in pebbled leather
than QVC has shown in a very long time.   And my color rainbow of zip zips
including all fabrications,  often rivals what's on Dooney and ILD.
However,  I did notice a new color.... violet.... I don't have that in the zip zip....
I do have several other purples..... but.... that violet is calling to me.
I'm just waiting for the right price to 'justify' adding another zip zip.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Added a dusty blue satchel to my collection a few weeks ago!  This is the small version!  Was kind of scared of the color based on photos of this bag, it doesn't photo well at all, was really happy when it came and its a gorgeous light blue color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Added a dusty blue satchel to my collection a few weeks ago!  This is the small version!  Was kind of scared of the color based on photos of this bag, it doesn't photo well at all, was really happy when it came and its a gorgeous light blue color!


Congratulations.   That color is beautiful.  Enjoy your new Florentine handbag.
Dusty Blue Florentine been calling to me for a while.
I have several 'similar' colors in that same satchel shape/size,   so I've resisted the
dusty blue Flo satchel.... but I have added a dusty blue kiss lock coin purse and
a fold over 'pouch', also in Florentine,  so I could enjoy the color.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.   That color is beautiful.  Enjoy your new Florentine handbag.
> Dusty Blue Florentine been calling to me for a while.
> I have several 'similar' colors in that same satchel shape/size,   so I've resisted the
> dusty blue Flo satchel.... but I have added a dusty blue kiss lock coin purse and
> a fold over 'pouch', also in Florentine,  so I could enjoy the color.


 
Its a great shade of blue and I like that its one of the older colors so the leather is nice and thick original Florentine quality!


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> I would be fine if my rainbow was a different color in each style.   But no....
> when I like a style,  I want that style in every color that appeals to me.
> It doesn't matter if I already have the rainbow in another style.
> 
> Let's just say that I have more colors of the zip zip satchel in pebbled leather
> than QVC has shown in a very long time.   And my color rainbow of zip zips
> including all fabrications,  often rivals what's on Dooney and ILD.
> However,  I did notice a new color.... violet.... I don't have that in the zip zip....
> I do have several other purples..... but.... that violet is calling to me.
> I'm just waiting for the right price to 'justify' adding another zip zip.



The zip zip is so elegant.  And the variety of colors keeps you excited about it. I wish my Florentine favorites would come back. I did resist the new Fuschia and was proud of myself lol  I really want Violet more!  What a gorgeous color..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> The zip zip is so elegant.  And the variety of colors keeps you excited about it. I wish my Florentine favorites would come back. I did resist the new Fuschia and was proud of myself lol  I really want Violet more!  What a gorgeous color..


That Fuchsia Florentine is a beautiful color.   It's also been calling my name.   I just keep hoping I find
that color in  a Flo style I like that's at a great sale price.

In the old days,  Florentine came in a rainbow of colors.   I remember watching QVC and
they had  over 20 color of the small satchel on the set during presentations.   Ah,  I miss those days.
When I couldn't sleep,  I'd try to remember all the colors..... more fun than counting sheep.


----------



## Lunalark

debbiesdaughter said:


> Added a dusty blue satchel to my collection a few weeks ago!  This is the small version!  Was kind of scared of the color based on photos of this bag, it doesn't photo well at all, was really happy when it came and its a gorgeous light blue color!




Beautiful! And looks like new! I almost bought one on Ebay a few weeks ago, but I have a Dusty toggle and debated too long. . If this was the same gorgeous one  I saw,  the seller said she was happy  it went to a good Dooney lover home 

I love that  Dusty Blue thick leather. I read when it scratches it is the same blue color underneath. Enjoy your new bag!


lavenderjunkie said:


> That Fuchsia Florentine is a beautiful color.   It's also been calling my name.   I just keep hoping I find
> that color in  a Flo style I like that's at a great sale price.
> 
> In the old days,  Florentine came in a rainbow of colors.   I remember watching QVC and
> they had  over 20 color of the small satchel on the set during presentations.   Ah,  I miss those days.
> When I couldn't sleep,  I'd try to remember all the colors..... more fun than counting sheep.





lavenderjunkie said:


> That Fuchsia Florentine is a beautiful color.   It's also been calling my name.   I just keep hoping I find
> that color in  a Flo style I like that's at a great sale price.
> 
> In the old days,  Florentine came in a rainbow of colors.   I remember watching QVC and
> they had  over 20 color of the small satchel on the set during presentations.   Ah,  I miss those days.
> When I couldn't sleep,  I'd try to remember all the colors..... more fun than counting sheep.


I can image! I've seen the older QVC videos when I research a style. What a time that was for a collector sigh...lol I can see you counting colors -Marine Blue, Oyster, Kelly Green, Crimson zzzzzzzz

Fuschia is so pretty. I don't gravitate to pink tones normally. Same here...can't seem to find a style in Fuschia that's  quite " it" and hoping for Violet to reappear. , For now my summer colors are  Geranium and Ocean Blue in the smooth leather. 

. Lavender, what do you think of the East West Chelsea bag? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Luna:  I have an 'original Flo E/W Chelsea shopper and it's a beautiful handbag/tote.
I like E/W bags better than N/S and the center zip provides security for valuables
while the large side areas are roomy for other things.   The straps are a decent length.
The only downside is that it is a heavy bag,  all that Flo leather.
And for me,  the weight of every handbag is an issue,  especially those well over 2 lbs..

I haven't seen the current crop of Flo E/W Chelsea in person,  so I don't know if they lightened the
leather or made any other 'adjustments'.   On the QVC web site,  the navy one looks very 
textured,   and I've noticed this online in other Flo bags on QVC.   Don't know if it's the photography
or lighting but I've never seen Flo leather like that in person.   I've gotten smooth
Flo leather,  pebbled Flo leather, matte Flo leather,  and Flo leather that's firm and thick and looks like
a saddle.   But I've never seen a Flo leather in person that looks like wrinkled patent leather.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Luna:  I have an 'original Flo E/W Chelsea shopper and it's a beautiful handbag/tote.
> I like E/W bags better than N/S and the center zip provides security for valuables
> while the large side areas are roomy for other things.   The straps are a decent length.
> The only downside is that it is a heavy bag,  all that Flo leather.
> And for me,  the weight of every handbag is an issue,  especially those well over 2 lbs..
> 
> I haven't seen the current crop of Flo E/W Chelsea in person,  so I don't know if they lightened the
> leather or made any other 'adjustments'.   On the QVC web site,  the navy one looks very
> textured,   and I've noticed this online in other Flo bags on QVC.   Don't know if it's the photography
> or lighting but I've never seen Flo leather like that in person.   I've gotten smooth
> Flo leather,  pebbled Flo leather, matte Flo leather,  and Flo leather that's firm and thick and looks like
> a saddle.   But I've never seen a Flo leather in person that looks like wrinkled patent leather.


By

Thank you so much! I was curious about Chelsea as I love tote handbags.And the straps seem easier than the Russell. But  something looked off to me with the Pale Blue so I passed. I'm happy with my small Ashton as a lighter tote. Now I'm going to look again at the Navy, wow that's weird leather there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> By
> 
> Thank you so much! I was curious about Chelsea as I love tote handbags.And the straps seem easier than the Russell. But  something looked off to me with the Pale Blue so I passed. I'm happy with my small Ashton as a lighter tote. Now I'm going to look again at the Navy, wow that's weird leather there.


And I clicked on some of the other styles of Flo on QVC,  and saw the same 'leather' appearance,
in other colors too.
What is that?
I've watched a number of the live shows and never noticed anything strange in the leather.
I'll have to take a look at the shows I've recorded to see if I can get close enough pics to
see the leather itself.


----------



## barskin

Showin' off my small Florentine collection: the Twist Strap Hobo in fuchsia, the Mini Satchel in pale blue and 4 frame purses (front to  back denim, fuchsia, pale blue, ginger).


----------



## Purpleflower123

Omgoodness I am drooling.  Absolutely beautiful


----------



## RuedeNesle

barskin said:


> Showin' off my small Florentine collection: the Twist Strap Hobo in fuchsia, the Mini Satchel in pale blue and 4 frame purses (front to  back denim, fuchsia, pale blue, ginger).
> 
> View attachment 5112589


What a colorful, beautiful collection!   I love color!


----------



## barskin

RuedeNesle said:


> What a colorful, beautiful collection!   I love color!


Well, I have to thank I Love Dooney for their fabulous sale prices. Or maybe I shouldn't, because it's _too much temptation_!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

barskin said:


> Showin' off my small Florentine collection: the Twist Strap Hobo in fuchsia, the Mini Satchel in pale blue and 4 frame purses (front to  back denim, fuchsia, pale blue, ginger).
> 
> View attachment 5112589


I love your beautiful Flo rainbow.  Makes me want to order some more Flo....
just to get those stunning colors.   Enjoy using each and every item.

I know lots of ladies prefer Flo in natural or other neutral colors.....
but pretty and bright colors always steal my heart.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Of course I am debating getting the flo zip around wallet which I already have in 4 colors...but I am worried the red will turn to burgundy and that the faucia will get too dirty...also the navy may look black anyway....the natural maybe?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Of course I am debating getting the flo zip around wallet which I already have in 4 colors...but I am worried the red will turn to burgundy and that the faucia will get too dirty...also the navy may look black anyway....the natural maybe?


I've found that my red Flo accessories all look like burgundy/wine.... when I open the package.
It doesn't matter where I got them.   My red Flo handbags are a tru red.  As a result,  I don't think
my red Flo accessories 'match' the red Flo handbags.    The color isn't bad.... it's just not what
I wanted and it's not bordeaux either.

The only time my navy Flo accessories or handbags look black is at night.   In natural light
or indoor light,  navy is blue to my eyes.   I can't say what would happen if the navy wallet
got very dirty,  then the color would get darker and muddier.

I think fuchsia has a better chance of staying clean and true to color than the natural.
I have natural Flo wallet,  and it arrived looking more like caramel than a new natural.
My conclusion was that the pieces of leather used for the accessories are the left overs,
and are more likely to have sat around for longer and the color oxidized (patina??).
The leather wasn't soft or shiny as if it had been handled,   just a darker 'natural' color.

Anyway,  that's my 2 cents.   Now I have to check out the Flo fuchsia wallets....
I don't have one of those.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I came to the same conclusion on the Red. Decided to go with natural and will soak it in water repellent before using it...the fuchsia looks pretty but is it an actual bright fuchsia or just pink?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I came to the same conclusion on the Red. Decided to go with natural and will soak it in water repellent before using it...the fuchsia looks pretty but is it an actual bright fuchsia or just pink?


I don't know what the fuchsia Flo looks like in person.  The pics online and on Q are beautiful....
but to me they look like hot pink.  I still want it.... but haven't found the style/price combo
that makes me buy yet.   The kiss lock would have been an easy first piece,  but I have trouble
opening the kiss locks I already own,  so I promised myself I wouldn't buy another one!
I have several pink wallets and cosmetic cases,  in other leathers,  so I don't want to spend more
money there.    That leaves another pink handbag.... which I also don't need.   Hence the struggle
to find the style/price that makes me cave.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Hopefully someone will post a picture of the color...I would love a hot pink color!  Yes that first piece is critical...haven't decided what I am willing to venture into yet in Fushsia...it's fun looking.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lunalark said:


> Beautiful! Nice to carry too with the slim sides. I wound up with 3 yikes  lol


Lol I have been so tempted to get the Chestnut and Fuschia.... and the Ginger color was so pretty.... it was a hard choice!! What colors did you get??


----------



## BadWolf10

barskin said:


> Showin' off my small Florentine collection: the Twist Strap Hobo in fuchsia, the Mini Satchel in pale blue and 4 frame purses (front to  back denim, fuchsia, pale blue, ginger).
> 
> View attachment 5112589


Omg that is a beautiful collection!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

With the twist strap hobo...is the opening similar to the small satchel? That opening is too small for my hands...is it bigger? And LF...yes...kiss lock is beginning to be a problem to open....sigh


----------



## barskin

Purpleflower123 said:


> With the twist strap hobo...is the opening similar to the small satchel? That opening is too small for my hands...is it bigger? And LF...yes...kiss lock is beginning to be a problem to open....sigh


The zipper on the twist strap hobo is about 11 1/2 inches accross.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> With the twist strap hobo...is the opening similar to the small satchel? That opening is too small for my hands...is it bigger? And LF...yes...kiss lock is beginning to be a problem to open....sigh


*PF*:  Yes, the twist strap hobo zipper opening is the same foldover styling as the small satchel.
The question is..... how long is is???   Off the top of my head,  I'd say they are probably
a very similar length.   I have to find both bags and measure to be sure.

The other factor is the strap on the twist strap is shorter than the shoulder straps on the small 
satchel and while the handles on the small satchel fold down completely,  shoulder straps that
typically don't move out of the way as much.

Also,  the twist strap hobo is more N/S design and less structured than the Flo satchel.
In general,  I think finding things in a N/S handbag to be more challenging than an
E/W design.   And the relative lack of structure in the twist strap hobo means things move
around inside and aren't where you put them unless the bag is 'packed' solid. 

In the past, I never had trouble getting things in or out of any of my Flo satchels.... the mini or the small,
or any of my other Dooney bags either.  But just this week I was frustrated by the opening on
the Kenda I was using.   It's a full size 'doctor's satchel' style in pebbled leather,  like the Olivia.
The zipper goes straight across the entire top,  but the handles don't fold down.   It was
annoying to load up the bag with all my contents and then finding something while on the move,
was frustrating since I couldn't see everything inside.   That was never a problem for me before....
I love that style bag and have several of them.  Am I just getting old and fussy?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

barskin said:


> The zipper on the twist strap hobo is about 11 1/2 inches accross.


Thanks.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I'm getting old and fussy LOL. The opening on the small satchel is too small for me and my large wallets,...and I love EW bags...thanks for the info...I'll pass on the bag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

My big girls....paid less than $100 for each! Woohoo! Instead of Qvc $428 for the black one!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> My big girls....paid less than $100 for each! Woohoo! Instead of Qvc $428 for the black one!


Love!!! So pretty.... I have been looking on QVC at this one but hoping for a sale ... love your bags!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> My big girls....paid less than $100 for each! Woohoo! Instead of Qvc $428 for the black one!


Great finds.  Enjoy your handbags.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> And I clicked on some of the other styles of Flo on QVC,  and saw the same 'leather' appearance,
> in other colors too.
> What is that?
> I've watched a number of the live shows and never noticed anything strange in the leather.
> I'll have to take a look at the shows I've recorded to see if I can get close enough pics to
> see the leather itself.



I was watching Mrs. Que on You Tube (love her for Real Friday live) and her new QVC Florentine Chelsea was a bit wrinkled and lighter "squishy" leather she said. Wasn't as structured as original.


----------



## Lunalark

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol I have been so tempted to get the Chestnut and Fuschia.... and the Ginger color was so pretty.... it was a hard choice!! What colors did you get??


I did get the Ginger! And the Bordeaux and Natural. I will post a photo one of these days. Chestnut was actually my 1st choice but it was sold out at the time.


----------



## Lunalark

@ Barskin:  What a stunning Pale Blue and Fuschia collection!!  

Ok I missed out on the Fuschia Twist strap (probably the fuschia i would get idk) and wallets were pre order (won't do that again long story lol).  I got my pink obsessed niece the Florentine Fuschia Toggle Crossbody for her hs graduation. I will post a photo of this style in Fuschia just for the color.. Got it on sale  and for $100 with my points.


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> I came to the same conclusion on the Red. Decided to go with natural and will soak it in water repellent before using it...the fuchsia looks pretty but is it an actual bright fuchsia or just pink?



Oh you got the Black Florentine side pocket hobo too! Beautiful and smart buys! I agree on the Red wallet color. My Red CC wallet came darker than my Red bags. Idk why, it didnt have time to get dirty lol  Natural --great choice as always


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> I'm getting old and fussy LOL. The opening on the small satchel is too small for me and my large wallets,...and I love EW bags...thanks for the info...I'll pass on the bag.




Twist hobo: I have an Aqua one and I would get the Fuschia but mostly for these vibrant hard to find colors. It's very pretty. But for us older fussies, its probably not the best function wise. My QVC twist sac shoulder bag has a magnetic wide opening I like better.  I now enjoy wide Domed Satchel or Barlow type  easy openings.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Natural is just my fave. Lucked out on ebay for the side pocket hobo for $90.  Not sure if QVC quality is the same....if they had a good sell maybe...LOL...navy calls to me...


----------



## Purpleflower123

Oh yes...domed openings are the BEST! Second only to Smith opening! I can't fight with an opening to get my wallet in or look to find something.  Took the small satchel on vacation a few months ago...didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> Oh yes...domed openings are the BEST! Second only to Smith opening! I can't fight with an opening to get my wallet in or look to find something.  Took the small satchel on vacation a few months ago...didn't
> 
> 
> Purpleflower123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes...domed openings are the BEST! Second only to Smith opening! I can't fight with an opening to get my wallet in or look to find something.  Took the small satchel on vacation a few months ago...didn't enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget QVC! Lol Keep finding those awesome  bargains! $90! I rarely find one that good!
> 
> I bought the satchels 1st online when I started with Florentine. I didn't pay enough attention to my ease and enjoyment  of carrying. Reading Lavenderj posts definitely made me think about alot.  I used my mini Pale Blue Satchel the other day.. so pretty but that opening... yes it's not smooth sailing..dealt with it ok but then switched right back to my Natural Domed lol I am getting cranky.
> 
> . Still want to try the Smith! I am looking for a good second hand one/ sale.
Click to expand...


----------



## barskin

Purpleflower123 said:


> I'm getting old and fussy LOL. The opening on the small satchel is too small for me and my large wallets,...and I love EW bags...thanks for the info...I'll pass on the bag.


Here are pictures of my Sarah wallet (which is big) going into the twist strap hobo without any trouble at all. And these pictures don't really show how much room there is in the opening. It can accommodate a lot.


----------



## barskin

Demo #2 - Big wallet, mini satchel.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lunalark said:


> Twist hobo: I have an Aqua one and I would get the Fuschia but mostly for these vibrant hard to find colors. It's very pretty. But for us older fussies, its probably not the best function wise. My QVC twist sac shoulder bag has a magnetic wide opening I like better.  I now enjoy wide Domed Satchel or Barlow type  easy openings.


I completely agree... I love my Chestnut twist hobo BUT that top flap over is not the best for function. I find it hard to shoulder carry because of the bulk of that top zipper part. The twist sac is a much better drop length for carrying on the shoulder.


----------



## redwood66

barskin said:


> Showin' off my small Florentine collection: the Twist Strap Hobo in fuchsia, the Mini Satchel in pale blue and 4 frame purses (front to  back denim, fuchsia, pale blue, ginger).
> 
> View attachment 5112589


These are lovely!! I ordered my first florentines during this sale.  The twist hobo in fuschia and denim.  Plus the beautiful mini satchel you have in pale blue and the navy as well.  I hope I love them as I have wanted a florentine bag for sooo long!


----------



## Purpleflower123

You must try the Smith...omgoodness.  Simply the best, beautiful florentine leather...big open space with that dooney smile for ease of getting things in and out...two outside pockets...double shoulder straps...I have 6 colors...two in natural  LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much for the demo...I am used to humongous openings...this is still too tight looking for my large flo wallet....but not for my smaller wallet...and that fuchsia color...omgoodness beautiful


----------



## Purpleflower123

I will likely still pass because of  no outside pockets. I only kept my medium flo satchel in natural due to it being natural...sold the rest due to no outside pockets. Seems like the newer bags don't have the beautiful whipstich pockets much anymore...which makes me sad.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm always amazed when I watch some of the YT videos,  of high end brands especially,
and ladies fit a few things inside (really packed) and they love these small handbags
and find them so useful.  

 Each to their own.  I don't think I carry a lot of stuff....
but with the small cosmetic pouch and the pandemic supplies pouch, and an eye glasses case,
and a small wallet, and small credit card case,  and package of tissues, and house keys and
car key,  and small cell phone..... I need a much larger bag.   I've downsized a lot,
but I don't want things loose in my handbag..... not only is finding them a pain,  but
these days I'm concerned about keeping the inside of the handbag clean.
And I don't enjoy a handbag that requires 2 handbags to extract or insert my items because
the bag is so stuffed.

I guess that's why totes and drawstrings have become so popular among many
handbag lovers.   My zip zip used to be a perfect size.... until I had to add that
extra pouch for pandemic items.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I will likely still pass because of  no outside pockets. I only kept my medium flo satchel in natural due to it being natural...sold the rest due to no outside pockets. Seems like the newer bags don't have the beautiful whipstich pockets much anymore...which makes me sad.


* PF*:  I've been thinking about outside pockets lately.  
I like them for function.   But on some of the handbag collections,
I don't like the way they look.   some of the new Dooney pebbled and ostrich
handbags have an outside zip pocket that detracts from the handbag....
I think it's the color of the zipper tape..... a beigey color that draws
too much attention and IMO looks cheap and thrown together.
If the zipper tape matched the color of the leather,  I wouldn't mind.
There were a number of bags I would otherwise have bought,  but that
zipper pocket really detracted,  IMO.

Wide, deep zipper pockets are the best.   Or flap pockets with a gusset.
Slip pockets are fine if they are deep enough so nothing falls out.
Small outside pockets (which Dooney does a lot) are relatively useless
for anything other than gum, mints, or a small lippie.
But any pocket must look like part of the design.


----------



## barskin

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm always amazed when I watch some of the YT videos,  of high end brands especially,
> and ladies fit a few things inside (really packed) and they love these small handbags
> and find them so useful.
> 
> Each to their own.  I don't think I carry a lot of stuff....
> but with the small cosmetic pouch and the pandemic supplies pouch, and an eye glasses case,
> and a small wallet, and small credit card case,  and package of tissues, and house keys and
> car key,  and small cell phone..... I need a much larger bag.   I've downsized a lot,
> but I don't want things loose in my handbag..... not only is finding them a pain,  but
> these days I'm concerned about keeping the inside of the handbag clean.
> And I don't enjoy a handbag that requires 2 handbags to extract or insert my items because
> the bag is so stuffed.
> 
> I guess that's why totes and drawstrings have become so popular among many
> handbag lovers.   My zip zip used to be a perfect size.... until I had to add that
> extra pouch for pandemic items.


I know! I see YT videos about "what fits" in something like a Louis Vuitton Alma BB, and they are piling things in..."It can hold so much they say," and I think, oh yeah, sure. I would go crazy trying to scrunch things around and get things in and out. Of course the Alma BB is just $1480 if you just get it in the coated cotton. The very same size and shape in leather from Dooney is about $238, if you pay full price (which you should never do, because there's always a sale, and if there isn't, wait - there'll be one the next week).


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Each to their own.  I don't think I carry a lot of stuff....
> *but with the small cosmetic pouch and the pandemic supplies pouch, and an eye glasses case,
> and a small wallet, and small credit card case,  and package of tissues, and house keys and
> car key,  and small cell phone..... I need a much larger bag.  * I've downsized a lot,
> but I don't want things loose in my handbag..... not only is finding them a pain,  but
> these days I'm concerned about keeping the inside of the handbag clean.
> And I don't enjoy a handbag that requires 2 handbags to extract or insert my items because
> the bag is so stuffed.



Same here! I think I carry a couple of items less than you, but I like a big bag for the same reason, not digging for things. It's funny because this morning I packed my Coach mini Bennett for a lunch I'm going to today and I had to: change to a smaller wallet, take my pandemic supplies out of the pouch (leaving the Lysol To-Go spray at home), and I'm just reaching acceptance that I'm going to have to carry my water bottle and toss it in a recycle bin before we walk in the restaurant. (We're walking to the restaurant and it's hot today. I always carry a water bottle and today it's necessary!) I'll have to buy another one on the way home.  

ETA: And I forgot about my phone! It's a tight squeeze!


----------



## Lunalark

barskin said:


> Here are pictures of my Sarah wallet (which is big) going into the twist strap hobo without any trouble at all. And these pictures don't really show how much room there is in the opening. It can accommodate a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114757
> View attachment 5114758
> View attachment 5114759


Thank you for showing us. I am in love with this wallet. So pretty with your beautiful Fuschia bag.


----------



## Lunalark

RuedeNesle said:


> Same here! I think I carry a couple of items less than you, but I like a big bag for the same reason, not digging for things. It's funny because this morning I packed my Coach mini Bennett for a lunch I'm going to today and I had to: change to a smaller wallet, take my pandemic supplies out of the pouch (leaving the Lysol To-Go spray at home), and I'm just reaching acceptance that I'm going to have to carry my water bottle and toss it in a recycle bin before we walk in the restaurant. (We're walking to the restaurant and it's hot today. I always carry a water bottle and today it's necessary!) I'll have to buy another one on the way home.
> 
> ETA: And I forgot about my phone! It's a tight squeeze!


Yes the water bottle and pandemic supply arranging! I have carried a tote with smaller bags/openings lol Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm always amazed when I watch some of the YT videos,  of high end brands especially,
> and ladies fit a few things inside (really packed) and they love these small handbags
> and find them so useful.
> 
> Each to their own.  I don't think I carry a lot of stuff....
> but with the small cosmetic pouch and the pandemic supplies pouch, and an eye glasses case,
> and a small wallet, and small credit card case,  and package of tissues, and house keys and
> car key,  and small cell phone..... I need a much larger bag.   I've downsized a lot,
> but I don't want things loose in my handbag..... not only is finding them a pain,  but
> these days I'm concerned about keeping the inside of the handbag clean.
> And I don't enjoy a handbag that requires 2 handbags to extract or insert my items because
> the bag is so stuffed.
> 
> I guess that's why totes and drawstrings have become so popular among many
> handbag lovers.   My zip zip used to be a perfect size.... until I had to add that
> extra pouch for pandemic items.


I completely agree!! I try not to carry much either but lately I have tossed more into my bag than before. Like you said, between masks, hand sanitizer and any other pandemic needs, my bag is fuller these days. My son is a young adult, but he is intellectually disabled so I frequently have things in my bag for him as well. I only own 2 crossbodies because I just so rarely use them. I have always loved a good drawstring and now I am loving my totes as well for the same reasons you mentioned. One hand access while keeping an eye on my son is critical when shopping. I just love my Chestnut twist hobo,  she has a beautiful patina. She was a gift from Hubby 6 years ago. So she will always be in my collection.  But the opening is narrow and the bag just doesn't hang well with the twist strap. I did find a a different strap last year online and I have that now as an option.  It helps but still not as convenient as a drawstring or tote.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lelt's talk Florentine leather....  we've all noticed the 'quality' of the leather of the Flo styles that
are coming back on QVC,  and wondered..... was that just the photography or is there something
going on with the leather.     I just saw 2 videos from ladies who bought the Flo E/W Chelsea shopper
from Q recently.   Both commented that the leather was very pebbled.... old cow syndrome.   In the darker
color (black) it was obvious that the leather was very textured and pebbled.  It wasn't a good look.

I have my fingers crossed regarding Flo bags from ILD and DB.   I've fallen off the wagon and
ordered 'a few' things this week.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much for this information! I have been wondering about it. I assume the more pebbled leather qvc is getting at a discount? Or is Dooney giving them a package deal? Old leather wrinkles...I have some of those myself but don't want a lot on my bags.


----------



## barskin

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lelt's talk Florentine leather....  we've all noticed the 'quality' of the leather of the Flo styles that
> are coming back on QVC,  and wondered..... was that just the photography or is there something
> going on with the leather.     I just saw 2 videos from ladies who bought the Flo E/W Chelsea shopper
> from Q recently.   Both commented that the leather was very pebbled.... old cow syndrome.   In the darker
> color (black) it was obvious that the leather was very textured and pebbled.  It wasn't a good look.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed regarding Flo bags from ILD and DB.   I've fallen off the wagon and
> ordered 'a few' things this week.


Darn that ILD and DB!! They offer such great prices that a struggling bagaholic, _trying_ to be good, will almost certainly relapse. I bought the mini satchel and Cameron just recently. The Cameron was very pebbled, and I sent it back. But, I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the mini satchel. It was so smooth and absolutely pristine - not even the tiniest pebble. Right now, I am looking at the possibilities back on - yes - ILD and DB. And if you look at the ILD store on eBay, they are offering the same low prices, without having to use the 'LOVE' code. Why are they doing this to me?


----------



## RuedeNesle

barskin said:


> Darn that ILD and DB!! They offer such great prices that a struggling bagaholic, _trying_ to be good, will almost certainly relapse. I bought the mini satchel and Cameron just recently. The Cameron was very pebbled, and I sent it back. But, I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the mini satchel. It was so smooth and absolutely pristine - not even the tiniest pebble. Right now, I am looking at the possibilities back on - yes - ILD and DB. And if you look at the ILD store on eBay, they are offering the same low prices, without having to use the 'LOVE' code. Why are they doing this to me?


If "misery" loves company, I'll buy something "just" to make you feel you're not alone.  That's how struggling bagaholics look out for each other!   Going to ILD on ebay now.....


----------



## barskin

RuedeNesle said:


> If "misery" loves company, I'll buy something "just" to make you feel you're not alone.  That's how struggling bagaholics look out for each other!   Going to ILD on ebay now.....


Oh....wow! What an act of kindness! Thank you so much! Now, I can go buy more Flos!


----------



## RuedeNesle

barskin said:


> Oh....wow! What an act of kindness! Thank you so much! Now, I can go buy more Flos!


 Happy Shopping!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I hear you...I am struggling too...so far only bought for my kids...and the natural large zip wallet....the fuchsia is also calling to me...and I swore off ILD and DB sites months ago


----------



## barskin

Purpleflower123 said:


> I hear you...I am struggling too...so far only bought for my kids...and the natural large zip wallet....the fuchsia is also calling to me...and I swore off ILD and DB sites months ago


I hear you, sister! But, we must face the peril! We must go to DB and ILD, and let them know, "I'm strong enough to be here. I can look around and leave, purchaseless, with my head held high, for I am a strong, independent person, and you cannot make me do what I do not want to do....unless, well, you know, your prices are so insanely low, I'd be a fool not to take advantage, because then all bets are off..."


----------



## Purpleflower123

LOL...agreed 100


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> LOL...agreed 100


Same!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Anyone can buy at full retail price.  It takes a talented woman to find the best deal on the best handbags.
It's not a sign of weakness.... it's financial expertise.   And we are contributing to the economy....
jobs and taxes.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  

Now,  I'm off to ILD on ebay to see if there are any treasure there that aren't on the regular ILD site.


----------



## redwood66

Oh my goodness I might be on the florentine train!  These are lovely and I was prepared to maybe send at least one back.  I don't think I can!  With rakuten they were $123.  Can't wait to get the satchels now.

Denim and fuchsia twist hobo.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

Thank you!  These are so light weight and I was worried about that.  The pink is much softer and seems to be thinner than the denim.  Is that normal so much difference bag to bag?  These are not very pebbly but not totally smooth either, and no obvious scars.  The leather is consistent throughout on both bags too which is nice.  I've already let the strap out to the next hole and plan to get a swivel trigger snap to lengthen just a bit more.


----------



## Lunalark

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!  These are so light weight and I was worried about that.  The pink is much softer and seems to be thinner than the denim.  Is that normal so much difference bag to bag?  These are not very pebbly but not totally smooth either, and no obvious scars.  The leather is consistent throughout on both bags too which is nice.  I've already let the strap out to the next hole and plan to get a swivel trigger snap to lengthen just a bit more.



Beautiful! The colors are so vibrant! I think... and don't know for sure...there are better experts here... some colors I have like my Steel Blue Russell are thinner leather due to the dye process...maybe  to get and maintain that color. I am a fan of consistent leather too if i cant have totally smooth.  Love how yours look.

Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Lunalark

Ok I am joining the team and creatively shopping too ! Browsing to see if I really really want a Denim or Fuschia bag or wallet. I have left purchase free for myself with my head held high the last 2 or 3 sales and frankly...getting tired of being too good lol


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lelt's talk Florentine leather....  we've all noticed the 'quality' of the leather of the Flo styles that
> are coming back on QVC,  and wondered..... was that just the photography or is there something
> going on with the leather.     I just saw 2 videos from ladies who bought the Flo E/W Chelsea shopper
> from Q recently.   Both commented that the leather was very pebbled.... old cow syndrome.   In the darker
> color (black) it was obvious that the leather was very textured and pebbled.  It wasn't a good look.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed regarding Flo bags from ILD and DB.   I've fallen off the wagon and
> ordered 'a few' things this week.



Can't wait to hear what you got!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

redwood66 said:


> Oh my goodness I might be on the florentine train!  These are lovely and I was prepared to maybe send at least one back.  I don't think I can!  With rakuten they were $123.  Can't wait to get the satchels now.
> 
> Denim and fuchsia twist hobo.


STUNNING.  I would not be able to return either of these beauties.... especially at the price you paid.
When you compare the design quality of the original Flo handbags,  like the Twist Strap Hobo to some of
the later releases,  you really appreciate the older Flo styles.   For example,  the Twist strap hobo has
a beautiful strap and the base is artfully constructed,  not just a flat piece of leather.  I hope the re-releases
we get have the same quality leather too.


----------



## redwood66

lavenderjunkie said:


> STUNNING.  I would not be able to return either of these beauties.... especially at the price you paid.
> When you compare the design quality of the original Flo handbags,  like the Twist Strap Hobo to some of
> the later releases,  you really appreciate the older Flo styles.   For example,  the Twist strap hobo has
> a beautiful strap and the base is artfully constructed,  not just a flat piece of leather.  I hope the re-releases
> we get have the same quality leather too.


Oh I had no idea these were older bags.  Thank you!  The design is very unique because the sides are stiffened to hold the shape but the middle puddles.  I have a Coach Bedford hobo and love it but it's sooo big and I rarely carry it.  I like this hobo much better.

Edit - I went back and ordered the bordeaux.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Caved to slate flo fold wallet...for $50 with my points off from ILD.  Considering a Barlow...don't have one yet....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

redwood66 said:


> Oh I had no idea these were older bags.  Thank you!  The design is very unique because the sides are stiffened to hold the shape but the middle puddles.  I have a Coach Bedford hobo and love it but it's sooo big and I rarely carry it.  I like this hobo much better.
> 
> Edit - I went back and ordered the bordeaux.


Congratulations.   I ordered the Bordeaux (did I say that in an earlier post?).
Sorry I didn't order the slate.  A light blue popped back in yesterday and I ordered it too.
I already own the red, raspberry, white, and salmon (old school, soft coral color). from 
many years ago.

I resisted the fuchsia because I have the raspberry and resisted the denim because I
have a Flo Cooper hobo in navy.  I had a tough talk with myself.

When I think about the quality of the leather and the great design elements, combined in a
decent sized and functional handbag,  at that sale price.... well,   I clearly forget that I don't
need another handbag.... hence the bordeaux and the pale blue coming my way.  

Enjoy all your new Dooney Flo treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Caved to slate flo fold wallet...for $50 with my points off from ILD.  Considering a Barlow...don't have one yet....


Don't wait too long,  I'm not sure when that sale is ending.  Also,  colors and styles seem
to be disappearing,  so I'm guessing the quantities are limited on many items.
I got the slate Flo wallet 'last time' when someone mentioned it was a great price....
wasn't that YOU who bought a few Flo wallets then as gifts?

I like the small Flo wallet.  It's much lighter than the longer Flo wallets and also
takes up a lot less room in handbags.   Style wise,  the continental wallet is my
favorite.... because the bill section is easy to get money in and out of.   The
small zip Flo wallet has a full size bill compartment,  but because it's more compact,
scanning and sorting bills (as if I have so many is more difficult).   Still,
I'm only buying small wallets from now on (for weight and size),  as long as they
have full size bill compartments.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes...have bought flo wallets as gifts for my entire family this past year. They did not disappoint...buying another round with the small fold over bags too for my girls.  All florentine and smell yummy, excellent craftsmanship. I've never tried the fold over wallet but the price is unbeatable...slate isn't my favorite choice but we shall see. At $50 worth the try. I will watch some YouTube videos on the Barlow and see how functional it is for me....especially the strap drop. Your were right on the kiss lock wallet....suddenly becoming a bit much for my hands...arthritis


----------



## Purpleflower123

All my flo wallets are the large zip design...so the fold wallet is going to be more compact for my smaller purses or when I travel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  larger Flo wallets.... more beautiful leather to enjoy.  And more elegant design.
Smaller wallets.... lighter and take up less space.   It's a trade off.   We need some of each
style.

As I've collected more,  I've come to realize that not all wallets are created equally.
Not only in terms of function, card slots, room for bills, etc,  but also in the
amount of leather inside.   In the olden days,  Dooney leather wallets had interiors
that were mainly leather.   Now,  the amount of leather inside varies.   
Having more leather on the interior of a wallet is not only an aesthetic issue,
but also a longevity factor.  Leather lasts a lot longer than fabric.

All this is another reason that Florentine wallets rate higher in my list.


----------



## BadWolf10

I caved.... Just ordered the Tulip Shopper in RED!!! LOVE sale was too good to pass up and I had some points as well.... I hope she is a keeper. Now I need to stay away from these sales!!! lol


----------



## BadWolf10

redwood66 said:


> Oh my goodness I might be on the florentine train!  These are lovely and I was prepared to maybe send at least one back.  I don't think I can!  With rakuten they were $123.  Can't wait to get the satchels now.
> 
> Denim and fuchsia twist hobo.


 I LOVE the colors!!! Gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Tulip Shopper pros and cons? I know LF loves them as well...I don't have one....it's basically a tote correct?


----------



## Lunalark

Got the $50 Florentine Slate Wallet and a Red Tulip Shopper! I don't have one.  The Fuschia Toggle Crossbody I got for $100 with my points went on backorder ugh


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes...have bought flo wallets as gifts for my entire family this past year. They did not disappoint...buying another round with the small fold over bags too for my girls.  All florentine and smell yummy, excellent craftsmanship. I've never tried the fold over wallet but the price is unbeatable...slate isn't my favorite choice but we shall see. At $50 worth the try. I will watch some YouTube videos on the Barlow and see how functional it is for me....especially the strap drop. Your were right on the kiss lock wallet....suddenly becoming a bit much for my hands...arthritis



I am looking at the fold over now.  I wish they would bring back the Credit Card wallet.  The Barlow strap does, over time,  stretch.just a little but I'm only 5'3"  so it works well. Over winter coats could be an issue for you to consider.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Backorder makes me want to cry LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

$100 for fuchsia toggle is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Got the FLORENTINE FOLDOVER ZIP CROSSBODY in black and navy for my daughter's....very impressed.  They are beautiful and the perfect size for young adults.  Very cute as is the navy small zip wallet for my son...all well made and ready to go for Christmas....I'll hide them deep in my closet. These will last my kids for years to come. I LOVE FLORENTINE LINE.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> Got the $50 Florentine Slate Wallet and a Red Tulip Shopper! I don't have one.  The Fuschia Toggle Crossbody I got for $100 with my points went on backorder ugh


We will keep our fingers crossed for you.
One of m bags still hasn't shipped.... I'm worried it will go back order.
And I really wanted that color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Got the FLORENTINE FOLDOVER ZIP CROSSBODY in black and navy for my daughter's....very impressed.  They are beautiful and the perfect size for young adults.  Very cute as is the navy small zip wallet for my son...all well made and ready to go for Christmas....I'll hide them deep in my closet. These will last my kids for years to come. I LOVE FLORENTINE LINE.


PF:  I'm glad your Flo items were winners.  

My black Tulip shopper just arrived....
and I'm undecided.... the leather is very firm and has wrinkles.  It makes me think of
thick saddle leather made from an older cow.  The bag would make a great carefree bag
to use, as I'm sure it won't show wear.   But..... I have a lot of black bags,
so I really wanted to adore the leather.  My Flo Small Tobi Tote has the same
kind of Flo leather.  It's a smaller bag,  but a similar look.

 I'll decide tomorrow.  I'm trying not to let the great price influence me.
Too many handbags,  not enough space,  not enough days of the year.


----------



## Purpleflower123

If I was single I'd start displaying my handbags in my living rooms on shelves. Some of these florentine bags are simply a thing of beauty to be admired....LOL. The prices are great. I understand.


----------



## Purpleflower123

If the tulip shopper had whipstiched handles and details.....I'd have been a goner already.


----------



## Lunalark

Thank you Purple&Lavender! I really thought all was good to go. Then 3 days after my order I checked in and the dreaded Backorder Status. That price though! Yes amazing! So i will hold on and wait it out hoping  lol I will keep my fingers crossed for everyone's orders to get shipped out. 

Purpleflower: Glad your purchases were great! I gifted my niece the Fold over last Christmas and she loves it!  Class, date nights, she grabs and goes. I see her on Facebook wearing it a lot 

You know I'm whipstich obsessed lol The beauty of the simple totes are the clean lines and are a nice change once in awhile. But if I get an "old cow" wrinkled Tulip I am going to send it back unless i LOVE it.  Or gift it to a niece. I am also to the point where space is limited and I have 3 knock around Florentine totes to play with. But if it was the Black Tulip like Lavenderj 's hmmm....anything wrinkly or smooshy in Black  stays lol   Ages the best imo.

I have kept and rotated  2 bags out around my bedroom to admire as my artwork the past year.  One on a shelf, one on my ottoman bench arranged on a decorative pillow lol . Oh boy if  lived alone I would love a handbag room!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm sending the black Tulip shopper back.  It's a hard decision.  But since it's so similar to the
small Flo Tobi Tote which I already have in black,   I'm just not happy enough with this Tulip to
keep it.   I already have 3 other Tulip Flo handbags,   so it's not as if I 'need' the style.
Packaging it up before I change my mind.    I still have 3 more Flo bags on order,  due
to arrive next week.

I'm learning that color is a big influence on me when I comes to handbags.
Beautiful styling and magnificent leather are important too.   But it's color that
makes me happy,  so if a bag is neutral or black,  it had better be amazing in
terms of craftmanship and leather and styling,  to make up for the lack of a
pretty color.  And yes,  I can love elegant understated black or saddle color
Alto handbag or beautiful Florentine handbags in neutral colors.

I just got the geranium pebble leather drawstring.  The color makes me smile
every time I walk by the handbag.   The leather is nice (not an amazing Flo,
but a lot better than an old cow Flo).    The color of the drawstring makes it
impossible for me to return it.    And no,  I didn't need it either.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I was wondering what your decision would be.  I'm glad you've done what makes sense for you. I like the shiny flo black color...if it was dull I'd struggle too.


----------



## Lunalark

Pack it up and ship it out and don't look back with an eh reaction...   No buffing shines up a dull black leather. 

Good choice on the Geranium drawstring Lavenderj!  Such a pretty pop of color!  Love that it makes you smile when you walk by it. That is everything we need


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I knew I could only share this with my Dooney Florentine girls: My zinnias in our yard are popping up and they are in 3 shades of pink, immediately my brain recognized them as violet, fuchsia, and bubblegum!  LOL!  My husband thinks I've officially lost it, I said nope just love me some old Dooney Florentine colors!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> I knew I could only share this with my Dooney Florentine girls: My zinnias in our yard are popping up and they are in 3 shades of pink, immediately my brain recognized them as violet, fuchsia, and bubblegum!  LOL!  My husband thinks I've officially lost it, I said nope just love me some old Dooney Florentine colors!!


Love your bouquet.   I want a handbag in each of those colors..... oh right.... I have a handbag
in each of those colors.  Thanks for sharing the vision.... I'm inspired to wear those handbags
soon.... one at a time.


----------



## Purpleflower123

The colors are beautiful...especially that fuchsia flower. I love flowers!


----------



## Lunalark

Beautiful zinnias!  In Dooneys best pink shades


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks like my Bordeaux twist strap Flo is back ordered.  
It showed in stock for several days after I placed my order.
Oh well......
But the pale blue,  which had disappeared and then came back
on ILD with qty 1 available, which I pounced on.... that one shipped!


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like my Bordeaux twist strap Flo is back ordered.
> It showed in stock for several days after I placed my order.
> Oh well......
> But the pale blue,  which had disappeared and then came back
> on ILD with qty 1 available, which I pounced on.... that one shipped!



Glad you got the Pale Blue and it shipped out!  My friend has it and  it is so gorgeous in person. 

My backordered Fuschia Toggle shipped yesterday. Fastest backorder to ship ever --4 days!  Hopefully your Bordeaux will ship out soon.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lunalark said:


> Glad you got the Pale Blue and it shipped out!  My friend has it and  it is so gorgeous in person.
> 
> My backordered Fuschia Toggle shipped yesterday. Fastest backorder to ship ever --4 days!  Hopefully your Bordeaux will ship out soon.


Hope your Fuchsia Flo is a winner.

I was looking at another style/leather on ILD and they had both hot pink and fuchsia colors
in that bag.... I would have called the one they labeled hot pink Fuchsia and the
one they called fuchsia was Hot Pink to my eyes.   It's rare that the same leather is
offered in both fuchsia and hot pink,  but when it is,  I expect the Fuchsia to be the
darker of the 2 colors.   Guess Dooney doesn't agree.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Got my natural large zip wallet today...it's very pebbly....I am a bit disappointed.  I'm keeping it nonetheless.  Foolishly I had one that I sold...so now have another one. I love Natural....I can live with it...waiting on my slate fold over wallet next. Fuchsia is still calling to me...LOL


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> Got my natural large zip wallet today...it's very pebbly....I am a bit disappointed.  I'm keeping it nonetheless.  Foolishly I had one that I sold...so now have another one. I love Natural....I can live with it...waiting on my slate fold over wallet next. Fuchsia is still calling to me...LOL


Aww I understand the disappointment.  On the plus side, you don't have to baby that Natural wallet so much.


----------



## Lunalark

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope your Fuchsia Flo is a winner.
> 
> I was looking at another style/leather on ILD and they had both hot pink and fuchsia colors
> in that bag.... I would have called the one they labeled hot pink Fuchsia and the
> one they called fuchsia was Hot Pink to my eyes.   It's rare that the same leather is
> offered in both fuchsia and hot pink,  but when it is,  I expect the Fuchsia to be the
> darker of the 2 colors.   Guess Dooney doesn't agree.



Thank you! It's taking the slow route from California to CT. Will post a photo. Hope my niece will like it.  I hope I don't fall in love with it!  I want a Fuschia.. just don't know what style yet.

I still can't figure out the difference between Tmoro Brown and Dark Chocolate Florentine. Sounds like Dooney  has it reversed with the Hot Pink&Fuschia.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes, I'm not going to baby it, sprayed it down with water repellent and am packing right into my  new wallet   I have so many natural flo handbags, the natural wallet as a complete necessity.  I am all into matching SLGs?? now... LOL.  My wristlet must match my wallet   I thought Dark Chocolate was the name of the older Tmoro Brown color???


----------



## Purpleflower123

Well...I wanted a small dooney flo clutch as a shopping bag or for traveling...but the whipstitch one isn't for sale at qvc anymore....put my big Samsung Note phone in my new natural large zip wallet....it fits just fine...who knew? Well I have a lot of clutches now LOL...probably need that bright pink one now too


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes, I'm not going to baby it, sprayed it down with water repellent and am packing right into my  new wallet   I have so many natural flo handbags, the natural wallet as a complete necessity.  I am all into matching SLGs?? now... LOL.  My wristlet must match my wallet   I thought Dark Chocolate was the name of the older Tmoro Brown color???


I'm happier when my SLGs match/coordinate with each other.   The SLGs don't have to match
the handbag,  but I prefer if the SLG color looks good with the handbag color.  But I don't like
the look of random SLGs in my handbag.  So,  now I've collected many more SLGs than I need
or use and have to store them and then find them when I want to change.  It's a slipperly slope.
I used to be happy with having all my SLGs in wine color.  I should have left well enough alone
and not started collecting SLGs.

Not only do I need a 'rainbow' of SLG collections,  but in each color,  I need choices as to
wallet size and cosmetic case size.   And I also need a credit card case and an eye glass case.
The shopping opportunities are endless.     

My advice.... don't go there.... stick to one or two colors for your SLGs and build each
of those collections.


----------



## Purpleflower123

So far I have 5 SLG sets...natural, Bordeaux, navy, fern, and chestnut/tmoro....not to mention the flo kiss lock wallets...I'll be giving those away during the holidays.  They don't work with my hands anymore....yup very slippery slope


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  if I'd been smarter,  and knowing that I have so many Dooney handbags with brown trim,
I would have bought 1 set of SLGs in caramel or natural or saddle and another set in a
color that would go with the red linings on Dooney and all my other handbags.... that one is harder
to figure out..... maybe a medium grey would have worked.    But I didn't think of that in advance,
and until recently I actually disliked brown tones.   I've changed my mind about browns,  and
now I do have a set of SLGs of mixed tan, natural, caramel, saddle, and similar colors.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I go back and forth with the browns too. I recently purchased an old awl vintage carrier bag in navy that's beautiful...but can't seem to get away from florentine for more than a few hours. I really like the vintage awl from 20 years ago with the exposed leather inside.  I better quit while ahead with SLGs LOL


----------



## Lunalark

I love it.  We are all like minded here with the slgs and coordinating.  I now have  brown and red slgs to match the trim&lining (chestnut, Tmoro, natural, etc) . I have a base set -wallet, coin case, large slim wristlet etc. And I take it from there depending on bag color of the day. I love to match 1 piece to the outside color and coordinate tones of that  or pick trim, or lining color. This from a person who started off with just a black And red Florentine wallet and that was just fine lol


----------



## Lunalark

Purpleflower123 said:


> I go back and forth with the browns too. I recently purchased an old awl vintage carrier bag in navy that's beautiful...but can't seem to get away from florentine for more than a few hours. I really like the vintage awl from 20 years ago with the exposed leather inside.  I better quit while ahead with SLGs LOL



We have the same Florentine affliction lol I have a pretty Pebble equestrian looking  East West slouch I used for half a day and I missed my Florentine leather feel and smell. I would love to have a vintage awl though!


----------



## Purpleflower123

The vintage is amazing...the quality is unsurpassed...I also have two older Dillens that I like too...side pocket hobo and Navy Smith...but I always come back to my flos. My slgs are wallets and wristlets...tried to have the kiss lock as well but it isn't as easy for my hands to maneuver....maybe a coin purse? Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> The vintage is amazing...the quality is unsurpassed...I also have two older Dillens that I like too...side pocket hobo and Navy Smith...but I always come back to my flos. My slgs are wallets and wristlets...tried to have the kiss lock as well but it isn't as easy for my hands to maneuver....maybe a coin purse? Lol


PF:  I found the coin purse to be small and heavy.  Not worth the weight for the function.
Unless you are acturally carrying coins,  I think a wristlet holds more and with fewer zippers than
the coin case,  it's not as heavy.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thanks...I think I will stick with my flo wristlets. They are very easy to get in and out of.


----------



## redwood66

I got 3 of the 4 recent orders.   The pale blue mini satchel is great for $183.  The aqua wayfarer is perfect for $63 from ILD on ebay and I  can use the strap for the flo hobos ordered earlier to have a longer drop.  The navy mini satchel is pretty scarred up and has a stitch coming through the seam.  Would you try to exchange for $217?  I like this mini size.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yeah...I probably would exchange...since it's supposed to be brand new...everything looks so great. You choose the cutest colors!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

redwood66 said:


> I got 3 of the 4 recent orders.   The pale blue mini satchel is great for $183.  The aqua wayfarer is perfect for $63 from ILD on ebay and I  can use the strap for the flo hobos ordered earlier to have a longer drop.  The navy mini satchel is pretty scarred up and has a stitch coming through the seam.  Would you try to exchange for $217?  I like this mini size.


I wouldn't keep the navy mini satchel with the stitch issue.
But be aware,  ILD does NOT do exchanges.
I don't know about Dooney.com.

My guess is the best you can hope for is to return the bag and get them
to allow you to purchase a new one for the same price.   Talk to CS.
Do not get hung up on the term 'exchange' or waste your 30 day return
window waiting for call backs and return labels.   In the end,  in my opinion,
that will only cause you stress.

*If it were me*..... *and IF the navy mini satchel were still available at the same
price*,  I would just go ahead and order it before the sale ends or it sells out.
Then I would return the defective mini using the online Dooney return process
to generate a UPS label and return form.   Mark it defective.   They may or may
not credit you the return shipping cost $7.50 + tax.   You can fight about that
later.   Meantime,  you would get another bag and get the return done quickly....
with minimum stress.  Anyway,  that's what I would do to get the bag I want
with the lowest stress.   And if it ends up costing the extra return fee.... it's a small
amount of money to get the bag you want on sale.   Keeping the 2 transactions 
separate makes things so much simplier.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wouldn't keep the navy mini satchel with the stitch issue.
> But be aware,  ILD does NOT do exchanges.
> I don't know about Dooney.com.
> 
> My guess is the best you can hope for is to return the bag and get them
> to allow you to purchase a new one for the same price.   Talk to CS.
> Do not get hung up on the term 'exchange' or waste your 30 day return
> window waiting for call backs and return labels.   In the end,  in my opinion,
> that will only cause you stress.
> 
> *If it were me*..... *and IF the navy mini satchel were still available at the same
> price*,  I would just go ahead and order it before the sale ends or it sells out.
> Then I would return the defective mini using the online Dooney return process
> to generate a UPS label and return form.   Mark it defective.   They may or may
> not credit you the return shipping cost $7.50 + tax.   You can fight about that
> later.   Meantime,  you would get another bag and get the return done quickly....
> with minimum stress.  Anyway,  that's what I would do to get the bag I want
> with the lowest stress.   And if it ends up costing the extra return fee.... it's a small
> amount of money to get the bag you want on sale.   Keeping the 2 transactions
> separate makes things so much simplier.


I completely agree with all of this, from experience


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks like my ILD order for the Flo Bordeaux Twist Strap Hobo has been cancelled.
It went backorder and I just got a credit issued to my credit card.
I think the credit is for that bag,  no info from Dooney to match it up other
than the exact $ amount.
Oh well,  at least they issued the credit quickly.

My last 2 bags from the sale(s) are due to arrive today....
Flo Twist Strap Hobo in pale blue and Flo drawstring in fuchsia.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Good you got your money back right away...seems both sites have improved since my Christmas debacle last year. I have also received prompt service with my two orders.  I am awaiting two Cameron crossbodies black and natural....never tried them but the measurements look workable. I decided to return the natural wallet...just too Pebbly for me...I was sent a return label quickly with the return application.  Noticing a lot of flo items at DB.com going on backorder....


----------



## redwood66

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wouldn't keep the navy mini satchel with the stitch issue.
> But be aware,  ILD does NOT do exchanges.
> I don't know about Dooney.com.
> 
> My guess is the best you can hope for is to return the bag and get them
> to allow you to purchase a new one for the same price.   Talk to CS.
> Do not get hung up on the term 'exchange' or waste your 30 day return
> window waiting for call backs and return labels.   In the end,  in my opinion,
> that will only cause you stress.
> 
> *If it were me*..... *and IF the navy mini satchel were still available at the same
> price*,  I would just go ahead and order it before the sale ends or it sells out.
> Then I would return the defective mini using the online Dooney return process
> to generate a UPS label and return form.   Mark it defective.   They may or may
> not credit you the return shipping cost $7.50 + tax.   You can fight about that
> later.   Meantime,  you would get another bag and get the return done quickly....
> with minimum stress.  Anyway,  that's what I would do to get the bag I want
> with the lowest stress.   And if it ends up costing the extra return fee.... it's a small
> amount of money to get the bag you want on sale.   Keeping the 2 transactions
> separate makes things so much simplier.


Thank you for this detailed information!  I have already shipped it back to dooney.com.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

redwood66 said:


> Thank you for this detailed information!  I have already shipped it back to dooney.com.


Glad the info was useful.
Hope your return goes smoothly and you can repurchase at a good price if
you decide you want to.
Track your return and print/save the tracking info to show accepted by the carrier
and final delivery to Dooney.  That way you aren't dependent upon locating the details
on either the carriers system or Dooneys,  after the fact,  if you every need to resolve an issue.
In my experience,  sometimes interim tracking info just seems to evaporate from
sites.... I don't know why.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I was on the line with dooney.com representative to change my order...the sale ends tmrw on their site....I hope the next sale is even better. The representative was very knowledgeable about every collection but Florentine.  I encouraged her to try it LOL.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Happy to report my last 2 handbags have arrived and both are keepers.
✨✨✨✨❤❤❤
The pale blue Flo Twist Strap Hobo is lovely.  The leather is very smooth and the color is
so pretty.... a pale aqua,  as I expected.   The tassel is pale aqua,  not brown, as shown
in the descriptions on Dooney.   It's even nicer.

The fuchsia Flo Hattie Drawstring is also stunning.  The color is amazing.
The leather has very lightly texture in spots,  but it's very sparse and only
visible at some angles.  Despite the slight texture,  it's among the nicer
pieces of Flo leather I've gotten in the last year..  Hopefully the
logo lock will stay closed and I won't have any issues.
I've already moved into the fuchsia bag.

That's it.  No more handbags.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Congratulations!!! That Hattie sounds AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

FUCHSIA...I am drooling


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> FUCHSIA...I am drooling


It is a beautiful color.... for those of us who love bright colors.
For those who love only neutrals or brown/saddle/natural,  fuchsia might not make
your hear sing.

I was seeing so much Flo fuchsia on QVC over the last few months,
that I knew I had to get a Dooney Flo Fuchsia handbag.
It was just a question of finding a style that didn't duplicate too much
of what I already have in 'similar' colors (other leathers).
And of course.... I wanted a deal!   One bag I really wanted on HSN,
the Flo Buckley, but it was never at a good enough price for me.

It's going to be very hard for me to stop at 1 Flo fuchsia handbag.
I know it makes no sense,  but when I have something I really love,
I want more.   No wonder my handbag collection runneth over.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I hear you! I am in Natural jail...can't seem to get away from it, Natural in every single style of flo bags. Fuchsia tho....I want one....


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Happy to report my last 2 handbags have arrived and both are keepers.
> ✨✨✨✨❤❤❤
> The pale blue Flo Twist Strap Hobo is lovely.  The leather is very smooth and the color is
> so pretty.... a pale aqua,  as I expected.   The tassel is pale aqua,  not brown, as shown
> in the descriptions on Dooney.   It's even nicer.
> 
> The fuchsia Flo Hattie Drawstring is also stunning.  The color is amazing.
> The leather has very lightly texture in spots,  but it's very sparse and only
> visible at some angles.  Despite the slight texture,  it's among the nicer
> pieces of Flo leather I've gotten in the last year..  Hopefully the
> logo lock will stay closed and I won't have any issues.
> I've already moved into the fuchsia bag.
> 
> That's it.  No more handbags.


They sound so beautiful!!! I'm happy to hear your bags are keepers!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> They sound so beautiful!!! I'm happy to hear your bags are keepers!!


Thanks.  The fuchsia Hattie drawstring is smiling at me from her perch on
my dresser.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.  The fuchsia Hattie drawstring is smiling at me from her perch on
> my dresser.



I'm so glad you love her❤
I have been so tempted to get the Fuschia Hattie. I really love the Hattie and that color is so beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD:   I noticed a few fuchsia Flo handbags and pale blue Flo handbags on ILD
today.... for those craving either color..... the 20% extra sale ends tonight,  I think.
Styles included Hattie, Amelie, Cameron, Flo Satchels in several sizes.
Since these are seasonal colors,   it's hard to know if they will be around for the
next sale and if the pricing will be better.   

% discount is a funny thing..... I remember when some of these bags had list
prices much lower than what they are now.  The only way I can decide to buy or not buy is to look at
the current price (with all sales and discounts) and decide if I can live with it.


----------



## redwood66

I ended up returning both satchels because they are just too heavy.  But I got the bordeaux twist hobo today and love it too even though the back side is a bit more pebbly than the front.  I'll keep it because there aren't any left and it's a pretty color.  I love this style of hobo so much I ordered two of the pebbled leather from ILD in midnight and caribbean blue.  The strap is perfect and doesn't slide off my shoulder like so many others do.  I have been using the fuschia for a couple of days now and love it.  How many is too many of one style?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

redwood66 said:


> I ended up returning both satchels because they are just too heavy.  But I got the bordeaux twist hobo today and love it too even though the back side is a bit more pebbly than the front.  I'll keep it because there aren't any left and it's a pretty color.  I love this style of hobo so much I ordered two of the pebbled leather from ILD in midnight and caribbean blue.  The strap is perfect and doesn't slide off my shoulder like so many others do.  I have been using the fuschia for a couple of days now and love it.  How many is too many of one style?


If you love a style,  then I say a rainbow of all the colors you love is just the right number.  
My twist strap hobos are all Flo.   I've looked at the pebbled leather ones,  but I've resisted...
it hasn't been easy.  When yours arrive,  let us know how they compare to the Flo ones....
are they the same weight?


----------



## redwood66

lavenderjunkie said:


> If you love a style,  then I say a rainbow of all the colors you love is just the right number.
> My twist strap hobos are all Flo.   I've looked at the pebbled leather ones,  but I've resisted...
> it hasn't been easy.  When yours arrive,  let us know how they compare to the Flo ones....
> are they the same weight?


I agree.  The pebble ones say 2lbs 2ozs but I don't know what the flo ones weighed.


----------



## zinacef

ILD is now 30%, Florentine Hattie is available on pale blue color


----------



## zinacef

ILD is doing the funny prices game, at my earlier post , the fireworks code works for 30% and the Flo Hattie was priced at the $200 something and now when I checked it’s $328. I purchased it at $167 with the 30% off code. Nothing new.


----------



## redwood66

zinacef said:


> ILD is doing the funny prices game, at my earlier post , the fireworks code works for 30% and the Flo Hattie was priced at the $200 something and now when I checked it’s $328. I purchased it at $167 with the 30% off code. Nothing new.


They are.  Glad I bought those hobos yesterday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

zinacef said:


> ILD is doing the funny prices game, at my earlier post , the fireworks code works for 30% and the Flo Hattie was priced at the $200 something and now when I checked it’s $328. I purchased it at $167 with the 30% off code. Nothing new.


Hattie for $167 is amazing..... congratulations.
The bags I checked are now $10 less with the new sale,  compared to the lower price and
lower discount of last weeks sale.   I would have done better if I'd waited....
assuming the styles and colors are still available.    Some of my bags were from ILD
and some from Dooney.
Both sites often adjust 'sale' price when they change discount.
The only # that matters is what you actually pay.... not how they get there.
The rest is just advertising and promotion.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Hmmmm I am pricing Allison crossbody...now cheaper with this new sale...and the Cameron crossbody more expensive....interesting....I want a fuchsia color so bad but on pictures it looks like the pink wears off easily and it can get discolored fast...any tips anyone on keeping pink flo nice?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Crossbody fever has hit me...so I got this on ebay for $50 after purchasing black and navy from ILD for my girls...was on the fence about Crossbody dooney bags...but decided for 50 to try...holds my huge note ultra phone and just the essentials....I love it..light flo and RED...kiss lock wallet doesn't fit great but doable...I won't be getting the toggle crossbody because reaching in through the flap will be tiring and I'm not a fan of N/S bags...but for in and out or shopping I can live with it...waiting on my Cameron crossbody...and considering Allison...I am down sizing after carrying big bags due to the pandemic....these are just too cute.


----------



## BadWolf10

Tulip shopper in red is here!!! I will post pics later, but OMG she is stunning. Definitely a keeper. ❤


----------



## Purpleflower123

Red? Lovely. Can't wait to see!


----------



## BadWolf10

I am so in love with her, even hubby said she was a stunning bag


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> I am so in love with her, even hubby said she was a stunning bag
> 
> View attachment 5126388


This bag is gorgeous!!!! I think the leather of the Tulip Shopper looks and feels very expensive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Tulip shopper in red is here!!! I will post pics later, but OMG she is stunning. Definitely a keeper. ❤


Congratulations/  I just love red Florentine leather.
Enjoy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Crossbody fever has hit me...so I got this on ebay for $50 after purchasing black and navy from ILD for my girls...was on the fence about Crossbody dooney bags...but decided for 50 to try...holds my huge note ultra phone and just the essentials....I love it..light flo and RED...kiss lock wallet doesn't fit great but doable...I won't be getting the toggle crossbody because reaching in through the flap will be tiring and I'm not a fan of N/S bags...but for in and out or shopping I can live with it...waiting on my Cameron crossbody...and considering Allison...I am down sizing after carrying big bags due to the pandemic....these are just too cute.


PF;  when checking out Flo crossbody handbags,  be sure to check measurements....
some of them came in more than one size and you can't tell my looking at a picture.
And if the bag is structured,  it's capacity is more limited than if it is unstructured.
Hope you find styles and sizes that are perfect.


----------



## Purpleflower123

BadWolf10 said:


> I am so in love with her, even hubby said she was a stunning bag
> 
> View attachment 5126388



Bag is absolutely perfect...I love the stitching! WOW


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> PF;  when checking out Flo crossbody handbags,  be sure to check measurements....
> some of them came in more than one size and you can't tell my looking at a picture.
> And if the bag is structured,  it's capacity is more limited than if it is unstructured.
> Hope you find styles and sizes that are perfect.



Thanks LJ...I have been doing just that...wore the red fold over zip crossbody today power shopping..it was amazing to not be carrying my Smith...so light...I only carried essentials and it was just perfect.  So light and easy...was like I wasn't wearing anything....and it's smaller than the cameron and Allison crossbody...so I know I'm going to love those....and I will likely order the Allison in Fuschia...struggling to hold out.  Yes measuring is very important.  Can't wait to get my Cameron's tomorrow and post a picture...because I am crazy...got black, chestnut, and Natural....Allison I got in Red. I will send back what I don't like. What's a girl to do? Flo is Flo. Has taken me 8 months to discover what works for me and what doesn't....I am a shoulder carry for sure...double straps baby!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I am so in love with her, even hubby said she was a stunning bag
> 
> View attachment 5126388


   I'm supposed to be watching the Tour de France but I can't stop staring at your BEAUTIFUL red bag. She is very stunning! Congrats on getting this jaw dropping bag!


----------



## Purpleflower123

That RED is just unbelievable isn't it? Wow


----------



## Crystice

Hi all! I have a natural, a navy and a bordeaux Florentine satchel and I have used apple conditioner and rain and stain repellent on them. They turned out great! But I’m not sure if the navy one needs sprayed and how often should I spray them?


----------



## BadWolf10

Brendutch said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!!! I think the leather of the Tulip Shopper looks and feels very expensive.


It does!!! It seems that every florentine style has a different feel, and we all know the leather can vary. But this leather is divine!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm supposed to be watching the Tour de France but I can't stop staring at your BEAUTIFUL red bag. She is very stunning! Congrats on getting this jaw dropping bag!


Thanks!! I'm at my parent's house for the holiday weekend (I had the bag shipped here).  And I'm helping set up a party, but I keep going into the bedroom to take a peek at her even though I'm supposed to be working lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> That RED is just unbelievable isn't it? Wow


It really is!! I wasn't sure what to expect. I didn't know if it would be an orange red, or a deep almost bordeaux.  But it's just a stunning perfect red.


----------



## Purpleflower123

The contrast with the stitching is it for me....just it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Crystice said:


> Hi all! I have a natural, a navy and a bordeaux Florentine satchel and I have used apple conditioner and rain and stain repellent on them. They turned out great! But I’m not sure if the navy one needs sprayed and how often should I spray them?


I typically don't spray my navy ones since they are so dark...maybe I should...who wants water stains...every other color I spray twice a year....I don't spray black at all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thanks LJ...I have been doing just that...wore the red fold over zip crossbody today power shopping..it was amazing to not be carrying my Smith...so light...I only carried essentials and it was just perfect.  So light and easy...was like I wasn't wearing anything....and it's smaller than the cameron and Allison crossbody...so I know I'm going to love those....and I will likely order the Allison in Fuschia...struggling to hold out.  Yes measuring is very important.  Can't wait to get my Cameron's tomorrow and post a picture...because I am crazy...got black, chestnut, and Natural....Allison I got in Red. I will send back what I don't like. What's a girl to do? Flo is Flo. Has taken me 8 months to discover what works for me and what doesn't....I am a shoulder carry for sure...double straps baby!


*PF*:  A collector after my own heart.   You find what you love.... and have to have a rainbow of what ever
colors make you happy.  One of the benefits of smaller handbags,  is the collection cost
is lower than for larger Flo handbags.    Which makes it so much easier to collect a few.

And for smaller handbags,  the depth can be an important factor,  depending upon what you
need to carry.  An envelope flat bag doesn't have much room for bulkier items,  and
I don't like the lumpy look anyway.   Glad you are finding your sweet spot.   

Quite a difference
from Smith to smaller crossbody bags.   No wonder your new bags feel weightless.  
Not only does the Smith have lots more leather,  lots more hardware,  and lots more
space inside for stuff..... but with a larger handbag we tend to use larger SLGs,
which in themselves add a lot of weight.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

There is something about Florentine leather and color that adds an amazing dimension to the
beauty of the handbag.   Red and Navy Florentine stand out in my mind as the most amazing
colors.  

 But when I think about it longer,  the list gets longer...  Bordeaux and Fuchsia/Raspberry
are also among my Florentine color favs.  And don't get me started about all the blue tones from
years gone by and today.  Of course, black is elegant.  the very dark green (IVY or Forest) is
stunning.   And even the brown/natural family
has earned a place in my collection and affection.
I guess the only color in Flo leather that I've come across that I don't like is elephant.
Every other color is either amazing or elegant.


----------



## Crystice

Purpleflower123 said:


> I typically don't spray my navy ones since they are so dark...maybe I should...who wants water stains...every other color I spray twice a year....I don't spray black at all.


Thank you soooo much! I didn’t know if the navy would need it, but the rain and stain was amazing on my bordeaux. Rain never showed. Great stuff. 
thank you again!


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PF*:  A collector after my own heart.   You find what you love.... and have to have a rainbow of what ever
> colors make you happy.  One of the benefits of smaller handbags,  is the collection cost
> is lower than for larger Flo handbags.    Which makes it so much easier to collect a few.
> 
> And for smaller handbags,  the depth can be an important factor,  depending upon what you
> need to carry.  An envelope flat bag doesn't have much room for bulkier items,  and
> I don't like the lumpy look anyway.   Glad you are finding your sweet spot.
> 
> Quite a difference
> from Smith to smaller crossbody bags.   No wonder your new bags feel weightless.
> Not only does the Smith have lots more leather,  lots more hardware,  and lots more
> space inside for stuff..... but with a larger handbag we tend to use larger SLGs,
> which in themselves add a lot of weight.


Agreed ....Smith is my work bag....carries all I need for work and has excellent organizational pockets including my flo zipped wallet and flo wristlets for my SLGs...weekends will be crossbody and kiss lock wallet for SLGs. All matchy matchy flo SLGs too. I have figured it all out. LOL and yes...I can buy so much more with crossbody...all hands free too.  Hallelujah


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> There is something about Florentine leather and color that adds an amazing dimension to the
> beauty of the handbag.   Red and Navy Florentine stand out in my mind as the most amazing
> colors.
> 
> But when I think about it longer,  the list gets longer...  Bordeaux and Fuchsia/Raspberry
> are also among my Florentine color favs.  And don't get me started about all the blue tones from
> years gone by and today.  Of course, black is elegant.  the very dark green (IVY or Forest) is
> stunning.   And even the brown/natural family
> has earned a place in my collection and affection.
> I guess the only color in Flo leather that I've come across that I don't like is elephant.
> Every other color is either amazing or elegant.


Yup...all my elephant is gone...I want fuchsia...but on some flo it's bright pink others a dull pink so I can't decide.....RED flo is a stunner!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last night I switched into my new pale blue Florentine Twist Lock Hobo.
The bag is really sharp looking with the dark brown handle, zipper pull,
leather logo patch,  and accents on the toggles.

I also own the pale blue Flo Cameron,  from a few seasons ago.   Same
color,  but all pale blue.  

The Twist Strap hobo outshines the Cameron by a mile.
And it's not the 'style' of the bag,  as I generally prefer a satchel style.
Both are beautiful leather in the same color.... the difference is that
the dark brown accents really highlight the pale aqua blue.
Without that contrast,  the pale blue is just not as pretty.
(And I love blues, and aqua, and pale blue,  so it's not the color itself.)
It's just the overall visual appearance.

And if you had asked me before getting the Twist Strap I would have
said I'd prefer it to be all pale blue.  Live and learn.   The combo of
colors is a winner.  I wonder if Peter Dooney personally made that decision.


----------



## Purpleflower123

LF...any concerns with color transfer or keeping it clean? It's a beautiful color but the lightness scares me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> LF...any concerns with color transfer or keeping it clean? It's a beautiful color but the lightness scares me.


Yes,  I worry about all light color Florentine handbags.
I worry about natural Florentine leather also.

I don't pre-treat or condition my bags.
But.... I hand carry,  so for the most part my handbags are not 'on' my body
or rubbing against my clothing.  The handbags spend very little time on my
arm, and almost never on my shoulder or cross body.  (I'm not comfortable
with the weight of any handbag on my shoulder or cross body).    
Age brings it's own fashion challenges.

 I believe it's a combination of friction,
heat, and moisture that contributes to color transfer.... when you are dealing
with supersaturated dark colors.  Clothing can be prewashed,  in cold water, with a cup of vinegar
in the water,  to set the color.   But lots of dark colors have so much dye,
that it's still an issue.    Also,  dark leather can transfer color onto light clothing!!!!

And even with all that,  I've had dark colors transfer on to light leather bags over the years.
Most light colored leather handbags are not drum dyed,  rather the color is sprayed onto the
leather.   In less expensive brands you can't even spot clean without removing the light color
of the leather.
Dooney pebbled leather seems to be able to withstand a surface cleaning,  if you are gentle and
get at the color before it builds up or sets.   

I haven't personally had to treat Flo leather for color transfer.  But PcanTannedBeauty has done
some videos,  and she uses unscented baby wipes and has been successful.   She said she makes a point of checking for color transfer frequently (daily?) and dealing with it immediately.
I'm not recommending baby wipes, as they may contain alcohol or other ingredients
that would remove too much of the base color of the leather itself.   But,  I guess I'd try
first to use a white dry microfiber cloth to remove as much of the surface dye as possible.  Then
a little soap and water on a damp cloth if I needed to remedy color transfer on Florentine leather.

Years ago my Dooney SA got color transfer from jeans onto her natural Flo handbag.
She 'treated' the problem by gently rubbing the area with a dry white cloth in a circular
motion to remove as much dye as possible.   Then she rubbed the entire bag, again and again,
to bring up the natural patina and even out the color.   As the rest of the bag darkened,
the color transfer area wasn't easily visible anymore.  The process took a long time. 
I don't think this technique would
work on light colors.   Constant rubbing might remove the dye color.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I was wondering if I sprayed with water repellent, if it would keep the color transfer off the pale blue...the price is simply amazing.  Very tempting and beautiful...I did order the Fuchsia kiss lock wallet and Allison..just too pretty


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  I don't know.   Logically, any barrier to moisture should also be a barrier to color.    But, color
transfer results from rubbing of  2 items together,  so friction and heat are also involved.
That might alter the simple science.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am beyond pleased.  Bigger than I thought. Fuchsia is gorgeous! Got them sprayed with stain repellent and moving right into the red one. Just gorgeous...Allison is bigger than I thought! Only thing...leather is very thirsty....sucked up the Bick stain repellent like crazy.  I've never seen that before. Just waiting for back order fuchsia kiss lock wallet to ship.  The color is riveting.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> I am beyond pleased.  Bigger than I thought. Fuchsia is gorgeous! Got them sprayed with stain repellent and moving right into the red one. Just gorgeous...Allison is bigger than I thought! Only thing...leather is very thirsty....sucked up the Bick stain repellent like crazy.  I've never seen that before. Just waiting for back order fuchsia kiss lock wallet to ship.  The color is riveting.


Gorgeous


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I am beyond pleased.  Bigger than I thought. Fuchsia is gorgeous! Got them sprayed with stain repellent and moving right into the red one. Just gorgeous...Allison is bigger than I thought! Only thing...leather is very thirsty....sucked up the Bick stain repellent like crazy.  I've never seen that before. Just waiting for back order fuchsia kiss lock wallet to ship.  The color is riveting.


PF:  enjoy your beautiful new Florentine treasures.  I agree about the fuchsia color.... 
so vibrant and pretty.


----------



## Purpleflower123

The website does not do it justice...I had to view it on YouTube to get an idea of the true color.  You were so right.  Vibrant color....now the Allison works better for me than the Cameron crossbody...that front zippered pocket and the height is a bit taller. So the Cameron's are heading back to dooney and I ordered the same colors in the Allison...luckily dooney.com still has the July 4th sale and I used my dooney points...matching kiss lock flo wallets are all on back order in Fuchsia and Navy...so I will need to be patient. Hoping for Amazing Holiday sales this year too


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> The website does not do it justice...I had to view it on YouTube to get an idea of the true color.  You were so right.  Vibrant color....now the Allison works better for me than the Cameron crossbody...that front zippered pocket and the height is a bit taller. So the Cameron's are heading back to dooney and I ordered the same colors in the Allison...luckily dooney.com still has the July 4th sale and I used my dooney points...matching kiss lock flo wallets are all on back order in Fuchsia and Navy...so I will need to be patient. Hoping for Amazing Holiday sales this year too


*PF:*  good that you found what works best for you and can return those that don't meet your needs.
Part of me hopes for great holiday sales,  and part of me hopes that there are no great bargains,
so I can resist buying more bags.    

But I know myself,  and if some of the old treasures
or newer styles or great colors are available at amazing prices.... I'll just have to have them (all!)
Maybe I should just hope the sales are great for what my purse buddies love,  but none of
the treasures weakens my self control.


----------



## Purpleflower123

LOL....I hear you...I am selling a few now that I know what I like...ahead of holiday sales...florentine is my absolute weakness, if Bordeaux returns or Fern...I will buy LOL. Ocean Blue...I'll buy. I'm selling some of my larger SLGs too...I will matchy match with the kiss lock wallet...just started using those and I can make it work....the smell of brand new flo verses resale flo....wow...brand new from Dooney just fills my room with that wonderful leather smell.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Kiss lock is so cute.  Glad you are enjoying yours.
I can't use mine..... too hard for me to open.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I love how beautiful the Tulip shopper is in red.... but the straps are so stiff and they won't stay on my shoulder. I haven't loaded her up, just tried her on around the house.... those of you who own the Tulip, will the straps soften up??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I love how beautiful the Tulip shopper is in red.... but the straps are so stiff and they won't stay on my shoulder. I haven't loaded her up, just tried her on around the house.... those of you who own the Tulip, will the straps soften up??


I wish I could give you an answer,  but I haven't carried my tulip shippers enough to know if the straps
will soften.  And I hand carry my bags.   

Rolled straps are often more of a challenge to keep on your
shoulders.... but.... you can't tell unless you load up the bag with your normal carry.
The weight of the contents makes a big difference in how a bag will sit on your shoulder,
combined with the size and design of the bag,  it's straps, and of course the contour of you body...
where the bag hits you,  does it fight for space with you hips, are you shoulders broad or sloped
or narrow,  etc.   We are all different.   But load you tulip up to get a better feel for whether
it will work for you.

In my case,  shoulder issues combined with a less than svelte figure make a shoulder carry
a challenge for me.     Many ladies position their larger shoulder bags toward the back,  so that
the bags don't fight for space with the hips and the weight of the bag is distributed differently.
Also,  many people grab the straps of a hobo or shoulder bag when it's on the shoulder,
a habit that keeps the bag in place.

Others say they love the tulip,  so hopefully you will get some responses.
In general,  straps soften,  leather softens,  with use.


----------



## V.Lenore

my husband surprised me with the pale blue Florentine satchel. The timing was perfect because I had a horrible day at work on Thursday so I was shocked to come home to an Ilovedooney box. He knew I was eyeing this purse and decided to get it for me. It’s in perfect condition the leather is completely smooth and the color is divine. I was so grumpy on Thursday that I didn’t even open it until Friday morning so excuse the lighting because I took this at like 6am but I have to post it . I will take another photo and better lighting.  Pictures don’t do the color justice.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

V.Lenore said:


> my husband surprised me with the pale blue Florentine satchel. The timing was perfect because I had a horrible day at work on Thursday so I was shocked to come home to an Ilovedooney box. He knew I was eyeing this purse and decided to get it for me. It’s in perfect condition the leather is completely smooth and the color is divine. I was so grumpy on Thursday that I didn’t even open it until Friday morning so excuse the lighting because I took this at like 6am but I have to post it . I will take another photo and better lighting.  Pictures don’t do the color justice.


It's stunning.   Enjoy your new pale blue Flo satchel.   Sounds like hubby has good taste.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wish I could give you an answer,  but I haven't carried my tulip shippers enough to know if the straps
> will soften.  And I hand carry my bags.
> 
> Rolled straps are often more of a challenge to keep on your
> shoulders.... but.... you can't tell unless you load up the bag with your normal carry.
> The weight of the contents makes a big difference in how a bag will sit on your shoulder,
> combined with the size and design of the bag,  it's straps, and of course the contour of you body...
> where the bag hits you,  does it fight for space with you hips, are you shoulders broad or sloped
> or narrow,  etc.   We are all different.   But load you tulip up to get a better feel for whether
> it will work for you.
> 
> In my case,  shoulder issues combined with a less than svelte figure make a shoulder carry
> a challenge for me.     Many ladies position their larger shoulder bags toward the back,  so that
> the bags don't fight for space with the hips and the weight of the bag is distributed differently.
> Also,  many people grab the straps of a hobo or shoulder bag when it's on the shoulder,
> a habit that keeps the bag in place.
> 
> Others say they love the tulip,  so hopefully you will get some responses.
> In general,  straps soften,  leather softens,  with use.


So after careful thought,  I'm going to return Tulip. She is gorgeous and the leather is perfect. But those straps are going to be a problem. So I think I will return her and get the Hattie in red. She is a fav now and I wouldn't mind a rainbow of colors of her. I will post pics when I get her. 

LJ thanks for your input ❤


----------



## Purpleflower123

Glad you found something you like better. That red color was gorgeous but it needs to stay on your shoulder.  The Hattie looks so nice...I want one...but that locking mechanism scares me...I have nightmares about it unlocking...I wonder if it's more secure on the Hattie? You'll have to share when  you get it!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> Glad you found something you like better. That red color was gorgeous but it needs to stay on your shoulder.  The Hattie looks so nice...I want one...but that locking mechanism scares me...I have nightmares about it unlocking...I wonder if it's more secure on the Hattie? You'll have to share when  you get it!


I have the Hattie in Chestnut and so far no problems with the hook. I read one of the reviews on Dooney.com that said someone put just a dot of clear gorilla glue on the lock to keep it shut. I haven't tried that but I haven't had any issues yet.  I love the way it hangs on the shoulder and the length of the strap. You should definitely give it a try if you like hobos or drawstrings!! You might love it too ❤


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new Dooney Flo Small Satchel in Fuchsia has arrived.  And despite a crushed box,
the bag is beautiful and unharmed.  Love the color and the leather is tick and smooth.
Hopefully,  this will satisfy my fuchsia craving.... one satchel and one drawstring.
And yes,  I like to collect 2 bags in special colors I love that aren't always around.
Started that years ago,  and only regrets are when I don't do it.... when I'm trying
to 'be good' and not buy too many handbags.  

Other styles in fuchsia flo are tempting me,  of course.
But I think I can stay strong since I got the 2 styles that wow me most.

The pale blue Flo is also beautiful.   I'm stopping at 2,  the Twist Strap Hobo from this
season and the Cameron Satchel from a few years ago.   But..... the Hattie and the
small Satchel are both so enticing.   So far,  the prices aren't good enough to
add more of that color (beautiful, but seasonal and fragile).   But if I didn't already have
my 2 in pale blue Flo......


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooney Flo Small Satchel in Fuchsia has arrived.  And despite a crushed box,
> the bag is beautiful and unharmed.  Love the color and the leather is tick and smooth.
> Hopefully,  this will satisfy my fuchsia craving.... one satchel and one drawstring.
> And yes,  I like to collect 2 bags in special colors I love that aren't always around.
> Started that years ago,  and only regrets are when I don't do it.... when I'm trying
> to 'be good' and not buy too many handbags.
> 
> Other styles in fuchsia flo are tempting me,  of course.
> But I think I can stay strong since I got the 2 styles that wow me most.
> 
> The pale blue Flo is also beautiful.   I'm stopping at 2,  the Twist Strap Hobo from this
> season and the Cameron Satchel from a few years ago.   But..... the Hattie and the
> small Satchel are both so enticing.   So far,  the prices aren't good enough to
> add more of that color (beautiful, but seasonal and fragile).   But if I didn't already have
> my 2 in pale blue Flo......


Mornin' LJ!
I'm happy Fuchsia Flo arrived unharmed.  There's a thin line between being "good" and getting what we love.   I wrestle with that often, especially since retiring. I try to get bags I love and I'll use, but I sometimes sacrifice function if I love the way a bag looks. Sometimes I fall for a bag because of the way it looks or carries on someone else. (Example: I bought the Claremont Dover tote because it looked so good on a woman waiting in line at Peet's. I knew it was too big for my day to day carry but I just loved how she was carrying it.  )  My last purchase, my patent leather satchel, is something I've always wanted and I'm determined to make it work. I carried it on my 2.9 mile round trip walk to the store yesterday and worked well, but I'm seeing what you mean about being careful with patent leather.

Enjoy Fuchsia Flo!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Fuchsia flo is so beautiful....can't wait for my kiss lock to arrive...pictures on the site do not really show the color...looked baby pink to  me...but once I got it...LOVE...pale blue...I wish I could try...just terrifies me with color transfer. Fuchsia just has that pop of color that's mood lifting for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LJ!
> I'm happy Fuchsia Flo arrived unharmed.  There's a thin line between being "good" and getting what we love.   I wrestle with that often, especially since retiring. I try to get bags I love and I'll use, but I sometimes sacrifice function if I love the way a bag looks. Sometimes I fall for a bag because of the way it looks or carries on someone else. (Example: I bought the Claremont Dover tote because it looked so good on a woman waiting in line at Peet's. I knew it was too big for my day to day carry but I just loved how she was carrying it.  )  My last purchase, my patent leather satchel, is something I've always wanted and I'm determined to make it work. I carried it on my 2.9 mile round trip walk to the store yesterday and worked well, but I'm seeing what you mean about being careful with patent leather.
> 
> Enjoy Fuchsia Flo!


*RN:*  I'm impressed... 2.9mi walk.  Hopefully your new patent leather satchel was a light carry.  

And yes,  I've bought bags I love that I know are not right for me.  Truth be told,  if I only bought
the bags I needed for function,  I wouldn't buy anymore bags in this century.... I could just
'use' my collection.    

These days,  bags are a form of art.... they get loaded up and sit on
my dresser to be admired.   Then in a few days,  I change to something else.... I have to 'use'
my collection,  even if I don't carry the bag past my front door.   So far this year I have
'used' over 50 handbags.... not many have been outside.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Fuchsia flo is so beautiful....can't wait for my kiss lock to arrive...pictures on the site do not really show the color...looked baby pink to  me...but once I got it...LOVE...pale blue...I wish I could try...just terrifies me with color transfer. Fuchsia just has that pop of color that's mood lifting for me.


PF:  hope your fuchsia flo kiss lock arrives soon.   It's really a very rich color.  If I could open the
kiss lock,  I'd buy it too.   So cute.  But I do have a medium sized pink wallet from Dooney's
Emerson collection and I think it will be a very good match.


----------



## BadWolf10

All this talk of Fuschia, I gave in.... I ordered a Hattie and matching wallet on eBay. I hope she is a keeper


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> PF:  hope your fuchsia flo kiss lock arrives soon.   It's really a very rich color.  If I could open the
> kiss lock,  I'd buy it too.   So cute.  But I do have a medium sized pink wallet from Dooney's
> Emerson collection and I think it will be a very good match.


I just don't close the lock...that's the key LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

BadWolf10 said:


> All this talk of Fuschia, I gave in.... I ordered a Hattie and matching wallet on eBay. I hope she is a keeper


Wow...can't wait to see! What kind of wallet??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> All this talk of Fuschia, I gave in.... I ordered a Hattie and matching wallet on eBay. I hope she is a keeper


BW:  congratulations.... she's a beautiful bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I just don't close the lock...that's the key LOL


Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> Wow...can't wait to see! What kind of wallet??


Flo Fuschia Continental... my fav wallets are the Continental and the large zip around wristlet


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I'm impressed... 2.9mi walk.  Hopefully your new patent leather satchel was a light carry.
> 
> And yes,  I've bought bags I love that I know are not right for me.  Truth be told,  if I only bought
> the bags I needed for function,  I wouldn't buy anymore bags in this century.... I could just
> 'use' my collection.
> 
> These days,  bags are a form of art.... they get loaded up and sit on
> my dresser to be admired.   Then in a few days,  I change to something else.... I have to 'use'
> my collection,  even if I don't carry the bag past my front door.   So far this year I have
> 'used' over 50 handbags.... not many have been outside.


Thanks! But don't be impressed by the walk. I should be walking a lot farther by now. Before Covid (BC) I took the bus to Safeway and back. In March, 2020 bus routes were temporarily or permanently canceled and they cut service on remaining routes. Buses were for Essential Workers and people with disabilities. We order our big groceries on Instacart or Amazon Fresh, so my trips to Safeway are just for a couple of small items and mostly to have a walking destination. BC I never even considered walking, at least not both ways. That's why I'm always searching for a bag that is comfortable to carry but also pretty to look at. My Toscana satchel was hard to carry even when I was taking buses, but I carried her for 4 months because she was so pretty.    My patent bag so far is a light carry. The CBB strap I added makes the bag comfortable on my shoulder and it's not too much weight in the bag to feel like it's pulling on me.  I switched for an event yesterday (posted in the Which Dooney/Carrying Today thread) but when I got home I switched back to the patent bag to run a quick errand and she felt great.

I hope you and your bags are able to get out more, but I'm glad you enjoy admiring them at home.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I could have displays of dooney bags all over my home if I could....they are so beautiful to look at...especially those Alto bags. Works of art!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I could have displays of dooney bags all over my home if I could....they are so beautiful to look at...especially those Alto bags. Works of art!


I agree.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooney Flo Small Satchel in Fuchsia has arrived.  And despite a crushed box,
> the bag is beautiful and unharmed.  Love the color and the leather is tick and smooth.
> Hopefully,  this will satisfy my fuchsia craving.... one satchel and one drawstring.
> And yes,  I like to collect 2 bags in special colors I love that aren't always around.
> Started that years ago,  and only regrets are when I don't do it.... when I'm trying
> to 'be good' and not buy too many handbags.
> 
> Other styles in fuchsia flo are tempting me,  of course.
> But I think I can stay strong since I got the 2 styles that wow me most.
> 
> The pale blue Flo is also beautiful.   I'm stopping at 2,  the Twist Strap Hobo from this
> season and the Cameron Satchel from a few years ago.   But..... the Hattie and the
> small Satchel are both so enticing.   So far,  the prices aren't good enough to
> add more of that color (beautiful, but seasonal and fragile).   But if I didn't already have
> my 2 in pale blue Flo......


Enjoy your new bags!!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Enjoy your new bags!!!!!


Thanks.
Loving the happy spring and summer colors after a long winter....
of browns, tans, greys, and pandemic news.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Fuchsia is the color...lifting everyone's spirits LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

Spotted fake flo on ebay..wow


----------



## Mabey14

I'm a newbie and looking at my first designer purse, I'm looking at the Florentin Cameron Satchel, my biggest concern though is, how durable are they? I sadly am not a delicate or dainty person, so looking for something classic that will be an every day purse and probably will see some abuse. Any insight?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mabey14 said:


> I'm a newbie and looking at my first designer purse, I'm looking at the Florentin Cameron Satchel, my biggest concern though is, how durable are they? I sadly am not a delicate or dainty person, so looking for something classic that will be an every day purse and probably will see some abuse. Any insight?


Mornin' Mabey!  
I'm not an expert, but I have been carrying Dooney bags since 2010. Dooney is my favorite brand for every day carry as well as special occasions. I would suggest a Pebble Grain Dooney since you, like me, are not delicate or dainty with your bags. Pebble Grain will give you the classic look you're seeking, without the high maintenance. If you like youtube videos, Mo Know Beauty recently started a tag video, "Best Dooney and Bourke to Start Your Collection tag". Most of the people she tagged have already posted their videos as well. They're worth checking out to get a variety of ideas based on the style you like to carry.  Please let us know if you get a Dooney!


----------



## Brendutch

Mabey14 said:


> I'm a newbie and looking at my first designer purse, I'm looking at the Florentin Cameron Satchel, my biggest concern though is, how durable are they? I sadly am not a delicate or dainty person, so looking for something classic that will be an every day purse and probably will see some abuse. Any insight?


Hello! Dooney quality  is excellent.  Florentine leather is the most gorgeous of all the leathers, but is not carefree. It scratches easily and is not waterproof. That doesn’t mean that it is not good for daily use; on the contrary, it’s  great for every day. You just have to be a little careful and don’t freak out if you see a scratch here and there. Also, darker colors keep looking better over time, when compared to lighter colors. Of all the colors, the “natural “ tends to stain more with water than other colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mabey14 said:


> I'm a newbie and looking at my first designer purse, I'm looking at the Florentin Cameron Satchel, my biggest concern though is, how durable are they? I sadly am not a delicate or dainty person, so looking for something classic that will be an every day purse and probably will see some abuse. Any insight?


*Mabey*:  welcome to the Dooney forum.   I'm gong to agree with the other ladies here.
For carefree, everyday use,  a pebbled leather Dooney is my first choice and you will have
lots of styles to choose from.

Florentine leather is beautiful and high quality.   If you want a Florentine handbag for everyday
use,  without concern about weather, etc.... then go for a dark color.  I've used black and navy 
 Florentine handbags in all kinds of weather and have had no problems.   Lighter colors need more
care in terms of spotting and color transfer.  Think of Florentine leather like a fine saddle.... it is
made for years of wear,  but will look different based on it's life experience.

Some Florentine leather will arrive soft and without any pebbling or grain visible.   Other
handbags will have thicker and firmer leather.   Some will have visible leather grain
or pebbling.    Dooney collectors have their preferences.  The thicker and firmer the leather,
and the more graining or pebbling,   the less the leather will show wear.   It's not as elegant
and refined looking (my opinion)  but it will stand up to more of what life throws at it.

Until you get a handbag,  you don't know what the exact piece of leather will look like,  since Florentine
leather is full grain (that's the top quality of leather) and has a natural surface that is not buffed or coated (which can hide flaws and create a consistent finish). 

Overall Dooney quality is excellent.   And for the money,  I think it ranks with the top brands,
better than most.   And don't forget sales at department stores.   There is also Dooney.com
and ILOVEDOONEY.com (the online Dooney outlet),  as well as some Dooney outlets scattered
about the country.   Just be sure you understand the return policy and stick to the rules.
In my opinion,  if you are not familiar with the brand or style,  you are much better off buying in
person,  if you can.   Dooney and ILOVEDOONEY are very reputable and have a 30 day return
policy.   But their customer service is limited and I don't think they are the best
places for a try and see if I like it approach.   With very few exceptions,  if you use a bag or remove the
tags,  you can't return it anywhere.   QVC may be one of the few companies that is more flexible on that.

As for pebbled leather,   Dooney has many pebbled leather collections with lots of styles.
The All Weather Pebbled leather is the thickest and heaviest.   Some of the newer pebbled leathers
are much more light weight.   Pros and cons.   

I own both Florentine and Pebbled leather.   I reach for my pebbled leather most of the time....
regardless of weather or color or what I'm planning to do that day.  Pebbled leather cleans up
nicely with a damp cloth (or a little soap, if needed) and doesn't show stains or scratch from normal
wear.   I've had a pebbled leather Dooney slide across a dirty Gas station  floor and look perfect
after a quick wipe down.  (My knees did not look as good).

If you have any questions about specific Dooney bags, leathers, collections,   just ask.
The ladies here are very helpful.   We will try to give you information to make the best decision
for yourself (your needs,  your budget, etc.).   The 'perfect' handbag does not exist in the
abstract.   We all need and want different things.  What's right for you might not work for
someone else,  and vise-versa.... hand carry, shoulder carry, cross body;  zip top, open top;
big or small;  the list goes on.

I hope you find the perfect Dooney.   But beware.... they are addictive.... like potato chips.
It's hard to stop at only one.   Not because you need another one,  but because you want another
color or style.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Mabey14 said:


> I'm a newbie and looking at my first designer purse, I'm looking at the Florentin Cameron Satchel, my biggest concern though is, how durable are they? I sadly am not a delicate or dainty person, so looking for something classic that will be an every day purse and probably will see some abuse. Any insight?


Welcome!!!!! I started my flo collection with the Cameron...beautiful bag but not a carefree carry and was too structured for me. It's not a soft and mushy bag...old school awl bags are indestructible and I've had those for the past 20 years, these were my starter Dooney bags in my 20s...I only have one Pebble Grain Bag right now due to my love of old-school awl...the newer Pebble Grain leather seems too thin for me.....my favorite silhouette right now is the Smith in florentine or canvas...all my flos are sprayed down with water/stain repellent immediately and I'm careful where I place them..and use florentine daily. Like LJ said.. these bags are like potato chips...especially when you find the silhouette that works for you...thus I have a Rainbow of smith, allison,  and Cameron crossbody...LOL


----------



## V.Lenore

I couldn’t resist one more pic. The color is amazing


----------



## Purpleflower123

I want that color but am so afraid of color transfer.  It's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

V.Lenore said:


> I couldn’t resist one more pic. The color is amazing


_EVERY TIME_ I see a Florentine satchel in this color it makes me want one.  Please feel free to post this beauty as often as you like here and in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today" thread. We love looking at it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

V.Lenore said:


> I couldn’t resist one more pic. The color is amazing


I hope you are enjoying your new pale blue Flo satchel.  The color is stunning.
And it's very tempting to add it to my collection.
Any time you want to post pictures of your Florentine beauty....
go for it....  it brings us all a bit of joy.


----------



## BadWolf10

OM to the G!!! Fuschia Hattie and continental clutch are here. And so worth the wait.  One pic is in sunlight the other in shade.... I'm in love... another Hattie for the collection ❤


----------



## BadWolf10

All the Hattie girls together ❤


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> All the Hattie girls together ❤


WOW,  what a beautiful rainbow of Hattie girls you have.  
All the colors are lovely,  but Fuchsia steels the show for me.
Although the Red Hattie is a strong contender for prettiest girl too.
There is something about those bright, beautiful, fully saturated colors
in Florentine leather.   And the dark trim on the Hattie sets it off nicely.
Enjoy your Hattie collection.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful


----------



## Purpleflower123

Got my salmon crossbody cameron from HSN...purse is beautiful..but I was really underwhelmed with packaging...it was wrapped with plastic that was really dusty on the outside and the covers on buckles were hanging off...no padding at all...just came in a medium box with wrapping around it...so it could move around a bit in box.. I thought maybe I got a return...also doesn't have the wonderful florentine aroma...I've looked it over and no scratches and is indeed brand new....I think I'll just order directly from Dooney if I can in the future.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Got my salmon crossbody cameron from HSN...purse is beautiful..but I was really underwhelmed with packaging...it was wrapped with plastic that was really dusty on the outside and the covers on buckles were hanging off...no padding at all...just came in a medium box with wrapping around it...so it could move around a bit in box.. I thought maybe I got a return...also doesn't have the wonderful florentine aroma...I've looked it over and no scratches and is indeed brand new....I think I'll just order directly from Dooney if I can in the future.


Hi PF,
I'm happy your CBB Cameron arrived without scratches and is brand new. I know what you mean about the disappointing packaging. Two weeks ago my sister ordered a black suede triple zip CBB from QVC. (She walked in the living room when it was being presented and impulsively ordered it.) It arrived in a box much bigger than needed. There was nothing in the box to keep the bag from moving around. It was just wrapped in clear plastic, with plastic on the strap. But the bottom of the strap under the buckle was already curling. I think it was possibly a return but my sister is very happy with it so I'm not saying anything. Besides, it's going to be a while before she switches from her PG black triple zip CBB to a suede bag. She doesn't switch bags often anyway and I already saw it thrown on top of a pile of stuff in her closet. 
P.S. I'm at my DD's now helping with the grandkids so I haven't had time to post. But speaking of suede, my DD ordered A384663 on QVC for me for an early birthday gift so it'll arrive while I'm here. (Guess which color?  ) (It's showing it should be delivered tomorrow!) I'll post pics in the New Dooney thread when I have a chance.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  enjoy your new handbag.   I know packaging can be seen as a 'clue' to the bags history and
some ladies are  really focused on packaging and presentation.  But the bottom line is....
you like the handbag and it's in good condition and you thought the price was 'good' enough
so you bought it.  So enjoy your new treasure.

I've thought a lot about packaging and presentation,  especially after watching YT videos.
My bottom line.... unless it's a gift to someone,  as long as it arrives in good condition, I
don't sweat it.   Yes,  I'd prefer better packaging from QVC/HSN/ILD/Dooney too.   But only to 
the extent it's necessary to protect the handbag during shipment and keep the handles, straps,
buckles, etc. in perfect condition.    When I spend time unwrapping a new bag and removing all
the plastic,  I often think about land fills and waste and wonder if there is a better way.   

BTW,  I've gotten handbags from Coach that were poorly wrapped, also.   And handles have
been pressed against the front of the bag leaving marks and permanent indentions.
So,  the problem is wide spread.    I've gotten handbags from Macy's shipped in plastic bags,
no padding, and the plastic bags were so small the handbag had to be smushed to fit inside.

Finding the right balance between protecting the handbag during shipping and conserving 
resources..... I'm not sure companies are thinking it through.  Most are probably focused on
cost.... shipping and packaging.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  Your new suede bag is beautiful.   I had to check it out.  The RED will be stunning.  But I'd be
happy with any of the colors.... that bag has my name written all over it.    I love the satchel style and
the addition of the zipper pocket outside is really a big plus to the zip zip styled handbags.   I also
think the full leather trim around the bottom of the bag is a beautiful detail that enchance
the elegance of the bag.   Enjoy your birthday and your new handbag.

I'm seeing more suede in the Dooney line-up lately.   Guess fall is really just around the
corner.   There was a suede Brenna on ILD that has my attention.  Now you've added another
suede bag for me to drool over.

Dooney also featured a croco embossed cross body on QVC this week.   Guess we will see
the reappearance of croco bags this fall.  I love croco embossed leather,  so I'm looking forward
to seeing the colors and styles they bring out.   I also like the ostrich and snake/lizard embossed
leathers,  but I think croco is my favorite and it will be nice to see it again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  Your new suede bag is beautiful.   I had to check it out.  The RED will be stunning.  But I'd be
> happy with any of the colors.... that bag has my name written all over it.    I love the satchel style and
> the addition of the zipper pocket outside is really a big plus to the zip zip styled handbags.   I also
> think the full leather trim around the bottom of the bag is a beautiful detail that enchance
> the elegance of the bag.   Enjoy your birthday and your new handbag.
> 
> I'm seeing more suede in the Dooney line-up lately.   Guess fall is really just around the
> corner.   There was a suede Brenna on ILD that has my attention.  Now you've added another
> suede bag for me to drool over.
> 
> Dooney also featured a croco embossed cross body on QVC this week.   Guess we will see
> the reappearance of croco bags this fall.  I love croco embossed leather,  so I'm looking forward
> to seeing the colors and styles they bring out.   I also like the ostrich and snake/lizard embossed
> leathers,  but I think croco is my favorite and it will be nice to see it again.


Thanks LJ! (And I _*knew*_ you'd know the color of my bag!  )
I've always wanted a suede Dooney. And suede is one leather I won't buy on the resell market. You really never know the true condition until it arrives and I'm just not willing to take that chance. I was happy to see a great price reduction on this bag. But when my DD bought it for me it was on a clearance price of $187.77. Two days later and it's on a Clearance _Sale _price of $168.99. I called QVC for my DD and the CS Rep happily and quickly issued a refund for the difference.

I'm seeing more suede too. In fact, I was watching an old QVC youtube video with Sue and Jane presenting a suede satchel and Sue was saying Dooney only does 2-3 suede bags every year. Now I'm seeing a lot more new suede bags on QVC, and Dooney, and ILD.

Yes! I saw the croco CBB presented as a [Bonus Buy]. It will be nice to see croco again. Dooney will be on again this weekend. I'm curious to see if more new handbags are presented.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ! (And I _*knew*_ you'd know the color of my bag!  )
> I've always wanted a suede Dooney. And suede is one leather I won't buy on the resell market. You really never know the true condition until it arrives and I'm just not willing to take that chance. I was happy to see a great price reduction on this bag. But when my DD bought it for me it was on a clearance price of $187.77. Two days later and it's on a Clearance _Sale _price of $168.99. I called QVC for my DD and the CS Rep happily and quickly issued a refund for the difference.
> 
> I'm seeing more suede too. In fact, I was watching an old QVC youtube video with Sue and Jane presenting a suede satchel and Sue was saying Dooney only does 2-3 suede bags every year. Now I'm seeing a lot more new suede bags on QVC, and Dooney, and ILD.
> 
> Yes! I saw the croco CBB presented as a [Bonus Buy]. It will be nice to see croco again. Dooney will be on again this weekend. I'm curious to see if more new handbags are presented.


*
RN*:  QVC and HSN are really good about price reductions when I've called them,  I don't know if they do it for the entire  30 day return period or limit it to 2 weeks.  If it's a temporary price reduction,  you have to call while that price reduction is active.   Either way,  a lot better than DB or ILD policy,   I'm glad you followed up and saved your DD a few $.

Can't wait until you see your new suede bag.


----------



## magicpanda

BadWolf10 said:


> OM to the G!!! Fuschia Hattie and continental clutch are here. And so worth the wait.  One pic is in sunlight the other in shade.... I'm in love... another Hattie for the collection ❤


That is gorgeous!  Currently using my natural Florentine Hattie.  What size is your?


----------



## RuedeNesle

I watched FRIYAY on QVC yesterday. They debuted a Florentine convertible shopper. The colors are beautiful, especially red, but it's too heavy and big for my needs. I can't see myself walking 2+ miles carrying this bag. Yesterday it was a one day only price of $449 and as usual they said most of the colors sold out, but also as usual they're all available today.



			https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Convertible-Shopper.product.A453815.html?productNumber=a453815&sc=ISRC


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I watched FRIYAY on QVC yesterday. They debuted a Florentine convertible shopper. The colors are beautiful, especially red, but it's too heavy and big for my needs. I can't see myself walking 2+ miles carrying this bag. Yesterday it was a one day only price of $449 and as usual they said most of the colors sold out, but also as usual they're all available today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Convertible-Shopper.product.A453815.html?productNumber=a453815&sc=ISRC


*RN*:  it's a stunning bag and the red would be amazing.   However,  you are right....
it's very, very, very heavy.   I have this bag from years ago,  in a tiger stripe (print) in natural
and tan shades (Florentine leather).   I unearthed it from the back of the closet a few
months ago.   Strikingly beautiful and a red Flo would show off the leather even more
than my animal print version does.   But..... I can barely carry the bag empty across my
living room.   If I filled it with keys, cellphone, wallet, etc,  I'd need a shopping cart
to carry it around. 

Handbags with lots of thick Florentine leather are made for strong women.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  it's a stunning bag and the red would be amazing.   However,  you are right....
> it's very, very, very heavy.   I have this bag from years ago,  in a tiger stripe (print) in natural
> and tan shades (Florentine leather).   I unearthed it from the back of the closet a few
> months ago.   Strikingly beautiful and a red Flo would show off the leather even more
> than my animal print version does.   But.....* I can barely carry the bag empty across my
> living room. *  If I filled it with keys, cellphone, wallet, etc,  I'd need a shopping cart
> to carry it around.
> 
> Handbags with lots of thick Florentine leather are made for strong women.


 I don't know how strong you need to be to carry this bag. I would need a shopping cart too. Or wheels on the bag. I heard them talking about everything you can put in it and my arms hurt just listening to them. I didn't know there was an animal print version before. It seems like Dooney is bringing back old styles in new colors and calling the bags new.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Shame on me...pre-ordered Cameron in Tmoro Brown...just could not resist it....and the black one too...when I sold my last black Cameron a year ago...shame shame shame...I regretted selling it...so here I am...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Shame on me...pre-ordered Cameron in Tmoro Brown...just could not resist it....and the black one too...when I sold my last black Cameron a year ago...shame shame shame...I regretted selling it...so here I am...


Just consider it your contribution to the economy and your continuing support of the
brand you love!      At least you recognized your 'mistake' and sought to correct it by
buying the handbag again.   I just put my mistakes in the corner.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Lol yes....back to the larger structured Cameron. Leaning towards medium small bags again.


----------



## untcruiser

I'm a new poster and I'm unable to start a new thread so I thought I would post this question in this thread.

Dooney is finally having a Florentine sale and I'm stuck deciding between Florentine medium satchel or Florentine Large Zip Barlow. I love them both in the natural. Anyone have them both and want to share their experiences? 

I love the Barlow because I love that braided strap. I've read many reviews that the strap isn't long enough. I'm petite and short waisted and I believe the strap will fit me fine. The storage is incredible to me. I like all the pockets. I wish the middle pocket was a zipper but that's my only con.

Several years ago when I first saw the Florentine collection I fell head over heels in love with the Satchel. I always said when I can afford Florentine the Satchel will be my first purchase. I still love it, love it, love it. But O, that Barlow. I love her too. 

If you have both of these beauties, please feel free to share your experiences.
Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

untcruiser said:


> I'm a new poster and I'm unable to start a new thread so I thought I would post this question in this thread.
> 
> Dooney is finally having a Florentine sale and I'm stuck deciding between Florentine medium satchel or Florentine Large Zip Barlow. I love them both in the natural. Anyone have them both and want to share their experiences?
> 
> I love the Barlow because I love that braided strap. I've read many reviews that the strap isn't long enough. I'm petite and short waisted and I believe the strap will fit me fine. The storage is incredible to me. I like all the pockets. I wish the middle pocket was a zipper but that's my only con.
> 
> Several years ago when I first saw the Florentine collection I fell head over heels in love with the Satchel. I always said when I can afford Florentine the Satchel will be my first purchase. I still love it, love it, love it. But O, that Barlow. I love her too.
> 
> If you have both of these beauties, please feel free to share your experiences.
> Thank you.


Welcome to the Dooney forum.  You care considering 2 amazing handbags.

Yes,  I have them both,  but I rarely carry either one because of their weight.
They are both burred deep in my closet.

Let me give you some input on things to consider as you make your decision....

Will you be in and out of the bag a lot when you use it?
The design on the Zip Barlow is much easier to get things in and out of and the
organization is great.   With the large (the one with the 15" base that used to be called medium) Florentine satchel,  you need to either unzip the top or leave it open if you want easy access to the inside.
The top of the satchel is plenty big enough,  but you have to deal with the flap ( leather folded over to
create the smile design).
If you are considering a smaller size Flo satchel (now called satchel, formerly called small satchel)
the one with the 13" base,  the zip opening is much shorter.

I like the design on both handbags.   The Barlow has a cleaner look while the
satchel has beautiful details with buckles and tassels.   The twist strap on the Barlow is
a personal favorite design feature for me.  But the whip stitched handles on the
Flo satchel are also beautiful   In my personal opinion,  I think that the
Barlow is a more classic design,  one that will look less dated over time.
I tend to keep my bags for decades and have learned that the more details
in the design on the bag the easier it is to look less 'right' when styles change.
For me,  bags with more classic and cleaner lines and details tend to look
right most of the time.  (Maybe this is my age showing)

For overall usability I think the zip Barlow wins.   But think about how you carry
the bag.... do you hand carry,  shoulder carry, or carry crossbody?   Do you need the
option of all 3?   The zip Barlow works well for hand carry and if you are petite, I  think 
shoulder carry would also work.  It's a large bag,  and some people don't like a large
bag to sit too high on the body when worn on the
shoulder,  but the Barlow strap handle should fit on your shoulder.
You can't wear the zip Barlow cross body unless you get an additional
strap and hook it onto the O rings.

The Flo satchel can be worn hand carry and shoulder carry and maybe cross body if
the 19" long strap would work for you cross body.   Again,  this is a very large bag
and personally,  I don't see it as a cross body option.   I think large bags worn cross body
don't look attractive.   (But fashion trends feature lots of large cross body bags and other
strange bags strapped across peoples chests.)
The long strap on the Flo Satchel isn't very wide.  When you load a bag this big up with 
stuff and then try to carry it with a relatively narrow strap,  that may not be comfortable
for long periods of time.  

So think about how you will wear the bag and which style will meet those needs best.
For looks both are winners.

If you have any other questions,  feel free to ask.  A lot more people own the large Flo satchel,
so you might get other input as well.


----------



## untcruiser

Thanks LJ for your detailed experience with both purses. The accountant in me loves all the point by point organized in depth description. Thank you.

I'm aware of the weight  of the satchel. I've walked around in the store with it on to test it out, I think I'll be ok.

I loathe big giant crossbody purses. All of my crossbody purses are small. So nope I won't be using this as a crossbody.

This will be my everyday purse mainly using it to go to work. I need something large I can stuff all my junk in it.

I'm a shoulder carrier. I've seen the trick of turning the long strap on the satchel to a short strap to carry as a shoulder bag. I'm 100% sure that's how I'll carry it.  And this is why I love the straps on the Barlow.

Thanks again for your in sight. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

untcruiser said:


> Thanks LJ for your detailed experience with both purses. The accountant in me loves all the point by point organized in depth description. Thank you.
> 
> I'm aware of the weight  of the satchel. I've walked around in the store with it on to test it out, I think I'll be ok.
> 
> I loathe big giant crossbody purses. All of my crossbody purses are small. So nope I won't be using this as a crossbody.
> 
> This will be my everyday purse mainly using it to go to work. I need something large I can stuff all my junk in it.
> 
> I'm a shoulder carrier. I've seen the trick of turning the long strap on the satchel to a short strap to carry as a shoulder bag. I'm 100% sure that's how I'll carry it.  And this is why I love the straps on the Barlow.
> 
> Thanks again for your in sight. Its greatly appreciated.


My pleasure.  Enjoy which ever bag you end up buying.  
There is no one right handbag for anyone or for everyone.
I'm glad my input was useful in your decision making process.

As an aside,  I also have many of the Florentine satchels in the smaller 13" 
(regular size or Small)  size
because I love the look and the details and all the colors that have
been available over the years.   
I also have many other Barlows in
the Dooney City Leather collection because I love the design and the
smooth City leather.  (The City leather Barlow collection didn't have the
side ZIP feature that the Flo zip Barlow has).  And there are multiple sizes of the
City Barlow,  and the regular or mid sized one is lighter than the Flo zip Barlow. 

Will you be happier making a decision with your heart or your head?
Do they both lead you to the same bag or different ones?


----------



## BadWolf10

Good afternoon everyone... tiny rant and a bit of frustration here... I placed an order for a Hattie in Bordeaux (yes, another hattie lol). Hubby said to order for my bday in September, cause he is the greatest.  Dooney.com was having a 40% off sale on Florentine and I had a few points. Well, apparently Dooney decided to cancel the order for no reason. No payment issues, no notice, just canceled the order. And it's on preorder, so no out of stock notice either. I chatted with a CS rep, she said sorry it was cancelled, no explanation. She said to place the order again. When I pointed out the that 40% sale is over, she said there is nothing she can do. So, apparently, no bordeaux Hattie for me, cause I don't pay full price lol. Dooney has amazing quality handbags, but the customer service (as we all know) needs some work.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Good afternoon everyone... tiny rant and a bit of frustration here... I placed an order for a Hattie in Bordeaux (yes, another hattie lol). Hubby said to order for my bday in September, cause he is the greatest.  Dooney.com was having a 40% off sale on Florentine and I had a few points. Well, apparently Dooney decided to cancel the order for no reason. No payment issues, no notice, just canceled the order. And it's on preorder, so no out of stock notice either. I chatted with a CS rep, she said sorry it was cancelled, no explanation. She said to place the order again. When I pointed out the that 40% sale is over, she said there is nothing she can do. So, apparently, no bordeaux Hattie for me, cause I don't pay full price lol. Dooney has amazing quality handbags, but the customer service (as we all know) needs some work.


*BW*:  sorry for your disappointment and frustration.  Takes the joy out of what was to be a very special handbag.     But look on the bright side.... with a preorder it
could have been stuck in limbo for months.  They might have charged your account pending availability
of stock.  Then.... nothing.   At least this way.... the problem is short.   There will be another sale,
and maybe the Bordeaux Hattie will be available then....it's a fall/winter color,
chances are Dooney will bring it back again.

I've been reading in the newspaper that supply issues are still a problem,  across lots of
very different industries.  If it's not the components or raw materials,  it's shipping issues.
That doesn't help when you want your handbag,  I know.  My bordeaux Flo Twist Strap hobo
was cancelled a few months ago.  They must have run out of stock and confirmed too many orders.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  sorry for your disappointment and frustration.  Takes the joy out of what was to be a very special handbag.     But look on the bright side.... with a preorder it
> could have been stuck in limbo for months.  They might have charged your account pending availability
> of stock.  Then.... nothing.   At least this way.... the problem is short.   There will be another sale,
> and maybe the Bordeaux Hattie will be available then....it's a fall/winter color,
> chances are Dooney will bring it back again.
> 
> I've been reading in the newspaper that supply issues are still a problem,  across lots of
> very different industries.  If it's not the components or raw materials,  it's shipping issues.
> That doesn't help when you want your handbag,  I know.  My bordeaux Flo Twist Strap hobo
> was cancelled a few months ago.  They must have run out of stock and confirmed too many orders.


That is true.... I do not want things in limbo, that is super frustrating. I'm sorry your bag was cancelled too. I know exactly what you mean about raw material shortages.... my hubby is a car guy.  He has a 2015 Ruby Red Mustang GT. We ordered a new hood (an upgrade Mod, seems like mods never end, kinda like my handbag collection   ). It was supposed to ship in 4 weeks. It took 16 weeks. He was going crazy. But between fiberglass materials, paint, and staff issues,  they were behind. I definitely don't want to wait months for a bag. Maybe this is just a sign that a trip to the outlet is in my future


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> That is true.... I do not want things in limbo, that is super frustrating. I'm sorry your bag was cancelled too. I know exactly what you mean about raw material shortages.... my hubby is a car guy.  He has a 2015 Ruby Red Mustang GT. We ordered a new hood (an upgrade Mod, seems like mods never end, kinda like my handbag collection   ). It was supposed to ship in 4 weeks. It took 16 weeks. He was going crazy. But between fiberglass materials, paint, and staff issues,  they were behind. I definitely don't want to wait months for a bag. Maybe this is just a sign that a trip to the outlet is in my future


BW:  a trip to the outlet is a good consolation prize.   Who knows what treasures you will find.
And with the Labor Day weekend coming up,  there might be some extra special sales.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ummmm I am on preoder for two flos....hope I get them....very disappointing when it's canceled...Hsn does that to me sometimes too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> That is true.... I do not want things in limbo, that is super frustrating. I'm sorry your bag was cancelled too.  I definitely don't want to wait months for a bag. Maybe this is just a sign that a trip to the outlet is in my future





lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  a trip to the outlet is a good consolation prize.   Who knows what treasures you will find.
> And with the Labor Day weekend coming up,  there might be some extra special sales.


Morning BW & LJ!
I'm sorry you both had canceled bags. I think that would have happened to me last week on ShopHQ, when a bag I ordered was still pending on the day it was supposed to be delivered. I canceled the order before they had a chance. 
BW, you mentioned the outlet and LJ, you mentioned Labor Day Weekend! What a great idea! I was at the Dooney outlet in Livermore a few weeks ago but there were no special/holiday sales. I won't have access to a car Labor Day weekend so I know I can't go.  BW, I hope you're able to make it to the outlet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Ummmm I am on preoder for two flos....hope I get them....very disappointing when it's canceled...Hsn does that to me sometimes too.


Fingers crossed your bags ship! Please keep us posted!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Both Dooney and ILD have online labor days sales.... I just got the emails.
ILD code LONGWEEKEND for 30% off
Dooney site code LABORDAY also 30% off.

Since they change around the prices and 'sale' prices,
we need to check out specific bags to see if the price is better
than the last sale or just the right time to buy now.
Happy shopping.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both Dooney and ILD have online labor days sales.... I just got the emails.
> ILD code LONGWEEKEND for 30% off
> Dooney site code LABORDAY also 30% off.
> 
> Since they change around the prices and 'sale' prices,
> we need to check out specific bags to see if the price is better
> than the last sale or just the right time to buy now.
> Happy shopping.



After I just saw your post I checked it out... the hattie is 30% off, so $40 more than I would have paid, but still better than the outlet right now. I called the outlet, they dont have labor day pricing yet. And they are at 25% off instead of 40%. The CS rep I talked to at the outlet said Peter Dooney moved the sale discount to 25% from the standard 40% because of slow sales. I will look around.... I hope you all find a good deal this weekend!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Joining with my $40.00 Florentine...


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beautiful! Love that rich black color! Anyone have the Laurel crossbody? I'm considering it....but heard the opening is small?


----------



## RuedeNesle

SakuraSakura said:


> Joining with my $40.00 Florentine...


Hi SS! 
If there was an award for the best deal you'd win it on this one!   I owned this bag in red and gifted it when I moved to CA, but I've been looking for it on the resale market off and on for the last few years. I have never found one in good condition, and never one at this price in any condition.
Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SakuraSakura said:


> Joining with my $40.00 Florentine...


Enjoy your Dooney Flo treasure.   It's a beautiful handbag and you got the
buy of the century.


----------



## SakuraSakura

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SS!
> If there was an award for the best deal you'd win it on this one!   I owned this bag in red and gifted it when I moved to CA, but I've been looking for it on the resale market off and on for the last few years. I have never found one in good condition, and never one at this price in any condition.
> Enjoy your new beauty!



Why thank you for the warm welcome! I couldn't believe it honestly. I saw the tassels peeking out from a pile of other purses. I knew I just had to take a look. The scent of the leather is intoxicating. Sometimes I get a whiff of it whie I'm wearing it. I will enjoy it in good health.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SakuraSakura:  *The scent of Florentine leather is unique to Florentine handbags and one of the things that lots of Dooney collectors enjoy.  It's supposed to be characteristic of the high quality leather and the 
tanning/dyeing processes.  The story goes that the aroma is what it's like to walk thru the leather
markets in Italy.   It's nice that it pleases you.   Appreciation of fragrance is very personal.

Enjoy your beautiful new handbag.   Black Florentine leather is very elegant and also carefree,
in my experience.   And welcome to the Dooney forum.


----------



## Purpleflower123

SakuraSakura said:


> Why thank you for the warm welcome! I couldn't believe it honestly. I saw the tassels peeking out from a pile of other purses. I knew I just had to take a look. The scent of the leather is intoxicating. Sometimes I get a whiff of it whie I'm wearing it. I will enjoy it in good health.


That smell is addictive. Love it! They are like potato chips, can't stop at one. LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

Ordered the Laurel CB in Chestnut and Black...on a whim...couldn't find any good YT videos on them...sale price plus my Dooney Points, crossing my fingers that it's just a bit bigger than my Allison. On back order till October though LOL.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Ordered the Laurel CB in Chestnut and Black...on a whim...couldn't find any good YT videos on them...sale price plus my Dooney Points, crossing my fingers that it's just a bit bigger than my Allison. On back order till October though LOL.


*PF*:  Just checked the Flo Laurel CB out.... I agree with your assessment on the size.... that extra 2" across the bottom will give you a lot of extra room.  The depth of the base of a handbag makes a huge difference in how much it will hold.   And the softer design also allows you to use the space without creating lumps on the outside of the bag.   That's one of the reason the Flo 'satchel' design is so popular....
even smaller sizes hold more stuff than other bags that seem to have the same size.

You might have to play with your things and create E/W rows across the bottom,  as opposed
to putting things standing up on their sides in taller bags.   That's the way (E/W) I prefer to organize
my handbag,  but it's really a matter of habit.  You just need to rotate things for the best
fit in each new handbag shape and keep an open mind.  I've tried to do that when I change
bags (often).   And one of the things I 'learn' from YT videos is how others place/fit things into
a handbag.   We get set in our ways,  and often don't consider other was of doing it.  You would think
I would be able to visualize it easily (loved geometry in school,  but that was so long ago I
can barely spell it now!).  It's easier to think of it as a puzzle or game of Tetrus.

E/W organization of items in a handbag means that I can open pouches without taking them out of
the bag.  That's helpful to me when my other hand is holding something else (always).   And with the zip 
left open it's an easy in/out for hand sanitizer, etc.

I hope the Laurel works for you.  It's a beautiful bag...and leather lined for extra elegance.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much! Those measurements were bothering me, had to use my measuring tape and compare with Cameron CB and Allison CB...depth of over 5 inches is larger than both...and then EW positioning...seems like a bigger purse to me...I liked the shape of satchels just not the carry or opening...this seems like a lot less smile...not sure why Dooney is selling bags they can't deliver for a few months? Are they being hand made to order or as we speak? I hope that means good quality.  I am obsessing over getting the Laurel CB in Natural too...but want to check out at least one...then I may miss the sale....what to do?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thank you so much! Those measurements were bothering me, had to use my measuring tape and compare with Cameron CB and Allison CB...depth of over 5 inches is larger than both...and then EW positioning...seems like a bigger purse to me...I liked the shape of satchels just not the carry or opening...this seems like a lot less smile...not sure why Dooney is selling bags they can't deliver for a few months? Are they being hand made to order or as we speak? I hope that means good quality.  I am obsessing over getting the Laurel CB in Natural too...but want to check out at least one...then I may miss the sale....what to do?


*PF*:  of course you are obsessing about the Laurel in Natural.  You are a confirmed Florentine 'collector'.   
Happens to me all the time.... I buy multiple colors during a sale before I have used even 1 bag in that
style.   Don't want to miss out.  I keep telling myself not to do it again.   I listen to that great advice
about half the time.

Let's look at this logically.....
if you order the natural too,  what is your risk or downside?
As I see it,  you might have to return all of them to Dooney at $7.50+tax return cost
(using their label).   So that's about $25 out of pocket not returned to you when you
send them back.
Also,  Dooney might tie up your credit card with the cost of all the bags as soon as you order.
I don't know how this works for advance orders.   But in my experience they bill your CC
as soon as the order is placed.   Then your available credit limit is lower even if the bags
are advance order for months.   And,  Dooney might actually process the charge,
even tho the bags are advance order.   Then you have to call your CC company and
dispute the charge and manage the issue until the bag is shipped or the order is eventually
cancelled.   That's a hassle.

On the plus side,  you are reserving a bag you think you will really like at a 30% off sale price.

Is that enough of a discount or will there be a better sale somewhere else in a few months?
Who knows.

I guess it comes down to how much you really, really want 3 of this style now (or soon).
If it helps,  I just ordered 2 Brahmin bags,  at only 30% off,  because I wanted them and got
tired of waiting for the color and style and leather to be available since it's an older collection.
I know I paid more than I should have..... in the sense that they are expensive and I like to
save half or more on expensive bags.    But I did it anyway.   I have no room for more bags,
but I never buy them unless I have the money and all my bills are paid and all my obligations
and savings are taken care of.   So.... it's my money.... handbags vs. cars  vs. trips  vs eating
out  vs fancy coffee vs luxury brand bags and shoes and jewelry.    We all make our choices.
I choose Dooney and Brahmin and sometimes Coach.... all on sale.   Works for me.   
And now I'm off to bag ban island while my penny jar gets refilled.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes....these bags are my thing ..especially with buying smaller cute sizes....the pennies stretch even further...storage is also soooo much easier LOL....natural is my only consistency...crossbody is also becoming a consistency...brought out my black Cameron to wear....ummmm too big and heavy compared to CB Cameron...thinking Nylon with CBs when I need to carry more...the freedom of crossbody and utility of the nylon may be the combo I am looking for...I think will order that natural laurel CB and return what I don't like...it's worth the $7.50 to me to make the correct color decision for natural.....


----------



## Purpleflower123

Laurel CB is no longer on sale...I missed the Natural ☹


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Laurel CB is no longer on sale...I missed the Natural ☹


*PF*:  it will all work out.   There will be another sale.  In the meantime
maybe you will get the other colors.


----------



## Purpleflower123

True. I will keep saving and keep looking


----------



## Brendutch

Hello ladies! My prayers have been answered! I was looking for an Ivy Flo , and guess what I just saw? Yep, a new Leighton Florentine tote in QVC. However, it’s almost $500 ( with shipping and taxes)and has very cheap looking feet. What do you think? The feet maybe a dealbreaker


----------



## Purpleflower123

I have not seen feet like this before? What are those? Interesting...


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> I have not seen feet like this before? What are those? Interesting...


I was just checking Ebay for the nylon Leighton and it has the same feet. Maybe that is why the Florentine has them. But I don’t know, for the price I expected better looking feet.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I ran over to QVC to check it out...florentine with a metal tag and not a leather one too...interesting.  Yes, the nub feet would bother me...and no leather tag...beautiful colors tho.  A different kind of florentine bag than I've ever seen from Dooney.  Let us know your decision.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Hello ladies! My prayers have been answered! I was looking for an Ivy Flo , and guess what I just saw? Yep, a new Leighton Florentine tote in QVC. However, it’s almost $500 ( with shipping and taxes)and has very cheap looking feet. What do you think? The feet maybe a dealbreaker
> View attachment 5191548
> View attachment 5191549


Mornin' B! 

I watched the show Friday and again on replay yesterday. Jane raved about this bag in Ivy! Of course she loves green bags in general, but this bag in Ivy is truly beautiful! Don't let the feet stop you from buying it. I almost let that stop me from getting my Avatar bag, which has the same feet. (That, and web strap instead of a leather strap.) But I'm so happy I got it. I carried it for four months straight and never thought about the feet. I used it as my carry-on bag once, and the web strap proved to be the most comfortable strap for crossbody through a big airport. Unfortunately the bag was too heavy with all my junk to get a second chance as a carry-on bag.

Anyway, when the Florentine Toscana line debuted all the bags in this line have those feet. No, you won't hear the sound of the feet clicking when you sit it down, (I do love that sound!  ) but you will be happy about how easily it stays sitting up on most* surfaces. (*It sat up on every surface I put it on, just disclaiming because I didn't put it on every surface.) I'm sure I have pics somewhere in this forum, but if you type in A286136 in the search box on QVC (it's no longer available so a link won't work), you'll see the bag and my review. If you sort reviews by "Photo Reviews first" mine will be the first review. (SIU Mom - my old nic from the QVC forum days.  )

Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> I ran over to QVC to check it out...florentine with a metal tag and not a leather one too...interesting.  Yes, the nub feet would bother me...and no leather tag...beautiful colors tho.  A different kind of florentine bag than I've ever seen from Dooney.  Let us know your decision.....





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' B!
> 
> I watched the show Friday and again on replay yesterday. Jane raved about this bag in Ivy! Of course she loves green bags in general, but this bag in Ivy is truly beautiful! Don't let the feet stop you from buying it. I almost let that stop me from getting my Avatar bag, which has the same feet. (That, and web strap instead of a leather strap.) But I'm so happy I got it. I carried it for four months straight and never thought about the feet. I used it as my carry-on bag once, and the web strap proved to be the most comfortable strap for crossbody through a big airport. Unfortunately the bag was too heavy with all my junk to get a second chance as a carry-on bag.
> 
> Anyway, when the Florentine Toscana line debuted all the bags in this line have those feet. No, you won't hear the sound of the feet clicking when you sit it down, (I do love that sound!  ) but you will be happy about how easily it stays sitting up on most* surfaces. (*It sat up on every surface I put it on, just disclaiming because I didn't put it on every surface.) I'm sure I have pics somewhere in this forum, but if you type in A286136 in the search box on QVC (it's no longer available so a link won't work), you'll see the bag and my review. If you sort reviews by "Photo Reviews first" mine will be the first review. (SIU Mom - my old nic from the QVC forum days.  )
> 
> Please let us know what you decide!


Hello! It is gorgeous, isn’t it? But I think I’m going to wait. Lately, QVC is lowering the price of several Dooneys a few weeks after . Sometimes $100 off. I know they tend to sell out quickly, but I will kick myself if this happens again. Meanwhile, I’m waiting for the Patent Zip Tote ( $119 at ILD), and tomorrow a new Disney Dooney collection will be released ( Jerrod Maruyama). So, Peter Dooney take all my money…!!! LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Hello! It is gorgeous, isn’t it? But I think I’m going to wait. Lately, QVC is lowering the price of several Dooneys a few weeks after . Sometimes $100 off. I know they tend to sell out quickly, but I will kick myself if this happens again. Meanwhile, I’m waiting for the Patent Zip Tote ( $119 at ILD), and tomorrow a new Disney Dooney collection will be released ( Jerrod Maruyama). So, Peter Dooney take all my money…!!! LOL!


Good idea to wait. I re-read my review and if I could change anything it would be the part about paying full price being worth it. It was worth it as far as being impatient and not waiting, but if I had known that line was going to be reduced by.......FIFTY PERCENT a few months after debuting I would have certainly sat on my hands. I figured at most it would be $50.00 off in a few months. I can't wait to see your patent zip tote and the new Disney Dooney collection!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' B!
> 
> I watched the show Friday and again on replay yesterday. Jane raved about this bag in Ivy! Of course she loves green bags in general, but this bag in Ivy is truly beautiful! Don't let the feet stop you from buying it. I almost let that stop me from getting my Avatar bag, which has the same feet. (That, and web strap instead of a leather strap.) But I'm so happy I got it. I carried it for four months straight and never thought about the feet. I used it as my carry-on bag once, and the web strap proved to be the most comfortable strap for crossbody through a big airport. Unfortunately the bag was too heavy with all my junk to get a second chance as a carry-on bag.
> 
> Anyway, when the Florentine Toscana line debuted all the bags in this line have those feet. No, you won't hear the sound of the feet clicking when you sit it down, (I do love that sound!  ) but you will be happy about how easily it stays sitting up on most* surfaces. (*It sat up on every surface I put it on, just disclaiming because I didn't put it on every surface.) I'm sure I have pics somewhere in this forum, but if you type in A286136 in the search box on QVC (it's no longer available so a link won't work), you'll see the bag and my review. If you sort reviews by "Photo Reviews first" mine will be the first review. (SIU Mom - my old nic from the QVC forum days.  )
> 
> Please let us know what you decide!


I searched for the bag at QVC, and you are right,  the Toscana Domed Satchel has the same feet. Thank you for sending the item number!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> I searched for the bag at QVC, and you are right,  the Toscana Domed Satchel has the same feet. Thank you for sending the item number!


You're welcome!


----------



## Purpleflower123

50%? Wow. Yes. You are right.  I found out from this board that I could call HSN and get my money back whenever they reduce prices of items I have bought within 30 days.  So smart move to wait and see.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Brendutch:*  Be patient.  Chances are that bag will be on sale on QVC or show up on ILD
by next spring.  For $500 the bag should be perfect.  

I understand your reaction to the feet....
the Toscana collection had the same 'felt' feet.  I have several bags from that collection.
The feet were fine as long as I didn't obsess about them.   But,  although they called the
Toscana collection the Florentine Toscana,  the leather behaved differently.   The Toscana
leather scratched and it could not be buffed out.   Also,  I got water marks on my red Toscana
satchel and they dried and left stains behind.   So,   I'd advise more research on this new
collection to be sure it's worth big bucks.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Brendutch:*  Be patient.  Chances are that bag will be on sale on QVC or show up on ILD
> by next spring.  For $500 the bag should be perfect.
> 
> I understand your reaction to the feet....
> the Toscana collection had the same 'felt' feet.  I have several bags from that collection.
> The feet were fine as long as I didn't obsess about them.   But,  although they called the
> Toscana collection the Florentine Toscana,  the leather behaved differently.   The Toscana
> leather scratched and it could not be buffed out.   Also,  I got water marks on my red Toscana
> satchel and they dried and left stains behind.   So,   I'd advise more research on this new
> collection to be sure it's worth big bucks.


I hope they bring these bags to ILD or Dooney. com. I just noticed they bringing back old Florentine colors to QVC, and that's fantastic! I will wait. On the other hand,  I don't have any Toscana leather bags.  It's good to know about your experience with them.  Thank you for always giving helpful advice to the forum!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I recorded the Dooney show on QVC last week.... and was excited to see a full hour of 
only Florentine handbags.    Almost like the old days,  with more colors and some of the
beautifully detailed styles appearing again.    I remember that medium sized hobo with
the slanted zip pockets (on the front,  not the back).    And seeing Plum and Ivy and Teal and
Red and Bordeaux and TMoro along with black, natural, and navy was a lovely rainbow on some of
the styles.  

I miss the days of 20 colors of the Flo 'small' satchel being lined up on tables in front
of Sue and the host.    We always knew that some of the rarer or seasonal colors
would disappear.... but we hoped they would return after a year or two.   It's been a very long time.
Now, as then,  if you love one of the rarer colors.... keep your eyes open and snag it
before it becomes just a memory.   My stay on bag ban island will probably end as soon
as some of these styles/colors show up on ILD.   And I can't wait!  

Was I the only one who was frustrated by the way they displayed the handbags?
Squished and shapeless does not show their beauty.
And there is more to the designs than just the tassels and green suede collar inside.
Maybe I missed hearing the details that should have highlighted the unique and beautiful
aspects of each handbag (whip stitching, handles/strap flexibility, pleating/gathering, etc.  I had no product info cards to consult,  but I was mentally staging
and scripting the presentation very differently.   

And what's with all the size confusion
on the 13" and the 15" Flo satchel.... Dooney uses two sets of names (the original one and the new ones) and QVC has their own third set,  it seems.   Why can't someone come up with a simple
graphic that shows there are currently 5 sizes of Flo satchel.... list the length of each along side
a picture and name . and then identify which size or sizes are being offered in that presentation.
Nano, micro, and mini haven't been renamed.   It's just the small/regular and the medium/large/'satchel'
that seem to be giving everyone trouble.

And while I'm commenting.... a handbag that is 1lb 10oz isn't a little over a pound!
And the 15" Flo satchel (no matter what you name it) is not lightweight.

All in all,  the sight of those Flo handbags and array of colors overcame all the frustration
of the display and presentation.  But,  I'm familiar with these bags, and at least I think I
know the answers to my questions..... what about someone who is tempted to buy and
needs more info or just wants to make the right choice?   At the price point of Florentine handbags
most buyers want to feel comfortable about their choice.    Even the experienced Dooney
collector wants to know we are ordering the right size as we rush to grab up
a color or two.


----------



## swags

The QVC big deal is a medium Florentine hobo


			https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Medium-Florentine-Leather-Zip-Hobo.product.A390010.html?sc=SRCH


----------



## Purpleflower123

I saw this...want one...wish it had feet


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> The QVC big deal is a medium Florentine hobo
> 
> 
> https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Medium-Florentine-Leather-Zip-Hobo.product.A390010.html?sc=SRCH


Thanks for posting.  I wonder what the leather is like in person.  The photos show a lot
of leather texture.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I recorded the Dooney show on QVC last week.... and was excited to see a full hour of
> only Florentine handbags.    Almost like the old days,  with more colors and some of the
> beautifully detailed styles appearing again.    I remember that medium sized hobo with
> the slanted zip pockets (on the front,  not the back).    And seeing Plum and Ivy and Teal and
> Red and Bordeaux and TMoro along with black, natural, and navy was a lovely rainbow on some of
> the styles.
> 
> I miss the days of 20 colors of the Flo 'small' satchel being lined up on tables in front
> of Sue and the host.    We always knew that some of the rarer or seasonal colors
> would disappear.... but we hoped they would return after a year or two.   It's been a very long time.
> Now, as then,  if you love one of the rarer colors.... keep your eyes open and snag it
> before it becomes just a memory.   My stay on bag ban island will probably end as soon
> as some of these styles/colors show up on ILD.   And I can't wait!
> 
> Was I the only one who was frustrated by the way they displayed the handbags?
> Squished and shapeless does not show their beauty.
> And there is more to the designs than just the tassels and green suede collar inside.
> Maybe I missed hearing the details that should have highlighted the unique and beautiful
> aspects of each handbag (whip stitching, handles/strap flexibility, pleating/gathering, etc.  I had no product info cards to consult,  but I was mentally staging
> and scripting the presentation very differently.
> 
> And what's with all the size confusion
> on the 13" and the 15" Flo satchel.... Dooney uses two sets of names (the original one and the new ones) and QVC has their own third set,  it seems.   Why can't someone come up with a simple
> graphic that shows there are currently 5 sizes of Flo satchel.... list the length of each along side
> a picture and name . and then identify which size or sizes are being offered in that presentation.
> Nano, micro, and mini haven't been renamed.   It's just the small/regular and the medium/large/'satchel'
> that seem to be giving everyone trouble.
> 
> And while I'm commenting.... a handbag that is 1lb 10oz isn't a little over a pound!
> And the 15" Flo satchel (no matter what you name it) is not lightweight.
> 
> All in all,  the sight of those Flo handbags and array of colors overcame all the frustration
> of the display and presentation.  But,  I'm familiar with these bags, and at least I think I
> know the answers to my questions..... what about someone who is tempted to buy and
> needs more info or just wants to make the right choice?   At the price point of Florentine handbags
> most buyers want to feel comfortable about their choice.    Even the experienced Dooney
> collector wants to know we are ordering the right size as we rush to grab up
> a color or two.


Hi LJ!
I saw the show and I was also excited when Jane announced an all Florentine show. I have to agree about the presentation of the bags. I think part of the issue was they were doing an outdoor show, (they had been outside all day), and they didn't have a proper place to display all the bags. I think that's one reason they were struggling with sizes. But it didn't help that Jane was saying don't think of this as small, think of it as medium, or don't think of this as mini, think of it as small. If you haven't seen the bags IRL you'd be more confused by that.  And I thought the same thing about the weight of one of the bags. I thought she said something like, "It's light. It only weighs 1 pound 15 ounces." That's as close to two pounds as you can get and a two pound bag is not light. 

My heart will always long for a red Florentine satchel. I should have purchased one when I was working and driving. Now I'm walking and busing and it's just too heavy. But every time I see one, either presented, on youtube, or IRL, I want one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I saw the show and I was also excited when Jane announced an all Florentine show. I have to agree about the presentation of the bags. I think part of the issue was they were doing an outdoor show, (they had been outside all day), and they didn't have a proper place to display all the bags. I think that's one reason they were struggling with sizes. But it didn't help that Jane was saying don't think of this as small, think of it as medium, or don't think of this as mini, think of it as small. If you haven't seen the bags IRL you'd be more confused by that.  And I thought the same thing about the weight of one of the bags. I thought she said something like, "It's light. It only weighs 1 pound 15 ounces." That's as close to two pounds as you can get and a two pound bag is not light.
> 
> My heart will always long for a red Florentine satchel. I should have purchased one when I was working and driving. Now I'm walking and busing and it's just too heavy. But every time I see one, either presented, on youtube, or IRL, I want one.


*RN*:  Red Florentine is beautiful.  It makes a very striking handbag in a rich, bright, true red.
I've seen many red Flo bags in person and the color on them all is true red.

However,  every red Flo SLG I have purchased has been a more wine red color!    On their own,
their wine color is nice.... but they are NOT red and do not match my Flo red handbags.
The Flo SLGs were bought at different times (small wallet and  medium wristlet)
I don't know if other people have had the same experience,  but I pass this info along so that
you aren't too tempted to buy a red Flo SLG to satisfy your red Flo craving.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  Red Florentine is beautiful.  It makes a very striking handbag in a rich, bright, true red.
> I've seen many red Flo bags in person and the color on them all is true red.
> 
> However,  every red Flo SLG I have purchased has been a more wine red color!    On their own,
> their wine color is nice.... but they are NOT red and do not match my Flo red handbags.
> The Flo SLGs were bought at different times (small wallet and  medium wristlet)
> I don't know if other people have had the same experience,  but I pass this info along so that
> you aren't too tempted to buy a red Flo SLG to satisfy your red Flo craving.


Thanks LJ! I really appreciate the heads up. If I buy a Flo SLG it has to be red. Not, burgundy, oxblood, cranberry, or w(h)ine.  I would be disappointed in the color. I bought a red wallet almost two years ago and it was not red/red, but oxblood or something like that. I have no idea where that wallet is now. I'm sure it's buried deep in my closet either here, or at my DD's house.


----------



## swags

All the Flo talk inspired me to pull out my flo logo lock. It’s 4 years old and the shade has deepened a bit.


----------



## Purpleflower123

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ! I really appreciate the heads up. If I buy a Flo SLG it has to be red. Not, burgundy, oxblood, cranberry, or w(h)ine.  I would be disappointed in the color. I bought a red wallet almost two years ago and it was not red/red, but oxblood or something like that. I have no idea where that wallet is now. I'm sure it's buried deep in my closet either here, or at my DD's house.


My red flos as they patina look more Bordeaux to me...


----------



## Purpleflower123

swags said:


> All the Flo talk inspired me to pull out my flo logo lock. It’s 4 years old and the shade has deepened a bit.


Beauty!!!!


----------



## swags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ! I really appreciate the heads up. If I buy a Flo SLG it has to be red. Not, burgundy, oxblood, cranberry, or w(h)ine.  I would be disappointed in the color. I bought a red wallet almost two years ago and it was not red/red, but oxblood or something like that. I have no idea where that wallet is now. I'm sure it's buried deep in my closet either here, or at my DD's house.


I really want to add a red Flo to my collection in the near future.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> My red flos as they patina look more Bordeaux to me...





swags said:


> I really want to add a red Flo to my collection in the near future.


Hi PF and S!  

I did own a red Florentine medium pocket satchel. In fact, if you go to the first page of this thread, post #2, you'll see a picture of it from May 15, 2013. In April, 2014 I gave it to friend when I was deciding which bags to take with me when I moved here. I gave it away because it was too small to carry what I needed for work and I hadn't carried it a while at that point. What I didn't realize is how functional my smaller bags would be for my new lifestyle.  And PF, I think I know what you're talking about. I remember it being a darker red a year after I purchased it. I did look for one on the resale market a few months ago because I was just thinking about it. I saw one in good condition at a decent price, but it was missing the strap and that's another thing I liked about the bag, the slightly wider strap. I have a few straps I could have used but not as wide as the strap that came with this bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  the 'medium' Flo satchel is heavy.  I don't think your would enjoy it today as a walking around
handbag.    

And yes,  the strap width on the Flo satchels changes as you go from
the largest satchel (medium 15" length) down to the small (13" length) and to the mini (11"length).
The narrower straps get a lot of complaints from those who carry the bags on their shoulders
or crossbody.  Even tho the small and mini Flo satchels are much lighter than the medium,
they are still relatively heavy handbags.  The weight of the leather and all your items compressed
into a smaller space seems to make the width of the shoulder/crossbody more important.

Of course the less you carry,  the lighter the bag seems.  But by the time I add my keys and
cellphone even an otherwise empy nylon crossbody handbag is heavy and uncomfortable for me
because the strap is thin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  the 'medium' Flo satchel is heavy.  I don't think your would enjoy it today as a walking around
> handbag.
> 
> And yes,  the strap width on the Flo satchels changes as you go from
> the largest satchel (medium 15" length) down to the small (13" length) and to the mini (11"length).
> The narrower straps get a lot of complaints from those who carry the bags on their shoulders
> or crossbody.  Even tho the small and mini Flo satchels are much lighter than the medium,
> they are still relatively heavy handbags.  The weight of the leather and all your items compressed
> into a smaller space seems to make the width of the shoulder/crossbody more important.
> 
> Of course the less you carry,  the lighter the bag seems.  But by the time I add my keys and
> cellphone even an otherwise empy nylon crossbody handbag is heavy and uncomfortable for me
> because the strap is thin.


Hi LJ,
I'm sure you're right. I was thinking of pulling out my Olivia satchel when I get back to my DD's but I remember how it was heavier than I wanted to carry walking. I walked over three miles with it when my BFF came for a visit in 2016 and I remember halfway through our walk I was wishing I could leave it somewhere and have it delivered the rest of the way home.  And I don't think I was carrying much. I can imagine how Florentine leather will weigh me down.


----------



## Purpleflower123

When did the price become $498? Has there been an increase? I do not remember it being this expensive?


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> When did the price become $498? Has there been an increase? I do not remember it being this expensive?


A lot of the bags have had a huge price increase, including the nylon collection.  It's a way to make more profit,  even when offering significant discounts.  However,  the price does change every now and then. They make markdowns,  and you can also take advantage of other discounts.
P.S. Isn't that red bag gorgeous?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes I was admiring it and then saw the price.  I do not remember paying that much...$500? Even with 25% off, $373. I don't think I paid that much for my red medium satchel. Well hopefully great sales for the holidays.  I will have to really pay attention to the price games.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  the 'medium' Flo satchel started at $398 when it was first released,  many years ago.
(At least that is what I remember).   It stayed at that price for a long time.   Then it went
up to mid $400's,  I think.  Doesn't surprise me that it's $498 now.

I don't like the higher prices either.   But,  from a quality standpoint,  I've always thought
that the Dooney Flo handbags were much better value compared to other brands like
Coach and Tory Birch, etc.

I think the culture of discounts and sales has also contributed to pushing the 'list' price up.
The rest is just arithmetic (and marketing)....for the company and for the buyer.  Bottom  line real
dollars are what goes into or out of the bank. It's hard to keep our focus on that because we
forget all the numbers over time and tend to be attracted by the size of the discount!
We can't do much about the list prices going up,  but we can search for the biggest
discount in hopes of getting the best value.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Absolutely. I will certainly be looking for good deals, and thank you LF for always posting the good sales! Especially with the holidays coming..BEST gift is florentine!


----------



## swags

I wish this one was on sale. I guess it was a few weeks ago and I missed it.


			https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Convertible-Shopper.product.A453815.html?sc=PSCH&qq=mh&TZ=EST


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> I wish this one was on sale. I guess it was a few weeks ago and I missed it.
> 
> 
> https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Convertible-Shopper.product.A453815.html?sc=PSCH&qq=mh&TZ=EST


What timing! I'm watching the show on my DVR now. I opened this thread just as I'm watching the presentation of this shopper.   Yes, I think it was on sale when it debuted.  I hope you're able to catch it on sale soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I wish this one was on sale. I guess it was a few weeks ago and I missed it.
> 
> 
> https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-%26-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Convertible-Shopper.product.A453815.html?sc=PSCH&qq=mh&TZ=EST


*Swags:*  you have excellent taste.  That handbag has lots of beautiful Florentine leather.
But.... because it's large and Florentine.... it's heavy.  The description says over 3 lbs.
Once you add your things.... it will be much heavier.   I love the size and the look and
the deep 8" base is fantastic..... but I will have to leave bags like this one to those
who are stronger than I am.   If I see it on sale,  I will post a heads up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sunday morning, Sept 19.... a few 'new' items added on ILD in the
Florentine section.   I saw some light taupe (including small Satchel ,  13")
and some additional pale blue styles and one or 2 others.
The Logan small drawstring is there in black.....only 1 left.
Maybe someone will buy it and I can stop obsessing.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Swags:*  you have excellent taste.  That handbag has lots of beautiful Florentine leather.
> But.... because it's large and Florentine.... it's heavy.  The description says over 3 lbs.
> Once you add your things.... it will be much heavier.   I love the size and the look and
> the deep 8" base is fantastic..... but I will have to leave bags like this one to those
> who are stronger than I am.   If I see it on sale,  I will post a heads up.


Agree! Also, the pockets look very difficult to get in and out.  Otherwise, it is a gorgeous bag. It was in my cart for a minute, but then I thought about the weight and those pockets…  Maybe if they lowered the price…


----------



## swags

Brendutch said:


> Agree! Also, the pockets look very difficult to get in and out.  Otherwise, it is a gorgeous bag. It was in my cart for a minute, but then I thought about the weight and those pockets…  Maybe if they lowered the price…


I debated getting it a few times today. I didn’t think about the weight at first but a heavy bag gets tedious rather quickly. The leather looks gorgeous but I have seen a perfect Florentine on QVC only for a striped or pebbled one to show up at my house. For $500 they should all be perfect.


----------



## Brendutch

To the one that was looking for the Florentine side pocket hobo: it’s on sale at QVC ( 20 % off ).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I debated getting it a few times today. I didn’t think about the weight at first but a heavy bag gets tedious rather quickly. The leather looks gorgeous but I have seen a perfect Florentine on QVC only for a striped or pebbled one to show up at my house. For $500 they should all be perfect.


*Swags*:  when I look at the close up pics on the QVC site.... lately,  all the florentine leather looks
very textured.   Maybe it's just the hi-def photograpy?   Some of the YT videos of recent purchases
also seem to have Flo leather that is textured.   It's not exactly pebbled,  not exactly wrinkled,
but it's not smooth either.
The items I've gotten directly from Dooney or ILD are either smooth and supple or
thick and slightly grained (like I imagine saddle leather to be).  While I prefer the look and
feel of the smooth and supple,  I think the thick and slightly grained leather will hold up 
well for long term use and soften over time.  None of the bags I've gotten from Dooney or
ILD have the all over  texture  that the ones on QVC seem to have.

It's a mystery to me.   Is Dooey preparing the leather differently for the style on QVC...
maybe tumbling the leather to increase softness?  Or is it just a quirk of hi def photos?


----------



## Purpleflower123

I noticed that as well. The one flo Dooney I purchased from qvc...I returned. I think the Dooney produced for QVC is slightly different in terms of florentine. I did see the show a few weeks ago with the Satchels outside. I was heartbroken at how poorly they were displayed.  Looked awful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I noticed that as well. The one flo Dooney I purchased from qvc...I returned. I think the Dooney produced for QVC is slightly different in terms of florentine. I did see the show a few weeks ago with the Satchels outside. I was heartbroken at how poorly they were displayed.  Looked awful.


*PF:*  did you hear me yelling at the TV?  The display and the presentations left a lot
to be desired.  I think any Dooney Flo collector would have done a better job
describing the handbags and pointing out all the features.


----------



## Purpleflower123

It was horrible.  Show piece bags, treated like swap meet. Horrible lighting. I was appalled.


----------



## swags

One thing that’s nice about ebay is as long as you have a good seller, you can see the texture of the leather of the bag you will receive. 
In addition to some Florentine issues, I once received a saffiano bag from QVC with a dent in it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I got caught in the rain yesterday with my natural Laurel crossbody. Luckily I'd already sprayed with water repellent. Not a single stain on her. The water just bubbled up and never penetrated the leather. Thank God I spray all my new flo purses immediately.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I got caught in the rain yesterday with my natural Laurel crossbody. Luckily I'd already sprayed with water repellent. Not a single stain on her. The water just bubbled up and never penetrated the leather. Thank God I spray all my new flo purses immediately.


So glad it worked out well.


----------



## Momtutu

Hello! I came to ask the experts. 
Anyone know if the “dark chocolate” on QVC is the same as Tmoro?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Momtutu said:


> Hello! I came to ask the experts.
> Anyone know if the “dark chocolate” on QVC is the same as Tmoro?


Dooney uses different names in different collections.   Sometimes the
colors are very very similar,  sometimes you can only tell the difference
if you put the bags side by side in natural light.
Which handbag are you looking at?


----------



## Momtutu

The Florentine micro satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Momtutu said:


> The Florentine micro satchel.


I just checked the QVC listing,  and it's showing Tmoro for the Dooney
Florentine Micro satchel.  The Dooney site doesn't list either color now.

My 'educated' guess is that the bag is Tmoro brown,
and whoever described it as dark chocolate was trying to use words that
more people would understand.   (Only a long term Dooney lover knows
what Tmoro brown means..... and in the beginning,  we had no idea either.)

In the 'old days' when Dooney had dozens of colors in Florentine leather,
you sometimes saw several different shades of a color (like multiple greens,
or several pinks, or a range of bone, tan, natural, chestnut, Tmoro, and ginger).
The small Florentine satchel was offered in over 20 colors,  a rainbow that
filled multiple tables across the set.
But those days seem to be long gone,  and now we are lucky to have
more than 4 colors in any style.   So it's unlikely there are 2 very dark
browns now in the Florentine lineup. 

In 20 years I have never encountered a
Florentine satchel with the 'official' color of dark chocolate.   I've have
seen 'chocolate' used as a color name in other Dooney leathers. 

Dooney has also called that dark brown Espresso in the Florentine Toscana 
collection.  For all practical purposes the color is the same as Tmoro.

And just to add confusion.... QVC sometimes makes up it's own names for
styles and colors.   And on the resale market.... people often don't
know what the official names are when they list a handbag.

Tmoro brown is a very dark brown with black undertones.
I'd call it a neutral/cool shade of brown.  There are no warm or
golden or red highlights.    I have several Tmoro brown Dooney Florentine
handbags.   It's a beautiful color.... very neutral and works with every other
color I can think of.   It goes with black,  and navy, and grey, and every bright
or light color.   I think Tmoro brown is much prettier than elephant or taupe
(which are currently very popular neutrals).  I think Tmoro brown is a rich 
and more interesting color than black,   although I adore black Florentine leather.

Well,  by now you have made up your mind or I have totally confused you.
Hope my comments were helpful.  Color preferences are very personal....
there is no perfect color for everyone.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Steel blue Laurel CB and matching kiss lock arrived yesterday and are being sent back today.  I don't like the color at all...it's like a muddy blue faded look. Not for me! Kept the TMORO kiss lock wallet tho.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Steel blue Laurel CB and matching kiss lock arrived yesterday and are being sent back today.  I don't like the color at all...it's like a muddy blue faded look. Not for me! Kept the TMORO kiss lock wallet tho.


*PF*:  sorry the steel blue didn't make you smile.   I can understand your reaction.
I love looking at the color in pictures or on TV.   But in person....meh!   I'm guessing it
would be better in natural sun light.  I have 1 steel blue Flo,  a small wallet,
and I've been able to resist buying any more.   Dusty blue,  in pebbled leather is a richer 
color,  at least I prefer it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Keep resisting...not a flattering color at all LOL...just a muddy blue blah...like the color of some sort of medical pill.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Got my BB laurel CB..not pleased with scratches on a brand new bag...how did this happen?...Pebbly too. Oh well, I won't be sending back...not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  It will probably look better the more you give it some love and use.
Try dry buffing,  to bring out more luster and fade the scratches.
And enjoy your new Flo.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Good idea! That's what I will do....it has a red zipper...wish it was black black as stated...oh well, it's a Laurel CB...the function over form for me!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  I have a lot of black Flo handbags.  OK,  I have a lot of black handbags in many different
leathers.  In my experience,  black leather handbags are an acquired taste.... the black color absorbs
the light,  and the look is often subtle, understated, and elegant.  I love the sophisticated
and high quality look of a well made and well designed black leather handbag.
Alto leather and Florentine leather are among my favorites.
You either love the look,  or you don't.    

Black handbags used to be a wardrobe go to.... especially in big cities.
Brown,  was the more casual and sporty cousin. 

My black Flo handbags have worn very well..... they don't seem to get
water spots or show much wear.  Any pebbling makes them even more
durable.  And over time the leather takes on a soft glow.   You can't go wrong
with a black leather Flo.

As for the red zippers on many Flo handbags,  I have mixed feelings.
In the early days,  I preferred an all black look,  including the zipper tape.
Over time,  I've come to appreciate that little touch of red,  especially on some of
my more casual black handbags.  I've decided the red ads a little touch of interest
to the design of an all black handbag.

We tend to be influenced by what we see in fashion, on TV, online, on our friends,
and in our communities.   I haven't seen many black handbags over the past few years.
Yes,  there was usually one in most collections.  But the focus was often on natural,
shades of brown, elephant, and certain pop colors.  Black and navy were in the back row.
Our eyes got used to the colors that we saw most.   I started to collect brown 
and natural handbags.   Somehow I was convinced that elephant was a nice color....
OMG!    Elephant is OK in pebbled leather,  but in Flo.... all I see is greenish brown mud.
I'm giving away my Flo Amalie.... worn once.   Looking at it gives me no pleasure....
despite it's beautiful style, leather lining, and smooth Flo leather.  I want to love it....
but I can't.   Let's just say Flo elephant is
too neutral for me.   But others think it's stunning.  Give me black Flo leather instead....
anyday!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes got rid of my elephant bags in FLO...kept the elephant wallet...mixed feelings...the worst was steel blue. Horrible reaction I had. LOL. Love my black flos...they do age well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  I wonder if the dye lots vary a lot in some colors in Flo leather?
They say they use vegetable based dyes,  not chemical dyes.
Black, dk brown, navy are all consistent.   But some years some of the mid tone blues (like ocean blue
and denim blue) varied a lot.   And bordeaux is another color that is quite different in different years/and or items.
Even red.... my red Flo wallet and wristlet are more burgundy than red.   The red Flo handbags
I have gotten,  over many different years,  are all true red.

Maybe steel blue Flo is another color that can look different in different dye lots?
I only have 1 Flo steel blue item,  a foldover wristlet,  that I bought to try out the color.
Looks grey to me.  Not bad,  but not crave worthy.   Never added any other pieces in 
steel blue.   But,  I must say the online pictures all make it look beautiful.


----------



## Purpleflower123

The pictures do look beautiful..the reality a different matter. Red FLO is beautiful! I really like Moss color too.


----------



## westvillage

Finally the Laurel arrived, after a month (I knew it was a pre-order but still ...) It works for me in every way and I’m so happy with it. Its size and weight are just right and the Florentine leather is perfect, not at all pebbly ... thick, smooth and beautiful. I RARELY have a total ‘yes’ with a bag I haven’t seen in person so this is a rare one. I’m excited about having a relationship with the natural color Florentine, watching it break in and change over time. I’ll Appleguard it first though. Really, really pleased


----------



## Purpleflower123

I'm so glad. I felt the same way when I got my natural Laural CB.. thus,  I bought it in Chestnut and Black. Enjoy it...it looks stunning! Yes spray that baby DOWN LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

westvillage said:


> View attachment 5226977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Laurel arrived, after a month (I knew it was a pre-order but still ...) It works for me in every way and I’m so happy with it. Its size and weight are just right and the Florentine leather is perfect, not at all pebbly ... thick, smooth and beautiful. I RARELY have a total ‘yes’ with a bag I haven’t seen in person so this is a rare one. I’m excited about having a relationship with the natural color Florentine, watching it break in and change over time. I’ll Appleguard it first though. Really, really pleased


Enjoy your beautiful new Dooney Florentine treasure.
Glad it was a perfect score!


----------



## Cheryle Williams

BadWolf10 said:


> OM to the G!!! Fuschia Hattie and continental clutch are here. And so worth the wait.  One pic is in sunlight the other in shade.... I'm in love... another Hattie for the collection ❤


These are amazing! Love the color & drawstring. The only fuschia I have currently is the Florentine small satchel. I’ll never part with it!  C~


----------



## Cheryle Williams

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  QVC and HSN are really good about price reductions when I've called them,  I don't know if they do it for the entire  30 day return period or limit it to 2 weeks.  If it's a temporary price reduction,  you have to call while that price reduction is active.   Either way,  a lot better than DB or ILD policy,   I'm glad you followed up and saved your DD a few $.
> 
> Can't wait until you see your new suede bag.


This is great to know!  I had no idea.. but now I’ll keep my eyes open!


----------



## Cheryle Williams

Purpleflower123 said:


> Ummmm I am on preoder for two flos....hope I get them....very disappointing when it's canceled...Hsn does that to me sometimes too.


Just curious .. did you get them?


----------



## Cheryle Williams

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes I was admiring it and then saw the price.  I do not remember paying that much...$500? Even with 25% off, $373. I don't think I paid that much for my red medium satchel. Well hopefully great sales for the holidays.  I will have to really pay attention to the price games.


This price hike really bothers me. I haven’t bought another Flo satchel because of this new price. That’s a huge hike for us loyal Flo girls!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Monday,  Nov 1, 2021.
ILD sale,  30% off
Some fuchsia Flo
Do your math to see if the final prices works for you....
Most seem to come out at about half off the 'retail' price....
but since the 'retail prices' are high....
I don't see any great bargains.

On the other hand,  if there is a bag you want,   the current
'retail price' is what it is.... so getting half off on something you
will treasure is better than  70% off on a bag you really didn't 
crave.   

Fuchsia Flo is an amazing color.... if you like vivid colors.
I'm drooling over an Amelie to add to my collection.
I already own the Hattie and small Flo satchel in fuchsia,
so clearly I don't need another fuchsia Flo.


----------



## HannaS1001

Where are the mini satchels?   QVC has none and Dooney has the 4-5 colors they have for every bag. I love the mini and sad to see the only new color is brown tmoro , gorgeous yes but not what i need. I wonder if they are doing away withe the mini?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Cheryle Williams said:


> This price hike really bothers me. I haven’t bought another Flo satchel because of this new price. That’s a huge hike for us loyal Flo girls!!!


Yes....everything is up! Inflation


----------



## Cheryle Williams

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes....everything is up! Inflation


I know!!! It’s so sad!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I've had some luck on ILD on ebay...seems their sales are a lot better if you can catch them...check daily...I've gotten two flo small zip wallets for $34...and FREE SHIPPING. Which is better than ILD.com and DB.com. I am just buying SLGs at this point. I have my 15 flo bags that I want to keep in my collection...so all done with bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I've had some luck on ILD on ebay...seems their sales are a lot better if you can catch them...check daily...I've gotten two flo small zip wallets for $34...and FREE SHIPPING. Which is better than ILD.com and DB.com. I am just buying SLGs at this point. I have my 15 flo bags that I want to keep in my collection...so all done with bags.


PF:  purse peach?   I didn't think any of us ever achieved purse peace!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes it's been a journey! I'm a crossbody girl through and through...have all the colors of the rainbow I want and the styles...so now it's matching SLGs...and U switch purses almost daily to match my outfit LOL. So easy to do when you only carry 3 silhouettes in rainbow colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I am so tempted by the fuchsia Amelie Flo handbag on ILD.
Love the color,  love the style,  love the leather lining.
But my handbag collection runneth over....like a volcano about to erupt.
I must say no and remind myself I already own 2 other fuchsia Flo handbags.
But.... oh.... that fuchsia Amelie is so beautiful.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Major price increases on DB.com on florentine....probably $20 to $30 per bag...grab what you can on sale.  I'm itching for another wallet.  Hopefully more colors come out.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Got a Bordeaux kiss lock flo wallet from ILD that was so pebbled it didn't even look like florentine...worst pebbling I had ever seen...looked just like my pebbled leather wallets...RETURNED....

Purchased my red and tmoro Laurels CB beautiful...then the next week 30% percent off...which was about $80 discount on each purse...RETURNED and Purchased them again at a discount.... worth paying the $9 for shipping them bought back...saved enough to buy the Bordeaux mini hobo camden crossbody..which was $130 and still came out ahead. Oh the hoops we jump through lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Got a Bordeaux kiss lock flo wallet from ILD that was so pebbled it didn't even look like florentine...worst pebbling I had ever seen...looked just like my pebbled leather wallets...RETURNED....
> 
> Purchased my red and tmoro Laurels CB beautiful...then the next week 30% percent off...which was about $80 discount on each purse...RETURNED and Purchased them again at a discount.... worth paying the $9 for shipping them bought back...saved enough to buy the Bordeaux mini hobo camden crossbody..which was $130 and still came out ahead. Oh the hoops we jump through lol


*PF:*  that's the frustrating thing about the sales..... and the fact that Dooney and ILD won't do price adjustments.   But you did the right thing.... too much money to leave on the table.  Hope your new handbags are perfection.   Maybe if they get enough returns they will adjust their policy ....
not holding my breath.  At least ehy are very reliable about accepting returns and their online
label is a reasonable price (compared to other shipping/insurance options).

Sorry the kiss lock wasn't a winner.   But if the pebbling will make you
miserable every time you look at it,  then returning it made sense.   I think that the SLGs are
hit and miss.  Clearly made from left over pieces of leather....   all my red Flo SLGs are a burgundy
color.... not red like my red Flo handbags... not bordeaux either.   Not a bad color,  just not a match
for the red handbags,  or bordeaux handbags.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes...$83 off each Laurel...had to return immediately! That was too much money to let go...I'm iffy on the camden but decided to try as it seems cute. Shipping is up to 9.50 now and not 7.50 but since I returned both together.. only paid the 9.50.  They should give me the discount and I not have to go through all this.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Got the tmoro and red Laurels...very disappointed with tmoro one...leather looked dry and cracked looking and the stitching of the pleats on the sides were crooked...I even had my husband look at it...he agreed...I don't know how this passed quality control...even the red one had scratches on it but I just conditioned it and it was okay...they must be using scrap florentine to make these newer bags and wallets. I recently returned a framed wallet that also looked horrible. The tmoro was just dry and the leather looked really pulled or stretched in the wrong way...oh well returning the tmoro. I hope my Bordeaux camden comes out really nice whenever it's released from backorder.  I may go over to awl 3.0 for my next purchase and give florentine a break...mass production has really picked up and quality down...maybe after the holidays it will be better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Got the tmoro and red Laurels...very disappointed with tmoro one...leather looked dry and cracked looking and the stitching of the pleats on the sides were crooked...I even had my husband look at it...he agreed...I don't know how this passed quality control...even the red one had scratches on it but I just conditioned it and it was okay...they must be using scrap florentine to make these newer bags and wallets. I recently returned a framed wallet that also looked horrible. The tmoro was just dry and the leather looked really pulled or stretched in the wrong way...oh well returning the tmoro. I hope my Bordeaux camden comes out really nice whenever it's released from backorder.  I may go over to awl 3.0 for my next purchase and give florentine a break...mass production has really picked up and quality down...maybe after the holidays it will be better.


Sorry your tmoro Laurel was disappointing.  In these days of mass production,  quality control seems to
be checking 1 item out of many.   Gone are the days when each item got a QC review.  Now it's
a sampling and I'm guessing not many items are actually checked by a human being.

Add in the labor and materials shortages,  and it's a wonder that any of the things we get
are good.  Sad,  because at these prices,  it's not fast fashion.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes...ordered my awl 3.0 crossbody.  Hoping that is at least top notch.  I am disappointed with the florentine of late. No quality control at all. If it was hand-sewn, they should have seen that the pleats were not consistent and placed incorrectly.  Just seemed thrown together with left over mismatched leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes...ordered my awl 3.0 crossbody.  Hoping that is at least top notch.  I am disappointed with the florentine of late. No quality control at all. If it was hand-sewn, they should have seen that the pleats were not consistent and placed incorrectly.  Just seemed thrown together with left over mismatched leather.


*PF*:  at least we have the option of easy returns.  Can you imagine buying a handbag that costs 
20 times as much and then only getting a store credit if it doesn't meet your expectations?

I'm still struggling to understand leather quality.... Dooney Florentine is full grain leather.   That means the top surface can be less than perfect.   Some brands buff the top surface of their leather.... so lit looks
smooth.... but according to leather experts,  that processing makes the leather not as good.
We won't even get into other processes and coatings and tumbling and embossing and splitting
the leather.   How does quality intersect with preference?   

I have the same questions regarding
diamonds.    I know what defines the best.... but in the real world,  with budgets to contend with,
what makes one stone better than another?   Where does personal preference intersect with
size and color and clarity and quality of cutting?  

Ideal often comes with a very high price tag.  In handbags,  do we want 1 of the 'best' or multiples
of very good,  or doesn't it matter at all as long as it holds our stuff?


----------



## Purpleflower123

I could deal with the leather but the crooked seems was ridiculous.  Ridiculous


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I could deal with the leather but the crooked seems was ridiculous.  Ridiculous


You have a right to better quality.  Glad you were able to return the handbag.
Mass production, or not,  we speak (vote) with our money and if a company doesn't
meet our standards,  then we don't need to buy or keep their products.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am hoping that mini camden in Bordeaux is a winner when I get it...looks very cute.


----------



## Viv99

Hi All! Can anyone offer any insight into the ecru color in Florentine in terms of color transfer, how it patinas over time, how easily it stains, etc.? Is it crazy to buy that color? I'm considering the large Florentine satchel in that color. Any opinions/experience appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Great question! I am also curious as I'm too afraid to buy it. Hopefully we get some ideas!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Florentine leather can easily pick up dirt and stains and color transfer.  The surface of the Flo leather
is porous.  Light colors are vulnerable and color transfer from dark clothing is always a real risk if you
wear your handbag cross body or on the shoulder.  Bags that are hand carried seem to be a little
safer from color transfer since they don't touch the body continuously, aren't subject to as much
friction, etc.

Others who have light color Flo handbags have enjoyed them.... but they inspect them daily
and remove any visible color transfer or dirt each night.  Once dark dye has been absorbed beyond the surface, you have no chance of removing it.  Daily care isn't a guarantee, but it can help you
enjoy light color Florentine.  Sometimes you can remove the dye transfer before it has set,
and sometimes, not.

I see light color Flrentine as occasion handbags, not the one you wear every day and
toss about.  I have an Ecru Flo (never used) and a bone Flo that I've used a few times.
Both are stunning.  But.... I can't relax when I use them.

Others may disagree, but that's my take on the question.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I agree and won't be purchasing Ecru. I want to be able to wear my bags without worry. Natural and Salmon are worry enough. Thanks for the insight


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Florentine leather can easily pick up dirt and stains and color transfer.  The surface of the Flo leather
> is porous.  Light colors are vulnerable and color transfer from dark clothing is always a real risk if you
> wear your handbag cross body or on the shoulder.  Bags that are hand carried seem to be a little
> safer from color transfer since they don't touch the body continuously, aren't subject to as much
> friction, etc.
> 
> Others who have light color Flo handbags have enjoyed them.... but they inspect them daily
> and remove any visible color transfer or dirt each night.  Once dark dye has been absorbed beyond the surface, you have no chance of removing it.  Daily care isn't a guarantee, but it can help you
> enjoy light color Florentine.  Sometimes you can remove the dye transfer before it has set,
> and sometimes, not.
> 
> I see light color Flrentine as occasion handbags, not the one you wear every day and
> toss about.  I have an Ecru Flo (never used) and a bone Flo that I've used a few times.
> Both are stunning.  But.... I can't relax when I use them.
> 
> Others may disagree, but that's my take on the question.


Thank you so much for your thorough answer! I purchased the Large Flo Satchel in ecru this morning. How long have you had yours without using it? Also, any advice on caring for Flo bags? I only recently discovered D&B, and am absolutely blown away by the craftsmanship. I have a closet full of YSL, Givenchy, Gucci, Prada, Chanel and none of them come close to the quality of D&B. Maybe the vintage 90s Gucci comes close, but none of the others. It's funny how the leather and stitching on even YSL's famous Sac de Jour (I have 2) don't hold a candle to D&B. If D&B had a slightly more modern aesthetic, I think they could command prices on par with the aforementioned brands. Anyway, I've amassed 8 Flo bags in the past year in my newfound D&B obsession, and am wondering if you're supposed to treat them with Apple Care like other high end bags? Any advice appreciated! Also, what's up with some of the Flo bags having a slightly pebbled texture? Any way to smoothen it out? Thanks again!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Thank you so much for your thorough answer! I purchased the Large Flo Satchel in ecru this morning. How long have you had yours without using it? Also, any advice on caring for Flo bags? I only recently discovered D&B, and am absolutely blown away by the craftsmanship. I have a closet full of YSL, Givenchy, Gucci, Prada, Chanel and none of them come close to the quality of D&B. Maybe the vintage 90s Gucci comes close, but none of the others. It's funny how the leather and stitching on even YSL's famous Sac de Jour (I have 2) don't hold a candle to D&B. If D&B had a slightly more modern aesthetic, I think they could command prices on par with the aforementioned brands. Anyway, I've amassed 8 Flo bags in the past year in my newfound D&B obsession, and am wondering if you're supposed to treat them with Apple Care like other high end bags? Any advice appreciated! Also, what's up with some of the Flo bags having a slightly pebbled texture? Any way to smoothen it out? Thanks again!


Welcome to the group of women (and some men) who recognize and appreciate the quality
of Dooney craftsmanship and leathers.  Your handbag collection sounds impressive.  My basis of comparison is much more mid-range popular designers and I agree.... Dooney is superior and blows
the others away.   Price for price, and especially with sales,  Dooney is amazing.

Regarding Florentine leather... many ladies do treat (or pre-treat) their Flo bags with Apple conditioner and cleaner.
Dooney does not recommend using any products, so I'm hesitant.   I usually wait a year before my
Flo bags are no longer brand new, and then I relax enough to use Apple conditioner, if I think the
bag needs some extra love.  I always test each bag in a hidden spot, to be sure there is no problem.
I've only had 1 handbag, out of many, where the dye came off when I used the conditioner.
I don't know if it was just supersaturated, but I stopped.  I haven't had any other issues with that
bag and it's been fine in its naked state.

Some people also us a water repellant spray.  I never have.

I find that dark color Florentine leather, like black, Tmoro, and navy are very
hearty and don't show water spots or dirt.  Other colors will darken if wet with water,
and the spots may or may not disappear when the bag dries.
Rubbing a Florentine handbag with a white, clean, microrfiber cloth, will bring up the
oils in the leather, give it a luster, remove surface dirt, and blend small scratches and spots.
Use a circular motion when messaging your Flo leather.

The texture of Florentine leather can be smooth, pebbled, or a mix.  It's full grain leather,
the top quality of leather.
Because the surface of the leather has not been polished or sanded, any natural variations
may be there.  I guess Dooney could pick only the most pristine pieces of leather,
but then the cost of the bags would be substantially higher.

I think that most people prefer a smooth surface.  But... in my experience, a pebbled
Florentine leather will look new longer and show far fewer scratches.  As long as the finish
is consistent or the pebbling is discrete, I'm OK with it.   Side by side in a store,
I've even been known to choose the pebbled Florentine bag over a specific smooth
one.  It depends on how it looks.

You might also like the Dooney ALTO collection.  It's manufactured in Italy and
uses high quality leather with a smoother surface than Florentine.  The styles are
very different than the typical Dooney line.  The leather is much more structured.
Also,  the interiors of the Alto line are done differently than typical Dooney bags in
terms of lining and organization.  Alto bags are generally very understated and often elegant.

Enjoy  your new handbag.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Welcome to the group of women (and some men) who recognize and appreciate the quality
> of Dooney craftsmanship and leathers.  Your handbag collection sounds impressive.  My basis of comparison is much more mid-range popular designers and I agree.... Dooney is superior and blows
> the others away.   Price for price, and especially with sales,  Dooney is amazing.
> 
> Regarding Florentine leather... many ladies do treat (or pre-treat) their Flo bags with Apple conditioner and cleaner.
> Dooney does not recommend using any products, so I'm hesitant.   I usually wait a year before my
> Flo bags are no longer brand new, and then I relax enough to use Apple conditioner, if I think the
> bag needs some extra love.  I always test each bag in a hidden spot, to be sure there is no problem.
> I've only had 1 handbag, out of many, where the dye came off when I used the conditioner.
> I don't know if it was just supersaturated, but I stopped.  I haven't had any other issues with that
> bag and it's been fine in its naked state.
> 
> Some people also us a water repellant spray.  I never have.
> 
> I find that dark color Florentine leather, like black, Tmoro, and navy are very
> hearty and don't show water spots or dirt.  Other colors will darken if wet with water,
> and the spots may or may not disappear when the bag dries.
> Rubbing a Florentine handbag with a white, clean, microrfiber cloth, will bring up the
> oils in the leather, give it a luster, remove surface dirt, and blend small scratches and spots.
> Use a circular motion when messaging your Flo leather.
> 
> The texture of Florentine leather can be smooth, pebbled, or a mix.  It's full grain leather,
> the top quality of leather.
> Because the surface of the leather has not been polished or sanded, any natural variations
> may be there.  I guess Dooney could pick only the most pristine pieces of leather,
> but then the cost of the bags would be substantially higher.
> 
> I think that most people prefer a smooth surface.  But... in my experience, a pebbled
> Florentine leather will look new longer and show far fewer scratches.  As long as the finish
> is consistent or the pebbling is discrete, I'm OK with it.   Side by side in a store,
> I've even been known to choose the pebbled Florentine bag over a specific smooth
> one.  It depends on how it looks.
> 
> You might also like the Dooney ALTO collection.  It's manufactured in Italy and
> uses high quality leather with a smoother surface than Florentine.  The styles are
> very different than the typical Dooney line.  The leather is much more structured.
> Also,  the interiors of the Alto line are done differently than typical Dooney bags in
> terms of lining and organization.  Alto bags are generally very understated and often elegant.
> 
> Enjoy  your new handbag.


Thank you again for all the insight! I'm going to get a white microfiber cloth and keep it on hand for my Flo bags. In the past few months, I've amassed a medium flo russell, 2 large flo satchels (ecru on order), 1 medium flo satchel, 3 flo logo locks, a croco fino in red (gorgeous), a large flo snap coin purse (on order), and a green samba logo lock. The only one I'm not thrilled with is the green samba logo lock. It's a pretty bag, but I've gotten spoiled with the flo leather and so it feels inferior lol. I never used it, so I've posted it for sale. I also ordered a large Flo satchel in elephant, but D&B canceled the order after a couple of months because it was out of stock. I'm sticking to the basic colors (all of my bags are natural with the exception of a Bordeaux logo lock and a black logo lock and that new Flo ecru satchel I just ordered). I'm eyeing the Perry satchel now, but I think I need to chill for a second because I don't know what the hell I need all these bags for lol. The Flo leather is just so damn nice. I did peruse the Alto line per your suggestion. They look really nice. I wish I could see them in person, though. I don't believe there are any D&B retail stores near Atlanta, and I don't think Macy's or Dillard's carry that line. I'm also looking at the All Weather line, but for that price, I feel like I should get Flo. Thanks again. I'm so excited to be part of this community of fellow D&B lovers. Truly a great brand, and a welcoming community! If I get some time this weekend, I'll post a pic of my bags to fully illustrate my newfound obsession .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Thank you again for all the insight! I'm going to get a white microfiber cloth and keep it on hand for my Flo bags. In the past few months, I've amassed a medium flo russell, 2 large flo satchels (ecru on order), 1 medium flo satchel, 3 flo logo locks, a croco fino in red (gorgeous), a large flo snap coin purse (on order), and a green samba logo lock. The only one I'm not thrilled with is the green samba logo lock. It's a pretty bag, but I've gotten spoiled with the flo leather and so it feels inferior lol. I never used it, so I've posted it for sale. I also ordered a large Flo satchel in elephant, but D&B canceled the order after a couple of months because it was out of stock. I'm sticking to the basic colors (all of my bags are natural with the exception of a Bordeaux logo lock and a black logo lock and that new Flo ecru satchel I just ordered). I'm eyeing the Perry satchel now, but I think I need to chill for a second because I don't know what the hell I need all these bags for lol. The Flo leather is just so damn nice. I did peruse the Alto line per your suggestion. They look really nice. I wish I could see them in person, though. I don't believe there are any D&B retail stores near Atlanta, and I don't think Macy's or Dillard's carry that line. I'm also looking at the All Weather line, but for that price, I feel like I should get Flo. Thanks again. I'm so excited to be part of this community of fellow D&B lovers. Truly a great brand, and a welcoming community! If I get some time this weekend, I'll post a pic of my bags to fully illustrate my newfound obsession .


You have an amazing collection.  I hope you enjoy each and every one of your handbags,
for years and years and years.
And no, we don't need all those handbags, since each one is high quality and will last and last.
But, it seems they are so nice, that we want to keep adding more and more to our collections.

I started out adding different colors in different styles.   Then, I fell off the cliff and decided I
needed a rainbow of colors in every style that I liked.  And then it seemed important to have
different shades of colors I loved.   Back in the day, the Florentine satchel was available in over
20 colors (generally on QVC, but sometimes also on Dooney or ILD or in a Dooney boutique
or Dooney outlet).  There were multiple shades of blue, several shades of green, and shades of pink.
Lavender and salmon were also available.  As was yellow.  Needless to say, we didn't appreciate
the bounty, and Dooney cut back to 'core colors'.   I think this was around the 2007/2008
financial recession.   Only in the last few years have we seen more than 5 colors in Florentine
leather re-appear.  And collectors scoop them up as fast as they pop up.

Since you mentioned the color elephant in your post, I'm going to share my personal
opinion.  I know that elephant is a very popular color.   And in pebbled leather, it's a deep
taupe (grey/brown mix) and I like it.   

But in Florentine leather, I think elephant is very unappealing.
It looks much more brown than taupe.  The kindest thing I can say is it reminds me of mud.
Florentine elephant looks drab and dull to me.  It has no warmth, but it's not
a cool grey either.  I know it's considered a neutral, and some people like a color that
works with everything in their wardrobe.  To me it looks ugly, tired, old.

I like my handbags to look beautiful.
Yes, the color needs to work with my outfit...either by making a statement or
just completing the look in an elegant way.  Flo elephant doesn't do it for me.

I own 2 Flo elephant handbags, both purchased online at the same time in a moment
of insanity.  (Everyone was raving about the color and the bags were on a great sale).  
The best way I have found to
'style' them is to add silk scarves draped from the handles with colors that tie into my
outfit and also have shades of elephant (or greens and browns that resemble
the elephant color).   I know color is personal, and looks different to everyone.
So I'm not trying to push my taste onto anyone else.   But online photos rarely
show what a color will look like in real life.   And some colors look very different
in natural light than fluorescent light.   So, try to get a look at the color elephant
in Florentine leather in person or at least be sure the bag you order online
can be returned if you don't like the color.

I'm giving away my 2 elephant Flo handbags as soon as I can find loving homes for them.
Hopefully one of my relatives/friends or their daughters will appreciate the color more than I do.
The bags themselves are stunning.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Thank you again for all the insight! I'm going to get a white microfiber cloth and keep it on hand for my Flo bags. In the past few months, I've amassed a medium flo russell, 2 large flo satchels (ecru on order), 1 medium flo satchel, 3 flo logo locks, a croco fino in red (gorgeous), a large flo snap coin purse (on order), and a green samba logo lock. The only one I'm not thrilled with is the green samba logo lock. It's a pretty bag, but I've gotten spoiled with the flo leather and so it feels inferior lol. I never used it, so I've posted it for sale. I also ordered a large Flo satchel in elephant, but D&B canceled the order after a couple of months because it was out of stock. I'm sticking to the basic colors (all of my bags are natural with the exception of a Bordeaux logo lock and a black logo lock and that new Flo ecru satchel I just ordered). I'm eyeing the Perry satchel now, but I think I need to chill for a second because I don't know what the hell I need all these bags for lol. The Flo leather is just so damn nice. I did peruse the Alto line per your suggestion. They look really nice. I wish I could see them in person, though. I don't believe there are any D&B retail stores near Atlanta, and I don't think Macy's or Dillard's carry that line. I'm also looking at the All Weather line, but for that price, I feel like I should get Flo. Thanks again. I'm so excited to be part of this community of fellow D&B lovers. Truly a great brand, and a welcoming community! If I get some time this weekend, I'll post a pic of my bags to fully illustrate my newfound obsession .


I purchased the awl 3.0 and returned it...I agree for the price I could get a beautiful flo!


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> You have an amazing collection.  I hope you enjoy each and every one of your handbags,
> for years and years and years.
> And no, we don't need all those handbags, since each one is high quality and will last and last.
> But, it seems they are so nice, that we want to keep adding more and more to our collections.
> 
> I started out adding different colors in different styles.   Then, I fell off the cliff and decided I
> needed a rainbow of colors in every style that I liked.  And then it seemed important to have
> different shades of colors I loved.   Back in the day, the Florentine satchel was available in over
> 20 colors (generally on QVC, but sometimes also on Dooney or ILD or in a Dooney boutique
> or Dooney outlet).  There were multiple shades of blue, several shades of green, and shades of pink.
> Lavender and salmon were also available.  As was yellow.  Needless to say, we didn't appreciate
> the bounty, and Dooney cut back to 'core colors'.   I think this was around the 2007/2008
> financial recession.   Only in the last few years have we seen more than 5 colors in Florentine
> leather re-appear.  And collectors scoop them up as fast as they pop up.
> 
> Since you mentioned the color elephant in your post, I'm going to share my personal
> opinion.  I know that elephant is a very popular color.   And in pebbled leather, it's a deep
> taupe (grey/brown mix) and I like it.
> 
> But in Florentine leather, I think elephant is very unappealing.
> It looks much more brown than taupe.  The kindest thing I can say is it reminds me of mud.
> Florentine elephant looks drab and dull to me.  It has no warmth, but it's not
> a cool grey either.  I know it's considered a neutral, and some people like a color that
> works with everything in their wardrobe.  To me it looks ugly, tired, old.
> 
> I like my handbags to look beautiful.
> Yes, the color needs to work with my outfit...either by making a statement or
> just completing the look in an elegant way.  Flo elephant doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I own 2 Flo elephant handbags, both purchased online at the same time in a moment
> of insanity.  (Everyone was raving about the color and the bags were on a great sale).
> The best way I have found to
> 'style' them is to add silk scarves draped from the handles with colors that tie into my
> outfit and also have shades of elephant (or greens and browns that resemble
> the elephant color).   I know color is personal, and looks different to everyone.
> So I'm not trying to push my taste onto anyone else.   But online photos rarely
> show what a color will look like in real life.   And some colors look very different
> in natural light than fluorescent light.   So, try to get a look at the color elephant
> in Florentine leather in person or at least be sure the bag you order online
> can be returned if you don't like the color.
> 
> I'm giving away my 2 elephant Flo handbags as soon as I can find loving homes for them.
> Hopefully one of my relatives/friends or their daughters will appreciate the color more than I do.
> The bags themselves are stunning.



Thanks for your insight on the elephant color! I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed that the order was canceled. I do already have 2 other grayish/brownish bags (other brands) and I rarely use them, so perhaps it's for the best. I do love your idea of styling bags with scarves. I need to get into that. It always looks so elegant in pictures.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Thanks for your insight on the elephant color! I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed that the order was canceled. I do already have 2 other grayish/brownish bags (other brands) and I rarely use them, so perhaps it's for the best. I do love your idea of styling bags with scarves. I need to get into that. It always looks so elegant in pictures.


I have had elephant twice and each time sell it...I can only compare it to steel blue. It's just a muddy color to me. I have no elephant, no steel blue, and no ecru. I am crazy about florentine.  The smell is absolutely divine.  Natural is the LOVE of my life. Just the LOVE...next Chestnut...followed by Fauchia/Salmon...the rest are bonuses


----------



## Purpleflower123

3rd time was the charm..Laurel TMORO CB...got for $125....glad I returned the awl 3.0..I could buy 3 flos for the price....I will combo this with my ostrich espresso framed wallet...Ostrich has grown on me.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> 3rd time was the charm..Laurel TMORO CB...got for $125....glad I returned the awl 3.0..I could buy 3 flos for the price....I will combo this with my ostrich espresso framed wallet...Ostrich has grown on me.


Beautiful! I hear the Laurel is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Purpleflower123

It is very comfortable.  My husband and I went to dinner and a concert last weekend and I wore my Black Laurel CB the whole time while walking downtown.  Easy to carry since it's hands free, my Laurels are my bigger bags since their width is 5 inches. Adds a lot of real estate, I can carry extras like papers and my sunglass case, even a water bottle. Small dooney smile or I can zip up for closure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> 3rd time was the charm..Laurel TMORO CB...got for $125....glad I returned the awl 3.0..I could buy 3 flos for the price....I will combo this with my ostrich espresso framed wallet...Ostrich has grown on me.


Beautiful! Enjoy carrying her with your ostrich wallet!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much! My husband choose for me..it was either TMORO or Red. He decided Tmoro.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  glad you got a winner and are enjoying your Laurels.
Your leather on your newest one in TMoro looks amazing.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes I am pleased, had to send it back several times.  Maybe a bad batch? My husband commented that this one is smoother and has less lines in it...last one was very wrinkled.


----------



## Viv99

Can anyone offer opinions on the Perry Satchel in Florentine or any of the Tartan bags?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thank you so much! My husband choose for me..it was either TMORO or Red. He decided Tmoro.


He chose TMORO over RED??? Put your husband on the phone!   I actually love Dooney's TMORO on Florentine. My weakness for red precludes me from getting it because if I love the style and function of a bag I always wish I had it in red.

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Viv99 said:


> Can anyone offer opinions on the Perry Satchel in Florentine or any of the Tartan bags?


Hi Viv!  
I don't have any experience with the Perry Satchel, although it was on my short list for a while. (Before I realized I need smaller crossbody bags for day to day carry.) As far as the Tartan bags, my sister bought one about three years ago. (I was watching a Dooney show on QVC and she happened to walk in when it was being presented. She wanted it right away.) She carried it every day for about four or five months, then switched back to her every day black CBB. She loves this bag, she's just not someone who changes out of bags a lot. Not long after she bought the bag she flew to Chicago for a family visit. My aunt had on a pair of boots that matched this bag and asked my sister to order one for her. My sister gifted her the bag she was carrying and called me to order a new one for her so it would arrive before or close to her return. 

I pulled the bag out of the closet for a couple of photos. As you can see it's still in great condition and still beautiful. It's held up well and she does not baby her bags. She used to carry them until they fell apart but I introduced her to Dooney and now they are lasting so long. She's been carrying the bag she's carrying now, a Dooney black triple zip crossbody, every day (with the exception of the months she carried this tartan bag), since 2015.  I didn't try to clean the back so you could see it "as is".


----------



## Viv99

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Viv!
> I don't have any experience with the Perry Satchel, although it was on my short list for a while. (Before I realized I need smaller crossbody bags for day to day carry.) As far as the Tartan bags, my sister bought one about three years ago. (I was watching a Dooney show on QVC and she happened to walk in when it was being presented. She wanted it right away.) She carried it every day for about four or five months, then switched back to her every day black CBB. She loves this bag, she's just not someone who changes out of bags a lot. Not long after she bought the bag she flew to Chicago for a family visit. My aunt had on a pair of boots that matched this bag and asked my sister to order one for her. My sister gifted her the bag she was carrying and called me to order a new one for her so it would arrive before or close to her return.
> 
> I pulled the bag out of the closet for a couple of photos. As you can see it's still in great condition and still beautiful. It's held up well and she does not baby her bags. She used to carry them until they fell apart but I introduced her to Dooney and now they are lasting so long. She's been carrying the bag she's carrying now, a Dooney black triple zip crossbody, every day (with the exception of the months she carried this tartan bag), since 2015.  I didn't try to clean the back so you could see it "as is".
> View attachment 5271776
> View attachment 5271778


Thank you so much!! Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Viv99 said:


> Thank you so much!! Gorgeous!


You're welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Can anyone offer opinions on the Perry Satchel in Florentine or any of the Tartan bags?


*Viv:*  let me weigh in on the Perry.   I own two in Florentine leather and one in pebbled
leather.  I just ordered the Perry in coated cotton in the Gretta print.  I have a 'collection' of
handbags, so no one bag gets carried a lot.   But I'll give you my experience and input on
the Perry.

Perry is a beautiful handbag.   I love the lines of the bag and the look of the twist lock closure.
It works well as a larger handbag, but NOT as a tote bag.  The Perry narrows at the
top due to the way the center zip pocket is sewn into the bag.  I like the center zip
for securing valuables.   But it does affect what you can carry in the bag.
Some others who bought Perry to use as a tote were frustrated by the design.

The other thing to note is the weight of the Perry.   Not an issue for some people,
but I notice handbag weight a lot.   And the Perry is well over 2 lbs.  Why did I just
buy another one?  Because I love the look.  But it's not a bag I can carry for long
periods of time.    For reference.... I hand carry all my bags, never shoulder carry
or cross body carry regardless of the bag or strap length.  I recognize that handbag
weight is distributed differently based on how you carry the bag and the width of the
strap.   But neck and shoulder issues don't allow me to wear a bag cross body or shoulder
carry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  re Dooney Tartan.... I don't own one, but love pattern and have been
considering buying one.   The only thing that stops me is that I don't think *I*
would get much use out of a Tartan.  I'd want the bag to be perfectly
coordinated with my outfit, so that the colors and print are highlighted.
I don't consider prints to be neutrals, so I would wear it with solid colors only.
Since I have so many other options, I've talked myself out of getting the Tartan.
I own other Dooney prints, love the looks, but don't reach for them enough
to buy another one, at this time.

Somehow investing in a solid color leather handbag is something I
view as a long-term purchase.  Patterns and prints can look more dated
after a few years.   Although... Tartan, like animal print, is a classic.
Maybe I should reconsider and buy the Tartan while they are available.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  let me weigh in on the Perry.   I own two in Florentine leather and one in pebbled
> leather.  I just ordered the Perry in coated cotton in the Gretta print.  I have a 'collection' of
> handbags, so no one bag gets carried a lot.   But I'll give you my experience and input on
> the Perry.
> 
> Perry is a beautiful handbag.   I love the lines of the bag and the look of the twist lock closure.
> It works well as a larger handbag, but NOT as a tote bag.  The Perry narrows at the
> top due to the way the center zip pocket is sewn into the bag.  I like the center zip
> for securing valuables.   But it does affect what you can carry in the bag.
> Some others who bought Perry to use as a tote were frustrated by the design.
> 
> The other thing to note is the weight of the Perry.   Not an issue for some people,
> but I notice handbag weight a lot.   And the Perry is well over 2 lbs.  Why did I just
> buy another one?  Because I love the look.  But it's not a bag I can carry for long
> periods of time.    For reference.... I hand carry all my bags, never shoulder carry
> or cross body carry regardless of the bag or strap length.  I recognize that handbag
> weight is distributed differently based on how you carry the bag and the width of the
> strap.   But neck and shoulder issues don't allow me to wear a bag cross body or shoulder
> carry.


Thank you. I hand carry my satchels/totes as well except when I absolutely have to sling them over my shoulder for brief periods. The weight doesn't bother me. I think most higher end bags are on the relatively heavier side given the quality. I think I might hold off on purchasing for now. I'm just being super tempted by the sales going on right now on ILD and the main site. So hard to resist!! And thanks for your input on the tartan. I agree with the concern about not wearing it that often. Again...the sales are tempting me!!


----------



## Viv99

Here is my collection thus far... The only one that has received any regular use is the large Flo. Most of them have never been used. The Russell and the logo lock natural have been used once. I really do wish I had gotten the large Flo in the smooth leather. It was my very first D&B purchase, so I didn't know better and kept it. I wish I had returned it for a smooth one, though. Oh well. All good. Love them all. I'm almost considering rebuying the large Flo in hopes of a smooth one. That seems a bit nuts, though. I need to rip off the bandaid with the rest and start using them before buying more! By the way, I've read that the Flo satchels made in the USA are preferable. I just purchased the medium Flo that you see in the pix like a week ago from ILD, and it's made in the USA...in case anyone is considering getting it. It looks like they have some more in stock. Of course, no idea if the whole batch is made in the USA, but thought to mention it.


----------



## Purpleflower123

RuedeNesle said:


> He chose TMORO over RED??? Put your husband on the phone!   I actually love Dooney's TMORO on Florentine. My weakness for red precludes me from getting it because if I love the style and function of a bag I always wish I had it in red.
> 
> Enjoy!


I went through my red phase....when it patinas it looks like Bordeaux, which is the ONLY reason I don't buy red LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Here is my collection thus far... The only one that has received any regular use is the large Flo. Most of them have never been used. The Russell and the logo lock natural have been used once. I really do wish I had gotten the large Flo in the smooth leather. It was my very first D&B purchase, so I didn't know better and kept it. I wish I had returned it for a smooth one, though. Oh well. All good. Love them all. I'm almost considering rebuying the large Flo in hopes of a smooth one. That seems a bit nuts, though. I need to rip off the bandaid with the rest and start using them before buying more! By the way, I've read that the Flo satchels made in the USA are preferable. I just purchased the medium Flo that you see in the pix like a week ago from ILD, and it's made in the USA...in case anyone is considering getting it. It looks like they have some more in stock. Of course, no idea if the whole batch is made in the USA, but thought to mention it.


What size is the flo satchel? Looks beautiful! I love NATURAL.  I had the Buckley and sold it...was awkward carry for me...that flo satchel looks yummy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> I went through my red phase....when it patinas it looks like Bordeaux, which is the ONLY reason I don't buy red LOL


I know what you mean. I want Red, not Bordeaux.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> What size is the flo satchel? Looks beautiful! I love NATURAL.  I had the Buckley and sold it...was awkward carry for me...that flo satchel looks yummy!


The Flo satchel in the pix that is slouchy is the large. That's the one I wish I had exchanged for a smooth one. The Flo satchel that looks brand new is the medium that I just bought last week (made in the USA).


----------



## Viv99

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Viv!
> I don't have any experience with the Perry Satchel, although it was on my short list for a while. (Before I realized I need smaller crossbody bags for day to day carry.) As far as the Tartan bags, my sister bought one about three years ago. (I was watching a Dooney show on QVC and she happened to walk in when it was being presented. She wanted it right away.) She carried it every day for about four or five months, then switched back to her every day black CBB. She loves this bag, she's just not someone who changes out of bags a lot. Not long after she bought the bag she flew to Chicago for a family visit. My aunt had on a pair of boots that matched this bag and asked my sister to order one for her. My sister gifted her the bag she was carrying and called me to order a new one for her so it would arrive before or close to her return.
> 
> I pulled the bag out of the closet for a couple of photos. As you can see it's still in great condition and still beautiful. It's held up well and she does not baby her bags. She used to carry them until they fell apart but I introduced her to Dooney and now they are lasting so long. She's been carrying the bag she's carrying now, a Dooney black triple zip crossbody, every day (with the exception of the months she carried this tartan bag), since 2015.  I didn't try to clean the back so you could see it "as is".
> View attachment 5271776
> View attachment 5271778


Your pictures convinced me! I just got the Tartan Drawstring in red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Viv99 said:


> Your pictures convinced me! I just got the Tartan Drawstring in red!


YAY! I hope it's love when you receive it. I just checked it out and it's a beautiful bag! I can't wait to know what you think.  After it arrives please post in the "Your New Dooney......" thread if you have time!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> The Flo satchel in the pix that is slouchy is the large. That's the one I wish I had exchanged for a smooth one. The Flo satchel that looks brand new is the medium that I just bought last week (made in the USA).


How do you like the made in USA one? I had about 7 of the large satchels....sold them all! Way too big and heavy...now I'm thinking about the mini....in Natural.  Something about that satchel.


----------



## Viv99

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY! I hope it's love when you receive it. I just checked it out and it's a beautiful bag! I can't wait to know what you think.  After it arrives please post in the "Your New Dooney......" thread if you have time!


Thank you! I will!!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> How do you like the made in USA one? I had about 7 of the large satchels....sold them all! Way too big and heavy...now I'm thinking about the mini....in Natural.  Something about that satchel.


Wow! You sold them all?? I actually gravitate toward big bags. Don't laugh, but I feel like the bigger the bag, the skinnier the wearer looks . Of course, there is a point of diminishing returns, but I generally like the largest standard size in any given bag. I think the medium Flo satchel is very pretty. It's about the same size as the croco fino. Strictly looking at the Flo satchel in medium v large and not taking the wearer into consideration, I do think the proportions of the medium make it a prettier bag. That was a really long answer to a very basic question lol. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  I'm glad they are offering the made in the USA satchel again.
It's hard to tell online unless the description is specific, and it usually
doesn't mention it.  I too prefer the made in USA bags.

In the 'old days' made in USA Florentine handbags were slightly different
than those made elsewhere.  The made in USA satchels had red leather
on the underside of the tassels and on the interior collar under the zipper.
Also the made in USA bags had a flat reinforced bottom and the others had a rounded
bottom with a seam down the center.  Since then, all the bags now have the
flat reinforced bottom no matter where they are made.  The imported bags have
the green suede trim under the zipper collar and green suede on the underside
of the tassles.

Some of the smaller special satchel collections have been made in the USA.
The Croco Fino and the Samba satchel were made in USA bags.
Also some ostrich embossed satchels.  They all had made in USA tags,
but you can't tell until you get the bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Wow! You sold them all?? I actually gravitate toward big bags. Don't laugh, but I feel like the bigger the bag, the skinnier the wearer looks . Of course, there is a point of diminishing returns, but I generally like the largest standard size in any given bag. I think the medium Flo satchel is very pretty. It's about the same size as the croco fino. Strictly looking at the Flo satchel in medium v large and not taking the wearer into consideration, I do think the proportions of the medium make it a prettier bag. That was a really long answer to a very basic question lol. Sorry for rambling.



Years ago, I saw a TV show where the main character (a stunningly beautiful and very svelte
actress) always carried very large designer 'looking' handbags.  I realized that larger handbags
were much more flattering.   And for those of us who can't qualify as tall and svelte.... I think
that small handbags aren't as flattering.   Personal opinion.   I wish I could carry even larger
bags to 'balance' my look.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Wow! You sold them all?? I actually gravitate toward big bags. Don't laugh, but I feel like the bigger the bag, the skinnier the wearer looks . Of course, there is a point of diminishing returns, but I generally like the largest standard size in any given bag. I think the medium Flo satchel is very pretty. It's about the same size as the croco fino. Strictly looking at the Flo satchel in medium v large and not taking the wearer into consideration, I do think the proportions of the medium make it a prettier bag. That was a really long answer to a very basic question lol. Sorry for rambling.


The large is stunning! I wish I had kept them all for display alone...they were absolutely beautiful.....my favorites were my chestnut and natural....but I never reached for them...they just sat there....by then I was in love with Smith LOL


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> Years ago, I saw a TV show where the main character (a stunningly beautiful and very svelte
> actress) always carried very large designer 'looking' handbags.  I realized that larger handbags
> were much more flattering.   And for those of us who can't qualify as tall and svelte.... I think
> that small handbags aren't as flattering.   Personal opinion.   I wish I could carry even larger
> bags to 'balance' my look.


I agree! They do look great! I am always on the go...so didn't work for my lifestyle...I only buy CB bags now...in all shades of the rainbow since I change my bag almost daily based on color, if I need to carry a lot I pull out my vera bradly tote bags and combo with my flos. Maybe when I retire I can go back to the bigger bags. I only have Flo bags...nothing else compares...I venture away from Flo and then come right back!


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  I'm glad they are offering the made in the USA satchel again.
> It's hard to tell online unless the description is specific, and it usually
> doesn't mention it.  I too prefer the made in USA bags.
> 
> In the 'old days' made in USA Florentine handbags were slightly different
> than those made elsewhere.  The made in USA satchels had red leather
> on the underside of the tassels and on the interior collar under the zipper.
> Also the made in USA bags had a flat reinforced bottom and the others had a rounded
> bottom with a seam down the center.  Since then, all the bags now have the
> flat reinforced bottom no matter where they are made.  The imported bags have
> the green suede trim under the zipper collar and green suede on the underside
> of the tassles.
> 
> Some of the smaller special satchel collections have been made in the USA.
> The Croco Fino and the Samba satchel were made in USA bags.
> Also some ostrich embossed satchels.  They all had made in USA tags,
> but you can't tell until you get the bag.


Thank you for this information.  I'd love one made in USA! Worthy investment


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> I agree! They do look great! I am always on the go...so didn't work for my lifestyle...I only buy CB bags now...in all shades of the rainbow since I change my bag almost daily based on color, if I need to carry a lot I pull out my vera bradly tote bags and combo with my flos. Maybe when I retire I can go back to the bigger bags. I only have Flo bags...nothing else compares...I venture away from Flo and then come right back!


What is "CB"?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Crossbody


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  I'm glad they are offering the made in the USA satchel again.
> It's hard to tell online unless the description is specific, and it usually
> doesn't mention it.  I too prefer the made in USA bags.
> 
> In the 'old days' made in USA Florentine handbags were slightly different
> than those made elsewhere.  The made in USA satchels had red leather
> on the underside of the tassels and on the interior collar under the zipper.
> Also the made in USA bags had a flat reinforced bottom and the others had a rounded
> bottom with a seam down the center.  Since then, all the bags now have the
> flat reinforced bottom no matter where they are made.  The imported bags have
> the green suede trim under the zipper collar and green suede on the underside
> of the tassles.
> 
> Some of the smaller special satchel collections have been made in the USA.
> The Croco Fino and the Samba satchel were made in USA bags.
> Also some ostrich embossed satchels.  They all had made in USA tags,
> but you can't tell until you get the bag.


Thank you for the education/history! This is an awesome forum. The medium Flo satchel I just bought does have the red leather on the underside of the hassles and the interior collar under the zipper.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  Dooney has changed the 'naming' of the Flo satchels this year.
I'm still confused.  In the past there was the small satchel (12" base length)
and the medium (15" length).

Now, the 15" length is called the Large (which makes more sense because
no one thought that size bag was medium and the name didn't fit)  and
what was the small (12"L) is just called THE SATCHEL
and they are listing the base as 13".  I'm betting
that the current SATCHEL size is the old small satchel.

Of course there are also the mini, the micro, and the nano.
The mini is a decent size with an 11: base, which they now say is 11.75"L.
So,  did they change the sizing or just how they measured?


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  Dooney has changed the 'naming' of the Flo satchels this year.
> I'm still confused.  In the past there was the small satchel (12" base length)
> and the medium (15" length).
> 
> Now, the 15" length is called the Large (which makes more sense because
> no one thought that size bag was medium and the name didn't fit)  and
> what was the small (12"L) is just called THE SATCHEL
> and they are listing the base as 13".  I'm betting
> that the current SATCHEL size is the old small satchel.
> 
> Of course there are also the mini, the micro, and the nano.
> The mini is a decent size with an 11: base, which they now say is 11.75"L.
> So,  did they change the sizing or just how they measured?


I'm not sure how they used to name them. The made in America one I just bought is simply called "Florentine Satchel" on ILD. The base length is 13". The large one that I have is called "Large Florentine Satchel" and is 15" across. I hope that helps.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> I'm not sure how they used to name them. The made in America one I just bought is simply called "Florentine Satchel" on ILD. The base length is 13". The large one that I have is called "Large Florentine Satchel" and is 15" across. I hope that helps.


*Viv:*  I just have to get used to the new naming convention. 
BTW, in the past, the Florentine Satchel  (12" called Small) was the only size
that had made in America versions.  Still seems to be true like the one you received.

Enjoy your new handbag treasures.


----------



## Brendutch

Viv99 said:


> Here is my collection thus far... The only one that has received any regular use is the large Flo. Most of them have never been used. The Russell and the logo lock natural have been used once. I really do wish I had gotten the large Flo in the smooth leather. It was my very first D&B purchase, so I didn't know better and kept it. I wish I had returned it for a smooth one, though. Oh well. All good. Love them all. I'm almost considering rebuying the large Flo in hopes of a smooth one. That seems a bit nuts, though. I need to rip off the bandaid with the rest and start using them before buying more! By the way, I've read that the Flo satchels made in the USA are preferable. I just purchased the medium Flo that you see in the pix like a week ago from ILD, and it's made in the USA...in case anyone is considering getting it. It looks like they have some more in stock. Of course, no idea if the whole batch is made in the USA, but thought to mention it.


Love, love your collection!


----------



## swags

I found a red Florentine and she’s amazing!
Should I treat the bag? I don’t want water stains. I do keep a plastic bag in my florentines for this purpose.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I found a red Florentine and she’s amazing!
> Should I treat the bag? I don’t want water stains. I do keep a plastic bag in my florentines for this purpose.


I can't advise about treating the bag against water stains.
I have no experience with water repellant treatments.
But.... If you decide to do it, test in a spot that not too visible to make sure
there are no problems.  And wait a while to be sure before you do the rest of the bag.

I have one red Flo bag, a small Rusell in red that has some issues with the red dye.
Even a damp rag with water removes the color.  I don't know if it's over saturated
or some other problem.   Luckily I haven't had any problems using the bag,
but I don't condition it for fear the color will get blotchy.
No other issues with color on any other Flo bag,  and I have a bunch.

Enjoy your handbag.   I love that style satchel you got.


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't advise about treating the bag against water stains.
> I have no experience with water repellant treatments.
> But.... If you decide to do it, test in a spot that not too visible to make sure
> there are no problems.  And wait a while to be sure before you do the rest of the bag.
> 
> I have one red Flo bag, a small Rusell in red that has some issues with the red dye.
> Even a damp rag with water removes the color.  I don't know if it's over saturated
> or some other problem.   Luckily I haven't had any problems using the bag,
> but I don't condition it for fear the color will get blotchy.
> No other issues with color on any other Flo bag,  and I have a bunch.
> 
> Enjoy your handbag.   I love that style satchel you got.


Thanks! 
I was reading a lot of older posts the other night looking for info. It seems that some spray apple guard on Florentine to prevent water spots. I got got in a very heavy rain a few years ago and my Florentine hobo in natural got some spots on the back. Over time the spots mostly blended in. i think rather than treat I will keep a plastic bag inside.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I spray all my lighter colored leather with either one. BICK only takes one coat and Cadillac takes two coats.  Water beads just run off after I've sprayed my bag....Especially for my Naturals. I use the BICK 4 leather conditioner when my bags look thirsty....all all colored florentine.  Luckily I've had no adverse reactions.


----------



## Brendutch

I use the Apple brand in my natural Florentines. Once , a water bottle spilled inside my bag, and it left a very dark mark in one corner. Luckily,  it was a corner on the back. Since then, I spray water repellent on my bags. But only natural florentine and Louis Vuitton Vachetta, since I noticed that water tend to be repelled by color dyed leather .


----------



## Viv99

What are y'alls top colors for the Large Florentine Satchel? I have Natural, Ecru and Fuchsia (random purchase bc it was on sale at ILD) so far, and am considering a 4th due to the sale going on right now . My wardrobe is almost entirely neutral, with lots of black and the occasional red. I was thinking to get the Black Black, but wasn't sure how it wears over time? Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Black Black and chestnut are beautiful classic colors in florentine!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Black Black and chestnut are beautiful classic colors in florentine!


Thank you!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  black wears very well in Florentine leather.  I've found it to be very carefree as it
doesn't show water spots or dirt.   And scratches and scuffs seem to blend in easily.
(Also, on any black handbag, you can always apply a tiny dab of shoe cream 
 to help 'hide' a scratch.)   A little TLC by buffing with a dry cloth or even a  bit of
conditioner will keep the black Flo handbag looking amazing.  Beautiful black handbags
are understated and elegant.  And in Florentine leather and with all the design
details,  black Flo handbags are worth having.

Navy is also high on my list for Florentine leather.  I love the way it looks and
it wears very much like black Flo.   Tmoro brown is also a good option for
Flo leather.  It's a very dark brown,  almost a 'cool' color,  and looks like black
at a glance.  It also wears very well.

Very dark green Florentine leather is also very neutral and wears well,
and it's stunning.   Don't know if it's available these days,  but if you find it...
grab it.  You won't be sorry.

Red Flo leather is  striking,  and I have a lot of it in my collection.
It's a true red,  in Flo handbags.  But red Flo SLGs seem to be a different
color 'red'.... more of a soft wine color,  so they don't match the handbags).

I like Bordeaux Flo leather,  but from year to year the color varies....
some years it looks much more brown, other years it's a dark wine.
I don't like the brownish Bordeaux shades.

Steel blue looks like a light grey,  don't let the name confuse you into
thinking it's a blue,  it's not.  As a light grey, steel blue is nice.  Mauve is blah. 
The Pale Blue is a beautiful light blue/aqua color.   But,  light colors
in Florentine are fragile and I think need extra careful use to maintain
their beauty.

Many ladies love natural and chestnut.  I have them in my collection also.  But when
there is a sale,  I can't resist Navy, Black, and Red Florentine.   It doesn't matter
how many I already have,  as long as I don't have that particular style in that
particular color,  I'm likely to add it to my collection.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  black wears very well in Florentine leather.  I've found it to be very carefree as it
> doesn't show water spots or dirt.   And scratches and scuffs seem to blend in easily.
> (Also, on any black handbag, you can always apply a tiny dab of shoe cream
> to help 'hide' a scratch.)   A little TLC by buffing with a dry cloth or even a  bit of
> conditioner will keep the black Flo handbag looking amazing.  Beautiful black handbags
> are understated and elegant.  And in Florentine leather and with all the design
> details,  black Flo handbags are worth having.
> 
> Navy is also high on my list for Florentine leather.  I love the way it looks and
> it wears very much like black Flo.   Tmoro brown is also a good option for
> Flo leather.  It's a very dark brown,  almost a 'cool' color,  and looks like black
> at a glance.  It also wears very well.
> 
> Very dark green Florentine leather is also very neutral and wears well,
> and it's stunning.   Don't know if it's available these days,  but if you find it...
> grab it.  You won't be sorry.
> 
> Red Flo leather is  striking,  and I have a lot of it in my collection.
> It's a true red,  in Flo handbags.  But red Flo SLGs seem to be a different
> color 'red'.... more of a soft wine color,  so they don't match the handbags).
> 
> I like Bordeaux Flo leather,  but from year to year the color varies....
> some years it looks much more brown, other years it's a dark wine.
> I don't like the brownish Bordeaux shades.
> 
> Steel blue looks like a light grey,  don't let the name confuse you into
> thinking it's a blue,  it's not.  As a light grey, steel blue is nice.  Mauve is blah.
> The Pale Blue is a beautiful light blue/aqua color.   But,  light colors
> in Florentine are fragile and I think need extra careful use to maintain
> their beauty.
> 
> Many ladies love natural and chestnut.  I have them in my collection also.  But when
> there is a sale,  I can't resist Navy, Black, and Red Florentine.   It doesn't matter
> how many I already have,  as long as I don't have that particular style in that
> particular color,  I'm likely to add it to my collection.


Thank you for the thorough response! I think I might go for the black. I have a billion other black handbags, but that's just because they are so versatile lol! In your experience, is the sale going on now the best price of the year on Flo bags?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv*:  the pricing changes all the time... they change the 'sale price' and then they add extra
% discounts on top of either the sale price or the list price.   It's very hard to know when you
hit the 'best price'.   And there have been some significant price increases this year.
So,  do we evaluate current price against current list price or price that we used to be able to get
the handbag.

Generally I Love Dooney has better sale prices than Dooney.com.   But ILD doesn't have the
styles and colors that are often on the main site (Dooney.com).   I've found the quality to
be equal,  which just means that these are mass produced handbags (no matter what they say
and while Dooney quality is excellent,  every once in a while something slips thru that doesn't
meet MY standards.)   The better the sale price,  the more forgiving I am.  And some people
want 'factory fresh' handbags and there is probably a higher chance of getting one on the
main site than on ILD.

From my past experience.... a 40% discount was a good sale on Florentine.  You could usually
find that at the outlets and on ILD from time to time.  There are always lots of sales and
you need to calculate not look at the % sale,  since they play around with discounted price
before they apply the sale price.   

*If I wanted the handbag,  in a color they had,
I would buy it at 40% off and not wait.*  Maybe there would be
a better price,  and they I buy more in other colors.

In the past,  after Christmas or at the beginning of the new year,
there are often sales that are better.   But.... there are no guarantees
as to what will be available or at what price.   Also,  after the holidays,
toward the end of Jan/Feb there are likely to be a lot more returns
in the warehouse.   Are they as good as new?  Were they returned because
they were defective?  Did someone 'try them out' for a few days before returning?

What I'm struggling with now regarding price is the fact that the prices are
so much higher than a year or two ago.  The large Flo satchel used to be $398,  now it's
$548.  So how do we evaluate the Dooney.com sale price of $309?
It's 44% off the current list price.... that's pretty good.   And, to be honest, even tho
I don't like the current list price or the fact that it's gone up so much,  I think
that compared to other contemporary handbag brands,  Dooney Florentine is still a 
great buy even at list price.  It's excellent quality and craftsmanship has been
under valued and under priced compared to others in the market.

Bottom line,  if you want the Black Flo large satchel and can afford to buy it
I would go for it.   You may see a slightly better price on ILD in a few weeks....
or you might not.   And your chance of getting a factory fresh bag is much
better at Dooney.com (if that matters to you).    I buy from both sites,
I don't care if my bag is factory fresh,  as long as it's in good condition and
meets my standards.  How it's wrapped or if someone else looked
at it first,  isn't important to me.   I don't need any new handbags,  so the lower the
price the more excuse I have to buy another bag.   I'll buy at a slightly higher price
to get colors or styles that are harder to find and not available on ILD.   One of my
Flo fuchsia bags was from Dooney.com this summer.  Then it showed up on ILD at
a better price a few months later.  I can't go crazy getting the best price on each bag...
Overall, I try to get really good prices.   Sometimes it works,  sometimes it doesn't.
But if you use the bag and love it,  over time the cost per use averages out.

When you own a collection of handbags,  you don't need another one.  So we each
have our own criteria for buying or not buying.  My assumption,  when I give my input
is that since it's not a necessity,  that we are all being financially sensible.  Everyone makes
different trade-offs in how they spend and save their money.   And that's as it should be.
No one has to explain or justify their handbag purchases to me.  I just hope that everyone
has taken care of the 'basics' and savings and other responsibilities so they can enjoy
 their handbag buying and not worry about how to pay or incur debt and interest.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv*:  the pricing changes all the time... they change the 'sale price' and then they add extra
> % discounts on top of either the sale price or the list price.   It's very hard to know when you
> hit the 'best price'.   And there have been some significant price increases this year.
> So,  do we evaluate current price against current list price or price that we used to be able to get
> the handbag.
> 
> Generally I Love Dooney has better sale prices than Dooney.com.   But ILD doesn't have the
> styles and colors that are often on the main site (Dooney.com).   I've found the quality to
> be equal,  which just means that these are mass produced handbags (no matter what they say
> and while Dooney quality is excellent,  every once in a while something slips thru that doesn't
> meet MY standards.)   The better the sale price,  the more forgiving I am.  And some people
> want 'factory fresh' handbags and there is probably a higher chance of getting one on the
> main site than on ILD.
> 
> From my past experience.... a 40% discount was a good sale on Florentine.  You could usually
> find that at the outlets and on ILD from time to time.  There are always lots of sales and
> you need to calculate not look at the % sale,  since they play around with discounted price
> before they apply the sale price.
> 
> *If I wanted the handbag,  in a color they had,
> I would buy it at 40% off and not wait.*  Maybe there would be
> a better price,  and they I buy more in other colors.
> 
> In the past,  after Christmas or at the beginning of the new year,
> there are often sales that are better.   But.... there are no guarantees
> as to what will be available or at what price.   Also,  after the holidays,
> toward the end of Jan/Feb there are likely to be a lot more returns
> in the warehouse.   Are they as good as new?  Were they returned because
> they were defective?  Did someone 'try them out' for a few days before returning?
> 
> What I'm struggling with now regarding price is the fact that the prices are
> so much higher than a year or two ago.  The large Flo satchel used to be $398,  now it's
> $548.  So how do we evaluate the Dooney.com sale price of $309?
> It's 44% off the current list price.... that's pretty good.   And, to be honest, even tho
> I don't like the current list price or the fact that it's gone up so much,  I think
> that compared to other contemporary handbag brands,  Dooney Florentine is still a
> great buy even at list price.  It's excellent quality and craftsmanship has been
> under valued and under priced compared to others in the market.
> 
> Bottom line,  if you want the Black Flo large satchel and can afford to buy it
> I would go for it.   You may see a slightly better price on ILD in a few weeks....
> or you might not.   And your chance of getting a factory fresh bag is much
> better at Dooney.com (if that matters to you).    I buy from both sites,
> I don't care if my bag is factory fresh,  as long as it's in good condition and
> meets my standards.  How it's wrapped or if someone else looked
> at it first,  isn't important to me.   I don't need any new handbags,  so the lower the
> price the more excuse I have to buy another bag.   I'll buy at a slightly higher price
> to get colors or styles that are harder to find and not available on ILD.   One of my
> Flo fuchsia bags was from Dooney.com this summer.  Then it showed up on ILD at
> a better price a few months later.  I can't go crazy getting the best price on each bag...
> Overall, I try to get really good prices.   Sometimes it works,  sometimes it doesn't.
> But if you use the bag and love it,  over time the cost per use averages out.
> 
> When you own a collection of handbags,  you don't need another one.  So we each
> have our own criteria for buying or not buying.  My assumption,  when I give my input
> is that since it's not a necessity,  that we are all being financially sensible.  Everyone makes
> different trade-offs in how they spend and save their money.   And that's as it should be.
> No one has to explain or justify their handbag purchases to me.  I just hope that everyone
> has taken care of the 'basics' and savings and other responsibilities so they can enjoy
> their handbag buying and not worry about how to pay or incur debt and interest.


Well said! I agree that they are worth the list price. It's so funny to me still how the quality of D&B far surpasses those of the high end designer brands and the bags are a fraction of the cost. It's downright strange. Perhaps they caught on, hence the price increase...or maybe it's just inflation . Branding is so tied to price (obviously). I was watching a Tom Ford interview recently and someone asked him if he thought the new Gucci movie would be successful. He glibly replied something along the lines of "I'm sure it will. Slap the Gucci name on anything and it sells." Anyway, I'm still mulling over whether I should buy another Large Flo or not. If I do, I think it will be black. The only things I splurge on are fashion and my pets (3 dogs and 1 cat and I'm very involved in animal rescue) and I rarely ever travel or vacation due to the latter and work, so I'm sure I could justify it to myself lol. Thank you again for your eloquent response. It's really fun hearing from fellow D&B lovers.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am also struggling with the increase in prices...inflation sucks. The leather is the BEST. Florentine is the best and gets better with age. I had a gorgeous medium satchel in black....loved it but too big and heavy...now have black Allison and black Laurel CB...Debating that black flo Sloan. Good price and just classic Black.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

We all know there will be more sales.... will the bags we want be more or less expensive during
those sales???? Sometimes waiting gives the sale magic a chance to bestow a better price on us.
And sometimes,  the price during the next sale isn't as good and we are annoyed we let that
bag go unpurchased before.

i bought a Flo Brenna a few weeks ago at what I thought was a good price.
The day I got it the next sale appeared on the same site (ILD) and the price was
$50 less.   There are no price adjustments.  Only choice is to send the bag back and
pay the return shipping fee and re-order.   Very frustrating.   At least with holiday returns
till end of January I had time to reorder and return.  
This has happened before,  to all of us.   But when the price difference is
$20,  it's annoying,  but not really worth returning.  $50 gets my attention!!!!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Oh yes...I will return if it's more than $30. I've noticed a few times the return has been free and I have not been charged the 9.50. It's worth it for the difference for me.


----------



## Valkrie

Hi, I have been wanting to order the Dipinta florentine drawstring bag.  It doesn't look like it will ever go on sale.  Does anyone have this bag and is it worth the money?  I cant decide between the Tmoro or Natural.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Anyone purchase the flo sloan? I'm curious since it's at a great price.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Valkrie said:


> Hi, I have been wanting to order the Dipinta florentine drawstring bag.  It doesn't look like it will ever go on sale.  Does anyone have this bag and is it worth the money?  I cant decide between the Tmoro or Natural.  Thanks for any input.


I don't have it.  But check YT for a video of the Dipinta Flo Satchel by Pecan Tanned Beauty..
There may be others.   I think that print is an acquired taste... you either love it and think it's
a work of art or it's not your thing.


----------



## Viv99

FYI - The main Dooney website is having what I'm thinking may be the best sale of the year. They let you take an additional 30% off of the already discounted price, Flo styles included! Thought I'd alert you guys lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> FYI - The main Dooney website is having what I'm thinking may be the best sale of the year. They let you take an additional 30% off of the already discounted price, Flo styles included! Thought I'd alert you guys lol.


Thanks
Did you find your treasure?


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks
> Did you find your treasure?


Treasure_s_, unfortunately. I got a large Chestnut Florentine satchel on the main site and a Tasha tartan drawstring on ILD. This is bad. I feel like I need an intervention.  I'm really hoping the Chestnut works for me. I have black hair and always wear black belts and black shoes, so I'm not used to wearing brown bags. That brown looks very luxurious, though. This thread also speaks highly of that color, so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Chestnut is a beautiful color you will love it! Enjoy


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Treasure_s_, unfortunately. I got a large Chestnut Florentine satchel on the main site and a Tasha tartan drawstring on ILD. This is bad. I feel like I need an intervention.  I'm really hoping the Chestnut works for me. I have black hair and always wear black belts and black shoes, so I'm not used to wearing brown bags. That brown looks very luxurious, though. This thread also speaks highly of that color, so I figured I'd give it a shot.


Oh yes...been there and done that...that flo bug hits and it must be satisfied.  It has taken me two years and lots of research to realize which flo works for me. Ask a lot of questions and YouTube.  Luckily you can easily sell what you don't like, flo is in demand !


----------



## Purpleflower123

ILD having tons if flo TMORO for sale...I ordered 3 things, couldn't decide what to take. I'll send back what I don't like. Didn't want to miss 30% off...Allison in TMORO...had to have that. Absolutely no choice. Must have. LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*VIV:*  Congratulations.  I think you will love the Chestnut.  It's a rich warm color and gets better
looking over time as it develops a glow.  And Flo Chestnut goes well with black and navy clothing, and grey too.   Remember.... your handbag doesn't have to be the ideal color from your color pallet.  Some colors are beautiful and neutral and can add a lot to the rest of the outfit,
even if you don't think they look great against your complexion.  And you can always add a scarf
to tie in the color of the handbag to your belt, shoes, or other parts of your outfit.

Hope the Tartan makes you smile every time you look at it.  I should have bought one...
but I chose to exercise some self control  and bought several Flo bags instead.
If I see a satchel style, in black Tartan, at the right price,  I'll get it I'm sure.

As for being bitten by the Dooney bug,  welcome to the club.  I keep telling myself that
after the sales,  I'll stop buying.  I say that every year.  I'm usually good for a few months
break.... Feb thru April.   Then sales start again,  and I start buying again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  you are making me think I'm missing out on something.   Now I have to go look. 
Please forward your CC info so that I can have my purchases billed to you!   
My own CC are hiding after the damage I already did over the last few weeks.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Why is the mini more expensive than small satchel??


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PF*:  you are making me think I'm missing out on something.   Now I have to go look.
> Please forward your CC info so that I can have my purchases billed to you!
> My own CC are hiding after the damage I already did over the last few weeks.


LOL....I'll pay 9.50 to return what I don't want...need to inspect everything. I went a bit crazy...thank Goodness it's easy to return


----------



## lpearson

If you ordered any Florentine bags that were guaranteed to arrive by 12/24 just know that you might be one of the unlucky ones that didn't actually get one. I received no email but have called in to inquire on some items ordered that still haven't shipped (12/23) only to be told they're on backorder for 6 weeks and that I cannot receive a refund. I chatted in with "Robert" and this was reiterated to me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lpearson said:


> If you ordered any Florentine bags that were guaranteed to arrive by 12/24 just know that you might be one of the unlucky ones that didn't actually get one. I received no email but have called in to inquire on some items ordered that still haven't shipped (12/23) only to be told they're on backorder for 6 weeks and that I cannot receive a refund. I chatted in with "Robert" and this was reiterated to me.


Sorry you ran into that problem.  It's very frustrating.

My last 'backorder' ended up being cancelled by ILD within a few days
when they decided they weren't going to be able to get the stock.
Your order may yet get shipped or cancelled.

I don't understand why they wouldn't let you cancel it.

It's a terrible time to try to call CS (anywhere), but you might try
an online chat.  I was able to use that to resolve a different issue with ILD.
Focus on current status and what you want,  not what 'Robert' told you.
That just confuses the situation when CS reps have limited attention
span and lots of customers to deal with.


----------



## Viv99

Update on my purchases: The Large Flos in both Fuchsia and Ecru arrived. Ecru is gorgeous. Fuchsia is also very pretty, but the leather seems significantly thinner than my Natural. Interesting. The Flo Small Logan in Natural also arrived. Very nice, smooth leather, no complaints. Still trying to justify the purchase since I already have the Buckley lol. Finally, I had also ordered 3 Tartan bags: The Tasha, the Tote, and the Tartan Drawstring, all in red. Will likely return all 3. The Tasha was obviously used. It was stuffed with a ton of random stuffing and I was horrified to actually see ink stains on the interior bottom when I took all the stuffing out of it! Very uncool. Not really digging the Drawstring, and though I love the Tote, it is now significantly cheaper. The pricing games that D&B plays on both sites is super annoying lol. I'd have to say that is my one and only complaint on D&B thus far.


----------



## Viv99

lpearson said:


> If you ordered any Florentine bags that were guaranteed to arrive by 12/24 just know that you might be one of the unlucky ones that didn't actually get one. I received no email but have called in to inquire on some items ordered that still haven't shipped (12/23) only to be told they're on backorder for 6 weeks and that I cannot receive a refund. I chatted in with "Robert" and this was reiterated to me.


So sorry to hear this! I had a similar experience on an order that I placed in October. Eventually, after calling them twice, they agreed to let me exchange that bag for the same exact one in a different color at the same price. However, the call had to be escalated to their "Customer Care" or something like that. Long story short, I think they may make it right for you if you have time to contact them a second time. Not canceling is crazy, though. My item was also on backorder and they offered to cancel it each time I called. Best of luck to you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Viv99 said:


> Update on my purchases: The Large Flos in both Fuchsia and Ecru arrived. Ecru is gorgeous. Fuchsia is also very pretty, but the leather seems significantly thinner than my Natural. Interesting. The Flo Small Logan in Natural also arrived. Very nice, smooth leather, no complaints. Still trying to justify the purchase since I already have the Buckley lol. Finally, I had also ordered 3 Tartan bags: The Tasha, the Tote, and the Tartan Drawstring, all in red. Will likely return all 3. The Tasha was obviously used. It was stuffed with a ton of random stuffing and I was horrified to actually see ink stains on the interior bottom when I took all the stuffing out of it! Very uncool. Not really digging the Drawstring, and though I love the Tote, it is now significantly cheaper. The pricing games that D&B plays on both sites is super annoying lol. I'd have to say that is my one and only complaint on D&B thus far.


Thank you for the update on your purchases. Although we love reading bags were love at first sight, we also want to know when something doesn't work, especially if Dooney sent out inferior bags. I wish Dooney/ILD would change their policy of making you return a bag for the cheaper price. I guess their prices are like the stock market, you have to buy in at the right time or risk losing money. The prices change so quickly I don't think they want to keep making refunds. But I don't see the issue with one refund within 30 days. Also, I think allowing the refund would reduce the disappointment people like you are having with getting used bags. Maybe that person returned Tasha for a cheaper price.

I hope you're having a wonderful Holiday season!


----------



## Purpleflower123

This used bag business is crazy...actual ink stains? They just repackage and sell? My Fuchsia Allison leather is also different...as is my Salmon...not sure if the heavily dyed leather is thinner? It also smells different too. I want a Logan but no feet at the bottom disturbs me. BUCKLEY is beautiful....but the Logan is lighter.


----------



## Viv99

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you for the update on your purchases. Although we love reading bags were love at first sight, we also want to know when something doesn't work, especially if Dooney sent out inferior bags. I wish Dooney/ILD would change their policy of making you return a bag for the cheaper price. I guess their prices are like the stock market, you have to buy in at the right time or risk losing money. The prices change so quickly I don't think they want to keep making refunds. But I don't see the issue with one refund within 30 days. Also, I think allowing the refund would reduce the disappointment people like you are having with getting used bags. Maybe that person returned Tasha for a cheaper price.
> 
> I hope you're having a wonderful Holiday season!


I am! Thank you so much! You, too!!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> This used bag business is crazy...actual ink stains? They just repackage and sell? My Fuchsia Allison leather is also different...as is my Salmon...not sure if the heavily dyed leather is thinner? It also smells different too. I want a Logan but no feet at the bottom disturbs me. BUCKLEY is beautiful....but the Logan is lighter.


Yes. I can't believe it. The box actually had an invoice from November 2021 in there as well. I think whoever repackaged it just wasn't paying attention. I may return the Logan - you are right - the lack of feet is no good.


----------



## Purpleflower123

That's really crazy....the Logan looks good but lacks the structure I like...the way it kind of folds together doesn't work for me...and no feet, no way, it will get scratched up IMO.  Only a crossbody should not have feet for me...anything else flo related must have feet....but the price is good LOL


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> That's really crazy....the Logan looks good but lacks the structure I like...the way it kind of folds together doesn't work for me...and no feet, no way, it will get scratched up IMO.  Only a crossbody should not have feet for me...anything else flo related must have feet....but the price is good LOL


I'm going to return it. You are totally right. Any thoughts on the Clayton? It looks a bit frumpy, but the price is tempting me. I'm wondering if it's one of those that is better in person than in the pictures? I saw a QVC video on it and the lady put her hands in the front pockets like jeans. Ever since then, the front just looks like a pair of jeans to me lol.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Clayton is BEAUTIFUL! I have had like 4...sold them all due to weight...but it's an executive bag...loved it! I'd rather have a Clayton than the satchels....granted I am waiting for my mini to arrive LOL.  Watch some YouTube videos on the Claytons....it's a great bag....if you don't mind the weight.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Clayton is BEAUTIFUL! I have had like 4...sold them all due to weight...but it's an executive bag...loved it! I'd rather have a Clayton than the satchels....granted I am waiting for my mini to arrive LOL.  Watch some YouTube videos on the Claytons....it's a great bag....if you don't mind the weight.


Thanks! I'll watch more of the videos!


----------



## Purpleflower123

These flos are addictive...took me two years to sort myself out...now I have like 8 flo Allison's in all the colors of the rainbow....have a TMORO mini satchel on the way...since the small and medium satchels were too heavy and big for me...hoping the mini is a winner as it will be my only satchel...I have arthritis in my hands so crossbodys are my thing. Have fun with the hunt! ILD is offering good prices!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> These flos are addictive...took me two years to sort myself out...now I have like 8 flo Allison's in all the colors of the rainbow....have a TMORO mini satchel on the way...since the small and medium satchels were too heavy and big for me...hoping the mini is a winner as it will be my only satchel...I have arthritis in my hands so crossbodys are my thing. Have fun with the hunt! ILD is offering good prices!


The Allison is very cute! I hope you love your Tmoro mini satchel when it arrives!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  sorry your Tartan bags weren't winners.  

No company should send out returns without first
inspecting them.  But every company does.... they deal in high volume and unless the return
is marked damaged or defective,  I don't think they give it a second thought.   And even in those
cases,  they may not consider the issue a damage or defect,  even though the bag doesn't meet
our standards.  

But customers also have a responsibility.... don't use a handbag and then return it.
It's one thing to load up your stuff and walk around the house to see if a bag works for you....
but it's quite another to take a bag out into the world.  Then it becomes used.... doesn't matter how
gently... it's still used.   QVC is one of the few companies that allows that.   Other companies say they don't,  but they don't have processes in place to identify and reject used bags.

As much as we want the option to see how a bag works for us in real life,  it's not fair to others who may get our returns.   That's why many customers are so insistent on factory fresh bags and return
anything that's not in pristine packaging.   Of course,  factory fresh doesn't mean perfect!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv: * regarding the Logan.... it is a light weight bag and I like the drawstring look.  It also holds a lot without being huge.   On the downside,  the drawstring has a habit of sliding down.  Others have noticed this too.   I don't know if it's a design issue due to the lack of a seam in the drawstring slide
or the smoothness and slimness of the drawstring itself,  but it happens on both my Logans.

As for the lack of feet... not a show stopper for me,  although I do prefer a bag to have feet.
All these things considered.... I still bought 2 more Logans because the price was so good
for Florentine leather in an easy to carry handbag that is light weight and I like the
look of the drawstring and the twisted strap.   Front zipper pocket is very handy for
my cell phone.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  Clayton is a stunning handbag.  But it is very heavy for me (so is the large satchel) .  I think the Clayton is much more functional than the satchel... both in terms of exterior pockets (there are many) and also the opening is easier without the fold over flap of the satchel.

As for the blue jeans pockets look on the front of the Clayton.... I try to ignore the image and 
similarity.  

As for the look of the Clayton compared to the satchel... that is a matter of preference.
The Clayton is a more structured and sophisticated look,  to me.  It can function as a
brief case too.     The satchel is more casual
and maybe more of a fashion forward style with the fold over top and the belting and tassels.
Both styles have a place in a collection.

Since larger and heavier bags aren't an issue for you,  I think you would love the Clayton.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Red Small Logan just popped up on ILD.
Seems appropriate to buy that color on Dec 24.
So I did!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Cool! Red for Dec 24th! Good deal!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Because I needed another handbag 
and it was a perfect excuse!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Well I needed another Allison. Tmoro is very pebbled from ILD but I don't care! LOL. Will polish it up and start breaking it in...had to share my natural Allison combo....my obsession continues with Allison. I will be returning the mini satchel in tmoro..the opening and strap will bother me likely....and weight...I should know better by now. ILD sales were just too good.


----------



## Viv99

So, looking for opinions here - my Large Flo in Chestnut arrived today. I love the color, but noticed some serious pebbling. I've taken pix of both the front and back for reference. Should I keep it or exchange it for another one? I got it on sale from the main site, so only paid $216+tax. Given D&B's strange pricing, I'm guessing they won't even let me exchange it for same at the same price.   There was a slip in there that said it was shipped around September, so maybe it was a return? May sound weird, but I'm wondering if pebbling can be caused by one of these bags sitting around in a humid warehouse or something? Anyway, y'all think I should keep it or send it back?


----------



## Purpleflower123

I was just considering this issue with my new Allison...it's unbelievably pebbled! More and more it's a rarity to get a smooth leather flo. It depends on your preference and what you can handle. I'm okay since it's Tmoro. I feel your pain tho, not sure why Dooney is sending more pebbled flo..only good thing is the pebbled does seem more durable..less scratches show. The prices are back up and they will NOT give you the original price if you try and exchange it.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> I was just considering this issue with my new Allison...it's unbelievably pebbled! More and more it's a rarity to get a smooth leather flo. It depends on your preference and what you can handle. I'm okay since it's Tmoro. I feel your pain tho, not sure why Dooney is sending more pebbled flo..only good thing is the pebbled does seem more durable..less scratches show. The prices are back up and they will NOT give you the original price if you try and exchange it.


Yes, I just got off the phone with their Customer Service and no exchanges. In your experience with Flo, how does the pebbled Flo wear over time? Any advantages/disadvantages compared to the smooth Flo? Thanks again.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Well I needed another Allison. Tmoro is very pebbled from ILD but I don't care! LOL. Will polish it up and start breaking it in...had to share my natural Allison combo....my obsession continues with Allison. I will be returning the mini satchel in tmoro..the opening and strap will bother me likely....and weight...I should know better by now. ILD sales were just too good.


Your Tmoro looks very pretty - not too pebbled at all. The texture is very consistent.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Yes, I just got off the phone with their Customer Service and no exchanges. In your experience with Flo, how does the pebbled Flo wear over time? Any advantages/disadvantages compared to the smooth Flo? Thanks again.


Hopefully LJ will pipe in here soon but for me the Pebble Flo is more durable.  The scratches don't show as much...smooth leather the scratches are horrible.  I'm going to condition and keep mine...the price was just too good. The Allison price has gone up too on ILD...so returning and exchanging is not an option.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Yes, I just got off the phone with their Customer Service and no exchanges. In your experience with Flo, how does the pebbled Flo wear over time? Any advantages/disadvantages compared to the smooth Flo? Thanks again.


Luckily you have 30 days to return so you have some time to think....or look for a smoother one on ebay


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Hopefully LJ will pipe in here soon but for me the Pebble Flo is more durable.  The scratches don't show as much...smooth leather the scratches are horrible.  I'm going to condition and keep mine...the price was just too good. The Allison price has gone up too on ILD...so returning and exchanging is not an option.


Can you remind me how you condition again? Do you mean rubbing it with the white microfiber cloth? Sorry, I think you may have mentioned this before...


----------



## Purpleflower123

No problem...yes I use an old sock and rub it in..I am going to use my Aussie since this is a darker purse since it can darken leather a bit..then I will remove any access in the morning.  Look up some videos on YouTube on conditioning flo bags...some do and some don't. I don't bother to condition my light colored bags...I just spray those with water repellent.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pebbled Florentine leather wears very well,  and the pebbled bags don't seem to show
scratches.  The pebbling is the natural texture of the leather on Florentine.  It's not created
(embossed, etc.) and nor is it a result of the leather sitting around a warehouse, etc.
Also pebbled Flo leather is often thicker.

As for whether to keep it or return it.... that's personal preference.  Personally,  I have kept
many pebbled Flo handbags if the texturing is relatively consistent.   But if it bothers you,
or you won't enjoy the handbag,  then it's not the right bag for you,  regardless of how good
the price.

A large Flo satchel at $216 is a fantastic price.  You might not see a price that good again since they
seem to have increased the list prices on Flo bags a lot.

As for conditioning,  most ladies use Apple Brand conditioner.  It's available on Amazon
and maybe also in some stores.   When I condition my Flo bags,  which is rarely,
I use Apple Brand.   Some ladies have used Aussie and othesr Kiwi.
I've also used Mink Oil (which is a solid paste).   

Just use the conditioner lightly, in circular motions
and don't let it build up on the stitching or areas where 2 pieces of leather might
have glue between them (like on the strap mounts or decorative elements) or on 
stress areas like straps.   Too much conditioner can weaken stitching or leather
or dissolve glue.  

Be sure to rub the bag with a clean cloth to remove the conditioner,  as per the instructions,
after a few minutes.
And don't rush to do a second coat.  Let the bag absorb the first coat for several days.

Let us know what you decide.  It is a beautiful handbag.  But we have all been there....
picturing a certain smooth look and then the bag that arrives is pebbled.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pebbled Florentine leather wears very well,  and the pebbled bags don't seem to show
> scratches.  The pebbling is the natural texture of the leather on Florentine.  It's not created
> (embossed, etc.) and nor is it a result of the leather sitting around a warehouse, etc.
> Also pebbled Flo leather is often thicker.
> 
> As for whether to keep it or return it.... that's personal preference.  Personally,  I have kept
> many pebbled Flo handbags if the texturing is relatively consistent.   But if it bothers you,
> or you won't enjoy the handbag,  then it's not the right bag for you,  regardless of how good
> the price.
> 
> A large Flo satchel at $216 is a fantastic price.  You might not see a price that good again since they
> seem to have increased the list prices on Flo bags a lot.
> 
> As for conditioning,  most ladies use Apple Brand conditioner.  It's available on Amazon
> and maybe also in some stores.   When I condition my Flo bags,  which is rarely,
> I use Apple Brand.   Some ladies have used Aussie and othesr Kiwi.
> I've also used Mink Oil (which is a solid paste).
> 
> Just use the conditioner lightly, in circular motions
> and don't let it build up on the stitching or areas where 2 pieces of leather might
> have glue between them (like on the strap mounts or decorative elements) or on
> stress areas like straps.   Too much conditioner can weaken stitching or leather
> or dissolve glue.
> 
> Be sure to rub the bag with a clean cloth to remove the conditioner,  as per the instructions,
> after a few minutes.
> And don't rush to do a second coat.  Let the bag absorb the first coat for several days.
> 
> Let us know what you decide.  It is a beautiful handbag.  But we have all been there....
> picturing a certain smooth look and then the bag that arrives is pebbled.


Thank you!! I do have Apple cleaner and conditioner already as I use it regularly on my higher end bags. I'm going to sit on the decision for a day or so. I just checked out the bag again and the color is truly beautiful. Florentine leather is something very special. The pebbling is definitely inconsistent, but maybe I can live with it. I'll update when I decide. Thanks again for all of the information! FYI - I was talking to this lady today that owns a consignment shop and she was telling me about how LV, YSL, Chanel and Gucci are in high demand - her customers are on wait lists! I told her to forget all those and look at D&B. She laughed, but understood what I meant. I'm actually going to be selling her a few of my high end pieces that basically get zero use but cost a small fortune. I feel like folks that know bags realize that D&B Flo is superior quality - it just doesn't have the same name recognition/luxury connotation. I predict that this will change in the next few years. I was surprised to hear that the Flo line is only about 10 years old? I think it simply hasn't hit its prime yet in the fashion world. The only bag leather I've ever felt that feels superior to Florentine leather is box calf leather, and I think Hermes is the only company that consistently uses it. Anyway, the quality of the Flo line is truly amazing for the price. D&B should definitely work on consistency, though. If I was their CEO, I'd add a level of QC to their supply chain lol. The higher end brands pride themselves on consistency, attention to detail, and presentation. Of course, I'm sure this drives up prices...which none of us want.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Thank you!! I do have Apple cleaner and conditioner already as I use it regularly on my higher end bags. I'm going to sit on the decision for a day or so. I just checked out the bag again and the color is truly beautiful. Florentine leather is something very special. The pebbling is definitely inconsistent, but maybe I can live with it. I'll update when I decide. Thanks again for all of the information! FYI - I was talking to this lady today that owns a consignment shop and she was telling me about how LV, YSL, Chanel and Gucci are in high demand - her customers are on wait lists! I told her to forget all those and look at D&B. She laughed, but understood what I meant. I'm actually going to be selling her a few of my high end pieces that basically get zero use but cost a small fortune. I feel like folks that know bags realize that D&B Flo is superior quality - it just doesn't have the same name recognition/luxury connotation. I predict that this will change in the next few years. I was surprised to hear that the Flo line is only about 10 years old? I think it simply hasn't hit its prime yet in the fashion world. The only bag leather I've ever felt that feels superior to Florentine leather is box calf leather, and I think Hermes is the only company that consistently uses it. Anyway, the quality of the Flo line is truly amazing for the price. D&B should definitely work on consistency, though. If I was their CEO, I'd add a level of QC to their supply chain lol. The higher end brands pride themselves on consistency, attention to detail, and presentation. Of course, I'm sure this drives up prices...which none of us want.


It's interesting you are mentioning quality tonight.   I just switched out of a Dooney Flo small Logan drawstring and into a Coach small Dempsey DS.  I thought the long webbed strap would be better
for my errands tomorrow and a smaller bag would be lighter.  Of course,  I have dozens of DB cross body bags too.   But... back to the point.  This is only the second time I'm using this Coach handbag,  and I can already see glazing issues on the top of the bag!  What a huge disappointment.
And the Coach pebbled leather does not compare to even the basic DB pebbled leather, IMO.

And lets not forget function regarding interior pockets.  DB has spoiled me.

Back to Flo,  I agree,  they need better QC and since the prices have gone up so much,
they could be more consistent in the leather.

You also might like the Dooney Alto leather.  It's a thick, smooth, small grained leather.
Alto styles are very understated and I think they need to go back to their roots.
Alto of the past had much more interesting designs.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Dooney organization has spoiled me as well!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Thank you!! I do have Apple cleaner and conditioner already as I use it regularly on my higher end bags. I'm going to sit on the decision for a day or so. I just checked out the bag again and the color is truly beautiful. Florentine leather is something very special. The pebbling is definitely inconsistent, but maybe I can live with it. I'll update when I decide. Thanks again for all of the information! FYI - I was talking to this lady today that owns a consignment shop and she was telling me about how LV, YSL, Chanel and Gucci are in high demand - her customers are on wait lists! I told her to forget all those and look at D&B. She laughed, but understood what I meant. I'm actually going to be selling her a few of my high end pieces that basically get zero use but cost a small fortune. I feel like folks that know bags realize that D&B Flo is superior quality - it just doesn't have the same name recognition/luxury connotation. I predict that this will change in the next few years. I was surprised to hear that the Flo line is only about 10 years old? I think it simply hasn't hit its prime yet in the fashion world. The only bag leather I've ever felt that feels superior to Florentine leather is box calf leather, and I think Hermes is the only company that consistently uses it. Anyway, the quality of the Flo line is truly amazing for the price. D&B should definitely work on consistency, though. If I was their CEO, I'd add a level of QC to their supply chain lol. The higher end brands pride themselves on consistency, attention to detail, and presentation. Of course, I'm sure this drives up prices...which none of us want.


Let us know what you decide! Enjoy! She may grow on you yet!


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's interesting you are mentioning quality tonight.   I just switched out of a Dooney Flo small Logan drawstring and into a Coach small Dempsey DS.  I thought the long webbed strap would be better
> for my errands tomorrow and a smaller bag would be lighter.  Of course,  I have dozens of DB cross body bags too.   But... back to the point.  This is only the second time I'm using this Coach handbag,  and I can already see glazing issues on the top of the bag!  What a huge disappointment.
> And the Coach pebbled leather does not compare to even the basic DB pebbled leather, IMO.
> 
> And lets not forget function regarding interior pockets.  DB has spoiled me.
> 
> Back to Flo,  I agree,  they need better QC and since the prices have gone up so much,
> they could be more consistent in the leather.
> 
> You also might like the Dooney Alto leather.  It's a thick, smooth, small grained leather.
> Alto styles are very understated and I think they need to go back to their roots.
> Alto of the past had much more interesting designs.


I've got a couple of Coach bags in Glovetanned leather. I have the Dreamer (which I think has like 3 or 4 different types of leather) as well as a Nomad. I do like the Glovetanned leather, but it's not nearly as luxurious/thick/substantial as Flo imo. The Nomad is still in its original packaging and the Dreamer has only been used maybe 3 times. They have not held my attention like Flo has. And I did take a look at the Alto collection. I'm not digging it for some reason. I saw a few used ones online and they just looked flat to me. Not sure how else to describe it. I'm excited to see if D&B releases any new colors/designs in Flo this year. I sound a little Flo-crazy, but I'm new to all this so it's exciting to me lol.


----------



## Viv99

Viv99 said:


> I've got a couple of Coach bags in Glovetanned leather. I have the Dreamer (which I think has like 3 or 4 different types of leather) as well as a Nomad. I do like the Glovetanned leather, but it's not nearly as luxurious/thick/substantial as Flo imo. The Nomad is still in its original packaging and the Dreamer has only been used maybe 3 times. They have not held my attention like Flo has. And I did take a look at the Alto collection. I'm not digging it for some reason. I saw a few used ones online and they just looked flat to me. Not sure how else to describe it. I'm excited to see if D&B releases any new colors/designs in Flo this year. I sound a little Flo-crazy, but I'm new to all this so it's exciting to me lol.


I will say that I was a little tempted by the Alto briefcases/laptop bags. They look super sleek and I love the circular lock - they remind me of the Ralph Lauren Ricky collection. I hesitate to buy though because of the weight, lack of water resistance, and delicacy. Those are deal breakers for a bag that needs to be a true workhorse (I lug my laptop to and from work daily and currently use a cheap, $40 nylon Samsonite that is going strong for 5 years now). Alto line has gorgeous briefcases though, no doubt.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Alto line does look sleek but functionality does bother me. I'm pretty hard on my bags too. Florentine has not failed me, I just polish and it looks new again. It's amazing, especially when broken in...like butter...grained I admit...my smooth Flo is so yummy...pebbled doesn't have the same feeling but is durable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Viv99 said:


> So, looking for opinions here - my Large Flo in Chestnut arrived today. I love the color, but noticed some serious pebbling. I've taken pix of both the front and back for reference. Should I keep it or exchange it for another one? I got it on sale from the main site, so only paid $216+tax. Given D&B's strange pricing, I'm guessing they won't even let me exchange it for same at the same price.   There was a slip in there that said it was shipped around September, so maybe it was a return? May sound weird, but I'm wondering if pebbling can be caused by one of these bags sitting around in a humid warehouse or something? Anyway, y'all think I should keep it or send it back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282165
> View attachment 5282166
> View attachment 5282168


Hi  Viv!
My first thought when I looked at your pictures was the bag looks like it was stored improperly, like in a humid warehouse. Then I read your post and you're thinking the same thing. I stopped looking for perfection in my bags, especially from ILD, but the look of this one does bother me a little. I would return it.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*VIV;  *the problem with good leather briefcases is they are heavy.  And then you add stuff to them...like laptops and papers,  and they get even heavier.  When you are younger you can't afford them, and probably don't appreciate the beautiful leather either.   When you begin to really think they are worth the money,  all of a sudden,  the briefcase is too heavy.   I switched from leather briefcases to high quality canvas ones in my 40's.   By then the Lands End briefcases (or was it LL Bean?)   had become very popular,  with personalized initial monogram.

*PF*:  as for the Alto leather,  especially in briefcases... it's supposed to look that way.  It's an 'old money' thing.   High quality items used for a lifetime.   For those who want their handbags and
briefcases to look pristine, always,  it's probably not the best choice.
Although,  I love my Alto handbags  (no old money here). 

*VIV AND PF:* And there are some ladies here on TPF who have extensive
Alto collections,  including pale colors,  who use them all the time and say they hold up
beautifully.  I baby my Alto handbags.   I baby my Flo handbags.
Makes no sense to have so many handbags that will each last for decades
with use,  and still feel the need for more!   But they are works of art,
beautiful to own and collect.


----------



## Purpleflower123

You are so correct. Now I'm old enough to afford them and they are too heavy LOL.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I too am thinking on my purchase of the Tmoro Allison...I haven't received my Tmoro mini satchel yet...I'll return the one with the most pebbling maybe....ILD is delivering slow.....considering I ordered all at the same time.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pebbled Florentine leather wears very well,  and the pebbled bags don't seem to show
> scratches.  The pebbling is the natural texture of the leather on Florentine.  It's not created
> (embossed, etc.) and nor is it a result of the leather sitting around a warehouse, etc.
> Also pebbled Flo leather is often thicker.
> 
> As for whether to keep it or return it.... that's personal preference.  Personally,  I have kept
> many pebbled Flo handbags if the texturing is relatively consistent.   But if it bothers you,
> or you won't enjoy the handbag,  then it's not the right bag for you,  regardless of how good
> the price.
> 
> A large Flo satchel at $216 is a fantastic price.  You might not see a price that good again since they
> seem to have increased the list prices on Flo bags a lot.
> 
> As for conditioning,  most ladies use Apple Brand conditioner.  It's available on Amazon
> and maybe also in some stores.   When I condition my Flo bags,  which is rarely,
> I use Apple Brand.   Some ladies have used Aussie and othesr Kiwi.
> I've also used Mink Oil (which is a solid paste).
> 
> Just use the conditioner lightly, in circular motions
> and don't let it build up on the stitching or areas where 2 pieces of leather might
> have glue between them (like on the strap mounts or decorative elements) or on
> stress areas like straps.   Too much conditioner can weaken stitching or leather
> or dissolve glue.
> 
> Be sure to rub the bag with a clean cloth to remove the conditioner,  as per the instructions,
> after a few minutes.
> And don't rush to do a second coat.  Let the bag absorb the first coat for several days.
> 
> Let us know what you decide.  It is a beautiful handbag.  But we have all been there....
> picturing a certain smooth look and then the bag that arrives is pebbled.


So I took your advice and used Apple Care conditioner on my large Flo satchel in Natural that I've had for a few years as well as the new Chestnut one.


lavenderjunkie said:


> Pebbled Florentine leather wears very well,  and the pebbled bags don't seem to show
> scratches.  The pebbling is the natural texture of the leather on Florentine.  It's not created
> (embossed, etc.) and nor is it a result of the leather sitting around a warehouse, etc.
> Also pebbled Flo leather is often thicker.
> 
> As for whether to keep it or return it.... that's personal preference.  Personally,  I have kept
> many pebbled Flo handbags if the texturing is relatively consistent.   But if it bothers you,
> or you won't enjoy the handbag,  then it's not the right bag for you,  regardless of how good
> the price.
> 
> A large Flo satchel at $216 is a fantastic price.  You might not see a price that good again since they
> seem to have increased the list prices on Flo bags a lot.
> 
> As for conditioning,  most ladies use Apple Brand conditioner.  It's available on Amazon
> and maybe also in some stores.   When I condition my Flo bags,  which is rarely,
> I use Apple Brand.   Some ladies have used Aussie and othesr Kiwi.
> I've also used Mink Oil (which is a solid paste).
> 
> Just use the conditioner lightly, in circular motions
> and don't let it build up on the stitching or areas where 2 pieces of leather might
> have glue between them (like on the strap mounts or decorative elements) or on
> stress areas like straps.   Too much conditioner can weaken stitching or leather
> or dissolve glue.
> 
> Be sure to rub the bag with a clean cloth to remove the conditioner,  as per the instructions,
> after a few minutes.
> And don't rush to do a second coat.  Let the bag absorb the first coat for several days.
> 
> Let us know what you decide.  It is a beautiful handbag.  But we have all been there....
> picturing a certain smooth look and then the bag that arrives is pebbled.


So I took your advice and used Apple Brand conditioner on both my older large Flo in natural and the new large Flo Chestnut (the pebbled one that just arrived). Thank you for the tip - they both look noticeably shinier. I think I may just keep the Chestnut. I showed it to my husband tonight for his opinion (more out of desperation for another opinion lol than because I think he's a good style resource), and he said he actually preferred the pebbled look, but he did notice the inconsistency - pebbled in some areas, smooth in others. He reminded me how I definitely don't need another bag, but that he'd likely keep it at 60% off the list price. I so wish D&B would just get their act together with consistency of their product. They'd save me a lot of time and anguish. I guess you can't complain too much when you buy stuff on sale.


----------



## Purpleflower123

60% off is excellent! Good conditioning always helps.


----------



## Viv99

Viv99 said:


> So I took your advice and used Apple Care conditioner on my large Flo satchel in Natural that I've had for a few years as well as the new Chestnut one.
> 
> So I took your advice and used Apple Brand conditioner on both my older large Flo in natural and the new large Flo Chestnut (the pebbled one that just arrived). Thank you for the tip - they both look noticeably shinier. I think I may just keep the Chestnut. I showed it to my husband tonight for his opinion (more out of desperation for another opinion lol than because I think he's a good style resource), and he said he actually preferred the pebbled look, but he did notice the inconsistency - pebbled in some areas, smooth in others. He reminded me how I definitely don't need another bag, but that he'd likely keep it at 60% off the list price. I so wish D&B would just get their act together with consistency of their product. They'd save me a lot of time and anguish. I guess you can't complain too much when you buy stuff on sale.


Post-conditioning pix:


----------



## Purpleflower123

Excellent looks soft and yummy! I'm sure it smells wonderful too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> So I took your advice and used Apple Care conditioner on my large Flo satchel in Natural that I've had for a few years as well as the new Chestnut one.
> 
> So I took your advice and used Apple Brand conditioner on both my older large Flo in natural and the new large Flo Chestnut (the pebbled one that just arrived). Thank you for the tip - they both look noticeably shinier. I think I may just keep the Chestnut. I showed it to my husband tonight for his opinion (more out of desperation for another opinion lol than because I think he's a good style resource), and he said he actually preferred the pebbled look, but he did notice the inconsistency - pebbled in some areas, smooth in others. He reminded me how I definitely don't need another bag, but that he'd likely keep it at 60% off the list price. I so wish D&B would just get their act together with consistency of their product. They'd save me a lot of time and anguish. I guess you can't complain too much when you buy stuff on sale.


I have to admit.... the bigger the discount,  the more flexible I am when deciding if the
handbag meets my standards. 

I pretend I'm in a store,  and see the bag,  at the sale
price and notice the things that make it less than perfect.   Then I decide if the savings
are worth buying the bag.  

If the defects are functional... like bad zippers, broken straps,
open seams... then clearly,  I don't buy the handbag.  But if the defects are cosmetic,
I think about whether they will fade from view when I actually use the bag or whether they
will always be the first thing I see and bother me.  

When you get a new bag you examine it
in  detail,  but when you actually use a bag, you don't focus on every square centimeter of
the leather.   And a scratch here and there will just blend in with the others the handbag
will accumulate with use.

At list price,  I demand perfection in my handbags.  And my standards are high and
I study the bag inch by inch.  If the bag is sale,  I'm easier.

The leather on your handbag looks beautiful after all that TLC.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Excellent looks soft and yummy! I'm sure it smells wonderful too!


Yes, definitely looks a little better and that brand new Florentine smell is there.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have to admit.... the bigger the discount,  the more flexible I am when deciding if the
> handbag meets my standards.
> 
> I pretend I'm in a store,  and see the bag,  at the sale
> price and notice the things that make it less than perfect.   Then I decide if the savings
> are worth buying the bag.
> 
> If the defects are functional... like bad zippers, broken straps,
> open seams... then clearly,  I don't buy the handbag.  But if the defects are cosmetic,
> I think about whether they will fade from view when I actually use the bag or whether they
> will always be the first thing I see and bother me.
> 
> When you get a new bag you examine it
> in  detail,  but when you actually use a bag, you don't focus on every square centimeter of
> the leather.   And a scratch here and there will just blend in with the others the handbag
> will accumulate with use.
> 
> At list price,  I demand perfection in my handbags.  And my standards are high and
> I study the bag inch by inch.  If the bag is sale,  I'm easier.
> 
> The leather on your handbag looks beautiful after all that TLC.


I agree. Well said.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am keeping her! Omgoodness beautiful mini tmoro satchel! Mini bug just hit me! God help my wallet!


----------



## cosec00

Hi All--long time lurker here.  I was hoping someone might be able to answer a question about DB Florentine leather.
I have only 1 Florentine bag--a small satchel in natural that I purchased at least 10 years ago--I got it within a year of the satchel design being released.
I haven't use it much mainly because it was so beautiful I didn't want to put a lot of miles on it.
Anyway, I was reorganizing my closet and pulled out the bag to admire it and noticed it had darkened even more since the last time I had seen it.  It was even more gorgeous with an amazing patina.  I fell in love with the leather all over again and recognized what a great investment these bags are.  So, I starting looking at ILD for another DB florentine bag.
Well my Brenna in Bordeaux just arrived today.  It is is beautiful BUT the leather is nothing like my small satchel.  It seems a lot thinner and stiffer--more stiff that I ever recall the satchel being.  Also the hardware seems less substantial/heavy.
So I am wondering if this is just a thing with the Brenna or has the florentine leather changed over the years?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I am keeping her! Omgoodness beautiful mini tmoro satchel! Mini bug just hit me! God help my wallet!
> 
> View attachment 5283456


*PF:*  she is a beauty.  Enjoy your mini.  It's a great size handbag.... not mini at all,  but
really a small/medium.  I think the wide base is what lets the mini hold a lot of stuff,  while
still looking and carrying like a small bag.  

The mini was my first Flo satchel size.  It was lighter and less expensive than the original
small size.  But the mini was big enough for all my stuff.  I don't know if it would hold
all my junk these days.... my carry seems to have grown over time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

cosec00 said:


> Hi All--long time lurker here.  I was hoping someone might be able to answer a question about DB Florentine leather.
> I have only 1 Florentine bag--a small satchel in natural that I purchased at least 10 years ago--I got it within a year of the satchel design being released.
> I haven't use it much mainly because it was so beautiful I didn't want to put a lot of miles on it.
> Anyway, I was reorganizing my closet and pulled out the bag to admire it and noticed it had darkened even more since the last time I had seen it.  It was even more gorgeous with an amazing patina.  I fell in love with the leather all over again and recognized what a great investment these bags are.  So, I starting looking at ILD for another DB florentine bag.
> Well my Brenna in Bordeaux just arrived today.  It is is beautiful BUT the leather is nothing like my small satchel.  It seems a lot thinner and stiffer--more stiff that I ever recall the satchel being.  Also the hardware seems less substantial/heavy.
> So I am wondering if this is just a thing with the Brenna or has the florentine leather changed over the years?


*cosec00: * Welcome to the Dooney board*.  *
I'm a saver too, I just keep buying more Florentine handbags even tho
I know they can stand up to use.  Makes no sense, but they are so beautiful,
I just want to own more and keep them pristine.
I have used my darker color Flo bags and they don't seem to mind every day
use.  Even water spots don't seem to faze my black Florentine leather.

Other ladies here, who use their Florentine handbags every day report that
they will hold up just fine with use and a little TLC (conditioning, etc.).

As for the variation in leather.... thickness, smoothness, softness.  I think there
is more of that now than there was 10 years ago.   But I did see both smooth and
pebbled Florentine handbags back then also. Both were thick leather.
Back in the day,  there was a Dooney retail boutique near me,  so my handbags
were bought there.  ILD didn't exist and the outlets had very little Florentine leather.
So it's possible that the boutiques only got the very best and that's all i saw.
The other less excellent pieces might have gone to the outlets or department stores,
etc.

These days I'm buying online,  mainly from ILD (I Love Dooney) which is their own
online outlet.  The Florentine leather does vary.... some of it is soft and smooth,
some pieces thinner than others.  And some of it is stiffer and thicker... like saddle leather.
I think the stiffer pieces will soften over time.   But here is more variability and more
graining visible in the leather.

I guess Dooney could keep it more consistent,  and charge even higher prices.
It's a trade-off in my mind.  The florentine leather will still last for many years
and become more beautiful as it's used.   Personally,  the less pristine a new bag
looks,  the more free I feel to just use and enjoy it.  (yes,  we are all a little nuts).

As for the quality of the hardware used on Florentine handbags.... I think that over time Dooney has made it slightly lighter.   The original handbags were very heavy and customers did complain.
Lightening the hardware was one way to address the problem.   I think the hardware quality
is the same.   Also, the hardware size does vary with different handbags.... that a design
element.   So the rings and clips, etc on a mini satchel will be smaller than those
on a medium (or large satchel).   Strap width also varies and not everyone loves the
thinner straps on some of the smaller bags.

The Brenna is a very structured handbag and there is a lot of reinforcement
in the design so that it will stand up.  The satchel is a slouchy design.  
It's very possible Dooney chooses stiffer pieces of leather for the Brenna,
or the stiffness might just be the result of the construction.
I have other Dooney handbags,  even the coated canvas, in both the Brenna
style and other styles.  The Brenna style is so much stiffer than other styles in
the same fabrication.

I've gotten some Florentine totes in the last year with very thick and stuff leather
(I think of a saddle when I touch it)
and others with much softer leather.  With use, the stiffer leather softens
a bit and I know that it will stand up to lots of use.

I hope this info helps, although none of us know for sure.
Another factor to remember is that Florentine is full grain leather
and the surface has not been 'corrected' (buffed or polished or
waxed or embossed or shaved, etc.)   That makes it a higher quality piece of leather,
but it may have more variability.

Enjoy your new Florentine handbag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much! After having the large and small satchel I was skeptical...they were both too heavy.  This one is perfect size...smooth leather...and opening is fine...light enough to hand carry...it's just darling.  I need one in Bordeaux! I was worried about handle drop but it's fine and can carry to my elbow. It's everything I love about the satchel in a perfect size with all the beautiful accents. Now I need a good sale to get another one..LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thank you so much! After having the large and small satchel I was skeptical...they were both too heavy.  This one is perfect size...smooth leather...and opening is fine...light enough to hand carry...it's just darling.  I need one in Bordeaux! I was worried about handle drop but it's fine and can carry to my elbow. It's everything I love about the satchel in a perfect size with all the beautiful accents. Now I need a good sale to get another one..LOL


I see another Flo collection in your future.  
I'll bet there is a rainbow of colors in the mini satchel just waiting to be 
discovered.


----------



## Purpleflower123

So do I! I just need a good sale...these are pricey...but darling


----------



## Viv99

Any thoughts on the Large Flo Satchel in red? Does it still look beautiful over time? The 40% off is tempting!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I am holding out till Feb hoping for Valentine's Day sales on redish flo. Not sure these prices are worth it right now. The up and down games with prices on both Dooney sites requires me to keep watching. Hopefully we snag a nice red flo...you know I'm holding out for the mini in red or Bordeaux  Yes red does look great over time....as long as it's conditioned correctly so it does not darken and look Bordeauxish


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  I have several red Florentine handbags,  but not the large satchel.
Red Florentine seems to look good over time... the color doesn't fade.

In my experience,  Red Flo accessories are a different color to begin with...
they are more light wine color.   I don't know if it's the dye process or they are
made from bits of leather that sit around and oxidize.
But I have never had that issue with a red Flo handbag...
the red Flo handbags start out red and stay red.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> I am holding out till Feb hoping for Valentine's Day sales on redish flo. Not sure these prices are worth it right now. The up and down games with prices on both Dooney sites requires me to keep watching. Hopefully we snag a nice red flo...you know I'm holding out for the mini in red or Bordeaux  Yes red does look great over time....as long as it's conditioned correctly so it does not darken and look Bordeauxish


Thank you for the insight!!! I will hold out also.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  I have several red Florentine handbags,  but not the large satchel.
> Red Florentine seems to look good over time... the color doesn't fade.
> 
> In my experience,  Red Flo accessories are a different color to begin with...
> they are more light wine color.   I don't know if it's the dye process or they are
> made from bits of leather that sit around and oxidize.
> But I have never had that issue with a red Flo handbag...
> the red Flo handbags start out red and stay red.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Viv99

FYI - The returns page on both the main Dooney site and ILD are down until January 7th. I was having trouble and chatted with CS, and then emailed CS on both sites, and got the same message: "Our return system is temporarily unavailable due to a system upgrade. Please try processing your return anytime after January 7, 2022. We apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thx for the update I have several returns in process.


----------



## cosec00

lavenderjunkie said:


> *cosec00: * Welcome to the Dooney board*.  *
> I'm a saver too, I just keep buying more Florentine handbags even tho
> I know they can stand up to use.  Makes no sense, but they are so beautiful,
> I just want to own more and keep them pristine.
> I have used my darker color Flo bags and they don't seem to mind every day
> use.  Even water spots don't seem to faze my black Florentine leather.
> 
> Other ladies here, who use their Florentine handbags every day report that
> they will hold up just fine with use and a little TLC (conditioning, etc.).
> 
> As for the variation in leather.... thickness, smoothness, softness.  I think there
> is more of that now than there was 10 years ago.   But I did see both smooth and
> pebbled Florentine handbags back then also. Both were thick leather.
> Back in the day,  there was a Dooney retail boutique near me,  so my handbags
> were bought there.  ILD didn't exist and the outlets had very little Florentine leather.
> So it's possible that the boutiques only got the very best and that's all i saw.
> The other less excellent pieces might have gone to the outlets or department stores,
> etc.
> 
> These days I'm buying online,  mainly from ILD (I Love Dooney) which is their own
> online outlet.  The Florentine leather does vary.... some of it is soft and smooth,
> some pieces thinner than others.  And some of it is stiffer and thicker... like saddle leather.
> I think the stiffer pieces will soften over time.   But here is more variability and more
> graining visible in the leather.
> 
> I guess Dooney could keep it more consistent,  and charge even higher prices.
> It's a trade-off in my mind.  The florentine leather will still last for many years
> and become more beautiful as it's used.   Personally,  the less pristine a new bag
> looks,  the more free I feel to just use and enjoy it.  (yes,  we are all a little nuts).
> 
> As for the quality of the hardware used on Florentine handbags.... I think that over time Dooney has made it slightly lighter.   The original handbags were very heavy and customers did complain.
> Lightening the hardware was one way to address the problem.   I think the hardware quality
> is the same.   Also, the hardware size does vary with different handbags.... that a design
> element.   So the rings and clips, etc on a mini satchel will be smaller than those
> on a medium (or large satchel).   Strap width also varies and not everyone loves the
> thinner straps on some of the smaller bags.
> 
> The Brenna is a very structured handbag and there is a lot of reinforcement
> in the design so that it will stand up.  The satchel is a slouchy design.
> It's very possible Dooney chooses stiffer pieces of leather for the Brenna,
> or the stiffness might just be the result of the construction.
> I have other Dooney handbags,  even the coated canvas, in both the Brenna
> style and other styles.  The Brenna style is so much stiffer than other styles in
> the same fabrication.
> 
> I've gotten some Florentine totes in the last year with very thick and stuff leather
> (I think of a saddle when I touch it)
> and others with much softer leather.  With use, the stiffer leather softens
> a bit and I know that it will stand up to lots of use.
> 
> I hope this info helps, although none of us know for sure.
> Another factor to remember is that Florentine is full grain leather
> and the surface has not been 'corrected' (buffed or polished or
> waxed or embossed or shaved, etc.)   That makes it a higher quality piece of leather,
> but it may have more variability.
> 
> Enjoy your new Florentine handbag.


Thanks for the thorough response lavenderjunkie.  I do love the bag and the price was amazing.  Just received the small Stanwich and noticed the same differences.  Even the smell of the Florentine is not the same--very faint.  I plan on keeping them but I will not be buying anymore DB.  They've gone the way of Coach after its gorgeous legacy collection back in the day.  Sad but clearly a sign of the times.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Wanted to share my new love! Got this for Christmas after telling the husband I needed this color in my collection!  What is funny is he has become a fan after actually seeing my Florentine bags next to other brands of bags I have so when I wanted this for Christmas he agreed!  My kelly green small satchel!  When I opened the box I'll admit it is a much brighter color in person but I think after playing around with outfits and color combos I will actually enjoy this color more than I thought.


----------



## Viv99

debbiesdaughter said:


> Wanted to share my new love! Got this for Christmas after telling the husband I needed this color in my collection!  What is funny is he has become a fan after actually seeing my Florentine bags next to other brands of bags I have so when I wanted this for Christmas he agreed!  My kelly green small satchel!  When I opened the box I'll admit it is a much brighter color in person but I think after playing around with outfits and color combos I will actually enjoy this color more than I thought.


Gorgeous bag! One of the best colors in Flo for sure!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Wanted to share my new love! Got this for Christmas after telling the husband I needed this color in my collection!  What is funny is he has become a fan after actually seeing my Florentine bags next to other brands of bags I have so when I wanted this for Christmas he agreed!  My kelly green small satchel!  When I opened the box I'll admit it is a much brighter color in person but I think after playing around with outfits and color combos I will actually enjoy this color more than I thought.


Beautiful.  Enjoy your Kelly Green Flo.  It's a collector's treasure and very hard to find.


----------



## swags

debbiesdaughter said:


> Wanted to share my new love! Got this for Christmas after telling the husband I needed this color in my collection!  What is funny is he has become a fan after actually seeing my Florentine bags next to other brands of bags I have so when I wanted this for Christmas he agreed!  My kelly green small satchel!  When I opened the box I'll admit it is a much brighter color in person but I think after playing around with outfits and color combos I will actually enjoy this color more than I thought.


I love that shade of green!


----------



## Purpleflower123

It's so beautiful!


----------



## Viv99

I have to admit I'm super disappointed with D&B. I ordered a bag about a week ago off ILD, and the site now says it's on backorder. However, the same exact bag is still available and listed as "in stock" on both ILD and D&B (at about double the price). The games are really annoying, and a serious deterrent. For a company that has such quality products, these are low class moves. I mean, do they enjoy all the customer service calls/emails they have to take and the barrage of returns due to pricing games? I feel like they can be SO much better than this. I don't mean to spread negativity as I truly love their Flo bags; just annoyed lol.


----------



## Purpleflower123

It's okay I understand.  I always check and see if the price isn't right I return it. The games are crazy of late...I am surprised. They surely marked things up quickly..so I keep watching and am patient comparing prices.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Any thoughts on the Large Flo Satchel in red? Does it still look beautiful over time? The 40% off is tempting!


Took the plunge and ordered the RED micro satchel. I'll let you know what I think...


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Took the plunge and ordered the RED micro satchel. I'll let you know what I think...


Yes, please do!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Took the plunge and ordered the RED micro satchel. I'll let you know what I think...


I can't wait! I hope you love it!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Everything is on backorder


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Everything is on backorder


What is on backorder for you? I've got a Large Flo Satchel Slate that is on backorder.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Red and blue mirco satchel and natural flap wallet. Crazy. They were available when I purchased.  I don't quite understand but I will be patient.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just got this Florentine Cameron from Poshmark!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Red and blue mirco satchel and natural flap wallet. Crazy. They were available when I purchased.  I don't quite understand but I will be patient.


I hope you get them! I had a Tartan Tote that was listed as on backorder for 3 weeks. I emailed them to cancel the order, and they emailed me back to say they won't cancel and that it will ship within 48 hours. Maybe email them?


----------



## RuedeNesle

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just got this Florentine Cameron from Poshmark!



Hi!
I'm one of your Subbies and I watched/liked your video about an hour after you uploaded it! What do you think about the strap now? It did look a little washed out (for lack of a better explanation), but I love the condition of the bag!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> I'm one of your Subbies and I watched/liked your video about an hour after you uploaded it! What do you think about the strap now? It did look a little washed out (for lack of a better explanation), but I love the condition of the bag!


Yes! After a swipe of leather cleaner and conditioner it was perfectly fine!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Re:  Orders and Backorders....
My guess,  their order and inventory systems aren't well coordinated.  We like to imagine
that every order is reflected in the inventory when the order is completed.  But many
systems aren't real time.   So,  the systems don't deduct the orders until end of day, or
every hour, etc.
Result,  you have a confirmed order for something that showed available but really
wasn't at the exact moment when you placed the order.

Another possible issue is a planning one.... product is due to arrive at a certain date
so the system reflects it as available.  Then,  the shipment is delayed,  so all the
orders that were confirmed are now backorder.   If they think the product will come
in within a few weeks,  they leave it backorder.   If they learn it's going to be a long
time,  then they end up cancelling the customer orders.   Both of these have happened with
my handbag orders and other products at other online companies also.  And with all the 'supply chain issues' the problem is even worse over the last 2 years.

Hope you all get your back ordered handbags.  Be patient.   If the price was good and
you want the item,  just keep your fingers crossed it will arrive
and you can enjoy it in a few weeks.   And yes,  I know the lack of good info is very
frustrating.   And for some people,  all these things that are on hold can affect credit card
funds available for other things and make your financial 'accounting' more complex.
A charge made for an item that then goes back order shouldn't be billed to you until
the product is available for shipment.  The initial 'tentative' billing will drop off if the
company does not 'confirm' it within a few days.   But there still may be a hold on your
credit available limit.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Yes! After a swipe of leather cleaner and conditioner it was perfectly fine!


Enjoy your new Flo Cameron Satchel.  I love the style and the leather lining....
elegant,  but I'm super careful about color transfer from accessories and 
dirt from keys.   

One thing I always do when using a light colored leather lined
handbag is put my keys/pens/pencils/lippies/creams/hand sanitizer, etc in a pouch
or bag organizer.   I never place them in the bag directly to avoid dirtying
the bag.   I think the inside zip pocket on the bag is lined with a different
material and can be used with less worry.


----------



## SandraElle

So remember that one time I owned this bag, sold it, bought it again, and sold it again? Well, I bought it again.  I'm keeping her this time. Medium (large) Flo Satchel in Natural. She's smooooooth.


----------



## Yuki85

SandraElle said:


> So remember that one time I owned this bag, sold it, bought it again, and sold it again? Well, I bought it again.  I'm keeping her this time. Medium (large) Flo Satchel in Natural. She's smooooooth.
> 
> View attachment 5295400



Beautiful bag!!!!! 
I always want this bag but since I am from Europe and we dont have D&B stores here, I cannot try it. I love the leather and the design. I am also trying to find something similar here in europe but it is difficult.


----------



## SandraElle

Yuki85 said:


> Beautiful bag!!!!!
> I always want this bag but since I am from Europe and we dont have D&B stores here, I cannot try it. I love the leather and the design. I am also trying to find something similar here in europe but it is difficult.


Thank you!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Anyone besides me in backorder hell?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SandraElle said:


> So remember that one time I owned this bag, sold it, bought it again, and sold it again? Well, I bought it again.  I'm keeping her this time. Medium (large) Flo Satchel in Natural. She's smooooooth.
> 
> View attachment 5295400


Enjoy your beautiful Dooney Flo satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Anyone besides me in backorder hell?


Sorry for the frustration.
I have no backorder issues, at the moment....
but still waiting for ILD to acknowledge and credit 
a return from the end of Dec.  Arrrggg!


----------



## SandraElle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your beautiful Dooney Flo satchel.


Thanks, luv. Happy to have her back in my collection.


----------



## Purpleflower123

She arrived....red MICRO perfection! Correct size for me...slightly bigger than Laurel! I LOVE her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> She arrived....red MICRO perfection! Correct size for me...slightly bigger than Laurel! I LOVE her!


  She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I've had the large, medium, mini, and finally micro....the right fit! Returned the mini last week...still too big. This one is a keeper....waiting on navy..backordered and a black nano. Just delightful.  My husband commented on the color...dark red.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> She arrived....red MICRO perfection! Correct size for me...slightly bigger than Laurel! I LOVE her!


PF:  Glad you found your perfect Flo baby.
Enjoy carrying your new Micro.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much!  I love her! Everything I love about the original satchel but in a more manageable package for me. I'm packing her right now! No sense in waiting


----------



## practicalbags

debbiesdaughter said:


> Wanted to share my new love! Got this for Christmas after telling the husband I needed this color in my collection!  What is funny is he has become a fan after actually seeing my Florentine bags next to other brands of bags I have so when I wanted this for Christmas he agreed!  My kelly green small satchel!  When I opened the box I'll admit it is a much brighter color in person but I think after playing around with outfits and color combos I will actually enjoy this color more than I thought.



Wow, this is so beautiful. Do you mind sharing where did you get it? Thanks.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got this beauty for $120! It's a little scratched up, but that'll just make it easier for me to use!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Got this beauty for $120! It's a little scratched up, but that'll just make it easier for me to use!
> 
> View attachment 5298609


Yes!  First scratch is the worst one,  after that we can relax and enjoy.
And with a little conditioner or message with a soft white cloth,  the scratches
will often fade.
Enjoy your new handbag,  she's a beauty to treasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Got this beauty for $120! It's a little scratched up, but that'll just make it easier for me to use!
> 
> View attachment 5298609


Just saw your video! I love how you show the details. Great price for this bag. The scratches wouldn't bother me either.  The strap looks like it's in great condition. 
Enjoy!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

RuedeNesle said:


> Just saw your video! I love how you show the details. Great price for this bag. The scratches wouldn't bother me either.  The strap looks like it's in great condition.
> Enjoy!



Thank you! Here's the video in case anyone else wants to see this beauty in action!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Sent my Fern Allison CB right back...was not packaged well. I suspect it was a return..it was beyond pebbled...looked like crocodile skin...just no consistency.  Horrible. Going right back...packaged as I've never seen before and with a few scratches too. Not pleased.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Sent my Fern Allison CB right back...was not packaged well. I suspect it was a return..it was beyond pebbled...looked like crocodile skin...just no consistency.  Horrible. Going right back...packaged as I've never seen before and with a few scratches too. Not pleased.


I'm sorry that happened.  They need to change their name to the name of the retail store that closed in 2000, "Hit or Miss" because that's all ILD is.


----------



## Purpleflower123

This was the main Dooney site..very hit or miss.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

practicalbags said:


> Wow, this is so beautiful. Do you mind sharing where did you get it? Thanks.



It was an ebay find!  Thanks!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

practicalbags said:


> Wow, this is so beautiful. Do you mind sharing where did you get it? Thanks.



It was an ebay find!  Thanks!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Did a longer tour of my beautiful pocket satchel!


----------



## Lunalark

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Did a longer tour of my beautiful pocket satchel!




Such a beautiful bag. I love your videos. You do a great job!


----------



## Lunalark

My Florentine Logan in Tmoro arrived. Not sure with the pebbling  if i should try for a 2nd as the DBLove sale ends today. I prefer smoother but don't mind some texture as I know it's leather. Does it look like Florentine to you  or a pebbled bag? I go back and forth lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LL*:  looks like Florentine to me.   But.... you have to be happy.
No guarantee the next one will be any better.   I always consider the
cost of the bag, and the cost of the return,  and the cost of the replacement
in my decisions.  Remember,  Dooney and ILD don't do exchanges.... you need to
order a new bag and return the old one in separate transactions.
Any points applied to the first bag are lost.   I've been there.... made the phone calls,
waiting for CS for hours,  their rules are their rules.


----------



## Lunalark

Lavender j, thank you...i appreciate the opinion! I'm also thinking another Tmoro will be the same. I'm reading more complaints with this color this year. The front I'm  really ok with. The back is what gave me the pause. Of course I am comparing it to my smoother mini satchel and a you tube video.It feels like an ordeal to go through the return process so I will carry it around the house and see how I feel lwith it loaded up. And I will buff it a little.. it is dry in spots the photo isn't conveying.  I will  try another color at a good sale point again like the holiday and glitch sale. It is a nice bag! You were right! Feels lighter to carry. I got this one for 25%off plus some points for $195.  Still better than the current $261 sale price,  no code. 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Viv99

I just got the Large Zip Barlow in natural. Any thoughts from those that have this bag? I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## Lunalark

Viv99 said:


> I just got the Large Zip Barlow in natural. Any thoughts from those that have this bag? I'm on the fence about


----------



## Lunalark

Lunalark said:


> Hi Viv99!  The Florentine Large Zip Barlow is one of my favorite bags. I have 4 (Natural, Denim, Tmoro, Steel Blue). I know some people don't like the 10" strap drop. Mine have loosened just a little with time but I have no problem with it over my shoulder.  I love the organization the most ...so easy to get in/out with the magnetic closure. I don't feel it's too heavy to carry but it can be if you load it up.
> 
> What are you on the fence about? If you have to talk yourself into liking and keeping a bag...trust me I've done that..then you might not use it. Sometimes carrying it around in the house a day decides if you ship it back.


----------



## Viv99

Lunalark said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I bought it new from the main Dooney site, and it arrived a little creased. I got it on the 30% off sale plus got another $30 off by using points, but I'm still a little disappointed in the creasiness. I also already have a ton of Flo bags. I think I fell for the sale on the site since there's been a bit of a drought on D&B sales on the good stuff since the holidays. I'm also trying to use my points before they're discontinued. I'm considering returning it for a Croco Fino. I have one in red and it's gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My only issue with the Florentine large zip Barlow is the weight of the bag.   It's beautiful
and very easy to use.  But I am sensitive to handbag weight and all that beautiful
Florentine leather makes it heavy....for me... even empty.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I had one and sold it.  Just didn’t work for me. Heavy and the shape was odd. I love the natural though.


----------



## Lunalark

Viv99 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> I understand about the creasing and why you feel disappointed yeah. Natural is just gorgeous but unless it's such a fantastic sale that you are ok  with what you don't like...i probably would get something else I know wouldn't sit in my closet. ...


 The advice  lavenderj gave me above on my brown tmoro Logan helped me so much to decide. I returned it as it really was too textured and dull in person for me. I wasnt reaching for it at all. I dont mind imperfections but i just didnt like this bag even with the great sale.  I got a Chestnut Florentine Logan instead and  I Absolutely love it!


----------



## Viv99

Lunalark said:


> The advice  lavenderj gave me above on my brown tmoro Logan helped me so much to decide. I returned it as it really was too textured and dull in person for me. I wasnt reaching for it at all. I dont mind imperfections but i just didnt like this bag even with the great sale.  I got a Chestnut Florentine Logan instead and  I Absolutely love it!


Great advice from this thread, as usual . I'm going to give it another couple of days to see how I feel. I tried it on at a local Dillards a few months ago and loved it then. I'm not sure why I'm not head over heels now that I have it? Again, I so wish D&B had better QC. If it arrived in perfect shape, I'd be keeping it without hesitation.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  sometimes it's hard to know why you just aren't sure if you love a handbag enough to keep it.
And it may or may not have anything to do with the bag itself.  There is no such thing as 
'all other things being equal' in this life anymore.  And if we are expecting a bag to look a certain
way or are super excited about it,  then it might not live up to our expectations.
The more expensive the handbag is,  the more we want to be sure we are making
the right decision.

With the Barlow and the Brenna (and the Flynn)  the shape of the bag out of the
box doesn't show the bag to it's greatest potential.  It's sort of a slouchy/structured mix,
with curves/ruffles, etc.   And it's rarely stuffed enough to show all it's beauty.

With this kind of style,  I really need to put my items inside to see how the bag will look
in real life.  After all,  I don't carry around styrofoam to perk up the shape.  

It's taken me a while to come to appreciate the look, and I think for me,
the functionality of the design has made the style a good one.  I try not to focus
too much on the lack of symmetry or the wrinkles that are part of the style.
I've learned that the zip Barlow and the large Barlow are too heavy for me now,
but the regular size Barlow and Brenna are good for me.  The small and mini aren't
big enough to hold my stuff.

Also,  very often the Florentine leather looks better after it has been handled and
softens up.  Just out of the box, sitting in plastic, after being subjected to cold temperatures
and lots of jostling,  the leather needs some TLC.   I don't condition new Flo bags,  but
I have been known to give them a gentle rubdown with a soft, dry, white cloth.  It brings out
the natural oils in the leather, and improves the look and feel.  

I've also discovered that when I get a new bag I'm very picky and notice every
little bitty thing.  Once I start using a bag,  many of those first impression defects
just seem to fade into the background and I no longer see them.  So I've learned to try
to separate out major flaws and substantial issues from more minor cosmetic ones.
It's all subjective,  and what bothers me someone else might not notice or care, and vice versa.

You are right to take some time to decide if the bag is a keeper.
If you package it up to return it and feel better,  then that was a good decision.
If you package it up and then take the bag back out,  then you know
you will probably regret returning it.  The act of preparing the return often
helps me decide.  If I feel relief that the bag is going back,  I know that's the
right decision.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  sometimes it's hard to know why you just aren't sure if you love a handbag enough to keep it.
> And it may or may not have anything to do with the bag itself.  There is no such thing as
> 'all other things being equal' in this life anymore.  And if we are expecting a bag to look a certain
> way or are super excited about it,  then it might not live up to our expectations.
> The more expensive the handbag is,  the more we want to be sure we are making
> the right decision.
> 
> With the Barlow and the Brenna (and the Flynn)  the shape of the bag out of the
> box doesn't show the bag to it's greatest potential.  It's sort of a slouchy/structured mix,
> with curves/ruffles, etc.   And it's rarely stuffed enough to show all it's beauty.
> 
> With this kind of style,  I really need to put my items inside to see how the bag will look
> in real life.  After all,  I don't carry around styrofoam to perk up the shape.
> 
> It's taken me a while to come to appreciate the look, and I think for me,
> the functionality of the design has made the style a good one.  I try not to focus
> too much on the lack of symmetry or the wrinkles that are part of the style.
> I've learned that the zip Barlow and the large Barlow are too heavy for me now,
> but the regular size Barlow and Brenna are good for me.  The small and mini aren't
> big enough to hold my stuff.
> 
> Also,  very often the Florentine leather looks better after it has been handled and
> softens up.  Just out of the box, sitting in plastic, after being subjected to cold temperatures
> and lots of jostling,  the leather needs some TLC.   I don't condition new Flo bags,  but
> I have been known to give them a gentle rubdown with a soft, dry, white cloth.  It brings out
> the natural oils in the leather, and improves the look and feel.
> 
> I've also discovered that when I get a new bag I'm very picky and notice every
> little bitty thing.  Once I start using a bag,  many of those first impression defects
> just seem to fade into the background and I no longer see them.  So I've learned to try
> to separate out major flaws and substantial issues from more minor cosmetic ones.
> It's all subjective,  and what bothers me someone else might not notice or care, and vice versa.
> 
> You are right to take some time to decide if the bag is a keeper.
> If you package it up to return it and feel better,  then that was a good decision.
> If you package it up and then take the bag back out,  then you know
> you will probably regret returning it.  The act of preparing the return often
> helps me decide.  If I feel relief that the bag is going back,  I know that's the
> right decision.


Thank you for your thoughtful response! You are SOOO right about preparing the return forcing you to call the question lol. I've decided to keep it as heavy bags don't bother me at all and I appreciate the ease of access that so many folks mention about this bag. You can't go wrong with Florentine! And by the way, I have to say that the folks on this D&B thread are the kindest and most humble of any PurseForum thread I've experienced.


----------



## G.Allyn

Viv99,

I agree!  There are wonderful people here on the purseforum D&B section.  Over the years Lavenderjunkie has been a great source of information.  It has been very appreciated!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Lunalark said:


> The advice  lavenderj gave me above on my brown tmoro Logan helped me so much to decide. I returned it as it really was too textured and dull in person for me. I wasnt reaching for it at all. I dont mind imperfections but i just didnt like this bag even with the great sale.  I got a Chestnut Florentine Logan instead and  I Absolutely love it!



Agreed. If I don’t reach for it. I sell it. Lol


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful response! You are SOOO right about preparing the return forcing you to call the question lol. I've decided to keep it as heavy bags don't bother me at all and I appreciate the ease of access that so many folks mention about this bag. You can't go wrong with Florentine! And by the way, I have to say that the folks on this D&B thread are the kindest and most humble of any PurseForum thread I've experienced.


How do you manage the weight? Do you limit how much you put in to the bag? When I had one it just didn’t work for me. Maybe a mini Barlow would have worked better?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I agree,  the ladies here on the D&B board are great.... helpful and generous with their time.
We all learn as we go,  and it's great to have others with more experience to give us input.
No one is shamed for not knowing something.  Handbags are a fun hobby,  and we all want
to make the best decisions,  but you can be a genius and not know what a twilly is (I didn't, not
a genius either)
or why a particular type of leather is considered good.

I also think that posters here recognize that everyone has different needs, likes,
finances, etc.  We try to offer info,  so that others can make the right decision for themselves.
That's really important.... for example, it may not matter to me if the strap drop is short,  since I hand carry my bags,  but I try to remember to point it out because it's important to lots of others.

Many posters have moved on to other social media venues.   But some of us still
hang around here.  It's always great to have newer posters join the conversation.
Talking about handbags is fun,  but a conversation needs at least 2 
 people.    And the more the merrier.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> How do you manage the weight? Do you limit how much you put in to the bag? When I had one it just didn’t work for me. Maybe a mini Barlow would have worked better?


You know, I've never picked up a handbag and thought it was TOO heavy. The only thing I really need in a bag is a good long strap so I can throw it over the shoulder if I need help with weight. I just favor large bags (I think they make you look smaller/thinner lol), so weight has never really been an issue. I also only wear my fancy bags to work, and I've only got the "commute" between the parking deck and my office to worry about (3 mins?). On the weekends, like today, when I'm out shopping or running errands, I carry my black Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in large. It is super lightweight, and has a convenient zipper and shoulder straps. So, I guess, in a way, I do care about weight. I guess I just don't care about weight when it comes to fancy bags because I only ever wear them for brief periods. I'm also always wearing some sort of athleisure (with 3 large and super active dogs, I run/walk/workout a lot) during the weekends, so I think a fancy bag would just look out of place. The Longchamp very nicely bridges the gap between casual and formal in a classy way. Hopefully that makes sense? Please excuse the super long winded dissertation-esque answer to your question lol.


----------



## Lunalark

I'm so glad you are happy with your decision! That's the most important part. And the more Florentine ages it just might become a favorite bag of yours  I forgot to mention when a bag of mine had a crease (came from mailing) I stuffed it full with t shirts and paper against the creases extra for a few days.  Maybe that will help idk. It is a beautiful bag.  Like you i am ok with weight. The large barlow balances well for me.  But I tend to like easy in/out shoulder bag carrying.  I think its just individual needs, if you prefer shoulder vs satchel carry etc.  And how long you are wearing it for absolutely... I wouldn't walk the dog with it probably not  . 

I wouldn't know half of how to care for my bags, the leathers, styles etc if not for the wonderful posters here! Always helpful&lovely to chat with ❤   It is fun to view the older pages of mod shots too. The amazing collections are purse lovers heaven.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> You know, I've never picked up a handbag and thought it was TOO heavy. The only thing I really need in a bag is a good long strap so I can throw it over the shoulder if I need help with weight. I just favor large bags (I think they make you look smaller/thinner lol), so weight has never really been an issue. I also only wear my fancy bags to work, and I've only got the "commute" between the parking deck and my office to worry about (3 mins?). On the weekends, like today, when I'm out shopping or running errands, I carry my black Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in large. It is super lightweight, and has a convenient zipper and shoulder straps. So, I guess, in a way, I do care about weight. I guess I just don't care about weight when it comes to fancy bags because I only ever wear them for brief periods. I'm also always wearing some sort of athleisure (with 3 large and super active dogs, I run/walk/workout a lot) during the weekends, so I think a fancy bag would just look out of place. The Longchamp very nicely bridges the gap between casual and formal in a classy way. Hopefully that makes sense? Please excuse the super long winded dissertation-esque answer to your question lol.


Makes perfect sense! Yes I can manage a large bag to and from the car to work.   Weekends I move into my Allison’s so I can move quickly in and out as I run around. One thing I have noticed which LJ made reference to months ago, the satchels with the flat base like my mini sit very well in the car.  The old school rounded satchels tend to roll and not sit so well. The Barlow has a flat base.  Super helpful!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Quick question.  How have your flo bags held up over the years? In terms of wear and tear?  Anyone have pictures of flo bags that are several years old? I am curious as I have quite a collection.


----------



## Ljg80827

I have a question I hope someone can answer for me about a python satchel. I bought it on ebay for a good price but it had a ton of ink marks inside. So, I pulled the lining out to clean it and after it was dry I went to push it back inside. The thing is, it feels like there's another layer between the outside of the bag and the lining. Is it maybe a piece that fits across the bottom? I think this is a medium size. I don't have any other satchels this big to compare it to. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I don't know for sure,  but my guess is that it's something to give structure to the bottom
of the handbag.  The sides are probably a soft slouchy style,  but the base is likely firm
on a satchel design.   I don't know what it would be made of.... could be a firmer textile,
like buckram,  or some synthetic material.  Hopefully it's not cardboard or something that
got damaged during the cleaning.

BTW,  I love the Dooney python satchels.   What color did you get?


----------



## Ljg80827

I'm not entirely sure what the actual color name was, but it's browns and greys with a little golden color in it. Thanks so much for your answer!


----------



## Lunalark

Ljg80827 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what the actual color name was, but it's browns and greys with a little golden color in it. Thanks so much for your answer!



That sounds pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ljg80827 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what the actual color name was, but it's browns and greys with a little golden color in it. Thanks so much for your answer!


Enjoy your 'new' handbag.  That's a very rich looking color combo.... sophisticated and
elegant.


----------



## Viv99

I noticed that the Florentine satchels are being offered in salmon again. From what I understand, this is a highly collectible color. Of course, they are on pre-order, which signals to me that I may or may not ever receive it lol. Does anyone have one? Would appreciate any thoughts! Thank you, as always!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> I noticed that the Florentine satchels are being offered in salmon again. From what I understand, this is a highly collectible color. Of course, they are on pre-order, which signals to me that I may or may not ever receive it lol. Does anyone have one? Would appreciate any thoughts! Thank you, as always!


*Viv:*  I'll have to check it out.  Salmon is a rare color in Florentine.   But.... there have been at least 3 iterations.... A) the original soft apricot color called Salmon, B)  a bright red/orange color,  and in more recent years, C) a brighter light orangey Salmon which can look very neon.  I don't know what the 'current' iteration will be like in person (we'll call it version D.) 

I have the first soft apricot salmon (A) in the Twist Strap hobo and the third neon salmon (C) a domed satchel.  I prefer the color of first verson (A).
The neon version (C) looks like the color was painted on rather than drum dyed into the leather.  Just a personal reaction.


----------



## Debbini

I love the Florentine satchel.....but not the opening. It seems there's not much room between opening and the top of handles? I gave away the prettiest color green satchel because of this and I still miss it. Does anyone else have this issue, or is it just me?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Debbini said:


> I love the Florentine satchel.....but not the opening. It seems there's not much room between opening and the top of handles? I gave away the prettiest color green satchel because of this and I still miss it. Does anyone else have this issue, or is it just me?


Debbini:  I know what you are talking about.  The distance between the top of the zipper and the
handles is very short,  especially on the smaller sized satchels,  even the 'regular' size.
The design of the bag is for the top zipper area to soften and fold over, (smile)  thus increasing
the distance between the top of the bag and the handles.  I hand carry,  so once the bag
'smiles' I don't have an issue with the handle.   I'm not sure I could get it very far up my arm,
but it's ok for the palm of my hand.   I have the 'regular' size satchel (used to be called small)
and the mini size.

I've also seen others double up the long strap by feeding it thru the D rings on the side
and then back across the top of the bag.   That way they get a strap for hand carry
or short shoulder.

But the bottom line.... a bag needs to be functional for your needs.   Sorry this bag didn't
work for you.  It hurts to part with a beautiful handbag.


----------



## Debbini

lavenderjunkie said:


> Debbini:  I know what you are talking about.  The distance between the top of the zipper and the
> handles is very short,  especially on the smaller sized satchels,  even the 'regular' size.
> The design of the bag is for the top zipper area to soften and fold over, (smile)  thus increasing
> the distance between the top of the bag and the handles.  I hand carry,  so once the bag
> 'smiles' I don't have an issue with the handle.   I'm not sure I could get it very far up my arm,
> but it's ok for the palm of my hand.   I have the 'regular' size satchel (used to be called small)
> and the mini size.
> 
> I've also seen others double up the long strap by feeding it thru the D rings on the side
> and then back across the top of the bag.   That way they get a strap for hand carry
> or short shoulder.
> 
> But the bottom line.... a bag needs to be functional for your needs.   Sorry this bag didn't
> work for you.  It hurts to part with a beautiful handbag.


I just think they are such beautiful bags, scrumptious leather, pretty colors...makes me sad I couldn't get it to work. Thank you for your response.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Debbini said:


> I just think they are such beautiful bags, scrumptious leather, pretty colors...makes me sad I couldn't get it to work. Thank you for your response.


*Deb*:  they are beautiful.  and I have a collection of Dooney Florentine handbags.  I rarely carry
them,  as they are heavy for me now.   Maybe you were the smarter one to let your green Flo handbag go when it didn't work for you.  I,  on the other hand,  keep collecting Flo bags... like pieces
of art.


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Viv:*  I'll have to check it out.  Salmon is a rare color in Florentine.   But.... there have been at least 3 iterations.... A) the original soft apricot color called Salmon, B)  a bright red/orange color,  and in more recent years, C) a brighter light orangey Salmon which can look very neon.  I don't know what the 'current' iteration will be like in person (we'll call it version D.)
> 
> I have the first soft apricot salmon (A) in the Twist Strap hobo and the third neon salmon (C) a domed satchel.  I prefer the color of first verson (A).
> The neon version (C) looks like the color was painted on rather than drum dyed into the leather.  Just a personal reaction.


Thank you for the history and perspective!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Haven’t been on for awhile to keep from buying more flos LOL.  Anyone make any new purchases? My last was a regular black black satchel that went right back due too so much pebbling.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Haven’t been on for awhile to keep from buying more flos LOL.  Anyone make any new purchases? My last was a regular black black satchel that went right back due too so much pebbling.


Nope. I've been on the fence a couple of time about getting the Flo satchel in salmon (just curious about the color IRL), but eventually decided against it due to the price. Even with some of the sales recently, it seems too expensive. I'm trying to wait on any more D&B purchases until the holidays since that seems to be the time with the best sales.


----------



## Purpleflower123

The prices have been unreal. I even called the outlet in LV. Same price as Dooney.com for satchel, $309 on sale. I was surprised.  Better prices on posh and/or eBay, for near new bags.   Sadly a sign of the times. Love my flo but will have to be selective and wait for DOD sales. Probably saved me from over spending!  and every bag I have ordered from d.Com, qvc, and ild have been so pebbled over the last year !  I have returned them all but a red micro that was smooth.


----------



## Viv99

Hope everyone's having a good 4th weekend! Anyone care to share an opinion on the light taupe color (current version) in Florentine?


----------



## Purpleflower123

I’ve had that shade as a Cameron CB. I liked the color. Very muted light brown. I ended up selling it due to my fear of color transfer. Good to see more variety colors coming out!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> I’ve had that shade as a Cameron CB. I liked the color. Very muted light brown. I ended up selling it due to my fear of color transfer. Good to see more variety colors coming out!


Thanks! I just saw the Olivia in Florentine for the first time earlier today. I like the barrel style. I don't think I've ever seen it on D&B's site. I was trying to hold out until the holiday for anymore purchases, but I'm tempted with all these new styles and colors!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes it’s super cute especially with those side pockets. Very tempting!


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes it’s super cute especially with those side pockets. Very tempting!


I'm really loving it. I like how it's a more modern style - you can't go wrong with a barrel bag. Are there certain styles that are exclusive to QVC? Or, do these styles eventually make it to the main sites? And any insight into quality of the D&B on QVC versus the main side or ILD? I've never bought anything actually off QVC.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I have not seen any difference in items between the two. I do think a few items are exclusive to QVC but don’t quote me. I love QVC return policies.


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> I have not seen any difference in items between the two. I do think a few items are exclusive to QVC but don’t quote me. I love QVC return policies.


Thanks so much!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  I find the quality of D&B bags to be the same,  no matter where I buy them.
I've bought in D&B boutiques (before they closed most of them),  on the D&B main site,
from ILD, from D&B outlets, and from QVC.   Also at times from major dept stores.
I buy mainly leather handbags (Florentine and Alto and pebbled leather),  but also
have a few Dooney nylon (quality of older collections was amazing) and fabric handbags.

To say i have a ton of D&B handbags,  would be an understatement.  But that's
a discussion for another time.  In general the quality is excellent.  but at times,  I've found
a flaw (and I'm picky about stitching, etc.) even in the boutique.  Of course, shopping in person lets you screen out a bag you don't like and never buy it.  When you order...
on line or on the phone,  you only get to see the bag when it arrives.  so if you are
the unlucky person to get the 1 defect in a thousand handbags,  you still got
a bag that wasn't up to your standards.

I try to remember that we are dealing with mass produced products.  And current
manufacturing methods do not include inspecting each item,  rather sampling
a few items in a batch to be inspected.   Same applies for handbags, electronics,
and almost anything else.  The internet seems to be filled with people complaining about
the quality of Chanel handbags.

There is the situation where a store or warehouse puts returns back in stock, to
be sold to another customer.  Even if they 'inspect' a return,  the personnel are
rarely trained or given the time to find the kinds of issues that we, as collectors,
might spot.   This is a common complaint lodged against the shopping channels
and sometimes dept stores and ILD.

And lastly  ,  I try to consider the price I'm paying (and the discount) when deciding
if a defect is serious enough for me to return the handbag.  If it's functional,
like a zipper not working,  or missing stitches, or major scratches, then it goes back.
But if the defect is a minor scratch on the back or some pebbling or uneven texture,
I try to evaluate if it will bother me whenever I look at the bag or if i won't really
notice it when the handbag is in normal use.   Everyone has different approaches
to this,  and that's OK.  It can also depend on my mood or how disappointed I am
when I get a particular handbag.

I don't hesitate to buy from ILD and almost all of the bags are very high quality...
whether nylon, coated canvas, pebble leather, Florentine, or Alto.   And yes,
I expect a higher level of perfection the higher the price of the collection!
I never buy online if the item has a no return condition.  Sometimes, for special
sales at deep discounts,  some handbags are final sale.   This is not the norm on
ILD,  but it makes sense to check the rules on special online events.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Hope everyone's having a good 4th weekend! Anyone care to share an opinion on the light taupe color (current version) in Florentine?


*Viv:*  I have 2 D&B Florentine handbags in light taupe.   I like the color.  It's a cool
light color neutral.   IMHO it's a million times nicer than elephant.   

The light taupe is a soft color,  but doesn't look muddy.  Light taupe seems to go with
just about any other wardrobe color.  Light taupe reminds me of the color called
taupe from decades ago.... not a brown, not a grey,  just a pleasing mix with
a lot of white to make it a soft neutral shade.  In the 'olden days',  when one
was supposed to match shoes and handbags to clothing,  and the colors were
supposed to be exact matches,  taupe was often the perfect alternative....
a 4 season color that went with everything.     Today's version of Dooney light
taupe is lighter than the long ago taupe,  and also lighter and more neutral
that the Dooney color taupe of a few years ago.   That Dooney taupe had more
brown undertones.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Thanks! I just saw the Olivia in Florentine for the first time earlier today. I like the barrel style. I don't think I've ever seen it on D&B's site. I was trying to hold out until the holiday for anymore purchases, but I'm tempted with all these new styles and colors!



I really like the Olivia and barrel bags, in general.  I have the Dooney Olivia in pebbled leather. I hand carry my handbags,  so the wide base and shape of a barrel handbag isn't an issue for me.   

I'm not sure how this style works as a shoulder or crossbody bag.  
Of course, you can always swing it to the back, as many people do for larger bags.
And the Flo leather is soft,  so you can squish the bag under your arm if
it's not overfilled.

Check the dimensions on the Olivia.  It's a relatively large barrel bag.  I think it's
a perfect size.   In recent years, other Dooney barrel bags have been much smaller,
and I think they were too small.  Olivia is a perfect size.

Also,  consider the length of the zipper opening.   Some ladies get frustrated with
zip top handbags where the zipper is not extended past the top of the bag.
The handles on the Flo Olivia do fold down,  so the access to the top is not
restricted, as it is on some other styles.

As for the Dooney Flo handbags on QVC....???  I notice in the photos
that the leather on many of them looks very textured.... not exactly
pebbled, but not smooth either.  I don't know what they look like in person.
I've gotten Flo bags from ILD that have the same textured look,  and
it doesn't appeal to me.  If I'm paying full price,  I have certain expectations
for how I want my Flo leather to look.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Elephant is a love hate for me, some days I love it, other days it looks like MUD.  I would love a denim color back, but I have an issue with denim turning a brown shade when it patinas?  Anyone else know why this happens?  Is it due to conditioning?  Maybe if I don't condition the bag it won't turn that brownish shade?


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> I really like the Olivia and barrel bags, in general.  I have the Dooney Olivia in pebbled leather. I hand carry my handbags,  so the wide base and shape of a barrel handbag isn't an issue for me.
> 
> I'm not sure how this style works as a shoulder or crossbody bag.
> Of course, you can always swing it to the back, as many people do for larger bags.
> And the Flo leather is soft,  so you can squish the bag under your arm if
> it's not overfilled.
> 
> Check the dimensions on the Olivia.  It's a relatively large barrel bag.  I think it's
> a perfect size.   In recent years, other Dooney barrel bags have been much smaller,
> and I think they were too small.  Olivia is a perfect size.
> 
> Also,  consider the length of the zipper opening.   Some ladies get frustrated with
> zip top handbags where the zipper is not extended past the top of the bag.
> The handles on the Flo Olivia do fold down,  so the access to the top is not
> restricted, as it is on some other styles.
> 
> As for the Dooney Flo handbags on QVC....???  I notice in the photos
> that the leather on many of them looks very textured.... not exactly
> pebbled, but not smooth either.  I don't know what they look like in person.
> I've gotten Flo bags from ILD that have the same textured look,  and
> it doesn't appeal to me.  If I'm paying full price,  I have certain expectations
> for how I want my Flo leather to look.


Thanks so much for your insight! I couldn't bring myself to buy the Olivia last night. It would have come out to about $400 even with their discount and my $15 off as a first time QVC customer. That seemed a bit much. Instead, I bought 2 Flos on ILD this morning, and it came out to just over $500 for both. The Flo satchel in denim and the Flo satchel in light taupe. If the Olivia comes down to about $250, I may consider it. I don't know. I do love the Olivia look (maybe my favorite of all I've seen of D&B), but $400 is just too much. For that price, I could get a great used YSL duffel 6 (barrel bag) - which retails over $2K new and is made in Italy with super high end leather. I always keep resale in mind when I buy my bags. Thanks for pointing out the zipper opening and the size. I actually LOVE that the Olivia is a bit larger and I don't think the zipper opening would bother me. I feel like the opening issue on the Flo satchels is more dramatic, and I work around that. Very much looking forward to a lower price on that bag soon!! I think I could justify up to $300 for it, but not more. Nothing in the world like D&B's Florentine leather!!!!!!!


----------



## Purpleflower123

QVC has a horrible presentation of flo bags, particularly the satchels.  They are not stuffed and look like worn out skin, I have no idea why they do this???


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> Thanks so much for your insight! I couldn't bring myself to buy the Olivia last night. It would have come out to about $400 even with their discount and my $15 off as a first time QVC customer. That seemed a bit much. Instead, I bought 2 Flos on ILD this morning, and it came out to just over $500 for both. The Flo satchel in denim and the Flo satchel in light taupe. If the Olivia comes down to about $250, I may consider it. I don't know. I do love the Olivia look (maybe my favorite of all I've seen of D&B), but $400 is just too much. For that price, I could get a great used YSL duffel 6 (barrel bag) - which retails over $2K new and is made in Italy with super high end leather. I always keep resale in mind when I buy my bags. Thanks for pointing out the zipper opening and the size. I actually LOVE that the Olivia is a bit larger and I don't think the zipper opening would bother me. I feel like the opening issue on the Flo satchels is more dramatic, and I work around that. Very much looking forward to a lower price on that bag soon!! I think I could justify up to $300 for it, but not more. Nothing in the world like D&B's Florentine leather!!!!!!!


You just read my mind, I want that Denim or Light Taupe


----------



## Viv99

Purpleflower123 said:


> You just read my mind, I want that Denim or Light Taupe


I put them both in my cart and about an hour later, ILD sent me a coupon for another $20 off.  Indecision is beneficial sometimes I guess lol.


----------



## Purpleflower123

What! Amazing!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Smart girl. QVC is very expensive but they offer 5 or 6 easy pay which works when budgeting. I personally can’t afford that when I can get the same thing on the secondary market or with an amazing deal like you just got LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF*:  i haven't had a problem with Flo denim color changing over time.
I've been lucky.   I never conditioned them.   I don't know if the chemicals
or oils in the conditioners are interacting with the dyes and causing the problem
in some bags.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Good to know! Perhaps it’s the conditioner.   I’m sticking to darker colors to prevent color transfer and stains. Black and Navy seem to age extremely well and I don’t have to worry as much.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Good to know! Perhaps it’s the conditioner.   I’m sticking to darker colors to prevent color transfer and stains. Black and Navy seem to age extremely well and I don’t have to worry as much.


*PF:*  I've been thinking about the Flo denim and earlier Ocean Blue.
It seems they had color issues with the Ocean Blue years ago,  
and they discontinued it.   The color wasn't consistent even in newly
manufactured bags,  dye lot to dye lot.  And there were also reports of
fading and discoloration.  I thought (they thought) they fixed it with
the denim color.   Guess not.

I know that color can be affected by lots of things, including substances
used to dye the leather,  the dying process itself, and the leather tanning process
(and the substances used).   As consumers we don't control those things, nor
do we have much info.   

Then once we get a handbag,  it can be subjected
to different storage conditions (temperature and humidity) and also substances
applied (conditioners, soap/water, misc. accidental sprays like perfume).  And then there
is the question of whether storage in plastic bags/boxes (or synthetic materials
used in some dust bags) affects the dye and/or the
leather.   

Add in the element of luck (and chance if it's a resale item),  and it's a wonder
that any of our handbags last for a long time.   And that's before we handle them
and treat them to normal wear and tear and daily hazards.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes I was reviewing a few videos and blogs about this.  Denim is indeed beautiful.  I think it is something about the dye used. Likely reacts to conditioning I think too. I am skipping the color for now. I had a bad experience with it before but it surely is a beautiful shade.


----------



## starbucksqueen

lavenderjunkie said:


> I really like the Olivia and barrel bags, in general.  I have the Dooney Olivia in pebbled leather. I hand carry my handbags,  so the wide base and shape of a barrel handbag isn't an issue for me.
> 
> I'm not sure how this style works as a shoulder or crossbody bag.
> Of course, you can always swing it to the back, as many people do for larger bags.
> And the Flo leather is soft,  so you can squish the bag under your arm if
> it's not overfilled.
> 
> Check the dimensions on the Olivia.  It's a relatively large barrel bag.  I think it's
> a perfect size.   In recent years, other Dooney barrel bags have been much smaller,
> and I think they were too small.  Olivia is a perfect size.
> 
> Also,  consider the length of the zipper opening.   Some ladies get frustrated with
> zip top handbags where the zipper is not extended past the top of the bag.
> The handles on the Flo Olivia do fold down,  so the access to the top is not
> restricted, as it is on some other styles.
> 
> As for the Dooney Flo handbags on QVC....???  I notice in the photos
> that the leather on many of them looks very textured.... not exactly
> pebbled, but not smooth either.  I don't know what they look like in person.
> I've gotten Flo bags from ILD that have the same textured look,  and
> it doesn't appeal to me.  If I'm paying full price,  I have certain expectations
> for how I want my Flo leather to look.


Last month I purchased a back micro Flo satchel from the Q. I hadn't purchased a bag from them in a while. A long time ago, I was forced to sell my small Flo satchel. I have been leaning towards smaller bags and then i happened to see the presentation of the micro. On a whim, I decided to order one; shipping was free, and 5 ez with at $299 didn't seem such a bad deal. I had gotten a glimpse of the full retail prices of these bags and I was shocked. Yes,  I know that Dooney had a sale, but most of those bags were pre-order. Nope.  And it seems that on the pre-loved market most people are unloading the larger bags. Anyway when I got it home, it was nicely wrapped. As for the texture of the bag, it wasn't pebbly, but it wasn't all smooth. The front was smooth; the back was smooth; the texture was on the sides. I gave it a nice rub over  and it was fine.  If I paid over $450, that would be unacceptable.  I really didn't want to pay the price that I did but I know that I would never pay more than that for any bag. I made a few purchases this year because this was the year of a big birthday.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Good for you.  I have several micros, the black black is very cute. Great size for crossbody.  I offloaded all my medium satchels. They were just too big for me. I like the mini and small sizes the best!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> Last month I purchased a back micro Flo satchel from the Q. I hadn't purchased a bag from them in a while. A long time ago, I was forced to sell my small Flo satchel. I have been leaning towards smaller bags and then i happened to see the presentation of the micro. On a whim, I decided to order one; shipping was free, and 5 ez with at $299 didn't seem such a bad deal. I had gotten a glimpse of the full retail prices of these bags and I was shocked. Yes,  I know that Dooney had a sale, but most of those bags were pre-order. Nope.  And it seems that on the pre-loved market most people are unloading the larger bags. Anyway when I got it home, it was nicely wrapped. As for the texture of the bag, it wasn't pebbly, but it wasn't all smooth. The front was smooth; the back was smooth; the texture was on the sides. I gave it a nice rub over  and it was fine.  If I paid over $450, that would be unacceptable.  I really didn't want to pay the price that I did but I know that I would never pay more than that for any bag. I made a few purchases this year because this was the year of a big birthday.


Congratulations on your new bag.  Use it,  love it,  and after a few years,  you will have
carried it for just pennies a day.   It makes perfect sense to invest in a great bag that
will last a long time and you can enjoy for years.  Black Flo stands up to wear and tear
very nicely and with a little TLC,  always looks good.  Happy birthday.


----------



## Viv99

Question for those of you that shop D&B on QVC: They did promo pricing on a new bag (D&B Florentine Olivia $50 off) and then stopped, so it's back at full price. Do they typically drop the price again fairly quickly? Thanks for any insight. Never bought anything on QVC, so totally unfamiliar with their pricing practices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Viv99 said:


> Question for those of you that shop D&B on QVC: They did promo pricing on a new bag (D&B Florentine Olivia $50 off) and then stopped, so it's back at full price. Do they typically drop the price again fairly quickly? Thanks for any insight. Never bought anything on QVC, so totally unfamiliar with their pricing practices.


No way to know.  They will drop prices if inventory is very low or during special events
when they have shows.  To me,  it seems that there is no way to predict.... you just
have to stalk the web site and see if you can catch the sale.  Also,  if you have patience,
sometimes,  even QVC 'exclusive' styles end up on the ILD web site (that's Dooney's
on line outlet).  ILD and Dooney online have decent return policies,  but they are not as
flexible as QVC.  And the CS on ILD and Dooney online is not as good as on QVC.
And easy pay is a QVC thing,  not a Dooney thing.

Bottom line,  you can save a lot more money on ILD.... but,  the bag may never show
up there,  or only in a few colors, or you might have to wait for 6 - 12+ months.
If you are buying 1 handbag and plan to use it daily for years,  then get exactly the
color/style you want.   The cost will be divided over many, many, many wearings.
If you are adding to a collection,  then you have to decide how much you want the
bag style and color and how long you want to wait to see if you can find it at a 
much better price.  Or will it be the one that got away?   At least,  that is how I
look at it (and rationalize buying more handbags)!


----------



## Viv99

lavenderjunkie said:


> No way to know.  They will drop prices if inventory is very low or during special events
> when they have shows.  To me,  it seems that there is no way to predict.... you just
> have to stalk the web site and see if you can catch the sale.  Also,  if you have patience,
> sometimes,  even QVC 'exclusive' styles end up on the ILD web site (that's Dooney's
> on line outlet).  ILD and Dooney online have decent return policies,  but they are not as
> flexible as QVC.  And the CS on ILD and Dooney online is not as good as on QVC.
> And easy pay is a QVC thing,  not a Dooney thing.
> 
> Bottom line,  you can save a lot more money on ILD.... but,  the bag may never show
> up there,  or only in a few colors, or you might have to wait for 6 - 12+ months.
> If you are buying 1 handbag and plan to use it daily for years,  then get exactly the
> color/style you want.   The cost will be divided over many, many, many wearings.
> If you are adding to a collection,  then you have to decide how much you want the
> bag style and color and how long you want to wait to see if you can find it at a
> much better price.  Or will it be the one that got away?   At least,  that is how I
> look at it (and rationalize buying more handbags)!


Thank you!!


----------



## Brendutch

He


Viv99 said:


> Question for those of you that shop D&B on QVC: They did promo pricing on a new bag (D&B Florentine Olivia $50 off) and then stopped, so it's back at full price. Do they typically drop the price again fairly quickly? Thanks for any insight. Never bought anything on QVC, so totally unfamiliar with their pricing practices.


Hello! Sometimes they do lower the price again, but much later. You never know with QVC, and the bag you want might be gone tomorrow.  That being said, QVC prices are much higher than at Dooney or ILD. I was once on the fence with a Florentine Leighton, which was only available at QVC, but for over $400. The same bag and color ( Ivy) appeared at Dooney.com during the Christmas sale, and I was able to buy it for around $250.


----------



## Viv99

Brendutch said:


> He
> 
> Hello! Sometimes they do lower the price again, but much later. You never know with QVC, and the bag you want might be gone tomorrow.  That being said, QVC prices are much higher than at Dooney or ILD. I was once on the fence with a Florentine Leighton, which was only available at QVC, but for over $400. The same bag and color ( Ivy) appeared at Dooney.com during the Christmas sale, and I was able to buy it for around $250.


Thanks!!


----------



## Viv99

I got my Flo denim satchel and Flo light taupe satchel the other day. Here they both are. I'm pleasantly surprised by the denim color. It's very pretty and I anticipate using it as opposed to it just being another collector piece. I also really like the light taupe; it's much nicer than ecru! The denim one has a fairly long scratch across the front and the light taupe has a super tiny pin size black mark on the front, but for the price, I can get over it! I feel like they're both imperfections that only I would notice. Regardless, I posted close up pix so you can see what I mean. No matter how many D&B bags I get, I'm still wowed by the quality each time I open the box!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Viv:*  Congratulations. I love both colors too.  Happy you are pleased with the bags also.
Use them and enjoy them for many years.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Viv99 said:


> I got my Flo denim satchel and Flo light taupe satchel the other day. Here they both are. I'm pleasantly surprised by the denim color. It's very pretty and I anticipate using it as opposed to it just being another collector piece. I also really like the light taupe; it's much nicer than ecru! The denim one has a fairly long scratch across the front and the light taupe has a super tiny pin size black mark on the front, but for the price, I can get over it! I feel like they're both imperfections that only I would notice. Regardless, I posted close up pix so you can see what I mean. No matter how many D&B bags I get, I'm still wowed by the quality each time I open the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525167
> View attachment 5525168
> View attachment 5525169
> View attachment 5525170


Absolutely beautiful! Love BOTH!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Anyone know the difference between crimson and Bordeaux shades?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  Crimson and Bordeaux are in the same family.  Years ago,  Dooney Florentine Bordeaux was a very dark wine color, with cool undertones and Crimson was a dark red with warm undertones and a touch of brown.

But over the years there has been very little consistency in
the colors.  In the past few years, the Bordeaux has been a midtone wine color with
warm undertones.  And Crimson has ranged from a warm, light wine to a dark red.
Bottom line,  you need to see the specific handbag to know.

Also,  if the bag is preloved,  either color could have darkened due to light,
use, or conditioning.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you! I’m on the hunt for a pre loved bag in the wine color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Thank you! I’m on the hunt for a pre loved bag in the wine color.


Happy hunting.  Ask for lots of pictures,  some in natural light, if possible.
That way you can have a better idea if you like the color.


----------



## SandraElle

OK - I'm pretty tenacious (like hours of research) when it comes to investing in a bag I'm interested in, however I haven't been able to confirm if the Florentine Smith Bag 8L820 was made in orange. Does anyone know?

I've owned Smith in a variety of other colors so I know the bag very well, but apparently not well enough to know if it came in orange.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SandraElle said:


> OK - I'm pretty tenacious (like hours of research) when it comes to investing in a bag I'm interested in, however I haven't been able to confirm if the Florentine Smith Bag 8L820 was made in orange. Does anyone know?
> 
> I've owned Smith in a variety of other colors so I know the bag very well, but apparently not well enough to know if it came in orange.


I don't have the Smith in orange,  but I do remember seeing someone post it.
What I can't be sure of is if it was all Flo leather or a combination of primarily
nylon with Flo leather pockets and trim/handles. 
 So,  if you are buying preloved,  be sure to verify.


----------



## SandraElle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't have the Smith in orange,  but I do remember seeing someone post it.
> What I can't be sure of is if it was all Flo leather or a combination of primarily
> nylon with Flo leather pockets and trim/handles.
> So,  if you are buying preloved,  be sure to verify.


It's comforting you at least remember seeing it.  Thanks for your kind reply @lavenderjunkie.


----------



## SandraElle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't have the Smith in orange,  but I do remember seeing someone post it.
> What I can't be sure of is if it was all Flo leather or a combination of primarily
> nylon with Flo leather pockets and trim/handles.
> So,  if you are buying preloved,  be sure to verify.


Just to follow up on this compelling question, I am the proud owner of a Florentine Smith Bag in Orange. Here’s a shot of her next to Natural for comparison.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Absolutely beautiful orange color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks for sharing your pics.  That's a beautiful handbag.
  Now we all know that Dooney did do an orange Florentine
Smith handbag.  Back in 'the day'  Dooney did a lot of different Florentine colors
in many of their most popular Flo styles.... small satchel, medium satchel, Smith,
and several other styles.   I wish they would bring back all the beautiful colors....
lots of purples/lavenders, many shades of green and blue, and a lovely yellow too.


----------



## SandraElle

Thanks girls.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Anyone know the difference between Navy and Marine in Florentine?  They look about the same? I have navy flos but no marine, I’m curious.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Anyone know the difference between Navy and Marine in Florentine?  They look about the same? I have navy flos but no marine, I’m curious.


PF:  it's hard to answer the question because the color names and resulting handbags aren't always consistent.... either year to year or batch to batch.   This is especially true for Florentine leather because the dyes used are vegetable not chemical.   So it's my
understanding that there is some natural variation from batch to batch.

In general,  I would say that Dooney navy Flo is slightly darker and marine
has 1 drop more green in the dye.   Side by side,  you can probably see a difference,
in natural light.   But in artificial light,  they might look the same.

Dooney also uses different name in different collections.... so a very dark blue might be
called midnight in pebbled leather and navy in Flo and marine in another collection.
Sometimes that dark blue is the 'same' across all the collections, allowing for differences
in the leathers and tanning processes.   Sometimes the different name might denote
different trim or other collection details.

In the 'old days' it seemed important to have a handbag with the exact color tone and
depth of the color in your clothing.   These days,  varying tone and shades of colors
are paired together and even seem more interesting to look at.  So why did I need to
buy every shade of every color to match every imaginable color in my outfits?
Why wasn't 1 light blue and 1 dark blue enough?  1 bright pink and 1 pale pink?
1 bright green and 1 deep green?  Need I go on?  My handbag collection is like
a color wheel that has exploded into an infinity of shades and tones.... just not as
well organized.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thanks so much. I thought Marine would be the darker based on YT videos.  I didn’t notice a hint of green in marine but not many clips of it in in natural light.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Anyone noticed that the leather is getting thinner on Florentine bags? Noticed the leather on my new micro is much thinner and less substantial than prior Dooney Florentine micros I’ve had.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Anyone noticed that the leather is getting thinner on Florentine bags? Noticed the leather on my new micro is much thinner and less substantial than prior Dooney Florentine micros I’ve had.


It doesn't surprise me.   Could be a combination of factors.... lighter weight leather to
respond to customer requests or use of thinner leathers for business reasons (supply or cost).   I really don't know if the thinner leathers are less costly for a manufacturer, or if it's a supply issue,  or intentional.  People rave about thin glove leathers,  even tho those
aren't the best for handbags.  But.... a soft, pliable leather is very much adored by
many.  

Another possibility is that the leather is tumbled during the processing.  This will make it
much softer and it might also affect the thickness.   The opposite was true of the original
Dooney pebbled leather which was shrunken to enhance its water resistance.  That process thickened the leather quite substantially and made it much heavier.

A number of years ago,  when Sue Clifton was still on QVC representing Dooney,
she talked about the newer Florentine handbags being lighter because customers
had complained about the weight of the original Florentine handbags.  I think she mentioned the tumbling during the discussion.

And if you look at very high end handbags, like Hermes or Coach,  you will find a number
of different leathers being used.  I'm fascinated by all the different leathers that Hermes
uses,  but I'm a total novice and I haven't yet begun to understand them.

Bottom line,  we are all entitled to our preferences.  And sometimes,  we don't appreciate
what we had until it's gone.  I felt that way about the green suede used on the inside
of the original Florentine handbags.   Never loved the green color with the red lining.
But now that fewer Florentine handbags have the green suede,  I miss it.  It was a symbol of 'quality' or craftsmanship or something,  and now it feels like the bags
without the green suede aren't as good.   I can say I also miss the few styles
with all leather linings.  I always appreciated their elegance,  but was concerned
about keeping the light color leather lining clean and pristine.  Now I wish more
bags had leather linings.


----------



## Purpleflower123

It could very well be to make the bags lighter. That has always been a concern.  Yes, I also hate the new flo without green suede strips. I won’t even buy any Flo without that.  That’s too much cost cutting for me. I better keep my classic Flos forever


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> It could very well be to make the bags lighter. That has always been a concern.  Yes, I also hate the new flo without green suede strips. I won’t even buy any Flo without that.  That’s too much cost cutting for me. I better keep my classic Flos forever


PF:  I'm keeping my older Flos also.... even the big and heavy ones I can't lift.
They are so beautiful.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I ended up returning the bags. Once I compared them to my older flos the difference was obvious. Seems hastily sewn together and liberal use of leather glue.  Seams weren’t as nice and just lower quality thinner pieces. Maybe they were mass produced for qvc, lower quality for sure. Just not made well at all, even the sewn seams were a bit off like the machines they’re using are different to sew.  Strange and certainly not worth 300 plus.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> I ended up returning the bags. Once I compared them to my older flos the difference was obvious. Seems hastily sewn together and liberal use of leather glue.  Seams weren’t as nice and just lower quality thinner pieces. Maybe they were mass produced for qvc, lower quality for sure. Just not made well at all, even the sewn seams were a bit off like the machines they’re using are different to sew.  Strange and certainly not worth 300 plus.


*PF*:  I've sometimes noticed quality issues during the presentations on QVC.... seems to me some of the stitching isn't well done.  If I can see it on TV,  and I don't have a huge screen,  and I'm watching without my glasses,  then I wonder what they look like in person.   Sad.


----------



## G.Allyn

Purpleflower123 said:


> Absolutely beautiful orange color!


That is a good orange.  This is the first time I have seen this D&B color.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## G.Allyn

lavenderjunkie said:


> PF:  I'm keeping my older Flos also.... even the big and heavy ones I can't lift.
> They are so beautiful.


I've had five spine surgeries and I still like my heavier bags.  Quality counts!  I am reading some of the comments about the lower quality and it kind of breaks my heart. 

My recent complaints about quality and price seem to be annoying these days, but I promise I am really seeing a change with some of my favorite brands.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wed,  Nov 2
ILD Small Florentine Brenna,
$159 in selected colors
Code:  BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## veronicasfoley

She's not here yet, so cross your fingers for me that all goes smoothly... I have an Amelie tote on the way in natural. I bought it on Mercari. I fell in love with the Amelie last fall, which really started my interest in Dooney and Bourke. I ordered one from Dooney last fall but it hadn't shipped after months and months, so I canceled the order. Given the recent quality issues, I think I might be happier with a slightly older bag anyway, and I got a great price on a bag that appears to be in decent shape. Wish me luck! I'll introduce her when she arrives.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I have been happy with the older bags too. Better made and smell yummy still! Can’t wait to see your new bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

veronicasfoley said:


> She's not here yet, so cross your fingers for me that all goes smoothly... I have an Amelie tote on the way in natural. I bought it on Mercari. I fell in love with the Amelie last fall, which really started my interest in Dooney and Bourke. I ordered one from Dooney last fall but it hadn't shipped after months and months, so I canceled the order. Given the recent quality issues, I think I might be happier with a slightly older bag anyway, and I got a great price on a bag that appears to be in decent shape. Wish me luck! I'll introduce her when she arrives.


*Veronica:*  congratulations on your Dooney Amelie find.  I hope she is just perfect for you.
The Amelie is one of the few leather lined Dooney Florentine handbags..... so elegant and upscale. Remember you can use a purse organizer (in a light color) to keep the lining clean or if your bag isn't as pristine as you would like.  The light color leather lining in the Amelie can acquire color transfer for other handbag contents (SLGs or receipts/mail/etc)
and even keys can leave marks on the lining.   It doesn't mean the bag is dirty....
it's just the downside of light color leather.   Still,  I think it's a worthwhile trade off...
I'd take a leather line Dooney over a fabric lined bag any day!
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## veronicasfoley

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Amelie is one of the few leather lined Dooney Florentine handbags..... so elegant and upscale. Remember you can use a purse organizer (in a light color) to keep the lining clean or if your bag isn't as pristine as you would like.



Thanks for the suggestion! If the photos are accurate, the lining looks quite good so far. I love a good bag organizer anyway (and my eyes are too old to want a dark color, lol), so I'm definitely game, and this is a bag worth taking care of, IMO.


----------



## veronicasfoley

The leather lining really does elevate the whole feel of the bag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

veronicasfoley said:


> The leather lining really does elevate the whole feel of the bag.


Indeed that's what I love about the Cameron's


----------



## Purpleflower123

veronicasfoley said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! If the photos are accurate, the lining looks quite good so far. I love a good bag organizer anyway (and my eyes are too old to want a dark color, lol), so I'm definitely game, and this is a bag worth taking care of, IMO.


Can't wait to see it, I've never owned one!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Hoping to find some flo treasures during the 10 days of Dooney Sales in December   Any bag not worn much over the last 12 months will be sold to support a new one


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Hoping to find some flo treasures during the 10 days of Dooney Sales in December   Any bag not worn much over the last 12 months will be sold to support a new one


*PF*:  I wish I had your discipline.  My mountain of loved,  but rarely used handbags
isn't getting any smaller!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Great deals on ILD and D.Com on Florentine.  I snagged a new micro in navy!! Yippee!  Hoping it arrives in better condition than those of QVC.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Great deals on ILD and D.Com on Florentine.  I snagged a new micro in navy!! Yippee!  Hoping it arrives in better condition than those of QVC.


Congratulations.  I love Flo in navy.


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  I love Flo in navy.


Delivery is slow. Hope to get 1 or 2nd of December


----------



## Purpleflower123

Well my bag in chestnut came today.  Heavily pebbled and not packaged with any padding at all….Loose in a big box. More pebbled than the returns I sent to QVC.  Pebbled Florentine seems thicker than the QVC Florentine so I’ll keep it. Puzzled at the lack of care in packaging, but since I’ve bought and sold this bag a few times. I’m keeping her. LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Well my bag in chestnut came today.  Heavily pebbled and not packaged with any padding at all….Loose in a big box. More pebbled than the returns I sent to QVC.  Pebbled Florentine seems thicker than the QVC Florentine so I’ll keep it. Puzzled at the lack of care in packaging, but since I’ve bought and sold this bag a few times. I’m keeping her. LOL


*PF:*  enjoy your handbag.  Pebbled Flo leather wears very well and you can enjoy it
without stressing over every little mark.  As for the packaging.... I've never gotten any
bags from Dooney or ILD that had any padding in the box.  Bags are in a plastic bag and
tossed in the box.... which is sometimes much too big and sometimes too small.  Good thing  Dooney bags can stand up to a rough trip.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Hmmmm indeed. Small bag, big box.  LOL. Typically it’s small bag, small box. I’m sure purses are being sold like crazy, so shipping is moving fast.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Florentine collectors.... *get thee to I Love Dooney*

Saturday Nov 26

Really good CYBERMONDAY sales,
including pebbled leather and Florentine styles,
also croco and ostrich embossed.
All different sizes and styles at some very tempting prices.
Also check out doorbusters in menu.
Remember free shipping has a minimum order.

I caved.... 1 Flo domed satchel and 2 pebbled leather Trina satchels.
Didn't need a thing.   Couldn't resist Flo satchel in teal.... price good,
based on current retail,  but I wish it had been lower. 
I'm still considering 1 more Flo and the Cameron in croco embossed.
Some of pebbled leather bags are well below $100 for full size
handbags.... remember the Sara and the Trina?  Great styles.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Great deals on pebble leather! Luckily I can resist it. Teal tho! I am intrigued


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Great deals on pebble leather! Luckily I can resist it. Teal tho! I am intrigued


A few years ago,  the Flo domed satchel would have been right for you,  I think.
But,  you've been buying smaller bags,  so check the dimensions before you
fall in love.  They've done this style in pebbled leather and ostrich (I have both),
so I know it's big (and probably too heavy, also).   But.... how can I resist teal Flo!

The small Flo Logan in Ecru is also temping.   And there are other colors.
I have several of the small Flo Logan.... it's a medium sized bag and not heavy.
And the Cybermonday price is very good.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes I have 4 small flo satchels I just look at lovingly in my closet.  LOL. I prefer the micro size for everyday but every once and awhile it’s nice to pull out the small flo on occasion or special events. They are such a statement bag, just too big for me.


----------



## cola410

Can anyone help me identify the shape and color here? Found this on marketplace and they sold it out from under me.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

cola410 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the shape and color here? Found this on marketplace and they sold it out from under me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671591


This looks like the Lucy Hobo that is currently on sale on QVC, item A551689 - a reissue from 2009.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My Sis gifted this to me - and I am in LOVE


----------



## Purpleflower123

Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Sis gifted this to me - and I am in LOVE
> 
> View attachment 5678548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678549


Enjoy your new Dooney handbag.   It looks like it's from the Florentine Leather
collection.  It's a lifetime piece.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

cola410 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the shape and color here? Found this on marketplace and they sold it out from under me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671591


Looks like Chestnut color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like Chestnut color.


Brown Tmoro


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney handbag.   It looks like it's from the Florentine Leather
> collection.  It's a lifetime piece.


Florentine Tilton


----------

